# Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread



## Stylo77 (14. April 2006)

hallo bin auf der suche nach aufgebauten slayer pics bevorzugt in gr s
falls hier schon welche unterwegs sind bitte posten


----------



## rockypesche (14. April 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin auf der suche nach aufgebauten slayer pics bevorzugt in gr s
> falls hier schon welche unterwegs sind bitte posten


hallo kleiner tipp....je nachdem was du suchst-all mountain bike oder freerider-FAHRE den slayer zuerst-ich besitze seit 14 tagen einen slayer cult-bergab ein traum-bergauf -gegenüber dem slayer bis 05-eine lahme ente...
zudem tretlager ist viel zu tief angebracht-bergab oder singletrail und pedalen bei wurzeln-GEHT NICHT-schlägt mit pedal an..rahmengewicht wird von rm falsch deklariert-für mich und alle kumpels-welche das rm fahren konnten ist der new slayer ********.....
rocky war das a und o-aber der neue slayer hält nicht was die werbung verspricht...tourenbike für 2000 hm am tag ist es ganz sicher nicht-eher was zum herumspielen im bikepark-aber da kannst du für weniger geld mehr bekommen---zu verkaufen slayer cult alles topausrüstung :3800 Euro
grösse L

werde wieder mein 03 slayer aktivieren und das etx da kann ich wenigstens
beim trailsurfen richtig gas geben ohne an jeder wurzel hängenzubeleiben..
gruss p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (15. April 2006)

oh man leute, schockt mich nicht so,

so ******* kann es doch echt nicht sein?


oder wirklich????

ich habe gerade erst mein 04er slayer verkauft da ich auf das in team farbenene teil warte, hoffe es kommt bald.

ist es echt so schlecht zu fahren??? will zu 90 % in gegend trailen und bergab wie bergauf fahren. und 10 im park.

wäre echt shit wenn man kaum pedalieren könnte beim surfen und ständig mit pedalen aufkommt.


----------



## Reaper84 (15. April 2006)

servus, ich warte auch auf mein slayer in der maple leaf lackierung.
ich denke auf keinen fall, dass es schlecht zu fahren ist. da ist wohl nur jemand gefrustet, weil er wohl bergauf die fahrleistungen von nem cross country race bike erwartet hat. das ist nun wirklich nicht möglich bei nem rad mit 15cm federweg. 
bei den vielen positiven testergebnissen der bikezeitschriften (sowohl der deutschen, der englischen und amerikanischen) und den vielen guten feedbacks von leuten die das slayer bis jetzt gefahren sind, kann das teil so schlecht nun wirklich nicht sein! (und jetzt bitte kein diskussion darüber, dass die testergebnisse eh alle gefaked sind ;-) ) und die bodenfreiheit ist auch in ordnung.
wäre mal interessant wie rockypesche sein rad aufgebaut hat. hatte er überhaupt luft im dämpfer? (den letzten satz bitte nicht ernst nehmen)
frohe ostern


----------



## soederbohm (16. April 2006)

Ist ist der dritte im Bunde, der auf sein Team-Slayer wartet  

Also ich bin ja auch schonmal eins (wenn auch nur kurz) probe gefahren und mir kam es eher so vor, als sei das Tretlager relativ hoch. Wie auch immer, klar, dass man kein Bergaufverhalten wie beim Hardtail erwarten kann, aber rauf kommt man sicher, auch 2.000hm. Kommt alles auf die Beine an  

Ich freu mich weiterhin (bau meins übrigens wie rockypesche mit MZ AM1 auf).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. April 2006)

Also, ich fahre bereits das neue Slayer und kann nichts von dem obigen Teil bestätigen. Ich bin noch nie mit meinen Pedalen irgendwo hängen geblieben ......

Und Bergauf geht es mit 15 cm Federweg sehr gut, kommt halt auf die Power drauf an was man in den Beinen hat.... Man muss schon noch selber reintreten damit das Bike den Berg hoch kommt. 

Fahre auch sehr verblockte Trails und hatte noch nie Probs .....


----------



## hotspice (16. April 2006)

also ich will das slayer mehr als bergemse aufbauen, fahre auch gerne bergauf. die mz am1 habe ich auch schon da rumfliegen  wegen dem geilen absenken, ist echt voll genial

und falls ich nicht einer der mapleleaf fahrer werden sollte dann besorge ich mir halt doch das normale slayer 90 bzw wenn es geht das cult .

aber teamfarbe wäre schon echt mein traum.


----------



## meth3434 (16. April 2006)

@alle neuen slayer besitzer: macht doch einen thread im stile des Switch oder RMX thread auf und postet eure Bikes, ideen, Kritiken, Vorschläge etc.! Das fänden sicherlich auch andere interessant und es scheint ja wirklich eine menge neuer slayer fahrer zu geben, da bietet sich das doch an!


----------



## rockypesche (17. April 2006)

der neue slayer ist sicherlich ein gutes bike,mit 80 kg kampfgewicht,brauchste
18 bar im fox dämpfer,weniger-schlägtst du noch mehr an...
habe mittlerweile 2 kumpels mit den gleichen erfahrungen.....tretlager,bzw kurbel setzt auf,da zu tief..kommt wohl auf die fahrweise an :.)) wir fahren in der schweiz vor allem trails in handtuchbreite und ja,es geht vieeel bergauf.
wer sein slayer auf werksgewichtsangabe trimmt wird sicherlich besser klettern-fragt sich nur wie lange...
trotzdem ist rockymountain just the best (wenigstens die alten)


----------



## hotspice (17. April 2006)

was für ne gabel, bzw mit welcher länge-einbauhöhe ist sie? das entscheidet ja auch über die tretlagerfreiheit.

messe bitte mal die einbauhöhe(gabelkronesteuerlager-mitte achse)

poste mal ein paar pics von euern slayer


----------



## hotspice (17. April 2006)

hi,

also es macht wirklich sinn hier mal ein extra thread für das New Slayer einzurichten.

meinungen,pics,berichte,,tipps,erfahrungen,ärgernisse alles her damit


       


bin schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Jup, dann will ich hier mal den Anfang machen.

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem Bike





Wie Ihr sicherlich erkennt, hab eich das Bike zu 80% von der Stange gekauft und muss ehrlich sagen, Mir fehlt absolut nichts an diesem Bike.

Habe mir einen anderen Sattel, Pedale und Reifen draufgebastelt und passt.

Habe ziemlich lange gebraucht bis ich das für mich perfekte Setup gefunden habe... Aber nun habe ich es rausgefunden. Bei 100 kg Kampfgewicht und 193 cm größe musste ich den Fox-Dämpfer auf ca. 20 Bar aufpumpen und die Zugstufe auf 2 Stellen. Mit der Marzzochi Gabel bin ich auch voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich fahre überwiegend Touren mit übelst verblockten bzw. verwurzelten Trails und leichtes Freeride. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie das Prob gehabt das ich mit meinen Pedalen irgendwo hängen geblieben bin. Und ich fahre wirklich nicht sanft duch die Gegend.

Nach 2 Monaten ist mir jetzt mein erster Fox-Dämpfer kaputt gegangen, hm, okay, das kann es nicht sein, aber was will man machen. Wurde zur Reparatur eingeschickt, was allerdings leider auch schon zwei Wochen dauert ... Naja, habe ja einen ersatz von Frank erhalten ... so kann ich wenigsten noch fahren....

Ansonsten muss ich echt zugeben, ich bin zu 100% mit meinem Slayer 50 zufrieden und muss zugeben, in meinen Augen hat sich jeder Euro für das Bike gelohnt!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Ei ei ei...wenn ich 20Bar im Daempfer hoere dann weis ich jetzt schon wie lange der haelt...
Trotzdem gefaellt mir Dein Bike und das Slayer allgemein.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ei ei ei...wenn ich 20Bar im Daempfer hoere dann weis ich jetzt schon wie lange der haelt...
> Trotzdem gefaellt mir Dein Bike und das Slayer allgemein.




Erstmal vielen Dank für das Lob ....

Ich habe da auch so meine Probs mit den 20 Bar im Dämpfer ... Aber ich habe noch keine Idee wie ich das Bike mit meinem Gewicht optimal abstimmen kann. Ich habe auch schon mal gegrübelt ob ich mir einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen soll, nur welchen ?!  Und vorallem funktioniert das alles noch dann wie es soll?

Frank K. hat mir erzählt das 20 Bar kein Thema sind. Im Handbuch steht auch das der Dämpfer mit max. 21 Bar befüllt werden darf ...

Hat mir jemand ein Vorschlag wie ich mein Prob mit dem Dämpfer geregelt bekomme?


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Und ich bin gerade dabei wieder Gewicht abzunehmen ... was allerdings nicht so leicht ist .... heul


----------



## bruckma (17. April 2006)

Am ehesten ein Stahlfederdämpfer! Vor allem für dein Einsatzgebiet!
Wird halt ein Stück schwerer! :-(

Was hat denn das Slayer für eine Einbaulänge???


----------



## hotspice (17. April 2006)

also ich denke die einbaulänge ist nicht das problem, sondern das nicht gerade viel platz für den dämpfer da ist, sprich ausgleichbehälter oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Ja das mit dem Stahlferderdämpfer habe ich mir auch shcon überlegt, das Gewicht ist egal, soll stabil seinund halten und nicht jeden zweiten Monat kaputt gehen  das ist mir wichtiger.

Die Einbaulänge muss ich noch rausfinden. Werde mal Frank K. bzw. Bike-Action anschreiben. Mal schauen was die mir so sagen können. 

Kennt Ihr einen guten Stahlfederdämpfer? Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## bruckma (17. April 2006)

Manitou SPV 3 Way ohne Ausgleichsbehälter!

http://www.answerproducts.com/items.asp?deptid=12&itemid=38


Wird halt ein bisschen schei$se, wegen den Buchsen!


----------



## bruckma (17. April 2006)

Sorry, wollte Manitou Dämpfer nicht als guten Dämpfer verkaufen, nur als Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter!

Habe selbst keine Erfahrungen damit!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Oder nen FOX Vanilla R. Der ist baer optisch keine Offenbarung mehr...

Zu sagen 20 Bar sind kein Problem wenn man 21 reintun darf ist ja mal totaler Quatsch - ich naehere mich da dem maximaldruck und das ist sicher nicht foerderlich fuer die Lebensdauer des Daempfers, speziell in dem Einsatzbereich.
Der Vanilla RC FLOAT AVA in meinem Switch SL hat genau einmal Bikepark ausgehalten...


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. April 2006)

Moin, Moin

Ich hab mir das grad mal angeschaut (im Original - versteht sich ). Da der Dämpfer im New Slayer 200mm Einbaulänge hat, folgender Lösungsvorschlag: Float RP3 raus, Vanilla R (meinetwegen auch mit ProPedal) mit richtiger Federhärte rein und gut ist. Der Vanilla R ist problemlos im Aftermarket erhältlich und kostet nicht die Welt. Laut Toxoholic-Unterlagen haben die beiden Dämpfer auch den gleichen Hub, zumindest die 2006er Modelle.
Ich für meinen Teil halte die 20 bar Druck im Dämpfer (obwohl Fox bis 21 bar freigibt) auch nicht unbedingt für eine gute Lösung auf Dauer.

Frohe Ostern noch

bike-it-easy

Edit: OK, wieder mal zu spät. Aber wenigstens mit Einbaulänge und Hub konnte ich noch dienen.


----------



## bruckma (17. April 2006)

Finde ich auch!! 

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/6226.html






Nur kurz gegoogelt!!


----------



## hotspice (17. April 2006)

ich hatte auch probleme mit fox dämpfern, erst im etsx und 2 tage später in meinem vorherigen slayer, so ein gschmarri von denen von shock therapy der blockermodus wäre nix für waldwege sondern nur für asphalt. wer fährt mit fully auf der strasse rum?? und auf lockeren waldwegen bergauf da braucht man die blockierung wenns für dort nix taugt sollen sie die blockierbarkeit weglassen!!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Also optisch find ich den Swinger ja huebscher...aber ich bin kein Platform Freund...von dem her: Vll doch der Mausgraue Fox


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Wie sieht es dann mit der Garantie für dne Rahmen aus? Geht diese nicht verlohren?

Hm, würde schon gerne den Schritt wagen wollen ... Eventuell kann man ja dann noch mehr aus dme Fahrwerk rausholen!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Hm...Garantie und die Art des Daempfers sollten in keinem Zusammenhang stehen.
Aus dem Fahrwerk kann man so SICHER mehr rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. April 2006)

wie wäre ein fox dhx air ? würde der rein passen ?


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

So jetzt habe ich ein wenig gegoogelt und weis wieder weniger wie vorher ...

Habe mit folgenden Dämpfern liebschaft geschlossen ...

FOX Shock, Vanilla R
FOX DHX 5.0
FOX RS, Vanilla RC

Bei dem FOX DHX Air 5.0 hab eich so meine bedenken .. Ist auch wieder mit Luft .... daher ....

Weis aber jetzt nicht ob die Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehäler überhaupt reinpassen würden ... Ich denke das beste wäre mal samt Bike zu einem Laden zu gehen der diese Dämpfer hat und mal schauen ob die Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter passen ....

Kennt jemand einen Shop im Raum Böblingen in dem man sich die Dämpfer mal anschauen kann? Ich denke bei frank habe ich diese nicht gesehen .... 

Welchen Erfahrung habt Ihr mit solchen Dämpferumbauten?

Was für Lagerbuchsen brauche ich? Wie messe ich dies aus?

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Federstärke feststellt bzw. errechnet?


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Nee, wg dem Piggy Back - Ausgleichsbehaelter. Das ist ja der springende Punkt...

DHX Air geht nicht
DHX 5.0 geht nicht
Vanilla RC geht nicht

Vanilla R geht.
Swinger 3 Way geht.

Die Buchsen kannst Du aus dem RP3 der drin ist nehmen. Sonst musst Du Innendurchmesser messen und die Breite der Buchsen wenn sie im Daempfer drin sind, sprich Innenbreite der Aufnahme im Rahmen.
Umbauten an sich sind null Problemo.
Federhaerten kann man ueber spezielle Rechner im Web errechnen, was aber selten brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert (aus Erfahrung!) Da bleibt fast nur der Test wieviel Du wiegst und dann auf einem anderen Stahlfederbike mit aehnlichem Federweg mal testen. 
Da wirst um Trial'n'Error kaum rumkommen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Das habe ich mir auch erst gedacht .... aber als ich mir so mein Bike angeschaut habe, habe ich mir gedacht, wenn man den Dämpfer einbaut, den Ausgleichsbehälter in Richtung Hauptrahmen und nach oben schauend einbaut könnte es doch reichen ...oder steht der Ausgleichsbehälter soweit in den Dämpfer hinein?

Welchen Dämpfer würdet Ihr mir eher empfehlen, den Swinger 3 Way oder den Vanilla R? Ich würde eher zu dem FOX Dämpfer tendieren, aber nur rein aus dem Bauch heraus ...

Wenigstens kann man die Buchsen übernehmen 

Wegen der Federstärke, hat da jemand meine Gewichsklasse oder Erfahrungen damit ich mich ein wenig orientieren kann?


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Vllsolltest Du Deine Gewichtsklasse erstmal sagen 
Ich wuerde wohl auch den FOX nehmen, auch wenn der Swinger schoener und aktueller ist. Letztlich entschiedet wohl der Preis. Die Buchsen passen glaub ich beim Swinger auch.
Wg der Moeglichkeit dass auch ein DHX 5.0 passt: probieren - aber ich hab da Zweifel.

Aja...100kg. Da wuerde ich mal von einer 700er min ausgehen - vll 750 je nach Geschmack. Aber sicher nicht weniger.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Habe jetzt rausgefunden das in Herrenberg, ganz in der nähe ein FOX Stützpunkt ist. Ich werde mal schauen wie es noch hier weiter geht. Mal auch mit Frank über dieses Thema reden und dann schauen wir mal weiter.

Danke für die tolen Hinweise ....

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzigste der ein New-Slayer fährt?

Zeugt her Eure Bikes!!!


----------



## meth3434 (17. April 2006)

wenn du denn unbedingt einen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter willst kannst du auch mal nach einem suchen bei dem der ausgleichsbehälter über einen schlauch flexibel am rahmen angebracht werden kann! das sieht schwer beschissen aus und ist wahrscheinlich auch teuer, aber es wäre eine 100% lösung und 239 für einen uralten fox r ist auch ein schlechter witz, da würd ich mal ebay checken!


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2006)

Hm, ich schaue mir das mal am Donnerstag alle mal an. Werde da zu meinem Fahrradhändler meines vertrauens gehen und dann schauen wir mal weiter ....


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du denn unbedingt einen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter willst kannst du auch mal nach einem suchen bei dem der ausgleichsbehälter über einen schlauch flexibel am rahmen angebracht werden kann! das sieht schwer beschissen aus und ist wahrscheinlich auch teuer, aber es wäre eine 100% lösung und 239 für einen uralten fox r ist auch ein schlechter witz, da würd ich mal ebay checken!




Gab es für den Vanilla R Dämpfer in 2006 keine Neuauflage? Seit wann ist denn der Dämpfer zu haben? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dme Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Der Vanilla ist ja vom DHX abgelößt worden. Davor gab es ihn sicher 3 Jahre.
Der Vanilla ist robust und viele schwören noch auf ihn, was aber meist in Ermangelung von Erfahrung mit dem besseren DHX geschieht.
Überleg Dir vll eher mal den moderneren SWINGER 3 Way.

Vll liegen wir ja aber am Ende alle falsch und der DHX passt doch rein - was mich aber schwer wundern sollte.


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2006)

Wie gesagt, ich werde mich mal am Donnerstag zu Frank bequemen und dann mal schauen as für Dämpfer er da hat. Sollte er einen DHX haben werde ich dies nur aus interesse alleine mal versuchen, den Dämpfer reinzubauen.... Wenn erpasst super,, wenn nicht mus sich mal schauen wie ich das dann mache... Mal schauen, eventuell werde ich auch mal den Swinger 3 Way testen, mal schauen ob ich da einen Bikeshop finde bei dem ich das Ding mal testen kann....


----------



## Lasse (18. April 2006)

Wie sieht es bei euren Slayers mit der Zugstufe aus? Meine ist massiv überdämpft, also auch komplett aufgedreht ist mir die eigentlich zu langsam - träge schon fast. Niedriges tretlager merke ich nicht - so tief wie bei meinem alten Speci scheints nicht zu sein, denn ich setzte so gut wie nie auf. Geo gefällt mir sehr - brauche die Absenkung meiner Gabel bergauf kaum, trotzdem geht es passabel hoch und bergab ist es sehr laufruhig. Habe allerdings schon ne massive Beule im Unterrohr nach nem Steinkontakt - scheint etwas dünnwandig zu sein, diese Vierkantstange.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Geile Aktion Lasse - ich hab mein limited Switch ja auch gleich mal kräftig ablackiert  Naja, so isses halt, bleibt eben nicht aus.
Das mit der passiven Zugstufe ist natürlich plöt. Da kann man ja fast nur was mit anderen Shims/Öl machen, was ja sehr aufwendig ist. Vll ist der Dämpfer aber auch ab Werk falsch abgestimmt (kommt speziell bei den Custom Valved Dingern ab und an vor)
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

Also jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich hab das Slayer in den letzten Wochen ausgiebig getestet. Manche wissen ja wie ich teste!? Ich hab das ganze Freeride Potenzial des Bikes mal richtig aus dem Sack gelassen und kann nur sagen !!! WAS FÜR EIN GEILER FREERIDER !!! Mir ist weder das Pedal auf harten trails beim pedalieren am Boden angeschlagen, noch ist der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen und das bei einem Luftdruck von bloß 13-15 Bar!
Ich bin das Slayer 90 in der Serien-Version gefahren also von der Stange. Ohne umbauten oder extra Freeride-Parts!
Außerdem bin ich zwei verschiedene Rahmengrößen gefahren: 16,5" und 18". Bei beiden gab es keine Probs!!

Das Bike kann ich also jedem empfehlen der ein sehr leichten, robusten, aktuellen, schön verarbeiteten und einfach geilen Touren-Freerider sucht! Das Bike für alles nenne ich es mal..
Wenn's gröber wird dann halt das Switch, aber das ist ein andere Thread

In diesem Sinne..

cu later, 
Mario


----------



## soederbohm (18. April 2006)

Danke Mario,

war ja fast schon am zweifeln, ob das Slayer Team Ltd. das richtige für mich ist. Aber Dein Post hat mich nun wieder auf den wahren Pfad zurück gebracht  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Toll Mario, nur weils bei DIR haelt heisst das ja noch GAR nix   

Irgendwie hatte ich aber eh nie Zweifel an der Potenz dieses Bikes. Aber ist halt wie immer...manche Leute muessen sowas einfach schlecht finden...


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

Hey Felix, danke für die drei Smiley hinter deinem ersten Satz! Hättest dich fast unbeliebt gemacht!    
Nein im Ernst. Solche Sachen dass, das Pedal am Boden schleift kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen. Da muss man sich irgendwie schon blöd beim trail-surfen anstellen! Oder über Waschbretter nicht drübergleiten sondern davor anbremsen und dann drüber treten (wieso auch immer!?) Obwohl das "NEW" Slayer dieses Jahr das erste Mal auf dem Markt ist, kommt es einem so vor als gebe es schon so lange wie das Element. Es ist auf jeden Fall ausgereift OHNE kleine Kinderkrankheiten..

@soederbohm: Du bist mit dem Slayer genau an der richtigen Adresse! Und vorallem mit dem Team Ltd. Habs schon live gesehen..   schaut in echt noch besser aus, als auf den Fotos!!

greets und happy trails, 
Mario


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Na da hab ich ja nochmal Glueck gehabt 
Naja, dass beim Treten mal das Pedal mal aufsetzt kann schon mal passieren im augesetzten Gelaende, andernfalls waeren meine Pedale wohl nicht so "angeschliffen"  Aber selbst wenn? Ist das ein Manko des Bikes? Wohl kaum. Gut, bei nem 300mm Karpiel hat man sicher das Tretlager hoch genug damit es NIE ausetzt - und, wie faehrt sich das dann?
Also, nix wird so heiss gegessen wies gekocht wird. In diesem Sinne: Durchlockern und keine Hysterie verbreiten - aber das wissen ja Rocky Juenger eh...

"Rocky Rides just know"


----------



## Kairo (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

fahre auch seit drei Wochen ein New Slayer 70 mit Modifikationen bei der Ausstattung. Bei einem Kampfgewicht von 93kg plus Schuhe, Klamotten und Trinkrucksack setzt die Kurbel beim Pedlieren im Singletrail manchmal auf, trotz 20 bar auf dem Dämpfer und der Seriengabel mit vollem Federweg. 

Bergauf ist das Teil KEINE Rackete, kommt aber trotzdem überall hoch. Mein Bike wiegt mit Pedalen genau 14,15kg in 20,5" und ich werde mich im Sommer damit über die Alpen wagen.

Hauptsächlich bin ich damit im Harz und den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Gegenüber der Serienausstattung habe ich daher folgende Dinge geändert:
Laufräder Easton Havoc
Bereifung Big Betty 2,25"
Sattel Flite TT 165
Bremse Magura Louise FR 185 v/h
Lenker Easton Monkey lite xc
Vorbau Truvativ Team (wird noch geändert)
Schaltung xo Drehgriffe, XTR Umwerfer, Sram 980er Spidercassette

Bis jetzt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden und kann das Rad so weiterempfehlen. Wer aber viel fährt und den Lack in dem ursprünglichen Zustand erhalten möchte, sollte großzügig mit Schutzaufklebern sein. 

Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. April 2006)

big betty in 2,25   (gibts doch gar nicht meinst wohl NN)


----------



## Kairo (19. April 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> big betty in 2,25   (gibts doch gar nicht meinst wohl NN)



Genau, Nobby Nic in 2,25" , sorry


----------



## frei (19. April 2006)

Hey cool! Stellt doch ein paar Pics von eueren Slayers rein, sobald ihr es habt. Bin ja echt gespannt wie es sich bergauf verhält, aber weiss natürlichd as es nicht grad die Racemaschine sein wird..
Kriege auch ein Slayer Canuck ende April! *FREU*


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. April 2006)

würde auch ein 2,4 NN reinpassen finde der 2,25 ist etwas schmal oder ?


----------



## s.d (19. April 2006)

also ich würd auch mehr reinmachen den 2,25 fahr ja ich am hinterrad vom Vertex  und ich finde er fällt normal bis schmal aus. Kommmt natürlich drauf an was und wo du so fährst


----------



## Torsten (19. April 2006)

Sooo Freunde,

ich hab das jetzt mal zusammengeführt, da es ja nicht nur mehr um Pics geht, sondern allgemeiner zu dem Bike wird.  

Alles zum Thema "NEW" Slayer hier rein.  Weitere Thread werden gelöscht 

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (19. April 2006)

@ Stealth Rider

Der NN in 2,25" fällt eigentlich relativ breit aus. Fahre ihn bei 3 - 3,5 bar  auf den Easton Havoc Laufrädern und habe nicht mehr allzuviel Platz. Optisch passt es jedenfalls zu dem Rad und für den meinen Gebrauch geht das voll in Ordnung. Fahre viel in den Harburger Bergen mit vielen kurzen, steilen und schnell aufeinander folgenden Auf- und Abfahrten mit vielen Wurzeln, Steinen und Absätzen.

Der Maxxis Serienreifen in 2,35" sah nicht wesentlich breiter aus. 

"Mountainbike" hat angeblich aber auch schon 2,5" Reifen in dem Rad getestet: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=19&dataentry=37


----------



## meth3434 (19. April 2006)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Alles zum Thema "NEW" Slayer hier rein.  Weitere Thread werden gelöscht



...wäre schön wenn du das auch mal mit anderen threads machen würdest! es gibt so viele posts die genau in einen bestehenden thread reinpassen und trotzdem zu nem neuen thread gemacht werden!


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Das sehe ich genauso! Zig Threads zum RM7, welche im RMX-Thread sicher ausführlich, sachlich und themenbezogen geklärt werden könnten. Genau das gleiche mit Fragen zum Switch usw.... Wäre ich Admin, würde ich diese Threads entweder einfügen oder gleich schließen.

FLO


----------



## Torsten (19. April 2006)

Leute, wir können hier nicht jeden Thread zusammenführen, der sich mit einem Bike beschäftigt.  Das wäre zwar übersichtlich, würde aber dazuführen, das sich jeder mit der Zeit durch ellenlange Threads kämpfen muß.  Das schreckt jeden Newbie ab.  

Ihr müßt mal davon ausgehen, das sich nicht jeder so gut auskennt wie Ihr und deshalb Fragen auch mal öfter gestellt werden. 

Und einfach schliessen ist auch keine Lösung, das bringt immer nur Frust,  Denkt mal drüber nach, so 2-3 Monate zurück, gell Numinisflo, da hast Du Dich furchtbar aufgeregt, das Dein Thread dichtgemacht wurde....  Also, gleiches Recht für alle


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Du hast schon recht Torsten - wobei man ja an der Resonanz des Switch-Threads sieht, das die Daseinsberechtigung durchaus gegeben ist, dort alle möglichen technischen Fragen, Neuigkeiten, Bilder und sonstiges gepostet und besprochen wird.

Also kanns ja hier wieder weiter gehen mit Slayer-Bildern....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2006)

@torsten: sicher, in deiner rolle is man immer der auf den alle zu kommen! 
Aber haben solche threads: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214418
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214861
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211409

echte daseinsberechtigung? selbst als newbie kann man sich etwas umschauen bevor man postet und diese thread informieren niemanden und füllen nur seiten, die ebenfalls niemand durchsuchen will um etwas zu finden!


----------



## Torsten (20. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @torsten: sicher, in deiner rolle is man immer der auf den alle zu kommen!
> Aber haben solche threads:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214418
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214861
> ...



Umschauen???  Machen sie grundsätzlich nicht!!!  Schau mal in anderen Forenbereichen, da siehst genauso "katastrophal" aus.  Die Suchfunktion wird einfach nicht benutzt!! 

Einfach rauslöschen geht auch nicht, da kommt dann gleich ein neuer Thread, entweder mit dem gleichen Thema oder "Warum wird mein Thread gelöscht".
Und meine Aufgabe kann es nicht sein, hier permanent nach älteren  zu suchen und die mit den neuen Threads zusammenzufügen ...

Uns so sinnlos finde ich die oben genannten Threads auch nicht, wie gesagt, es sind Newbies,  wir können hier kein Forum nur für "Insider" machen.


Gruß Torsten
IBC-Team


----------



## Lasse (25. April 2006)

*


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. April 2006)

Ich wäre dafür das wir uns hier dem eingetlichem Thema widmen, und zwar um das "New"-Slayer.

Also, Leute postet mal weiter Eure Fragen, Erfahrungen, Bilder, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (25. April 2006)

Ok, mach ich:

Passt ein Maxxis Minon 2,5 in das Slayer? Oder ist der Hinterbau zu eng?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. April 2006)

2,5er Minion passt. Da gibts keine Probleme. Sollte halt dann kein zu starker 8er drin sein, aber das ist ja bei jedem Rahmen so!?!

cya,


----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Super, Danke Mario, dann werd ich mir wohl nen Minion als Zweitreifen zulegen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. April 2006)

Ja, der Minion ist Klasse! Kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen und je nach Gelände vielleicht auch die weiche Gummimischung. So schnell ist die auch nicht abgefahren! Meine Reifen halten relativ lange muss ich sagen!

greetings from GAP..


----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Werd mir den 2. Reifensatz für Touren zulegen, bei denen es mit der Gondel raufgeht und dann nur nocoh runter. Deshalb wohl 42a UST vorn und 60a UST hinten. 

Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal heiß drauf, am Freitag meinen Rahmen am Festival zu sehen


----------



## frei (26. April 2006)

Slayer Canuck, nächste Woche meins, mit folgenden Komponenten, was meint Ihr dazu:    

Fox FR 36-RC 2 Federgabel
Formula ORO K24 Bremse VR i200mm, HR 180mm
Race Face Diabolus Steuersatz
Race Face Deus XC Vorbau
Race Face Deus XC Rizer MTB Lenker
Race Face Lock-On-Griffe
Race Face Deus XC Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR T1
Race Face Deus XC X-Drive Kurbelkit, 175mm 22/32/44
Shimano XTR Kassette CS-M 960 11-34 Z.
Shimano XTR/DA Kette CN-7701
Shimano XTR Umwerfer TopSwing, DualPull
SRAM XO Schaltwerk
SRAM XO Trigger Schalthebel
Crankbrothers Candy SL Pedal
Crossmax XL Disk Laufradsatz
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Nicht schlecht. Da wird deins wohl noch vor meinem fertig sein.

Ich würd statt dem Diabolus 'nen Deus Steuersatz reinbauen und statt der Shimano-Kette eine von SRAM oder WippermannConnex (meine 1. Wahl) nehmen.


----------



## frei (26. April 2006)

na,d er Diabolus ist schon ein wenig massiver und denke das der besser meiner Fahrweise entspricht... Finde die XTR Kasette/Kette noch ne Spur besser und vor allem leichter als die SRAM.. man soll ja nicht grad alles von Shimano verteufeln ;-)


----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Stimmt schon, aber bei dem Rad soooo sehr aufs Gewicht schauen? Außerdem haben Sram und Wippermann Ketten Kettenschlösser, was ich ansich sehr praktisch finde, da man für Shimano-Ketten immer einen Kettennnieter braucht, um die wieder korrekt zu verschließen (hab da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht  ).


----------



## neikless (26. April 2006)

wenn du auf grund deiner fahrweise den dialolus steuersatz bevorzugst ( würde ich ebenfalls) würde ich allerdings den selben gedanken bei einigen anderen teilen aufgreifen wie wäre zb eine atlas kurbel ? die deus teile sind natürlich erste sahne aber für allmountain enduro riding würde dem slayer
etwas stabileres (sichereres) bestimmt auch gut stehen werden dann eben parr gramm mehr ...


----------



## meth3434 (27. April 2006)

@neikless: wollte genau das selbe schreiben....

wenn du schon sagst dass der steuersatz eher deiner fahrweise entspricht würde ich mal darüber nachdenken ob das die anderen parts (nobby nic...) auch tun


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. April 2006)

Denke das Du noch an anderen Teilen etwas ändern musst, natürlich geht es dann allerdings auch ein paar Gramm nach oben.....

Aber sonst wünsche ich Dir richtig viel Spaß dann mit dem Bike


----------



## hotspice (27. April 2006)

wenn du so ne höllische fahrweise hast ist sowieso die frage ob du nicht ein anders rm nimmst?
 denn das steuerlager ist nicht das was als erstes kaputt geht


----------



## neikless (27. April 2006)

genau so sollte ein slayer aussehen (danke lasse)


----------



## frei (28. April 2006)

Nö, das Slayser ist perfekt für mich, ich habe ja nie was von höllischer Fahrweise geschrieben. Es ist nur so das bei mir meist der Steuersatz als erstes kaputt geht, darum dachte ich das ich grad was richtiges nimm ;-) der Chris King war leider nicht erhältlich... tja...
Werde dann mal ein pic posten, sobald ich meinen Bock hab ;-)


----------



## Lasse (28. April 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> genau so sollte ein slayer aussehen (danke lasse)



Seit gestern habe ich einen stabileren LR-Satz (Deetraxx) drauf. Passt noch besser zum Bike. Die Crossmax sind einfach zu wenig seitensteif, da fährt es sich bei Highspeed etwas schwammig und bei harten Landungen haut es den Big Betty von der Schmalspurfelge! Gewicht jetzt aber über 16 Kilo... Naja, macht fit bergauf und mehr Spaß bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. April 2006)

bekommen wir davon auch noch ein bild? interessiert mich wie der deetraks drin aussieht! is echt ein schickes teil!


----------



## Lasse (29. April 2006)

Die Fotos sind so lausig wie das Wetter heute auf der Tour, aber ich hoffe man erkennt alles. Der Umbau hinten auf Schnellspanner hat mich ein paar graue Haare extra gekostet. Aber jetzt fährt es sich gut. Endlich wieder mit weniger als 2 Bar unterwegs


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. April 2006)

Jup, das Bike passt auch ganz gut zusammen. Habe mir auch einen Hanger Banger hinmachen lassen. Die Konstruktion ist an der Stelle nicht sonderlich stabil. Bei mir war es schon einmal verbogen. Daher hat sich der Umbau auf jedenfall gelohnt. Hast Du einen Kettenführung dran? Wenn ja welche? Man sieht es nicht so gut ... Ansonsten richtig gut ...


----------



## Lasse (30. April 2006)

Heim 3 Guide - funzt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2006)

Cool, Danke Lasse. Werde gleich mal schauen wie teuer und wo ich das Teile herbekomme. Meine Kette ist gestern bei Downhillen abgesprungen und es war echt nervig ....

Habt Ihr eigentlich nen guten Online-Shop? Würde mich mal interessieren ....


----------



## soederbohm (30. April 2006)

Hi Guys,

zurück vom Lago und voller Tatendrang. Hab dort mein Slayer zum ersten Mal live gesehen und bin total verliebt  Allerdings hat mich der Felix darauf gebracht, dass eine Z1 light besser bassen würde als die AM1. Kann mir jemand (Lasse?) sagen, was das Ding wiegt?

Außderdem konnte ich dort endlich aml eine Tour mit dem Bike machen (Danke an Felix und Mario, dass das mir den drei Slayern und der gewaltigen Verspätung bei der Abgabe so gut geklappt hat  ). Ein Traum! Jetzt kann ich es erst Recht nicht mehr erwarten, das neue Bik in den Händen zu halten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2006)

Hi Martin

Laut BIKE Workshop wiegt die Z1 Light ETA 2450g - wobei sich die Herstellerangaben meist auf das Gewicht ohne Gabelschaft und Öl beziehen. Aber als Richtwert wohl brauchbar (sofern man sich auf so etwas wie die BIKE verlassen kann).

Macht schon neidisch, deine Erzählungen vom Lago und Bikefestival zu hören....freut mich aber trotzdem für dich.
Wann soll denn dein Slayer Frame kommen?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Hi Flo,

laut Aussage von Bikeaction erwarten sie kommende Woche oder die drauf die neuen Rahmen. Also in spät. 2 Wochen könnte der Rahmen bei mir sein. Der war übriegdn am Festival auch mit Z1 light aufgebaut. Die weiße Gabel macht schon was her  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hotspice (1. Mai 2006)

also die am1 wiegt ungekürzt 2309,20  also mit gabelschaft. aber eins stimmt natürlcih designmäßig ist die weiße Z1 light schöner als die schwarze am1 aber in wiefern sollte denn die Z1 light besser geeignet sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Naja, sollte es mit dem Bike doch mal in den Bikepark gehen bin ich mir nicht sicher, inwiefern da die Garantie bei der AM1  verfallen könnte. Und das bisschen Mehrgewicht.....


----------



## Reaper84 (1. Mai 2006)

hat denn jemand bilder gemacht von dem "slayer maple leaf" mit z1 light?
wenn ja, dann bitte bitte zeigen


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Hab nur eins mit der Handycam gemacht. Aber Felix und Mario haben vielleicht Bilder. Die werden allerdings vermutlich erst morgen wiederkommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> also die am1 wiegt ungekürzt 2309,20  also mit gabelschaft. aber eins stimmt natürlcih designmäßig ist die weiße Z1 light schöner als die schwarze am1 aber in wiefern sollte denn die Z1 light besser geeignet sein?




Ein weiterer Unterschied bzw. Vorteil der Z1 ist ganz klar die Steckachse!

@Martin: Da freu' ich mich schon auf Bilder vom Slayer Canuck.....der Rahmen ist schon unverschämt schön.

FLO


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. Mai 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Heim 3 Guide - funzt.




Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Wo hast Du das Teil her? Habe momentan im Netz gesucht aber keinen Onlineshop gefunden in den man das Teil verwenden kann.

Habt Ihr mir da einen Tipp wo man sich das bestellen kann? 

Ansonsten besuche ich mal meinen Radhändler, Fank hat mich ja schon immer hin ne Woche nicht gesehen


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antwort. Wo hast Du das Teil her? Habe momentan im Netz gesucht aber keinen Onlineshop gefunden in den man das Teil verwenden kann.
> 
> ...




Hi

Nach dem Heim 3 Guide habe ich auch schon oft im Internet geschaut - meines Wissens nach musst du ihn in den Staaten bestellen.
Hier mal ein paar Infos, Reviews und Shops von mir zum Heim 3 Guide:


http://www.montaramtb.com/Products/3Guide/3Guide.html
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13497-075_HEI3G4-3-Parts-52-Chainrings/Heim-3-Ring-Chain-Guide.htm
http://www.nsmb.com/gear/seaotter2_04_05.php
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Chain+Guides%2FTransit%2FProtctrs


Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (1. Mai 2006)

Danke Dir Flo.

Hm, so ein Mist. Habe gerade bei Price-Point geschaut und dachte ich spinne. Porto fast so viel wie das Teil selber kostet.

Gibt es Alternativen zu der Heim 3Guide Kettenführung? Sie sollte auf 3 Kettenblätter schaltbar sein ...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Slayer Canuck Unterricht schon fuer die Kleinsten


----------



## frei (2. Mai 2006)

wow, sieht geil aus! Kann langsam ncht mehr auf mein Slayer Canuck warten! Sollte diese oder nächste Woche kommen.. werde dann auch ein paar pics hier reinstellen... ;-)


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. Mai 2006)

... ich kann es auch nicht mehr abwarten & euch vorenthalten
habe den rahmen schon vor längererzeit bestellt wollte aus
kostengründen noch mit dem aufbau warten doch ich bin schwach
geworden (und bald völlig pleite)
rahmen und gabel werden bei mir gleich doch anderer LRS und Bremsen
sowie diverese weitere parts ... denke ende des monats gibts bilder !


----------



## meth3434 (2. Mai 2006)

du hast dir zu deinem eh schon brutal switch stealth auch noch ein slayer canuck bestellt? oh gott is das krass! aber verständlich 

ich glaube dir gerne wie pleite du jetzt bist! aber dafür hast du auch zwei absolute traumräder! Unbedingt bilder hier reinstellen wenn du es hast!


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Mai 2006)

Mann, Mann, Mann ...

orgendwas mache ich falsch ... 

Gratuliere Dir dann zu den zwei ultra fetten Bikes ....


----------



## hotspice (3. Mai 2006)

also ich bin ja supergespannt wieviele maple leaf- rot weiß  limited slayer es hier geben wird, habe was leuten gehört es gäbe angeblich nur 6 stück für deutschland ( versch. größen) ob da was dran ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.

wieviele hier haben denn ein limited bestellt? bzw schon ne zusage über lieferung bekommen??


----------



## soederbohm (3. Mai 2006)

Also bestellt haben mind. mal StealthRider, frei und ich.

Aber meines Wissens sind die Rahmen auf 25 Stück in Deutschland limitiert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hotspice (3. Mai 2006)

also auf der hompage ist ein link
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=5&dataentry=199&dataentryfo=18
 da steht was von 25 stück aber nicht ob deutschland oder europa habe was von weltweit 50 stück gehört.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hab was von 80 weltweit und 25 in D gehört, aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest.

Hauptsache ist doch, wir bekommen hier welche zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frei (5. Mai 2006)

Tja, heute von meinem Händler gekriegt. Es scheint das wir noch ein wenig Geduld brauchen. NATÜRLICH wechsle ich NICHT auf ein Slayer 90 ;-)

*****
Ich melde mich erst heute weil ich erst die Lieferbestätigung von Rocky Mountain abwarten wollte um Ihnen eine genaue Auskunft geben zu können.

Die Slayer Cannuck LTD Rahmen werden Aufgrund einer Produktionsverschiebung erst nächste Woche Donnerstag 11. Mai bei Rocky Mountain in Canada verschickt. Die Rahmen kommen jedoch per Luftfracht so dass Sie ein paar Tage später bei uns sind. Wir werden laut Auskunft von Rocky Mountain Chef Deutschland Dirk Janz die Rahmen übernächste Woche bei uns haben. Dann können wir Ihr Bike sofort fertig machen und an Sie ausliefern. Falls Sie keine Geduld mehr haben könnten wir Ihnen natürlich auch gerne sofort einen Slayer90 Rahmen aufbauen.
*****


----------



## hotspice (5. Mai 2006)

wenn es stimmt kommen sie per luftfracht aus kanada, wohl so in 2 - 3 wochen. man ich bin auch voll geil, hoffe das es klappt!!!!!

gib mir bescheid wenn du deines hast. ich melde mich auch sofort ;-)


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an mein Stealth seiner Zeit... 
Viel Geduld wuensche ich euch - es wird belohnt!


----------



## frei (5. Mai 2006)

wenn noch einer ein Pic vom Bikefestival Gardasee mit dem neuen Slayer hätte wär das ja zu geil... würde mir das warten ein wenig versüssen ;-)


----------



## Monday (6. Mai 2006)

Bin gerade am blättern in der neuen Bravo (Bike), das New Slayer hat im Enduro Test als einziges Rad die Note "Super" bekommen.

Man sollte Test´s in Bikezeitungen nicht überbewerten aber eigentlich sind doch die Lieblinge eher Scot Ransom, Specialized Enduro & co.


----------



## meth3434 (6. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade am blättern in der neuen _Bravo (Bike)_,



   sehr treffend! 
vetternwirtschaft ist eben stark verbreitet...


----------



## hotspice (7. Mai 2006)

was für rahmengrößen nehmt ihr vom maple leaf?

ich hoffe ein 16,5 er zu bekommen


----------



## soederbohm (7. Mai 2006)

Ich bekomm ein 18''. Bin ein 18''er auch schon am Lago gefahren, passt echt optimal.

Mal ne Frage an die Slayer-Besitzer:
Wie lang ist Eure Sattelstütze? Habt Ihr die gekürzt, um sie weiter versenken zu können?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Monday (7. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade am blättern in der neuen Bravo (Bike), das New Slayer hat im Enduro Test als einziges Rad die Note "Super" bekommen.
> 
> Man sollte Test´s in Bikezeitungen nicht überbewerten aber eigentlich sind doch die Lieblinge eher Scot Ransom, Specialized Enduro & co.




Habe mich verguckt, das Specialized Enduro hat auch ein "Super" bekommen.

Mich wundert nur, daß das Ransom nicht als absolute Bravo Gottheit alle Bikes so alt aussehen lassen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Ransom?! Ich sag nur 32Bar in den Daempfer fuer meine 90kg  LOL - bin mal auf den Dauertest gespannt - aber den wirds wohl eh nie geben, denn das kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen wie lange der Misst haelt.


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ransom?! Ich sag nur 32Bar in den Daempfer fuer meine 90kg  LOL - bin mal auf den Dauertest gespannt - aber den wirds wohl eh nie geben, denn das kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen wie lange der Misst haelt.



Felix, du hast noch vergessen, zwischen den Wörtern "der" und "Mist" das Wort "potthässliche" zu schreiben.....

Ich will kein Carbonfreeridefahrrad mit Überdruck im Nasa-Dämpfer!

FLO


----------



## hotspice (7. Mai 2006)

also ich besorge mir gerade ne sattelstütze von syntace und um wieviel ich die kürze schaun mer mal.


----------



## Livanh (8. Mai 2006)

So ich brauch hier etz mal eure Beratung 
Bin grad auf der suche nach einem Nachfolger von meinem Rm7. Mein Einsatzbereich is hier daheim eigentlich fast nur Freeride, sprich kurze DHs, Drops, Gaps, Dirt. Allerdings fahr ich recht sauber (man könnte auch sagen ich kneife IMMER und spring erst was wenn ichs mir 2 Wochen angeschaut hab  ) und wieg nur so 65kg. Für den Bereich würd ich mir nu das Switch holen wollen, würd sich ja auch als Nachfolger zum Rm7 anbieten. Allerdings fahr ich auch saugerne im Urlaub an den Lago oder ähnliches und dort halt auch mal bergauf bzw mal paar Singletrails die net nur bergab gehen. Also doch ein Slayer? Vorher hatte ich nochn Rm6, hatte mir mit 150mm eigentlich auch locker gereicht. Meint ihr also ein Slayer mit schweren Freeride parts, schaltbarer KeFü macht Sinn?
Oder doch ein Switch und das dann leichter aufbauen?
Kann mich einfach net entscheiden 
Oder hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee wo man beide mal Probe fahren könnte, Raum Nbg. Stadtler hat a) kein Switch und b) kann man da auch net wirklich was testen, also bräucht nen anderen Vorschlag
Mfg und thx schon mal


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Wg Probefahrt: "Freeridechecker" anschreiben wann das Rocky Testteam wo ist.
Sonst kommste nach Willingen da leihen wir dir gerne jedes der geannten Raeder.
Grundsaetzlich ist SWITCH schon sehr schwer, und mit leichten Teilen wieder etwas paradox...ne Bergziege wirds trotzdem nicht. Am Lago ist das immer hart mit so einem Rad. Wenn das aber die Seltenheit im Vergleich zum Gappen, Droppen usw darstellt, dann ist es schon ne gute Wahl.

Das neue Slayer ist bei Deinem Gewicht und der saubernen Fahrweise auch eine potente Maschine! Der bessere Allrounder ist es allemal, darum rate ich Dir zum Slayer.


----------



## Livanh (8. Mai 2006)

naja schwer war mein rm7 ja auch, bergauf fand ich das gewicht net sooo tragisch, eher geometrie und hinterbau. frage is eigentlich, wie stabil das neue slayer nun is?! passt nun eigentlich ein dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (8. Mai 2006)

Hi Livanh ich war dabei als wir das Flow abgeholt haben.
Also wenn Geometrie das Einzige Problem ist mach dir hald ne absenkbare Gabel rein dürfte schon einiges bringen. Schon mal über ein Switch SL nachgedacht mit ner absenkbaren Gabel und leichten Teilen kriegst du da ein gut Tourentaugliches Bike und ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter passt auch rein


----------



## Monday (8. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ransom?! Ich sag nur 32Bar in den Daempfer fuer meine 90kg  LOL - bin mal auf den Dauertest gespannt - aber den wirds wohl eh nie geben, denn das kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen wie lange der Misst haelt.




Den Dauertest kann ich auch jetzt schon Schreiben:

bla..bla..bla...

Fazit:

Besonders machte - unseren Dauertester Christoph Listmann - das Ransom auf der Transalp Challenge  spaß...bla bla


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

@Livanh: Was heißt Drops und Gaps? In welcher Dimension bewegst du dich bzw. wie hoch sind denn die Drops? Das neue Slayer ist auf jeden Fall ein richtig Geiler Freerider, aber kein Bike für die Rampage! Dafür ist es auch gar nicht ausgelegt!
Ich würde dir empfehlen, die beiden Bikes wirklich mal zu testen. Schau mal auf den link: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=356 Da stehen die aktuellen Termine, wo man die Bikes testen kann! Wird diese Woche auch nochmal aktualisiert!

later, 
Mario


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

Livanh schrieb:
			
		

> passt nun eigentlich ein dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter rein?




Nein leider nicht. Der Ausgleichsbehälter findet kein Platz. Kannst nur Dämpfer nehmen die keinen Ausgleichsbehälter haben oder Du legst dein Ausgleichsbehälter per Leitung wo anders am Rahmen entlang hin   ABer das sieht erst mal richtig kacke aus ....... Habe auch ein kleines Prob. mit meinem Slayer Dämpfer (Fox RP3 Pro Pedal). Ich bin noch etwas zu schwer für ein wirklich 1000% Setup.


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

wieviel wiegst du denn? Und wieviel BAR hast du im Dämpfer?

later, 
Mario


----------



## meth3434 (8. Mai 2006)

ich denke wenn du sagst dass du 65kg wiegst, dass du mit dem slayer ein echt potentes bike findest mit dem du auch am lago nicht zu kurz kommst! schau mal was leute mit dem alten slayer angestellt haben (wer war das nochmal hier im forum...) und das neue ist eindeutig heftiger gebaut! und wenn du sagst 150mm haben dir beim rm6 schon gereicht dann tuts das auch am slayer! 

Der Felix hat ganz recht, das switch bekommst du nicht mehr so versatile wie das alte und wenn du es doch schaffst sieht das bike zum kotzen aus....

meine Empfehlung lautet auch slayer!


----------



## Livanh (8. Mai 2006)

die 150 haben sicher gereicht, die reichen auch beim neuen slayer, nur obs der rahmen mitmacht is die frage. naja und drops sinds scho paar meter, ka so 4-5 max denk ich mal. gap war (is leider weg ) so 7-8 meter weit ka wie tief.
naja man kann am switch schon einiges sparen, man brauch ja net so schwere felgen, und den ganzen diabolus kram find ich persönlich zwar sehr schön aber richtig leicht is da ja auch net alles. aber wie gesagt, aufs gewicht kommts net so sehr an, ausschlaggebend zum bergauffahren sind imho eher die reifen, geometrie und wie sehrs halt wippt. werd wohl wirklich auf ne probfahrt-möglichkeit warten müssen :/


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel wiegst du denn? Und wieviel BAR hast du im Dämpfer?
> 
> later,
> Mario




SErvus,

ich wiege 99 kg und habe knapp 20 Bar drin. Einen Dämpfer habe ich schon geopfert dieses Jahr   War aber auf Garantie  

Ich hätte gerne weniger Luft drin, nur wenn ich weniger reinpumpe ist mir der Sag zu heftig. Momentan habe ich einen Sag von 8 mm bei mittlerer ProPedal Stellung am Dämpfer direkt und Negativ auf 2 gestellt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

Aber 8mm hört sich doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht an!? Den Dämpfer soll man ja im Slayer glaub ich mit 30% Sag fahren..


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Problem sind die 20 Bar die ich reinpumpen muss. Habe keine Lust in 3 Monaten wieder einen Dämpfer zu crashen ....

Es fährt sich schon gut, nur muss man echt sagen das ich jedesmal ein tierisch schlechtes Gewissen bekomme wenn es mal härter zur Sache geht ... Bin mir ab und an nicht so sicher ob der Dämpfer das aushält ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Problem sind die 20 Bar die ich reinpumpen muss. Habe keine Lust in 3 Monaten wieder einen Dämpfer zu crashen ....

Es fährt sich schon gut, nur muss man echt sagen das ich jedesmal ein tierisch schlechtes Gewissen bekomme wenn es mal härter zur Sache geht ... Bin mir ab und an nicht so sicher ob der Dämpfer das aushält ....


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Problem sind die 20 Bar die ich reinpumpen muss. Habe keine Lust in 3 Monaten wieder einen Dämpfer zu crashen ....

Es fährt sich schon gut, nur muss man echt sagen das ich jedesmal ein tierisch schlechtes Gewissen bekomme wenn es mal härter zur Sache geht ... Bin mir ab und an nicht so sicher ob der Dämpfer das aushält ....


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

Wasn da jetzt passiert?!


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

Alta! Hast du vielleicht auch zu viel Luftdruck im Zeigefinger??  
Also normalerweise sollte bei 20 Bar noch nichts passieren! Oder hat Toxoholics, oder Shock Therapy gesagt, als dein erster Dämpfer hinüber war, dass es am Luftdruck gelegen hat?? Maximal verträgt der Dämpfer um die 21,80 Bar. Das sollte man wirklich nicht ausnutzen. Aber da bist du ja noch gut drunter!


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

nö, bin zum Frank (mein Bikehändler meines Vertrauens) gegangen und habe mir einfach nen neuen Dämpfer geholt und gut war für mich. Aber weist, mich plagt eh immer der Defektteufel. 

Man nennt mich auch den Pressluft-Finger!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

Fahr den Dämpfer jetzt erstmal ohne bedenken. Ich bin auch noch am ausprobieren und am testen mit den Dämpfern. Vielleicht kann ich bald neuigkeiten preis geben, was man machen kann.. Das wird sich zeigen..


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2006)

naja dann lass ich es halt weitr krachen mit der Hoffnung nicht wieder im Shopperstyle nach Hause gurcken zu müssen


----------



## frei (9. Mai 2006)

Hier mal noch ein paar Pics vom Slayer meinerseits... 
Das Testbike das ich mitten im Winter mal ein paar Tage hatte und der Rahmen der bald meiner sein wird... 
www.coloralbums.com/users/frei/slayer


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Slayer!!
Die Bilder sind auch TOP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (9. Mai 2006)

hey supergeile bilder!!!

spitze also die verarbeitung scheint ja wieder supergut zu sein!! aber den umwerfer hat rocky ja ganz schön hingebastelt  echt spezial

mann ich hoffe das meins bald da ist 

wie kann man hier eigentlich große bilder reinstellen? ich schaff das nicht habe immer nur die kleinen pics drinn.


----------



## frei (9. Mai 2006)

das ist ein externer Link der auf meine Bilder-Sammlung verweist...


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Mai 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder !!! Viel Spaß mit dem Bike !!!


----------



## soederbohm (10. Mai 2006)

Hab gerade mal die Teileliste meines Slayers aktualisiert und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich (mit Herstellerangaben) auf 15,8kg komme *schluck*

Das wird ja ein richtiger Brocken!

Vielleicht nehm ich statt Alpin III doch lieber Comp Speichen und statt der EX823 lieber die XM819 Felge. Und doch die leichtere Gabel....und, und, und....

Andererseits, zum schnellen bergauffahren hab ich ja noch immer mein anderes Radl.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## s.d (10. Mai 2006)

Mein Slayer ist zwar noch ein altes wird auch relativ schwer aber die schweren Teile sind dafür stabil und ich habe zum Bergauffahren eben auch ein anderes Bike


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
hab am Wochenende endlich mal Zeit gehabt mein neues Slayer ordentlich zu testen. Ich bin wirklich froh über meine Kaufentscheidung.  In der Galerie ein paar Fotos davon. 
Das einzige was nervt, ist die nicht voll versenkbare Sattelstütze.  Habt Ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Schöne Bilder in deiner Gallery! Was hast du denn für ne Rahmengröße? 20,5"??

greets,


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2006)

ja, bin 1,94m groß und für touren wäre mir 19" zu klein


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Auf jeden Fall! Die Größe passt schon!
Aber du bemängelst, dass die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug versenkbar ist? Brauchst du den Sattel wirklich ganz unten? Es reicht, wenn du mit der gesamten Sohle am Boden stehst und locker auf dem Sattel bist. Tiefer braucht er eigentlich gar nicht sein!?


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2006)

ich war am WE im Downhillpark in Schulenberg. Dort gibt es nur einen Schlepplift und der funktioniert am besten mit voll versenkter Stütze und beim Fahren fühl ich mich sicherer, wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist. 
Zur Not muss ich mir noch ne kurze Stütze besorgen.


----------



## cmjahn (11. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Also bestellt haben mind. mal StealthRider, frei und ich.
> 
> Aber meines Wissens sind die Rahmen auf 25 Stück in Deutschland limitiert.
> 
> ...



Ich darf mich dann mal in die Reihe der baldigen Canuck-Besitzer mit einreihen.  
Damit wären dann bereits 4 Besitzer bekannt. Ich hoffe nur dass meine Entscheidung ein Slayer zu bestellen richtig war.

Leider wird mein kleines Flow nur so an Teilen bluten müssen, um das Slayer zum Laufen zu bringen...

Greetz

MJ


----------



## soederbohm (11. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch....langsam holen wir die Stealth-Fraktion ein  

Wie wirst Du Dein Slayer denn aufbauen?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Noch eine Woche!!!!


----------



## cmjahn (11. Mai 2006)

Ich werde es eher stabil aufbauen. Hauptsächlich Race Face (Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Kurbeln [NorthShore DH mit 2 Ringen und einem Bashguard]), Antrieb SRAM X0, Laufräder werden mein alten DeeMaxx bleiben, es sei denn ich hab noch Geld über, dann laß ich mir wieder was stabiles von Whizz Wheels zimmern, Reifen werd ich von Schwalbe nehmen -Big Betty 2,4", den fahr ich schon auf meinem RM7 und bin sehr zufrieden.
So und das ganze wird mit Hope Mono M4 gebremst und vorne arbeitet ne Fox 36 R, und dann geht´s auf Testfahrt . Im Juli wirds rund um Morzine und Les Gets auch alpine getestet (sowohl auf den DH´s und auf einer FR-Tour)

Wie Du siehst wird mein Slayer also eher etwas FR lastig und stabil aufgebaut.

Und bis ich wieder Geld habe werde ich mir mein Flow an die Wand ins Wohnzimmer hängen 

Greetz

MJ


----------



## meth3434 (11. Mai 2006)

hi cmjahn,

so viele rockys und noch nie einen post hier im forum gemacht? schande über dich;-)!  Aber lieber spät als nie! 

Hast du vielleicht interesse am 26-28. mai nach münchen zum grossen rocky community treffen zu kommen? du bist herzlich eingeladen! es gibt testbikes, grillparty zwei tourvarianten und vieles mehr! sag bescheid ob du interesse hast!


und ich würde gerne mal bilder von deinem rm7 sehen...;-)


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mal die Teileliste meines Slayers aktualisiert und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich (mit Herstellerangaben) auf 15,8kg komme *schluck*
> 
> Das wird ja ein richtiger Brocken!
> 
> ...



mit dem gewicht kann man doch gut leben !


----------



## cmjahn (11. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> hi cmjahn,
> 
> so viele rockys und noch nie einen post hier im forum gemacht? schande über dich;-)!  Aber lieber spät als nie!
> 
> ...



Also gepostet hatte ich schon einiges, speziel wenn´s um Kommentare wie diesen hier ging  "was Du fährst ein RM7, da brechn ja immer die Schwingen, hab ich schon oft gehört" Ja ja hören tu ich auch viel vor allem Stimmen blah blah blah da sind mir damals jedesmal sämtliche Sicherungen rausgeflogen wenn ich so ne ******* gelesen hatte. Also musste ich dann meinen Senf dazugeben.
Na ja die große Zeit der Fro´s und des RM7 sind vorbei und ich kann es jetzt gemütlich ohne blöde und unqualifizierte Sprüche von pubertierenden Pickelausquetschern die Hänge runter fahren, und immer noch mit der ersten Schwinge ;-)

Eigentlich gehör ich zu ner Gang die sich die Sonntagsfahrer nennt und in der Umgebung Stuttgart ihr Unwesen treibt, da gibt es auch ein Thread hier.

Bilder von meinen Bikes wie sie früher waren und wie sie heute sind gibt es natürlich auch keine Frage 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/35506/cat/2/si/Rocky Mountain Flow/perpage/12
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/1250
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/180745

Der graue Flow-Rahmen ist letzte Woche mit Gabel verkauft worden. Von meinem derzeitigen Flow gibt es auch Bilder nur leider keine Online aber das lässt sich ändern.
Das 7er mit Shiver und 24" war mein erstes Setup. Damit bin ich letztes Jahr in  Morzine und Les Gets gefahren. Dabei musste ich feststellen daß 24" nicht so der Hit ist, aber gut dass ich noch ein Ersatz 26" dabei hatte und das ht dann mal richtig gefunzt!!!
Das letzte Bild zeigt mein 7er und seine immer-noch-aller-erste Schwinge im aktuellen Setup. Ich möchte fast behaupten es ist nahezu perfekt für mich!!!
Die 40RC2 habe ich auf 180mm abgesengt somit harmonisiert sie perfekt mit dem Hinterbau.

Was das Treffen angeht, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt mir es mal anzuschauen nur leider muss ich an beiden Tagen arbeiten. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Einladung mal sehen ob es dann beim nächsten Mal klappt.

In diesem Sinne gute Nacht wo immer Ihr auch seid...

Greetz

MJ

PS: Ich freu mich riesig auf mein Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Mai 2006)

..schöne bikes! Flow und Big Bike. Alles was "Man" braucht!
Was steht denn als nächstes Bike auf der Matte? Wieder ein Rocky??

night aus Garmisch, 
Mario


----------



## cmjahn (12. Mai 2006)

Yep mein nächstes wird wieder ein Rocky und zwar ein Slayer S.E Canuck 

Greetz

MJ


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

cmjahn schrieb:
			
		

> und immer noch mit der ersten Schwinge ;-)
> mein 7er und seine immer-noch-aller-erste Schwinge



VOELLIG unglaublich - wo die Schwingen doch DAUERND  reissen  
   
Wenn's bei DIR haelt dann springst Du einfach nicht oft genug vom Garagendach


----------



## meth3434 (12. Mai 2006)

@cmjahn: Da hast du aber zwei hübsche mädels an der Hand! ich dachte mir erst vor ein paar tagen bei durchwühlen der gallerys: wem gehört denn das coole rm7 mit der 40 drin? jetzt weiss ichs! das flow ist auch richtig schön! 
Schade dass du es nicht zum treffen schafft! Wenn es spontan doch klappen sollte einfach bescheid sagen!


----------



## cmjahn (12. Mai 2006)

@meth3434:

Vielen Dank, mein aktuelles Flow musst Du Dir in weiß im gleichen Setup aber mit 2,3ern Nokians, einer 36 R und einer MRP MiniMe vorstellen. Bilder davon poste ich sobald ich wieder zuhaus bin. 


@iNSANE!:

Ohhhh nein nun ist es raus, mein Geheimnis    
Richtig ich bin noch nie vom Garagendach gesprunge. Der Grund ist ich muss selbst das gute Geld für meine Bikes and Parts ran schaffen, ich habe leider keine Mammiund kein Pappi mehr die mir ständig Zucker in den Allerwertesten blasen  
Mich würde interesieren wer auf so eine schwachsinnige Idee gekommen ist und vorallem wo liegt der Sinn in der Sache.  
Naja ich denke so etwas wurde schon oft in anderen Threads diskutiert und sollte hier besser nicht nochmal esprochen werden. Das sollten wir den pubertierenden, pickelausquetschenden möchte-gern-Wade-Simmons, Schleys und sonstigen Namedroppern lassen, sonst haben die ja gar nix mehr um sich aufzugeilen.
Man möge mir meinen Zynismus bitte verzeihen!!!! 
Ja einen hab ich dennoch!!! Ich hab malein RM6 gehabt, so ein schwarz-silbernes, naja und bei dem ist tatsächlich die Schwinge kaputt gegangen, nein nicht weil ich von nem hohen Bordstein (max.15cm hoch) ins Flat gesprungen bin), nein weil ein hoch motivierter proffesioneller Fahradmech dran rumgeschraubt hat und leider die Schraube der Halterung des Hauptschwingenlagers zu doll angezogen hat. Diese Klemmvorrichtung hielt der enormen Kraft leider nicht Stand also musste eine neue Schwinge her.
Die hätten sie sich besser gespart, denn 2 Monate später, ich hatte bereits meinen Händler gottseidank gewechselt, 

-so jetzt kommt Werbung: *Radsport Kimmerle* in Gärtringen -Best Shop and Dealer ever!!!!!!-

riß dann die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen. Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt alle RM6 in Europa dem Garagen-Drop-Wahn zum Opfer gefallen sind, wurde mir gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis von ca 450 ein krach neues RM7 DH angeboten,
welches bis heute noch hervoragend funzt 

So viel Spaß beim Garagendach dropen 

Greetz

MJ


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

cmjahn schrieb:
			
		

> @iNSANE!:
> 
> Richtig ich bin noch nie vom Garagendach gesprungen. *VERSAGER! Was kannst du denn dann?*
> 
> ...



Das musste mal kommentiert werden


----------



## cmjahn (12. Mai 2006)

@ iNSANE

...ich sehe schon wir verstehen uns hervorragend!!!! Ich glaube das war Liebe auf den ersten Blick oder Post... 

Problem bei den Garagendächern war immer, daß sie viel zu niedrig waren  aber lass mich mal überlegen was ich noch so alles kann, hmm ach ja kochen, ähh Cocktails mixen, ohja ein Flugzeug fliegen, Leute schickanieren, Rad fahren -ok ich versuchs zumindest-..... da war noch was ja von der Bordsteinkante droppen 

Ich bedaure zu tiefst unser aller Idole verunglimpft zu habe daher tausche ich Wade S. und Richie S. aus V. gegen Tyler K. und Darren B. Zufrieden???

Wer ist Roesch???? Ich hoffe der ist auch so ein Superdealer, denn davon gibt es viel zu wenig in diesem Land.

So ich wünsche Dir und auch allen anderen eine geruhsame Nacht und ein schönes Wochenende.




Happy landings

MJ

PS.: Hier machts mir mal richtig Spaß zu schreiben!!!!!


----------



## soederbohm (13. Mai 2006)

Der Rösch ist DER dealer hier im Lande!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Mai 2006)

Nun ich sehe schon Du bist nicht komplett Lebensunfaehig. Kannst Du Waesche waschen und Buegeln? Oder hast du eine Freundin  ?
Das mit den Garagendaechern ist echtes Problem weshalb ich nach Bender Manier dann von einer hohen Garage, einem Parkhaus, gedroppt bin. Zum Glueck aber nicht ins Flat (wer wuerde denn sowas tun?), nein, auf einen Randstein. Der billige RM6/7/X Rahmen ist dabei weg geknickt wie ein Streicholz. Super. Echt.
BA wollte den nach meiner heldenhaften Beschreibung des Vorgangs nicht mal tauschen.
Darum fahre ich jetzt das: http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1002.htm
Vorteil: Durch den massigen Sag kann man von Randsteinen fahren und merkt nix - kommt einer automatischen Niveau regulierung gleich.
A propos NIVEAU REGULIERUNG: Was ist Niveau Eigentliich? Ein Hautplege Produkt? Und braeuchten wir so eine Regulierung nicht an Berliner Hauptschulen? (Sorry Freer)
Deine Verunglimpfungen kann ich dennoch nicht gut heissen. Denn wer sind Tyler K und Darren B? Muss man die kennen? Bender finde ich angemessen.
Ja, der Roesch ist DER MOERDER KRASSE Dealer. Der dealt mit fast allem  Werdet ihr aber kennen lernen!
Nun noch eine Frage: Welche Kraefte wirken auf Thomas Vanderschinken wenn er mit seinem Switch von einer Kante droppt?! Habt ihr da jemals drueber nachgedacht?

So - und nun muss das wieder nen SLAYER Thread werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Mai 2006)

cmjahn schrieb:
			
		

> @meth3434:
> 
> Vielen Dank, mein aktuelles Flow musst Du Dir in weiß im gleichen Setup aber mit 2,3ern Nokians, einer 36 R und einer MRP MiniMe vorstellen. Bilder davon poste ich sobald ich wieder zuhaus bin.



Offtopic: Oh ja. Mach datt. Bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Und ein paar Eindrücke hätt ich auch gern. Kannste ja in diesen Thread reinsetzen :

*FLOW: Welche Gabel? Wieviel mm?*

MfG

Ontopic: Wann gibts mal wieder Bilder?!


----------



## cmjahn (13. Mai 2006)

@TheBikeLebowski

In meinem Flow steckt eine Fox 36 R mit 150mm, hört sich viel an aber die Einbauhöhe differiert nur um ein paar mm zur ´04er Z1 FR, hast aber dafür 20 mm mehr FW.

C u 

MJ


----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2006)

gerade in nem test gelesen:


			
				www.bikemag.com schrieb:
			
		

> Finally, it's built like a brick shithouse


hab mich totgelacht.


----------



## Reaper84 (14. Mai 2006)

Hach, was bin ich aufgeregt!
Ob ich diese Woche wohl schon den Slayer Canuck Rahmen mein Eigen nennen kann? Es wurde ja geschrieben, dass die Teile am 11. Mai per Luftfracht verschickt wurden.
Was bin ich schon aufgeregt! ;-)


----------



## soederbohm (14. Mai 2006)

Na frag mal  

Ich hab mich mal mental drauf eingestellt, ihn erst nächste Woche zu bekommen (dann ist im Fall der Fälle die Enttäuschung nicht so groß).

Aber wer weiß.....


----------



## cmjahn (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo wie versprochen ein Bild von meinem Flow...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=250647&cat=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (15. Mai 2006)

Sehr schick, mit fox, weisser Rahmen und deemax... 

Gehst du mit dem Ding Dirtjumpen oder eher Freeriden?


----------



## Homegrown (15. Mai 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Slopestyle The Cut in WB

Also das Slayer scheint auch für solche Ausritte genug Poti zu haben.
Finde ich mal nice


----------



## cmjahn (15. Mai 2006)

Mein Flow ist
basicly zum FR und Tour da, lässt sich aber auch für den DS benutzen (wenn man´s drauf hat 
Ich bin nicht so für DS, das überlaß ich den Teenies, die haben´s besser drauf.

Greetz

MJ


----------



## hotspice (16. Mai 2006)

hi war ein paar tage geschäftlich unterwegs,
hat denn schon wer das maple leaf  bekommen?


----------



## soederbohm (16. Mai 2006)

Nope.... 

Auf der BA-Page steht Ende Mai als Liefertermin. Man wartet, und wartet, und wartet, und wartet.....


----------



## hotspice (16. Mai 2006)

also den liefertermin habe ich zwar nicht gefunden aber den hinweis in welchen läden man das teil kaufen kann, sind nicht viele :-(


----------



## frei (16. Mai 2006)

frag mal bei www.bikediscount.com an...


----------



## soederbohm (16. Mai 2006)

Jaja, bei denen steht immer noch der 30. April als voraussichtlicher Liefertermin drin. Schön wärs....

Ich lass mich überraschen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## frei (18. Mai 2006)

Also nach Auskunft meines Händlers sind die Slayer LTD Rahmen Ende letzter Woche in Kanada verschickt worden. Mein Händler kriegt die nun in den nächsten Tagen und ich sollte mein Bike Mitte/Ende nächster Woche (Woche 21) haben... mal schauen...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

[OFFTOPICMODE ON]

Ein in Szenekreisen bekanntes Fachmagazin hat sich nun auch dem Phaenomen SLAYER angenommen.





 
FETT! Laut dem Magazin erscheint das neue SLAYER (Album?!) am 6.6.06 - ein gar diabolisches Datum.
Vll ein Omen fuer Eure Canucks?

[OFFTOPIC/OFF]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (19. Mai 2006)

man bin ich ungeduldig!!!!!!!!!

und hat schon wer sein teil????????

he martin, hat sich bei dir schon was getan?


nörgle nörgle, knurrr!!!!!!

man mir war zwar schon (ich hatte schon letztes jahr im august bestellt) letztes jahr klar das es ein team limited geben würde und habe es auch in bestellung gegeben aber langsam bin ich schon genervt wie lange das ganze dauert.  

was mich ja interessieren würde ob es in der laufenden serie, und ich denke ja wohl das die limited ja wohl die letzten für heuer sein werden (??) die nach deutschland vom slayer kommen , irgend was weiter entwickelt oder verbessert wurde, habe mittlerweile was von problemen mit dem fox dämpfer im new slayer mitbekommen, ist das ausgemärzt worden? oder baut ihr euch alle gleich sowiso nen anderen dämpfer ein?

hoffe das das teil nächste woche kommt ;-)

sonst ist ja schon wieder fast weihnachten  *LOL*


----------



## soederbohm (19. Mai 2006)

Weiß auch noch nichts neues. Tom (mein Händler) hat mir geschrieben, es soll Ende nächster/Anfang übernächster Woche bei mir sein. Bin gespannt. Vor allem, ob bei mir der Dämpfer Probleme macht. Wobei das ja wohl auch mit den Temepraturen im Frühjahr/Winter zusammenhing, oder? Ich denke mal, der wird meine 80kg schon verkraften.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (20. Mai 2006)

2007 kommt MZ Rocco Luftdämpfer !


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Je sais!


----------



## hotspice (22. Mai 2006)

so wieder hat ne neue woche begonnen, nun kann es ja nimmer lange dauern


----------



## soederbohm (22. Mai 2006)

QUÄL MICH NICHT!!!!

Hoffe ja jede Minute, dass ich vom Tom ne Mail bekomme. Auch wenn er gesagt hat erst Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche.....

Oh Mann, ich kann nicht mehr ruhig schlafen, es verfolgt mich schon in meinen Träumen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß auch noch nichts neues. Tom (mein Händler) hat mir geschrieben, es soll Ende nächster/Anfang übernächster Woche bei mir sein. Bin gespannt. Vor allem, ob bei mir der Dämpfer Probleme macht. Wobei das ja wohl auch mit den Temepraturen im Frühjahr/Winter zusammenhing, oder? Ich denke mal, der wird meine 80kg schon verkraften.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




Servus Martin,

habe jetzt intensiver mein Bike geqäult und kann Dir sagen, der Fox Dämpfer wird Deine 80 kg locker Verkraften. Meine aktuellen, heute morgen gewogen Kilos, 100,3 kg hat der neue Dämpfer auch gut überelbt udn ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich gefahren. War am Samstag auf der Schwäbischen Alp und habe es mal richtig jucken lassen .... ein paar mal ist er zwar schon ans Limit gekommen aber ich denke bei Deinem Gewicht dürfte das alles kein Thema sein .... 

Wie gesagt, ist halt schon mein 2.ter Dämpfer aber der scheint jetzt doch ordentlich zu heben....


----------



## soederbohm (24. Mai 2006)

---Doppelpost---


----------



## soederbohm (24. Mai 2006)

ER IST DA, ER IST DA, MEIN SLAYER IST DA!!!!!!

Gerade hat mich der Tom angerufen, dass mein Rahmen angekommen ist, 18'', rot-weiß  

Und jetzt die schlechte Nachricht: Ich bin erst am Montag wieder in München  Aber dann gehts los.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (24. Mai 2006)

meiner wird heute zu mir geschickt, und morgen ist dieser scheiss feiertag!!!! mist elendiger!!!!!!

na ja vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja trotzdem noch freitag, samstag liefert post oder dpd keine sperrigen pakete aus, schlimmstenfalls muß ich bis nächste woche warten.


----------



## soederbohm (24. Mai 2006)

Wer wird nochmal alles Slayer Canuck Fahrer?

Ich
hotspice
frei
stealthrider

Da geht ja was beim nächsten Rocky-Treffen


----------



## hotspice (24. Mai 2006)

habe gestern mal mit Radsporthaus Kimmerle telefoniert und er meinte das die new slayer recht klein von der geometrie ausfallen, ich fuhr die ganze zeit ets und slayer in 16,5 hoffe das der new s nicht zu arg klein ausfällt. aber ich will ja eh ein wendig quirliges bike basteln 

man bin ich geil   *LOL*


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2006)

Hey Soederbohm! Gratuliere! Freu mich echt schon auf das aufgebaute Bike - dass Du aber keinen Weg findest das Bike noch heute zu holen wundert mich etwas...


----------



## soederbohm (24. Mai 2006)

Naja, von hier (Chiemsee) nach München ist es halt nicht der kürzeste Weg.  

Aber Ihr könnt es ja dann beim Grillen beim Rösch bewundern  Von mir aus darf der Tom es mal für Euch auspacken


----------



## MTB81 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo, miteinander... !

Gestern war in Oer-Erkenschwick (bei www.bigwheel.de) das Rocky-Mountain-Testcenter am Start...

Bin dort das Slayer 90 in 16,5 gefahren...
Bei meiner 1. Tour, ca. 1,5 Std. ist mir aufgefallen, das man bei der vorhandenen Sitzposition längst nicht soviel Kraft in den Beinen hat, wie auf anderen Bikes die ich bislang gefahren habe (aktuell Scott Genius MC)...

Hm... Wir sind zu dritt duch die Haard gedüst (einer aufm Element, einr aufm Switch S 3 und ich aufm Slayer) waren wir wieder am Laden...
Da das Wetter wirklich miserabel war hielt sich der Andrang in Grenzen... Daraufhin sind wir zu zweit eine weitere Runde (auch wieder ca. 1,5 Std. ) fahren. Diesmal hatte ich mir den Sattel weiter nach hinten stellen lassen und siehe da, der Vortrieb wurdfe wesentlich besser. Vor allem wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist...

Also ich denke, dass das Slayer ein wirklich verspieltes bike ist, was durchaus sehr Bikepark tauglich ist... Touren sind auf jeden Fall möglich, nur soooo schnell und ausdauernd wie auf reinen Tourern geht es nicht zu... kleinere Dorps und enge Passagen konnte ich wirklich gut und spaßig meistern... Denke es wird das Slayer 70 werde... Obwohl ich grad per Mail eine Anfrage nach dem Canuck Rahmen in 16,5 gestartet habe... Da siehts ja mal wirklich klasse aus ? Wie ist das denn mit euch ? Nutzt Ihr das Bike auch im Bike-Park, o.k. die Saison ist gerade erst angefangen... !? Greets ausm Ruhrgebiet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frei (24. Mai 2006)

Denke das Du das Slayer nur beschränkt mit einem Scott Genius vergleichen kannst weil das Scott ein klassisches Touren-Bike und das Slayer ein All-Mountain / Enduro-Bike ist. Wenn Du nur Touren fährst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich mit einem Slayer nicht so superglücklich. Wenn Du es aber auch mal Krachen lassen möchtest dann ist das Slayer genau was du brauchst: Mal ne Tour, mal einen geilen Singletrail und Tag drei ab in den Bikepark.
Ich bin ein 18' Slayer im Winter (mit richtig Schnee, wie sich das in der Schweiz gehört ;-) ) gefahren und muss sagen das es eines der universellsten Bikes ist, mit dem ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## rockylady (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs und vielleicht auch mal noch´n Mädel ausser mir ( ? ) ,

Bin heute mal auf einen Sprung bei meinem Dealer vorbeigefahren und was sehe ich da ! ?
Musste gleich zurück in mein Auto und den Foto scharf stellen , aber seht selbst 





und weil se so schön sind gleich nochmal eins





und wisst Ihr was mir Markus noch erzählt hat ? 
Er wird sich gleich heute abend nach Feierabend noch eines für morgen für unsere Tour aufbauen , Bild davon folgt morgen !


----------



## meth3434 (24. Mai 2006)

ich glaube ich hatte gerade einen kleinen orgasmus...


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2006)

Du bist ja ekelig - oder lags daran dass Martina gerade gekommen ist - oder soll ich besser erschienen sagen?
Aber mal im ernst - der MT hat ja recht gut zugeschlagen - was da so alles rumhaengt (so wie jetzt beim Meth LOL) ist wahrlich sehr gute Werbung!
Viel Spass damit Rocky Lady!


----------



## soederbohm (24. Mai 2006)

Oh Mann....Oh Mann....warum bin ich nicht in München. Dann könnt ich ihn schon in den Händen halten (da wird ja meine Freundin gleich eifersüchtig  ).

Nicht mehr lang....nicht mehr lang...bin mal gespannt, wieviele Bilder von den Bikes innerhalb der nächsten Woche hier auftauchen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2006)

Deine Freundin? Wozu das denn? Hast doch nen Slayer Canuck! Wie krass gehts denn noch? Die Scarlett Johansson unter den Bikes (fuer mich zumindest).
Eifersuechtig wird sie da aber nicht zu unrecht denk ich mir - und dein anderes Bike erst


----------



## cmjahn (25. Mai 2006)

@rockylady

nice pix ma´am!!!!


Ich hoffe, daß mein Dealer die Rahmen auch bekommen hat. Aber mal was anderes, muss man gleich nen Orgasmus kriegen wenn man(n) gleich nen richtig geilen Fahradrahmen sieht...????
Ich denke diese Frage wäre eher für einen philosophischen Thread geeignet.

Eine Frage an euch, was haltet ihr davon den Rahmen mit Mavic Crossmaxx XL ausszustatten? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob daß der ideale Laufradsatz zum Gasgeben und Springen ist. Oder wäre es besser nen stabilen LRS von Whizz Wheels bauen zu lassen der unter Umständen etwas schwerer ist.

Ahhhhhh ich weiß es einfach nicht..... 

Greetz

MJ


----------



## hotspice (25. Mai 2006)

machs wie ich,
ein leichter (Magura Pro  -DT-) und ein kräftiger (Magura FR  -DT-) Laufradsatz und tausche einfach aus.

deshalb baue ich die MZ Al M1 ein da ich den leichten auch verwenden mag und der hat halt keine fette achse sondern nur schnellspanner, aber ich denke mir dürfte di MZ steif genug sein 



man rocky lady scharfe pics echt  hölle, aber der kimmerle hat soweit ich weiß 10 slayer in maple leaf !!!


----------



## cmjahn (25. Mai 2006)

man rocky lady scharfe pics echt  hölle, aber der kimmerle hat soweit ich weiß 10 slayer in maple leaf !!![/QUOTE]


Das kann ich bestätigen! Frank hatte es mir erzählt daß er 10 geordert hatte und bereits 9 davon verkauft hatte. Naja bis ich dann in den Laden kam  

Greetz

MJ


----------



## razor67 (25. Mai 2006)

Sorry, wenn die Frage schon gestellt worden sein sollte: Was kostet ein *Slayer* Rahmen? (Kein Sondermodell, sondern Serie.) Ich sehe überall nur Komplettpreise für 50, 70, 90.
Danke euch im voraus.

AT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Mai 2006)

Das Slayer 90 kostet als Rahmenkit 1.990,- â¬ inkl. DÃ¤mpfer. Das 50er und das 70er gibt es nur als Komplettrad.

greets,


----------



## hotspice (25. Mai 2006)

noch keiner hat das bike, bzw den rahmen aber hier gibt es mittlerweile schon den 204 beitrag, ist doch irre oder??

damit hat der rahmen doch schon kultstatus oder ist schon fast ein myhtos 


so und hoffentlich hat die post heute gearbeitet, dann könnte ich morgen endlich mal wieder gscheit schlafen  wenn das gute teil endlich angekommen ist


----------



## s.d (25. Mai 2006)

Ein paar Leute haben das Bike doch schon wenn auch nicht viele


----------



## rockylady (25. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> noch keiner hat das bike, bzw den rahmen aber hier gibt es mittlerweile schon den 204 beitrag, ist doch irre oder??
> 
> damit hat der rahmen doch schon kultstatus oder ist schon fast ein myhtos
> 
> ...





Hier mal ein Bild von einem Bike das heute schon unterwegs war .


----------



## Monday (25. Mai 2006)

was soll ich dazu schreiben????

einfach der HAMMAAH


----------



## hotspice (25. Mai 2006)

schick, was für ne rahmengröße?
gesamtgewicht?


----------



## rockylady (25. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> schick, was für ne rahmengröße?
> gesamtgewicht?




12,8kg incl. Pedale und 18"


----------



## Monday (25. Mai 2006)

@ Rocky Lady

kannst du was über die funktion der pace sagen???


----------



## rockylady (25. Mai 2006)

Hi ,

ich selber kann Dir nur etwas von meiner RC39 100mm erzählen . Bin auf alle Fälle so froh das ich auf Markus gehöhrt habe und mir nicht die Marathon zugelegt habe .  

Die Pace fährt sich wie ein Traum , spricht sensibel an ( wie eine Fox ) , sie ist so leicht wie eine Sid und so steif wie eine Marzocchi .......... muß ich noch mehr dazu schreiben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (25. Mai 2006)

boah 12,8???
was für laufräder sind das bitte und was für schläuche bzw mäntel?

da muß doch irgendwo der wurm drinn sein ich hatte mal so mit günstigsten falls 13 kg gerechnet 

oh man da muß ich aber auch weng zaubern, 

also demnächst werde ich auch schlauer sein *LOL*


----------



## cmjahn (25. Mai 2006)

Well done darling, well done!!!!!

Viel Spaß damit...

MJ


----------



## ultraschwer (26. Mai 2006)

@rockylady

sieht schon fein aus - aber - für mich ist das ein Porsche Turbo mit
175er  Reifen und   Anhängerkupplung!

Rocky baut schöne Räder, zweifellos...

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.

ultraschwer


----------



## rockylady (26. Mai 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> @rockylady
> 
> sieht schon fein aus - aber - für mich ist das ein Porsche Turbo mit
> 175er  Reifen und   Anhängerkupplung!
> ...




Hallo ,

habe immer das Gefühl ihr meint es ist meins , ist es leider nicht , gehört Markus . 
( habe leider keine Bank im Keller und ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ein Element TEAM SC zugelegt somit nicht schon wieder Geld über   )

Tja Porsche mit Hänger , gut geschrieben , ist es wahrlich !
( hoch und auch runter )  

Solltest mal Ronja ( seine 3 1/2 Jahre alte Tochter ) hören , wenn die beiden im Gespann wieder wie gestern , mir ( ich denke ich bin im Trail nicht ganz so schlecht ) die alte Kesselbergstraße runter davon rauschen ! Da hörste dann nur noch Papa schneller , schneller .... und ein grinzen das von einem Ohr bis zum anderen reicht


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,

schoenes Bike - - aber meiner Meinung nach etwas unterdimensioniert (je nach individuellem Anspruch).
Mein favourite setup waere 66SL in Weiss und Crossmax XL - aber v.a. Reifen. Jedes Rad steht und faellt doch mit den Reifen und die bergab performance des Fahrwerks ist mit den Reifen sicher nicht ausreizbar


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Rad steht und faellt doch mit den Reifen und die bergab performance des Fahrwerks ist mit den Reifen sicher nicht ausreizbar



Prinzipiell hast Du recht, aber in diesen speziellen Fall kommt es auch auf den Fahrer an. Der ist mir nämlich schon mal (Trail-)bergab mit einem Vertex davongefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (27. Mai 2006)

mag schon sein das der irrsinn bergab viel gut machen mag, aber wenn das material nicht mitmacht oder es zerreißt dann ist es halt echt dumm gelaufen, und wenn das bike von den federelementen höheres tempo zulässt sollten lr und reifen ach das zulassen, und das slayer hat schon weng nen anderen einsatzzweck wie das vertex ;-)


aber jeder kann schließlich machen was er mag, von mir aus auch carbon v-brake ein paar schöne leichte laufräder und noch ein paar kleinigkeiten dann sollten 11 kg erreichbar sein, sinn hin sinn her. der fun spielt schließlich als einzigstes ne rolle.

viel spaß damit wünsche ich jeden falls.

ach ja der postmensch hat mich heute nicht glücklich gemacht  ;-(


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> mag schon sein das der irrsinn bergab viel gut machen mag, aber wenn das material nicht mitmacht oder es zerreißt dann ist es halt echt dumm gelaufen, und wenn das bike von den federelementen höheres tempo zulässt sollten lr und reifen ach das zulassen, und das slayer hat schon weng nen anderen einsatzzweck wie das vertex ;-)



In diesen Fall kein Irrsinn, sondern Fahrkönnen . 

Wenn ich von einem "Normalbiker" wie mir ausgehe würde ich das Slayer auch anders ausstatten (s. posting von Insane) um einfach mehr Sicherheitsreserven und daraus resultierend letztlich mehr Fahrspaß zu haben. 
Ich kenne aber einige wenige technisch sehr gute Biker, die auch mit weniger Sicherheitsreserven sehr gut zurechtkommen. Da traut man oft seinen Augen nicht wenn einem ein Hardtail am Trail bergab überholt und der Fahrer nicht im entferntesten so aussieht als ob er und sein Bike an der Grenze wären.


----------



## cabriochris (27. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab was von 80 weltweit und 25 in D gehört, aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest.
> 
> Hauptsache ist doch, wir bekommen hier welche zu sehen



ECHT??? habe ich ein glück! habe mir heute ein slayer canuck aufbauen lassen! muss schon sagen, das teil ist mein absolutes traumbike!

ich bin bisher ein 2003er element gefahren, aber das NEW SLAYER ist einfach nur der hammer. vor allem optisch in dem rot/weiß! ich fahre es auch mit der MZ Z1 light!


----------



## frei (27. Mai 2006)

willkomemn im slayer canuck club ;-) 
inzwischen haben diese member ein slayer canuck: (ohne Gweähr)
-StealthRider
-soederbohm
-cmjahn
-Reaper84
-hotspice
-ich

werde aber mein Slyaer mit einer Fox Talas 36 FR-36 RC2 und nicht einer schicken MZ Z1 light, da ich die FOx einiges besser finde, aber tja: jedem das seine...


----------



## cabriochris (27. Mai 2006)

hier mal ein bild von meinem traumbike.

finde das bike einfach nur traumhaft schön!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Mai 2006)

Super geiles Slayer! 18" oder? Viel Spaß mit deinem Schmuckstück und willkommen in der Community!!


----------



## cabriochris (28. Mai 2006)

ja ist ein 18"
und war eigentlich ein riesen Zufall, dass ich das bekommen habe.
wollte eigentlich ein Slayer70 haben, das war aber in 18" vergriffen und hätte mir dann fast ein Slayer50 gekauft, bis ich dann von dem Händler erfahren habe, dass er auch diesen Rahmen da hat.

Dann hab ich mir den sofort gekrallt und aufbauen lassen.

Naja, ab und zu braucht man auch mal ein bischen Glück


----------



## Frankki (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Wer noch einen Slayer Canuck sucht.....

Hier gibts noch 2 Stück
www.frorider.com
Gruß Frank


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Mai 2006)

Mein Gott ist das ein schickes Rad!!!

Viel Spaß damit und ride on!!!


----------



## soederbohm (28. Mai 2006)

frei schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen im slayer canuck club ;-)
> inzwischen haben diese member ein slayer canuck: (ohne Gewähr)


-StealthRider
-soederbohm (ab morgen hab ich den Rahmen)
-cmjahn
-Reaper84
-hotspice
-frei
-cabriochris

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. Mai 2006)

hey soederbohm,

hatte dein baby schon gestern in der hand und muss echt neidisch zugeben dass das einer der schönsten rahmen dieses jahr von rocky ist! wir warten auf die bilder vom aufbau!


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - das ist definitiv einer der schönsten Rocky Rahmen! Ich konnte den Rahmen für kurze Zeit dem Kollegen Meth aus der Hand reißen....

Viel Spaß mit dem Canuck soederbohm und bitte lass uns schnelllstmöglich an Bildern teilhaben!

FLO


----------



## Xexano (29. Mai 2006)

Ich schließe mich Flo und Meth an... Jendo und ich hatten schon Pläne gemacht, die Kiste mit den Slayers aus dem Laden zu schmuggeln und in den Kofferraum des Autos zu schleppen....

Jendo, ich will den 18''er... *zerr*


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

Ihr Schweine  

Alle hatten ihn schon in der Hand, nur ich nicht. Kann mir schon vorstellen, wie Ihr um ihn gerangelt habt  Aber ich lass Euch gern mal daran teilhaben.

@Meth
Wer weiß, vielleicht nehmt Ihr (Du und Felix) mich ja mal mit nach Bozen, dann darfst Du auch mal fahren  

Gruß
Martin

PS: ICH BIN SO AUFGEREGT!!!


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

3.....2.....1....

Meins!





Ein besseres Foto gibts, wenn ich jemanden finde, der mich fotografiert  

Und ein standesgemäßes Trikot gabs gleich mit dazu.  

Viele Grüße
Der glücklichste Martin der Welt!


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

Hier nochmal ohne Besitzer:





Ganz nebenbei: Jetzt gehöre ich endlich auch offiziell zur Rocky-Community  

Ride On
Martin


----------



## s.d (29. Mai 2006)

Also ich habs ja auch live gesehen ist echt ein heißes Eisen, wir mussten es dann wieder zurück in die Schachtel tun weil wir uns sonst verbrannt hätten.


----------



## Sawa (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Martin,

wie groß bist du bei dem 18er Rahmen??

Und wie gehts mit dem Einhandtippen, wenn Du mit der anderen Hand den Rahmen hälst und nicht loslassen kannst??

Schaut schon stark aus!!!!


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

bin knapp 180. Bin den 18"er am Lago mal gefahren und bin (Felix kanns bestätigen) trotz eines Plattens mit einem fetten Grinsen zurück zum Stand gekommen. Passt optimal. Mal sehen, ob die Dämpferabstimmung auf Anhieb hinbekomme.

Das tippen geht ganz gut. Es ist nur schwierig, Text zu schreiben, wenn man die Augen die ganze Zeit woanders hat  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (29. Mai 2006)

Bin 184 mit langen Beinen und mein Element ist ein 19er, würde dann wohl eher ne Nummer größer passen 

Klasse Oberteil übrigens 

Habe ich hier leider noch bei keinem Händler gesehen...

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spitzen Untersatz  

Sawa


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

Habs schon mehrfach hier bei Händlern gesehen., da musst ich heut doch gleich zuschlagen, wenn sowas mal als Draingabe gibt.

Nomrla würd ich auch 19" fahren, aber das Slayer soll ja ein wenig verspielter sein.


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Bei knapp 1,80m ist ein 18" Slayer sicherlich Perfekt. Ich bin 1,77m und komm mit dem 18er Super zurecht! Bei 1,84m würde ich vielleicht schon auf's 19er tendieren!? Ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache!

Das Jersey ist das Rob J. Speziell Edition Trikot. Schau mal bei www.bike-fanartikel.de (oder diversen Online anbietern..)

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Sawa (29. Mai 2006)

Dann bin ich schon schwer auf das fertige Slayer gespannt!!!!

Vielleicht sollte ich ja ins Chiemgau ziehen (mein Element nickt mit dem Vorbau)...

Viel Spaß

Sawa


----------



## soederbohm (29. Mai 2006)

Jaja, man hat so dicht an den Alpen sicher Vorteile, wenns ums Biken geht (kann der Mario sicher auch bestätigen  ).

Aber vielleicht sicht man sich beim nächsten Rocky-Treffen.


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich schon schwer auf das fertige Slayer gespannt!!!!
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich ja ins Chiemgau ziehen (mein Element nickt mit dem Vorbau)...
> 
> ...



Hey Sawa,
mein Switch lässt schon wieder die Reifen qualmen.
Können ja eine Rocky WG aufmachen. 
Werde morgen mal meinen Händler fragen ob ich mir auch so einen Slayer Rahmen leisten kann!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

project slayer canuck noch nicht 100% abgeschlossen wenn´s soweit ist gibt es bilder in meiner galerie ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2006)

Sehr Schick! Farblich natürlich der absolute Eye-catcher! Und vom fahrerischen auch der Hammer! Das versprech ich dir!!
Was fehlt denn daran noch? Sieht doch fahrbereit aus!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## cmjahn (30. Mai 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> project slayer canuck noch nicht 100% abgeschlossen wenn´s soweit ist gibt es bilder in meiner galerie ...



Sieht ja mal richtig scharf aus     !!!! Ich war gestern auch dort, hast besimmt meins irgendwo in ner Ecke stehen sehen 

Greetz

MJ


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2006)

..bekommst du, oder hast auch schon ein Slayer Canuck??
Das ist ja wahnsinn, wie viele hier im Forum mit dem Bike vertreten sind!!


----------



## MWU406 (30. Mai 2006)

sind das dem Frank seine haarigen Hände auf dem Bild  *duck*


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

ja das sind frank´s finger

cmjahn - ist deins das mit den deemax ... ?

mein bike ist soweit fertig nur noch bissel tuning
vorbau habe ich an einen Race Face Evolve XC (70mm) gedacht


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2006)

Ein Slayer mit DeeMax!? Hört sich gut an!! Wo gibts Bilder??


----------



## soederbohm (30. Mai 2006)

Der RM Slayer Canuck Cub:

-StealthRider
-soederbohm mit Z1 light ETA, Evolve, X.9, Louise FR und DT 440/EX823/Fat Albert LRS --> etwa 16kg (wenns dann fertig ist)
-cmjahn
-Reaper84
-hotspice
-frei
-cabriochris

Wie sind Eure Bikes so aufgebaut?


----------



## frei (30. Mai 2006)

Fox FR 36-RC 2 Federgabel
Formula ORO K24 Bremse, VR 200mm, HR 180mm
Chris King Steuersatz 1 1/8, schwarz
Race Face Deus XC Vorbau
Race Face Deus XC Rizer MTB Lenker
Race Face Lock-On-Griffe schwarz
Race Face Deus XC Sattelstütze
Race Face Deus XC X-Drive Kurbelkit, schwarz 175mm 22/32/44
SRAM XO Schaltwerk, Trigger Schalthebel
Shimano XTR Kassette
Shimano XTR/DA Kette
Shimano XTR Umwerfer TopSwing
Selle Italia SLR T1
Crankbrothers Candy SL Pedal
Crossmax XL Disk Laufradsatz
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 Tubeless faltbar

Ab morgen oder Donnerstag gibts dann hoffentlich ein paar Pics von meinem Baby...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Slayer mit DeeMax!? Hört sich gut an!! Wo gibts Bilder??



wird wohl zeit für ein slayer treffen ???  

hier ein bild denke das ist cmjahn´s bike sorry   falls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

habe mal meine mittagspause für ein kleines shooting genutzt ...
... es bekommt noch einen anderen vorbau (evolve xc)


----------



## maple leaf (30. Mai 2006)

@Stealth Rider

Neid Pur!

Ist mit Abstand das geilste Slayer das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!

bas


----------



## meth3434 (30. Mai 2006)

Man weiss gar nicht worauf man neidischer sein soll: dein bike oder die sonne die bei dir scheint? ;-)

sehr schickes canuck und sehr sinnvoller aufbau! gut dass du den vorbau noch wechelst der es wirklich etwas too much für das bike! schade dass man dich und deine babies nicht beim Rocky treffen gesehen hat... naja vielleicht das nächste mal!


----------



## frei (30. Mai 2006)

Superschick  was hats denn da so dranmontiert? Wechsel / Bremse usw...
Sieht man leider auf den Pics nicht so gut...


----------



## FruFru (30. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Verfolge den Thread schon seit beginn, vor allem die Bilder vom letzten Slayer und dessen Ausstattung sind ja mal oberaffengeil! 

FruFru


----------



## habbadu (30. Mai 2006)

@Stealth Rider

Respekt  
Absolutes Topfahrrädl  

Viel Spaß damit  

habbadu


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

bremse ist eine hope M4 mit ahorn bremsscheiben !!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin

@ stealth rider: Jetzt reichts mit den Bildern! Und dann auch noch Sonne!! 

Nein im Ernst. Ein Traumbike. Farbtechnisch genau das Gegenteil von meinem...

Bleibt wohl nur noch die Frage: Wie fährt sich das Teil?!

MfG


----------



## FruFru (30. Mai 2006)

So hammer die Canucks auch aussehen, gibt es irgendwo Bilder von aufgebauten  schwarzen Slayer Cult Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (30. Mai 2006)

@stealth rider

was für Laufräder hast Du denn montiert und wieviel wiegt das Slayer??
Und ja, wie fährt sich das Sahnestück??
Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit den Hope Bremsen?


----------



## cmjahn (30. Mai 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl zeit für ein slayer treffen ???
> 
> hier ein bild denke das ist cmjahn´s bike sorry   falls nicht



Yo hiermit bestägige ich die Echtheit meines Slayer mit Deemaxx  
Bilder kommen bald ähh eines gibt es ja schon 

@Stealth Rider

Hey Mann daß Ding sieht echt heiß aus, schade daß wir uns gestern nicht getroffen haben.

Greetz

MJ


----------



## Redking (30. Mai 2006)

FruFru schrieb:
			
		

> So hammer die Canucks auch aussehen, gibt es irgendwo Bilder von aufgebauten  schwarzen Slayer Cult Rahmen?


Warte bis Mario seins hier postet! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

yow yow yow


ich habe es!!!!

heute nachmittag um 1700 kam ups



heute abend 2330 ist es fertig,
fast, der umwerfer lässt sich doof einstellen bzw montieren, habt ihr da auch probleme gehabt? TIPPSSSSSSS bitte


kamera habe ich in werkstatt liegen lassen doof sonst hätte ich die bilder mal schon reingestellt.


ich habe saugenaue geeichte waagen bis 0,1g genau

habe den rahmen vor montage gewogen, laut angabe soll er ab 3,2 kg wiegen,  gut ich habe nen 16,5 er allso denke ich der sollte so ungefähr an die angabe rankommen



SO UND JETZT RATET MAL WAS DER RAHMEN WIEGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MAL SCHAUN WER ES ERRÄT DAS GEWICHT.

eines schon im vorraus, ihr werdet überrascht sein.


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Warte bis Mario seins hier postet!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ahh, da hat einer meine Bike-Liste ausspioniert!?
Ich werd erstmal mein Slayer noch nicht online stellen. Erst wenn ich von Rocky das Ok bekommen habe!  
Aber ihr dürft gespannt sein! Es sieht Wahnsinn aus! Farblich im Prinzip das genaue Gegenteil von meinem RMX.
Aber ihr werdet schon sehen. Oder auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen vorbei schauen. Da werd ich's wahrscheinlich schon dabei haben!? Mal sehen..

So long, 
n8t


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Mai 2006)

LRS sind hope II naben und dt swiss 5.1
bremse bin ich noch am einfahren ...
das bike fährt sich wie eine rakete in der ebene und
wirklich super bergauf die einstellmöglichkeiten am dämpfer
sind dabei wirklich deutlich spürbar und bergauf wippt nichts
gefühltes hardtail !
downhill habe ich es noch wenig getestet nicht ganz so verspielt
wie mein switch klar aber durchaus poti muss mich auch noch an
die etwas andere geo gewöhnen aber dann denke ich kann man
es ordentlich krachen lassen

gewicht > 15 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankki (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Hier mal ein Bild eines Slayer Cult


Gruß Frank


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

mist

ich weiß nicht wie ich hier bilder rein kriege,
sind alle 80 kb groß und die schönen gehen hier gar nicht brauche hilfe?? wie?

die guten setzte ich mal in mein album rein 

und was schätzt ihr was der rahmen wirklich in 16,5 wiegt?


----------



## frei (31. Mai 2006)

3,4 kilo mit dämpfer schätz ich jetzt mal


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

2,8 Kg schätze ich dann mal! 

Gruß
Klaus

P.S. @Freeridechecker: Nö hast du mir gesagt aber in der Liste steht es auch!


----------



## Frankki (31. Mai 2006)

Hi

Der Rahmen wiegt in 16,5 Zoll 3,68 Kg

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2006)

Frankki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hier mal ein Bild eines Slayer Cult
> Anhang anzeigen 112405
> 
> Gruß Frank




Auch nett !!! Sieht gut aus, nicht ganz so farbig wie das Canuck aber auch richtig nett....

RM baut halt einfach scheene Bikes

Und ich bin der Meinung das der Rahmen 3,5 kg auf die Waage bringt


----------



## MTsports (31. Mai 2006)

Hi ,

ich tippe mal das der Frame incl. Dämpfer in 16,5" , 3,82kg wiegt  


Gruss Markus

PS : wer noch einen Frame in 16,5 & 18 Zoll benötigt , ich habe noch welche


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Frankki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hier mal ein Bild eines Slayer Cult
> Anhang anzeigen 112405
> 
> Gruß Frank



Totschön 

Das wäre meine erste Wahl, wenn ich mir nicht schon letztes Jahr ein Slayer gekauft hätte.


----------



## FruFru (31. Mai 2006)

Schade, dass das Schwarz nicht matt ist à la Switch Stealth.
Bald ist Wochenende


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

3786,20 gramm das wiegt das teil incl dämpfer, geht wohl voll an der angabe mit 3,2 kg vorbei. so eine abweichung habe ich im bikebereich noch nie erlebt. ist schon weng enttäuschend,  hat mir meine planung voll übern haufen geworfen.

na egal, schaut trotzdem geil aus!!

mal schaun wenn es klappt hänge ich hier die auflistung mit drann.

aber nix motzen was alles drauf steht, wollte es halt ganz genau wissen, wobei ich die Bremsscheiben nicht wiegen konnte da schon montiert vom letzten mal 


Sattelstütze wird auch noch geändert  kommt ne syntace P6 drann aber die gibts noch nicht und andere pedale von Xpedeo

Bauteile	Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Aheaddeckel	Chris King	9,40
Aheadkralle	Chris King	9,60
Aheadkralleschraube	Chris King V2A	7,90
Ahead-Steuersatz	Chris King "NoThreadSet"	99,30
Bremsen Magura Louise FR   VR	315,00
Bremsen Magura Louise FR   HR	325,00
Bremsscheibe VR	Magura Louise FR   210   ca.	170,00
Bremsscheibe HR	Magura Louise FR   190    ca.	140,00
Federgabel	Marzzochi Al Mountian 1	2277,10
Gabel-Spacer	Syntace	7,90
Kassette	Shimano XTR 11-34	242,10
Kette	Rohloff	310,00
Laufrad HR	Magura Pro	935,70
Laufrad VR	Magura Pro	820,30
Lenker	Syntace Vector Carbon	172,00
Lenkergriffe	Moosgummi	40,00
Mantel HR	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25	660,00
Mantel VR	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,40	750,00
Pedale	Shimano XTR 959	300,00
Rahmen	Rocky Mountain Slayer	3786,20
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite TT	166,70
Sattelstütze	Thomson elite 30,9	245,00
Schaltausenhülle	Shimano XTR	70,00
Schaltwerk	Sram X.O	206,70
Schaltzüge	Sram X.O	28,10
Schläuche Michelin VR+HR	300,00
Schnellspanner Laufräder HR	Magura DT HR	56,80
Schnellspanner Laufräder VR	Magura DT VR	61,60
Schnellspanner Sattel	Rocky Mountain	41,30
Schutzfolie	Foliatec	20,00
STI-Schalter	Sram X.9	264,60
Tretkurbel	Shimano XT	870,40
Umwerfer	Shimano XTR 34,9	148,20
Vorbau	Syntace Superforce 105	141,10
		13998,00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Mai 2006)

du nimmst es ja sehr genau   meins ist auch ohne darauf zu achten noch unter 15 kg  berechnest du auch den reifenabrieb und den matzsch der am rad kleben bleibt ach ja ketten öl und fett nicht vergessen


----------



## cmjahn (31. Mai 2006)

Ok you crazy canuck drivers. This is my defintion of a Slayer Canuck...


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

ich kratze sogar die teflonbeschichtung von den schaltzügen runter und als nächstes strahle ich den rahmen blank nochmal 2000 gramm gespaart *LOL*

bitte nich alles ganz genau nehmen die auflistung, ist aber für manchen interessant, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


man, wie schafft ihr es die großen bilder hier rein zu setzen???


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> man, wie schafft ihr es die großen bilder hier rein zu setzen???



den zweiten code (Forum-Code (Thumbnail)) unter Deinen Fotos (Fotoalbum) mit "Strg + C kopieren und dann mit Strg + V) in Deinen Post kopieren!

bas


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2006)

Mich würde mal kurz noch interessieren ob es die DeeMax auch in anderen farben gibt oder nur in diesem gelb .... eventuell schwarz oder silber?


----------



## soederbohm (31. Mai 2006)

Die aktuellen gibts nur in gelb, ist ja quasi das Markenzeichen der DeeMaxx, allerdings gabs vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch mal eine Serie in schwarz.

zur Zeit gäbe es nur die DeeTraks als Alternative, die sind schwarz.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meth3434 (31. Mai 2006)

sorry aber soweit ich weiss gab es den deemax NIE in schwarz! er eigentlich immer gelb, bis auf 2 jahre 2003 und 2004 da war der LRS silber, mit gelben aufklebern! sah aber nur halb so spektakulär aus! 
Aktuell gibt es ihn auf jeden fall nur in gelb..

CmJahn: deine interpretation gefällt mir persöhnlich am besten! wenn du mal posten magst wie sich das slyer so als allround/spass gerät macht, wäre ich recht dankbar! Die schwemme dieses bikes ist ja echt der wahnsinn und echt alle in canuck lackierung...


----------



## FruFru (31. Mai 2006)

Ist das Slayer nicht eher FR light / AllMountain und die DeeMax DH/Freeride extrem? Keine Kritik, nur mal nachfragen!!!


----------



## soederbohm (31. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber soweit ich weiss gab es den deemax NIE in schwarz! er eigentlich immer gelb, bis auf 2 jahre 2003 und 2004 da war der LRS silber, mit gelben aufklebern!



Well, stimmt, shame on me...aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen  

Wenn ich die ganzen Bikes hier so sehe tendiere ich ja sehr dahin, meins auch schon früher aufzubauen. Mal sehen...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2006)

FruFru schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Slayer nicht eher FR light / AllMountain und die DeeMax DH/Freeride extrem? Keine Kritik, nur mal nachfragen!!!



Stimmt prinzipiell, aber man kann ja je nach Einsatzgebiet und Geschmack sein Bike so aufbauen wie man lustig ist (Gott sei Dank ist das so )


----------



## martin6890 (31. Mai 2006)

cmjahn - Endgeil Dein Teil !!!!!!


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

test 





prima, hat anscheinend mit pic geklappt, danke für tipp.


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2006)

Super, Danke für die Antworten. Ich persönlich fahre das Slayer 50 in Weiß Blau (Für mehr hat einfahc das Geld nicht gereicht  ) und würde mir halt gerne etas stabile Laufräder gönnen. Nachdem die Deemax ja so wie ich gelsen habe, das ultimative der Steifigkeit sind, kam mir die Überlegung ob ich mir nicht gleich diese hole. Aber in Gelb sieht das releativ Bescheiden an meinem Bike aus. Werde mich dann auch wohl für die Hope Variante entscheiden


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt prinzipiell, aber man kann ja je nach Einsatzgebiet und Geschmack sein Bike so aufbauen wie man lustig ist (Gott sei Dank ist das so )



Ja darüber bin ich auch sehr froh


----------



## FruFru (31. Mai 2006)

Ich bin auch froh, dass jeder sein Bike aufbauen kann wie er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Mai 2006)

pimp my cockpit (vorbau) 
so passt jetzt wirklich (für mich) alles perfekt !
genauer könnt ihr es euch noch in meiner galerie ansehen


----------



## Reaper84 (31. Mai 2006)

spätestens jetzt frage ich mich, wenn ich in diesen thread schaue:kann es überhaupt noch besser werden?!? ;-)
aber eines ist sicher: das slayer in der maple leaf lackierung ist meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten rahmen die es gibt.
hat außer mir noch jemand den rahmen in 19 zoll?


----------



## cmjahn (31. Mai 2006)

Ja ja die Deemaxx (übrigens sind die Dinger von 2001 und habe sie bis jetzt noch nicht nachzentrieren müsse, die Nabe sind auch top in Schuß) die sind im Übrigen nicht meine erste Wahl für den Rahmen gewesen. Meine Vorstellung wären eher Sun SOS oder S-Bends mit nem Hügi-Derivat oder wie der Dome schon angedroht hat mit Hope´s wobei Crossmax XL ebenfalls in die engere Wahl kommen. Doch im Moment müssen meine Deemaxx herhalten.
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen daß ich die Dinger schon mal verkaufen wollte -ich glaub ich war damals besoffen 
Achja ich vergaß zu erwähnen, daß bald noch ne e13 DRS Kettenführung drankommt. 

Greetz

MJ

PS: Ein Crazy Canuck Treffen wäre schon cool so mit bisschen Fahrn und Bier und Grillen und schmutzige Lieder, naja ihr wisst schon    
Oh daß ich es nicht vergesse die Canucks die bisher in diesem Thread aufgetaucht sind, sind richtig heiße Maschinen, S-U-P-E-R weiter so


----------



## hotspice (1. Juni 2006)

ihr habt ja die schalt bzw bremsleitungen alle schon nach vorgabe verbogen, hat mir nicht so gut gefallen, schätze die schaltperformance leidet unter diesen engen bögen.

mir hat es so besser gefallen


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo an alle Canuck Rider! 

Von mir ein großes Lob für all eure Bikes und die unterschiedlichen Aufbauinterpretationen! Der Rahmen an sich ist schon ein Traum, ich durfte ihn beim Radsport Rösch in den Händen halten (war glaube ich soederbohm's Rahmen) und war einfach nur begeistert. Es ist eine Freude, soviele schöne RM's hier zu sehen - und ich liebe die Canuck-Variante!

Aber ich freue mich auch schon auf die Cult S.E. (nicht wahr, Mario...) und all die anderen schönen Slayers!

I love your rides....

FLO


----------



## Sawa (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Slayer Gemeinde,

wie siehts denn mit Fahrberichten / Partsberichten aus???

Also wie seid ihr mit eurem Aufbau zufrieden: Bremsen, Federgabel, Dämpferabstimmung und was mich besonders interessiert...wie siehts Bergauf aus???

Ansonsten zu den bisher geposteten Bildern:

SUPERSCHÖNE ROCKIES!!!!!

Gruß

Sawa


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich freue mich auch schon auf die Cult S.E.....
> 
> FLO



Da durfte ich letzten Montag bein Stadler in Nürnberg schon mal einen davon  in der Hand halten. Sehr geiles Teil


----------



## frei (4. Juni 2006)

ENDLICH habe auch ich mein neues Traumbike! Entgegen meinen ersten Bedenken (nach dem ride mit dem Testbike) kann ich sagen das das Slayer super bergauf kommt... Ich denke das kommt auch sehr auf die Reifen an, die man montiert. Am Testbike hatte ich sehr breite Reifen drauf (keine Ahnung mehr, welche Marke usw.) und die klebten bergauf förmlich am Untergrund. An meinem Bike habe ich nun Schwalbe Nubby Nic Tubeless drauf und bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Bergauf-performance des Slayer. Man muss einfach bedenken, das es kein Race/Tourenbike ist. Die ProPedal-Einstellung des Dämpfers reduziert massiv das einknicken des Hinterbaus.

http://www.coloralbums.com/users/frei/slayer


----------



## Monday (5. Juni 2006)

Hammer............................alle Canuck Slayer

        

Mehr Worte braucht es nicht


----------



## Molly (6. Juni 2006)

An die Jungs vom Rocky Mountain Stand in Willingen:
Vielen Dank für die Testfahrt auf dem Slayer!
Das Rad ist einfach perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> An die Jungs vom Rocky Mountain Stand in Willingen:
> Vielen Dank für die Testfahrt auf dem Slayer!
> Das Rad ist einfach perfekt.



Hallo Molly. Danke fuer die Blumen. Sowas hoert man immer gerne, zumal die Arbeit speziell bei dem Wetter doch teils recht anstrengend war.
Dass Dir das Slayer so gut gefallen hat freut mich auch sehr - die meissten der Tester waren schwer begeistert.
Zum Thema Slayer vll der Hinweis auf die Aktuelle Mountainbike Zeitung, da ist ein sehr informativer Artikel der einen Vergleich von Rundenzeiten auf einer Messstrecke bietet zw. Hardtail und Slayer bietet. Das Slayer war schneller.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## soederbohm (6. Juni 2006)

Naja, zumindest bergab war das Slayer schneller  

Egal, ich würd mein Slayer   nie im Leben wieder gegen was anderes eintauschen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## frei (6. Juni 2006)

ähm was für ne Mountainbike-Zeitung meint Ihr da?


----------



## soederbohm (6. Juni 2006)

MountainBIKE 07/06, ab Seite 40


----------



## Molly (7. Juni 2006)

An Felix: Ja, schon gelesen. Aber selber fahren ist besser!


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

SO! Endlich mal wieder eine andere Farbe als Maple Leaf.. Ist ja wahnsinn, wer im Forum alles eins hat. Ich kann's aber verstehen! Ist schon ein Super Geiles Bike!!
Hier mal mein Cult mit eher Freeride bzw. Slopestyle Aufbau. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache und ob das Slayer dafür gebaut ist, und so weiter und so weiter. Aber ich kann Kritik vertragen.. 









Peace out, 
Mario


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

Wow, heißes Gefährt!!! Vor allem zusammen mit der Rohloff gefällt mir der Aufbau gut. Hatte daran auch schonmal gedacht. Vielleicht später mal.

Fährst mit dem Bike beim Slopestyle in Saalbach?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Hey Martin, 

ich glaube für den Saalbach Slopestyle nehm ich lieber mein Switch. Kommt aber auf die Sprünge und an die Höhe der Drops an..

Man wird sehen. Mitnehmen werd ich mal beide..

greets, 
Mario

PS: In meiner Gallerie sind noch weitere Bilder..


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

Warum heißen Deine Bilder im Album eigentlich Slayer Canuck wenns doch ein Slayer Cult ist  

Vielleicht sieht man sich in Saalbach.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Darf man sich am Bikeaction stand eigentlich Bikes leihen und mit denen auch im Bikepark fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Da siehst du mal, in wie weit uns die Canuck Seuche schon infiziert hat! Soweit, dass man nicht mal mehr richtig schreiben kann.
Aber Cult, Canuck wo ist da der Unterschied. Der Ball ist rund. Sind doch alles "nur" Slayer 

Die Testbikes dürfen auch im Bikepark bewegt werden. Wäre ja auch einsam, in Saalbach ein Switch, oder ein RMX zu haben und damit nur auf dem Liftparkplatz rum zu fahren!!

In diesem Sinne, 
over and out


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Sind doch alles "nur" Slayer



SKANDAL!!!! "Nur" Slayer! Du Ketzter  

Darf man wie gehabt 2 Stunden die Bikes leihen? Reicht das für ein paar Fahrten?
Würd mir wenn dann mal ein Switch leihen, denn mein Slayer wird bis dahin wohl noch nicht fertig sein  Und wer weiß, ob mein jetziges Bike das die ganze Zeit aushält.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

@Mario:

  Wirklich superlecker und bösartig dein Slayer Cult! 
Nur leider sehr sehr viel Werbung (wie üblich!)  

Und lass mich raten: Rohloff Prototyp?!


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

Das mit der Werbung geht doch noch. Vor allem den adidas-Sticker find ich echt stylish angebracht!


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Hey Julian. Ich muss dich enttäuschen. Die Rohloff ist voll und ganz Serie. Kann man so wie sie ist kaufen.
Die Sponsoren hab ich versucht so dezent wie möglich zu halten. Aber wie es halt so ist. Die müssen drauf!

Den Adidas Aufkleber haben auch schon andere positiv bemerkt. Hat auch echt lange gedauert, bis es so ausgeschaut hat, dass es mir gefällt!

Martin. 2-Stunden Bikes testen geht klar! Da kommt man in Saalbach auch schon sehr weit! Was den Park angeht.


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

Cool, wär ja mein erster Bikeparkbesuch. Dann kann ich mich schonmal dran gewöhnen, wenn mein Slayer da ist wirds mich wohl öfters in Parks verschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

Aso, okay... ich dachte schon, die Rohloff wäre die gleiche wie beim RMX, nur halt eben diesmal in Rot! 

Mh.. na gut, wenn die Sponsoren so drauf müssen, dann kann man es leider nicht ändern. Aber mal ne Frage: Wieso sind in den Bike-Mags die Bikes von den Pros auch nicht immer "so voll" mit Werbung?! Nur mal aus Neugierde; ich finde es schon echt schade, dass man das Bike nicht mal "schlicht" halten kann. Aber das Sponsoring hat sicherlich dafür bessere Vorteile!  

Noch eine Frage: Mir ist grad aufgefallen, das beim Cult die Gazzas drauf sind?!  Bist du mit denen zufrieden?! Meiner Meinung nach sollten auf einem Cult keine Gazzas drauf; ich finde das ein unnötiger Schwerbau. Es gibt doch sicherlich leichtere, aber immer noch auf Freeride (Extreme) ausgelegte Reifen (bspw. Minions?)


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Es kommt immer auf das Sponsoring an. Manchne sind zufrieden, wenn die Sachen gefahren werden die sie Sponsern, andere möchten halt auch auf dem Bike hervorragen. Das sind dann die Firmen die dafür bezahlen wenn man ihren Sticker auf dem Bike in irgendeiner Zeitung sieht. Das ist immer ganz Firmen-abhängig!

Was die Reifen angeht. Es handelt sich um den Gazzaloddi G in 2,3er Breite. Ich bin momentan Nokian am testen, da dies der neue Team Sponsor ist.

greets, 
Mario


----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Sehr schön dein Salyer, wie alle deine Bikes farblich perfekt abgestimmt


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Danke dir! Das ist mir wichtig, dass es farblich passt! Ich möchte nicht mit einem bunten Zirkus Bike durch die Wälder donnern, wobei es, mit den Aufklebern nicht immer einfach ist. Aber das steht ja 2-3 Comments vorher..

peace out,


----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Ja neben der Funktion ist eben auch das Aussehen wichtig. Die Aufkleber passen ja wenigstens farblich - die meisten zumindest.


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2006)

Hey Mario - mal nen kurzes Statement zu den Gazzas...  ?!

@ Xexano - ich bin von den Gazzas nicht ueberzeugt. Werde weiter Maxxis vertrauen.


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mario,
sehr schönes Bike. 





Zu deinem Schwarz-Rot-Silber Aufbau: 
Ich würde eine silberne Sattelstütze mit silbernen Sattelspanner dran machen.
Eventuell roten Sattelspanner.(Müsste ich aber auch erst ausprobieren, ob es passt und nicht zu einer Kirmeskarre würde.) 

Habe lange gesucht bis ich den Adidas Aufkleber gefunden habe! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Juni 2006)

Hey Klaus, 

silberne Sattelstütze kann ich mir nicht erlauben, weil es dann keine Race Face mehr wär. Von RF gibt es nämlich keine silberne, oder nicht mehr! Schnellspanner ist halt auch der originale Rocky drauf. Den lass ich denke ich auch drauf. Muss doch alles zusammenpassen. Ist aber ne Gute Idee von dir und würde bestimmt was her machen!?

Ey Felix, Statement zu den Gazza's........
................kommt irgendwann......
(Ist dir was aufgefallen hier schräg links oben???)


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Klaus,
> 
> silberne Sattelstütze kann ich mir nicht erlauben, weil es dann keine Race Face mehr wär. Von RF gibt es nämlich keine silberne, oder nicht mehr! Schnellspanner ist halt auch der originale Rocky drauf. Den lass ich denke ich auch drauf. Muss doch alles zusammenpassen. Ist aber ne Gute Idee von dir und würde bestimmt was her machen!?
> 
> ...



Ist schon gut Mario,
wusste nicht das es keine silberne Stütze von Race Face gibt. Zu meinem silbernen Deus hätte ich gerne die passende silberne Stütze.(leider nicht an einem Rocky) 
Und meine Rocky Klemme tausche ich nur wenn diese kaputt ist. 
Julians habe ich wieder gerichtet ist nicht mehr ganz so krumm.

Das Bike ist ja auch so sehr schön.

Was denn das Flow F3.0??? Oder der neue Nickname?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2006)

Logo! Schoenes Ding Mario! Jetzt nur nicht FauLenzen - einen lauen Lenz kannst Dir später machen!
Dein gestriger Abgang beruht ja auch auf den Gazzas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, da hast recht! Aber dem Arm gehts schon wieder besser! Geh gleich wieder riden.. Juhu


----------



## Bikeaddict (9. Juni 2006)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob für 2007 etwas am Slayer geändert wird, oder bleibt das jetzt wieder ein paar Jahre so?


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2006)

Im allgemeinen kann man davon ausgehen dass bei Rocky Mountain, anders als bei anderen Herstellern, schon eine gewisse Konstanz bei den Modellen gegeben ist, sprich das Slayer das ja erst dieses Jahr gelaunched wurde wird fast sicher so ins naechste Jahr uebernommen.
Detailverbesserungen die dem Fortschritt dienen koennen natuerlich immer einfliessen, zumal das Slayer ja eine komplette Neukonstruktion ist.


----------



## Bikeaddict (11. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr ja derzeit ein 2001er Slayer, einen der ganz ersten so zu sagen. Bin jetzt aber schwer am überlegen, ob ich icht vielleicht auch das alte verkaufe und mir für das Geld einen neuen Rahmen kaufe...

Was mich aber noch sehr interessieren würde ist, um wie viele cm man die Sattelstütze versenken kann. Ich bin ziemlich viel auf technisch sehr anspruchsvollen, alpinen Trails unterwegs und da hab ichs gern, wenn der Sattel tief unten ist. Das ist auch der Grund, der mich bisher vom Kauf eines Switch abgehalten hat...
Das neue Slayer schaut halt wirklich wahnsinnig gut aus und ein neues Slayer wäre wohl ein standesgemäßer Ersatz für ein altes...  

Ah, eine Frage noch, hat die Sattelstütze immer noch so einen geringen Durchmesser (26,8) wie bei den guten alten Slayer-Rahmen?

Grüße, Johannes


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mario,

verdammt schönes Cult. Mal eine Off Topic Frage, wie hast Du denn den User-Namen geändert? Suche schon länger nach einem Weg.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

Ich wollt Dir gerade schreiben wie es geht, habe ihn ja auch geändert. SlayerUnldt paßt einfach mal gar nicht mehr und jetzt ist es wieder so wie früher. aber irgendwie geht es jetzt auch bei mir nicht mehr. im profil auf "email und kennwort ändern" klicken, da war dann ein feld zum namen ändern. aber ich sehe es jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

das habe ich versucht, konnte nur die e-mail adresse änder.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

bei mir ist diese möglichkeit auch nicht mehr gegeben. kann mir auch nicht erklären, was das an dem tag war...


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

Jetzt hat´s geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

na dann meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Namen!
Aber wieso Montag???


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

weil mein vorname (dennis) schon vergeben war..... habe ich gleich mal den nachnamen auf neudeutsch genommen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Das Slayer hat jetzt eine 30,9er Sattelstuetze.


----------



## Bikeaddict (11. Juni 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das Slayer hat jetzt eine 30,9er Sattelstuetze.



Ah, danke iNSANE! Weißt du auch wie viel sie sich versenken lässt?


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Juni 2006)

Bikeaddict schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, danke iNSANE! Weißt du auch wie viel sie sich versenken lässt?



Welche Framesize hättest du denn gerne? Die Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze hängt ja von der Größe ab!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## frei (12. Juni 2006)

Die Sattelstütze lässt sich mit sicherheit auch für Dich genügend versenken. Schau Dir mal den Rahmen etwas genauer an: Das Oberrohr ist ja schon sehr tief angebracht und von dort aus kannst du noch einiges versenken. Also absolut KEIN Problem! Trust me...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Juni 2006)

Ich bräuchte einen 19" Rahmen! Das Problem ist, dass ich keinen Rocky-Händler in meiner Nähe habe, sprich ich hab das Slayer bis dato nur auf Fotos gesehen... 

Mein Händler kann mir zwar einen Rahmen bestellen, er ist aber an und für sich kein Rocky-Dealer.

Kann vielleicht irgenjemand eine Schätzung abgeben um wieviele cm Versenkung bei einem 19" Rahmen möglich wären? Das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## frei (12. Juni 2006)

ich messe das mal bei meinem 18" Rahmen und sags Dir heute abend oder morgen früh... sollte ja dann mehr sein bei einem 19" Rahmen.
Aber Du kannst eh genügend runter mit der Stütze.. so tief wie man beim Slayer kann will niemand rumfahren... nicht mal die steilsten Abhänge runter ;-)


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Juni 2006)

frei schrieb:
			
		

> ich messe das mal bei meinem 18" Rahmen und sags Dir heute abend oder morgen früh... sollte ja dann mehr sein bei einem 19" Rahmen.
> Aber Du kannst eh genügend runter mit der Stütze.. so tief wie man beim Slayer kann will niemand rumfahren... nicht mal die steilsten Abhänge runter ;-)



Danke schön! Es ist halt nicht so einfach, wenn man den Rahmen nie besichtigen kann, bevor man ihn bestellt. Ich will halt auf Nummer Sicher gehen, grade weil er ja doch einiges kostet...


----------



## Sawa (12. Juni 2006)

Gug mal was da verkauft wird

http://cgi.ebay.de/2006-ROCKY-MOUNT...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frei (13. Juni 2006)

@Bikeaddict
also das Länge Sattelstützenrohr ist bei einem 18" Rahmen genau 26,5cm von Unterkante Rohr bis Oberkante Rohr... reicht Dir das?


----------



## Bikeaddict (13. Juni 2006)

frei schrieb:
			
		

> @Bikeaddict
> also das Länge Sattelstützenrohr ist bei einem 18" Rahmen genau 26,5cm von Unterkante Rohr bis Oberkante Rohr... reicht Dir das?



Danke frei!  

Da werd ich heute gleich mit meinem Händler über den Preis für einen neuen Rahmen sprechen, wenn ich mein altes Slayer von der Reperatur abhole!


----------



## hotspice (13. Juni 2006)

also ich habe es erst am sonntag geschafft mit meinem schicken slayer weng zu fahren, bin gleich nach aufbau in urlaub gefahren, an den gardasee, leider nicht mit bike ;-)

bin die tremalzo den 601 und den monte baldo mal abgelaufen, also im 601 sind mit gerade mal 3 biker entgegen gekommen und das im einfachsten teil, kurz vor der kapelle.

bin die 601 natürlich von unten den trail raufgelaufen und über asphalt wieder runter. kam eh keiner mehr rauf.


alles nur eisdielenposer!!!!!!!


aber eben wie gesagt meine erste fahrt mit dem slayer war echt geil!! macht voll fun das teil und es zwingt einen ja gerade dazu weng rumzuspielen damit, ich meine fahrtechnisch.


echt genial das teil.


----------



## Sawa (15. Juni 2006)

NEUGIER!!!!!

Los raus mit der Sprache wie nutzt ihr eure Sahnestücke (neee ich meine eure Slayer) und wie seid ihr mit den verbauten Teilen wie Bremsen, Gabeln, Sättel, Laufräder, usw. zufrieden???

Na kommt schon, ich möchte doch auch so was feines haben und wäre für Tips dankbar.

Hier auch nochmal vielen Dank an Frei!!!!!!!


----------



## Kairo (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sawa,

ich benutze mein Bike für die Sonntagstour in den Harburger Bergen, Tagestouren im Harz etc, Einsätze in Bikeparks und im Sommer werde ich damit einen Alpencross machen. 
Bis auf den Alpencross habe ich schon alles ausprobiert und bin mit dem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören:
- das neue Slayer zu putzen ist die Hölle, man kann sich stundenlang damit aufhalten und es wird trotzdem nie 100 %ig sauber,
- die Kabelführung ist nicht ganz gelungen, die Kabel scheuern überall am Rahmen und hinterlassen sehr schnell Spuren und
- die Sattelstütze ist nicht voll versenkbar.

Mit den verbauten Teilen (Teileliste habe ich hier schon irgendwo gepostet) bin ich sehr zufrieden, funktionieren bis jetzt alle super. Für Touren sollte man allerdings wirklich die Maxxisreifen wechseln, die letzte 50km Tour im Harz war echt die Hölle (waren samstags im Bikepark und sonntags auf Tour und ich hatte meine NN vergessen).


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. Juni 2006)

Kairo schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den Alpencross habe ich schon alles ausprobiert und bin mit dem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören:
> - das neue Slayer zu putzen ist die Hölle, man kann sich stundenlang damit aufhalten und es wird trotzdem nie 100 %ig sauber,
> - die Kabelführung ist nicht ganz gelungen, die Kabel scheuern überall am Rahmen und hinterlassen sehr schnell Spuren und
> - die Sattelstütze ist nicht voll versenkbar.



-Radlputzen ist immer zach...

-mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch bedenken, bin aber in Saalbach einen 19" Rahmen probegefahren und es war wirklich kein Problem, der Sattel war ausreichend versenkbar und das bei einer ungekürzten Sattelstütze, d.h. wenn man die noch um 5-6cm verkürzt, ist er wirklich voll versenkbar...

-die Original-Maxxis Bereifung am Slayer 90 ist ein ziemlicher Mist, die hab ich bei der ersten schnelleren Abfahrt in beinahe jeder Kurve an die Grenze gebracht...
... sind aber Gott sei Dank Verschleißteile und schnell austauschbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frei (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mit der Sattelstütze auch ABSOLUT kein problem! Kann man mehr als genügend versenken....seht euch mal andere Hersteller und Modelle an... aber bitte nicht beim Slayer wegen dem rumnörgeln ;-)

Kabelführung finde ich persönlich auch ok... so z.B. im Vergleich mit dem SantaCruz Nomad wo die Kabel frei durch den Rahmen geführt werden... 
Wenn man die Kabel mit Kabelbindern festzurrt dann sitzen die an Ort und scheuern praktisch ned am Rahmen... auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als an jedem anderen Bike... z.B. beim Steursatz ist halt einfach ne problematische Stelle...

Reifen habe ich Schwalbe NobbyNic Tubeless drauf und die sind ech ne wucht!


----------



## Kairo (22. Juni 2006)

Meine Sattelstütze kann ich ab einem gewissen punkt nur noch sehr schwer versenken, ich denke mal da sind die Rohre einfach nicht ordentlich genug nachgearbeitet worden.
Und bei den Zügen bin ich der Meinung, man hätte die Verlegung besser lösen können. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann hätte man als Hersteller an allen potentiellen Scheuerstellen Rahmenschoner anbringen können (gerade wenn man nicht die Kostenführerschaft anstrebt und eher auf Individualität setzt).
Und das mit dem Putzen war mir schon vorher klar, das es wesentlich aufwendiger wird (wenn es mal wieder richtig sauber sein soll) als bei meinem alten C9.
Aber es wurde ja nach Erfahrungen gefragt, und das sind meine. Und insgesamt bin ich ja auch sehr zufrieden, eben ein Bike mit dem man (fast) alles machen kann.


----------



## cmjahn (27. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube hier wollte jemand einen Fahrbericht über das Slayer hören.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen dass das Ding der Hammer ist. Ich kann es echt jedem empfehlen der ein Bike sucht was sowohl auf ner gemütlichen Tour als auch in rauhem Gelände gute Performance abliefert.
Der Dämpfer bietet für mich pers. alles was man braucht, kein kompliziertes Tuning. Fürs eigene Gewicht aufpumpen, einfahren und gut.
Nachteil nach wie vor die Reifenfreiheit. Ich habe ursprünglich den Big Betty drauf gehabt, der hat aber bei 2.2 bar Druck gleich an der Schwinge geschliffen.
Fahre jetzt einen Nokian NBX 2.3 Falt, Vorteil er ist leicht und passt in die Schwinge.
Sollte jemand von euch Slayer- Kutschern ne besser Idee haben, bitte laßt es mich wissen. Im Voraus vielen Dank!!!!
Wer es wünscht kann gerne einen ausgiebigen Bericht über die Alpine-Taiglichkeit des Slayer Ende Juli haben. Auf dem Testprogramm stehen Morzine DH, LesGets DH und FR-Tour.

Greetz

MJ


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. Juni 2006)

http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15


----------



## soederbohm (28. Juni 2006)

Lt. nsmb.com wurde am Lago der neuen Marzocchi Roco air in einem RM Slayer vorgestellt. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der mal eine echt Alternative zum Fox:





Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2006)

alternative JA verbesserung ?? bin mit dem Fox sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2006)

alternative JA verbesserung ?? bin mit dem Fox sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15



Genau die habe ich auch drauf. Hatte davor hinten einen NBX und muss sagen das die Gazzaloddi G echt die bessere Wahl sind. 

Aber sonst richtig gut.


----------



## Bikeaddict (28. Juni 2006)

cmjahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube hier wollte jemand einen Fahrbericht über das Slayer hören.
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen dass das Ding der Hammer ist. Ich kann es echt jedem empfehlen der ein Bike sucht was sowohl auf ner gemütlichen Tour als auch in rauhem Gelände gute Performance abliefert.
> Der Dämpfer bietet für mich pers. alles was man braucht, kein kompliziertes Tuning. Fürs eigene Gewicht aufpumpen, einfahren und gut.
> Nachteil nach wie vor die Reifenfreiheit. Ich habe ursprünglich den Big Betty drauf gehabt, der hat aber bei 2.2 bar Druck gleich an der Schwinge geschliffen.
> ...



wo genau schleift da der Reifen? Ich fände das nämlich ziemlich ärgerlich, da ich auch einen Big Betty fahren wollte. Der geht sich bei meinem 2001er sogar mit 1,2bar aus, ohne irgendwo zu schleifen, und wenn dann höchstens am Umwerferblech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15



viel besser als BB (tested) und passt einfach viel besser ins, ans & zum new slayer


----------



## Bikeaddict (28. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> viel besser als BB (tested) und passt einfach viel besser ins, ans & zum new slayer



Ich weiß nicht recht, ich brauch einen breiten Reifen, den ich mit wenig Druck fahren kann, und da hab ich für trockene Bedingungen noch keinen besseren als den BB gefunden (ich hab auch schon viele getestet...). 
Auf Fels etc. hält v.a. der gooey gluey BigBetty wie ein Radiergummi!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2006)

wer nicht hören will ...  nene jedem das seine


----------



## cmjahn (29. Juni 2006)

Bikeaddict schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau schleift da der Reifen? Ich fände das nämlich ziemlich ärgerlich, da ich auch einen Big Betty fahren wollte. Der geht sich bei meinem 2001er sogar mit 1,2bar aus, ohne irgendwo zu schleifen, und wenn dann höchstens am Umwerferblech...



Keine Sorge bei 1.2 bar schleift da nix ich hatte meinen mit 2.2 bar gefahren und hab mit Entsetzen festgestellt das er schleift. Mit 1.2 bar passt er gerade so ins Bike ich glaube 1.6 und 1.8 bar passen auch aber einfach mal probieren.

Gruß

MJ


----------



## Nikester (29. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr auch BB da schleift nix.
Das kann aber wohl auch von der Felge abhängig sein, wie hoch die baut und ob mittig zentriert usw.... oder?

Grüße!

Der Niki.


----------



## Osti (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe RM-Gemeinde,

ich brauche mal moralische Aufmunterung. 

Ich habe mir in einem Anflug emotionaler Unzurechnungsfähigkeit der Sorte "aaaaaargh, das Bike MUSS ich haben" einen New Slayer Canuck Rahmen gekauft., denn ich konnte einfach nicht anders. 

Ich hoffe die Entscheidung war die richtige, denn ich bin mit meinem Uzzi auch sehr zufrieden, und das Geld hätte eigentlich ins Auto investiert werden wollen.  

Hauptsache das Teil fährt sich jetzt auch so genial wie alle Welt sagt. Auf der Parkplatzrunde konnte ich zwar schon feststellen, dass es sich super beschleunigen lässt, aber die Wahrheit wird sich wohl erst auf den Trails zeigen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Juli 2006)

@ Osti - Glückwunsch.

Ach Auto, egal. Wenn das Bike dafür stimmt .

bike-it-easy


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juli 2006)

Hi Osti,

da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Das Bike fährt sich echt 1a und macht Spaß ohne Ende. Zudem ist die Lackierung ja wohl die geilstel, die man auf dem Planeten finden kann.

Lass uns doch mal wissen, wie Dur das Bike aufbauen willst.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Meine Teile sind bestellt


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

SAuber welche Teile verbaust du denn?


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juli 2006)

@s.d.
war das an mich?


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an Osti - das war sicher eine nachhaltig positive Investition. Vergiss das Auto....

@Martin: Sag doch mal, was du so vorhast mit dem Slayer.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juli 2006)

OK, hier mal meine Teileliste:

Gabel: Z1 light ETA
Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Vorbau: Race Face Deus
Lenker: Race Face Deus Low Riser
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve XC
Schaltwerk und Trigger: Sram 9.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: SRAM PG 990
Kette: SRAM PC 991
Naben: Shimano Saint
Felgen: Mavic EX 823
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST
Griffe: Race Face Good'n'Evil 
Pedale: Crank Brothers 50:50 XX

Denke das wars. Bei Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mal sehen, wann alle Teile da sind und ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Ja war an dich schöner Aufbau fast wie meiner. Ich würd aber Lock on Griffe nehmen außer du fährst nie im Regen oder die rutschen bei dir nicht. Ansonsten viel Spaß  beim Aufbauen und ich freu mich schon auf Bilder


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> OK, hier mal meine Teileliste:
> 
> Gabel: Z1 light ETA
> Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Vorbau: Race Face Deus
> ...



Hallo Martin,
das heißt, dass der Rahmen schon da ist, oder? 
Glückwunsch 
Nette Teileliste
Bezgl. Reifen gibts halt (leider) noch keine echte Alternative zum fetten Albert.
Als Umwerfer würde ich, um das schimanofreie Bike komplett zu machen, den Xgen oder den neuen X9 nehmen.


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Ja der Rahmen ist schon seit dem Rocky-Treffen da. Du hast anscheinend verpasst als wir ihn alle bewundert haben Tom, da ist dir echt was entgangen. Ist der Fat Albert wirklich so gut bzgl. Grip? Hab nämlich im Moment am Slayer den larsen TT in 2.35 und find ihn nicht schlecht, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken die ans Vertex zu machen und ans Slayer was mit mehr Grip zu machen.


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juli 2006)

@Tom
Der Rahmen ist ja schon lang da. Denk mal, Ende August können wir ein Generationen Treffen an der Kampen machen.

Ein X.Gen kommt mir nicht ans Bike. 1. ist der echt nicht so toll, wie der Rest von SRAM und 2. kann ich nur einen Topswing Umwerfer fahren.

Den FA fahr ich zur zeit vorn an meinem Bike und bin vom Grip einfach überzeugt. Normal wär ja glaub ich ein Minion 2.35 drauf. Mal sehen.
Mein 2. LRS wird ja ein Deetraks mit Minion DH (vorn 42a, hinten 60a), der hat dann erst Recht Grip ohne Ende.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Fat Albert wirklich so gut bzgl. Grip? Hab nämlich im Moment am Slayer den larsen TT in 2.35 und find ihn nicht schlecht, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken die ans Vertex zu machen und ans Slayer was mit mehr Grip zu machen.



Ich denke der Larsen TT paßt auf jeden Fall besser ans Vertes als ans Slayer. Da sind dann aber die 2.35er etwas überdimensioniert.
Maxis halte ich generell für gute Reifen. Hier mal einen aus den "All-Mountain/Enduro-Kategorie" zu testen wäre sicher interessant.

Ich bin am Bike-Festivall am Lago ein Slayer90 mit einem Nokian probegefahren. 
Zwei Dinge waren einfach grottenschlecht bei dem Reifen: 
- Bergauf auf Asphalt hatte ich so ein "eckiges" Abrollgefühl, als würde man jeden Noppen einzeln spüren.
- Auf dem Laghel-Trail fehlten dann zum Fat Albert einfach *Welten* was den Grip betrifft. Wünschte mir in diesen Moment das New Slayer mit dem FA testen zu können.



			
				soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom
> Der Rahmen ist ja schon lang da. Denk mal, Ende August können wir ein Generationen Treffen an der Kampen machen.



Super. Sag Bescheid wenn Du soweit bist. Eventuell wollen ja noch andere Münchner Rocky Biker mit dabei sein.

Den X-Gen hab ich am Element um den Antriebsstrang Shimanofrei zu haben. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## Osti (2. Juli 2006)

Hi und danke für den Zuspruch, ist Öl auf des geschundenen Bikers Seele. 

Ich werde es primär erst mal aus monetären Gründen mit den meisten Teilen vom Intense aufbauen


Gabel: die "alte" Pike (grade mal 3 Monate) - später evt. mal Z1 light ETA passend in weiss
Steuersatz: wird wohl nen RF Diabolus, da der derzeitige King farblich nicht so gut passen würde 
Sattelstütze: muss auch ne neue her, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig (RF, Thomson, Syncros...?) weiss noch net
Vorbau: der alte RF Diabolus /schwer aber wunderschön)
Lenker: der alte Syntace Vektor DH
Bremsen: die Mono4's mit floating Scheiben bleiben auch
Kurbeln: die XT bleibt auch erst mal, wird aber evt. später gegen ne RF Evolve XC getauscht 
Schaltwerk: Saint mit Sram Rocket Drehgriffen
Umwerfer: Shimano XT (welches Modell und Maß benötige ich da?)
Kassette: SRAM irgendwas
Kette: SRAM
Naben: Hope Pro2
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1
Reifen: Specialized Enduro
Griffe: Odi LockOn
Pedale: weiss ich noch nicht, die aktuellen sind aber durch

Gruß,

Osti "bald wieder RM-Fahrer"


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Also entweder kommt es mir nur so vor oder der Larsen TT baut recht schmal  aber ich müsst ihn erst mal ans vertex machen und schauen wies dann so ist. Aber fette Reifen am Hardtail sind nie schlecht dann hat man hinten wenigstens ein Bisschen Federung. Evtl. teste ich dann mal den Advantage von Maxxis weil man hört ja viel und in den ganzen "Fachzeitschriften" sthet ja auch viel aber am besten ist immer noch selber testen.


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2006)

Also der Larsen in 2,35" ist recht fett wie ich finde.
Ich fahr den ja am Rasouli un dder biete echt enormen Grip! Aber da ich auch viel Stadt/"Street" fahre, will ich da nicht ein dickeren Profilreifen!
Kann daher den Larsen nur empfehlen.
GRuß,
Robert


----------



## s.d (3. Juli 2006)

Ja vom Grip her find ich ihn bis jetzt auch echt gut und auch die selbstreinigung bei Schlamm ist gut aber ich will hald einfach noch ein bisschen testen und schauen was noch ein bisschen mehr Grip hat.


----------



## Osti (7. Juli 2006)

Kinder, ist das Teil geil  





ich würds am liebsten an die Wand nageln, fast zu schön zum fahren.....


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juli 2006)

Auch wenn es schon oft gesagt wurde, aber der Rahmen ist einfach nur klasse. Glückwunsch!

FLO


----------



## s.d (7. Juli 2006)

Es an der Wand rumgammeln zu lassen wäre Frevel das Slayer will und muss gefahren werden


----------



## Osti (8. Juli 2006)

da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig  


nee, nächstes WE wirds aufgebaut...... aber bis dahin kommt es mit zum Kuscheln ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juli 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> ...... aber bis dahin kommt es mit zum Kuscheln ins Bett



...und ich dachte immer ich bin durchgeknallt weil ich meine Rockys im Schlafzimmer stehen hab


----------



## Nofaith (10. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein Slayer anzuschaffen. Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt Ihr? Bin 1.83m und hab eine Schrittlänge von 90cm!

Danke

NoFaith


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juli 2006)

Bin knapp 180 und fahre 18''

Gruß
Martin

PS: Geh einfach mal zu nem Händler und probiers aus, ist wohl der einfachste Weg.


----------



## Osti (10. Juli 2006)

auf jeden Fall probefahren. Hatte früher nen RM6 bzw RM7 in 18" und bin auch mal Switch in 18" probegefahren, beides passte in 18" perfekt und laut Geometrie-Tabelle hätte ich mir fast das Slayer in 18" blind bestellt. Dann bin ich ein 19" Slayer probegefahren und es passte wie angegossen. Die Geometrie scheint doch etwas anders zu sein. Habe mich bei 183cm schlussendlich fürs 19" entschieden, was ich vorher nicht für möglich gehalten hätte, also um böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden.....probefahren


----------



## Bikeaddict (11. Juli 2006)

Ich hab da von einem limitierten Slayer in einer blau-weißen Lackierung gehört. angeblich für Marzocchi zur Präsentation der 2007er Gabeln und Dämpfer. Meiner Information nach soll es da weltweit nur 3 Stück geben, weiß jemand genaueres oder hat vielleicht sogar ein Bild?


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juli 2006)

Also es gibt auf jeden Fall 3 blau-weiße Switchs für besagte Präsenation. Aber ob die da auch Slayer bereitgestellt haben.....keine Ahung. Interessant wärs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Juli 2006)

Die Slayer auf der Marzocchi Präsentation waren die normalen blau/weißen Slayer 50 Rahmen. Aber halt mit den 2007er Gabeln und Dämpfer von Marzocchi.


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. Juli 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Slayer auf der Marzocchi Präsentation waren die normalen blau/weißen Slayer 50 Rahmen. Aber halt mit den 2007er Gabeln und Dämpfer von Marzocchi.



Danke schön! Weißt du ob sich für 2007 was am Slayer ändert? Die Reifenbreite soll angeblich nicht allzu groß ausfallen...
Mein Händler hat gemeint sie kommen 2007 ev. mit Marzocchi Dämpfer, der laut meinem Händler aber nicht so gut zum Fahrwerk passt wie der Fox.


----------



## Osti (14. Juli 2006)

Beim Rocky Testival im O'gau ware meines Wissens die neuen Roco Luftdämpfer von MZ in den Slayer und die 2007er 66 mit den Carbon Decals. 

Bin allerdings keins der Bikes probegefahren....


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. Juli 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Rocky Testival im O'gau ware meines Wissens die neuen Roco Luftdämpfer von MZ in den Slayer und die 2007er 66 mit den Carbon Decals.
> 
> Bin allerdings keins der Bikes probegefahren....




Sprich es wird wahrscheinlich keine Rahmenänderungen geben...


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Juli 2006)

Was mit dem Slayer passiert werdet ihr erst zur Eurobike erfahren. Aber viel wird sich beim aktuellen Slayer nicht tun.


----------



## Osti (16. Juli 2006)

war gerade das erste mal mit dem Slayer 2,5h auf den Trails .... kann mir mal jemand das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht meisseln?  

Das Ding stellt so ziemlich alles in den Schatten, was ich bisher unter dem Hintern hatte. 

Das Teil geht super bergauf, kein Wippen, kein Pedalrückschlag, Bremsstempeln habe ich auch nicht feststellen können....ich werde nie wieder über Eingelenker lästern. 

Ansonsten ist das Teil in 19" super agil, handlich und verspielt, perfekt für enge Trails. Beim Springen ist es recht neutral, wobei ich da zum alten Bike doch ne leichte Umgewöhnung habe. Man hat dieses typische Rocky-Gefühl im Rahmen zu sitzen. Anfangs hatte ich das Gefühl die Federung würde garnicht arbeiten, da das Bike so ruhig war, aber wenn man dann über Wurzeln fährt, werden die einfach aufgesaugt....recht erstaunlich. 

Bei aller Euphorie habe ich allerdings doch ein paar Kritikpunkte:
- die Zuganlenkung für den Umwerfer ist mal wieder Rocky-typisch sau dämlich gelöst... ich versteh es einfach nicht, warum die das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen....
- die Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau ist mal arg eng geraten.... habe derzeit nen 2,25"er Reifen auf ner 28mm Felge und da bleibt nicht mehr so viel Luft....
- das Tretlager ist ganz schön tief. Bin diverse mal mit den Pedalen hängen geblieben, an Stellen wo ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht hätte hängen bleiben zu können. Ist evt. nen Tribut an den tiefen Schwerpunkt des Rahmens....
- mit 15,5kg hat es doch etwas Hüftspeck, wobei ich ausser dem Diabolus-Vorbau, Steuersatz und Saint-SW keine schweren Parts verbaut habe....


----------



## TheOtherDude (17. Juli 2006)

Hi All,
bin den Slayer 50 am WE gefahren und war begeistert. Klar, bergauf isser ein bissel schwer aber man sollte halt wissen was man will.
Ich bin nun am ueberlegen welchen ich kaufen soll? 

Weiss jemand hier im thread die GESAMTGEWICHTE der Serie? 
Rahmengewicht und Gabel kriege ich aus dem Net. Aber das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes laesst sich nicht so einfach nur aus den Teilen errechnen.

Der Preisunterschied macht sich ja wohl auch sicher im gesamtgewicht und nicht nur in der Ausstattung bemerkbar.

Geeez


----------



## frei (18. Juli 2006)

yeah...


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2006)

Guude ihr Slayer-Bube,

habe mir dann auch mal eins zugelegt.Zur Abwechslung zu den vielen CANUCK´s (die alle wirklich superschön sind)mal ein CULT. Leider bin ich heute noch nicht weiter gekommen als erst mal mein geliebtes Switch zu schlachten.
Aber morgen abend wirds dann wohl fertig aufgebaut sein.


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2006)

..Sehr schön! beide Räder meine ich! Das Cult fahr ich auch. Ein geniales Bike!! Behälst du das Switch und baust es danach wieder auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2006)

Zwei wirklich schöne Bikes. Lass mal Bilder folgen, wenn sie wieder aufgebaut sind!

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2006)

!!! Na Logo,Bild vom CULT wird so schnell wie möglich geliefert!!! 

Ich habe letzte Nacht noch ein bissl mit dem Aufbau begonnen(bis ca.2.30 ) und aller Voraussicht nach wirds auch heute abend noch fertig werden.Wenn´s nur schon 17.00 wäre und ich heim könnte... 

@TurboLenzen,
den Switch SL Rahmen werde ich wohl nicht mehr aufbauen,es sei denn der Slayer würde sich im Vergleich zum Switch grottenschlecht fahren (was ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann).Somit wird der Switch Rahmen dann wohl bei Gelegenheit verkauft,zwar schweren Herzens da er noch wie neu ist,aber im Keller wird´s verdammt eng.

Bis heute abend,servus


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Juli 2006)

@Soulrother: Welche Größe hat das Switch?! Kannst mir ja mal per PM mitteilen wieviel Du für den Rahmen haben willst


----------



## Bikeaddict (20. Juli 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> @Soulrother: Welche Größe hat das Switch?! Kannst mir ja mal per PM mitteilen wieviel Du für den Rahmen haben willst



Schau mal im bikemarkt nach, das steht eh drin VHB ist glaub ich 1450,-!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2006)

So,endlich fertig!

Sorry,habe die Pics nur auf die Schnelle gemacht,werde morgen nochmal bessere nachreichen.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2006)

Sehr geiles Slayer! Welche Z1 ist denn das?

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2006)

Hi Flo,

besten Dank!

Die Gabel ist die ´05er All Mountain SL


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2006)

Also doch keine Z1 - aber auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bike - Glückwunsch!!!

FLO


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2006)

hi folks also ich habe hier in whistler das neue slayer gesehen viel aendert sich nicht aber es gibt nur noch eine senkrechte verstebung zwischen der der daempfer sitzt also keine mehr zum unterrohr dafur etwas massiver... meiner meinung  nach muesste da jetzt auch ein daempfer mit ausgleichbehaelter reinpassen !  bilder folgen bei gelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (28. Juli 2006)

> bilder folgen bei gelegenheit


Ja bist du verrückt? Ich will Bilder!!


----------



## numinisflo (28. Juli 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe hier in whistler...




Du machst mich fertig, Neikless! 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

so, hier mal nen Foto vom aufgebautem Bike





geändert werden noch der goldene Syntace Lenker und die Pedalen, die passen farblich nicht so wirklich. 

Gabeltechnisch kommt evt. noch ne Z1 Light eta. Die Pike hat doch ne sehr geringe Einbauhöhre für den Rahmen. 

Osti


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Wenn du tatsächlich noch die Pedale und den Lenker wechselst, passt es rein farblich betrachtet um ein vielfaches besser! Zu der Z1 kann ich dir rein optisch auf jeden Fall raten, habe am Freitag ein Slayer Canuck gesehen und kurz gefahren welches ebenfalls die Z1 verbaut hat. Optisch der absolute Traum und funktional sicher null Komma nichts schlechter als die Pike 
Ansonsten würde ich nur auf den Diabolus Vorbau verzichten, den finde ich am Slayer einfach zu fett.

Ich sehe schon, das wird ein perfektes Bike werden - sehr geil und Glückwunsch von mir!

FLO


----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

yoah, die Pedale sind eh um, da sie reichlich Spiel haben. Der Diabolus Vorbau ist in der Tat "too much" aber sooo schön... 

aber im Rahmen des Lenkertausches werde ich mal schauen, was es da noch so schönes/leichtes gibt.... 

die Pike ist ansich funktional top, würde eigentlich keine andere Gabel wollen, allerdings ist die Einbauhöhe der Pike recht gering, so dass das eh schon recht tiefe Tretlager noch  tiefer kommt. Ich denke da ist ne Z1 besser aufgehoben, zumal das Slayer ja auch häufiger mit ner 66 gefahren wird....  

Rein funktinional ist auf jeden Fall alles tauglich, wobei die neue Gabel erst mal Vorrang vor den rein "kosmetischen" Korrekturen hat.


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Der Vorbau ist an sich einfach schön, das steht außer Frage - und die Funktionalität geht bei einigen Parts schon über deren Aussehen, aber mit der Z1 wirst du keine Einbuße dahingehend haben.

Beim Lenker ist der Deus sicher leicht und schön, oder was schwebt dir vor?

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Lenker ist der Deus sicher leicht und schön, oder was schwebt dir vor?
> 
> FLO



da bin ich mir noch überhaupt nicht im klaren. Der Deus ist mir mit 635mm zu schmal. Der jetzige Syntace ist 680mm breit und die sollte es mindestens haben. Ggf. würde ich dazu tendieren mir den Vector DH erneut in schwarz zu holen. Der passt, ist recht leicht und hält. Ansonsten hatte ich noch den Answer Pro Taper im Auge. Vorbau weiss ich net so recht...sollte ebenfalls bei 70mm bleiben... da der Lenker aus optischen Gründen bei 25,4mm bleiben soll, ist die Auswahl der Vorbauten auch nicht einfacher. Der von mir favorisierte Thomson XC4 gibts wieder nur in 31,8...usw... 

Kinder, das Leben ist nicht so einfach


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Willst du dann echt nen 25,4 Lenker fahren? Finde das optisch keine Vergewaltigung einen 31,8er zu fahren! Da kannst du dann ja auch den Diabolus Lenker nehmen, den erstmal mit dem Diabolus Vorbau fahren und dann als Sahnehäubchen den Thomson Vorbau fahren.  Das wäre halt meine Variante, aber subjektiv sind die Eindrücke.... 
Was meinst du dazu?

FLO


----------



## Jendo (1. August 2006)

Hi Osti.
Finde dein Bike auch sehr schick nur musst du dringend was an dem Vorbau machen! Warum hast du ein Problem mit Oversize Lenkern?

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 4X von Thomson oder der Hope Vorbau:







Gruß Jendo


----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

hab mir das gerade mal im Keller angeschaut. Am DH-Bike habe ich den Diabolus in 31.8. Könnte optisch noch so gerade gehen am Slayer...  wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, welchen leichten und optisch ansprechenden Lenker es in 31.8 gibt. Den Diabolus finde ich fürs Slayer einfach zu schwer. Wiederum der Answer Pro Taper?

@Jendo: den Hope hatte ich auch schon mal im Auge, war halt oversized...naja, mal schauen, wenn ich nen leichten, hübschen Lenker finde, könnte ich mich da optisch evt. dran gewöhnen


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Ganz ernsthaft: Was machen 100g mehr oder weniger am Lenker wirklich und effektiv aus?


----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

die 100gr. am Lenker machen nicht so viel aus, aber in der Summe machen 100gr mehr hier und da dann doch was aus. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Gewichtsfetischist, aber so wies Rad derzeit da steht, wiegt es 15,5kg. Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu schwer aber schon etwas speckig um die Hüften, obwohl ich eigentlich viele leichte Teile verbaut habe. Gut, das Saint-SW inkl. der Achse wiegt einiges, aber das bleibt auch am Rad, da es wirklich stabil ist und hält. Wenn jetzt noch ne Z1 drankommt und ggf. nen schwererer Lenker, wird das ganze Rad noch mal etwas schwerer bzw. der Gewichtsvorteil eines leichten Vorbaus ala Thomson oder Hope wäre für die Katz.

von da her würde ich nen leichten Vorbau UND einen leichten Lenker bevorzugen.


----------



## Jendo (1. August 2006)

also ganz ehrlich hätte ich schiss einen leichten Lenker zu montieren!
Zum mal ich das neue Slayer immerhin als "Ersatz Modell" zum alten Switch ansehe!
Ich könnte mir daher nie Vorstellen das man mal richtung FR und Bikepark mit einem Deus Lenker fährt!

Vertrauen hätt ich wenn dann nur in einen Easton CNT Monkey DH Lenker,alles andere wäre mir zu leicht, man stelle sich nur vor was passiert wenn der Lenker bricht 

Als Vorbau könntest Du auch einen Easton Vice in 65mm normal oder OS anbauen...?


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> ....die 100gr. am Lenker machen nicht so viel aus....
> ....da es wirklich stabil ist und hält....




Du argumentierst eindeutig in Richtung eines Diabolus Lenkers...


FLO


----------



## Osti (1. August 2006)

ich sehe das nicht ganz so dramatisch. Zum einen fahre ich mit dem Rad eher nicht in den Bikepark oder droppe große Sachen, dafür hab ich das Proceed. Das Slayer ist eher fürs Trail-Raiding, wo man es auch mal krachen lassen kann und auch den einen oder anderen Sprung mitnimmt, aber dennoch kein Vergleich zu DH....wo ich ja nen Diabolus dran habe  

Außerdem kennen ich niemandem, dem schon mal der Lenker einfach abgebrochen ist, nicht mal bei nem Sturz, die waren höchstens verbogen und gehören dann eh getauscht. ich halte es daher für übertrieben mir nen unnötig schweren Lenker dran zu bauen. Der Syntace Vektor ist z.B. bei seinem Gewicht einer der haltbarsten Lenker, leider gibts den nicht in 31,8. Da hätte ich eher Angst um die Felgen oder die Gabel. Die Pike ist auch keine Freeride-Gabel, auch wenn viele sie dazu verwenden.

ich denke Answer Pro Taper und Thomson XC4 wäre ne nette Kombination....beides leicht und haltbar

@numinis: jaja, ich weiss... das Saint ist nen Relikt vom Intense. Da ich in den letzten zwei Jahren leider zu viele Schaltaugen und Schaltwerke zerstört habe, war das Saint leider der einzige Ausweg, seit dem habe ich Ruhe.... aber das heisst ja nicht, dass ich das ganze Rad bombproof ausstatten muss


----------



## soederbohm (6. August 2006)

Moin Mädels,

hier mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Slayer. Der Rest der Teile wird wohl im Laufe des Monats eintrudeln. Dann werd ich halt nach meinem Alpencross weiterbauen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (6. August 2006)

ist das ne 66 oder ne z1 light eta?


----------



## soederbohm (6. August 2006)

Ist ne Z1 light ETA, die 66 war mit für ein tourenfähiges Bike doch zu viel.


----------



## Osti (6. August 2006)

Merci, für die schnelle Antwort. War am WE mit dem neuen Slayer in Bozen/Meran zum Trails fahren. Ich brauche unbedingt was mit mehr Einbauhöhe. Das Tretlager ist sautief und der Lenkwinkel arg steil mit der Pike, da muss was mit mehr Einbauhöhe her. Eigentlich wollte ich auch ne Z1 Light Eta, bin mir aber nicht soo sicher ob die ausreicht von der Bauhöhe.

Könntest Du mal die Einbauhöhe der Z1 von Mitte Steckachse bis zum Sitz der unteren Lagerschale messen? 

Danke,

Osti


----------



## soederbohm (6. August 2006)

Bin erst wieder am Mittwoch bei meinem Händler, mach iich dann aber mal.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bikeaddict (7. August 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Merci, für die schnelle Antwort. War am WE mit dem neuen Slayer in Bozen/Meran zum Trails fahren. Ich brauche unbedingt was mit mehr Einbauhöhe. Das Tretlager ist sautief und der Lenkwinkel arg steil mit der Pike, da muss was mit mehr Einbauhöhe her. Eigentlich wollte ich auch ne Z1 Light Eta, bin mir aber nicht soo sicher ob die ausreicht von der Bauhöhe.
> 
> Könntest Du mal die Einbauhöhe der Z1 von Mitte Steckachse bis zum Sitz der unteren Lagerschale messen?
> 
> ...



Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich auf die lyrik von rockshox warten soll. ich hab auch die pike und mMn ist die performance dieser gabel kaum zu übertreffen, einzig die Einbauhöhe ist für dieses Radl zu gering.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. August 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Merci, für die schnelle Antwort. War am WE mit dem neuen Slayer in Bozen/Meran zum Trails fahren. Ich brauche unbedingt was mit mehr Einbauhöhe. Das Tretlager ist sautief und der Lenkwinkel arg steil mit der Pike, da muss was mit mehr Einbauhöhe her. Eigentlich wollte ich auch ne Z1 Light Eta, bin mir aber nicht soo sicher ob die ausreicht von der Bauhöhe.
> 
> Könntest Du mal die Einbauhöhe der Z1 von Mitte Steckachse bis zum Sitz der unteren Lagerschale messen?
> 
> ...




Moin Moin

Die Frage war zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber schau doch mal unter folgendem Link nach:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listSPAForkStatistics.asp?IDFolder=229&LN=UK&Sito=mtb

MfG


----------



## Osti (7. August 2006)

ja, die Pike ist von der Funktion und dem Gewicht echt gut. Allerdings passt sie wirklich nicht ins Slayer. Auf normalen leichten Wald-Trails ist es noch erträglich, aber in steilen und verblockten Trails passt die Gabel mM nach überhaupt nicht. M an setzt andauernd mit den Pedalen und Kettenblatt/Rockring auf und durch den steilen Lenkwinkel hat die Gabel recht wenig Vorlauf, so dass man sie deutlich aggressiver über Hindernisse drücken muss, bzw. anders gesagt man bleibt häufiger mal mit der Gabel "hängen" weil sie nicht leicht über ein Hinderniss drüber rollt.

Da muss was mit deutlich mehr Einbauhöhe her. Die Lyrik wär evt. interessant, allerdings braucht die wohl noch einige Wochen, bis sie am Markt ist... Und die Z1 Light Eta würde farblich so schön passen


----------



## soederbohm (7. August 2006)

Ich hatte zuerst auch eine Pike und dann eine All Mountain 1 im Sinn. Aber Funktion und Design haben mich dann doch zu Z1 wechslen lassen. Habs bisher (zumindest vom Aussehen her) noch nicht bereut.

Wenn Du noch mehr Einbauhöhe haben willst könnte ja auch eine 66RC2X interessant sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. August 2006)

Servus,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Mit wieviel Nm muss man eigentlich die Schrauben für die Hintere Dämpfung anziehen. Speziell meine ich die Schrauben an den Lagern (Schraube hinter der Kurbel, usw). Momentan ziehe ich Sie nur nach Gefühl an und fühle mich bei der Sache nicht ganz wohl. Wenn mir jemand die Anzugsmomente verraten kann wäre dies super.

Bei Bike Action habe ich nur diesen Link 

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2003_T-SUP11.pdf

gefunden. 

Gelten hier die Angaben auch für das New-Slayer?!

Wenn ja welches ist welcher Kipphebel?!

Schon mal vielen Dank an euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (8. August 2006)

Hi 
Baue mir gerade mein neues Slayer auf . Weiß jemand, wie das mit der nominellen Kettenlinie aussieht? 48, 49 oder 50mm?
Habe die RaceFace Deus XC Xtype und kann die Kettenlinie mit Spacern einstellen.


----------



## soederbohm (8. August 2006)

Also ich habs bei mir auf 49mm eingestellt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2006)

Hi,

mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: interessiere mich auch für das neue Slayer, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den 3Modellen, Slayer, Canuck und Cult.....?

thx

Grüße


----------



## bestmove (10. August 2006)

Hi Schoschi,
also es geht wohl nur um ein Modell, nämlich das Slayer!  Dieses gibt es in verschiedenen Farbvarianten, Canuck (rot,weiß mit Ahorn Design), Cult (schwarz) und die Slayer 30, 50, 70 ,90. Am besten guchst du hier www.bikes.com


----------



## s.d (10. August 2006)

Ich glaube er meint was der Unterschied zwischen Cult, Canuck und 50 70 90 ist oder? also der Einzige Unterschied ist die Lackierung so weit ich weiß sind die Rahmen sonst alle gleich.


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2006)

Jo danke,

das 30, 50, 70 und 90 ist die Ausstattungsvariante....nehm ich mal stark an....

wusste aber nicht genau ob mit cult und canuck nur die Farbauswahl gemeint ist, vorallem weil die Rahmen ja preislich variieren...........

Den normalen Slayer Rahmen hab ich für knapp 1800 Euro, das Canuck für 2070 Euro und das Cult für 2000 Euronen im selben Shop gesehen.........

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. August 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo danke,
> 
> das 30, 50, 70 und 90 ist die Ausstattungsvariante....nehm ich mal stark an....


 Ja genau und die unterschiedlichen Preise sind wegen der Lackierung so


----------



## Type53 (12. August 2006)

Hallo an Alle, bin neu hier!

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Slayer und bin nun am überlegen ob ich den 16,5 oder 18zoll Rahmen nehmen soll. (Körpergr.176,Schrittl.84cm).
Leider habe ich keinen Händler zu Probefahren in meiner Nähe!

...was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTsports (12. August 2006)

Hallo ,

bin auch 176 und fahre ein 18Zoll Slayer !

Wenn Du möchtest habe ich Dir auch noch einen 16,5" & 18" Slayer Canuck Rahmen .

Kannst Dich ja dann mal mit mir in Verbindung setzen .

Gruß Markus






			
				Type53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle, bin neu hier!
> 
> Ich interessiere mich auch für das Slayer und bin nun am überlegen ob ich den 16,5 oder 18zoll Rahmen nehmen soll. (Körpergr.176,Schrittl.84cm).
> Leider habe ich keinen Händler zu Probefahren in meiner Nähe!
> ...


----------



## Morti (18. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Slayer Cult, heute erst fertig geworden 







Verbaut wurden folgende Teile:

Rahmen	             Slayer Cult
Gabel	             FOX 36 Talas R
Steuersatz	Race Face Deus
Vorbau	             Race Face Deus
Lenker	             Race Face Deus XC Low Riser
Griffe Race Face Lock On
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 v./h.185/185
Schalthebel	SRAM 9.0 Triggers
Schaltwerk	SRAM 9.0
Umwerfer	             Shimano XT
Kurbel	             Race Face Deus XC
Innenlager	Race Face X-Type
Pedale	             Crank Brothers Candy SL
Kassette	             SRAM PG-970
Kette	             SRAM PC-971
Reifen	             Nobby Nic 2,4
Sattelstütze	Race Face Deus XC
Sattel 	             SLR T1
Laufräder 	Fusion Wheels Stealth Disc


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2006)

Geil. Besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Morti (18. August 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Geil. Besser geht's nicht.



Danke 

aber eins ginge noch besser: fox in schwarz, das braun passt irgendwie nicht richtig


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2006)

Morti schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> aber eins ginge noch besser: fox in schwarz, das braun passt irgendwie nicht richtig



Da hilft nur ne Spraydose

Da passt das TALAS RLC-grau bei meinem alten schwarzen Slayer noch etwas besser.


----------



## Type53 (18. August 2006)

Hi Morti,

was fähst du für ne Rahmengrösse (bzw. Körpergrösse)?


----------



## Morti (19. August 2006)

Type53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Morti,
> 
> was fähst du für ne Rahmengrösse (bzw. Körpergrösse)?



bin 172cm groß und hab den Rahmen in 18" genommen. Passt wunderbar.


----------



## Osti (19. August 2006)

Gewicht wäre auch mal interessant...

wunderschönes Rad....nur die braune Gabel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB81 (19. August 2006)

Moin !
Super Aufbau. Ach, ich find das braun gar nicht so übel, die Gabel ist einfach nur genial...

Will noch abwarten was die 2007'er Modelle so bringen, ansonsten wirds wahrscheinlich ein Slayer 70 2006 ! Bin auch so 172, find da 16,5 aber irgendwie besser... !?


----------



## Osti (22. August 2006)

hier noch mal nen Update mit neuer Gabel. Sorry für die miese Qualität, die Kamera hatte wohl Probleme mit den kargen Lichtverhältnissen.





das Innenlager ist nun über einen cm höher und der Lenkwinkel ist nun auch um einiges angenehmer als mit der Pike. Fahrverhalten war auf der kleinen Testrunde deutlich ausgewogener. 

Schwarze Wellgo Mag Pedale sind auch schon unterwegs. Wegen Lenker und Vorbau hadere ich immer noch - kann mich net entscheiden.


----------



## Morti (25. August 2006)

schaut klasse aus. 
wenn du die kurbel und den vorbau noch in schwarz hättest, wärs perfect


----------



## Osti (25. August 2006)

merci  

folgende Änderungen werden in den nächsten Wochen noch folgen.

- Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
- Lenker: Syntace Vector Dh in schwarz oder Easton EA70, wobei ich den Syntace bevorzuge
- Pedale: Wellgo Magnesium in schwarz

die Pedale sind schon unterwegs und für den Rest muss die Kriegkasse erst wieder gefüllt werden 

@Morti: wie ist das Gewicht von Deinem Cult?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. August 2006)




----------



## Jendo (26. August 2006)

Einfach nur schön!!!


----------



## Morti (26. August 2006)

sehr geil.....wie kommt man an so eine lackierung? 

@osti: hab momentan keine möglichkeit mein rad zu wiegen. ich werds nächste woche beim tierbedarf-shop auf diese große waage stellen^^


----------



## frei (26. August 2006)

Voila:


----------



## frei (26. August 2006)

und weiter gehts:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=221288


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Type53 (26. August 2006)

frei schrieb:
			
		

> und weiter gehts:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=221288



...ist das schon fix?

hatte mit einem slayer 70 mit rp23 und 36er talas gerechnet!


----------



## Jendo (30. August 2006)

WOW!
Haben dann die Slayer SXC hinten eine Steckachse? Sieht fast so aus. Ansonsten schÃ¶ne Ãnderungen an der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme, sodas man nun auch mit PiggyBag fahren kann.
Ich freu mich auf die ersten Bilder der â¬Bike
GRuÃ 
Robert


----------



## Verticaldriver (30. August 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> WOW!
> Haben dann die Slayer SXC hinten eine Steckachse?



Na wenn man genau schaut sieht man das Kapperl vom Schnellspanner...
aber das neue Slayer is echt TOP schaut wirklich fein aus, was mich nicht so gfallt sind die carbon streben hinten die hättens irgendwie schöner machen können also den übergang...

ansonsten die lackierung und austattung


----------



## Osti (30. August 2006)

die Carbon-Sitzstreben gefallen mir optisch rein garnicht. die Gewichtsersparnis halte ich dabei für recht gering. 

die asymmetrischen Kettenstreben machen Sinn

durch das arg verkürzte Sitzrohr lässt sich der Sattel mal wieder kaum versenken, altes Rocky-Leiden.... damit wäre der Rahmen für mich uninteressant, da es in erster Linie nen Trail- / Enduro-Bike ist, wo die ausreichende Versenkbarkeit doch wichtig ist. Den Ausgleichsbehälter des Dämpfers hätte man evt. auch anders unterbringen können.

Farben finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

die reale Gewichtsersparnis von dem ganzen Schnickschnack wärer auch mal interessant. 

insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass die 2007er Slayer Modelle und vor allem das SXC mich nicht so wirklich ansprechen..... 

Osti


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. September 2006)

Der ganze Schnickschnack ist ganze 400 Gramm leichter!!


----------



## Osti (4. September 2006)

mit oder ohne DHX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbiker (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

verfolge den Thread schon länger und möchte, nachdem mein Bike fertig geworden ist, auch mal was dazu beitragen. Ist ein New Slayer Canuck geworden.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. September 2006)

sweet !


----------



## bestmove (14. September 2006)

Sehr nice! ... und schon die 2007er Fox dran?! Wie macht sich die Gabel?


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2006)

muss leider sein, aber mein schöner Slayer Cult Rahmen steht zum verkauf. Wer interesse hat bitte pm an mich. Details gibts dann..





Viel Spaß noch, 
Mario


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Schade Mario ,aber sicherlich wird dem ja etwas standesgemäßes folgen?! 
Ich tippe da mal auf ein neues..... Switch,oder vielleicht sogar RMX stealth...hmm?


Alsooo,...bei meinem CULT gab es jetzt auch schon erste kleine Veränderungen:


ein neues x.o Black Box Schaltwerk anstelle des bisherigen x.o







und die gute alte (von mir heißgeliebte ) XT 4-Kolben Disc mit Sahlflexleitungen anstelle der XT 2-Kolben mit Kunststoffleitungen.
Ich finde die Leitungen harmonieren optisch perfekt mit den Nokons
und geben dem Ganzen eine sehr technische Optik.







Desweiteren folgen noch:

Marzocchi All Mountain SL 1








und Crossmax SX







Gabel und LRS sind bereits bestellt und kommen hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## switchNB (22. September 2006)

Hey Soulbrother!

Die Crossmax SX sehen sehr schön dezent aus, sind die stabiler als die Crossmax XL ? Ist die Felge von der Breite her vergleichbar mit einer Sun Single Track? Wenn ja dann würden wohl auch Reifen bis 2.5 draufpassen. und wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Preis aus?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Hi ho,

alles was ich dir dazu sagen kann ist,daß die Teile stabiler sein sollen als die Crossmax XL und leichter als die Deemax,wenn ich mich recht erinnere liegt das Gewicht für den Satz bei  ca. 1900gr..Bei Mavic sind sie angesiedelt in der Abteilung All Mountain!Die Felgenbreite beträgt 28mm-also sollten 2,5er gut passen!

Ach so,der Preis beträgt VK 675,00


----------



## soederbohm (1. Oktober 2006)

Servus Rocky-Gemeinde,

endlich, ENDLICH bin ich auch mit meinem Slayer Canuck fertig geworden!!! Fährt sich 1a, auch wenn Gabel und Bremsen noch ein paar km brauchen werden, bis sie optimal funktionieren.

Bilder folgen spät. morgen Vormittag.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## soederbohm (2. Oktober 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich Bilder meines neuen Lieblings:


----------



## switchNB (2. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Bike!  

Ist das 2006er New Slayer im Canuck-Design eigentlich limitiert? 
Davon gibts ja hier im Forum schon ne ganze Menge - aber alle sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (2. Oktober 2006)

Soweit ich weiß 80 Stück weltweit und davon 25 in Deutschland. Da kann man mal sehen, wieviele Rocky-Fahrer sich hier rumtreiben  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bikulus (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo M.
gratuliere zum tollen bike, sieht super aus. Viel Spaß damit! Vielleicht klappt ja mal ne Tour zusammen in den Aschauer Bergen.
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## nuts (3. Oktober 2006)

super schöne bikes hier!
eine Frage an die new slayer rider: was hat'n das slayer für'n Sattelstützen / Sattelklemmen Durchmesser?
Bau grad eins auf...  
merci schonmal


----------



## De Frog (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
 bin neu hier..

Habe da mal eine Frage zu dem neuen Slayer.
Will mir auch so ein bike zulegen und habe auch schon einige angebote.
Nur bin Ich mir mit der Rahmengröße nicht sicher, 
Bin 187cm groß mit einer schrittlänge von 91cm. vielleicht ist wer hier in etwa so groß und kann mir nen tip geben. 

Dank im voraus...


----------



## Fun Rider CH (4. Oktober 2006)

hi dudes

das slayer sxc hat es mir so richtig angetan und dürfte meinem geschmack bezüglich leichtem enduro ziemlich entsprechen. 

nun meine frage an die slayer-gemeinde: bin 180cm und möchte dieses radl für FR-touren und trailriding, damit also durchaus auch höhenmeter gegen oben überwinden. generell bin ich eher der "M"-fahrer, fahre mein enduro zur zeit aber in "L". wie sieht's beim slayer aus? eher "M" oder "L" für diesen Einsatzbereich?

thx


----------



## soederbohm (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr mit 180 mein Slayer in 18''. Passt optimal.


----------



## Der Toni (4. Oktober 2006)

178cm - 18"


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Oktober 2006)

nuts schrieb:


> super schöne bikes hier!
> eine Frage an die new slayer rider: was hat'n das slayer für'n Sattelstützen / Sattelklemmen Durchmesser?
> Bau grad eins auf...
> merci schonmal



Hi Nuts, 

das Sattelstützenmaß beim neuen Slayer (2006, 2007) beträgt 30,9mm..

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!!

Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Oktober 2006)

@Fun Rider CH:    ..18"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (5. Oktober 2006)

vielen Dank, bin schon fleißig am bestellen! Bilder gibts dann natürlich hier, wird ein rot-silbernes, weil ihr ja schon alle die rotweißen SE-Versionen aufgekauft habt  

dann gibts auch ne Teileliste!


----------



## hotspice (5. Oktober 2006)

hi mal an alle 2006er new slayer maple leaf, angeblich gibt es doch nur 25 stück von unsern schmuckstückchen, schickt mir mal ne PN dann können wir mal zählen wieviele es hier alleine gibt. gruß tobias


----------



## frei (5. Oktober 2006)

mal die:
- frei
- StealthRider
- soederbohm
- cmjahn
- Reaper84
- hotspice
- cabriochris


----------



## soederbohm (5. Oktober 2006)

Das geht ja noch, sind ja bloß 7 von 25


----------



## numinisflo (5. Oktober 2006)

Der Frank Kimmerle hat selbst auch eines und meines Wissens auch schon ein paar verkauft. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als würden diese Zahlen nicht wirklich immer stimmen.
Markus von MT-Sports hat auch eines.


----------



## switchNB (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub schon das es so in etwa stimmt mit den Special Editions, aber die anderen Ausführungen gibt es wahrscheinlich in Deutschland auch nicht viel öfter als 25 mal, das liegt einfach daran, dass Rocky's schon an sich sehr exklusive Bikes sind, die schon aufgrund des Preises die Anzahl der verkauften Bikesgering halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (5. Oktober 2006)

Dann wären das:

- frei
- StealthRider
- soederbohm
- cmjahn
- Reaper84
- hotspice
- cabriochris
- mtsports
- frankki

Sind schon 9 von 25.


----------



## Osti (5. Oktober 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Dann wären das:
> 
> - frei
> - StealthRider
> ...


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2006)

Mein Kumpel FLOWBIKER fehlt  euch auch noch


----------



## soederbohm (5. Oktober 2006)

Also:

- frei
- StealthRider
- soederbohm
- cmjahn
- Reaper84
- hotspice
- cabriochris
- mtsports
- frankki
- Osti
- Flowbiker

11 von 25.


----------



## cabriochris (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich habe vor, mein   "altes" New Slayer Canuck zu verkaufen. Hat evtl. jemand Interesse? Wenn nicht, was denkt Ihr, was ein realistischer Preis für das Bike wäre?

Habe es jetzt evtl. 400 km gefahren und gekauft würde es, ich glaub es war mai/juni 2006.

Ist Größe 18" und hat folgende Ausstattung:

Dämpfer Fox Float RP3
Schaltung: komplett Shimano XT
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Light
Laufräder: Sun Single Track mit 2.35 Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Vorbau und Sattelstütze: Raceface Evolve XC
Lenker: Raceface Evolve DH
Sattel: Specialized
Pedale: Shimano

bin dankbar für ernstgemeinte Angebote oder Preiseinschätzungen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## nuts (7. Oktober 2006)

--> du hast Post


----------



## Sawa (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

dann hätte ich auch mal eine Frage an die 2006er Slayers, was darf den ein Slayer Maple Leaf Rahmen (19 Zoll) kosten, bzw. was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben??
Habe da noch einen Ebay Kontakt,wo ein neuer noch nicht aufgebauter Rahmen angeboten wurde.
Der Verkäufer möchte noch 1900,00Euro


----------



## bestmove (7. Oktober 2006)

Muah, 1.900,-EUR ist ein Traumpreis  also neu mit Rechnung hatte ich schon ein Angebot für 1.800,-Euro. Bei ebay hatte ich einen für 1.700,-EUR gesehen und wenn der Mensch dir keine Rechnung auf deinen Namen ausstellen kann, würde ich nicht mehr wie 1.500,-EUR bezahlen.


----------



## De Frog (7. Oktober 2006)

Schaut mal hier vielleicht ist da ja noch was bei..

www.bikediscount.com


----------



## Sawa (8. Oktober 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Muah, 1.900,-EUR ist ein Traumpreis  also neu mit Rechnung hatte ich schon ein Angebot für 1.800,-Euro. Bei ebay hatte ich einen für 1.700,-EUR gesehen und wenn der Mensch dir keine Rechnung auf deinen Namen ausstellen kann, würde ich nicht mehr wie 1.500,-EUR bezahlen.





Hallo,

habe mich bei diversen Internet-Händlern durchgeklickt, aber nix in 19 Zoll 

Bei welchem haste den einen für 1800,00Euro gesehen??

Das mit der Rechnung stimmt bedingt. D.H. laut Verkäufer ist die Originalrechnung da und der Rahmen wohl noch nicht bei RM auf ihn registriert, so dass es eigentlich keine Probs geben dürfte.
Oder gibts da gegenteilige Erlebnisse??

Danke für weitere Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (8. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir ging es um 18 Zoll, ich glaube 19 Zöller gibs weniger?! Ich bin generell davon ausgegangen wie der derzeitige Preis am Markt ist und da erscheint mir 1.900 Euro schon recht hoch. Zumal jetzt alle versuchen die "alten" New Slayer schnell noch raus zuhauen. 
Aber du hast Recht, wenn es dein Traumrahmen ist und man den in 19 Zoll schwer bis gar nicht mehr bekommt, sind 1.900,-EUR wieder interessant.

Ich weiß bei Cannondale, wenn nicht dein Name auf der Original Rechnung steht kann es Probleme geben. Wie ist das bei Rocky?


----------



## nuts (11. Oktober 2006)

hab nochmal ne frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße beim 06er slayer...
bin 175cm, möchte damit vor allem touren (singletrail) fahren, aber vllt. auch mal in den bikepark...
bin am schwanken zwischen 18" und 16,5", weil mir ein 59er oberrohr evtl. zu lang ist? 
In wie weit kann ich das durch den Vorbau beeinflussen?


----------



## andreas merlin (11. Oktober 2006)

Denkt Ihr das SXC wird annähernd so gut klettern wie ein 2005er Slayer oder nur ein bisschen besser als das 2006er Slayer?

AM


----------



## Morti (12. Oktober 2006)

nuts schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße beim 06er slayer...
> bin 175cm, möchte damit vor allem touren (singletrail) fahren, aber vllt. auch mal in den bikepark...
> bin am schwanken zwischen 18" und 16,5", weil mir ein 59er oberrohr evtl. zu lang ist?
> In wie weit kann ich das durch den Vorbau beeinflussen?



Ich bin 172cm und hab das 18" genommen. bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Hedonist (14. Oktober 2006)

hat jemand evtl. nen bild von einem slayer `06 in 16.5"..schön von der seite am besten. danke!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. Oktober 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr das SXC wird annähernd so gut klettern wie ein 2005er Slayer oder nur ein bisschen besser als das 2006er Slayer?
> 
> 2006 new slayer  klettert doch wie eine gams
> bin das 2005 nie selbst gefahren habe ähnliches aber auch von old slayer
> ...


----------



## phauser (18. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen

ich hab voll die krise...   ich bekomme in den nächsten tagen meinen neuen slayer...  

nur, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, zwischen sram-x-9 oder sram-x-0...   was soll ich nehmen... der preisunterschied ist ein hauptgrund und sicher auch das gewicht...

was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht und was würdet ihr nehmen?



phauser


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Oktober 2006)

ich habe mich für xo entschieden ob das objektiv die bessere wahl ist ?
die xo funzt prächtig aber die x9 würde sicher auch bestens ausreichen
ist eben eine bauch und geld frage ...


----------



## soederbohm (18. Oktober 2006)

Fahre derzeit noch X.9 Trigger und X.0 Schaltwerk, werde aber wohl bald auf komplett X.0 umsteigen. 
Ist eigentlich das Gefühl, wenn ich rechts auf ein größeres Ritzel schalte (also vorderer Hebel) beim X.0 auch so schwammig. Kommt mir so vor, als gäbe es da keine Rasterung drin.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. Oktober 2006)

Nimm doch die 2007er X9! Die soll doch technisch viel näher an das XO rücken.
Hier bekommst du schon die Trigger klick mich!






Du könntest diese jetzt mit einem "alten" XO kombinieren oder warten bis auch das X9 erhältlich ist...obwohl das X9 da deutlich schöner ist 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Oktober 2006)

ach ja hab noch nen linken also 3 fach trigger XO nagelneu da ich nur ein KB fahre abzugeben wenn interesse PN


----------



## phauser (18. Oktober 2006)

hey besten dank für eure infos.
muss es mir wohl noch überlegen, aber ich denke, prinzipiell fahre ich mit beidem nicht schlecht. 

wobei mein kumpel schwört noch immer auf x-tr, aber ich will keine shimano parts. was habt ihr für einen umwerfer?


----------



## Jendo (18. Oktober 2006)

Keinen


----------



## soederbohm (18. Oktober 2006)

Hone-Umwerfer


----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2006)

umwerfer xt, sonst aber sram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (19. Oktober 2006)

Fahre XT-Umwerfer und XO Shortys mit X9 Schaltwerk, ich persönlich finde die Preisdifferenz zwischen dem X9 und dem X0-Schaltwerk geradezu unverschämt, das ist meiner Meinung nach eine rein politische Preisgestaltung, um zu testen, wieviel der Markt (also wir) bereit sind, für ein Schaltwerk auszugeben. Mit der Funtion meines X9 bin ich auf jeden Fall absolut zufrieden!!
Nach einer ausgiebigen 45km-Runde mit einem XO-bestückten Fully war mein erster Gedanke:-und dafür soviel mehr Geld??

open trails!!


----------



## liftboy (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ich hatte das Vergnügen das Neue NEW Slayer SXC 90 bei traumhaftem Wetter zur Stutzalpe hoch und vor allem wieder runter scheuchen zu dürfen. ))









@Andreas Merlin Mein 2005er klettert rein subjektiv besser als das SXC aber dafür geht das sxc bergab um Welten besser und klettert wirklich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## bestmove (21. Oktober 2006)

Heiliger Vater  warum meinst du mit dem 2005er besser klettern zu können? Liegts eher am Gewicht oder an der Geo? Würdest du mit dem SXC nen Alpencross fahren? Danke schon mal ...


----------



## liftboy (21. Oktober 2006)

Das 2005er klettert in meinen Augen einfach wegen des geringeren Ferderwegs und der eher cc-lastigen Geometrie (ist je eigentlich ein langbeiniges Element)besser. Das Slayer ist mit 160mm, DHX Dämpfer und freeride mässigerer Geometrie sicherlich mehr in die Richtung des Switch gerückt. Gewichtsmässig ist der Unterschied rein subjektiv glaub ich nicht mehr so groß. Alpencross geht sicherlich, wie gesagt es fährt sich bergauf meiner Meinung nach sehr gut...


----------



## andreas merlin (21. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Info.

Bin heute im Laden mal auf einem SXC 50 rumgehüpft.

Der Fox Float RP23 gefällt mir gut. Hebel umgelegt und das Heck fühlt sich super straff an. Man meint fast der Federweg wäre reduziert!? Superpraktisch und man kommt super hin. Aber die Farbe vom Rahmen: Kotz.

Was haben die DHX Air 4.0 und 5.0 in dieser Hinsicht zu bieten?

Noch eine Frage: Was ist der Unterschied Fox Talas II R und II RC2?

Danke

AM


----------



## Kairo (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es in Hamburg und Umgebung eigentlich noch ein paar New Slayer Fahrer? Und hätten diese evtl Bock morgen ab 11 ein bischen die HaBe zu rocken? Angesprochen sind natürlich auch alle anderen die Bock auf Gelände und möglichst viele Abfahrten haben! Dann tragt Euch doch bitte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3450
ein oder meldet Euch bei mir


----------



## soederbohm (21. Oktober 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Was ist der Unterschied Fox Talas II R und II RC2?



R: Rebound, also Zugstufeneinstellung
C2: 2x Compression, also High- und Low-Speed Druckstufe

Gru
Martin


----------



## andreas merlin (21. Oktober 2006)

Liftboy,

die entscheidende Frage ist, ob dein Old-Slayer weichen muss?

Hab eine etwas andere Situation: Habe mir gerade einen 2005er Old Slayer Rahmen im ebay erteigert und bin am zweifeln, ob ich mir nicht doch ein SXC rauslassen sollte. Andererseits ist es natürlich ziemlich uncool, wenn sich die Bikespezis schon das erste Weißbier auf der Alm eingebaut haben wenn man mit dem Downiller oben ankommt.

Schwierig!

AM


----------



## Hedonist (21. Oktober 2006)

bin so frei und geselle mich einfach mal zu euch ;]..





noch nicht ganz fertig gestellt, aber fahrbar.


----------



## Osti (21. Oktober 2006)

tres chic  

aber ich würde mir das mit der Pike noch mal überlegen.  Hatte die selber schon im Slayer und die Geometrie und Tretlagerhöhe war ziemlich bescheiden. Mit ner Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe wirste deutlich glücklicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. Oktober 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es natürlich ziemlich uncool, wenn sich die Bikespezis schon das erste Weißbier auf der Alm eingebaut haben wenn man mit dem Downiller oben ankommt.
> 
> Schwierig!
> 
> AM



Auf der anderen Seite hast du dann schon geduscht, während die Bikespezies
noch mitten in der Abfahrt sind.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Oktober 2006)

hier mal wieder was zum gugge einer der letzten herbst-rides bald liegt da wohl schnee auch schee (schön) ...


----------



## Superbutschi (22. Oktober 2006)

hi zusammen,

ich möchte 2007 auch ein slayer... einsatzbereich soll gardasee und ligurien 
sein..., welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei 1,83 Körpergröße empfehlen ?
ich will ein gutes mittelding, das runter gut geht, aber auch für berge wie
tremalzo, usw. hochfahren geeignet ist.


----------



## Osti (22. Oktober 2006)

ich habe es bei 183cm in 19" und 70mm Vorbau..... passt mir perfekt....sowohl bergauf als auch bergab


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2006)

Zur Veranschaulichung:

Der kleinere "Kräftige" auf dem schwarzen hat ein 18er bei 1,74m und ebenfalls einen 70er Vorbau.

Der größere "noch Kräftigere"   (Ralfi,du mögst mir die Titulierung verzeihen) auf dem weiß-roten hat ein  19er  bei ebenfalls 1,83m und ich meine auch einem 70er Vorbau.







Und der kleinere Kräftige hat nun endlich seine neuen 2007er Teile (Marzocchi All Mountain SL 1 und Mavic Crossmax SX)bekommen!


----------



## Superbutschi (22. Oktober 2006)

super, dankeschön für die info....., dann werde ich mich wohl 
mal um eine probefahrt mit einem 19er bemühen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. Oktober 2006)

<-- 1,79 meter hoch , slayer 18" + 70mm Vorbau = 1A bergauf, bergab sollte es nicht größer bzw länger sein passt so prima


----------



## Osti (3. November 2006)

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen bzgl. alternativer Dämpfer im New Slayer? Mir ist der RP3 leider eingegangen und das Einschicken wird wohl noch auf sich warten lassen, da der Händler noch weitere 14 Tage im Urlaub ist.... Da ich ja irgendwas ohne Ausgleichsbehälter benötige, dachte ich an:
- Vanilla R mit PPD
- Float RL
- Swinger 3way Air
- Radium RL 
- ???

da das ganze nur als Ersatz für die Übergangszeit ist, möchte ich natürlich nicht Unsumme für den Dämpfer ausgeben. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie sich nen anderer Dämpfer im Slayer verhält? 

Einbaulänge müsste 200mm sein, oder?  

danke,

Osti


----------



## frei (3. November 2006)

178cm gross und habe ein 18" passt PERFEKT sowohl bergauf wie bergrunter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (3. November 2006)

Einbaulänge ist 200mm!

Da es sich ja nur um einen Ersatz handelt würde ich wahrscheinlich auf einen Dämpfer mit Plattform verzichten und einen güstigen und soliden zB von Fox nehmen oder der DT225 soll auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2006)

Hi an alle Fahrer von Großen Rahmen -> große Fahrer -> mehr Gewicht!
Was für einen Druck fahrt ihr so im Dämpfer? Habe etwa 85-90kg.
Danke, Gruß, Felix


----------



## soederbohm (5. November 2006)

Hi Felix,

liege auch etwa in dem gewichtsbereich und fahre gut 18 Bar (max. vielleciht 18,5). Sind dann etwa 25-30% Sag.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ist Deins schon da?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hi an alle Fahrer von Großen Rahmen -> große Fahrer -> mehr Gewicht!
> Was für einen Druck fahrt ihr so im Dämpfer? Habe etwa 85-90kg.
> 
> Danke, Gruß, Felix



Guude Felix,

ich habe 95Kg --> 15bar




soederbohm schrieb:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> liege auch etwa in dem gewichtsbereich und fahre gut 18 Bar (max. vielleciht 18,5). Sind dann etwa 25-30% Sag.
> 
> ...



Martin waaaas,...18-18,5bar ?Das ist doch bockhart,zumal du auch noch leichter bist wie ich!
Oder benutzt du die Druckstufenverstellung vom RP3 nicht und fährst alles(also jeglichen Einsatzbereich) in offener Stellung?

Gruß,
Axel


----------



## Osti (5. November 2006)

also ich fahre bei ~80kg mit 185 PSI das sind dann ca. 12,9 bar.... das ergibt ca. 30% Sag und durchgeschlagen ist der Dämpfer noch nie.


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. November 2006)

Servus, 

ich fahre meinen RP3 mit ca. 19 Bar und wiege zur Zeit knappe 97 kg. Läuft alles super gut. 

Aber mal noch ne andere Frage. Meint Ihr ich kann in das 2006 Slayer eine Marzocchi 66 RC 2 x mit 170 mm einbauen ohne das ich mir die Geometrie versaue?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (5. November 2006)

Ich bins dieses Jahr auch mit 66 gefahren. Von der Geometrie Super! Aber zum klettern ist es halt dann nicht mehr so Top. Wobei mit der 66Light mit ETA gings sogar recht komfortabel!
Kann ich aber nur empfehlen die Kombi für jemanden der (mehr) mit dem Slayer machen möchte..

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. November 2006)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Bin gerade schon etwas am Suchen gewesen wo ich mir eine 66 Light ETA in Weiß zu einem akzeptablen Preis besorgen kann.

Habt Ihr mir einen Tipp? Mal ne Mail an meinen Händler des Vertrauens schicken


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. November 2006)

die 66 Light ETA gibts nicht in Weiß! only black.
Meine gebrauchte hab ich grad verkauft!


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2006)

dämpfer vorschlag : rock shox pearl 3.3


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. November 2006)

also ich vor 15 bar bei 75kg und schlag schon mal durch aber liegt wohl am einsatz ...


----------



## bearcat211 (6. November 2006)

Hallo,

überlege im moment mein Switch SL (2004) zu verkaufen und mir ein Slayer SXC auf zu bauen (die Farbe vom SXC 90 gefällt mir super).  Ist der Unterschied bergauf gross genug ?  Wie schwer ist ein SXC 90 mit Crossmax Räder (wie z.B. das von Liftboy) ?  Was für ne Rahmengrosse brauche ich
(bin 1.78m und 70 kg) ?
Ciao


----------



## Morti (6. November 2006)

ich hab auch 15 bar im dämpfer bei 73-75kg körpergewicht....


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. November 2006)

So, 

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=29738&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Viel Spaß damit,


----------



## Jako (16. November 2006)

hallo new slayer fahrer, ich gehöre auch bald dazu  habe mir heute folgendes bestellt.....

rahmen  -  slayer 90 19"     hat das hier sonst jemand oder gibt es hier nur canuck ??
dämpfer  -  fox rp3
gabel  -  fox 36 talas 2007
bremsen  -  avid juisy 7 203/185
schalthebel  -  x-o trigger
schaltung vo./hi. -  xt/x-o
kurbel/innenlager  -  xc deus
steuersatz  -  xc deus
vorbau  -  xc deus
lenker  -  xc deus
sattelst.  -  xc deus
laufräder  -  crossmax XL
reifen  -  fat albert 2.35 tubless

irgend welche einwände?? ich freu mich ein zweites loch in den ar....  
gruß jako


----------



## frei (16. November 2006)

Steuersatz würde ich nen Chris King nehmen ;-)
Bremsen habe ich die Formula Oro 24 und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

so mal ne kleine änderung, was sagt ihr


man sieht dir bremse geil aus


----------



## soederbohm (16. November 2006)

Porno! Aber Martha am Slayer? Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich geil!

Gruß
Martin

PS: Hoffe, ich kann Euch am WE auch mal ein Update schicken...


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. November 2006)

Die Klingel ist der Knaller!!
Weiter so..


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

ich will ja nicht klingeln, ich will die leute so erschrecken  *LOL*

wenn jemand von euch noch ne birdie rumfliegenhat gebt mir doch bescheid habe leider nur noch eine in diesem lila bekommen. die birdie sind meiner meinung nach die besten und lautesten klingelchen


----------



## neikless (16. November 2006)

mir gefällt nicht so gut das die bremse anderen farbton hat als der rahmen
magura mag ich nicht so besonders  und etwas zu cc (carbon) mäßig aufgebaut aber die klingel ist echt HOT ! kurbel ....
ich finde ein so spezieller rahmen kommt mit einfach schlicht gehaltenen parts
besser zur geltung  , nicht zu viel MIX 
trotzdem super bike !


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

die bilder sind qualitativ leider nicht so toll geworden. der farbton kommt nicht richtig rüber, die marta hat fast den allerselben rotton wie das rocky. in der sonne sieht es absolut supergeil aus, leider ist der spider der bremsscheibe leicht lilafarben.


du hast recht ich habe es CC lastig aufgebaut, die XT kurbel gefällt mir selber nicht so gut bin noch am suchen, auserdem kommt vorerst noch ein anderes teil dran und zwar ne syntace P6 Sattelstütze wenn sie dann mal geliefert wird, die jungs sind echt absolut lahm von syntace!!!!


aber noch mal vielen dank an C. fürs besorgen und dranmachen!!!! sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Jendo (16. November 2006)

Kann es sein das der farbton des Spiders nicht ganz der selbe ist wie der am Bremssattel oder an den Hebeln oder täuscht das.
Sieht auf jedenfall sehr intensiv aus --> gefällt 
gruß Robert


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

ja der spider hat leider ne andere farbe als die bremssättel-griffe.  ist ja die specialized version, finde ich auch ein wenig schade aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. November 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> ja der spider hat leider ne andere farbe als die bremssättel-griffe.  ist ja die specialized version, finde ich auch ein wenig schade aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.



schwarz ist fast immer schwarz  

"wenn chuck norries ins wasser geht wir er nicht nass ... das wasser wird chuck norries"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

schwarz ist aber auch keine farbe sondern totlangweilig, finde ich.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. November 2006)

schwarz ist aber schwarz und rot ist rot oder rot oder rot 
und zuviel rot und das andere rot und noch mehr ist dann irgendwann zu viel und kitschig (für mich) ... das selbe gilt auch für grün weiß gold usw ist jetzt nicht auf dein bike bezogen ganz allgemein 
dein rahmen ist doch highlight genug braucht doch gar kein support mehr !

welche größe hat dein slayer ?


----------



## ribisl (17. November 2006)

Mein Geschmack ists auch nicht grad, das Rot der Bremsen schlägt sich total mit dem Rot des Rahmens. Die Glocke   und a weisses Gaberl würd auch besser passen. Ansonsten einfach einer der schönsten Rahmen dies gibt. 
Bike ist recht XClastig aufgebaut, was wiegt es denn?
Sobald meins fertig ist gibts auch Bilder von meinem.


----------



## hotspice (17. November 2006)

so wie es da steht wiegt es 13,9 kg

was mich voll enttäuscht hat ist die orginalangabe von rocky. der rahmen soll 3200 wiegen wenn ich mich rech erinnere wiegt er knapp 3800. wahnsinn!!!


----------



## ribisl (17. November 2006)

Eh ein super Gewicht, dass werd ich nicht ganz schaffen!
Muss meinen Rahmen erst wiegen, wobei 3200gr ja ohne Dämpfer sein solln!


----------



## Jendo (17. November 2006)

ja aber ein Luftdämpfer wiegt ja nicht 600g!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (17. November 2006)

ich habe es daheim aufgeschrieben was er genau wiegt, werde noch mal nachsehen.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> so wie es da steht wiegt es 13,9 kg
> 
> Bei welcher Rahmengröße? 18"?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. November 2006)

^ 18" ~ 15Kg ^


----------



## ribisl (17. November 2006)

sehr schön, zu dem Rahmen ghört einfach a weisses Gaberl...ich hoff meins ist auch bald fertig. Bis jetzt hab ich erst Rahmen + Gabel, LRS und Steuersatz dürften nächste Woche kommen, beim Rest bin ich noch a bisserl unsschlüssig.


----------



## dirtpaw (17. November 2006)

also ich find die Marta klasse! Glückwunsch! Würd nur die normalen Scheiben nehmen. Bin hart am grübeln, ob ich die auch verbauen soll. Eigentlich ist das rot aber oem ware, oder? Ich find ja, dass ein klasse Rahmen auch nur klasse parts verdient. Also mein Slayer Canuck wird von vorn bis hinten farblich mit RF (weiss gepulvert bzw. eloxal rot, weisse marzocchi ist auch klar) abgestimmt sein. Für manchen wäre das aber sicher zu viel. ist halt alles geschmackssache.
Also das mit der Marta.......


----------



## SlayMe (17. November 2006)

Ich habs schonmal gesagt und ich sage es wieder: das Rad von Ohlenschleyer ist einfach perfekt. So und nicht anders muß es aufgebaut sein!


----------



## ribisl (17. November 2006)

So seh ich das auch, nur der LRS wär nicht meine erste Wahl.
@Rahmengewicht: Meiner wiegt in 19" 3,86kg, kein Leichtgewicht also.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2006)

*Meiner hat 14,8Kg bei 18"*


----------



## gerrit981 (17. November 2006)

boah eey!

geiles teil


----------



## Jendo (18. November 2006)

@ribisl:
Was ist denn an dem LRS auszusetzen??
Finde Felgen wie die DT 5.1 oder Mavic 321 sowie die Sun Single Track erste Wahl für solche Bikes. Die Teile halten locker DH und Bikepark ab bei wirklich akzeptablen Gewicht und Reifenwahl.

Ich kann dem Trend in RIchtung CC Lrs gerade bei "Enduro Bikes" gar nix abgewinnen, damit ist meines erachtens fast nur CC oder Marathon drin. Wer nur Touren fährt, OK, aber alles andere wäre selbstmord!
mfg Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (18. November 2006)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung, halte auch nix davon. Es gibt auch garnix daran auszusetzen, wär ja nur rein stylemässig nicht meine erste Wahl, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Sobald mein LRS da ist, dürfte nächste Woche sein, gibts ein Foto von meinem Cult.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (23. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> rahmen  -  slayer 90 19"     hat das hier sonst jemand oder gibt es hier nur canuck ??




Jep!   ICH !
(aber in 18")


----------



## Der Toni (23. November 2006)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Jep!   ICH !
> (aber in 18")



isch auch (18")


----------



## Jako (23. November 2006)

und? wie ist das teil? hab ich grund mich drauf zu freuen??


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (24. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> und? wie ist das teil? hab ich grund mich drauf zu freuen??



AUF JEDEN FALL! War dieses Jahr einige male in den Alpen damit (Lago Maggiore, Aosta, Verbier, Portes du Soleil) und find´s total geil. 

Ist sowohl up als auch downhill (light) tauglich. Ist natürlich nicht für 4m drops gebaut aber wer etwas allroundiges mit schwerpunkt bergab sucht => SPITZE !

Hatte auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem RP3 Dämpfer und war entsetzt all diese Horrorgeschichten hier zu hören. Jetzt bin ich gerade am überlegen was ich machen soll - schliesslich will man ja nicht irgendwann im Urlaub auf dem Berg stehen und dann mit hardtail wieder runterfahren  

Macht auf jeden Fall riesen Spass. Werd es über den Winter nochmal ein bisschen umbauen und dann ist es für mich absolut perfekt...


----------



## Wandlerin (27. November 2006)

Hallo,
an Alle die sich ihren Traum erfüllen wollen!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=31478&sort=1&cat=8&page=1

Zum Verkauf steht ein 19Zoll Slayer-Rahmen in der Team Lackierung / Canuck-Design

Rahmen ist absolut NEU
und wird umständehalber angeboten


----------



## ribisl (27. November 2006)

Anderer Name, 3. Anlauf?


----------



## Wandlerin (27. November 2006)

ribisl schrieb:


> Anderer Name, 3. Anlauf?





Wie meinen der Herr????

Also los, komm, oute dich


----------



## ribisl (28. November 2006)

nyx weiter, Foto kam mir nur irgendwie bekannt vor....aber egal, sollte keine Kritik sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. November 2006)

kam mir aber auch leicht spanisch vor ... es soll ja untersuchungen geben
in denen belegt sein soll das männer bei weiblichen verkäufer(innen) mehr
kaufen oder leichter, schneller und mehr geld ausgeben ... 
die verkäuferin muss wohl recht groß sein bei 19" lol 
 aber ist ja auch wurscht der rahmen ist ja wohl neu


----------



## soederbohm (28. November 2006)

Gibts es etwa jemandem hier im New-Slayer Forum, der noch keinen Canuck Rahmen  hat?  Bei der Unmenge an limitieren Bikes, die hier rumfahren...

Gruß
Martin

PS: Am Sonntag nochmal auf Tour gewesen und gleich wieder aufs neue verliebt. Wie konnte ich jemals etwas anderes fahren?


----------



## bestmove (28. November 2006)

manche haben Preisvorstellungen  Wahnsinn! Den gleichen Frame habe ich vom Händler für 1.800,-EUR angeboten bekommen und im "E" ist derzeit einer für 1.500,-EUR drinne (von Dirtpaw).
Nachdem Rocky nun die SXC Modelle auf den Markt bringt, dürfte sich der Käuferkreis für die alten "New Slayer" eh verringern.


----------



## neikless (28. November 2006)

wobei das sxc ja kein echtes slayer mehr ist ist ja fast ein element oder etsx
mit allmountain enduro hat das sehr wenig zu tun schade eigentlich ... wie schon gesagt wurde gibt es wohl mehr käufer die sich mehr in richtung crosscountry bewegen die meiner meinung nach aber (viele nicht alle) mit nem
element oder etsx besser bedient wären
aber es gibt ja noch das alte new slayer


----------



## bestmove (28. November 2006)

> wobei das sxc ja kein echtes slayer mehr ist ist ja fast ein element oder etsx mit allmountain enduro hat das sehr wenig zu tun schade eigentlich


Also das SXC mit einem Element zu vergleichen, ist wohl sehr weit hergeholt! Wenn das SXC kein allmountain ist, was sonst?? Ich meine das SXC ist die konsequente Weiterentwicklung vom New Slayer in Richtung Tourer/All Mountain. Wenn ich ein reinrassiges Enduro will würde ich ein Switch in die engere Wahl ziehen ...


----------



## soederbohm (28. November 2006)

Also meinem Empfinden nach rückt das SXC im Vergleich zum NEW Slayer eher in Richtung leichte Touren und CC wohingegen das NEW Slayer ja ursprünglich für FR-Touren entwickelt wurde.

Trotzdem: Ich liebe mein 06er Slayer und gebs nimmer her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. November 2006)

Also Switch und Enduro, ist ein lustiger Spaß 
Das Teil ist doch nicht wirklich leichter als 18kilo komplett! Das hat eigentlich schon DH-Race Gewicht.

Was mich auch bei den New Slayern stört ist der Fakt das im normalen Slayer kein Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter passt. Also weder DHX Air noch die Stahlfedermodelle. Wozu braucht dann bitte die etwas abgespecktere Version (SXC) dann diese eigentlich für FR wichtige Option?
Eigentlich sollte man beide Modelle tauschen, dem Slayer nen leichteren Rohrsatz und dam SXC bissl mehr Stabilität und die Option auf FR Aufbauten geben.
Schlussendlich ist das alte Switch mit 152mm genau das Bike was in Richtung Allmountain in der SL Version sowie in der standart Version konkret Freeride und Bikepark Mosh SpringVomDach gebaut wurde!

Da hat nun Rocky finde ich noch platz für Verbesserungen.
Aber das SXC sieht schon richtig sexy aus.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit DH und Bikepark Freigabe bei dem Slayer und dem SXC aus?

mfg JEndo


----------



## All-Mountain (28. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit DH und Bikepark Freigabe bei dem Slayer und dem SXC aus?
> 
> mfg JEndo



Da ist genau die Trennlinie zwischen den zwei New Slayer Modellen:

Das Slayer SXC ist für Touren mit harten Trails das richtige...

..das "alte" New Slayer ist auch für Bikepark und Sprünge geeignet.

Die Händler müßten die Kunden eigentlich genau dahingend beraten, damit jeder das passende Modell für sich findet.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2006)

Ich finde es gibt nur ein SXC Modell das seine Berechtigung hat:

*Slayer SXC/Ladies only*​


----------



## hotspice (28. November 2006)

so habe heute meine notizen wieder gefunden.

also mein rahmen wiegt 3786,20 gramm. und das bei nem 16,5er rahmen ist schon ganz schön irre viel!!! angabe ist glaube ich 3,2 kg guter witz oder?? schon eigentlich ne frechheit. aber na ja es gefällt mir und ist ganz witzig zu fahren aber das gewicht das ich mit dem teil eigentlich erreichen wollte ist unmöglich

komplett eben wiegt es ca 13,9 kg


----------



## Osti (28. November 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> also mein rahmen wiegt 3786,20 gramm. und das bei nem 16,5er rahmen ist schon ganz schön irre viel!!!



oha,

soviel hat meiner ja in 19" gewogen, allerdings mit Sattelklemme  

aber für 16,5" ist das schon arg viel. Naja, die Fahreigenschaften lassen einen drüber hinweg sehen....


----------



## hotspice (28. November 2006)

meiner auch  mit sattelklemme und dämpfer.


----------



## maple leaf (28. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein reinrassiges Enduro will würde ich ein Switch in die engere Wahl ziehen ...



aber dann bitte eins von vor 2006! Kannst ja mal Mr. Fork fragen, wie so ein Enduroaufbau mit einem 06er wird?

Ich sehe das 06er Slayer dann schon eher im Enduro-> Freeridebereich!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. November 2006)

meins hat knapp 15kg und fühlt sich geil an hoch&runter , macht spass!
ihr habt wohl mehr spass auf der waage als auf dem bike ! ?


----------



## flowbiker (28. November 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> so habe heute meine notizen wieder gefunden.
> 
> also mein rahmen wiegt 3786,20 gramm. und das bei nem 16,5er rahmen ist schon ganz schön irre viel!!! angabe ist glaube ich 3,2 kg guter witz oder?? schon eigentlich ne frechheit. aber na ja es gefällt mir und ist ganz witzig zu fahren aber das gewicht das ich mit dem teil eigentlich erreichen wollte ist unmöglich
> 
> komplett eben wiegt es ca 13,9 kg


Hallo,

mein 19" Slayer Canuck Rahmen hat knapp unter 4 Kilo auf die Waage gebracht und das Komplettbike liegt bei 15 Kilo.


----------



## bestmove (28. November 2006)

> meins hat knapp 15kg und fühlt sich geil an hoch&runter , macht spass!
> ihr habt wohl mehr spass auf der waage als auf dem bike ! ?



Mein zukünftiges soll viel Touren fahren u.a. auch mal ein AlpenX. Berghoch wird wohl zwangsläufig immer mind. 50% ausmachen. Bei langen Touren und Anstiegen macht sich jedes Gramm bemerkbar und man ist ja keine 20 mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (29. November 2006)

Hier ist mein neues Slayer 90  14,5 kg so wie es hier steht.  Welche Pedale würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollten auf jedenfall Clickis sein und zum Trailen eine möglichst gute Standfläche haben..... Gruß Jako


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2006)

Hey, schönes Rad. Ich würde dir die Time Z1 oder Shimano 545 empfehlen.
Ich selber hatte Time Z1 drauf, habe aber wieder meine alten 545er draufgeschraubt, weil ich damit auch nach oben rauskomme (halt Gewohnheitssache). Die Time bieten aber die bessere Standfläche(und sehen besser aus )


----------



## frei (29. November 2006)

ne crank Brothers !


----------



## Jako (29. November 2006)

crank brothers ist glaube ich eine gute idee! dies hier würde doch geil passen....





oder doch lieber dezent schwarz....





eigentlich reicht ja das auch.....





oder sollte es die größe sein ???


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2006)

ne! die ersten 3 sehen für ein Slayer viel zu fein aus, eher schon rennradmäßig.
Außerdem würde ich mit dem Rot vorsichtig sein, Ich finde das zb. das Rot der neuen Louisedisc sich total mit dem Rot des Rockyrahmens beisst. Sollte man also vorher am Rad testen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. November 2006)

Das Rot von den Louise Disc sieht sowas von ******* aus...........Billig und schwuchtelmäßig krass, unglaublich !!!!!!!

Ich würde die unteren nehmen.

How about Deiner *RACE FACE* Deus Kurbel an einem All-Mountain Slayer ?? Sollangeblich nicht die Steifeste sein. Laut MB 2005 "Etwas für Leichtracer" und das an einem Slayer ? Ist das OK was meinst Du ?


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2006)

Ich habe die Deus auch an meinem Slayer und in Sachen Steifigkeit keine Probleme. Probleme hab ich mit Chainsucks. Schon einige gehabt, obwohl der ganze Antrieb neu ist.


----------



## soederbohm (29. November 2006)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Hab am Hinterbau einige Stellen gefunden, wo Kette, bzw. Reifen (der Reifen schlägt nicht an, aber die Steinchen, die er mitnimmt) schleifen. Wie und mit was habt ihr die abgeklebt?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mr320 (29. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> Hier ist mein neues Slayer 90  14,5 kg so wie es hier steht.  Welche Pedale würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollten auf jedenfall Clickis sein und zum Trailen eine möglichst gute Standfläche haben..... Gruß Jako



@Jako
Sag mal bitte wie groß du bist. Bin 192 cm (87 cm Schritt)und weiß nicht ob 19" oder 20,5".
Fahre im Moment ein 20,5" Giant NRS. Hab mal die Geometrien verglichen und das Slayer hat in 19" schon ein längeres Oberrohr als mein 20,5" Giant !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (29. November 2006)

hi mr320, ich bin 1,83m groß habe aber einen 89er schritt. die sattelhöhe ist auf dem foto von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel 80,5cm - das ist genau das maß das ich brauche. mein slayer ist ein 19" und es passt mir perfekt, nur weil ich so lange beine hab würde ich niemals ein 20,5 nehmen (hardtail bin ich 20" gefahren). wenn´s richtig bergab geht kommt der sattel rein und ab geht die post gruß, jako (bei 192cm würde ich 20,5 nehmen)


----------



## s.d (29. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Hab am Hinterbau einige Stellen gefunden, wo Kette, bzw. Reifen (der Reifen schlägt nicht an, aber die Steinchen, die er mitnimmt) schleifen. Wie und mit was habt ihr die abgeklebt?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Da gibts im Motorradladen (Gericke) so ne Spezialfolieund richtig aufgeklebt eigentlich unsichtbar, die von gericke ist allerdings ziemlich dick da gbits auch was dünneres musst hald mal schaun.


----------



## neikless (29. November 2006)

für mich stimmt da was nicht bei jako´s bike ! 
mehr sattelstütze als rahmen ...(nur ein z.B.)
geo ... einsatzzweck ...aufbau ... passt einfach nicht zusammen sorry
nicht gegen dich oder dein bike wenns für dich passt prima
leider sieht man oft solche vergewaltigten slayers (objektiv)


----------



## ribisl (30. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Da gibts im Motorradladen (Gericke) so ne Spezialfolieund richtig aufgeklebt eigentlich unsichtbar, die von gericke ist allerdings ziemlich dick da gbits auch was dünneres musst hald mal schaun.


Ich kann nur die Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M empfehlen, habs auf all meinen Rädern, und die hält schön was aus. Und gut geklebt, sieht man sie auch kaum.


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

@neikless: 
was soll denn da nicht stimmen? darf man mit einem new slayer nicht strecke- und bergauf fahren? sollte dann nicht die sattelhöhe stimmen? ich weiß nicht wie du das machst mit der kraftübertragung und der kniebelastung?? ich hab mir das slayer gekauft um bergab und auf trails richtig spaß zu haben (dabei kommt die stütze auch weiter rein). ich nehme die 2-3 kg mehrgewicht dafür gerne in kauf.
 ich werde mit sicherheit auch mal einen bikepark besuchen werde dann aber keine 5m drops machen.....deshalb ist xc-deus auch stabil genug für mich. 
die spacer kommen bestimmt noch raus (typischer forumskretikpunkt) das möchte ich aber erst testen. 
der sattel paßt einfach unter meinen hintern, und weil ich nicht ständig handsfree durch die luft fliege brauche ich auch keinen dicken sessel.....
keine sorge, mein slayer wird mit sicherheit artgerecht bewegt  gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (30. November 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> für mich stimmt da was nicht bei jako´s bike !
> mehr sattelstütze als rahmen ...(nur ein z.B.)
> geo ... einsatzzweck ...aufbau ... passt einfach nicht zusammen sorry
> nicht gegen dich oder dein bike wenns für dich passt prima
> leider sieht man oft solche vergewaltigten slayers (objektiv)



Objektiv? Wohl eher subjektiv, denn Jedem der Touren fährt ist eigentlich klar, dass bei einem MTB die Oberrohr länge wesentlich wichtiger ist als die Rahmenhöhe. Die Rahmenhöhe kann (und soll) man eben mit der Sattelstütze ausgleichen. Drum fährt Jako vermutlich genau wie ich die Sattelstütze weiter draußen.
Wenn man nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist und sich die Berg raufschatteln läßt ist das sicherlich nicht relevant.

An Jako's Bike stimmt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> keine sorge, mein slayer wird mit sicherheit artgerecht bewegt  gruß jako



nah das ist ja alles was zählt !


----------



## bestmove (30. November 2006)

Is wohl mehr ein Generationenkonflickt  die "jungen Wilden" haben andere Vorstellungen und sind mehr in der Luft. Die "Alten" wollens wenigstens bergab nochmal krachen lassen wobei der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt. Ich habe mich daher für ein SXC entschlossen weil das "New Slayer" mir doch zu sehr Richtung Bikepark geht.


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

hey bestmove hast du in mein album geschaut? sehe ich wirklich so alt aus  "wenigstens bergab nochmal krachen lassen" ??  bergauf ist schon auch meine stärke sonst hätte ich mir das slayer nicht gekauft (reserven), und auf den bikepark in ogau freue ich mich auch schon.....
es ist wohl eher so wie all-mountain meinte - die jugend fährt keine höhenmeter mehr und deshalb haben sie den sattel nie in der richtigen höhe. gruß jako


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Is wohl mehr ein Generationenkonflickt  die "jungen Wilden" haben andere Vorstellungen und sind mehr in der Luft. Die "Alten" wollens wenigstens bergab nochmal krachen lassen wobei der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt. Ich habe mich daher für ein SXC entschlossen weil das "New Slayer" mir doch zu sehr Richtung Bikepark geht.



ganz genau so ich das auch.

zum Thema Rahmengröße: ich hab mich bei 1,93m auch für den 20,5 Zoller entschieden. Als ich das 2006er Slayer in 19 Zoll gefahren bin empfand ich das doch als etwas zu kurz am Oberrohr. Am besten mal beide Größen fahren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## soederbohm (30. November 2006)

He, he, jetzt werdet mal nicht frech gegenüber der Jugend  

Ich tret mein 16,5kg Slayer auch auf jeden Berg rauf, auch die 1700hm Richtung Altissimo. Es kommt halt eher drauf an, was einem liegt. Der eine kauft sich mit dem Slayer halt einen leichten Freerider, der andere nen schweren Tourer.

Hauptsache, wir haben Spaß mit unseren Bikes  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

dann sind wir uns ja alle einig  ich bin mir sicher das hier keiner mit so einer satteleinstellung





ein paar hundert oder sagen wir mal über 1000 hm fährt....ruß jako


----------



## frei (30. November 2006)

Jako ich habe nix gegen deine lange Sattelstütze aber wie ich auf deinem Pic sehe hast du sie ÜBER die Markierung rausgezogen.
Pass einfach VERDAMMT damit auf sonst passiert Dir das selbe mit deinem Rahmen:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=230082


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

hi frei, das ist nur die makierung zum absägen mit gewichtsangabe wieviel gramm man sich spart. die makierung wie weit man die stütze raus ziehen darf ist auf der anderen seite - und da ist noch viel luft. auch die 10cm mindesteinschub , die beim slayer vorgeschrieben ist halte ich locker ein.  gruß jako


----------



## frei (30. November 2006)

Nach der Diskussion im MTBR Forum sollte die Sattelstütze mindestens bis unterhalb die untere Schweissnaht des Oberrohres gehen. Sonst sind die Kräfte auf den Rahmen anscheinend zu gross und er bricht ab.
Habs nur angemerkt weils um den Rahmen schad wär ;-)


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

die 10cm die auf dem aufkleber standen habe ich überprüft, das mit der unteren schweißnaht ist ein guter tipp, da ich aus der metallbranche komme leuchtet mir das auch absolut ein. werde heute mittag gleich mal messen gehen  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. November 2006)

> hey bestmove hast du in mein album geschaut? sehe ich wirklich so alt aus  "wenigstens bergab nochmal krachen lassen" ??



Hehe  ich hab zwar in dein Album geschaut aber ich meine du bist im besten Alter! War vielleicht ein bissl überspitzt geschrieben aber ich denke du weißt wie ich es meine ... Auch wenn du im Bikepark fährst, wirst du wohl keine Motivation mehr haben, den 10m Drop in Angriff zunehmen


----------



## Osti (30. November 2006)

frei schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=230082



argh, genau vor sowas habe ich nen Horror. Bei abgerissenen Sitzrohren soll RM sich ja sehr pingelig anstellen....


----------



## Jako (30. November 2006)

Bei meinem 19" Slayer sind es 12cm bis Unterkante Schweißnaht. Bis Unterkante Oberrohr also ca. 11,5cm. 
Wenn mein Sattel richtig eingestell ist habe ich 11,5cm Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr stecken. Auf dem Warnaufkleber stand mind. 10cm - ich glaube das ich mir keine Sorgen machen muß......


----------



## neikless (30. November 2006)

egal was vorschrift ist ich würde immer auf nr sicher gehen
und ich persönlich nehm dann lieber noch 1-2 cm mehr als vorschrift
sicher ist sicher  ich würde 13-14cm min gehen unter 12 halte ich
zumindest für gefährlich aber mit 11,5 wird wahrscheinlich auch keine 
probleme geben aber wenn doch sagt nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt

das problem ist wohl das ihr mit euren langen "dingern" sie nicht weit genug
versenken könnt um es bergab richtig krachen zu lassen
wobei das slayer da ja einigermaßen großen spielraum hat


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2006)

Osti schrieb:


> argh, genau vor sowas habe ich nen Horror. Bei abgerissenen Sitzrohren soll RM sich ja sehr pingelig anstellen....



wobei in diesem fall eindeutig der bikeshop schuld war - montiert den warnaufkleber ab und teilt's dem kunden nichtmal mit  
...das dürften unsere heißgeliebten amerikanischen freunde aber nicht ganz kapiert haben und gaben RM die schuld, die dann aus reiner kulanz und um einen *unverschuldeten* imageschaden zu vermeiden einen neuen rahmen spendierten (bzw wohl eher spendieren mussten  )


----------



## maple leaf (30. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Is wohl mehr ein Generationenkonflickt  die "jungen Wilden" haben andere Vorstellungen und sind mehr in der Luft. Die "Alten" wollens wenigstens bergab nochmal krachen lassen wobei der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt.



  der neikless ist ja nicht mehr wirklich Jung! 

Das RM Slayer ist das mit Abstand variabelste Rocky überhaupt! Geht ja von All mountain touren bis hin zum slopestyle freerider! Also jeder wie er mag. Entweder leicht und dann ist man auch als erster oben, oder eben etwas schwerer und man ist als erstes unten! 

so long bas

off topic: YES jetzt geht´s ins Station zum wohl geilsten Spiel das Frankfurt seit Jahrzehnten gesehen hat!


----------



## neikless (30. November 2006)

jung wirklich nicht mehr aber WILD ! 
 GOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! Eintracht Frankfurt


----------



## All-Mountain (30. November 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> das problem ist wohl das ihr mit euren langen "dingern" sie nicht weit genug
> versenken könnt um es bergab richtig krachen zu lassen...



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Wer's kann, der kann's auch krachen lassen wenn die Sattelstüze noch 2 cm rausschaut


----------



## soederbohm (5. Dezember 2006)

Mal ein Update von meinem Spielzeug:





- Sattel WTB Pure V
- Felgen mit Ahornblättern verfeinert

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (5. Dezember 2006)

Nachtrag zu nächsten Updates:
- Trigger: X.9 --> X.0
- Lenker, Vorbau: Deus --> Atlas AM
- LRS: Saint, EX823 --> Syncros LRS oder Crossmax SX als Touren-LRS

Bitte um Kritik.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Dezember 2006)

die ahornblätter gefallen mir supergut! Sehr edel das ganze, geschmackvoll! 
Nur finde ich die 20cm Saint hinten schon ästhetisch etwas zu groß 

Gruß
Flo, der heute sicher wieder von dem Radl träumt


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2006)

update!! jetzt mit Pedalen mallet m, SLR T1, und spacer raus.... Gruß Jako


----------



## soederbohm (9. Dezember 2006)

@Teeworks
Ich weiß, 203mm sind hinten schon viel, aber es gibt von Shimano keine 180mm Scheibe mit Oversize Centerlock.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (9. Dezember 2006)

Wie bist du mit der Saint Bremse so zufriden?


----------



## soederbohm (10. Dezember 2006)

Hab nur Saint Bremsscheiben zusammen mit ner Avid Juicy 7. Und die Scheiben hab ich nur, weil ich Saint Naben fahre und da keine anderen Scheiben draufpassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. Dezember 2006)

dafür gibts das hier ...
http://trickstuff.de/prod_bremsadapter.htm


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Dezember 2006)

..der Adapter passt aber leider nicht an der Saint Nabe. Die hat nämlich "Oversize"-Centerlock. Also größerer Durchmesser, als bei einer herkömmlichen XT, LX, .... Nabe.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. Dezember 2006)

hm doof ... warum muss die shimanoniski-mafia auch immer so´n scheisendreck machen möchte-gern-monopolisten


----------



## hotspice (11. Dezember 2006)

sagt mal sehe ich das richtig, sind wir schon wieder dinosaurier und kurz vorm aussterbe,???

habe mal auf die bikeaction site gesehen, gibt nur noch ein slayer 50.

finde ich doch ganz schön ärgerlich, entweder haben wir in ein paar jahren einen super klassiker oder ein bike das nicht richtig ging??

denke unser thread "NewSlayer" ist bald geschichte???

finde ich schon ganz schön bes..issen


----------



## ribisl (11. Dezember 2006)

Frag mich eigentlich auch warum das Slayer nach nur einem Modelljahr schon wieder komplett überarbeitet wurde??? Eigentlich kann man daraus nur schlussfolgern, dass das Konzept ein Fehlgriff war - was aber nicht sein kann, da meins ja erst in den nächsten 2 Wochen fertig wird.

Meine Erklärung wäre, dass der Markt einfach nach leichteren 150mm FW Rahmen verlangt und Rocky es denn anderen Herstellern nachtut.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2006)

ribisl schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man daraus nur schlussfolgern, dass das Konzept ein Fehlgriff war - was aber nicht sein kann, da meins ja erst in den nächsten 2 Wochen fertig wird.
> 
> Meine Erklärung wäre, dass der Markt einfach nach leichteren 150mm FW Rahmen verlangt und Rocky es denn anderen Herstellern nachtut.



Lt. Aussage des Rocky Händlers meines Vertrauens wird es (Stand heute) das "Old"-NEW-Slayer weiterhin geben. 

Rocky wollte anscheinend ein leichtes Enduro-Bike auf den Markt bringen und nicht in ein gänzlich neues Konzept investieren. So entstand das "Super-Cross-Country" Slayer-SXC


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (11. Dezember 2006)

meeeensch Leute ! Wo ist denn das Problem!

Ist doch gut wenn es den Rahmen so nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt - dann fährt schon nicht jeder Hanswurst damit rum.

Nur weil das bike nach relativ kurzer Zeit verändert wurde muss man doch nicht gleich das heulen anfangen  

Mir gefällt das bike und für mich ist es perfekt so - punkt


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Dezember 2006)

@soederbohm: da würd ich mir aber sofort noch saint blöcke holen!  ...oder taugen die net?

...hab mal ne frage zum SXC: (Darf ich das hier oder werd ich dann vermöbelt?  )
...is das ding genauso belastbar wie das gute alte slayer oder is das jetzt son XC-verschnitt? Ach so ja, und wieso is in der sauteuren SXC SE/Canuck version nur ein DHX 4.0 eingebaut?!?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## soederbohm (11. Dezember 2006)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> saint blöcke holen



Was für Blöcke? Meinst Du die Bremsen? Bin ich eigentlich nicht sehr überzeugt von, da sind mir meine Juicy 7 lieber. Wobei ich schon mit dem gedanken spiele die Juicy an mein anderes Bike zu schrauben und nächste Saison auf Code umzusteigen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hard Rocky (11. Dezember 2006)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @soederbohm: da würd ich mir aber sofort noch saint blöcke holen!  ...oder taugen die net?
> 
> ...hab mal ne frage zum SXC: (Darf ich das hier oder werd ich dann vermöbelt?  )
> ...is das ding genauso belastbar wie das gute alte slayer oder is das jetzt son XC-verschnitt? Ach so ja, und wieso is in der sauteuren SXC SE/Canuck version nur ein DHX 4.0 eingebaut?!?
> ...



wenn da kein Fehler vorliegt müsste es der DHX 5.0 sein: http://www.bikes.com/bikes/special_edition/slayersxc_canuck.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (11. Dezember 2006)

hmmm... wo hab ich das jetzt gelesen *grübel* - naja, hätt mich auch gewundert 

@soederbohm: jo die bremssättel meinte ich... die Code is natürlich schon seehr geil, aber auch recht schwer glaub ich. 

...auf meinem wunschzetterl steht ein Slayer Canuck oder ein Intense 6.6 ...dauert aber wohl leider noch bissl


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2006)

Naja, die Bikes.com site ist doch bekannt für Fehler. Wenn es nach denen ging war auch das Switch Stealth aus Easton Rad SL - 3mal gelacht...
Also nen DHX5.0 ist da nicht als Seriendömpfer drin.


----------



## Hard Rocky (12. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Naja, die Bikes.com site ist doch bekannt für Fehler. Wenn es nach denen ging war auch das Switch Stealth aus Easton Rad SL - 3mal gelacht...
> Also nen DHX5.0 ist da nicht als Seriendömpfer drin.



Ja, mag sein, dass Du recht hast. Aber im 90er SXC isser ja auch drin und der Frankki war auch der Meinung, dass es der 5er sein müsste. Aber ohne Gewähr - bald weiß ichs genauer wenn meines eintrifft ;-)


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Dezember 2006)

gibts den 5.0 in zwei verschiedenen varianten? ...ich kenn ihn nämlich nur mit zweiter blauer einstellschraube am Luftventil oben... auf bikes.com hat er nur das Ventil... ?!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt nur ein SXC Modell das seine Berechtigung hat:
> 
> *Slayer SXC/Ladies only*​



... gestern für meine bessere Hälfte geordert  
Produktionsbeginn soll im Februar sein und die ersten Auslieferungen im März.
Ich lass mich überraschen!!!

Auf jeden Fall bleibt genug Zeit um sich in aller Ruhe Gedanken über einen individuellen Aufbau zu machen


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Naja, die Bikes.com site ist doch bekannt für Fehler. Wenn es nach denen ging war auch das Switch Stealth aus Easton Rad SL - 3mal gelacht...
> Also nen DHX5.0 ist da nicht als Seriendömpfer drin.



So, also jetzt hab ichs mit eigenen Augen gesehn, war grad beim Frank Kimmerle im Laden und ... das SXC SE Canuck hat serienmäßig, wie oben schon gesagt, einen DHX 5.0 Dämpfer drin.


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Dezember 2006)

DHX "Air" 5.0 bitte. Soviel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Dezember 2006)

Kann Hard Rocky nur bestätigen. War heute auch im besagten Laden und hab mir die neuen Slayer SXC mal ganz genau angeschaut. Ich muss sagen, wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte, würde ich mich trotzdem noch für das New Slayer entscheiden.


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Dezember 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Kann Hard Rocky nur bestätigen. War heute auch im besagten Laden und hab mir die neuen Slayer SXC mal ganz genau angeschaut. Ich muss sagen, wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte, würde ich mich trotzdem noch für das New Slayer entscheiden.



Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch sagen - als Besitzer eines *uuuuralten* new slayers  
Ich glaub der Unterschied is gar nicht so groß wie oft vermutet wird und bin schon sehr gespannt beide mal 1:1 nebeneinander zu fahren. 
Ich find beide Bikes absolute Endstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2006)

> ...bin schon sehr gespannt beide mal 1:1 nebeneinander zu fahren.



...bin ich auch!


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

endlich mal was richtig geiles


----------



## bestmove (22. Dezember 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> endlich mal was richtig geiles



sehe ich auch so!  ultrafett  vor allem aber auch eine sehr schöne Aufnahme. Hast du das mit nem Tele gemacht?


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> sehr ich auch so!  ultrafett  vor allem aber auch eine sehr schöne Aufnahme. Hast du das mit nem Tele gemacht?



Jup, brettgeiles und stimmiges Rocky Slayer!!!

Da kann ich mit meinem Bike nicht wirklich mit halten. Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Slayer 50 ... es hat ein paar Updates erhalten.

Neu ist nun die Federgabel, habe eine MZ Z1 light mit Steckachse in Weiß eingebaut und habe meinem Baby neue Laufräder gegönnt. Habe mir Pro II Hope Naben und DT Swiss EX 5.1 Felgen gegönnt und habe es über Frank, Danke Frank, bei Whizz Wheels ein speichen lassen. Die Dinger haben einen ultra geilen Klang und sind mal richtig klasse!!!

Bin mal gespannt was Ihr dazu sagt





Über Bewertungen würde ich mich auch freuen ...

Und hier noch ein Bild von meiner kleinen Rocky Familie





Sorry wegen der Bildqualität, die Sonne steht gerade ungünstig


----------



## neikless (22. Dezember 2006)

die sonne steht gut nur du nicht ! 
die updates stehen deinem slayer sehr gut gabel passt perfekt
und der LRS ist wohl bei dem einsatzgebiet beste wo gibt
sogar die reifen sind 1A


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2006)

Dein 50er ist sehr schön geworden ,ich würde lediglich noch den Vorbau durch den neuen Atlas ersetzten,zur optischen Abrundung.
Aber ansonsten TIP TOP.

...und dein Slayer kann für meinen Geschmack gut mit dem obigen Cult mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja einen anderen Vorbau werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch gönnen.

Ich werde nächstes Jahr, so gegen Februar, einen anderen Vorbeu nehmen, danke für den Tip, und werde mir noch vorne und hinten neue Bremsen zulegen. Bin aber noch am Grübeln welche. Entweder werden es Hope Freeride, Hope M4 oder AVID Code. Weis noch nciht was ich nehmen soll. Hope wäre einfach klasse, dann wäre das Bike "gecleant" aber die AVID sind halt nur geil ... daher ....

@neikless: Danke, Die Hope Naben mit den DT Swiss Felgen sind echt nur noch top!! und die Reifen sind wirklich gut zum fahren ... 

Ansonsten Danke


----------



## Xexano (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab die Avid mal gesehen, diese Bremse ist echt top. Von der Leistung her musst du dich jedoch mal umhören oder auf weitere Tests warten.

Aber sag mal: Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstütze bei deinem Slayer? Bitte beachte die min. Einschublänge, die die Sattelstütze in deinem Slayer sein sollte, sonst haste schnell einen "Knicks" im Rahmen...

Bist du eigentlich mit den Gazzas im Slayer zufrieden? Ich pers. würde die Maxxis vom Hammer aufs Slayer draufmachen und beim Hammer vielleicht die Nobby Nics draufziehen. (Ich vermute mal stark, dass der Hammer für Touren, das Slayer hingegen für AllMountain/Enduro verwendet wird?!)

Wie gesagt: Es ist meine pers. Meinung. Als ich mein Rasouli geholt hatte, waren auch die Gazzas drauf. Ich fand die furchtbar, man spürt jeden Stollen....


----------



## Osti (22. Dezember 2006)

also die Mono4 würde ich nicht nehmen, ist zwar alles in allem ne super Bremse, aber für das Einsatzgebiet des Slayers (techn. Trail-Touren) etwas überfordert. Sprich, die haben auf steilen Abfahrten nen leichtes Hitzeproblem. Habe gerade von Mono4 auf Mono6 upgegradet und bin mal gespannt wie die so ist - da hört man auch unterschiedliches. Wenn die ebenfalls nicht standfest ist, dann evt. Hope Moto V2 (aka freeride), Formula Oro oder halt Avid Code. Die ersten Erfahrungen im Hope Forum mit der Moto V2 und den vented discs ist, dass sie sehr standfest ist, allerdings auch recht schwer.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Dezember 2006)

Mit der Mono M4 203er (Floating Disk) wirst du keine Probleme haben. Ist  wirklich eine super Bremse und auch bei langen Abfahrten gab es noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Osti (22. Dezember 2006)

da habe ich mit der Mono4 aber etwas andere Erfahrungen.... ist ohne Frage ne gute Bremse, aber wenns lange steil bergab geht, hat sie schon a bisl Fading


----------



## neikless (23. Dezember 2006)

meine m4 hat  2monate dauer belastung in whistler ohne jedes problem
überstanden ich weiss nicht was ihr da falsch macht


----------



## Osti (23. Dezember 2006)

reden wir von M4 oder Mono4? Die M4 ist ne seehr standfeste Bremse.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich persönlich rede von einer M4 ...

Aber die AVID Code lässt mir immer noch keine Ruhe ....


----------



## Osti (23. Dezember 2006)

joah, die M4 ist wirklich ne recht standfeste Bremse und schön  

die Mono4 am Slayer habe ich gerade durch Mono6 ersetzt, eben wegen des Fadings auf langen, steilen Trails. Die reine Bremskraft der Mono6 ist schon mal ne deutliche Ecke höher als Mono4 und M4, wie es mit der Standfestigkeit aussieht muss ich mal abwarten.


----------



## Der Toni (24. Dezember 2006)

Osti schrieb:


> reden wir von M4 oder Mono4? Die M4 ist ne seehr standfeste Bremse.




Wovon redet ihr eigentlich? Es gibt aktuell (2006/07)nur eine *Hope Mono M4 *Bremse.
Sollte ich falsch liegen, klärt mich auf. Auf der Hope Homepage gibt es auch nur das Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (24. Dezember 2006)

die M4 ist nen älteres Modell von Hope, quasi der Vorgänger der Mono4. Leider steckt die M4 die Mono4 bei der Standfestigkeit noch heute locker in die Tasche. 

Mono4 



M4


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Dezember 2006)

M6 und Standfestigkeit ?! Da muss ich echt lachen...bei dem Gewicht, 225er Scheibe vorne und 6 Kolben war diese Bremse ein einziges Reinfall. Vom Gequietsche mal ganz zu schweigen...479â¬ fÃ¼rn Arsch. Alles was die Bremse kann ist gut aussehen.
Jede Juicy 3/5/7 kann mehr.


----------



## Osti (26. Dezember 2006)

ja, von der Mono6 hört man sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen bzgl der Standfestigkeit. Ich habe den Satz zu nem guten Preis bekommen, wenn die nix sind kommt wieder was anderes dran.... entweder die Moto V2 oder die Code...


----------



## Osti (1. Januar 2007)

â£rohes neues Jahr Leute,

ich hÃ¤tte direkt mal wieder nen Anliegen  

und zwar mÃ¶chte ich meine derzeitige Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi (Syntace Vektor DH + RF Diabolus) aus optischen und GewichtsgrÃ¼nden ersetzen. 

nach ewiger Sucherei bin ich nun auf die neuen RF Atlas Teile gestossen. Der Lenker ist so gut wie sicher, aber bzgl. des Vorbaus bin ich mir noch unschlÃ¼ssig ob auch den Atlas, den Evolve XC oder den Deus XC.... 

der Gewichtsunterschied von Atlas zu Evolve XC sind ja angeblich nur nen paar Gramm, so dass ich bei den beiden aus optische Sicht eher zum Atlas tendiere. 

die andere Frage wÃ¤re, ob der Deus bei dem geringen Gewicht auch noch zum EnduroAllMountainTrailTourenFreeriden zu verantworten wÃ¤re?  

hat jemand ne Meinung dazu?

GruÃ,

Osti


----------



## Xexano (1. Januar 2007)

Müssen es Race Face Teile sein? Syntace z.B. macht auch super Vorbauten und sind auch leichter! Sollen trotzdem recht stabil sein!


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Januar 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> ...die andere Frage wäre, ob der Deus bei dem geringen Gewicht auch noch zum EnduroAllMountainTrailTourenFreeriden zu verantworten wäre?
> 
> hat jemand ne Meinung dazu?
> 
> ...



Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab mich dann nach langen hin und her für die Atlas entschieden.
Grund: ich möchte mich nicht bei jeden Trail fragen müssen ob meine gewichtoptimierte DEUS Kurbel die Belastung aushält.

Bei mir ist klar, dass ich mit meinem (Old) Slayer die groben Sachen fahre, da hat Gewichtstuning nichts dran verloren. Gewichtstuning kann ich an meinem Element betreiben, dass ich dann halt auch mit den entsprechenden Einschränkungen bewege.

Wenn Dein bevorzugter Einsatzbereich wie Du schreibst "EnduroAllMountainTrailTourenFreeriden" ist, solltest Du wohl die Atlas nehmen, auch wenn die 140g mehr wiegt.


----------



## Osti (1. Januar 2007)

@All-Mountain: ich hoffe du meinst die Kurbeln? Ich rede von Lenker und Vorbau only. 

@Xexano: muss nicht Ratzefatze sein. 

habe derzeit halt den Syntace Vektor DH mit 660mm Breite und 1,5" Überhöhung mit nem 70mm Diabolus Vorba. 

Der neue Lenker sollte auch min 660mm breit sein, lieber noch etwas breiter so 680mm und auch max 1,5" Überhöhung ... 

würde auch gerne beim Syntace Vektor DH bleiben, allerdings gibts den nur in 25,4mm so dass man wieder relativ eingeschränkt bei den Vorbauten ist... Den passenden Syntace Superforce Vorbau gibts leider nur in 60mm und 75mm. 70mm würde mir besser passen. 

die Kombi aus Syntace Vector VRO Lowrider 680 und Syntace VRO T-Stem in S wäre auch interessant, wobei sich die Geoveränderung zur jetzigen Kombi schwer abschätzen lässt und soo leicht finde ich die Kombi jetzt auch nicht.... 

weiteres Problem ist, dass die anderen Vorbauten in 70mm meist 0° haben, d.h. gerade sind. Der jetzige Diabolus hat 15° Steigung... 

Da mir die jetzige Geo sehr gut passt, möchte ich da jetzt nicht so viele Paramter gleichzeitig ändern....bzw es sollte im Rahmen bleiben. 

Der Atlas Lenker würde gut passen und beim Vorbau müsste man mal schauen.... 

wahrscheinlich grübele ich auch viel zu viel rum, schiebe das Thema schon seit letzten Herbst vor mir her....


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Januar 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> @All-Mountain: ich hoffe du meinst die Kurbeln? Ich rede von Lenker und Vorbau only.



Ja, bei mir geht's um neue Kurbeln. Das Grundproblem ist aber bei Lenker/Vorbau das gleiche. Die DEUS ist für XC gebaut, so sollte man die Teile auch einsetzten.


----------



## hotspice (18. Januar 2007)

halloooooooohhhhooooooo!!!


gibt es keine new slayer mehr????


seid ihr alle tot????

knapp 3 wochen und keinen eintrag??

kann doch wohl nicht angehen oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (18. Januar 2007)

Meins ist schon seit übern 1 Monat fast fertig, kanns aber nicht fertigstellen, da ich schon seit über 2 Monate auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze warte  und ohne Lenker & Vorbau kann man ja nicht viel zusammenbauen 
Vielleicht post ichs in Halbfertigenzustand - aber schaut dann halt nicht so vollkommen aus my Black&White Beauty


----------



## Jendo (18. Januar 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Meins ist schon seit übern 1 Monat fast fertig, kanns aber nicht fertigstellen, da ich schon seit über 2 Monate auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze warte  und ohne Lenker & Vorbau kann man ja nicht viel zusammenbauen
> Vielleicht post ichs in Halbfertigenzustand - aber schaut dann halt nicht so vollkommen aus my Black&White Beauty



ZEIGEN! bitte


----------



## @ndy (18. Januar 2007)

So und hier ist mein Weihnachts-Zuwachs.

Ich weis man(n) muss noch ein bisschen überarbeiten.


----------



## ribisl (18. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> ZEIGEN! bitte



ok morgen, es ist spät und weit im Keller


----------



## hotspice (19. Januar 2007)

na also, geht doch       

dachte schon ihr habt es alle wegen der probleme mit dem doofen fox dämpfer verkauft.


----------



## hotspice (21. Januar 2007)

so ein neues upgrade wartet auf mein slayer 


habe gestern endlich nach knapp einem jahr wartezeit meine neue sattelstütze bekommen. die syntace P9 werde sie heute mal reinstecken mal schaun ob sie irgendwie klemmt. das sattelrohr mußte ich eh schon mal ausschleifen da die farbe so dick drauf war, komisch die haben in kanada wohl nichts nachgearbeitet im sattelrohr. war das auch so bei euch?

na ja ist ja eigentlich eh egal.

projekt ist bald komplett, zumindestens momentan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (25. Januar 2007)

Nach dem ganzen Gejammere über den RP3 müssen mal wieder Fotos folgen.
Ich präsentiere euch meine österreichische Version des New Slayers:


----------



## hotspice (25. Januar 2007)

schön geworden!!

was wiegt denn dein schmuckstück?

du hast vorne und hinten die crossmax drauf?


----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2007)

Hi bikeaddict
Sehr schön das Schwarz mit dem Gold. Gefällt mir  
Was ist mit den Reifen? Sind das die 2,5er auf den Crossmax Xl?
Die Felgen sind bis 2,25 (2,3) Reifen zugelassen. Wie fahren sich die 2,5er auf den Felgen? Ich hätte ein wenig Skrupel, das mir die Schlappen von den Felgen rutschen.


----------



## Der Johannes (26. Januar 2007)

Nettes Radl!


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

Zuerst zum Gewicht: jetzt hat es so 15,5kg, allerdings hab ich schwere Swampthing in 2,5" drauf, die pro Stück knapp 1300 Gramm haben. Im Sommer fahre ich meist BigBetty, da sollte es dann 15 bzw. vielleicht sogar knapp unter 15kg haben.

Mit den Crossmax bin ich seeehr zufrieden, ich hatte sie schon auf meinem alten Slayer. Für mich stellt die Breite der Felge in Verbindung mit den doch etwas breiteren Reifen kein Problem dar. Ich hatte letztes Jahr quasi keine Defekte, zB hab ich im September eine Woche in den Alpen verbracht, dort 15000hm bergab und das ohne jegliche Defekte oder Patschn.
Ich bin hauptsächlich in anspruchsvollem Gelände unterwegs, wo allein der Weg schon keine hohen Geschwindigkeiten zulässt und durch gute Fahrtechnik und mein Gewicht von 70kg dürfte es den Crossmax XL nichts ausmachen.
Ich bin allerdings eh am überlegen, mir doch noch einen zweiten LRS zuzulegen, weil für wirklich derbe Sprünge sind mir die Crossmax einfach zu schade...


----------



## Jako (26. Januar 2007)

hi bikeaddict, super schönes slayer! 16,5 oder 18" ? bist Du die 15000hm auch hoch gefahren? gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (26. Januar 2007)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings eh am überlegen, mir doch noch einen zweiten LRS zuzulegen, weil für wirklich derbe Sprünge sind mir die Crossmax einfach zu schade...


Gute Überlegung, das solltest du tun  Zufälligerweise hab ich da was für Dich im Angebot http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38014&sort=1&cat=22&page=1   

By the way: Sehr schönes Radl, kannst du schon was zur Lyrik sagen, wie fährt sie sich? Hatte auch überlegt Fox oder Lyrik - hab mich dann aber für die Fox entschieden.


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

Die Lyrik ist grandios!

Vom Ansprechverhalten sicherlich eine der besten Gabeln und mich hat auch das maxle system überzeugt, da ich meist mit dem Auto anreisen muss, wenn ich auf die richtig interessanten Berge will und da kommt man um einen vorderradausbau meist nicht herum.

2-step funktioniert einwandfrei (ich hab zwar schon von einigen totem und lyrik fahrern gehört, dass es da Probleme gibt, bei mir allerdings noch nicht!), weiters ist high- und lowspeed druckstufe einstellbar. Ich habs so gemacht, dass ich die lowspeed druckstufe stark gedämpft hab, damit die Gabel im steilen Gelände nicht wegsackt und die highspeed ist fast komplett offen, um eben schnelle Schläge gut wegzustecken. Man braucht allerdings ein Zeitl, um diese Features voll zu nutzen, nur am Parkplatz eine Einstellung auszuprobieren nutzt fast nichts. Super ist auch der Floodgate, sprich die Gabel ist gesperrt und mach bei einer einstellbaren Schlaghärte wieder auf, was dann in gaaaanz steilem Gelände zum tragen kommt, wenn es unerlässlich ist, dass die Gabel nicht wegtaucht.
Ich hab die Lyrik jetzt fast drei Monate im Einsatz und bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hi bikeaddict, super schönes slayer! 16,5 oder 18" ? bist Du die 15000hm auch hoch gefahren? gruß jako



19" (bin knappe 190 groß)

Naja fairerweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich nur 9000 selbst bergauf bin. Dafür hab ich davon sicher die Hälfte das Radl getragen!


----------



## ribisl (26. Januar 2007)

Ich hab meins auch in 19" gnommen, bin aber nur 181  . I hoff es wird mir nicht zgross sein. Bins ja leider noch nicht gfahrn, weil ich schon seit 2 Monat auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze wart 
Bald werd ich wohl zu einer anderen Marke greifen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (26. Januar 2007)

da täuscht das schwarz aber gewaltig.....oder die sattelhöhe.....1,90m und 70kg  da bist Du aber echt ein handtuch   ich bin 1,83 mit einem 89er schritt un habe auch ein 19". wie machst Du das den mit der richtigen sitzhöhe bergauf? deine sattelstütze ist doch viel zu kurz. oder hast du bei 1,90m nur einen 80er schritt?   gruß jako


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Ich hab meins auch in 19" gnommen, bin aber nur 181  . I hoff es wird mir nicht zgross sein. Bins ja leider noch nicht gfahrn, weil ich schon seit 2 Monat auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze wart
> Bald werd ich wohl zu einer anderen Marke greifen müssen.



181 und 19" passen sicher ganz gut! Ich hab einfach sehr gerne Rahmen die mir objektiv betrachtet eine Spur zu klein sind, weil sie dann im extrem technischen Gelände für mich einfach wendiger sind als zB ein 20,5er beim Slayer.

@jako: Schrittlänge glaub ich 91, das geht sich schon aus...


----------



## soederbohm (26. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Einwurf: Ich fahr mit 181 meinen Slayer in 18''.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage, ich will mir einen neuen Vorbau für mein Slayer besorgen. Allerdings weis ich nicht welchen. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist Enduro (oder leichtes Freeride) und All-Mountain. Der Diabolus von Race Face gefällt mir halt nicht sonderlich und weis daher nicht was ich als Alternative nehmen könnt. Bin mal ganz offen für Eure Vorschläge. Danke!!


----------



## bestmove (27. Januar 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich will mir einen neuen Vorbau für mein Slayer besorgen. Allerdings weis ich nicht welchen. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist Enduro (oder leichtes Freeride) und All-Mountain. Der Diabolus von Race Face gefällt mir halt nicht sonderlich und weis daher nicht was ich als Alternative nehmen könnt. Bin mal ganz offen für Eure Vorschläge. Danke!!



Ich find den von Syncros sehr interessant, hab aber leider keine Erfahrungswerte. Würde sich aber eventuell schon farblich anbieten ...


----------



## Xexano (27. Januar 2007)

Der Syncros sieht schon sehr sehr lecker aus.

Wenn es eher um stabilen Leichtbau gehen soll, dann wäre vielleicht auch Syntace interessant...

Ich habe hier einen Syntace-Vorbau, jedoch noch in der Kiste und noch nicht getestet...


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2007)

Race Face *ATLAS* !


----------



## Jendo (27. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Race Face *ATLAS* !



Nein, Thomson 4X!
Extrem leicht und wirklich arg bombproof!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Nee,Nee,Nee...da gehören Atlas Vorbau und Lenker drauf   

Davon aber mal abgesehen muß ich an dieser Stelle nochmals betonen:
Dome,dein Slayer sieht mittlerweile schon,allein durch die letzten Upgrades, richtig Fett aus   

Aber genau genommen,kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen...denn so etwas können nur ultimative Bike Tuner die ihr Lebenswerk mit gewissen Farben verzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (28. Januar 2007)

den weiss schwarzen Syncros Vorbau gibts derzeit in D/AC/H noch nicht und lässt wohl noch einige Monate auf sich warten. Habe alles mögliche versucht, den zu bekommen und selbst Syncros US "angebettelt". Leider nix zu machen. Habe den dann in schwarz genommen, was in Verbindung mit dem neuen Atlas Lenker auch eine schöne Kombi ist.


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Interessanten Vorschläge. Ich denke ich werde mir jetzt erstmal einen Race Face Atlas 2007 besorgen.

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=14788

Ob ich Ihn mir hier besorgen weis ich noch nicht. Denke aber weniger  Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es diesen Vorbau auch in der Farbe Weiß gibt? Habe nichts gefunden


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Leider nur in SCHWARZ !


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Also ich muss sagen das ich den neuen Atlas extem schick finde gefällt mir sehr gut. Würde mir gar nich unbedingt einen weißen hinmachen sonst wirds noch zu viel weiß. Der Syncros rockt natürlich auch


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ..denn so etwas können nur ultimative Bike Tuner die ihr Lebenswerk mit gewissen Farben verzieren


    

Aber dafür stimmt das dann bei dir auch mit der Rechtschreibung  

bike-it-easy


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Leider nur in SCHWARZ !



Danke, habe mir den Vorbau jetzt dann in Schwarz bestellt. Lieferzeit 1 Woche  Hoffentlich ist es doch schneller. Hätte am Mittwoch Geburtstag und das wäre doch mal ein Geschenk für mich selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (31. Januar 2007)

hi, ich habe heute mal meinen fat albert 2.35 tubeless vom hinterrad abgezogen und einen 2.25 NN drauf gemacht. der fat albert wiegt zur meiner überraschung nur 907g anstatt der von schwalbe angegebenen 970g  meine NN wiegen 552g anstatt angegebenen 570g (beide reifen sind praktisch neu). wenn ich jetzt noch leichte candy pedale anschraube und vorne auch NN montiere ist mein slayer bei 13,9kg angekommen  ich tendiere aber eher dazu die fat alberts drauf zu lassen..... gruß jako


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Februar 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Danke, habe mir den Vorbau jetzt dann in Schwarz bestellt. Lieferzeit 1 Woche  Hoffentlich ist es doch schneller. Hätte am Mittwoch Geburtstag und das wäre doch mal ein Geschenk für mich selber



Könnt kotzen, der Vorbau ist momentan nicht Lieferbar ... Voraussichtlich im März     Aber was will man machen. Habe mir jetzt eine Low Riser Bar von Race Face gegönnt und zwar einen Atlas ... Juhu!!! jetzt muss ich mich nur noch auf meinen Vorbau gedulden ....


----------



## ribisl (11. Februar 2007)

.....eigentlich wollt ich mein Slayer erst, wenns fertig ist posten, aber da die RaFa Teile scheinbar bei Pferdekurier aus Canada anreisen, hier mal eine Preview (hässlicher Vorbau nur zur zwischenzeitlicher Fixierung der Gabel):






[/IMG]


----------



## bestmove (11. Februar 2007)

Lecker!  Das sieht doch schonmal richtig gut aus. Die XT Garnitur is nen bissl untypisch aber what the hell ... Was hast du für RF Parts bestellt? Die gibbet bei uns an jeder Ecke


----------



## hotspice (11. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Lecker!  Das sieht doch schonmal richtig gut aus. Die XT Garnitur is nen bissl untypisch aber what the hell ... Was hast du für RF Parts bestellt? Die gibbet bei uns an jeder Ecke



du hast recht mit der XT Kurbel, sieht eigentlich sche..e aus, aber ich habe sie ja auch drann. gibt halt nix was so gut funzt und bezahlbar ist. die XTR sieht auch nicht besser aus, RF scheint zur zeit nach einigen angaben hier im forum totaler müll geworden zu sein tune wohl auch nicht so toll, ich warte auf die Crank Brothers Kurbel, habe sie nur noch nie life gesehen, die kurbel macht mir bei meinem auch die größten designprobs.  was ich noch am überleben bin ob ich die Magura Pro laufräder gegen Tunenaben in Rot tauschen soll. was meint ihr?? zu viel rot oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Bikeaddict (11. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> du hast recht mit der XT Kurbel, sieht eigentlich sche..e aus, aber ich habe sie ja auch drann. gibt halt nix was so gut funzt und bezahlbar ist. die XTR sieht auch nicht besser aus, RF scheint zur zeit nach einigen angaben hier im forum totaler müll geworden zu sein tune wohl auch nicht so toll, ich warte auf die Crank Brothers Kurbel, habe sie nur noch nie life gesehen, die kurbel macht mir bei meinem auch die größten designprobs.  was ich noch am überleben bin ob ich die Magura Pro laufräder gegen Tunenaben in Rot tauschen soll. was meint ihr?? zu viel rot oder was meint ihr?



Nachdem die rot-töne der verschiedenen Hersteller sich meist unterscheiden finde ich es besser Kontraste zu verwenden, weil sich zwei rote Teile ev. "schlagen" können.

Ich würde dir eher zu schwarz oder weiß raten.


----------



## ribisl (11. Februar 2007)

Ja stimmt die XT Kurbel schaut wirklich Sch***e aus, aber ist noch vom alten Rad und ist eh nur eine Übergangslösung, abgesehn davon, dass sie GewichtsPreisQualitätsundhalbarkeitsmässig mMn einfach die einzige Wahl ist. Von RF Kurbeln hört man nix gutes und bei die Lieferzeiten für RF hier in Österreich - wirds definitiv keine werden. Die Crankbrothers ist rein optisch auch mein Favourit, aber ich kenn keine Erfahrungswerte - mal schaun. Die neue Xtr hab ich am andern Rad wenn ich mit der Zufrieden bin, auch eine Option. 

Warten tu ich auf Deus Vorbau und Sattelstütze und den Next XC Carbonrizer. Wart schon seit 3 Monaten, ist aber scheinbar normal bei RF, kenn nen Fall bei dem einer 8 Monate auf seine Kettenblätter gewartet hat.

Wenns Alternativen zu den 3 bestellten RF Teilen geben würde, hätt ich schon drauf gesch***en.


----------



## hotspice (11. Februar 2007)

mach dir nix draus, ich habe auf die syntace sattelstütze über 1 jahr gewartet.

die crank kurbel ist ja auch schon arg im verzug, ich suche halt was ausgefallenes aber gut funktionelles selbst wenn es jetzt die crank geben sollte warte ich wohl noch ein jahr ob sie was taugt und wie schwer sie ist. was wiegt deines denn im moment?


----------



## ribisl (11. Februar 2007)

keine Ahnung, habs noch nicht gewogen, lt. meiner Teiletabelle wirds 14,5kg wiegen, also knapp unter 15 kg wirklich wahrscheinlich.
Was wiegt deins?


----------



## hotspice (12. Februar 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, habs noch nicht gewogen, lt. meiner Teiletabelle wirds 14,5kg wiegen, also knapp unter 15 kg wirklich wahrscheinlich.
> Was wiegt deins?



ca 13,8 kg ist aber noch was möglich. nur will ich jetzt dann erst mal fahren, habe mir nur dummerweise letzte woche im wald beim biken das wadenbein und sprunggelenk gebrochen, bin aber nicht mit slayer hingefallen. lag mit an den racing ralf  wald war zwar trocken aber an der stelle wo ich hingeflogen bin war ne schlammpfütze und um die wollte ich rumfahren, na ja lange rede kurzer sinn. doppelter bruch gott sei dank glatt habe halt jetzt nen gips bis rauf zum oberschenkel, morgen erste kontrolle dann krieg ich hoffentlich nen kunststoffgips der ist dann einiges leichter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> ca 13,8 kg ist aber noch was möglich. nur will ich jetzt dann erst mal fahren, habe mir nur dummerweise letzte woche im wald beim biken das wadenbein und sprunggelenk gebrochen, bin aber nicht mit slayer hingefallen. lag mit an den racing ralf  wald war zwar trocken aber an der stelle wo ich hingeflogen bin war ne schlammpfütze und um die wollte ich rumfahren, na ja lange rede kurzer sinn. doppelter bruch gott sei dank glatt habe halt jetzt nen gips bis rauf zum oberschenkel, morgen erste kontrolle dann krieg ich hoffentlich nen kunststoffgips der ist dann einiges leichter ;-)



Shit!!! Üble sache!!! Na dann Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)

@ ribisl

Glückwunsch zu deiner Gabelwahl,da hast du einen echten Treffer gelandet 

Die Funktion TST 5 harmoniert perfekt mit der RP 3 Verstellung! 
Das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung attestieren,da ich die gleiche Rahmen/Gabel Kombi fahre!
Ich bin ich mal gespannt,in wie weit sich deine Gewichtstabelle bestätigen wird.


@ hotspice
Ebenfalls GUTE u. vor allem SCHNELLE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## MTsports (14. Februar 2007)

rockylady schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von einem Bike das heute schon unterwegs war .



Hi Jungs ,

ihr seit mit Euren Gewichten noch Ewigkeiten an dem machbaren entfehrnt   meines 12,8kg  
gehe jetzt aber den umgekehrten Weg und bau mir noch ca. 3kg hin ! Bilder folgen dann .





hotspice schrieb:


> ca 13,8 kg ist aber noch was möglich. nur will ich jetzt dann erst mal fahren, habe mir nur dummerweise letzte woche im wald beim biken das wadenbein und sprunggelenk gebrochen, bin aber nicht mit slayer hingefallen. lag mit an den racing ralf  wald war zwar trocken aber an der stelle wo ich hingeflogen bin war ne schlammpfütze und um die wollte ich rumfahren, na ja lange rede kurzer sinn. doppelter bruch gott sei dank glatt habe halt jetzt nen gips bis rauf zum oberschenkel, morgen erste kontrolle dann krieg ich hoffentlich nen kunststoffgips der ist dann einiges leichter ;-)




wünsche Dir auch noch eine gute Genesung


----------



## hotspice (14. Februar 2007)

danke für die besserungswünsche, aber nach gestrigem gespräch mit arzt sieht es richtig übel aus, morgen kernspinn und warhscheinlich montag OP sind wohl alle bänder im sprunggelenk kaputt, weiß aber erst am freitag genaueres.
gruß an alle Slayer


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Februar 2007)

Mir ist gestern per Zufall der aktuelle Test des Slayer SXC in der Mountain Bike/ Pop Rocky untergekommen. Fazit: der Hinterbau des New Slayer ist besser! Balsam auf die Seele!
Wenn er natürlich schlechter gewesen wäre, würde ich natürlich schreiben, die haben keine Ahnung! Aber so: echt kompetente Leute!

happy trails and carbon is for pussies!


----------



## soederbohm (14. Februar 2007)

Bin kurz bevor ich den Test gelesen habe mein Slayer Canuck und ein SXC 70 nebeneinander (zeitlich kurz nacheinander  ) gefahren und war ähnlicher Meinung - mir kam mein Bike ruhiger vor, habs aber eher auf den nicht 100%og abgestimmten Dämpfer geschoben. Also: Seien wir froh, dass wir ein Auslaufmodell haben 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Xexano (14. Februar 2007)

@Dirtpaw: Meinst du die MountainBike oder die Bike? 

Weil bei der Bike wird auch ein Slayer SXC getestet... und ich habe das Gefühl, die haben ein Slayer 50 oder so getestet. So wie die darüber labern...  null Ahnung! >_<

Ich zitieren mal ein paar Ausschnitte:
(Zur Anmerkung: Die Bike gibt an, ein Slayer SXC zu testen, das Bild zeigt sogar ein Slayer SXC Canuck) 

Direkt die ersten 2 Sätze: "Aggressiv und radikal war am letzjährigen "Slayer" ("Würger") nur der Name. Ansonsten hatte es eher eine brave Touren-Charakteristik." Äh... hallo?! Reden sie hier vom Old Slayer? Dann wäre das aber "vorletztes Jahr"! Das New Slayer isses sicherlich nicht! 

Nächter Mist: "Und das rassige Enduro ist so stabil, dass es die Rocky-Mountain-Teamfahrer sogar bei Slopestyle-Events einsetzen." 
HALLO? Was testen sie da? Slayer SXC oder Slayer 50?!? Ist das ein Test aus dem letzten Jahr?!

"Denn die Allround-Gene hat das Ur-"Slayer" seinem Nachfolger vererbt." ... Guten Morgen! Sie haben eine Entwicklungsstufe bei Rocky Mountain verpasst! Sechs, hinsetzen!

"... wenn auch die Gabel bei sehr schneller Gangart nicht ganz die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Fox "36" oder Rock Shox "Lyric" bietet." (Eingebaut war eine Wotan) VIELLEICHT stimmt die Aussage... aber so eine dämliche Inkompotenz ist mir selten unter den Augen gekommen. Die fertigen Slayers SXC 70 und 90 werden im Komplettpaket mit einer Fox 36 angeboten, das Slayer 50 mit einer Mz AllMountain. Und wenn sie wirklich wie laut Bild mit einem Slayer SXC Canuck gefahren sind, dann hätten sie es selber aufbauen können. Ein Bike wegen einer Gabel abzuwerten... ist das ein BIKETEST oder ein Gabeltest?


----------



## soederbohm (14. Februar 2007)

Vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Bikeaction eine Wotan eingebaut hat. Und ein Rad abzuwerten wegen einer Gabel, die man selbst eingebaut hat...ich weiß ja nicht.

Egal! Meins fährt sich super und ich würds niiiiie wieder hergeben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (14. Februar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Dirtpaw: Meinst du die MountainBike oder die Bike?
> 
> Weil bei der Bike wird auch ein Slayer SXC getestet... und ich habe das Gefühl, die haben ein Slayer 50 oder so getestet. So wie die darüber labern...  null Ahnung! >_<
> 
> ...



Danke Xexano! 100% agreement  soviel zu den Bike Zeitschriften ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (14. Februar 2007)

na ja, hatte vor ein paar Jahren öfter beruflich mit den Schreiberlingen zu tun und der Eindruck war nicht so toll. Natürlich schreiben die nen Haufen Müll, aber die müssen halt auch jeden Monat ein Heft füllen bzw. Anzeigen verkaufen.
Ich beziehe mich auf die Mountain Bike. Wobei ich da schon mal angenehm überrascht war, dass denen die konstruktiven Unterschiede der Hinterbauten von Slayer und Slayer SXC überhaupt aufgefallen sind. Ist halt eben nicht so, dass da nur eine Strebe durch Carbon ersetzt wurde.
Das ist denen in der bike wohl entgangen.
Und meines Wissens unterscheided sich das SXC Canuck wie alle Canuck Modelle nur durch die Lackerung vom SXC 90.

happy trails


----------



## soederbohm (14. Februar 2007)

Stimmt schon, aber das 90er gibts als Komplettbike, das Canuck MUSS man sich selbst aufbauen, was die bei Mb oder BIKE, k.A. wers war, wohl auch gemacht haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)

Slayer SXC Canuck im "Bike" Test:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=5&dataentry=49&dataentryfo=19


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Februar 2007)

Ihr könnt vergessen, dass sich irgendeine Redaktion die Mühe macht ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Du schickst ein neues Komplettrad hin, bekommst es (in der regel auf Nachfrage) fertig und verdreckt zurück.
Das SXC Canuck im bike test kam zu 99% von bike action so konfiguriert. Ne andere Gabel war wohl nicht greifbar bzw, evtl. haben sie ja einen deal mit Magura....evtl. hat ja die original Gabel hat den geist aufgegeben und die magura war (entweder von der bike oder von ba) ne Notlösung
Aber Ihr könnt vergessen, dass die Schreiberlinge beruflich so ambitioniert und engagiert (wie wir) sind und die Dinger selbst zusammenstellen. Das ist aber auch bei der Masse von Rädern nachvollziehbar.

happy trails


----------



## soederbohm (14. Februar 2007)

So hatte ich das auch nicht gedacht. Aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass BA da ne Magura-Gabel einbaut. Die haben mit denen ja bisher gar nichts am Hut, weder Bremsen noch Federelemente. Deshalb vermute ich mal, dass die Idee doch bin der Bike kam. Aber who knows...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Februar 2007)

Hey Martin, was solls, wir zwei haben ja das New Slayer Canuck! Mir tun nur die SXC Käufer leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elBendito (14. Februar 2007)

Aloha,

möchte mir ein NEW Slayer 50 kaufen. Bin 1,85 gross und 80kg schwer.
Fahre gerne Singeltrails und "runter", aber auch mal 'ne Tagestour. Eventuell im nächsten Sommer Alpenüberquerung.

Welche Grösse????

Eher 18'' oder 19''.

Danke,

Gruss Elbendito


----------



## Osti (14. Februar 2007)

@elBendito: dann auf jeden Fall 19". Habe ich bei 183cm auch und passt perfekt.... kleiner sollte es bei Tourentauglichkeit eher nicht sein.... 

sau geil bei dem Test ist ja auch, sich erst über die unzureichende Gabel auszulassen und diese ganz unten wieder zu loben.... oh mann.....


----------



## bestmove (14. Februar 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Hey Martin, was solls, wir zwei haben ja das New Slayer Canuck! Mir tun nur die SXC Käufer leid!



Hehe, will da jemand provozieren ... aber letzlich fahren wir doch alle nen "Würger" und man muss halt nur die Überlegenheit vom SXC anerkennen


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)




----------



## soederbohm (14. Februar 2007)

Überlegenheit? *rofl* Wo denn? ...nee, nee...ich würd nicht tauschen wollen


----------



## dirtpaw (15. Februar 2007)

also ich erkenne die Überlegenheit des SXC neidlos an: beim Preis, der Instabilität, der uncoolness, des hässlicheren Rot-tones
 Im Ernst: Ist doch schön, dass es zwei Modelle gibt die sich in Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden, so findet jeder das seine. Ich muss mich aber Martin anschliessen, tauschen würd ich ganz sicher nicht wollen...Geschmäcker sind verschieden und unsere Sport lebt davon offen zu sein und Individualität und Kreativität zu fördern!


----------



## soederbohm (16. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

hab mir heute bei meinem Händler mal zur Probe weiße Laufräder (gepulverte Naben und Felgen, schwarze Speichen) eingebaut. Fazit: DIE MÜSSEN HER!  Wirklich sehr geil. Also werd ich mir für die kommende/laufende Saison nen neuen LRS mit weißen Hop Pro II Naben und weißen Syncros AM DS 28 Felgen für gemäßigtere Touren aufbauen 

Zudem bau ich mein drittes Kettenblatt ab und ne e13 DSR dran, schwanke nur noch zwischen dem weißen und dem rot-transparenten Bashguard...

Bilder Folgen demnächst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (16. Februar 2007)

Mach nen Race Face oder von mir aus auch irgend einen anderen schönen Guard ran aber bitte nicht diesen fetten e13 der passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Slayer


----------



## ribisl (16. Februar 2007)

So nach endlos langen warten, auf die RF Teile (sind aber immer noch nicht alle da) ist es nun zsammbaut mein neues Baby . 
Leider war die erste Ausfahrt eine Entäuschung, Gabel war nach ein paar Metern im A**** - verliert immer Luft und wenn man die Federwegsverstellung betätigt, ist die ganze Luft innerhalb von Sekunden weg  - a so a Kraffl! Also wieder warten bis zur richtigen 1. Ausfahrt.
Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nur wenig bis eigentlich garnix sagen - der Hinterbau spricht aber auf jeden Fall mal super genail an!

@Foto: Bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt und anders verlegt, Spacer kommen raus, Kurbel und Lenker werden bei eintreffen noch getauscht!


----------



## soederbohm (16. Februar 2007)

@s.d.
Ist der so fett? Ich hab ihn noch nicht in echt gesehen. Ist der dünner als der RF, oder wie?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (16. Februar 2007)

*@ Ribisl*

Geiles Teil, die Laufräder würden meinem auch gut stehen aber ein bischen sch**ß teuer. Ist das ne 2007 AM SL 1 ? Möchte mir die selbe Gabel zulegen und weiß noch nichts über die Funktion der Gabel. Wenn das gute Stück wieder funzt dann schreib mal zurück !!!

Gruß Marco


----------



## ribisl (16. Februar 2007)

Ja ist die Besagte, werd berichten wenn ichs wieder hab - mal schaun wie lang das bei MZ so dauert, hab ja noch keine MZ Serviceerfahrungen.


----------



## s.d (16. Februar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> @s.d.
> Ist der so fett? Ich hab ihn noch nicht in echt gesehen. Ist der dünner als der RF, oder wie?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Also eher anderst rum der E13 ist sehr fett so 1.5cm würd ich grob schätzen und das Klarsicht-Plastik oder aus was der ist sieht irgendwie komisch aus (ok es gibt ihn auch in anderen Farben). Passt vielleicht an dicke Downhiller aber nicht ans Slayer. Ein RF ist hald aus Alu und vielleicht so 5mm dick und das schwarz passt immer also ich würd den hinmachen aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Xexano (16. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Also eher anderst rum der E13 ist sehr fett so 1.5cm würd ich grob schätzen und das Klarsicht-Plastik oder aus was der ist sieht irgendwie komisch aus (ok es gibt ihn auch in anderen Farben). Passt vielleicht an dicke Downhiller aber nicht ans Slayer. Ein RF ist hald aus Alu und vielleicht so 5mm dick und das schwarz passt immer also ich würd den hinmachen aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache



Ja, ich habe selber den E13-DRS. Die Kettenführung an sich ist genial!  
Dieser Plastikring von der KeFü ist aber im Vergleich zum Race-Face-Bashguard ca. 3 mal dicker! Ich kann ja sogar ein Beweisfoto machen, wenn ihr wollt?! 

Ob das Teil hässlich ist oder nicht... das ist Geschmackssache. Ans RMX passt es recht gut wegen der weißen Aufschrift etc.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2007)

Hi Martin,(ribisl)

... sieht sehr schön aus! 

(hast p.n.!)


----------



## @ndy (17. Februar 2007)

So jetzt hat es neue Räder und es fährt sich echt PRIMA.....


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2007)

*Meine Aktuelle Version*


----------



## ribisl (18. Februar 2007)

Schaut einfach super aus!


----------



## Osti (18. Februar 2007)

sehr schick, mit den Easton-Parts mal was anderes bzw Abwechlung zu RaceFace  

Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

Ähm tja jetzt war ich zwei(2) mal mit dem neuen Slayer unterwegs und jetzt das.....  

Bis jetzt kann ich es mir nicht erklären......

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus???


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2007)

@Osti,

*14,8Kg*


----------



## ribisl (19. Februar 2007)

Mein vorläufiger Aufbau wiegt auch 14,8 kg (incl. Polarzeugs), aber mit dem Lenker und der Kurbel, die unterwegs zu mir sind, wirds wohl noch etwas weniger.


----------



## hotspice (22. Februar 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ähm tja jetzt war ich zwei(2) mal mit dem neuen Slayer unterwegs und jetzt das.....
> 
> ...



oh man, dann lieber meine fürchterlich häßliche Shimano XT Kurbel!!!!


----------



## soederbohm (22. Februar 2007)

Oder meine schwere aber schöne Evolve DH mit Stahl-Einlagen für die Pedalgewinde


----------



## MTsports (22. Februar 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ähm tja jetzt war ich zwei(2) mal mit dem neuen Slayer unterwegs und jetzt das.....
> 
> ...





Hallo ,

wo haste den Deine Beilagscheibe zwischen Pedal und Kurbel gelassen ?
Diese sind bei der Evolve zwingend nötig , steht übrigens auch in der Einbauanleitung !
Würde mal behaupten das das keine Garantie ist , höchstens eine Kulanz Geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (23. Februar 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wo haste den Deine Beilagscheibe zwischen Pedal und Kurbel gelassen ?
> Diese sind bei der Evolve zwingend nötig , steht übrigens auch in der Einbauanleitung !
> Würde mal behaupten das das keine Garantie ist , höchstens eine Kulanz Geschichte



Ja so ist das die Unterlagscheiben habe ich vergessen....  

SHIT mein Fehler......


----------



## hotspice (23. Februar 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wo haste den Deine Beilagscheibe zwischen Pedal und Kurbel gelassen ?
> Diese sind bei der Evolve zwingend nötig , steht übrigens auch in der Einbauanleitung !
> Würde mal behaupten das das keine Garantie ist , höchstens eine Kulanz Geschichte



ich habe schon xmal kurbeln eingebaut neue gebrauchte aber ne beilagscheibe war bei keinen dabei weder bei kurbel noch bei pedalen egal welcher preisklasse und welchen herstellers, wann man so was braucht das die kurbel nix abkriegt taugt sie einfach nix, ich sehe ja ein das nach dem 15ten mal runter und raufschrauben ein schaden entsteht aber nicht beim ersten mal!!! sche..s raceface!!!! also ich muß anscheinend wirklich auf die crank brothers warten.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2007)

fährt hier jemand sein slayer mit crossmax ST? wenn ja würd ich mich über ein paar eindrücke freuen, v.a. in hinblick auf seitensteifigkeit (zb im vergleich zum crossmax XL) und max. reifenbreite, sowie was ihr damit fahrt - und natürlich bei welchem gewicht! gibt's die steckachsenoption noch, wie beim XL? danke  

@ @ndy: ich hätte eine evolve xc kurbel günstig abzugeben


----------



## MTsports (23. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> ich habe schon xmal kurbeln eingebaut neue gebrauchte aber ne beilagscheibe war bei keinen dabei weder bei kurbel noch bei pedalen egal welcher preisklasse und welchen herstellers, wann man so was braucht das die kurbel nix abkriegt taugt sie einfach nix, ich sehe ja ein das nach dem 15ten mal runter und raufschrauben ein schaden entsteht aber nicht beim ersten mal!!! sche..s raceface!!!! also ich muß anscheinend wirklich auf die crank brothers warten.




Tja , 

dann fahr Du deine Crank Brothers Kurbeln und werde glücklich   , aber auch bei diesen mußt Du dich an die Einbauanleitung von diesen halten  da Dir sonst keiner eine Garantie gibt .

Übrigens bei einer neuen Evolve Kurbel sind die Beilagsscheiben genau an dieser Stelle mit einem Kabelbinder angebracht , damit so Jungs wie Du sie mit einem Seitenschneider abmachen und sie danach in den Müll werfen können


----------



## hotspice (23. Februar 2007)

ich hatte mal die next lp carbon in neu und nicht mal da war ne beilagscheibe dabei,auch nicht bei xtr xt tune oder sonst ner kurbel!!! auch bei keinem pedal egal ob voll billigteile oder edle voll titan schickimicki pedale. 


danke für den tipp für so jungs wie mich

sorry!


----------



## MTsports (23. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> ich hatte mal die next lp carbon in neu und nicht mal da war ne beilagscheibe dabei,auch nicht bei xtr xt tune oder sonst ner kurbel!!! auch bei keinem pedal egal ob voll billigteile oder edle voll titan schickimicki pedale.
> 
> 
> danke für den tipp für so jungs wie mich
> ...




Tija ,
darf dich leider schon wieder korrigieren :
bei der Next LP Carbon haste recht , Shimano auch aber meine Big Foot von Tune hat Beilagsscheiben dabei gehabt  

Bei den Pedalen habe ich allerdings in meinen 13 Jahren Berufserfahrung auch noch keine gefunden , aber die haben ja auch nichts mit der Kurbel zu tun .

Wünsche Dir aber trozdem viel Glück mit deiner Crank Brothers Kurbeln


----------



## hotspice (24. Februar 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Tija ,
> darf dich leider schon wieder korrigieren :
> bei der Next LP Carbon haste recht , Shimano auch aber meine Big Foot von Tune hat Beilagsscheiben dabei gehabt
> 
> ...



ist ja kein problem wollen ja hier nicht streiten, wollen ja nett miteinander umgehen, aber traurig ist das schon, eigentlich gehören diese beilagscheiben zu den pedalen da ja diese die kurbel schädigen. ist ein artikel für max 8 cent EK-wert, gut die tune habe ich nicht originalverpakt bekommen.
das ganze ist trotzdem traurig wenn man die bilder von der raceface kurbel oben ansieht, aber was ich befürchte das er die pedale nicht richtig angezogen hat und sie sich etwas gelockert hat und beim vollen reintreten ist das pedalauge aufgegeigt hat, so was habe ich auch schon mal gesehen, dann wäre es auch ein anwenderfehler, bei den meisten schäden am bike ist eh der schrauber schuld,

was ganz was anderes, lässt du die niedlichen ahornbremsscheiben auch in 203 und 180 mal machen?

thanks


----------



## Der Toni (24. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> was ganz was anderes, lässt du die niedlichen ahornbremsscheiben auch in 203 und 180 mal machen?
> 
> thanks



Hier gibt´s die in 160, 180, 183, 200 und 203 in 2 Varianten:
http://www.froridershop.de/


----------



## hotspice (24. Februar 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> Ja so ist das die Unterlagscheiben habe ich vergessen....
> 
> SHIT mein Fehler......



aber das das pedalgewinde kaputt ist hat nichts mit der unterlegscheibe zu tun, einzigster vorteil der teile ist das sich die pedalachse nicht in die kurbel einarbeitet, das bei dir muß nen anderen grund haben!!
beim montieren wengale gschlampert? nicht festgezogen? oder bist du beim biken an einem felsbrocken hängen geblieben? wäre auch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2007)

ich hab auf der evolve xc 3 paar pedale ohne jede art von unterlegscheibe gefahren - kann mir also nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das die ursache sein kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (25. Februar 2007)

hotspice schrieb:


> aber das das pedalgewinde kaputt ist hat nichts mit der unterlegscheibe zu tun, einzigster vorteil der teile ist das sich die pedalachse nicht in die kurbel einarbeitet, das bei dir muß nen anderen grund haben!!
> beim montieren wengale gschlampert? nicht festgezogen? oder bist du beim biken an einem felsbrocken hängen geblieben? wäre auch ne möglichkeit.



Leider nein, ich habe wie immer die Pedale gut angezogen, wie gesagt ohne die Unterlagscheibe die wohl bei RF sein müssen......

Bin auch niergends hängengeblieben, waren zwei ganz gemütliche Touren um das neue Bike kennenzulernen......

Tja ich versuche es noch mal bei RF mal sehen......


----------



## hotspice (26. Februar 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich habe wie immer die Pedale gut angezogen, wie gesagt ohne die Unterlagscheibe die wohl bei RF sein müssen......
> 
> Bin auch niergends hängengeblieben, waren zwei ganz gemütliche Touren um das neue Bike kennenzulernen......
> 
> Tja ich versuche es noch mal bei RF mal sehen......





tut mir leid, aber wahrscheinlich gibts nix :-( meine XT gefallen mir gar nicht und die XTR sehen auch sch.... aus und nachdem RF wohl solche probs hat wird es immer schwieriger ne gute kurbel zu finden.

falls RF nix macht welche schraubst du dann drann?

ach ganz ganz wichtig es gibt reperaturgewinde für pedalaugen ist zwar teuer aber billiger als ne neue kurbel!!! frage mal bei deinem händler deines vertrauens nach.


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Februar 2007)

Nimm die HONE, die schaut von den shimano-kurbeln mMn am besten aus, ist relativ günstig und bietet alle Vorteile der Shimano-Kurbeln. Zudem hat die, im gegensatz zu xtr,xt,lx eine Stahl-Gewinde-Einlage, genau wie die saint. was in deinem Fall wirklich von Vorteil sein könnte!


----------



## ribisl (26. Februar 2007)

...da ja die XT Kurbel (zumindest optisch) absolut unpassend für mein Slayer war und die Kettenblätter komplett im popo waren, stand ich jetzt auch vor der Qual der Wahl: 

alte XTR würd optisch super zu SchW, Shifter und auch sonst gut passen, ABER KB fahren sich recht bald ab und kostern dann um die 200,-  

neue XTR: sollen die KB länger halten, aber passt optisch nicht so gut (habs zwischnezeitlich montiert, bis ich hoffentlich morgen meine neue Kurbel bekomm...).

CB Cobalt: optisch mein absoluter Favourit, ABER wenig Erfahrungen, ISIS Innelager?, Wartezeit,.......

Truvativ Noir: Schaut auch super genial aus, aber einfach fehl am Platz auf einem Enduroradl

also bleibt eigentlich eh nur noch eine Race Face: KB sind eigentlich günstig, schaut ganz nett aus und ghört einfach auf ein Rocky. Hab die ganzen Probleme mit den RF Kurbeln, über die man so liest, einfach ignoriert und hab darauf gesetzt, dass es bei mir anders sein wird.  
Hab mir eine Deus in silber genommen, Atlas war mir einfach zu schwer, ist ja sogar schwerer als eine XT.....

Welche hab ich vergessen in Betracht zu ziehen?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (26. Februar 2007)

Tach - mal ne kurze Frage!

Habe mein Slayer gerade komplett zerlegt und jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr wie ich es wieder zusammen bekomme  

 

Nein nein war nur spass !  

Weiss zufällig jemand welche Drehmomente für die den Hinterbau empfohlen sind ?
Auf der Bikeaction seite sind zwar ein paar Werte - scheinen aber für den OLD slayer zu sein ...

Irgendjemand eine Ahnung - Empfehlung ?

Danke


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2007)

Neues Design für mein Slayer 90.......


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Februar 2007)

Respekt! Da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben!?! Sieht Super aus...


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2007)

RICHTIG geil!


----------



## Der Toni (28. Februar 2007)

Klasse,  ich habe mein Slayer so ähnlich :




aber, wie kriegst du die Flasche aus dem Halter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2007)

Danke, Danke an alle - siehe Bikemarktanzeige   Das mit der Flasche geht schon - täuscht ein wenig - schräg nach vorne geht ohne Probleme. Die Halter mit der seitlichen Öffnung sehen sch.... aus. In der Regel nehme ich Trinkrucksack. Gruß Jako


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2007)

Einfach ein wunderbares Fahrrad. Gratulation!


----------



## Schwarzwald (28. Februar 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> ...
> Welche hab ich vergessen in Betracht zu ziehen?



Spricht was gegen FSA? Steh gerade vor dem gleichen Problem...
Wobei wohl XT und XTR das jeweils Beste ist, was man in der jeweiligen Preisklasse bekommen kann.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## ribisl (1. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Spricht was gegen FSA? Steh gerade vor dem gleichen Problem...
> Wobei wohl XT und XTR das jeweils Beste ist, was man in der jeweiligen Preisklasse bekommen kann.
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwald



Naja die Fsadinger gfalln mir halt optisch nicht so und sind auch relativ schwer. Erfahrungen hab ich keine Nennenswerten, ausser vielleicht, dass einmal ein Innenlager bei einer Vdrive nach 800 km hinüber war.
Bin aber sowieso nicht so der FSA Fan, Carbonsachn von denen sind eigentlich alle viel zu schwer.


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

Soo hab meine Gabel nach 4 wöchiger Grantiereise wieder.
So inzwischen ist auch meine RF Deus Kurbel gekommen. Bei der Montage bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher wies mit der Kettenlinie ausschaut. Sind ja Distanzscheiben bei der Kurbel dabei. Welche Konfig nimmt man, 48mm, 49mm oder 50 mm?
Sobald die Kurbel drinn ist, gibts Fotos.


----------



## mr320 (23. März 2007)

@ribisl

Wie war denn der Service bei Marzocchi ? Meine AM sl 1 ist letzte woche gekommen, konnte sie aber noch nicht testen. Hat deine Gabel den Hologramm aufkleber drauf oder ist es ne oem ? Wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar worte dazu sagen könntest. ( Service und Funktion )

Aber Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (23. März 2007)

So, und ich hatte heute auch den Kanal Endgültig voll und hab beschlossen das Race Face mich nun Kreuzweise kann und habe mir von Hope einen Vorbau gekauft. Wollt ursprünglich den Race Face Atlas Vorbau da aber dieser immer noch nicht Lieferbar ist ist es halt ein wunderbarer Hope Vorbau geworden. Sobald das Teil dran ist gibt es neue Bilder.


----------



## mr320 (23. März 2007)

RACE FACE Atlas Vorbau !!! nicht lieferbar.  Des kenn ich auch woher. Warte jetzt ca. 1,5 Monate auf das Teil soll aber laut Aussage meines Händlers im April kommen. Mal sehen ob's klappt. Hab noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> @ribisl
> 
> Wie war denn der Service bei Marzocchi ? Meine AM sl 1 ist letzte woche gekommen, konnte sie aber noch nicht testen. Hat deine Gabel den Hologramm aufkleber drauf oder ist es ne oem ? Wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar worte dazu sagen könntest. ( Service und Funktion )
> 
> Aber Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Slayer.



Also ich kann überhaupt nix gutes zu der Gabel sagen:
War vom ersten Tag an kaputt. Beim Verstellen des Federweges verlor sie die komplette Luft innerhalb von Sekunden. Auch sonst fühlte sie sich schlecht an (Ansprechverhalten, ruckelte irgendwie komisch, immer irgendwie eine Verzögerung beim Einfedern...einfach mies halt).
Habs sie dann zum Händler gebracht, der Sie dann eingeschickt hat, wurde dann über 4 1/2 Wochen vertröstet usw..... Im Endeffekt wurde irgendein Teil des Innenlebens getauscht, der bei allen Gabeln der Erstserie getauscht wurde, wird. 
Naja jetzt hab ich sie wieder, konnte Sie noch nicht ausführlich testen, aber das was ich bisher damit gefahren bin (Stiege runter usw.) fühlt sich genau so an wie vorm Einschicken. Die sinnlose Federwegsverstellung funktioniert nun aber. Ich hoffe, dass die Gabel nur eingefahren gehört. Aber was soll man sagen, ist halt eine reine Luftgabel. Ich hätte auf meine erste Eingebung Z1 Light ETA 2006 in weiss hören solln. Wär auf alle Fälle die bessere Wahl gewesen. Feder/Luft ist einfach besser. Und ETA ist sowieso das beste System (Hab ich bei meinem anderen Rad MX Pro ETA). Das ATA ist mmn voll umsonst: 1min runterdrehen (das lohnt sich ja nur vor 1000hm am Stück) und dann absteigen und wieder 1 min hochdrehen - was für ein Schwachsinn, macht man doch eh nur 1-2mal und dann verzichtet man drauf. Hab mich eigentlich nur wegen den 1cm mehr Federweg und der Gewichtsersparnis gegen die Z1 light entschieden. War wohl ein Fehler.
Ich würd mir die Gabel auf keinen Fall wieder kaufen.

Ich geh schon davon aus das es keine OEM Gabel ist, habs ja bei einem Händler meines vertrauens gekauft. Wo sollte da ein Hollogrampickerl sein?


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

Hier noch Fotos vom mein Baby:
Wiegt übrigens 14,8kg (incl. Polarzeugs)


----------



## Jako (23. März 2007)

Hammergeil  ein paar silberne ahornblätter von mir würden ihm noch gut stehen  Gruß Jako


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

Wie sind die von der Qualität? Haltens auch a Zeitl und schauns aus wie Originale?


----------



## Jako (23. März 2007)

wie sie aussehen sieht man doch auf dem foto weiter oben ganz gut.... sie sind aus bester beschriftungsfolie - kannst du auch mit in die waschstraße


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Also ich kann überhaupt nix gutes zu der Gabel sagen:
> War vom ersten Tag an kaputt. Beim Verstellen des Federweges verlor sie die komplette Luft innerhalb von Sekunden. Auch sonst fühlte sie sich schlecht an (Ansprechverhalten, ruckelte irgendwie komisch, immer irgendwie eine Verzögerung beim Einfedern...einfach mies halt).
> Habs sie dann zum Händler gebracht, der Sie dann eingeschickt hat, wurde dann über 4 1/2 Wochen vertröstet usw..... Im Endeffekt wurde irgendein Teil des Innenlebens getauscht, der bei allen Gabeln der Erstserie getauscht wurde, wird.
> Naja jetzt hab ich sie wieder, konnte Sie noch nicht ausführlich testen, aber das was ich bisher damit gefahren bin (Stiege runter usw.) fühlt sich genau so an wie vorm Einschicken. Die sinnlose Federwegsverstellung funktioniert nun aber. Ich hoffe, dass die Gabel nur eingefahren gehört. Aber was soll man sagen, ist halt eine reine Luftgabel. Ich hätte auf meine erste Eingebung Z1 Light ETA 2006 in weiss hören solln. Wär auf alle Fälle die bessere Wahl gewesen. Feder/Luft ist einfach besser. Und ETA ist sowieso das beste System (Hab ich bei meinem anderen Rad MX Pro ETA). Das ATA ist mmn voll umsonst: 1min runterdrehen (das lohnt sich ja nur vor 1000hm am Stück) und dann absteigen und wieder 1 min hochdrehen - was für ein Schwachsinn, macht man doch eh nur 1-2mal und dann verzichtet man drauf. Hab mich eigentlich nur wegen den 1cm mehr Federweg und der Gewichtsersparnis gegen die Z1 light entschieden. War wohl ein Fehler.
> ...



   
Das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an!
Wie du weißt habe ich ja die gleiche Gabel und einmal abgesehen von der Sache mit dem ATA,da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung,trifft alles andere in keinster Weise auf meine zu.Gut,etwas Einfahrzeit ist eigentlich normal aber Luftverlust und Geruckel ist mir völlig fremd.Zudem habe ich meine  schon letzten Oktober bekommen,also auf jeden Fall dann ja auch Erstserie.
Ich würde sie jederzeit wärmstens empfehlen!




@Jako
Schon mal vorweg,ich brauche keine Blätter für mein "Cult"...die Tribals sind eigenständig genug  

Allerdings für meiner Drea ihr *SXC* wäre das evtl. eine Option


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

Mal schaun werd sie mal ausführlich testen, vielleicht wirds ja noch was. 
Aja Luftverlust hat sie keinen mehr seit sie von der Garantiereise zurück ist.


----------



## bestmove (23. März 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Hier noch Fotos vom mein Baby:
> Wiegt übrigens 14,8kg (incl. Polarzeugs)



Sieht sehr schön aus, eine wahre Komposition  und Gewicht is auch super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2007)

genial mit den dt's ....


----------



## nonem (27. März 2007)

hatte an meinen alten Bike auch die AM1 allerdings auch 2005. Ich find auch das sie ziemlich klapperig wirkte. Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slayer 70. Da is jetzt die 36er Fox Talas drin


----------



## ribisl (28. März 2007)

Hier mal im Einsatz - Gabel wird hoffentlich noch besser werden...


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. März 2007)

So meins ist nun definitv fertig für die Saison 2007


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. März 2007)

Schick - da hat sich ja echt was entwickelt.

Was zu nörgeln find ich aber leider trotzdem - der CRUDCATCHER !!!

hmmmm so ein bisschen dreck im Maul hat doch noch keinem geschadet  

ansonsten 

Sogar die Blumen passen zum bike !


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. März 2007)

Hier nochmal meine Mühle.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/348692/cat/16573


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. März 2007)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Sogar die Blumen passen zum bike !



lol das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen ....  aber hast Recht. Sobald es auch ein wenig trockener wird kommt der Crudcatcher auch wieder weg. Er erfüllt seinen zweck ganz gut und meine Frau dankt es mir nach jeder Tour 


Dein Bike gefällt auch sehr gut. Hatte gestern das Slayer 90 auch in der Hand, ich finde die Farben in Natura sogar noch viel geiler als Sie auf dem Bild rüberkommen!!!


----------



## Jako (31. März 2007)

YES !! Slayer 90 rules


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. März 2007)

Auch ein schöner Aufbau!!! 

Auf diesem Bild kommen die Farben schon deutlich besser raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (31. März 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> .... meine Frau dankt es mir nach jeder Tour




aaaaha ! Ich frag jetzt mal nicht genauer nach....


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. März 2007)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> aaaaha ! Ich frag jetzt mal nicht genauer nach....



Sie dankt es mir das ich nicht ganz so übel verdreckt nach Hause komme .... lol .....


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

Du bist aber ein LIEBER,soviel Rücksicht nehme ich nicht 
Es gibt doch Waschmaschinen!


----------



## Osti (31. März 2007)

hier mal mein Slayer, das über den Winter ein paar Änderungen erfahren hat:

- Lenker: Syntace Vector DH gegen Race Face Atlas
- Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus gegen Syncros Race DH
- Pedale: Specialized gegen Wellgo Magnesium
- Bremsen: Mono M4 gegen Mono M6 (noch auf Bewährung)
- Reifen: Specialized Enduro gegen Maxxis Advantage 2,4" 
- Sattelklemme: die originale gegen Hope


----------



## Jako (31. März 2007)

hi osti, geiles bike....warum hast Du die sattelklemme getauscht? wegen gewicht? gruß jako


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2007)

Wirklich perfekt! Vor allem der weniger klobige Vorbau passt einfach wesentlich besser in das Gesamtbild. Und die Lackierung ist einfach die schönste....

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (31. März 2007)

Merci,

Lenker und Vorbau taugen mir deutlich besser. Leichter, schöner und der Lenker ist noch mal 20mm breiter, was sich in deutlich besserer Kontrolle bergab bemerkbar macht.

Wie man an der abgewetzten Deus Sattelstütze sieht   versenke ich den Sattel bergab auf Trails häufig. Die RM Sattelklemme ist dadurch recht schnell ausgenudelt und die Hope ist einfach bombproof verarbeitet und klemmt auch deutlich besser.

dann habe ich hier noch so ein paar Maple Leafs liegen, die ich demnächst auch mal anbringen werde, allerdings eher sparsam, nicht dass das Radl nachher überladen wirkt...


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. April 2007)

Hi Osti!

Schöner Auf-/bzw. Umbau und nette Kulisse!

Eine Frage, woher hast du die Wellgo Magnesium, die sind ja baugleich mit den nc-17, sprich haben auch 380g, sollen aber deutlich billiger sein. Mein Problem, ich hab noch keine Bezugsquelle gefunden!


----------



## Osti (1. April 2007)

ein Paar habe ich mal bei Ebay geschnickelt und das andere hier im Bikemarkt. Aber du hast recht, zu humanen Preisen sieht man die selten. Bin von den Pedalen aber recht überzeugt, waren die ersten die eine komplette Saison am DH-Bike überlebt haben und keine Mucken machen und auch noch schön leicht sind.


----------



## Bikeaddict (2. April 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> ein Paar habe ich mal bei Ebay geschnickelt und das andere hier im Bikemarkt. Aber du hast recht, zu humanen Preisen sieht man die selten. Bin von den Pedalen aber recht überzeugt, waren die ersten die eine komplette Saison am DH-Bike überlebt haben und keine Mucken machen und auch noch schön leicht sind.



danke, das heißt ich muss weiter ausschau halten!


----------



## Morti (4. April 2007)

hoi,

hier auch von mir mal kleines update zu meinem rad. für 2007 hab ich

Race Face Diabolus Innenlager (vorher Deus)
Race Face Diabolus Riser 710mm (vorher Deus)
Maxxis Minion XC (vorher Nobbi Nic)

drangebastelt. bin immer noch schwer zu frieden mit dem rad, beste was ich je hatte.....


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. April 2007)

Leute mal ne Frage an euch, ich fahre ja ein Slayer 50 und bin echt momentan ziemlich angepisst von dem Rad und zwar habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich mal richtig durch den Dreck düse mein Hauptlager jedesmal an zu krachen das alles zu spät ist, letztes Wochenende erst, war ich beim Bikeladen meines Vertrauens und dort haben wir das Unter Lager komplett ausgebaut gereinigt, eingefettet und wieder zusammen geschraubt. Am vergangen Montag war ich dann im Schönbuch unterwegs und hab das Bike entsprechend eingesaut, gestern hatte ich wieder kurz Zeit zum Biken und mir ist schon da aufgefallen das es wieder mit knacksen anfängt. Ich dachte erst es sei der Sattel, als ich heute aber ausgiebig Biken war musste ich feststellen, dass das krachen wieder aus dem Hauptlager vom Hinterbau herausdröhnt!! 

Mich würde interessieren ob Ihr auch ständig am Schauben seid? 
Das Hauptlager, was für Einzelteile sind in der Achse? Bei mir ist es der vordere Teil vom Rahmen, metallische Unterlagsscheiben und dann der Hinterbau und dazwischen reichlich Fett. Ich habe heute überlegt ob da nicht Kunststoffunterlagsscheiben sinnvoller wären? Habt Ihr mir Tipps hierzu? 

Könnte es sein, dass die Lager am Sack sind?

Ich weis langsam nun echt nicht mehr weiter, es kotzt halt tierisch an nen Haufen Geld hinzulegen und ständig am Schrauben zu sein, wenn mann mal das Bike entsprechend genutzt hat.

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen und Ideen.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## soederbohm (6. April 2007)

Hi Sven,

hatte die Probleme bisher noch nicht und ich hab mein Bike schon einige Male eingesaut. Aber Deine Erfahrungen machen  mir etwas Sorgen... ich lass mich mal überraschen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. April 2007)

Mal schauen was ich nun machen werde. Habe gestern aus Faulheit nur die Lager mit WD40 eingesprüht. Bin mal gespannt ob es immer noch kracht und macht und tut. Werde heute Vormittag dann mal das Bike raus holen und Richtung Bikeladen radeln (Hoffentlich ist der heute offen), wenn es kracht kann ich ja gleich vorbei schauen wenn nicht fahre ich weiter in den Schönbuch 

Bin echt mal gespannt!!


----------



## Morti (7. April 2007)

hallo,

das problem hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht. ich saue meins auch derbe ein, bin den ganzen winter gefahren. ich hab bisher auch nix großartig auseinander gebaut, nur wasserschlauch und danach wd40 drauf....

bei mir knackts aber schon wieder aus richtung innenlager....nervt genauso


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. April 2007)

So, habe gerade das Bike aus der Garage geholt und bin mal kurz 20 minuten derbst damit gefahren, bin bei mir den Berg hoch und hab mir kurz ein paar Stufen ca, 20 Stück und einen kleinen Drop 50 cm gegeben und das WD40 hat seine Arbeit gut verrichtet. Es knackst niergends mehr. Keine Ahnung was da los war, möglicherweise hat sich ein Dreckklumpen festgesetzt, jetzt ist alles wieder okay.

Daraus lerne ich, Fahrrad nach jeder Tour immer schön mit WD40 einnebeln!!!

Bekommt man auf das WD40 irgendwo Mengenrabatt 

Ach ja genau, mein Innenlager ist von Archos, das hebt richtig gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (7. April 2007)

also ich kaufe mir immer das LM 40 ist glaube ich das selbe, gibt es hin und wieder recht günstig beim Penny Markt   aber löst das nicht gummis auf und macht fett dünne? also ich bin da mittlerweile recht vorsichtig geworden teflon inliner quellen von diesen oelen auf.

so habe meine schraube aus dem bein herausen mit etwas glück kann im mein slayer in 2 -3 wochen auch mal wieder bewegen, nach 10 wochen bin ich voll auf entzug


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. April 2007)

mal schauen was mich nun als nächstes erwartet. Ich werde das WD40 in Zukunft auch mit mehr Vorsicht einsetzten. Ich denke ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden. War nicht das Hauptlager sondern an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme, echt komisch da hatte ich noch nie was. Wie gesagt, heute Nachmittag geht es in den Schönbuch un dann werden wir ja sehen dann wird es aber auch mal wieder höchste Zeit das Bike zu putzen.

@hotspice: Du hattest 10 Wochen MB entzug, Du armer. Ich denke ich würde durchdrehen. Na dann noch gute Besserung!!!


----------



## hotspice (7. April 2007)

@Dome_2001

bin beim biken auf die fresse(bein)geflogen. am 4.2. dumm gelaufen, pech gehabt aber es geht ja aufwärts.

danke für die besserungswünsche, aber du weißt ja wer sich bessern muß hat nix getaugt *g*


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. April 2007)

So, mein Bock hat es 3 Stunden ohne murren und knurren durchgehalten. Juhu!!! Es funktioniert wieder!!!! Nur heute hab ich irgendwie nicht wirklich den Mum für alle Abfahrten bzw. Teilpassagen gehabt. Bei den Treppen, die kenner wissen welche ich mein, hab ich heute gekniffen und das Bombenloch bin ich auch nur durchgefahren und hab nicht die kleine Rampe genutzt. Na ja, mal schauen wann ich wieder den Mum dazu habe.

Im großen und ganzen war es einfach nur geil!!! I love my bike!!

@hotspice: Letztes Jahr im Februar hat es mich auch übelst hingewichst, lag Bewusstlos auf dem Boden und hatte ein Schleudertraume. Seitdem fahre ich nur noch Strasse im Winter!!! War mir echt ne Lektion!!!


----------



## Osti (9. April 2007)

kennt jemand die Buchsenmaße für den Dämpfer auswendig? 22x8mm?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (13. April 2007)

aaaalso - bei mir hat´s letztes Jahr so ca einen Monat nach dem Kauf geknackst wie bescheuert.

Lag am Hauptlager - hat sich etwas gelockert.
Wieder entsprechend angezogen und mit loc tite gesichert war den Rest der Saison ruh. (Incl. 1 1/2 Monate Alpen.....)

Dann gegen Ende der Saison ging´s wieder los aber nicht so heftig.

Über den Winder den ganzen Quark zerlegt, gefettet und wieder zusammengepfriemelt. Bislang alles ruhig (waren aber auch nur ein paar Touren im Grunewald  

mal sehn -


Dämpferbuchsen sind 8mm Breite 22....


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. April 2007)

Hab jetzt das Problem denke ich gefunden, wenn es mit krachen Anfängt sprühe ich auf die Dämpferbuchsen WD40 warte etwas bis es sich verteilt und dann ist wieder ruhe ... naja werde mal wenn ich Lustig bin den Dämpfer rausbauen und die Buchsen mal ordenlich reinigen. Momentan geht es mit WD40 ganz gut 

Bin froh das nicht nur ich die Probleme hatte bzw. habe.


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. April 2007)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage, wollt mri gerade Loctit bestellen und bin hier auf eine Interessante Frage gestoßen.

Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr? 

Niedrigfest: Mit normalen Werkzeug leicht wieder lösbar.
Mittelfest: Mit normalen Werkzeug noch lösbar.

Würde mich interssieren bevor ich hier etwas falsches Bestelle.

Danke!!


----------



## Schwarzwald (15. April 2007)

Ich habe den Mittelfesten - der hat etwas Reserven, wenn's mal nicht ganz fettfrei war. Beim Niedrigfesten muss man schon sehr gut entfetten.
Und wenn man es mal nicht gelöst bekommt, einfach etwas erwärmen.
Meine Meinung - würde darum keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (15. April 2007)

yuppie, war heute dieses Jahr zum ersten mal wieder mit dem Slayer in den Bergen. Das Slayer geht bergab einfach nur abartig gut  

sorry, hab gute Laune und musste das mal loswerden  .


----------



## Soulbrother (16. April 2007)

*SEHR SCHÖN - SO MUß ES SEIN!*


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. April 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Ich habe den Mittelfesten - der hat etwas Reserven, wenn's mal nicht ganz fettfrei war. Beim Niedrigfesten muss man schon sehr gut entfetten.
> Und wenn man es mal nicht gelöst bekommt, einfach etwas erwärmen.
> Meine Meinung - würde darum keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen
> 
> ...



Dann werd ich mir mal den Mittelfesten gönnen. Von Syntace gibt es diesen Bond -48. Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht?


----------



## Epic-Rider (20. April 2007)

hallo

ich gehöre nun auch zu den stolzen besitzern eines new slayers...
und zwar hab ich eins in 16.5"...
habe es aber erst diesen winter gekauft. bin aber seitdem schon eine woche am gardasee gewesen und unzählige trails bei uns gefahren.
gekauft wurde es bereits mit den 200er scheiben. 
getauscht wurden dann noch die deus xc kurbeln gegen die xt kurbeln, und die für mich zu kurze race face sattelstütze gegen eine teleskopsattelstütze von nc-17. des weiteren ist eine shiftguide dran mit 22-36 kettenblätter und ein fsa bashguard. 

bis jetzt bin ich von dem bike nur noch begeistert. es tritt sich wunderbar bergauf und bergab geht es einfach nur göttlich. 
hoffe mal das es so bleibt und ich noch viel spass dran haben werde.







ach ja bitte sagt nix zu dem kettenstrebenschutz, hatte bis jetzt noch keine lust einen anderen zu besorgen. aber schwarze kabelbinder habe ich schon da.


----------



## Morti (27. April 2007)

tach,

wieder mal nen update ;-)

truvativ shiftguide und crank brothers 5050


----------



## ribisl (28. April 2007)

so dann gibts auch von mir ein Update:

neues Schaltwerk, das alte wurde im Zuge des Totalausfalles des Schaltaugs, zerstört
und endlich ein kürzerer Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (30. April 2007)

ready to rock im bikepark.....


----------



## Soulbrother (30. April 2007)

Für Bikeparkbesuche würde ich dir auch noch die Investition in einen kürzeren Vorbau empfehlen.


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2007)

Das mit dem kurzen Vorbau würde ich auch dringend in Betracht ziehen.
Ausserdem eine extrem abgedunkelte Brille um die Camo Double Tracks zu verkraften.


----------



## Jako (30. April 2007)

das mit dem vorbau stimmt schon - aber in erster linie ist es immer noch ein tourer..... das beste an dem laufradsatz sind die 440er dt-swiss narben und der preis für das ganze..... die sonnenbrille hätte ich bei den deemax gebraucht - die waren mir einfach zu porno.... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2007)

*EEEEEEndlich hat Mavic mein Flehen erhört!!!*

*CROSSMAX ST mit 20mm Steckachse*





*...für den NEUEN WÜRGER*


----------



## Osti (3. Mai 2007)

aber mal fix ab auf die Waage


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2007)

1667 gr. also ca. 300gr. gespart gegenüber den SX.


----------



## Osti (3. Mai 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 1667 gr. also ca. 300gr gespaart gegenüber den SX.



  und wie breit sind die dinger?

edit: habs gefunden, scheinen 26mm breit zu sein...


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2007)

Meine alten,die SX sind 26 breit und 22 hoch und die neuen ST hier sind 23 breit und 21,2 hoch.
Morgen gibts dann ein Bike-update-photo.


----------



## Jako (4. Mai 2007)

gibt es denn einen wesentlichen unterschied zwischen der crossmax XL und der 2007er crossmx ST ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Mai 2007)

ich hab den wechsel XL -> ST am ETS-X auch seit kurzem hinter mir, bis auf's niedrigere gewicht wäre mir nix aufgefallen! meine ST haben allerdings "nur" eine schnellspannachse.


----------



## Jako (4. Mai 2007)

.....hast Du denn unterschied gewogen? nach angaben sind es ja gerade mal ca. 50g .....gruß jako


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Mai 2007)

gewogen hab ich's leider nicht, 50g kommen mir aber sehr wenig vor. die XL sind doch mit ~1800g angegeben, d.h. es müssten ca. 150g sein!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2007)

Herstellerangabe XL: 1805g  (v. 860g/h.945g)

Herstellerangabe ST (Schnellspannachse): 1645g  
(v. 760g/h.885g bezieht sich allerdings auf Centerlock)

Selbst gewogen ST (Steckachse 20mm): 1667g


----------



## Jako (4. Mai 2007)

ok, das ist natürlich schon ein unterschied..... muß bei gelegenheit mal meinen xl-satz wiegen - wahrscheinlich wird dann der unterschied noch größer.... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2007)

*"Nur" noch 14,5Kg*


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2007)

Schlicht und ergreifend traumhaft!


----------



## ribisl (6. Mai 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *"Nur" noch 14,5Kg*



Incl Pedale????? 
Wie geht das?? Schwerer Sattel......
Meins hat 14,8kg..
Teileliste?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2007)

Danke Flo  

*Martin*,na klar mit Pedale Meins hatte vorher auch 14,8Kg.
Ich muß mich allerdings auf die Angaben meiner digitalen Personenwaage verlassen.Und der Sattel ist glaube ich gar nicht mal so schwer.

Aber....da fällt mir gerade etwas ein  , ich hatte jetzt nur die eingespaarten 300gr vom alten Gewicht abgezogen,aber damals war ein SLR-Sattel montiert.Sorry,dann rechnen wir halt mal grob 100gr. wieder drauf und dann sind es eben 14,6Kg!O.K?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (6. Mai 2007)

Das kann man gelten lassen 
Meins ist aber ab morgen noch leichter, viel sogar  wird nur noch um die 12,6 kg haben....... 

...aber leider nicht mehr fahrbereit. Meine ganz spezielle italienische Freundin geht auf ihre 2. Garantiereise   Hat nur 125mm Federweg! 
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr......bin ja jetzt bekennender MZverabscheuer.


----------



## mr320 (6. Mai 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Das kann man gelten lassen
> Meine ganz spezielle italienische Freundin geht auf ihre 2. Garantiereise   Hat nur 125mm Federweg!
> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr......bin ja jetzt bekennender MZverabscheuer.



also ich hab mich jetzt in meine Italienerin verliebt. Hammergeil !!! EHRLICH. (nach ca. 1000 km)
Was hat Cosmicsports denn zu deinem Gabelproblem gesagt. Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren. schreib mal was zurück und halte uns mal auf den laufenden. BITTE BITTE BITTE.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2007)

*Martin*,so wie´s aussieht hast du da ja echt mal voll die *kretzige Italienerin *erwischt.Also meine ist nach wie vor ganz lieb und geschmeidig,ich kann nicht klagen...hoffentlich bleibt sie so...aber bei meinem liebevollen Händchen für Frauen mach ich mir keine Gedanken  !
Tut mir auf jeden Fall sehr Leid für dich,aber wenn du die Italiana jetzt wirklich hasst,dann probier doch mal so ne Amischlampe aus,da hab ich 3 Stck. von im Stall und die sind superrobust und nehmen einem so schnell nix krumm!

*Ich möchte dich jetzt ungern weiter frustrieren,aber mir hat das mit dem Gewicht keine Ruhe gelassen...ich war vorhin noch schnell bei einem Freund der eine gescheite Digitalwaage hat.Ich sage jetzt nichts weiter,schau halt mal selbst *








​
*Ich find´s gut...hätte ich nicht gedacht*


----------



## ribisl (6. Mai 2007)

Naja hassen würd ich nicht sagen hab ja noch ne Italienerin, die super funktioniert. Und in meinem Umfeld schwört ja alles auf die Süssen ausm Süden (sind aber alles keine Luftgabeln). 
Und ausserdem hört man von den Amis (ausser Fox ja auch nichts gutes - mit Fox hab ich eigentlich im Gabelbereich no keine Erfahrungen - wär auch mal ne Möglichkeit). Genug vom leidigen Gabelthema.

Gewicht ist ja wirklich ein Wahnsinn - kanns nicht fassen, wo ist nur der halbe Kilo mehr an Meinem  
Wahrscheinlich Reifen, Shifter (XO oder??) vielleicht LRS (dachte eigentlich dir N´DURO sind leicht),.......
Anbei Teileliste

AJA: Was mich noch interessiern würd: Mit wieviel Luft (oben, unten) fährst du die AM1 SL? Bin meine zuletzt mit 6bar unten und 5bar oben gefahren. Wiege 68 kg. War von der Performance her eigentlich schon ganz ordentlich - leider bin dann auf das mit den Federweg draufgekommen....


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Und ausserdem hört man von den Amis (ausser Fox ja auch nichts gutes - mit Fox hab ich eigentlich im Gabelbereich no keine Erfahrungen - wär auch mal ne Möglichkeit).



Von eben genau diesen habe ich gesprochen  



> Gewicht ist ja wirklich ein Wahnsinn - kanns nicht fassen, wo ist nur der halbe Kilo mehr an Meinem
> Wahrscheinlich Reifen, Shifter (XO oder??) vielleicht LRS (dachte eigentlich dir N´DURO sind leicht),.......
> Anbei Teileliste



Ja, XO Shifter




> AJA: Was mich noch interessiern würd: Mit wieviel Luft (oben, unten) fährst du die AM1 SL? Bin meine zuletzt mit 6bar unten und 5bar oben gefahren. Wiege 68 kg. War von der Performance her eigentlich schon ganz ordentlich - leider bin dann auf das mit den Federweg draufgekommen....



Sorry,aber das weiß ich nicht mehr...hab´s mir auch nicht notiert,allerdings dürften meine Drücke für dich auch ziemlich wenig Aussagekraft besitzen,da ich mit 95Kg operiere.Ich kann allerdings mit 100%iger Sicherheit behaupten,daß die von Marzocchi angegebenen Luftdrücke völlig für den Ar... sind -weil viel zu hart!!!


----------



## Kairo (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mit meinem Neuen WÃ¼rger jetzt ca. 1.500km gefahren, davon auch viel im Dreck bei NÃ¤sse, war damit 2x im Park. AnschlieÃend habe ich es immer mit einer Gardena-Giftspritze mit Wasser gereinigt. 
Gestern habe ich beim Check festgestellt, dass die Buchsen des DÃ¤mpfers ausgeschlagen waren. Habe mir jetzt 4 neue Buchsen geholt und dafÃ¼r 25,-â¬ bezahlt. Angeblich passen nur die von Fox. Ich finde den Preis allerdings zu teuer. 
Welche Erfahrungen/ Alternativen habt Ihr? Wie reinigt Ihr Eure New Slayer? Der Tretlagerbereich ist ja ziemlich verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (9. Mai 2007)

Reinge meinen auch immer mit dem Schlauch und hab nach 2000km (zugegeben ohne Park) noch keine Probleme.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Mai 2007)

Also, ich bin inzwischen auch am fast täglichen Fetten und schmieren meiner Dämpferbuchse. Wie erkenne ich das die Buchse ausgeschlagen ist? Meine Hätte dann 3500 km gehalten und ich war ein paar mal im Park.

Aber momentan hab ich auch in diesem Bereich diverse Probleme.

Mein Bike reinige ich auch immer mit dem Schlauch und mit meinem Putzlupen, dauert ewig aber man bekommt es so ganz gut sauber, zumindest die 4 mal im Jahr die ich es im Jahr im normal Fall putze, ansonsten finde ich etwas Schmodder ganz schick am Bike


----------



## Osti (9. Mai 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin inzwischen auch am fast täglichen Fetten und schmieren meiner Dämpferbuchse. Wie erkenne ich das die Buchse ausgeschlagen ist?



wenn du das Rad am Sattel leicht anhebst und dann ein leichtes vertikales Spiel im Hinterbau spürst sind die Buchsen idR ausgeschlagen. Diesbgl. habe ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Mai 2007)

Ich werde gleich mal heute danach schauen .... 

Danke Osti!!!


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2007)

@ dome 2001:
Das (vertikale) Spiel kann allerdings mehrere Ursachen haben. Bei meinem Bike waren die Hinterradnabe (Easton Havoc) und einige Lager vom Rahmen (insbesondere das Hauptlager) lose. Die Dämpferbuchsen waren zusätzlich ausgeschlagen.
War eventuell einfach zu viel Dreck und zu wenig pflege, werde wohl in Zukunft gründlicher sein müssen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Mai 2007)

@Kairo: Mein Lager am Rahmen sind sicherlich bomenbest. Hab Sie erst vor 4 Wochen rausgebaut, geputzt und dann mit Loctite entsprechnd fixiert. Die heben und sind Bomben fest, mein Hinteradnabe (Hope ProII) hebt auch noch Bombenfest. Hatte hierzu noch keine Probleme, Es kommt bei mir denke ich jedesmal aus der Dämpferbuchse, wenn ich ordentlich Fett zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer habe ist alles prima und nach einer gewissen Fahrzeit, wenn das Fett druchgedattelt ist fängt es wieder an zu krachen und knarzen .... Naja, Werd heute Abend mal danach schauen und mit mal wenn notwendig neue Buchsen besorgen. Sind die Orginal Buchsne aus Alu? Wenn ja, könnte man hier nicht stabileres Material nehmen und sich entsprechende hieraus drehen lassen?


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Mai 2007)

Mein Tipp:
Durchgehende Hohlachse aus Stahl, zum Ausdistanzieren nach links und rechts jeweils ein Aluspacer.
Oft ist auch das Bushing (Gleitlager im Dämpferauge) die Ursache, die geben auch ab und zu mal etwas nach. Das verursacht dann das identische Symptom wie die ausgeschlagenen Alubuchsen. Zum Ein/Auspressen benötigt man allerdings so ein kleines Spezial-Tool (zumindest bei Fox ist es so).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2007)

Die Dämpferbuchsen sind aus Alu und sollten auf alle Fälle weicher sein als die eingepressten Gleitlager im Dämpfer. Denn wenn die verschlissen sind wird es wahrscheinlich richtig teuer. Aus diesem Grund rate ich ich auch von einer Stahlachse ab. Mit ner (eigenen) Fräse kann man sicherlich passgenaue Buchsen herstellen aber eine Werkstatt damit zu beauftragen wird sicherlich auch nicht günstiger als die Originalteile.


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Mai 2007)

FÃ¼r einen Satz Bushings ruft der Importeur als uvP 12,40 â¬ auf. Also nicht so wirklich teuer. 
Dem Gleitlager ist es aber auch vollkommen egal, ob es sich auf Alu oder Stahl bewegt. Fox gibt ausdrÃ¼cklich sowohl Aluspacer als auch Stahlachsen fÃ¼r seine Bushings frei. Das kann man auch daran sehen, dass es auch originale Fox-Stahlachsen fÃ¼r deren DÃ¤mpfer zu kaufen gibt.

GruÃ

bike-it-easy


----------



## turbo-matic (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Slayer's,

einige Slayerversionen kommen doch standardmäßig mit den IRC Mibro 2,25.

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht seinen Mibro-Reifensatz zu verkaufen ?

Wenn ja, freue ich mich über ein Angebot per PM.

Greetz
Turbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazybiker (25. Mai 2007)

Servus, kann mir jemand vielleicht die Tretlagerbreite vom neuen Slayer sagen
vielen Dank
Felix


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Mai 2007)

Das Innenlagergehäuse ist 73mm breit.

greets,


----------



## Hedonist (25. Mai 2007)

die nabeneinbaubreite beträgt 145mm .. 







http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/504/beule.JPG

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/504/von_oben3.JPG

:kotz:


----------



## Xexano (26. Mai 2007)

Ach du Sch...eibenkleister, wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Hedonist (26. Mai 2007)

..dem fallenden radl war ein stein im weg :[


----------



## Jako (3. Juni 2007)

an alle Slayer-Fahrer (auch SXC), 
welche Vorbaulänge fahrt ihr - und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr evtl. mit anderen Längen gemacht? Gruß Jako


----------



## Osti (3. Juni 2007)

70mm bei ~12° Steigung, passt bergauf und bergab ganz gut


----------



## kreisel (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habs getan: Ich habe heute ein 2006er Slayer 50 bestellt!


----------



## nonem (15. Juni 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habs getan: Ich habe heute ein 2006er Slayer 50 bestellt!


was kostet das jetzt? Wo hast du es geordert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (15. Juni 2007)

Ich habs von Sport Schindele:

http://www.schindele.griesthal.de/index.htm

Haben mir das 2006er Slayer 50 für 2000,- Euro plus 30 ,- Euro Versand angeboten.


----------



## nonem (18. Juni 2007)

Da ich hauptsächlich im "Groben" unterwegs bin würde ich gern mein Slayer mit ner schaltbaren 2fach Kettenführung und nen Bashguard ausstatten. Ich hab die Race Face Deus XC Kurbel dran. Welche Kefü bzw. welchen Bashguard kann man dafür verwenden. Wo bekommt man diese günstig?
Ich hab nen 3fach x9 Trigger dran, gibts den auch als 2fach Ausführung.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## soederbohm (18. Juni 2007)

Werd mir (vermutlich) kommende Woche nen RF-Guard und ne Shiftguide hinbauen. Bekommt man günstig beim local Dealer


----------



## nonem (18. Juni 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Werd mir (vermutlich) kommende Woche nen RF-Guard und ne Shiftguide hinbauen. Bekommt man günstig beim local Dealer


gibts da spezielle oder passen alle RaceFace Parts für die Deus XC Kurbel?


----------



## Jendo (18. Juni 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> Da ich hauptsächlich im "Groben" unterwegs bin würde ich gern mein Slayer mit ner schaltbaren 2fach Kettenführung und nen Bashguard ausstatten. Ich hab die Race Face Deus XC Kurbel dran. Welche Kefü bzw. welchen Bashguard kann man dafür verwenden. Wo bekommt man diese günstig?
> Ich hab nen 3fach x9 Trigger dran, gibts den auch als 2fach Ausführung.
> Vielen Dank!


Du kannst ganz normal den 3fach Trigger weiter fahren. Dabei kann man aber den dritten gang über die einstellschrauben und die Zuglänge einstellen.
mfg Rob


----------



## kreisel (19. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass ich diese Woche mein Slayer 50 bekomme. Da ist ne MZ AM 2 /eta drin und der LRS ist ein Mavic CrossRide. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die Gabel gegen eine MZ AM SL1 (2007) mit Steckachse und den CrossRide gegen einen LRS mit Singletrack-Felgen tausche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (20. Juni 2007)

Wer von euch fährt denn das Slayer mit ner schaltbaren Kefü?


----------



## Epic-Rider (22. Juni 2007)

hallo 

ich fahre das slayer mit einer shiftguide an einer xt kurbel mit fsa bashguard und 22-36er kettenblätter.

die kombination funzt einwandfrei. einen extra umwerfer brauchst nicht, das kann man so wunderbar einstellen das es passt.

du merkst eigentlich gar net das sie da ist. die führung tut einfach ihren dienst und du freust dich weil dir die kette nie runterfällt. 

wennst noch fragen hast frag einfach  

mfg matthias


----------



## Hedonist (22. Juni 2007)

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliessen..
fahre die shiftguide mit holzfeller 24/36 und die führung funzt wirklich absolut unauffällig..empfehlenswert, besonders für den kleinen preis. du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du den umwerfer so hoch setzt wie bei drei blättern, da sonst..zumindest bei meinem xt-dual.. die schwinge an den umwerfer stossen kann.


----------



## nonem (22. Juni 2007)

Danke!
Meint ihr diese hier?
http://www.actionsports.de/Kettenfuehrungen/Truvativ-Shiftguide-XR-Kettenfuehrung::9528.html

Passt die auch auf die RF Deus XC X-Type?
Wie wird das Teil angebaut?


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2007)

mein Slayer hat nun so richtig übel angefangen zu knacken und knarzen. Ich bin aber nicht der Überzeugung, dass es von den Dämpferbuchsen kommt, sonder habe eher das Schwingenlager oder die anderen Lager im Verdacht. 

Hat jemand schon mal das Schwingenlager demontiert? Kann man das überhaupt so einfach demontieren? Falls das jemand schon mal gemacht hat, wäre es nett, wenn er mal nen kurzes HowTo posten könnte.

Merci,

Osti


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2007)

Juhu es ist da, das Slayer 50!! 
Aber was ist das - fällt Euch dazu was ein? 

Irgend ein Gegenstand ist mit voller Wucht durch den Karton ans Schaltwerk gestoßen. Das Schaltwerk hat standgehalten, das Schaltauge könnte noch o. k. sein, aber das Ausfallende ist krumm.
Was meint Ihr?  
Es handelt sich um einen Transportschaden. Lässt sich sowas wieder gerade biegen oder besser neuen Hinterbau?
Wie man auf den Bildern vielleicht erkennen kann lässt sich das Schaltauge mit der Hand bewegen, d. h. das Gewinde ist auch defekt!?
Oder sollte ich das Rad wieder verpacken und zurücksenden.
Der Versender "Sport Schindele" sagt mir nur das könnte nicht sein, und dass sich nur das Schaltauge verbiegen könnte. Naja, leider kann er im Moment keine Mail aufmachen, da irgendwas nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Xexano (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn das Hinterrad richtig eingebaut ist, dann sieht es in den Bildern verdammt danach aus, dass das Schaltauge und das Ausfallende verbogen wÃ¤re. 
Ich wÃ¼rde auf KEINEN FALL das Ausfallende zurÃ¼ckbiegen! Es ist noch ein neues Slayer 50 und schon direkt verbogen?  Nee, so geht das nicht!

Eigentlich mÃ¼sste die Transportfirma die Kosten dafÃ¼r aufkommen (das Paket war doch hoffentlich versichert? Bei den Transportkosten... (30,- â¬  )), da der Schaden wÃ¤hrend ihres Transportes geschehen ist. 

Und was Sport Schindele sagt, ist egal! Du hast auf jeden Fall noch die 14 Tage RÃ¼ckgabegarantie laut dt. Gesetz. Das einzige Problem, was vielleicht auftreten kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¤re, dass du evntl. nachweisen muss, dass der Schaden nicht erst bei dir entstanden ist.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juni 2007)

Zurückschicken!
Problem des Paketdienstes oder des Absenders, aber nicht deins. Du kannst ja anhand des unbenutzten Bikes nachweisen, dass du noch nicht gefahren bist.
Mach sicherheitshalber noch ein Bild vom Karton an der betreffenden Stelle.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2007)

Zur Zeit stehe ich noch in Kontakt mit Sport Schindele. Wie er sagt, kann er im Moment keine Emails empfangen, also kann er auch die Photos vom Rad und dem Karton nicht sehen. Er geht davon aus, dass ich mich irre und nur das Schaltauge krumm ist. Aber der Schaden ist sehr viel kapitaler: Schaltauge, Ausfallende krumm, Gewinde für Ausfallende defekt!
Scheibe, und ich habe mich so gefreut !!
Morgen werde ich dort nochmal anrufen, ich hoffe er kann dann wieder Mails öffnen. 
Ansonsten werde ich mit Ihm vereinbaren, dass ich das Rad wieder verpacke und genauso mit DPD zurücksende. 
Entweder soll er mir Ersatz schicken oder das Geld zurück überweisen.


----------



## Jako (22. Juni 2007)

Habe meinem Slayer ein Satz neue Laufräder verpasst. 600g weniger als mit Crossmax XL mit Fat Albert tubeless sind jetzt auf der Waage - den Unterschied merke ich deutlich. Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei 14,0 kg  Gruß Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Juni 2007)

schaut optisch gut aus! 
aber wie steht's mit der pannensicherheit...?


----------



## Jako (22. Juni 2007)

......kommt auf, falls es probleme gibt kommen die fat albert wieder drauf. der erste eindruck ist aber sehr gut.....


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2007)

Gefällt mir wirklich ausserordentlich gut dein Slayer Jako!
Über einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Mountain King würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fans,

beabsichtige mir zu mein old Slayer noch ein weiteres new Slayer zu kaufen. (nur Rahmen 18")

Leider gibt es viel unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Slayer ´06 und Slayer SXC.

Wer kann mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen?

1)	Stimmt es, das beim SXC der Dämpfer schon bei 70kg Fahrern mit 18bar gefahren werden muss?
2)	Ist das Tretlager am SXC wirklich so tief beim einfedern das man leicht aufsetzt?
3)	Wie weit ist der Weg den man die Sattelstütze max. versenken kann (da soll es eine min. Markierung am Sattelrohr geben?)
4)	Wie lässt sich das SXC bergauf fahren wenn man die Gabel (FOX 36 VAN) nicht versenken kann?
5)	Sind im Hinterbau noch irgendwo Gleitbuchsen verbaut?
6)	Welche Vorbaulänge ist für einen 1,75m Fahrer sinnvoll? (ohne Spacer, sonst ist meine Gabel zu kurz)
7)	Haben die Hinterbaulager DIN- Abmessungen? (Auf meinem old Slayer ist am Sattelrohr ein Aufkleber mit dem Hinweis dass es ist)
8)	Kann mir jemand ein paar Detailfotos vom Rahmen mailen?
9)	Wo bekommt man derzeit einen vernünftigen einzelnen Rahmen? (seriös)


Vorab besten Dank an die Fangemeinde!
Werde euch über das Projekt auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kreisel (23. Juni 2007)

So, heute morgen mit Schindele telefoniert. Er konnte jetzt die Fotos vom Transportschaden öffnen. Er sieht den Schaden nicht so kritisch, kommt wohl häufiger vor. Dirk Janz sieht es im übrigen genauso. Den Schaden könnte man leicht mir den entsprechenden Richtwerkzeugen beheben.
Wir sind jetzt erstmal so verblieben, das er DPD beauftragt und das Rad wieder bei mir abholen lässt (wahrscheinlich am Dienstag), das Ausfallende richtet, das Schaltauge austauscht und anschließend besser verpackt wieder an mich zurückschickt.
Den Vorschlag die Reparatur beim hiesigen Fahrradhändler machen zu lassen habe ich abgelehnt. Am dicken Ende bricht was ab und damit dann noch ein dritter im Spiel. Schließlich geht es ja um einen Transportschaden, um Garantie etc..
Die Geschichte geht weiter.

Ach übrigens: Sehr schönes Rad, gefällt mir gut und die 14 kg - super. Stell doch mal eine Ausstattungsliste rein.


----------



## Hedonist (23. Juni 2007)

@osti..
dass es die lager selbst sind kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da diese ja doch recht ordentlich gedichtet sind..ind.-lager eben. allerdings wird der hinterbau ja mit diesen aluröhrchen am hauptrahmen/anlenkung fixiert und zwischen rahmen/hinterbau und lager befindet sich jeweils immer ein spacer. in diese mechanik könnte sich was schmutz gesetzt haben..vorstellbar. also aluachsen ausbauen, alles reinigen und fetten(dezent bleiben) und wieder zusammen..schraubensicherung nicht vergessen ;

@nonem..
ja genau diese. sie wird zwischen tretlagergehäuse und innenlagerschale fixiert.


----------



## Takotee (24. Juni 2007)

@RockyRider66

Wiege komplett mit Ausrüstung je nachdem so 85 -87 kg. Fahre den Dämpfer mit 190 psi in der Hauptkammer, 100 psi im Ausgleichsbehälter, Progression ca. halb reingedreht, Propedal je nachem 8 bis 12 clicks. Effekt, wenn man die für sich passende Einstellung gefunden hat: das Bike bügelt eine Menge weg ohne aufzusetzen, geht außerdem im flachen gut vorwärts und klettert meiner Meinung nach mehr als ordentlich. Auch wenn ich meine Gabel (36 RC2 2007) nicht absenke, ist die Geo wendig und immer noch kletterfreudig.
Ich (1,80) verwende z.Zt. einen 75 mm Vorbau, aber das hängt sicher auch immer noch von den sonstigen Anbauteilen ab. Die Sattelstützenfreiheit kommt für mich bei 18" Rahmenhöhe sehr gut hin, verwende eine Thomson Elite in 287mm, die ich auch fast ganz versenken kann und zum normalen Pedalieren an der max - Markierung genau die richtige Länge hat.
Zu den Lagern und Buchsen kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Hoffe, ich konnte Dir auch so ein bißchen weiterhelfen...

Cheers, Takotee


----------



## lazybiker (24. Juni 2007)

@hedonist
wie fährt sich denn dein slayer mit der Pike Gabel, habe es in deiner Galerie gesehen und finde es sehr schick, ich bin eins mit ner z1 light mal probegefahren und irgendwie finde ich kommt das Rad damit vorne sehr weit hoch mal abgeshen davon dass marzocchi einfach keine Luftgabeln bauen kann, die ordentlich gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2007)

@takotee:
Danke für die Info und Kompliment an dein Bike, gefällt mir.
Kannst du vieleicht malmessen wie weit die Stütze in cm rein geht?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Takotee (24. Juni 2007)

@RockyRider66

Danke, das hört man gern!
Die Stütze läßt sich bis zur Mitte des "M" von Thomson, das sind 22,3 cm versenken, und schaut dann gerade noch nicht über dem Piggy des Dämpfers raus. Rahmenhöhe wie gesagt 18". Die Stütze schaut dann noch ca. 3,5cm bis zur unteren Klemmschale raus. Dies Limit mußte ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht, auch nicht für steilere Sachen, ausschöpfen, da die Geo sehr gutmütig ist. Allerdings trägt dazu sicher auch die sehr gute Gabel, die nicht durchsackt bei.
Grüsse, Takotee.


----------



## Thomas40 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
gefällt mir auch wirklich sehr gut. Fahre auch ein Slayer, habe da aber ein GabelProblem-weiß nicht ob ich eine Pike motieren soll oder eine Pace-RC40 fighter mit 120-150mm. Wäre über eine Antwort dankbar, aus Kostengründen ist noch ne Revelation dran. Zu Fox habe ich kein Vertrauen mehr und die Divas aus Italien sind mir mir zu schwer.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

würde das Bike mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren.
Empfehlenswert ist die 36er FOX.
Mein Favorit ist die VAN RC2. (gibt es schon unter 700)
Die Funktioniert und ist nicht so anfällig wie die Talas.
Wenn du Wert auf das Absenken legst, dann wohl doch die Talas.

Alternativ vielleicht noch eine RockShox Lyrik coil.
Keine mit Luft, die sollen größe Probleme haben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Mal eine andere Frage an alle Freaks.

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Slayer SXC und dem Original? (außer der Dämpferanlenkung)

Laut Geometriedaten sind die beiden doch identisch, das SXC soll aber mehr für bergauf geeignet sein?
Nur am gewicht liegt das ja wohl nicht?

Danke, Andreas


----------



## Osti (25. Juni 2007)

@Thomas40: lass das blos mit der Pike sein. Ich bins auch mal so gefahren, aber die Pike hat eine viel zu geringe Einbauhöhe, d.h. Lenkwinkel ist zu steil und v.a. das Tretlager viel zu tief. Mit einer 150-160mm Gabel liegst du am besten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fans,

wer hat schon was über das neue 2008er Slayer (auch SXC) erfahren können?
Was ändert sich zu 2007?
Wer weiß was, wer hat schon was gelesen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (25. Juni 2007)

Hedonist schrieb:


> @osti..
> dass es die lager selbst sind kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da diese ja doch recht ordentlich gedichtet sind..ind.-lager eben. allerdings wird der hinterbau ja mit diesen aluröhrchen am hauptrahmen/anlenkung fixiert und zwischen rahmen/hinterbau und lager befindet sich jeweils immer ein spacer. in diese mechanik könnte sich was schmutz gesetzt haben..vorstellbar. also aluachsen ausbauen, alles reinigen und fetten(dezent bleiben) und wieder zusammen..schraubensicherung nicht vergessen ;



heute Dämpfer ausgebaut und den Hinterbau bewegt, läuft seidig wie ne Eins, kein Knarzen, kein Spiel, nix. Dämpfer wieder rein und wieder Probefahrt gemacht. Es knackt und knarzt wie Sau - vorallem mit ordentlich Zug auf der Kette. Habe dann die Achse des Schwingelagers ausgebaut und den Hinterbau mehrfach bewegt. Zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen ist dann nen Haufen Dreck und trockenes Fett??? rausgebröselt. Danach habe ich es ohne neues Fett wieder zusammengebaut und bin wieder gefahren. Das Knacken war diesmal weg.   Werde jetzt mal die nächsten Touren abwarten, ob es wieder zurück kommt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Das mit dem "knarren" habe ich an meinem old Slayer auch gehabt.

Alles auseinader gebaut und die Kontaktstellen zwischen Lager, Distanzringen und dem Rahmen mit Kupferpaste versehen und wieder zusammengebaut.
WEG!

Wenn es nach ein paar Monaten nochmal wieder kam, habe ich auf den Spalt zwischen dem Lager und der Schwinge einen Tropfen Kettenöl gegeben, auch weg.

Ist aber nur eine Notlösung.

Andreas


----------



## Hedonist (27. Juni 2007)

@osti.. wenn du die aluröhrchen regelmässig checkst ob die ordentlich "sitzen", dann sollteste ruhe behalten..denk ich.

@lazybiker.. ich kann ostis meinung nur teilweise nachvollziehn'. fand die pike(u-turn..nix luft) im slayer eigentlich immer ganz in ordnung. hatte nie probleme mit der bodenfreiheit und lenkwinkel is geschmacksache. fakt ist allerdings, dass der hinterbau dermaßen gut geht, dass ich jetzt auf lyrik (u-turn..nix luft) aufgestockt hab'  .


----------



## sebi82 (27. Juni 2007)

bin grad auf das forum gestossen... hab irgendwie keine zeit alle 37 seiten zu lesen, da ich mich mehr mit dem biken als mit dem pc beschäftige... aber hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine idee, warum die standrohre der 2006er 36talas (das wahrscheinlich letzte, noch nicht gewechselte teil, an meinem slayer 70) nur 145mm weit herausragen? gerüchten nach sei diese gabel mit 150mm federweg ausgestattet...


----------



## rsu (27. Juni 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Alternativ vielleicht noch eine RockShox Lyrik coil.
> Keine mit Luft, die sollen größe Probleme haben.



Immer dieses Halbwissen 

Ja, die meisten 2Steps scheinen Probleme zu haben
Nein, SoloAir macht genausowenig Probleme wie UTurn

...und für meinen Geschmack taugt ne Pike geschweige ne Revelation gar nicht fürs Slayer. Außer man fährt mehr Touren und weniger anspruchsvolle Strecken bergab. Sonst könnt Ihr doch gleich ein Element fahren


----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> standrohre der 2006er 36talas nur 145mm weit herausragen? gerüchten nach sei diese gabel mit 150mm federweg ausgestattet...



145mm ist definitiv viel zu wenig! Wenn die Gabel 150mm Federweg hat dann müssen die Standrohre ca 160mm oder sogar noch mehr aus den Standrohren herrausschauen. Es sei denn Du hast die Gabel abgesenkt, aber dann würde sich die Frage ja erübrigen.


----------



## Osti (27. Juni 2007)

Hedonist schrieb:


> @lazybiker.. ich kann ostis meinung nur teilweise nachvollziehn'. fand die pike(u-turn..nix luft) im slayer eigentlich immer ganz in ordnung. hatte nie probleme mit der bodenfreiheit und lenkwinkel is geschmacksache. fakt ist allerdings, dass der hinterbau dermaßen gut geht, dass ich jetzt auf lyrik (u-turn..nix luft) aufgestockt hab'  .



habe die Tretlagerhöhe mit Pike ausgemessen, war meines Wissen bei 33,5cm - das ist schon verdammt wenig. Mit Z1 (hat ca. 3.5 oder 4cm mehr Einbauhöhe) liegt das Tretlager bei vertretbaren 35,5cm und mit ner 66 bei ~37cm. Aufgrund der geringen Einbauhöhe der Pike liegt der Schwerpunkt deutlich weiter vorne, ist bei steilen Passagen bergab recht unangenehm. Habe es ausprobiert und für sehr unangenehm empfunden. Bikeaction empfiehlt ebenfalls Gabel mit 150 - 160mm Federweg. Ich bin das slayer auch mal kurz mit ner 66 gefahren. Geht auch ganz passabel, aber war mir dann doch zu schwer. Ich gedenke aber evt. die Z1 gegen eine 55 Ata zu tauschen. Hat noch nen cm mehr Federweg, ist leichter und stufenlos absenkbar...


----------



## nonem (28. Juni 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> 145mm ist definitiv viel zu wenig! Wenn die Gabel 150mm Federweg hat dann müssen die Standrohre ca 160mm oder sogar noch mehr aus den Standrohren herrausschauen. Es sei denn Du hast die Gabel abgesenkt, aber dann würde sich die Frage ja erübrigen.


meine hat auch nur 153mm...
sollte ich wohl mal zu toxoholics schicken, oder was meint ihr?
Gruß Norman


----------



## Jendo (28. Juni 2007)

Die Schweizer haben auch schon darüber diskutiert 
--Link--
Und die letzten 4 Posts sind da meineserachtens am aufschlussreichsten...
Jendo


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

habe mir eine 36er VAN gekauft und am Rande was über die Federwege der 36er Talas erfahren.

Das 2006er Talas Model war zwar mit 160mm Federweg angegeben, sie hate aber tatsächlich nur um 155mm.
Ab 2007 soll sich der Weg auf die versprochenen 160mm vergrößert haben.

Luft raus und den kompletten Weg messen, dann hat man´s.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi82 (29. Juni 2007)

wieviel die gabel federt sieht man ja an dem dreckrand der bleibt, wenn man so einen richtig saftigen trail gerockt hat... das wären in meinem fall mit sanften durchschlägen knapp 140mm! abgesenkt hatte ich sie beim runterfahren nie. nun bleibt noch ein kleiner fingerbreit platz zwischen krone und dem dreckrand, das wird der durchschlagschutz sein!

vielleicht garkeine schlechte idee eine van zu kaufen! wo doch das ansprechverhalten bei stahlfeder fahrwerk um einiges sensibler ist!
bin mir eh am überlegen meinen slayer komplett auf stahlfedern umzubauen... hat der überhaupt die von rm angegebenen 152mm federweg am hinterbau? 
eigendlich kommts ja nicht ernsthaft darauf an, ob man nun 145 oder 150 oder 160mm federweg hat! die meisten fahrwerke die ich so sehe sind eh extreeeem falsch eingestellt! traurig! und das sind meistens die, die am lautesten heulen von wegen ihr bike sei DAS geilste überhaupt und hat eh am meisten travel von allen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2007)

Da hast du sicher recht!


----------



## Thomas40 (30. Juni 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Immer dieses Halbwissen
> 
> Ja, die meisten 2Steps scheinen Probleme zu haben
> Nein, SoloAir macht genausowenig Probleme wie UTurn
> ...



Habe auf Lyrik gewechselt, passt alles wunderbar,funzt echt geil!!!
Grüße


----------



## Hedonist (30. Juni 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> ...Aufgrund der geringen Einbauhöhe der Pike liegt der Schwerpunkt deutlich weiter vorne, ist bei steilen Passagen bergab recht unangenehm...



jau, in diesem punkt kann ich dir halt auch zustimmen..was auch der grund für nen wechsel war. muss mich halt momentan mit der "optik" begnügen, da ich noch auf den neuen hinterbau wart'. 
aber eben diese verspricht verdammt gutes..


----------



## Jendo (30. Juni 2007)

Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Xexano (30. Juni 2007)

Das Slayer Cult sieht jedoch schon recht schick aus!  

Optisch passt die Lyrik irgendwie gut rein...

Was ist das für eine Sattelklemme? Sieht so... "glatt" aus   (Zumindest von dieser Perspektive aus)


----------



## Hedonist (30. Juni 2007)

vorbau ist nen atomlab aircorp und "sattelklemme" ist isoband um weiteres abblättern des lackes zu verhindern ;


----------



## sebi82 (1. Juli 2007)

das schönste an deinem cult ist ja der king im steuerrohr  was hast du führ naben? habe meinem slayer 70 king naben und steuerlager in rot verpasst! sieht geil aus... wenns frisch gewaschen wurde jedenfalls... ansonsten erahnt man allerdings die schönheit des bikes! was jedoch relativ egal ist, weil das fahrgefühl eh allem anderen überwiegt...


----------



## Michael_Michael (2. Juli 2007)

Stadler verkauft das 2007 Model Slayer 50 neu für 2222 EUR.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juli 2007)

kettenstrebe ging wies aussieht auf garantie?
rüschtüsch geil dein slayer. vorallem auch die "satteklemme" sieht echt hammer clean&geil aus!


----------



## Hedonist (3. Juli 2007)

nein, mit garantie wegen hinterbau ist da nix. eigenverschulden.
von wegen naben.. sind onyx disc, allerdings stehen white ind. schon auf der liste ;


----------



## Thomas40 (4. Juli 2007)

@kreisel

Mich würde echt interessieren wie es denn weiter gegangen ist. Gibt es Händler die so etwas heutzutage noch machen?? Bin gespannt.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2007)

Weil mir bei diversen Turnübungen immer die Kette runterflutscht, werd ich mir eine Kefü mit Bashguard zulegen.




Ich kenn mich mit den Dingern aber nicht aus. Würd gerne meine RF Deus kurbel mit kl. und mittleren KB weiterverwenden. So nun meine Frage: Welche Kefü passt bei mir. Am liebsten hätt ich die e:thirteen DRS. Passt die zur Deus Kurbel. Auf was muss ich achten? Gibts da unterschiedliche Ausführungen? Welche passt zum Slayer?........


----------



## nonem (4. Juli 2007)

das Thema hatte ich vor 2 Wochen auch schon mal versucht anzuschneiden, hat mir aber keinen weiteren Erkenntnisstand gebracht. Habe auch vor meine Deus XC X-Type auf 2fach mit KeFü und Bashguard auszustatten. Falls du mehr weist kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2007)

Es fahren doch einige hier ihr Slayer mit KEFÜ? Komisch...normalerweise wird doch immer recht fleissig geantwortet.

Ich hab mir heute eine e:thirteen DRS bestellt mit iscg Adapter. Hab aber noch keine Ahnung wie man das Ding montiert, aber wird sich schon zeigen. Ich glaub man muss nur einen Distanzring beim Inneblager rausnehemn und des Ding irgendwie usw.....
Sobald ichs hab mehr dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (4. Juli 2007)

iscg adapter? wat solln das sein? iscg brauchst nich, weil keine aufnahmen am rahmen. ansonsten is die drs ne top führung, fahr die auch am slayer.
wird einfach zwischen rahmen und innenlager geklemmt, fertig.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juli 2007)

Um eine Kefü mit ISCG-Adapter an einem 73er Tretlager zu montieren ist die Achse der Deus zu kurz.
Bevor die Kurbel komplett aufgezogen ist,stoßen die Befestigungsschrauben des kleinen Blattes an der Führung an.


----------



## ribisl (5. Juli 2007)

d.h. man ,machts ohne Adapter wie von Livanh beschrieben - gut zu wissen also Adapter abbestellen. Danke.


----------



## sebi82 (7. Juli 2007)

hey meenzer bub... nicht schlecht! ich hab auch mal dort gewohnt und bin noch ab und zu mal dort um meine mom zu besuchen!! ...wo gehst denn du dein slayer cult so gassie fahren?? gibts da direkt bei mainz irgendwas brauchbares? park? kurze singeltrack tour?? irgendein quicky für einen kurzen, sonnigen samstag mittag


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juli 2007)

Ei Guude,

ja klar,nur über die Schiersteiner Brücke rüber bei die Hesseköpp und schon geht´s ab mit super trails in Rheingau und Taunus.Oder hier auf unserer Seite nach Feierabend mal auf die Schnelle kreuz und quer durch den Gonsenheimer Wald.  

Wenn du willst,meld dich halt mal wenn du wieder hier bist zum Slayern


----------



## Osti (8. Juli 2007)

hat jemand Vorschläge für nen neuen Dämpfer? 

Mir ist meiner heute das zweite mal kaputt gegangen   Diesmal hats anscheinend die Dämpfung erwischt. Bei den drei Positionen der Druckstufe bzw der Propedaleinstellung tut sich garnix mehr, sind alle drei gleich weich.... Ansich war ich mit dem RP3 zufrieden, was die Feder- und Dämpfungscharakteristik angeht (Zugstufe war leicht überdämpft, aber ok). Aber 2 Defekte in einem Jahr sind reichlich genug. Der neue Dämpfer sollte auch Luft gefedert sein und einstellbar in Zugstufe. Druckstufe kann gerne wie beim RP3 über Propedal bzw Antiwippdingsbums geschehen. Einen kompletten Lockout benötige ich nicht, mir hat die mittlere Position des RP3-Hebels immer gereicht. 

was spricht man den so vom RP23? ist der genauso anfällig? 

andere Vorschläge? 

anbei noch mal nen Bild vom Slayer von heute 

die Leitung sieht wohl vom Hochtragen so komisch verdreht aus, ist so nicht orschinaal


----------



## sebi82 (8. Juli 2007)

guude  ja, das kenn ich noch!!
hey gonsenheimer wald? wär ich nicht drauf gekommen... taunus hätt ich als hauptverdächtigen gehabt! ja melde mich frühzeitig im forum, wenn ich mal wieder in den norden komme!! dort bei der german miss liberty kann man auch biken? da gehn glaub auch gondeln hoch, oder?

hey osti, fährst du oder schrottest du deinen slayer?! ;-) ich würd dir den dhx air 5.0 empfehlen! (wurd mir auch schon empfohlen, aber hab meinen alten revidiert) rp3 ist mehr so ein xc ding... weiss aber nicht mit sicherheit ob der dhx überhaupt passt... hat ja noch den ausgleichbehälter...


----------



## Jendo (8. Juli 2007)

DHX Air passt nicht!
Wie wäre es mit dem RS Pearl?
mfg und schönen Sonntag Abend,
Jendo


----------



## Osti (8. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> hey osti, fährst du oder schrottest du deinen slayer?! ;-)



ich fahre mein slayer, deswehen ist ja dauernd was Schrott..  
 ne so schlimm ist es nicht, nur der Dämpfer ist halt nicht sonderlich haltbar. DHX wird wohl nicht passen, muss was ohne Ausgleichbehälter sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Juli 2007)

*Fox Float AVA (R/RL) ProPedal *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ihr den dhx ins Slayer 06 montieren möchtet, solltet ihr mal mit Toxoholics sprechen.
Einem Bekannten wurde der Ausgleichbehälter demontiert und mit einem Schlauch wieder angebracht.
Er hat das Ding jetzt (allerdings an einem Cannondale Gemini) am Rahmen befestigt.

Andreas


----------



## Osti (9. Juli 2007)

das ist meines Wissens ein separater OEM DHX Dämpfer, der speziell für Bikes gebaut wurde, wo kein Ausgleichbehälter passt. Habe ich noch nie im Aftermarket gesehen... 

eigentlich ist mir der DHX auch zu schwer - wiegt ja mehr als das doppelte eines RP3.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2007)

Was es als OEM gibt kann man sicherlich auch umbauen lassen.
Vielleicht klappt es auch mit dem dhx air?

Andreas


----------



## Jendo (9. Juli 2007)

Es gibt einige Firmen die Dir fast jeden Dämpfer mit externen PiggyBag umbauen können.
Das kostet dann sicherlich ordentlich aufpreis aber damit passt dann auch in deinen Rahmen!


----------



## sebi82 (9. Juli 2007)

...brave antwort, osti!  wer seinen slayer richtig braucht, kommt auch um abnutzung nicht herum! ...einen dämpfer extra umbauen zu lassen...naja! also ich fand die idee vom rs pearl nicht mal so schlecht!! solang hub und länge stimmen, schlank gebaut sind sie jedenfalls!

hat jemand von euch schonmal über stahlfedern nachgedacht? ...natürlich hinten UND vorne...


----------



## bestmove (9. Juli 2007)

Frag doch mal den Radical_53, der hat einen RP23 tunen lassen und ist hoch zufrieden. Allerdings wird der im SXC gefahren, weiß jetzt nicht ob die Länge im New Slayer passt.


----------



## Osti (9. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> ...brave antwort, osti!  wer seinen slayer richtig braucht, kommt auch um abnutzung nicht herum! ...einen dämpfer extra umbauen zu lassen...naja! also ich fand die idee vom rs pearl nicht mal so schlecht!! solang hub und länge stimmen, schlank gebaut sind sie jedenfalls!
> 
> hat jemand von euch schonmal über stahlfedern nachgedacht? ...natürlich hinten UND vorne...



wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das Rad rein zum Trail heizen (neudeutsch Enduro) einsetze. D.h. es sieht keine Bikeparks und keine Drops über 1,5m - dafür habe ich dann nen passenderes Rad. D.h. das Rad wird nicht übermäßig missbraucht. Das der Dämpfer nun bereits 2 mal schlappmacht ist ärgerlich, aber man liest ja einiges schlechtes bzgl. Defekte über den RP3. Toxoholics hat mir eine schnelle Garantieabwicklung zugesagt, hoffentlich trifft das dann auch so zu. Wobei ich da noch Hoffnung habe, die letzte Reparatur ging auch in 3 Tagen über die Bühne. Habe gerade noch den Swinger 3way wieder hervorgekramt, den hatte ich mir mal als Ersatz geholt, in einer Kiste vergraben und (fast) vergessen. Hoffe, dass die passenden Buchsen schnell da sind, dann werde ich den mal übergangsweise montieren.

zu Stahlfederdämpfern im Slayer habe ich ne zwiespältige Meinung. Zum einen interessiert es mich ganz einfach wie sich nen Slayer mir Stahlfeder fährt. Anderseits sind mindest 500gr Mehrgewicht an nem Enduro/Lightfreerider schon wieder nen ganzer Batzen. Des weiteren kommen wegen des fehlenden Ausgleichsbehälters nur ne kleine Auswahl an Dämpfern in Frage.  Am sinnigsten wäre da dann der 3way coil mit einstellbarem SPV oder der Romic Double D mit integrierter Wippreduktion und einstellbarer Druckstufe. Alles andere macht meiner Meinung bei 150mm und dem Einsatzgebiet des Slayers wenig Sinn.


----------



## sebi82 (9. Juli 2007)

auf das gewicht kann man gut verzichten! obwohl, wenn du die trinkflasche wegdenkst hast du die 500gr wieder drin...
ich glaube, dass das überaus sensible ansprechen vom slayer hinterbau einfach noch präzieser wird und man eifach nurnoch puren bodenkontakt hat.

naja, drops über 1.5m fahr ich auch nicht... eher auch keine über 1m...und wenn, dann ungewollt :-D hab da so meine höhenängste...
ich fahr am liebsten stark verwurzelte und felsige trails, wobei ein rp3 auch nicht sehr geschohnt wird! 
dann viel glück mit der garantie abwicklung!


----------



## Thomas40 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle New Slayer Fahrer,
was habt Ihr für Reifen aufgezogen?Habe gerade bemerkt das mein Hinterrad Nobby 2,4 ganz schöne schrammen hinterlassen hat an der strebe. Meine: ein paar gößere Steinchen im Profil, und dann wird ganz schön geraspelt. Fahre Mavic Crossmax XL. Was fahrt Ihr für Pneus???
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (12. Juli 2007)

hi, fat albert tubless mit 1,8 bar funktioniert auf den XL im gelände unglaublich gut. ist halt etwas schwerer und auf straße und forstautobahn nicht gerade schnell aber super pannensicher und wahnsinns grip. gruß jako


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Juli 2007)

Griaß eich!

Ich fahr nach wie vor BigBetty vormals auf den Crossmax XL und jetzt auf NoTubes ZTR Flow, was mMn eine Traum-Kombi ist!


----------



## soederbohm (12. Juli 2007)

Fahr Fat Alber UST auf EX823 und mein Hinterbau hat auch schon ganz schön leiden müssen. Bei knappen 2 Bar Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Juli 2007)

Bin jetzt 1 Jahr Big Jim 2.25 auf CrMx XL gefahren. Gab´s nix zu meckern. Keine Panne. Grip bei unter 2 bar war auch ok. Habe jetzt schon Maxxis Ingitor 2.35 im Keller. Mal schaun, wie die sind.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Juli 2007)

Ich kann Euch den Kenda Nevagal mit einfacher Karkasse empfehlen. Der wiegt nur ca 850g und hat einen Wahnsinnsgrip, selbst auf dem Lehmboden der DH-Strecke in Winterberg habe ich ihn nicht zum ausbrechen bringen können, obwohl ich eigentlich schön in die Kurven driften wollte. Man kann ihn mit sehr wenig Luft fahren, 1,7bar reichen aus, aber dann ist der Rollwiderstand hoch. 
Ist ein echter Kracher, der Reifen.


----------



## sebi82 (12. Juli 2007)

fahre ebenfalls 2.35 fat albert ohne schläuche auf einer dt ex5.1d felge

soviel zum thema bike und kratzer: die felgenflanken sind schon mächtig eingebeult und mein hinterbau hat wahrscheinlich mehr kratzer als irgendein uralter baustellenbagger, aber...********gal mann, wenn ich was krazerloses will mal ich mir ein bild und rahms ein...

was gute pneu angeht sind meine vorschläge von schwalbe: fat albert, big betty, al mighty und von maxxis der highroller! reifenbreite ist geschmackssache.
und zum thema tubless: der rollwiderstand ist durch den fehlenden schlauch im gelände etwas geringer, gravierender vorteil ist, dass man ohne snakebites davon kommt! allerdings kann ich nicht mit 1.8 bar fahren, da ich sonst endlos am umspeichen wäre! keine ahnung ob ihr 1.8bar fahrer alle fliegengewichte seid...?! es gibt zwar geilsten grip, aber kommt ein etwas längerer verblockter trail fahr ich auf den felgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Rider (12. Juli 2007)

servus

ich fahre einen maxxis minion in 2.5 mit einfach-karkasse auf einer d-321 (dürfte jetzt ex729 sein) felge... 

der passt eigentlich wunderbar rein, nur manchmal bleibt ein steinchen im profil hängen und kommt in kontakt mit dem rahmen.

aber egal, dann häts koa radl werden dürfen...

mfg matthias


----------



## Osti (12. Juli 2007)

fahre maxxis advantage in 2,4. Auch hier streift mal ein Steinchen am Rahmen, aber ist auch kein Beinbruch. Ansonsten sehr zufrieden 

habe heute mal den 3way air ins Slayer gebaut. Fährt sich im Gegensatz zum Rp3 zum :kotz: 

trotz passendem Sag rauscht der Dämpfer die ersten 2/3 durch den Federweg. um dann das letzte 1/3 mega progressiv zu werden, ohne den max Dämpfer-Hub überhaupt auszunutzen. Man hat also das Gefühl, dass das Bike total durch sackt. SPV funzt allerdings erstaunlich gut. Hoffe mal, dass der RP3 möglichst schnell wieder da ist....


----------



## sebi82 (13. Juli 2007)

hab da mal was gehört von wegen die hinterbau kinematik sei mit dem grossvolumigen rp3 dämpfer im hinterkopf entstanden. mehr volumen als im 3way würd heissen, dass dieser eine gleichmässigere federkennlinie hat...


----------



## Thomas40 (13. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,
danke für eure schnellen Tipps in bezug auf Reifen. Mal schauen was ich aufziehe.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Osti (13. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> hab da mal was gehört von wegen die hinterbau kinematik sei mit dem grossvolumigen rp3 dämpfer im hinterkopf entstanden. mehr volumen als im 3way würd heissen, dass dieser eine gleichmässigere federkennlinie hat...



das Luftvolumen ist im 3way größer. Den 3way habe ich jetzt mit ~12 bar abgestimmt während der RP3 deutlich mehr braucht (17 - 18bar). Größeres Luftvolumen und größerer Dämpferquerschnitt = weniger Druck im Dämpfer nötig. Das Slayer hat wahrscheinlich auch ne progressive Anlenkung, so dass der Effekt noch verstärkt wird. Ich denke hier wird auch in der Tat das Problem liegen, dass sich trotz korrektem Sag das große Luftvolumen einfacher komprimieren lässt und sich die ersten 2/3 des Federwegs subjektiv zu weich anfühlen.


----------



## Hedonist (13. Juli 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> das Luftvolumen ist im 3way größer. Den 3way habe ich jetzt mit ~12 bar abgestimmt während der RP3 deutlich mehr braucht (17 - 18bar). Größeres Luftvolumen und größerer Dämpferquerschnitt = weniger Druck im Dämpfer nötig. Das Slayer hat wahrscheinlich auch ne progressive Anlenkung, so dass der Effekt noch verstärkt wird. Ich denke hier wird auch in der Tat das Problem liegen, dass sich trotz korrektem Sag das große Luftvolumen einfacher komprimieren lässt und sich die ersten 2/3 des Federwegs subjektiv zu weich anfühlen.




..also hat der "custom valved" aufkleber doch was zu bedeuten. schade..experimentiert mal bitte weiter;


----------



## kreisel (14. Juli 2007)

So, endlich ist es da und fast fertig: 
Nachdem der Hinterbau wegen eines Transportschadens gerichtet werden musste und die MZ AM 2 wegen Klappergeräusche samt LRS umgetauscht wurde, fehlt jetzt nur noch der PopLoc-Hebel, aber dazu hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr:


----------



## Thomas40 (15. Juli 2007)

@kreisel
schönes bike, aber die Pike???? hat doch eine zu kurze Einbauhöhe oder nicht?? Bin deswegen ja auf Lyrik umgestiegen.
Grüße


----------



## sebi82 (16. Juli 2007)

sieht doch vernünftig aus, der blaue slayer mit der pike!! da kippt kreisel wenigstens nicht so schnell hinten runter, wenns mal länger bergauf geht!! und wie gesagt, ich hab die 2006er talas 36 mit 150mm... sind wir ehrlich, kommt es so extrem auf 10mm an?!


----------



## soederbohm (16. Juli 2007)

Eine 150mm Talas hat ja nicht diesselbe Einbauhöhe wie die (bekanntermaßen hochbauenden) Marzocchis z.B. Wäre mal interessant, wie das der Unterschied ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (16. Juli 2007)

Hatte vorher ne klappernde MZ AM2 mit 150 mm FW drin und mir war das ganze vorne irgendwie zu hoch. Auf die 10 mm FW kommt es sicherlich nicht an, viel wichtiger ist doch, wieviel FW sich nutzen lässt und wie es sich anfühlt. Die AM2 lässt sich, wie ich finde, nur schlecht einstellen (entweder zu hart, spricht nur mäßig an und ETA senkt um gerade mal 6 cm ab, oder zu weich und sackt denn weg) und der Rest ist ein persönlicher Eindruck. Und wenn ich es vorne höher haben will, kann ich die Spacer noch "umschichten" oder auch zu einer Lyrik wechseln, ist mir aber z. Z. noch zu teuer. Von der Geo geht die Pike i. O., ich mag es so.

Achso: Einbauhöhe Pike (140mm FW) 521mm, Einbauhöhe AM2 (150mm FW) 541,5mm, Differenz genau 20,5 mm. Wie hoch jetzt ne Talas (150mm FW) weiß ich nicht (535,5???), aber bestimmt etwas weniger als die MZ. 

Und ich falle nicht hinten runter, wenn mal länger bergauf geht! Das soll das Slayer ja auch können. Fahre eher Touren als Downhill rennen, aber auf Trails solls halt richtig vorwärts gehen. Ich sach immer: Es wird viel zu viel gebremst.


----------



## Thomas40 (17. Juli 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> Neues Design für mein Slayer 90.......



Hi, hast du unterschiedliche Laufräder vorn und hinten?
Thomas


----------



## Jako (17. Juli 2007)

Thomas40 schrieb:


> Hi, hast du unterschiedliche Laufräder vorn und hinten?
> Thomas



hi, nein, das ist bei den mavic crossmax XL so - aufkleber sind beim vorderrad nur auf der rechten seite, beim hinterrad nur auf der linken..... gruß jako


----------



## sebi82 (17. Juli 2007)

...oder die franzosen habens unterschiedlich eingespeicht ;-)

was anderes: wer von euch hat schon alles spiel im hinterbau?


----------



## soederbohm (18. Juli 2007)

Spiel hab ich keines, hab aber neulich beim Lagerausbau festgestellt, dass die 2 Löcher an den Sattelstreben nicht in einer Linie liegen sondern ca. 0,5mm versetzt. War nicht leicht, da die Achse wieder durchzubekommen.

Ansonsten funzt der Rahmen wie eh und je hervorragend. Selbst mein Dämpfer hält und hält und hält.... Dabei wollte ich mir doch nen neuen Einbauen, wenn der RP3 kaputt geht :-(


----------



## sebi82 (18. Juli 2007)

welche bohrungen an meinem rahmen ausserhalb der toleranz sind weiss ich nicht, allerdings ist alles etwas seitlich verzogen, bevor man die abstützung wieder montiert! zum glück stimmts dann, wenns montiert ist.. aber überrascht war ich schon etwas!
tja, viele erwarten, dass der rp3 nicht lange hält... aber es ist halt gottsnamen einfach ein fox produkt!
wolltest du luft oder stahlfeder einbauen?


----------



## soederbohm (19. Juli 2007)

Naja, es ist ja bekannt, dass es mit dem RP3 viele Probleme gab/gibt, insofern ist die Erwartung, dass er sich irgendwann endgültig zusammenzieht nicht unberechtigt.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich dann einbaue. Schwanke zwischen einem Pearl 3.3 (wenn ich den irgendwo her bekomme) und nem DT 190L. Auf jeden Fall wieder Luft. Mein Bike ist eh schon so ein Bomber, da muss ich nicht zu zusätzlich ein halbes Kilo drauftun.


----------



## sebi82 (19. Juli 2007)

ok, also ganz ehrlich gesagt hab ich auchschon einen stützring an meinem fox den rest gegeben! aber ich glaub, das lag mehr an der unkonzentrierten demontage nach einem langen tag... jetzt ist alles wieder wie neu und läuft seit mehr als einem jahr einwandfrei!!

by the way: was wiegt deine/eure geissen so?! möchte noch ein zweites (extrem seltenes) bike aufbauen und bin die ganze zeit am werweissen welches gesamtgewicht nichtmehr richtig tourentauglich ist...


----------



## soederbohm (19. Juli 2007)

16,5kg, kein Problem zu Tourenfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi82 (20. Juli 2007)

gleichfalls 
nur um die 18kg wirds dann glaub schon etwas kritischer... wenn man noch eine gabel fährt die etwas mehr hub hat...


----------



## Thomas40 (20. Juli 2007)

Hi, bin so bei 14,8 kg stehengeblieben, nur meine Felgen kommen noch runter, leider passt die Kombi Mavic SX 2007 und NN 2,4 nicht wirklich rein :, so dass ich mir meine Schwinge ruiniere. Wechsle auf Mavix EM321 mit Dt Swiss Naben, dann wird es gehen. 
Grüße


----------



## kreisel (20. Juli 2007)

Bin bei fast genau 15 kg mit dem Standard Slayer 50 mit folgenden Modifikationen: 
X.7 Trigger gegen X.0 Dregriffe, MZ AM2 gegen RS Pike 426, Mavic Crossride gegen Nope xWay mit Single Track.



> Hi, bin so bei 14,8 kg stehengeblieben, nur meine Felgen kommen noch runter, leider passt die Kombi Mavic SX 2007 und NN 2,4 nicht wirklich rein :, so dass ich mir meine Schwinge ruiniere. Wechsle auf Mavix EM321 mit Dt Swiss Naben, dann wird es gehen.



Versteh ich nicht, erklär mal....


----------



## sebi82 (21. Juli 2007)

versteh ich auch nicht, sind eure bikes magersüchtig oder haben sie boulemie...?!
ah, halt ich checks! thomas hat sich mal über verkratzte sitzstreben beklagt! jetzt möchte er einen anderen radsatz montieren und hofft, dass die welt somit gerettet ist... oder?!
falls das hilf: ich fahre dt ex 5.1d mit 28mm breite auf chris king naben! pneu sind abwechslungsweise fat albert 2.35 snakeskin oder maxxis highroller 2.35 drauf!

hab noch einen vorschlag gegen geplagte pulverbeschichtete rahmenteile: es gibt so eine folie gegen steinschläge... vielleicht wäre die an dieser stelle anzubringen?? ist kaum sichtbar, aber nützt!


----------



## Thomas40 (21. Juli 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Bin bei fast genau 15 kg mit dem Standard Slayer 50 mit folgenden Modifikationen:
> X.7 Trigger gegen X.0 Dregriffe, MZ AM2 gegen RS Pike 426, Mavic Crossride gegen Nope xWay mit Single Track.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Felgen sind einfach zu hoch gebaut, meine NN 2,4 fangen an der Schwinge an zu schleifen, geschweige wenn ich Steinchen aufsammle mit dem Hinterrad, dann hobelt es Späne, klar sonst wär es kein Radl geworden, aber muss man es provozieren??
Grüße


----------



## Thomas40 (21. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> versteh ich auch nicht, sind eure bikes magersüchtig oder haben sie boulemie...?!
> ah, halt ich checks! thomas hat sich mal über verkratzte sitzstreben beklagt! jetzt möchte er einen anderen radsatz montieren und hofft, dass die welt somit gerettet ist... oder?!
> falls das hilf: ich fahre dt ex 5.1d mit 28mm breite auf chris king naben! pneu sind abwechslungsweise fat albert 2.35 snakeskin oder maxxis highroller 2.35 drauf!
> 
> hab noch einen vorschlag gegen geplagte pulverbeschichtete rahmenteile: es gibt so eine folie gegen steinschläge... vielleicht wäre die an dieser stelle anzubringen?? ist kaum sichtbar, aber nützt!



@sebi: bisschen heftig dein Kommentar, habe mich keinesfalls über verkratzte Sitzstreben beschwert, und ich hoffe auch nicht dass die Welt somit gerettet ist.....
ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor den Problemen anderer Leute könnte man schon an den Tag legen. Falls einem dass nicht liegt kann man das Forum auch verlassen.Wäre besser so! 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (21. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> versteh ich auch nicht, sind eure bikes magersüchtig oder haben sie boulemie...?!



Wieso magersüchtig.... Das Gewicht der Slayer (30, 50, 70, 90) mit Standard-Ausstattung liegt doch irgendwo zwischen gut 14 kg und knapp 15 kg. Selbst wenn man LRS und/oder Gabel tauscht wird das Bike nicht gleich 18 kg schwer.
Für meine Begriffe sollte die Ausstattung doch zum Einsatzzweck passen, und ein Slayer sollte auch tourentauglich sein, womit ich jetzt keine Alpenüberquerung meine. Dabei sollte die Ausstattung doch möglichst stabil und leicht sein und nicht stabil und schwer. Also eher 12 kg als 18 kg  anstreben.

Güsse


----------



## Osti (21. Juli 2007)

ich check das auch nicht so ganz mit dem Gewicht. Meins wiegt nach der letzten 
Messung 16,1kg im aktuellen Gewand. Eigentlich habe ich das Rad gewichtsbewusst
aufgebaut und keine allzuschweren Teile verbaut, ausser evt. dem Saint-Schaltwerk. 
Alles was ich jetzt noch an Gewicht herausholen könnte, würde allerdings dem 
Einsatzzweck zuwider laufen. Über kurz oder lang spekuliere ich noch mit ner anderen 
Gabel, aber sonst bleibts soweit dabei.


----------



## Jendo (21. Juli 2007)

Bekommt man eigentlich einen 2,5" Reifen (Bsp.: Maxxis Minion) bei einer 30mm breiten Felge in das Slayer oder ist das zu breit/hoch für den Hinterbau?

Zu den Gewichten kann man auch nur sagen das sehr viele ihr Slayer nur richtung Tour aufbauen. Da braucht man sich nicht wunder das man Gewichte unter 15kg bekommt.

Beim alten Switch war das ja ähnlich, nur das die meisten damit Freeride fahren und ihre Bikes auch son aufgebaut haben (Gewicht ab 16,5kg).
Federweg und die Rahmnegewicht unterscheiden sich ja nicht allzusehr zwischen old Switch und New Slayer.
mfg JEndo


----------



## sebi82 (21. Juli 2007)

ja, ok thomas, irgendwas musst du falsch verstanden haben! die ankommende botschaft ist ein machwerk des emfpängers... weiss nicht genau was an meiner aussage hart war! und wenn dann tuts mir leid! dennoch wäre ich froh weiterhin dieses forum besuchen zu dürfen und nicht abempfohlen zu werden...! vielen dank!
nebenbei bemerkt war der vorschlag fürs sitzstreben schützen mit der folie von mir ernst gemeint!! nicht jeder von uns bezieht seine wahre zum einkaufspreis und kann mal müde drüber lächeln, wenn der rahmen hinüber ist und sich schnell einen neuen bestellen! dem bin ich mir absolut bewusst!


----------



## Thomas40 (22. Juli 2007)

sebi82 schrieb:


> ja, ok thomas, irgendwas musst du falsch verstanden haben! die ankommende botschaft ist ein machwerk des emfpängers... weiss nicht genau was an meiner aussage hart war! und wenn dann tuts mir leid! dennoch wäre ich froh weiterhin dieses forum besuchen zu dürfen und nicht abempfohlen zu werden...! vielen dank!
> nebenbei bemerkt war der vorschlag fürs sitzstreben schützen mit der folie von mir ernst gemeint!! nicht jeder von uns bezieht seine wahre zum einkaufspreis und kann mal müde drüber lächeln, wenn der rahmen hinüber ist und sich schnell einen neuen bestellen! dem bin ich mir absolut bewusst!



@sebi82, ok sebi, alles klar. genau dass meinte ich, Rahmen zum Einkaufspreis.Ich habe lange sparen müssen, um mir diesen wunderschönen Rahmen leisten zu können, dein Vorschlag mit der Folie ist schon längst in die Tat umgesetzt worden. Leider ist mein Laufradsatz Crossmax SX (Felge) zu hoch:über 2,2 cm und bei NN 2,4 leidet die Schwinge sehr, besonders bei Matsch, da samelt sich soviel Mist in den Reifen dass es gewaltig hobelt. Und genau das kann man vermeiden, indem man eine nicht so hohe Felge benutzt.
Mavic EN 321 sind ca 8mm niedrier, und siehe da alles passt wunderbar. Keine Gefahr. 
Grüße


----------



## Thomas40 (22. Juli 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich einen 2,5" Reifen (Bsp.: Maxxis Minion) bei einer 30mm breiten Felge in das Slayer oder ist das zu breit/hoch für den Hinterbau?
> 
> Zu den Gewichten kann man auch nur sagen das sehr viele ihr Slayer nur richtung Tour aufbauen. Da braucht man sich nicht wunder das man Gewichte unter 15kg bekommt.
> 
> ...



Dass müsste zu hoch sein, ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, welches ich nun mit einer niedrigeren Felge gelöst habe. Mavic EN 321 mit NN 2,4 passt wunderbar, ca. 9mm Platz.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juli 2007)

Ich komm hier jetzt nicht mehr so ganz mit:
Und nein, ich will hier nicht klugschei**ern, sondern nur die Verwirrung bei einigen Lesern bezüglich Reifenbreiten etwas lichten. Wer also meint, sich wegen meiner Ausführungen angepisst zu fühlen und mich deswegen meint, anmachen zu müssen, lasse es bitte stecken. Danke.

@Thomas40: Was meinst du mit "Felge zu niedrig"? Kleinerer Außendurchmesser, oder was? Das kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, da diese ja alle miteinander genormt sind (Abweichungen vom Sollwert gibt es, und sind auch leider nie ganz zu vermeiden, nur sind den Herstellern da auch durch die Norm Grenzen gesetzt, die sie nicht überschreiten dürfen!). Soll heißen, die ERTRO-Angabe (...-559 für 26") bezeichnet den Innendurchmesser in mm des Reifens an seinem Reifenwulst und daraus folgernd auch den Durchmesser an der Stelle der Felge, wo eben dieser Reifenwulst später sitzt (schwierigere oder einfachere Montage ist ausschließlich eine Folge unterschiedlich hoher Felgenflanken, wo der Reifenwulst halt "drübergehoben" werden muss). 
Das der gleiche Reifen einmal höher baut und bei einer anderen Felge wiederum niedriger ist meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich auf eine breitere oder schmälere Felge zurückzuführen. 
Wobei: Die EN321 hat eine Außenbreite von 28mm und eine Höhe von 20mm, die Felge der Crossmax SX eine Außenbreite von 26mm und eine Höhe von 22mm. Ich glaube dir durchaus, dass deine "Schleifproblematik" so ist wie du es beschreibst, frage mich aber, ob das an diesen läppischen 2mm liegen kann.

Bezüglich Reifenbreiten: Ich halte die Zollangaben in Zusammenhang mit Reifenbreiten für die dämlichste Einführung seit es Mountainbikes gibt. Das macht nämlich jeder Hersteller, wie er gerade lustig ist. Zumal auch nirgends steht, wo denn welche Reifenbreite wie gemessen wird, oder wie breit die Referenzfelge denn nun war.
Ich halte hier wiederum die ERTRO-Norm für etwas aussagekräftiger.
Zum Beispiel:
Schwalbe King Jim:  26 x 2,35"  (60-559). Hier wurden also die Zoll direkt in mm umgerechnet.
Maxxis High Roller: 26 x 2,5"  (55-559). Keine Ahnung, wie diese Umrechnung von Zoll in mm funktioniert.
Und welcher der beiden Reifen ist nun der breitere  ? 
Auf gleicher Felge montiert ist es der King Jim, wobei der auch der deutlich höhere ist (die Höhe ist jedoch an keinem Zahlenwert bei den Größenangaben abzulesen - da hilft nur selbst ausprobieren oder das Forum bemühen).



bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (22. Juli 2007)

OK, danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Hilfreich wäre wenn hier jemand einen 2,5" breiten Reifen fährt und dabei auch noch eine breite Felge fährt, damit man jetzt ungefähr abschätze kann ob das einen möglich kombination ist oder ob es zu knapp wird im Slayer Hintertürchen!?


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juli 2007)

Jendo,
wenn du noch eine Woche wartest, kann ich es dir sagen. Wir rüsten grade ein New Slayer auf White Industries / Single Track Laufradsatz um. Drauf kommen soll zwar ein anderer Reifen, aber spasseshalber zieh ich mal den Minion oder den High Roller 2,5 aufs Hinterrad und probiere es aus.
Also, noch ein klein wenig Geduld.

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## Jendo (22. Juli 2007)

Super!
Dann werd ich mich in Geduld üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (22. Juli 2007)

BigBetty in 2,4" und Maxxis Swampthing in 2,5" jeweils auf einer 28mm breiten ZTR Flow Felge von NoTubes gehen sich wunderbar aus, wobei die Betty mehr Platz benötigt und auch nicht mehr viel mehr möglich ist!


----------



## Jako (22. Juli 2007)

habe hier mal zwei fotos, einmal conti MK 2.4 auf DT-swiss 1750 und einmal Maxxis Minion DH R 2.5 auf sun Doubletrack. Gruß Jako


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juli 2007)

White Naben sind klasse, ich fahre auch welche. Kannst Du mir mal das Gewicht von denen geben, ich habe da keine Ahnung und bin einfach neugierig...


----------



## ribisl (24. Juli 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Um eine Kefü mit ISCG-Adapter an einem 73er Tretlager zu montieren ist die Achse der Deus zu kurz.
> Bevor die Kurbel komplett aufgezogen ist,*stoßen die Befestigungsschrauben des kleinen Blattes an der Führung an*.



Heisst das, dass man keine KEFÜ aufs Slayer schrauben kann, wenn man eien Deus Kurbel verwendet??  

Hab mir nämlich eine E13 DRS gekauft und genau das von dir beschriebene ist der Fall. Hab aber keien Adapter dabei, einfach den Distanzring beim Tretlager weg und die Kefü rein passt, aber totzdem funktionierts nicht. Son scheiß.
Was kann ich machen? Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Rocky Slayer (25. Juli 2007)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen??

Bin ja âeigentlichâ super glÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber mein Slayer 50 (2006). Aber jeder noch so kleine Uphill wird damit zur Tortur!
Der hintere DÃ¤mpfer (Fox Float RP 3 Custom Valved, 152 mm) sackt bei jeder Trittbewegung, trotz stÃ¤rkster Stufe wahnsinnig ein (fahre mittlerweile mit ca. 12 bar).

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit anderen DÃ¤mpfern, evtl. mit denen, die sich auch âverriegelnâ lassen??

Habe mir aufgrund der schlechten DÃ¤mpfereigenschaften jetzt noch ein RM Hammer gekauft, aber Freeriden damit? â Geht gar nicht !!
Habt Ihr vielleicht auch noch Erfahrungen mit besseren Gabeln als mit der Marzocchi All Mountain 2 w / ETA, 150 mm

Dank Euch â¦


----------



## soederbohm (25. Juli 2007)

Was wiegst Du denn? Wenn ich mit meinen 85kg den RP3 auf "zu" stelle, dann wippt da nichts. Hab allerdings auch fast maximalen Druck im Dämpfer und fahre damit knapp 30% Sag.


----------



## Rocky Slayer (25. Juli 2007)

Wiege ca. 85 Kilo. Ich bin ganz ehrlich mit "30 % Sag" kann ich leider nicht allzu viel anfangen (Sry). Habe ich zwar schon gehört und wie man es alles einstellen kann, aber die von meiner Werkstatt meinten, wäre alles Blödsinn, das macht man nach "Gefühl". - Anscheinend habe ich diesbezüglich leider keins.
Wieviel Druck hast Du denn im Dämpfer??


----------



## sebi82 (25. Juli 2007)

also guggst du: ich wiege momentan 91! als ich meinen slayer gekauft hab warens noch 97... was heisst?! du musst dich quälen auf dem ding 

ok, im ernst! ich hab meinen zum teil bis auf 18 bar gepumpt! durch die sexy kennlinie welche die slayer konstrukteure da (vielleicht auch per zufall?!) entwickelt haben, nimmst du trotz des riesen drucks trotzdem noch alle wurzeln und steine mit! bei sprüngen musst du dann auch keine angst vor durschlägen haben und bergauf, wenn du propedal voll eingestellt hast, wippts nurnoch, wenn du im wiegetritt echt zapplig wirst!

weil du das mit dem hammer ansprichst... die beiden bikes würde ich lieber nicht vergleichen! in meinen augen bedeutet slayer fahren folgendes: am morgen eine stunde früher aufstehen, dann mal auf die gute geiss steigen, vieeeel wasser trinken während des aufstiegs, oben dann propedal aufschalten und bergab krachen lassen 
wenn du schnell oben sein willst ist slayer vermutlich nicht das richtige! bin der einzige in meinem umfeld, der diese liega fährt...und ein dank an meine überaus geduldigen freunde

die marzocchi ist eigendlich garnicht so schlecht! meiner meinung nach gibts nur 2 alternativen: rock shox lyric (coil oder luft, was dir besser gefällt) oder sonst fox 36 talas... die kannst du absenken, mach ich persönlich zwar nie und hier in der zentralschweiz haben wir einige saftige anstiege... alternative zur luft wäre fox 36 van! fox sind zwar teuer, dafür unglaublich steif!!


----------



## Rocky Slayer (26. Juli 2007)

Ok, das hilft mir schon mal weiter  
Ich werd die 18 bar mal morgen in den Dämpfer geben und weiterschauen. Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal im Forum gelesen, dass man auf keinen Fall mehr als 13 Bar reingeben soll.. Na ja, aber wenns hilft, finde ich auch lieber mehr Druck und mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi82 (26. Juli 2007)

13 bar... wer schreibt sowas??  da können ja nur kleine kinder damit fahren...  
bis maximum 21 bar darf man den dämpfer laut fox aufpumpen! ist halt so wie beim auto, da läuft meiner laut angaben um die 200, aber wenn du halt immer 200 fährst ists auf dauer nicht so extrem vorteilhaft!
aber mit 18 bar hast du noch reserven! ich glaub momentan fahr ich sogar nur 15-16 bar!
viel erfolg beim einstellen und wie gesagt, der slayer hat so eine zahrte kennlinie, dass es sich saaauuuuweich anfühlt, wenn man es noch nicht gewöhnt ist! once you popped, you can't stop! den wirst du nie wieder hergeben!! mach ich auchnicht, obwohl ich ein 2tes bike aufbaue...der slayer bleibt!!!


----------



## Rocky Slayer (26. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank liebe Leute.
Habe den Dämpfer auf fast maximalen Druck gebracht und schon eine Tour hinter mir und ?
Es wippt so gut wie gar nichts mehr 
So macht mir das Slayer fahren echt Spass und die Tour wird nicht zur Tort(o)ur.


----------



## ribisl (26. Juli 2007)

So da mir ja niemand geantwortet hat - gings dann ja doch trotzdem irgendwie.

Hier neue Fotose vom mein Slayer mit Kefü: (Ich weiß, der Bashguard gehört in weiss, gabs aber auf die schnelle nicht und warten wollt ich nicht)


----------



## kreisel (26. Juli 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad, ist das ne MZ AM 1SL oder 2SL und wie ist die so?


----------



## Osti (26. Juli 2007)

mal was aktuelles von gestern mit neuer Kurbel und Bremsen (wobei die mittlerweile schon nen paar Monate alt sind).


----------



## Jako (26. Juli 2007)

hey osti, sau geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (27. Juli 2007)

@osti: Wo is das? 
Schaut ja nett aus.


----------



## slow-old-yeti (30. Juli 2007)

YEAH, konnte nicht wiederstehen


----------



## ribisl (30. Juli 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, ist das ne MZ AM 1SL oder 2SL und wie ist die so?



Ist eine AM 1SL - nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten, funktioniert sie ganz gut - bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Vorallem ist sie leicht 2289g incl Achse.


----------



## SlayMe (30. Juli 2007)

Gute Wahl, slow-old-yeti, das ist ziemlich gelungen zusammengestellt von bikeaction, finde ich. Oder hast Du da etwas geändert?


----------



## slow-old-yeti (31. Juli 2007)

@SlayMe, danke.
Bis auf die Pedale alles Original, hab aber mittlerweile die Reifen gegen Fat Alberts getauscht. Die Minions haben zwar einen supergrip aber viel mehr Rollwiederstand. 
Momentan bin ich am Setup tüfteln  
ROCK ON s-o-y


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. August 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Super!
> Dann werd ich mich in Geduld üben



Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Maxxis Advantage in 2,4" auf Single Track montiert passt definitiv nicht in die New Slayer Schwinge. Der limitierende Faktor ist immer das etwas eigenwillig geformte Verbindungsjoch zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Sobald der Reifen etwas höher baut, stößt die Laufflache mit den Stollen am Joch an. Breite würde übrigens noch funktionieren, nur halt in der Höhe nicht.
Maxxis Minion in 2,5" passt aber locker rein. Sieht vom Platz her ähnlich aus wie auf dem Minion-Bild von Jako etwas weiter oben. An der engsten Stelle zum Verbindungsjoch sind noch ca. 4-5mm Platz. Seitlich sogar noch einen Tick mehr.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Osti (2. August 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber:
> Maxxis Advantage in 2,4" auf Single Track montiert passt definitiv nicht in die New Slayer Schwinge.



auf ner DT 5.1 passt der rein. 2.5er Highroller auch


----------



## SlayMe (2. August 2007)

Der 2,4 Advantage baut ja auch größer als 2,5 Minion und Highroller, die praktisch identische Größen haben.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. August 2007)

Servus,
wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Slayer, ist es einfach nur ein All Mountain Rahmen, oder kann man es mit dem auch mal etwas krachen lassen? 
Der Plan ist nämlich mein Proceed in Ruhestand zu schicken. 
Ich möchte ein Bike aufbauen das die 17 kilo Marke nicht überschreitet, mit dem man locker schöne Touren in den Alpen machen kann, es aber auch mal recht hart rannehmen kann. Z.B Slopstyleparcour in Winterberg, kleine nette Jumps etc.
Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, das das Slayer für Parks etc. nicht freigegeben ist?
Wie schwer sind eure Slayer so?
Die Frage ist ob ich direkt auf das Slopstyle Slayer warte. Aber wer weiß wieviel da der Rahmen wiegt.

MfG
Niko


----------



## nonem (2. August 2007)

habe auch den Minion (original) drauf und überlege mir jetzt lieber Nobby Nics raufzuziehen. Ich habe den Eindruck das der Maxxis einen tierischen Rollwiderstand hat. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Denke das der Nobby Nic für Touren wesentlich sinnvoller ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (2. August 2007)

Fährt wer DT Ex 1750er mit Big Betty oder ist die Kombi auch zu groß für den mikrigen Hinterbau


----------



## kreisel (2. August 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> habe auch den Minion (original) drauf und überlege mir jetzt lieber Nobby Nics raufzuziehen. Ich habe den Eindruck das der Maxxis einen tierischen Rollwiderstand hat. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Denke das der Nobby Nic für Touren wesentlich sinnvoller ist, oder?



Genau diese Überlegungen habe ich auch, der Minion rollt nicht besonders. Der Grip ist gut aber der Rollwiderstand nervt. Welchen NN sollte man nehmen 2,25 oder lieber 2,4? Passt der 2,4er in Verbindung mit SingleTrack-Felge überhaupt in die Schwinge?


----------



## SlayMe (2. August 2007)

Ich hatte mal den NN in 2,25 und fand den total grottig. Der hat mich aufm Old Slayer bergab schon arg limitiert. Aber in 2,4 habe ich schon viel gutes von GEHÖRT.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2007)

2,4er NN ist ganz OK.
Er rollt gut und hat dementsprechend ausreichenden Grip.

Allerdings schneiden die Seitenwände sehr schnell ein.
Für die Alpen halte ich das Ding für ungegeignet wenn es etwas härter zur Sache gehen soll.

Andreas


----------



## Bikeaddict (2. August 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Fährt wer DT Ex 1750er mit Big Betty oder ist die Kombi auch zu groß für den mikrigen Hinterbau


Servus!

Ich fahr die ZTR Flow von Notubes mit Big Betty (ist gleich breit wie 5.1er bzw. EX1750)! und funktioniert sehr gut!

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Xexano (2. August 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Slayer, ist es einfach nur ein All Mountain Rahmen, oder kann man es mit dem auch mal etwas krachen lassen?
> Der Plan ist nämlich mein Proceed in Ruhestand zu schicken.
> Ich möchte ein Bike aufbauen das die 17 kilo Marke nicht überschreitet, mit dem man locker schöne Touren in den Alpen machen kann, es aber auch mal recht hart rannehmen kann. Z.B Slopstyleparcour in Winterberg, kleine nette Jumps etc.
> ...



Hallo, 

ich bin zwar kein Slayer-Fahrer, jedoch kann ich dir sagen: Das New Slayer hält so etwas gut aus! Rob J, Mario Lenzen&Co. fuhren das Ding ja auch im Slopestyle (Jetzt ist halt eben das Slayer SXC dran, Rob fährt die Unikat-Version ohne die Carbon-Streben). 
Aber wenn du bissl wartest: Das FR-Slayer ist nicht mehr fern!


----------



## kreisel (3. August 2007)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Conti SpeedKing und MountainKing gesammelt? Wäre doch auch noch ne Alternative zu den NN, falls die in die Schwinge passen.


----------



## Jako (4. August 2007)

ich fahre den 2.4 MK und bin sehr zufrieden. im vergleich zum fat albert 2.35 rollt er deutlich schneller, der grip bergauf ist sehr gut. bergab hat der fat albert tubless etwas mehr sicherheit vermittelt. zur pannensicherheit kann ich noch nichts sagen - bis jetzt noch keinen platten - klopf, klopf..... gruß jako


----------



## kreisel (8. August 2007)

Ist dann zwischen 2.4er MK und Hinterbau noch genügend Platz, so dass keine Steine den Lack abfräsen wie es von den 2,4er NN berichtet wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

@jako

Kannst du mal Fotos von der Schwinge/ Reifen posten?
Würde mich mal interessiern.

Vorab besten dank.

Andreas


----------



## Jako (8. August 2007)

@ rockyrider66: eine seite vorher war es schon abgebildet.... der 2.4 MK ist auf keinen fall breiter als ein 2.35 fat albert auf einer crossmax XL. gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

Danke für die Info.
Fahre auf meinem old Slayer DT EX 1750 mit 2,4er Maxis Advantage.
Das ist allerdings das echte Maximum.
Daher die Frage, ob der Hinterbau am 2007er Slayer breiter ist als 2003.

Bin im Begriff mir ebenfalls ein Slayer zuzulegen. (nur 18" Rahmen)

-Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal Info über die Unterschiede zwischen dem New Slayer und dem SXC geben?
-Worauf muss man besonders achten?
-Wo bekommt man einen günstigen Rahmen?
-usw.

Bin über jede Info dankbar.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jako (8. August 2007)

hi andreas, ich bin ja auch vom old- aufs new- umgestiegen (siehe meine fotos) mein old- wog 12,5kg und hat auch richtig spaß gemacht. der umstieg auf´s new-slayer war für mich trotzdem die richtige entscheidung. mein slayer 90 wiegt jetzt 14kg und fährt mit abgesenkter gabel auf 100mm auch richtig steile rampen hoch. zum touren fahre ich mit 130mm bergauf und mit einem dreh bin ich auf 160mm für bergab. bergab ist der unterschied für mein empfinden gewaltig - auch wenn andere sagen das der unterschied kaum spürbar ist. das fahrwerk ist wirklich genial und macht tierisch spaß. ich bin noch kein sxc gefahren, aber carbon "sitzstrebe" brauche ich nicht und der rp3 funktioniert bei mir gut. der dhx air ist bestimmt gut, wiegt aber auch deutlich mehr. falls ich mal die bekannten probleme mit meinem dämpfer bekomme wechsel ich auf einen rp23. der gwichtsunterschied zwischen new- und sxc dürfte ca. 300g betragen (wenn überhaupt). gruß jako


----------



## sebi82 (8. August 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Slayer, ist es einfach nur ein All Mountain Rahmen, oder kann man es mit dem auch mal etwas krachen lassen?
> Der Plan ist nämlich mein Proceed in Ruhestand zu schicken.
> Ich möchte ein Bike aufbauen das die 17 kilo Marke nicht überschreitet, mit dem man locker schöne Touren in den Alpen machen kann, es aber auch mal recht hart rannehmen kann. Z.B Slopstyleparcour in Winterberg, kleine nette Jumps etc.
> ...



um dir aus meiner sicht etwas weiterhelfen... ich fahre den 2006er slayer, zwar kein slopestyle, aber dafür lass ich jede abfahrt krachen! der rahmen hält einiges aus und nur von der optik her sind die verstrebungen und schweissnähte sehr gut verarbeitet!
ich mach mir keine sorgen um einen slayer, wenn du ihn fährst...von dem was du kurz beschrieben hast!
gewichtsmässig kommst du mit dicken felgen, breiteren reifen und sonst stabilen komponenten so auf die 16kg! (soviel wiegt meiner)
der slayer ist ein perfekter allrounder! touren bis bikepark! echt super geeignet!! ich behalt meinen, obwohl ich noch ein delirium-t von knolly bestelle! da ist der rahmen recht schwer, aber es ist eigendlich wie gemacht für shores!! ...würd ich zur not auchmal angucken! hab nur gutes gehört


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

@jacko

Danke für die Info.
Welche Probleme hast du mit dem Dämpfer?
Kommt er nicht mehr ganz hoch?

Andraes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (8. August 2007)

....ich habe KEINE probleme mit meinem rp3 - aber er ist ja nicht gerade unbekannt für aufgetretene schwierigkeiten. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (8. August 2007)

...ich auch *NOCH*  nicht und deshalb ist in mein Pipeline ebenfalls erst kürzlich ein RP3 gekommen.


----------



## nonem (8. August 2007)

Moin Jungs,
ich werde im September  den Schlächter 7 Tage über die Alpen quälen. Was mich für diesen Einsatzzweck mächtig nervt, ist der abartige Rollwiderstand der Maxxis Minion. Tourenmäßig geht das echt garnich. Was würdet ihr für Reifen für diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Überlege mir hinten den Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25 und vorne den Albert 2.25 raufzuziehen? Lohnt das?


----------



## Soulbrother (8. August 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus,daß du hinten einen Minion Rear drauf hast (ist ja auch normalerweise so gedacht).Ersetze den durch einen Minion Front und du wirst sehen...


----------



## sebi82 (9. August 2007)

ich kann dir einzig und allein den fat albert 2.35 empfehlen! snakeskin!! der ist guuut  ...ich weiss das, weil ich den 365 tage im jahr in den alpen fahr  hab mir zwar auch einen high roller bestellt, aber das war mehr ein experiment! rollwiederstand, grip und stabilität sind genial!! eventuell wirst du den hinterreifen nach den 7 tagen nichtmehr bei nässe im gelände brauchen wollen, aber das kommt dann von deinen waden 
gruss, überzeugter fat albert fahrer


----------



## numinisflo (9. August 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus,daß du hinten einen Minion Rear drauf hast (ist ja auch normalerweise so gedacht).Ersetze den durch einen Minion Front und du wirst sehen...



Kann ich ebenfalls ohne Einschränkung empfehlen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

Um eine Empfehlung für die Reifen geben zu können solltest du uns mal deine Route kurz beschreiben. 

Je nach dem können doch nur die Reifen ausgewählt werden.

Via Claudia kannst du locker mit Smart Sam (auch mit Hollandrad) fahren.
Die Montozo Scharte oder das Eisjöchel erfordern allerding anderes Material.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## nonem (9. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Um eine Empfehlung für die Reifen geben zu können solltest du uns mal deine Route kurz beschreiben.
> 
> Je nach dem können doch nur die Reifen ausgewählt werden.
> 
> ...


Die Route sieht wohl so aus:

Landeck-Fimberpass-Uinaschlucht-Sta Maria-Umbrail-Bocchetta di Forcola-Bormio-Gaviapass-Passo del Tonale-Rifuggio Graffer-Passo Bregn da l'Ors-Riva

ist also alles dabei; lange Asphaltstrecken und ruppige Trails...

Soll ich vorne und Hinten den Fat Albert raufpacken oder bringt es auch schon was wenn ich denn Minion Fr hinten raufziehe und mir vorne ein Fat Albert hole!?

Grüße
Norman


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

Die route kenne ich.
Vom Rifugio Graffer (Madonna) fährst du sicher den Cascata Trail runter um über den Passo Bregn da l'Ors fahren zu können, geil!

Nach dem Gavia kann man die Montozoscharte fahren (noch besser als Cascata).
Einfach nach der Passstraße direkt vor dem ersten haus auf der rechten Seite rein! kann ich nur empfehlen!

Zu den Reifen:

Fat Albert scheint OK für Hinten und vorne.
Habe ihn zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber viel gelesen.

Minion oder Highroller muss nicht sein, der klebt am Boden fest.

Meine Empfehlung:
Maxxis Advantage 2,4 in faltversion mit 60er Gummimischung.

Viel Volumen, guter Grip, Rollwiderstand noch OK.
Ich denke, der Pannenschutz sollte vor dem Rollwiderstand stehen!
Denke dir mal aus wie es ist, du kommst am Rif. Graffer an und stellst fest, dass deine Seitenwand aufgeschnitten ist? Du musst den Cascata runter schieben! 

Auf keinen fall RR, NN oder so!!!!!



Andreas


----------



## nonem (9. August 2007)

die Montozza Scharte wollte ich auslassen da ich mit zwei Hardtail-Piloten unterwegs bin... Das wird ein Spass, hoch zu werd ich immer schön hinterher keuchen und dann auf der Abfahrt den Max raushängen lassen. Aber das wird schon...
Hatte jetzt echt überlegt den Smart Sam raufzumachen (hab ich noch rumliegen), aber eigentlich is das ja schon ne Vergewaltigung für den Schlächter. Aber das mit den Minion front hinten raufziehen ist ne gute Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

Montozoscharte ist auch für Hardtail OK.
Viele spitzkehren, keine Speedstrecke aber geil wegen der Aussicht auf den see.

Smart Sam ist zu dünnwandig für die Alpen.
Hat gleiche Karkasse wie NN, RR usw.
Besser nicht!

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

ach ja,

der Highroller gibt es jetzt auch in einer 2,5er faltversion mit 60er Mischung.

Wäre sicher ein super Reifen.

Andreas


----------



## BommelMaster (9. August 2007)

hallo

ein spezl von mir wird sich wohl das 2007er slayer 50 holen.

das hat eine all mountain 1? mit stahlfedern drin, anscheinend eine oem version.


ich hab mir die gabel gestern angeschaut. die hat rechts tst 2 also blockierfunktion und links eta + luftvorspannung.

die gabel hat beim ausfedern immer hart angeschlagen. ist das normal? bin das eigentlihc nciht gewöhnt von marzocchi.
ich hab jetz paar mal gelesen  "anfangs net so, aber jetz passts". wird das noch besser oder is das normal bei der?

außerdem war die blockierfunktion etwas kommisch. bei aktivierter blockade konnte man sie noch knapp 5 cm einfedern - auch normal?


----------



## nonem (9. August 2007)

ich hatte an meinem alten Bike auch ne AM1 und das war genau der Grund warum ich die Gabel inkl. Bike verhöckert habe und nun das Slayer mit der 36er stehen habe.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ein spezl von mir wird sich wohl das 2007er slayer 50 holen.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonem (9. August 2007)

Hab übrigens vorhin mit meinem local Dealer telefoniert und den Advantage 2.4 bestellt. Werde dann, wie vorgeschlagen, hinten den Minion Front raufziehen und vorne den Advantage fahren.


----------



## Red Dragon (10. August 2007)

Da ich mich seit letzter Woche endlich zu den Slayer-Besitzern zählen darf, zeig ich hier mal mein Bike:

















Slayer 70 Baujahr 2006

Bitte seht erstmal über die Hayes-Bremsscheibe vorne und die zwei verschiedenen Reifen hinweg.

Ich bin bisher nur hier im Taunus gefahren, das Fahrgefühl ist ja echt Traumhaft.

Super Handling auf Trails, allerdings gehts bergauf etwas langsamer als bisher.

Schade das RM nur XM 317er verbaut hat, ich würde gerne dickere Reifen aufziehen......


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. August 2007)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Slayer ....

Lass es rocken, genau das mag das Slayer


----------



## bestmove (10. August 2007)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Bitte seht erstmal über die Hayes-Bremsscheibe vorne und die zwei verschiedenen Reifen hinweg.
> 
> Ich bin bisher *nur* hier im Taunus gefahren, das Fahrgefühl ist ja echt Traumhaft.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen "Würger" das sieht doch sehr ansprechend aus  aber was heißt hier nur?? Gibt schon schöne Trails hier, wo sich das Slayer auch sau wohl fühlt  vielleicht können wa mal zusammen den Taunus rocken ... welches bike hattest du vorher?


----------



## Red Dragon (10. August 2007)

> aber was heißt hier nur?? Gibt schon schöne Trails hier, wo sich das Slayer auch sau wohl fühlt



Ich weiss, der Taunus hat sehr schöne und meist sehr ruhige Trails. Mit dem nur war lediglich gemeint das ich bisher noch keine so extremen Sachen in den Alpen gefahren bin.



> vielleicht können wa mal zusammen den Taunus rocken ... welches bike hattest du vorher?



Gerne, wenn mein Alter für dich kein Problem darstellt. Vorher bin ich ein Steppenwolf CR gefahren, allerdings bin ich keine lahme Ente. Fahren kann ich schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. August 2007)

Mal ne Frage abseits:

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit euren Nobby Nics? Was wiegen Eure? 

Wer hat einen Mountain King? Wer den direkten Vergleich?

Würde gerne mal den 2.4er MK SS testen...ist das zu wenig für ein Enduro?!

Schreibt mal was ihr so für Erfahungen habt.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2007)

Glückwunsch zum "Neuen Slayer"  ,meiner wird auch hauptsächlich im Taunus/Rheingau gequält...und ja,wir haben hier schon eine echt feine Ecke von Good Old Germany zum biken erwischt


----------



## Red Dragon (10. August 2007)

> meiner wird auch hauptsächlich im Taunus/Rheingau gequält...und ja,wir haben hier schon eine echt feine Ecke von Good Old Germany zum biken erwischt



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu! Wir haben tolle Trails und müssen nicht so viel hochkurbeln.

Ich muss nur aufs Bike, 50 Meter fahren und bin schon im Wald. Und vor allem kommt man hier manchmal nur mit Entdeckergeist weiter, dann findet man meist auch tolle Ecken und hat seine Ruhe.  

_Red Dragon_


----------



## sebi82 (11. August 2007)

nun war ich doch die ganze zeit so überzeugt von dem fox rp3... habt ihr einen tipp wie ich meinen ohne einschicken wieder fit bekomme? er ist voll eingezogen! es waren etwa 16bar drin, wovon nun etwa die hälfte in der negativ luftkammer steckt und dort bekomm ichs nicht raus! wenn ich den dämpfer jetzt aufdrehe, dann hauts mir die hauptkammer mit einem schlag vom kolben weg, darum lass ich das lieber!
irgendjemand einen tipp für einen echt verwunderten hilflosen?
...hab keine lust die tour morgen auf dem kona hardtail zu "fahren"...


----------



## nonem (14. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zu den Reifen:
> 
> Fat Albert scheint OK für Hinten und vorne.
> Habe ihn zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber viel gelesen.
> ...


habe gerade mal einen aus der Mountain Bike 05/07 rausgesucht und dort ist der Advantage der schlechteste im Rollverhalten und Highroller (überragend) und Minion wesentlich besser im Rollverhalten. Mmhh, jetzt bin ich ratlos!? Doch lieber nen Fat Albert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2007)

Den Test kenne ich.

Es steht aber nicht drin, welcher HighRoller getestet wurde?
40, 42 oder 60er Gummimischung.
40 & 42 klebt in der tat wie Patex am Boden, denke es wurde der 60er getestet.

Der 2,35er allerdings sehr schmal.
Nimmt man den 2,5er (auch noch schmaler als 2,4er Advantage!) ist das Teil recht schwer.

Und gerade das Gewicht merkt man doch mehr als den Rollwiderstand.

Beim Rollwiderstand wird nur angegeben, welche Energie nachgeliefert werden muss, um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.

Wenn wir in den Alpen oft mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit "eiern" kann man es mit immer neuem Beschleunigen vergleichen, die Geschwindigkeit halten wir doch da nicht.

Ein schwerer Reifen ist da einfach träger.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich fürs Bremsen.
(Mal ein Bike in schnellem Singeltrail mit vielen Spitzkehren immer wieder abgebremst und neu beschleunigt?)

Ich würde den Advantage wieder nehmen.
Muss aber jeder selbst "erfahren".



Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (14. August 2007)

gibts den _Minion auch in verschiedenen Gummimischungen und wenn ja, wie finde ich heraus welche meiner hat? 
"Klebt wie Patex am Boden" trifft auf jeden Fall auf meinen Minion (original Slayer 2006 Bereifung) zu. Deshalb will ich ja vor dem Alpencross noch unbedingt handeln...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2007)

Steht am Reifen aufgedruckt.

So was mit 60a, oder "super tracky" für 42er, oder "slow....(?)" für 40er.
Wenn ich recht informiert bin, ist Serienmäßig ein 60er Schlappen drauf.

Fotografiere den Schalppen doch mal.

Andreas


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> gibts den _Minion auch in verschiedenen Gummimischungen und wenn ja, wie finde ich heraus welche meiner hat?
> "Klebt wie Patex am Boden" trifft auf jeden Fall auf meinen Minion (original Slayer 2006 Bereifung) zu. Deshalb will ich ja vor dem Alpencross noch unbedingt handeln...



an meinem 2007er sind minions in der super tacky variante also 62a verbaut. die kleben schon sehr ordentlich am boden. hier gibts sämtliche infos zum thema:

http://www.bikemarketing.com/


----------



## nonem (14. August 2007)

also bei meinen steht auch "super tacky" drauf. Laut Maxxis Seite is das dann wohl die 42er Mischung. Die ist wohl eher für Downhill gedacht. Die MaxxPro-Mischung (60A) soll wohl tourentauglicher sein. 
Heißt das nun das ein Advantage MaxxPro tourentauglicher ist (bessere Rolleigenschaften) als ein Minion Supertacky?


----------



## nonem (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an meinem 2007er sind minions in der super tacky variante also 62a verbaut. die kleben schon sehr ordentlich am boden. hier gibts sämtliche infos zum thema:
> 
> http://www.bikemarketing.com/


aber 62a ist doch nicht die SuperTacky sondern die Exception Mischung. Meinst du 42a?


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> aber 62a ist doch nicht die SuperTacky sondern die Exception Mischung. Meinst du 42a?



klaro, sorry.


----------



## flatmoon (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mich auch mal als Slayer outen!
Ist kein absoluter high end aufbau aber funktionell.
Besten Dank noch mal an Björn.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/403756/cat/500/ppuser/98714


----------



## Red Dragon (14. August 2007)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Schönes Bike! Die Farbe ist nett, macht sich mit dem Gold gut. 



> Ist kein absoluter high end aufbau aber funktionell.



Solange es funktioniert und es keine Mucken macht, ist das Aussehen nicht so wichtig. Aber wenns gut ausschaut und funktioniert ist es perfekt, und dein Bike ist ja fasr perfekt. 

Was für eine Scheibengröße ist das? 185mm?


----------



## flatmoon (14. August 2007)

ja 185ger 
barauchen aber anscheinend noch einlaufzeit!!!


----------



## Ein alter Mann (14. August 2007)

@ Flatmoon: Gern geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. August 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=63816&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## ribisl (15. August 2007)

Warum??

Ich überleg aber auch meinen aufn Markt zu schmeissen, da die SS 08 Version schon sehr interessant ausschaut.


----------



## nonem (15. August 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Warum??
> 
> Ich überleg aber auch meinen aufn Markt zu schmeissen, da die SS 08 Version schon sehr interessant ausschaut.


Ich hab auch schon den ein oder anderen Gedanken verschwendet mein geliebtes Slayer gegen ein neues zu ersetzen. 

Frag mich bloß was ich für das Gerät noch bekomme? Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Ist ein New Slayer 70 mit Truvativ Shiftguide und RF Rockring, sonst alles original. Hat ca 800km ausschliesslich auf Touren auf den Buckel. Zustand ist einwandfrei. Was kann ich für das Gerät noch erwarten?


----------



## Red Dragon (15. August 2007)

> Frag mich bloß was ich für das Gerät noch bekomme? Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?



Also, ich habe vor 3 Wochen für ein 06er New Slayer 70 in Größe 19 Zoll 1950 Euro bezahlt.

War Komplett abgeklebt und hatte nur 1-2 Kratzer. War ein Jahr in Benutzung.



> Was kann ich für das Gerät noch erwarten?


Setzt es mal in den Bikemarkt, mach VHB oder mach einen Festpreis. Mal sehen ob du es los wirst.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. August 2007)

1200â¬ - dann dÃ¼rfte schon alles beinander sein. Je nachdem eben ob noch Steuersatz oder so dabei ist.
Selbst neue Slayer SXC bekommt man derzeit fÃ¼r max. 1400â¬

Red Dragon - da haste nen schlechten Deal gemacht - wenn es nur der Rahmen war?!


----------



## nonem (15. August 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 1200 - dann dürfte schon alles beinander sein. Je nachdem eben ob noch Steuersatz oder so dabei ist.
> Selbst neue Slayer SXC bekommt man derzeit für max. 1400
> 
> Red Dragon - da haste nen schlechten Deal gemacht - wenn es nur der Rahmen war?!


er meint wohl, genau wie ich auch, das komplette Bike in der 70er Ausstattung


----------



## CrashOversteel (15. August 2007)

Hi,
ich interessiere mich auch für das Slayer 07 und das SXC. Eins von beiden würd ich gern im nächsten Jahr meins nennen. Da ich jetzt wieder in der Region Nürnberg bin, war ich gestern beim Stadler. Dort standen Slayer 50 und SXC 70 rum. 

Meine Frage: Gibts es große Unterschiede zwischen Slayer und dem SXC, also von der Geometrie bzw. vielleicht hat jemand schon einen Unterschied erfahren. Und da ich bis jetzt nur XC fahre kenne ich mich mit der Geo nicht aus. Gestern habe ich mich, durch den Händler auf ein 19" gehockt. Der erste Eindruck war sehr gut. Meine Größe ist 1,90m. 

Bei den Modellen bin ich auch unschlüssig. Ein SXC SE in Canuck ist ja auch was feines, dazu kann man einen schönen Customaufbau machen.
Und beim normalen Slayer würds auch ein günstiges Slayer 50, in komplett schwarz, tun.

Und was mich auch interessieren würde, lohnt der Unterschied von dem SXC 50 und zu dem SXC SE. Ist ja nur nen anderer Dämpfer und leicht andere Lackierung.


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Im großen und ganzen nehmen sich die beiden Slayer nichts. Wenn du es eher als All Mountain verwenden willst dann würde ich dir das SXC ans Herz legen wollen. Falls du auch mal die Luft im Bikepark testen möchtest, nimm das New Slayer. Geo ist bei beiden gleich, das SXC ist geringfügig leichter und vom SXC50 auf SXC SE zu wechseln ist nur was für wahre Rocky Fans


----------



## flatmoon (15. August 2007)

Bei 190cm würde ich aber zu dem 20" tendieren, da die gesamte Geo nicht groß ausfällt. Ich bin 187 und fahre auch das 20" als Touren-Freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. August 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Warum??



Ich gebe den *SLAYER* nur aus diesem einzigen Grund her :





Hätte ich nicht das PIPELINE,gäbe es für mich ansonsten absolut keine Veranlassung dazu.


----------



## nonem (15. August 2007)

das ist nen Grund?


----------



## ribisl (15. August 2007)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## JFR (16. August 2007)

Ich find das Pipeline auch super schön.
Nur die Hinterbauperformance ist so naja.
Antriebsschwinge ist halt ziemlich Oldschool, wobei die Frorider auch damit gedropt haben


----------



## Soulbrother (16. August 2007)

@ nonem,ribisl:das hätte ich auch nicht erwartet  

...mit dem RP3 ist die Performance 1A,kein bisschen schlechter als der Slayer.


----------



## CrashOversteel (16. August 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen nehmen sich die beiden Slayer nichts. Wenn du es eher als All Mountain verwenden willst dann würde ich dir das SXC ans Herz legen wollen. Falls du auch mal die Luft im Bikepark testen möchtest, nimm das New Slayer. Geo ist bei beiden gleich, das SXC ist geringfügig leichter und vom SXC50 auf SXC SE zu wechseln ist nur was für wahre Rocky Fans



Ja ich würde das als Light-Enduro bzw. Allmountain aufbauen, würde es gerne auch für lange Touren missbrauchen. 
Bei dem SXC50, hätte ich erst mal ein Komplettbike, bei dem einzelen Rahmen, müsst ich erst mal noch mehr Geld sparen und würds gleich richtig aufbauen. Außer das gäbs halt günstig schon aufgebaut. Die Lackierung am SE find ich halt noch geiler, das teamrot ist goil. 





flatmoon schrieb:


> Bei 190cm würde ich aber zu dem 20" tendieren, da die gesamte Geo nicht groß ausfällt. Ich bin 187 und fahre auch das 20" als Touren-Freerider



Welche Schrittlänge hast und wieviel Sattelstützenauszug hast du beim Tourenfahren? Es wär ja sonst unpraktisch wenn ich beim 19" 25cm Auszug habe und wenn ich es dann krachen lassen möchte, kann ich die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatmoon (16. August 2007)

@CrashOversteel

meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 93cm und 20" passt optimal. Habe vorher ein 19" 4banger gehabt und selbst mit 410mm Sattelstütze war es immer zu klein. Auf meinen Bildern siehst du die Toureneinstellung der Sattelstütze bergabe kann man sie dann halt voll versenken.


----------



## CrashOversteel (16. August 2007)

@flatmoon
selbst das ist ja noch ganz schön auszug, bei dem 19" wärs ja dann übel. Da muss ich das nächste mal doch nochmal probesitzen.


----------



## flatmoon (16. August 2007)

Tu das probesitzen ist da die beste lösung


----------



## kreisel (17. August 2007)

Ich bin 1,88 und das 20,5" Slayer paßt ideal, kannste auf den Fotos sehen. Sattelstütze ist auf Tourenhöhe.
Es hägt auch so ein bißchen an den Schwerpunkten:

Tour: großer Rahmen
Spaß (Trails, DH,...) kleiner Rahmen


----------



## P3 Killa (17. August 2007)

Also meine Freundin hat sich letzte woche auch ein Slayer 50 komplett für 1700 gekauft. Nagelneu aus dem Laden inkl. Kettenführrung, Shimano Pedalen und nem anderen Vorbau und Lenker.
Is ein 16.5" und ich find es fährt sich im Bikepark göttlich, ich bin selbst 180cm. Ich wollte es garnicht mehr her geben und gegen mein RMX tauschen


----------



## averall4 (18. August 2007)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin hat sich letzte woche auch ein Slayer 50 komplett für 1700 gekauft. Nagelneu aus dem Laden inkl. Kettenführrung, Shimano Pedalen und nem anderen Vorbau und Lenker.
> Is ein 16.5" und ich find es fährt sich im Bikepark göttlich, ich bin selbst 180cm. Ich wollte es garnicht mehr her geben und gegen mein RMX tauschen



Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo man ein Slayer 50 für 1700 Euro bekommt?
Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem, find aber keins zu dem Preis!
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

interessier mich für ein neues Slayer SXC.

Das 2006er Modell hat kein Gelenk im Bereich der Sitzstrebe im Anschluss an die Kettenstrebe (also in Nähe Ausfallende)

Wie ist das SCX? (z. T. Carbonstreben)

Mein altes Slayer von 2003 hat hier ein Gleitlager.

Vorab Danke, Andreas


----------



## kreisel (21. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessier mich für ein neues Slayer SXC.
> 
> ...



Die Frage hast Du auch schon im SXC-Thread gestellt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2007)

stimmt 
aber da konnte mir auch keiner einen sachdienlichen hinweis geben.

andreas


----------



## kreisel (23. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> stimmt
> aber da konnte mir auch keiner einen sachdienlichen hinweis geben.
> 
> andreas



Aha, gucks Du folgenden Eintrag im SXC-Thread: 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bewgt sich denn da was beim Einfedern?
> Wenn ja, ist der Hinterbau komplett anders als beim 2006er Modell!
> 
> An meinem 2003er Slayer ist hier ein Gleitlager.
> ...




Jawoll, der Hinterbau ist kpl. anders. Beim New Slayer bildet der Hinterbau ein Dreieck und und zwischen Hinterbau und Umlenkung ist eine weitere Umlenkung. Sonst würde sich nichts bewegen.
Beim SXC ist das anders, dort ist über den Ausfallenden in den Sitzstreben ein Gelenk und der zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau ist nur eine Umlenkung, sonst würde sich zuviel bewegen  .

Aber wenn du auf www.bikeaction.de/ oder www.bikes.com/ gehts und dir die Bilder der beiden Bikes genau anschaust, wirst du die Unterschiede auch schon erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (7. September 2007)

Will mir eine neue Gabel zulegen. (Eigentlich ja auch den neuen Slayer SS Rahmen, aber bei der Lackierung :kotz: werd ich wohl noch ein Jahr warten müssen).
Wieviel FW verträgt das Slayer, ist eine 66 zu überdimensioniert? Die Einbauhöhe ist um 14mm höher als bei meiner AM1 SL - ist wahrscheinlich  nicht optimal.

2006 gabs eine 66 Light ETA mit 170 mm FW und nur 4mm mehr Einbauhöhe, wäre wahrscheinlich eine Option, aber mir wär einen 2007 lieber.
Oder ich hol mir eine 55, hat ja jetzt auch 35mm Rohre, aber ob die so ist wie eine 66? Und wenn ja, welche Version wieder ATA oder doch lieber ETA? In weiss gibts ja leider wieder nur die ATA, sonst wär ich eh für die ETA Version.

Fox oder RS wär auch eine Option - aber eigentlich will ich ja bei MZ bleiben.

Naja viele Fragen......


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Ei Martin,dann nimm doch eine 07er 66SL 1,die kannste von 140-180mm traveln und weiß ist sie zudem


----------



## ribisl (7. September 2007)

Keine schlechte Idee, aber irgendwie will ich keine reine Luftgabel mehr....ausserdem liest man über die 66sl ata nix gutes hier im Forum, zuwenig Fw usw.
Hatte bis zum Komplettaustausch meiner AM1 SL auch nur Ärger mit dem ATAdings, auch zuwenig FW usw.....
Jetzt funktioniert sie aber tadellos.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. September 2007)

man ließt nix gutes zum beispiel zu wenig federweg?


----------



## ribisl (8. September 2007)




----------



## Osti (10. September 2007)

also, ich habe die 66 SL 1 Ata seit letzer Woche im Rad und war am WE in Bozen und Meran. Ich bin sehr angetan von der Gabel. Habe auch einige negative Sachen im Forum gelesen, aber ein Tourenkollege war von seiner wiederum sehr überzeugt. 

1. Die Gabel hat nix mit ner üblichen Luftgabel gemein. Durch die drei Luftkammern kann man die Gabel sehr effektiv abstimmen. Vor allem die Progressionskammer finde ich genial. Hatte vorher das Problem, dass meine Gabel an Stufen immer wegsackt. Die 66 SL Ata kann man schön sensibel einstellen und dank der Progressionskammer sackt sie trotzdem nicht weg. Außerdem merkt man die Steifigkeit und Lenkpräzision auch enorm. Da kann man einfach mal draufhalten. 

2. Die Gabel passt prima ins Slayer. Über das Ata kann man die für sich passende Geometrie einstellen. Dabei bleibt die Federrate der Gabel gleich! Bergab mit 180mm macht natürlich ziemlich Spaß und es harmoniert auch sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau des Slayers. Mit 140mm gehts es selbst bergauf ganz passabel. 

Ich bin soweit seeehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.


----------



## ribisl (10. September 2007)

Ja wär sicher super gewesen, aber leider in Österreich ausverkauft! Und Gabeln kauf doch am Liebsten im Shop meines Vertrauens, da ich das Service und div. Hilfestellungen bei Garantiefällen doch sehr schätze. Preise orientieren sich sowieso an denen der Online Shops.

Also hab ich mich nach langen Überlegungen für eine 55 ETA oder einie 66 Light ETA 2006 entschieden. Leider sind auch diese nicht mehr bzw. noch nicht zu bekommen (55 erst Ende Nov. / Anfang Dez.)

So hab ich schliesslich heute eine Fox 36 Talas RC2 2008 geordert und dann aus Farbgründen und Bevorzugung von Stahlfedern schliesslich auf eine Fox 36 Van RC2 2008 umdisponiert. Ich hoffe, dass ich die fehlende Absenkmöglichkeit nicht bereuen werde  
Am Mi weiss ich mehr, denn da solls schon da sein.

Die Lyrik U turn wäre auch eien Möglichkeit gewesen, aber ich bin ja nicht so der Rock Shox Fan.


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

also ohne absenkung wäre ich ja bei mir im mittlegebirge schon ordentlich am ar***. Ich wollte dieses feature nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Bikeaddict (10. September 2007)

Für lange Touren tuts auch ein Spanngurt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (12. September 2007)

So nun mit neuer Gabel Fox 36 Van RC2, schaut nit mehr ganz so toll aus aber was solls, a bisserl weh tuts scho.....
Wenigstens schaut die Gabel solider aus und von der Verarbeitung her kein Vergleich zu MZ....aber die Italiener wissen halt was schön ist


----------



## Baumi76 (13. September 2007)

feine Gabel,
aber gab´s da nicht 2006 eine schwarze Italienerin mit ähnlich strammen Beinen?

P.S. Warum ist dein Kindercamelback um genau einen Kilo schwerer, wenn man einen Liter Wasser reinfüllt?


----------



## ribisl (13. September 2007)

Baumi76 schrieb:


> feine Gabel,
> aber gab´s da nicht 2006 eine schwarze Italienerin mit ähnlich strammen Beinen?



 Ja aber woher kriegen.....



Baumi76 schrieb:


> P.S. Warum ist dein Kindercamelback um genau einen Kilo schwerer, wenn man einen Liter Wasser reinfüllt?



Das weiss ich auch nicht hab ja die Beschreibung einfach von Kamelseite reinkopiert. Also musst du dort anfragen. 

PS: Geh jetzt die Scheibe reparieren lassen, also 1630 bei mir....


----------



## Bikeaddict (13. September 2007)

@ Martin:
Optisch ist´s natürlich nicht mehr sooo toll, aber ich bin auf deine Fahreindrücke gespannt! 

Dein Radl ist auch immer so perfekt geputzt, echt beneidenswert...


----------



## ribisl (13. September 2007)

Ja , irgendetwas gehört noch geändert, damits wieder a bisserl besser ausschaut, andere LRS oder so mal schaun....

Bin auch schon gespannt wies Gaberl so ist, werds heut testen und am WE dann im Radelpark am MagicMountain oder in Kranska. Man liest eigentlich nur Gutes über das Ding.
Die Alternative wäre ja die RS Lyrik Uturn gwesen, wär halt interessant gewesen wie die so ist, aber durch diese Flut an negativ Meldungen über die Lyrik (ich weiss eh nur 2Step) im Netz, hab ich mich gefühlsmässig dagegen entschieden.

Ja auf die Fotos ists immer sauber.....und ausserdem nach einer Woche Gardasee hats ein kleines Servizio notwendig ghabt.

Was anderes hab in letzter Zeit das Problem das der Hinterbau knarzt, knackt oder so. Kann das Geräausch nicht ganz genau orten. Es tritt bei harten Antritten auf steilen Stücken auf und auch im Wiegetritt und wenn man auf die Kurbel im Bereich des Tretlagers drückt gibts auch 1 Knacken.
Hab jetzt schon die oberen 3 Verbindungen des HB zerlegt gesäubert und äusserst sparsam mit Teflonfett gefettet. Hat aber nur kurz was gebracht und dann nicht mehr. 
Hatte sonst noch wer das Problem? Kanns an den Dämpferaufnahmen liegen? Oder?


----------



## Bikeaddict (13. September 2007)

magicmountain bin ich vielleicht morgen vm!
meine lyrik funktioniert, seit ich sie auf u-turn umbauen hab lassen, ausgesprochen gut.

zum knarzen:
hatte ich auch schon (2x) war jedesmal das hauptlager; aufmachen reinigen leicht fetten, zusammenbauen und nicht zu fest anziehen (10-12Nm), die Hülsen reißen bei mehr Drehmoment laut Peter vom CC recht leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (13. September 2007)

@ribisl
kannst Du bitte einen Fahrbericht zu der neuen Fox Van schreiben? Die will ich mir nämlich auch leisten.
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2007)

@ribisl:

Alle Kontaktstellen am Hinterbau mit Kupferpaste schmieren, nicht Teflonfett.
Außer Gleitlage am Ende der Sitzstreben und Gleitlager des Dämpfers.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ribisl (13. September 2007)

Danke für die Tipps, werd ich morgen mal probieren....

Fahrbericht gibts nach dem WE, muss ausgiebig getestet werden. 
Erster Eindruck nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt heute: Stahl federt ganz anders als Luft. Vielleicht werd ich noche die Feder für Fahrer bis 70 kg reinbauen - hab ja nur 68kg. Und eine Frage stell ich mir nach der kurzen Ausfahrt: War der Mehrpreis für das RC2 notwendig? Vielleicht mit der weichern Feder.
Setuo von heute: 
Vorspannung ganz offen ---> SAG: knapp über 2, also zuwenig
Zugstufe 4 klicks
High Co.: Ganz offen
Low Co. : Ganz offen

AJA: Wiegen tuts incl Steckachse und mit ungekürzten Schaft 2420g


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2007)

@ribisl
auch
Weichere Feder fahre ich mit 68kg.
Der SAG beträgt dann etwa 25%.
Super flüssig zu fahren, Federweg wird fast komplett ausgenutzt.

Wenn du viel (und hoch) springst kann es mal knallen.

Bin in Alpe d`Huez mit der weichen Feder beser zurecht gekommen als mit der Original.

Das Geld für RC2 hätte ich mir sparen können.

Versuche mal folgendes:
Feder raus
Kartusche oben lösen
Gabel zusammen schieben
Kartusche von Hand bewegen
1. High und Lowspeed auf
2. High zu, Low auf
3. Low auf, High zu
=> du wirst keinen Unterschied bei den 3 Varianten feststellen!!!

Erst wenn man BEIDE gleichzeitig zudreht nimmt die Druckstufe zu.

Einen Unterschied zwischen High und Lowspeed ist auch dann nicht festzustellen.

Guß
Andreas


----------



## ribisl (14. September 2007)

Wo bekommt man eine Explosionszeichnung von Slayer Hinterbau her? Oder noch besser hat wer sowas?


----------



## Soulbrother (14. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Geld für RC2 hätte ich mir sparen können.
> 
> Einen Unterschied zwischen High und Lowspeed ist auch dann nicht festzustellen.
> 
> ...



Echt?Das wundert mich sehr! 
Ich habe die Floatversionen in R und RC² und kann behaupten,daß es zumindest bei diesen ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Im ernst?
Mal so versucht wie ich es oben beschrieben habe?
Von Hand bewegt?

Meine ist frisch aus dem Service zurück und ich merke keinen Unterschied.
Außerdem haben mir das andere Biker schon bestätigt.
Vielleicht ist meine doch hin?

Wäre dankbar für Info.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Ok, versuche es mal.

Kann mir bitte bitte die Maße geben?
Möchte mir einen Slayer 18" Rahmen ordern und finde viele unterschiedliche Angaben.
Wäre mir eine große Hilfe.  

Vorab besten Dank.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kreisel (14. September 2007)

So, bei mir ist es leider soweit: FOX Float RP3 ist defekt  

Da ich nicht ganz leicht bin (188 cm, ca. 90 kg) bin ich das Teil mit ca. 18 bar gefahren. Funzte prima - bis gestern! Druck ist noch auf dem Dämpfer aber er sackt immer weiter zusammen.  

So sieht nun das gesamte Rad aus:






Und so nur mal der Dämpfer:





Was meint Ihr, (das Rad ist vom 19.06.2007) einfach Dämpfer ausbauen und nach Toxoholic's oder zum Händler schicken? Versuchen anschließend den Dämpfer gegen einen mit Stahlfeder zu tauschen?
Es müssten doch einige unter Euch sein, die das gleiche Problem bereits  hatten. Was kann ich tun um am Enda das beste Ergebnis zu bekommen?


----------



## kreisel (14. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @jacko
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> Welche Probleme hast du mit dem Dämpfer?
> ...



Jawoll, genau das Problem habe ich mit dem RP3!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Ausbauen und Luft ablassen.
Luftkammer abschrauben und entfernen.
ABER vorsichtig, in den Negativkammer ist noch Luft die da nicht hin gehört!! (Lappen in Dämpferbuchse stecken damit das Ding nicht abgeht)
Innen alles säubern und mit geeignetem Fett einschmieren (nicht zu viel)
Beim Zusammenbauen etwa einen Fingerhut voll Gabelöl mit in die Kammer geben.
Aufpumpen und gut sollte es sein.

Wenn es wieder vorkommt mal neue Dichtungen nehmen.

Andreas


----------



## ribisl (15. September 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> @ribisl
> kannst Du bitte einen Fahrbericht zu der neuen Fox Van schreiben? Die will ich mir nämlich auch leisten.
> Danke



Habs heute mal mit den weichen Federn (lila) probiert und die sind wohl eher für meine 68kg geeignet. Die Gabel ist einfach genial, bügelt alles weg und spricht auch super sensibel auf Kleineres an. Sie ist auch verdammt steif, sodass es mir sogar richtig aufgefallen ist - vorallem auf steilen, wurzeligen verwinkelten DH. Beim Springen im Bikepark ist sie zuerst öfters durchgeschlagen mit der weichen Feder, hab dann aber a bisserl an den Knöpfen herumgedreht und dann wars ok. Die Gabel ist eine Wucht.
Morgen Test ichs noch bei einem längeren, steilen Uphill - und dann seh ich wies ohne Absenkung so ist, aber ich denk, dass es kein Problem sein wird.
Im DH ist sie schon mal perfekt. Sie taucht auch bei steilen verwinkelten Stellen beim Anbremsen nicht so arg ein  . Kein Vergleich zu einer Luftgabel - war mir zuerst auch nicht sicher wie´s zum luftgefederten Hinterbau des Slayers passt, aber die Kombi ist top.
War ein guter Kauf.


----------



## SlayMe (15. September 2007)

Danke für den Bericht. Das klingt ja alles super.  Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Van R holen, aber wenn man bei der RC2 den Durchschlagschutz von außen einstellen kann, dann ist das natürlich ein starkes Argument.
Schreib mal ruhig noch mehr, wenn Du zurück bist.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Der Toni (16. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder vorkommt mal neue Dichtungen nehmen.
> 
> Andreas



Ruf bei Toxoholics an und schildere denen dein Problem.
Die schicken dir eine neue (Quad) Dichtung samt ´ner Prise Fett.
Würde gar nicht warten bis es wieder vorkommt. Liegt an der Dichtung.


----------



## ribisl (16. September 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Das klingt ja alles super.  Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Van R holen, aber wenn man bei der RC2 den Durchschlagschutz von außen einstellen kann, dann ist das natürlich ein starkes Argument.
> Schreib mal ruhig noch mehr, wenn Du zurück bist.
> Danke schonmal!



So war heut wieder eine kleine Runde unterwegs und kann nur sagen die Gabel ist einfach top. Spricht super feinfühlig an usw... vorallem aber fällt mir die Lenpräzision und Steifigkeit der Gabel auf.
Bin heut ca. 900hm raufgradelt und kann nicht sagen , dass ich eine Absenkmöglichkeit vermisse. Waren teilweise sehr steile Rampen dabei und auch felsige, singletrailige Steilpassagen waren kein Problem.
Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass es wohl die beste Gabel ist die ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## SlayMe (16. September 2007)

Danke ribisl!
Kannst Du vielleicht noch kurz sagen, welche anderen gabeln Du so gefahren bist.
Grüße


----------



## ribisl (17. September 2007)

In dem FW-Bereich eigentlich eh nur die MZ AM SL1 und zu Testzwecken MZ Z1 und 66....
Ansonsten: Headshock Fatties & Lefties, MZ MX Pros & Comps, Manitou Black und alte RockShoxs......


----------



## SlayMe (17. September 2007)

Also wenn die Fox Van besser ist als die ganzen Zocchis, dann ist das doch mal ne Marke.


----------



## Baumi76 (17. September 2007)

als die 66er nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (19. September 2007)

Ich habe hier im Fred nix dazu gefunden deshalb mal die Frage

Weiß jemand die genauen Dämpferabmessungen?:

190mm x 50mm oder
200mm x 50mm oder
200mm x 57mm
Die Abmessungen der Befestigung ist Durchm. 8mm x 22,2mm?


----------



## dirtpaw (19. September 2007)

sind für das 06er News Slayer 200mm/57mm!

happy trails


----------



## Hai_Biker (19. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin seit Anfang der Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slayers,
hier ist es :





Gruss
Frank


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. September 2007)

fesch, die sattelfarbe wäre aber nicht so meins 
was sind das für reifen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2007)

schick!


----------



## Hai_Biker (19. September 2007)

Danke !



> was sind das für reifen?


Das sind MAXXIS 2.35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (23. September 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike, Hai_Biker 

Wie ist eigentlich die Reifenfreiheit beim New Slayer? Würden Big Betty 2,4 passen?


----------



## Red Dragon (23. September 2007)

> Wie ist eigentlich die Reifenfreiheit beim New Slayer? Würden Big Betty 2,4 passen?



Passt grade so rein, ist schon knapp. Allerdings passen Maxxis 2,5er bestens, die sind eh pannensicherer und haben besseren Grip  

Hai_Biker, schönes Bike! Nur der Sattel passt nicht so ganz.


----------



## kreisel (26. September 2007)

So, der Fox Float RP3 ist wieder eingebaut und so wie es aussieht funktioniert er. Das ganze hat lediglich incl. Postweg eine Woche gedauert - ein Dank an Toxoholic's! für den den schnellen unkomplizierten Service.

Außerdem sind die Conti MountainKing Supersonic 2,4 (zusammen ca. 1060 g auf Küchenwaage) eingetroffen und montiert. Die sind etwas breiter als der NN 2,25. Es scheint aber noch genügend Platz zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau zu sein (Felge ist ein SUN SingleTrack).
Kann noch keinen Fahrbericht dazu geben.


----------



## Red Dragon (27. September 2007)

> Kann noch keinen Fahrbericht dazu geben.



Könntest du was dazu schreiben wie die 2,4" MK's so zum Slayer passen?

Hab auch überlegt mir die Dinger zuzulegen, aber nur wenn Pannenschutz und Grip passen.


----------



## Jako (27. September 2007)

servus, habe gerade 2 MK 2.4 bei ebay drin (praktisch neu) hatte sie bei meinem slayer 90 auf dt-swiss 1750 montiert. grip und rollwiderstand sind sehr gut. aber der pannenschutz reicht für meine fahrweise bei weitem nicht aus. wenn dann nur mit dicken schläuchen und mind. 3,5 bar fahren. ich fahre jetzt wieder fat albert ust und habe sie mit dt-swiss tubeless-kid montiert. wiegt halt 0,5kg mehr dafür kein aufendhalt unterwegs wegen platten..... gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2007)

Habe die Protection version versucht.
Haltbar ist sie.
Der Grip ist zwar nicht mit einem HighRoller vergleichbar aber für den altagsgebrauch OK.

Andreas


----------



## Hai_Biker (28. September 2007)

> Hai_Biker, schönes Bike! Nur der Sattel passt nicht so ganz.



Was habt Ihr denn alle gegen meinen Sattel


----------



## kreisel (29. September 2007)

Gibt es Alternativen zum Fox Float xxx und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern?


----------



## Osti (30. September 2007)

bin mal kurzfristig den Manitou Swinger 3way gefahren, als der Float zum Service war.
Fährt sich aber zum :kotz:  im Slayer.  Ich schätze mal, dass das "Custom 
Valved" im Float nicht umsonst ist.


----------



## Hai_Biker (30. September 2007)

Was fahrt Ihr für einen Vorbau ? Ich habe z.Z einen 90mm Vorbau dran, aber der fühlt sich irgendwie zu lang an. 
Ist ein 60 mm Vorbau noch ok zum Touren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatmoon (1. Oktober 2007)

Tour fahren geht auf jeden Fall noch super mit nem 70mm Vorbau. Ich hab sogar noch nicht mal ne niveau-regulierung in meine gabel. Allerdings bin ich recht groß und meine sattelstütze ist immer weit raus, so dass ich viel druck auf dem vorderrad hab..


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

gruß in die runde,

an meinem noch nicht drei monate alten slayer hat sich erneut ein lagerbolzen verabschiedet. zuerst wars der des hauptlagers und nun der an der am sitzrohr. ich schätze (hoffe) das bikeaction das erneut als garantiefall handhabt. normal kann das allerdings nicht sein, der auslöser war im übrigen kein monsterdrop sondern ein sprung von einer bordsteinkante.

habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen oder bin ich da ein einzelfall?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2007)

Schick doch mal ein Foto rein.
Andreas


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

versuch iich heut abend, weiß aber nicht ob ich dazu komme.ansonsten versuch ichs morgen.


----------



## tobilink (7. Oktober 2007)

Hai_Biker schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr für einen Vorbau ? Ich habe z.Z einen 90mm Vorbau dran, aber der fühlt sich irgendwie zu lang an.
> Ist ein 60 mm Vorbau noch ok zum Touren ?




kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie lang Deine Arme / Oberkörper sind...
ich fahre auch Touren mit nem kurzen Vorbau, manchmal schmerzt es!


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Oktober 2007)

Sagmal täuscht das oder knickt die Gabel oben derb weg? Ist das ne TOTEM?


----------



## tobilink (7. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Sagmal täuscht das oder knickt die Gabel oben derb weg? Ist das ne TOTEM?



jetzt haste mich aber erschreckt...
ich habe gerade nochmal im Flur geschaut - alles ok! Da knickt nix weg.
War mal ne 2Step Air - momentan auf Coil umgebaut, bis RockMurx endlich was vernünftiges entwickelt hat...


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2007)

das habe ich auf Fotos auch schon vielfach gesehen. Sah bei meiner alten Z1 auch so aus.


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Oktober 2007)

Kurze Frage zum Thema Bremsentausch am New Slayer 

Mein Rad ist leider noch nicht geliefert, daher muss ich mal in die Runde fragen: 

Ich will die serienmäßige Bremse Juicy 5 gerne direkt tauschen. Ist die hintere Bremsanlage ohne größere Probleme zu verbauen oder muss die Anlage zur Leitungsverlegung zwingend geöffnet werden?

Vielen Dank,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein,da muß nichts geöffnet werden.Einfach die alte ab- und die neue dranbauen!


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Oktober 2007)

Perfekt, vielen Dank! Also ist die Leitung wahrscheinlich "angeclipst" wie bei meinem Proceed 

Gruß, Lars


----------



## tobilink (8. Oktober 2007)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Perfekt, vielen Dank! Also ist die Leitung wahrscheinlich "angeclipst" wie bei meinem Proceed
> 
> Gruß, Lars



angeklippst und gesichtert mit nem schmalen Kabelbbinder


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis, freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das Rad.

Geankert wird dann mit ner ´08er Avid Code, die sollte meine 97 Kilo zügeln können 

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Boni (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe bei meinem Slayer nun den Truvativ Shiftguide eingebaut. Passt wunderbar. Es müssen nur die 4 Nasen am kleinen Kettenblatt und die 4 Befestigungsschrauben leicht im 45 Grad Winkel angeschliffen werden (Race Face Deus Kurbel mit Bashguard).

Hat jemand schon mal einen Fox Vanilla als Hinterbaudämpfer getestet?
Oder hat jemand einen DHX 5.0 mit verlegtem Piggyback eingebaut?
Wie hoch sind die Kosten um beim DHX 5.0 das Piggyback mit Schlauch zu verbinden?

Grüße
Boni


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hab grad einen fox vanilla eingebaut! aufgrund der hebelverhältnisse braucht man eine relativ harte Feder! Im Geländeeinsatz hatte ich den Dämpfer allerdings noch nicht, da meine Gabel derzeit eingeschickt ist. in rund einer Woche kann ich dir aber mehr sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2007)

Was ein DHX Umbau kostet weiß ich nicht.
Es geht aber NUR mit dem Coil, nicht mit dem Air!!

Andreas


----------



## haural (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Newslayerfahrer,

um den thread wieder etwas aufleben zu lassen, wollte ich euch mal mein neues Projekt vorstellen. Soeben frisch aus dem fernen Utah eingetroffen 

Momentan ist alles noch "Slayer 30 Standardaufbau". Bis nächsten Frühjahr wird wohl nur noch Rahmen, Dämpfer und Umwerfer überleben.

Aus materiellen Gründen wird wohl mein Switch darunter leiden müssen und einige Teile opfern  Wieviel und was weiß ich momentan noch nicht...auch nicht ob ich den Rahmen behalten soll. Momentan zumindest würde ichs noch nicht übers Herz bringen mein Switch komplett aufzugeben. Mal schauen was die Zeit bringt, denn das Slayer passt definitv besser zu meinem Einsatzgebiet.





Sobald es nenneswerte Änderungen gibt werde ich sie natürlich einstellen und auf Lob...und vielleicht auch Tadel hoffen. Habe eure posts fast alle durch, bin aber für weitere Hinweise und Anregungen offen.


----------



## SlayMe (29. Oktober 2007)

Egal was Du änderst, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Oktober 2007)

aber fang mit der gabel an...

wär für dein einsatzgebiet nicht ne größere rahmenhöhe besser?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Oktober 2007)

Behalt auf jeden Fall den Switch Rahmen....du könntest es sonst evtl. bereuen


----------



## haural (29. Oktober 2007)

wieso denn ein größerer Rahmen? Der kommt wahrscheinlich kleiner rüber als er ist. Für meine Größe passt 18 scho.

Ist die Gabel denn so schlimm, bin davon ausgegangen das die noch zum Besten am Bike gehört? Kommt aber auf jeden Fall weg, warte schon auf meine neue Nixon 2008 und hoffe die taugt.


----------



## Fledermausland (30. Oktober 2007)

wo ihr gerade bei rahmengrössen seid...
ich bin 1,83m und fahre im moment noch ein 18" ur slayer mit 50er vorbau das passt super. fällt das new slayer kleiner aus?
es soll sich auf jeden fall slayermäßig fahren , das ist das wichtigste, aber bergauf soll der sattel dann auch mal hoch....sattelstützenbegrenzung oder so.
thx


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Oktober 2007)

dachte es wär 16"


----------



## Osti (1. November 2007)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> wo ihr gerade bei rahmengrössen seid...
> ich bin 1,83m und fahre im moment noch ein 18" ur slayer mit 50er vorbau das passt super. fällt das new slayer kleiner aus?
> es soll sich auf jeden fall slayermäßig fahren , das ist das wichtigste, aber bergauf soll der sattel dann auch mal hoch....sattelstützenbegrenzung oder so.
> thx



ich bin auch so 182/183cm und fahre das New Slayer in 19" mit 60mm Vorbau. Geht sowohl bergauf als auch bergab super. Ich hätte anfags auch zu 18" tendiert bin dann aber den 19" probegefahren und der passte perfekt.


----------



## kreisel (1. November 2007)

ich bin 188 und fahre 20,5", und das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (1. November 2007)

1,89 cm und 19", funzt prima


----------



## Red Dragon (1. November 2007)

1,80 und 19,5"........passt perfekt wie ich meine.


----------



## soederbohm (1. November 2007)

180 und 18'' ist für mich bei langen Touren und Trailabfahren ideal.

Gruß
M


----------



## haural (1. November 2007)

Rahmen ist nun fast blank...nur diese verdammte rechte Lagerschale des Isis Innenlagers sitzt fest. Hab nun den Verdacht ich versuchs in die falsche Richtung (wobei ich beide versucht hab).

Im Forum heißt es 68er Gehäusebreite sei BSA und 73 ital Gewinde. Bei BSA rechte Seite gegen Uhrzeigersinn lösen. Bei Ital. mit Uhrzeiger. Da das Slayer n 73er hat müsste ich dementsprechend drehen...tut sich aber nix. Nichmal mit WD40 oder Brunox. 

Nutze sowas (ähnliches) wie das TL-UN74 und n Franzos. 

Tips?


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2007)

Egal ob, 68/73/83 oder100...es ist BSA! 
Auf der Antriebsseite hast du ein Linksgewinde und auf der anderen Seite ein Rechtsgewinde!Dementsprechend *löst* du die Lagerschale auf der *Antriebsseite im Uhrzeigersinn *und auf der anderen Seite entsprechend gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## haural (2. November 2007)

@Soulbrother: Stimmt, danke. Hätt sie allein trotzdem net wegbekommen. Aber dank Radladen u Schlagschrauber ist der Rahmen jetzt bereit zum Neuaufbau.


----------



## haural (3. November 2007)

Habe gerade mein Rahmen komplett auseinander genommen. Nun habe ich das Problem das ich nicht genau weiß wie die zwei verschieden großen Scheiben des Hauptlagers angeordnet werden. 

Bevor ich dies jetzt falsch mache und ich nachher wieder alles auseinander nehmen darf wäre ich sehr verbunden wenn mir jemand helfen kann...zudem dies ohnehin schon ne ziemliche Fummelei ist.


----------



## bestmove (5. November 2007)

So Ladies, hab mein "Switch-Ersatz" fertig gestellt  und heute gleich mal testen gewesen. Fährt sich sau geil (was auch sonst) sehr schluckfreudig


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

sehr fesch! wie fährt es sich im vergleich zu deinem sxc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (5. November 2007)

Da ich das SXC mehr mit 130mm an der Front fahre und längeren Vorbau, fährt sich das Slayer "switchiger"  hat einen kürzeren Vorbau und vorne die VAN. Der Hinterbau reagiert noch sensibler gegenüber dem SXC, wie ich meine. Hab noch nicht viel Vergleichswerte aber ums kurz zumachen, schluckfreudiger, verspielter und robuster, was auch so gewollt war. Mein SXC werd ich nun mehr zum Tourer abspecken ...


----------



## SlayMe (5. November 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

was soll das bitte? geiles bike auf jedenfall! nur kommt bei mir die frage nach dem sinn hervorgekrochen?! zudem du schon ein switch hattest. das normale slayer hält sicher nicht viel mehr aus als sxc, und im fahrverhalten wird sich auch  
nicht viel geben! dann auch noch nochmal 3Kb?tacho? Fat albert?
ich meine wenn du jetzt noch n rmx n switch n flow und wasweißichwas hättest wärs ne lustige spielerei nach dem motto "wer verprasst sein geld schneller als ich". wie auch immer, vllt ist es auch ein bisschen neid der grad bei mir mitspielt, aber halte ich für ne schlechte entscheidung, im gegensatz zum switch vorher.
ich will dich auch nicht provozieren, nein ich will frieden, liebe und den ganzen mist, aber ich wollt nur kurz mal meine gedanken festhalten 

edit: außerdem is an deinem (absolut schönem und klasse aufgebautem) SXC ja auch nix, wo man sich jetzt sorgen um die stabilität machen müsste!


----------



## bestmove (5. November 2007)

Hey, kein Problem  Ich brauch das nicht so dicke, hin und wieder mal ein Bikepark Besuch, Lago Trails und die Hometrails, das wars schon. Das Switch war mir für die letzten 2 genannten zu heftig, daher wohl eher ein Fehlkauf für mich. Das Switch war ein Panzer ...

Die Carbonstreben vom SXC wollte ich keinem Lagotrail mehr zumuten, die EX1750 haben auch Schwächen gezeigt, daher musste was geeigneteres her. Die Idee ist, das New Slayer Freeride lastiger zu bauen und beim SXC auf "All Mountain/XC" zu gehen. Das sind schonmal 3Kg Unterschied und ich finde es gibt kein besseres Bike als das Slayer, für meine Bedürfnisse. Verhält sich das mit dem SS und dem SXC in 2008 nicht ähnlich?!

und danke für deine Gedanken


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

okok
...und was machst du dann noch mit dem sxc?


----------



## SlayMe (5. November 2007)

Wenn ihm das Switch zu heftig war, dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Auch wenn die zwei Rahmen sehr ähnlich sind, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass man zwei davon hat, eins tourenlastig und eins fürs härtere. Wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, hätte ich fünf Räder mit 150/160mm Federweg, alle etwas anders aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (6. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hey, kein Problem  Ich brauch das nicht so dicke, hin und wieder mal ein Bikepark Besuch, Lago Trails und die Hometrails, das wars schon. Das Switch war mir für die letzten 2 genannten zu heftig, daher wohl eher ein Fehlkauf für mich. Das Switch war ein Panzer ...
> 
> Die Carbonstreben vom SXC wollte ich keinem Lagotrail mehr zumuten, die EX1750 haben auch Schwächen gezeigt, daher musste was geeigneteres her. Die Idee ist, das New Slayer Freeride lastiger zu bauen und beim SXC auf "All Mountain/XC" zu gehen. Das sind schonmal 3Kg Unterschied und ich finde es gibt kein besseres Bike als das Slayer, für meine Bedürfnisse. Verhält sich das mit dem SS und dem SXC in 2008 nicht ähnlich?!
> 
> und danke für deine Gedanken



Wie schauts mit dem Gewichtsunterschied New Slayer und Switch aus?

Ansonsten kann ich nur beipflichten, für mich ist das Slayer auch nahezu perfekt. Fahr es mit 2 Konfigurationen, einmal 15,3 kg und einmal 16,9kg. Anfangs hatte ich es mit 14,8kg aufgebaut, war auch super! Ich find der Slayer Rahmen ist sehr vielseitig und lässt einige Einsatzzwecke zu, je nach Aufbau.
Das einzige was schade ist, dass kein DHX mit Piggyback reinpasst.


----------



## Red Dragon (6. November 2007)

> Ladies, hab mein "Switch-Ersatz" fertig gestellt  und heute gleich mal testen gewesen. Fährt sich sau geil (was auch sonst) sehr schluckfreudig



Hey Bestmove,

was ein geiler Ofen.........da werd ich ja echt neidisch. Sag mal, wie fährt sich der Slayer denn mit den Deemax?

Hab mir überlegt die Dinger auch bei mir reinzubasteln. Das ganze sieht ja echt nett aus!  

Sag mal, wollen wir mal wieder fahren?

_Red Dragon_


----------



## bestmove (7. November 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit dem Gewichtsunterschied New Slayer und Switch aus?
> Das einzige was schade ist, dass kein DHX mit Piggyback reinpasst.



Das Switch1 wog bei Auslieferung 20Kg  aber wenn ich mir Soulbrother sein Bike + Gewicht anschaue, ist das schon interessant. Aber es bleibt ein Unterschied von mind. 1-2 Kg schon Rahmen und Gabel bedingt.

Ich finde den RP23 gar nicht schlecht, muss noch mehr fahren aber bisher vermisse ich nichts.



ribisl schrieb:


> Hey Bestmove,
> 
> was ein geiler Ofen.........da werd ich ja echt neidisch. Sag mal, wie fährt sich der Slayer denn mit den Deemax?
> 
> ...



Hi Dragon,
danke  die Deemax kommen richtig goil, sind wesentlich steifer als die EX1750 und vor allem stabiler. UST find ich außerdem auch eine feine Sache. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs ok ist, können wir am Samstag nen bissl riden, schreib doch mal ne PN falls es bei Dir passt.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2007)

Schade um dein Switch... ,aber der Slayer ist ja auch sehr schick geworden.Für den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck solltest du vielleicht mal noch eine schaltbare Kefü in Erwägung ziehen,das würde das Ganze perfekt abrunden.


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2007)

Hab ich mich noch nie mit beschäftigt, kannst du was empfehlen?


----------



## ribisl (8. November 2007)

e13 DRS - funktioniert super!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2007)

*MRP*-LRP,die wiegt fast nix,ist sehr unauffällig,da unten nur ein Rolle zu sehen ist und arbeitet perfekt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2007)

Das mit der schaltbaren Kettenführung klingt auch sehr interessant fü mich.

oh ja oh ja sehr schönes Bike Bestmove.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten mit meinem nächste Woche die ersten Runden zu drehen.  
Heute abend wird erst mal das Proceed auseinander gepflückt.

Fährt einer von euch einen Roco Air in einem Salyer?
Ich möchte nicht eigentlich von vornherein den Fox gegen den neuen Roco 3PL eintauschen. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob der passt. Der baut ja ziemlich Breit.


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2007)

Ok, stehen zur Auswahl MRP-LRP, NC17 Dewlie Tensioner und e13 DRS. Geräuschlos und funktionieren muss se, Gewicht ist zweitrangig. Benötigt der Rahmen irgendwelche Vorrichtung? Am Switch gabs da was ... oder wie wird das Ding befestigt?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2007)

Also ich finde das Slayer ja NUR geil! Das inspiriert mich  grad...oh oh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (8. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ok, stehen zur Auswahl MRP-LRP, NC17 Dewlie Tensioner und e13 DRS. Geräuschlos und funktionieren muss se, Gewicht ist zweitrangig. Benötigt der Rahmen irgendwelche Vorrichtung? Am Switch gabs da was ... oder wie wird das Ding befestigt?



Befestigt wird das ganze beim Slayer mit dem Tretlager, der Rahmen hat keine ISCG Aufnahme.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2007)

Wird genauso wie beim Switch mit der Lagerschale geklemmt,wie Markus schon sagt!Meine ist allerdings mit ISCG-Aufnahme und dementsprechend mit ISCG-Adapter geklemmt.Somit bin ich in der Verwendung unabhängig und kann sie an jedem meiner Rahmen verbauen,an denen mit ISCG-Aufnahme wie meinem derzeitigen Switch oder wie momentan am Rasouli ohne ISCG-Aufnahme.


----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2007)

Sehr geiles Slayer - gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut.
Und zur schaltbaren KeFü: Bei meinem Switch funktioniert die Shiftguide seit Ewigkeiten wunderbar und sie ist günstig. Allerdings ist der Sex-Faktor relativ gering


----------



## ribisl (10. November 2007)

sodale mal wiedermal meins:

15,3kg Config mit neuem weißen Bashguard & Flatpedals:










16,9kg BPConfig:


----------



## Red Dragon (10. November 2007)

Ein Wort: GEIL! 

Wo wohnst du......ich will diese Räder und die Gabel !


----------



## ribisl (11. November 2007)

danke...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2007)

oh ja sehr geil, gefällt mir! 

bei mir nur noch einen, max. zwei Tage


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (11. November 2007)

Hier einmal mein aktuelles Slayer 90 von heute. Habe ein paar kleine Updates gemacht. Falls jemand interesse daran hat mich einfach mal anmailen!


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. November 2007)

Geiles bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für meinen slayer cult Rahmen mit chris king steuersatz verlangen kann? Keine kratzer und schrammen, 150 km gefahren, 19 Zoll. Wäre froh über eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. November 2007)

1500 euro im besten fall.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. November 2007)

hm. hab den besagten Rahmen komplett neu mit Garantie fÃ¼r 1100 â¬ erstanden....


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. November 2007)

wo??


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2007)

Das sieht ja habbisch aus!!!
möchte das schmuckstück eigentlich nicht verkaufen, bekomme aber davon rückenprobleme!  
Wenn ihr jemanden wisst, dann leitet ihn doch bitte an mich weiter. Ne sattelstütze wäre auch noch umsonst drin!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. November 2007)

bei ebay letzte Woche.

der ist heute übrigens gekommen... rollt auch schon.
Aber es wird Stück für Stück mit neuen Komponenten aufgebaut  

sehr schickes Teil. Erste Bilder gibt es morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2007)

"Winterzeit-Bastelzeit"


----------



## Kairo (14. November 2007)

Glückwunsch Mr.Freeride, sehr guter Rahmen, wird Zeit, dass wir mal in den HaBe´s losziehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. November 2007)

oh, ja. Ich werde alle Komponenten neu kaufen. Damit das Gewicht passt und es mir auch optisch am besten gefällt  

danke. Ja erst mal brauche ich einen Umwerfer und eine neue Bremsleitung hinten. Die ist jetzt ein bisschen zu kurz. Aber die das sollte nicht das Problem sein


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. November 2007)

hier einmal mein frisch aufgebautes Slayer Cult. 
konnte es nur kurz im Dunklen auf der Strasse fahren....aber es fährt sich schon gut. Sehr schöner Hinterbau.
Ja die Parts sind erst mal nur vorübergehend dran. Die werden fast alle ausgetauscht


----------



## bestmove (16. November 2007)

Sehr schön, black is beautiful  der Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk sieht noch sehr lang aus und ob der weiße Vorbau da wirklich ins Bild passt, muss anhand weiterer Bilder noch bewiesen werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2007)

meinst du den kurz vor dem Schaltwerk?
Der Vorbau, sowie aller anderen Party werden noch ausgetauscht.
Es wird alles Schwarz werden. Es wird wohl ein Altlas AM Vorbau werden


----------



## bestmove (16. November 2007)

Ja, kurz vorm Schaltwerk, der Schaltzugbogen sieht sehr großzügig verlegt aus ...


----------



## Soulbrother (16. November 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...Der Vorbau, sowie aller anderen Party werden noch ausgetauscht...



Na dann feier deine PARTY   doch mal ausführlich *in unserer RM Bastelecke*,denn es wäre schön,wenn es da auch mal wieder weiterginge 

Beim Anblick eurer "cultigen" kommt bei mir wieder ein wenig Wehmut auf...aber nur ein ganz klein wenig


----------



## ribisl (16. November 2007)

Die weisse Mz passt einfach am besten zum Cult!
Hätt übrigens eine günstigst abzugeben.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. November 2007)

na super klasse.
na 10 min auf dem Bike muss ich die ersten Produktionsmängel feststellen.
1mm Lagerspiel an der Dämpfer-Umlenkhebelbefestigung.
Die Dämpferbuchsen haben nicht das genaue Maß.
Also mit Rechnung ab zum RM Händler.

bin ja ein wenig enttäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

Sorry! Stelle meinen Verkauf in bikemarket!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2007)

so, nachdem ich das Problem vorerst selber gelöst habe, war ich mit dem Slayer gestern ein bisschen im heimischen Wald unterwegs.
Es fährt sich jetzt schon richtig leicht, ist schön wendig und ein wenig verspielt. Der Hinterbau spricht echt so super an. 

Das einzig doofe, wenn man es ein bisschen doller fliegen lässt, merkt man das der Hinterbau überhaupt nicht Progressiv ist.
Es gibt leider auch keinen Dämpfer der in an das Slayer passt und dem man die Progression einstellen kann, oder?

cu
Niko


----------



## Soulbrother (19. November 2007)

Fox Float AVA (R/RL)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2007)

Ist das der neue von 2008?
Ich finde unter der Bezeichnung gar nichts....


----------



## Soulbrother (19. November 2007)

Nein,der ist schon älter.Im 04er Switch SL wurde er z.B. verbaut.
Über den markierten Bereich (weißer Pfeil auf dem Bild) lässt sich das Luftkammervolumen mit der Rändelschraube verändern.

Die genaue Bezeichnung ist:
Fox Float AVA (Air Volume Adjust) RL (Rebound u. Lock out,ist klar  ) ProPedal

Es gibt ihn aber auch ohne Lock out.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2007)

ja sehr schön, danke für die Mühe


----------



## aacho (25. November 2007)

Hi, all

will jetzt RM Slayer 30 `07 (1800,-EURO) kaufen. Bin Anfänger (hatte noch keinen Fully) und wollte fragen: wäre das Teil "gut genug" fur mich? Einsatzgebiet: Tour-Freeride 

Danke


----------



## bestmove (25. November 2007)

Der/Das Slayer ist das ideale Werkzeug für dein bevorzugtes Einsatzgebiet, Tour-Freeride! Also lass dich nicht aufhalten!


----------



## aacho (25. November 2007)

Danke, bestmove

noch eine Frage: gibts grosse Unterschied zwieschen 30er und 50er bzw. ist es sehr bemerkbar? z.B Gabel, Bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. November 2007)

Ich denke nein, natürlich wurden die Anbauteile etwas abgespeckt gegenüber dem 50iger aber was heißt das schon. Das "Fundament" ist gleich und darauf kommts an. Guck mal hier Slayer 30 gibts bestimmt unter 1800,-EUR


----------



## aacho (25. November 2007)

Sehr süsser Preis, aber die Grösse glaube ich passt nicht ganz, brauche 16,5"


----------



## haural (25. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich denke nein, natürlich wurden die Anbauteile etwas abgespeckt gegenüber dem 50iger aber was heißt das schon. Das "Fundament" ist gleich und



...ausserdem lassen sich die Komponenten je nach persönlicher Vorliebe ja auch austauschen.


----------



## aacho (25. November 2007)

oder soll ich 18" nehmen...ich bin 174cm...HIIILFEE!!!


----------



## bestmove (25. November 2007)

Ich meine 18" wäre genau richtig bei deiner Größe und mit Blick auf Touren sowieso ...


----------



## haural (25. November 2007)

Habe mir auch ein 18er geholt und bin grad mal 2 cm größer. Beim Switch hab ich ein 16,5er und für Touren ist das schon sehr klein...hat dafür aber natürlich andere Vorteile.

Da ich mein USASlayer30 nun komplett auseinander genommen habe und fast alle Komponenten für den Start des Neuaufbaus zusammen habe, mal erste Bilder und eine (vorläufige, nicht vollständige) Liste der geplanten Parts.

- Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker u Sattelstütze von Syncros
- Hope Pro2 Naben in gold, DT5.1 und BigBetty (Organspende Switch)
- Manitou Nixon Federgabel (kommt hoffentlich bald)
- Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel (Organspende Switch)
- Schaltung XT 2008
- Bremse Juicy 7 (Organspende Swicht, wird aber evtl. gegen Hope M4 ausgetauscht) 
- Sattel evtl. n grau/schwarzen Syncros All Mountain Crush Zone (is mir aber eigentlich n Tick zu schwer)
- Hope Spielereien in Gun Smoke (Lenkerstopfen, Sattelspanner, u. evtl. Vorbau)

Als Endgewicht strebe ich mal eine Marke (deutlich?) unter 15 an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (26. November 2007)

Danke, dann werde ich wohl 18" kaufen...
bei ebay ist das Rad weg, glaube für ca. 1700,-... dann soll ich doch 1800,- ausgeben oder ein Moment warten, vielleich wirds zum Weinachten günstiger


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2007)

Hi,
ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
Ich war am Wochenende für ca. 3 Stunden beim mir im heimischen, norddeutschen Wald unterwegs. Das Bike fährt sich jetzt schon recht leicht und wendig.
Nur.....innerhalb 3 Stunden ist der Hinterbau ca. 5 mal metallisch durchgeschlagen. Da bin ich echt ein bisschen enttäuscht.
Die Däpferpumpe ist schon knapp am Ende der Skala und ich kann den Hinterbau bei leichtem Wippen im Stand immernoch mit leichtigkeit durchschlagen. Ist der Dämpfer kaputt? So würde das Bike eine Abfahrt im Bikepark nicht überleben.
Nach einem anfänglich, hartem Punkt wird der Hinterbau so weich. Das ist echt alles andere als progressive.

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## ribisl (26. November 2007)

Nein!
Fahr ihn mit 13 bar bei 68 kg und hatte bisher keine richtigen Durchschläge, weder im BP noch sonst wo.....


----------



## Osti (26. November 2007)

das ist echt nicht normal. In den Fox muss zwar ordentlich Druck je nach Gewicht, aber wenn der Sag etc stimmen, sollte der Hinterbau nicht durchschlagen. Mess mal ob die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers von Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge noch die vollen 200mm sind. Falls nicht habe ich ne Vermutung. 

Osti


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2007)

ja ok messe ich heute abend mal nach.
Was wäre das denn für eine Vermutung?
Nicht der originale Dämpfer?
Der Rahmen ist ja nagelneu.


----------



## Osti (26. November 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Was wäre das denn für eine Vermutung?



die original Dichtungen des RP3 sind nicht so der Hit. Gerade bei kalten Temperaturen trennt dann die Positiv- von der Negativkammer nicht mehr richtig. Dadurch wandert Luft von Pos nach Neg und der Dämpfer schlägt durch.
Allerdings zieht sich der Dämpfer dann auch meist ein paar mm bis cm zusammen und der Sag passt ebenfalls nicht mehr bzw man muss den Dämpfer knüppelhart aufpumpen.  

mit den neuen Dichtungen haben ich seit einem Jahr kein Stress mehr gehabt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2007)

so also ich habe das mal nachkontrolliert.
Dämpfereinbaulänge beträgt 196 mm.
und nach dem mutwilligen Durchschlagen habe ich den Hub gemessen. 47mm bis zum Gummiring.
Normal wäre 57 oder nicht.

Also da stimmt ja was überhaupt nicht


----------



## haural (26. November 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Also da stimmt ja was überhaupt nicht



das hört sich wirklich danach an...und ich wollte schon nach dem Kampfgewicht fragen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2007)

88 Kilo


----------



## Unikum777 (29. November 2007)

Fährt eigentlich jemand die schaltbare Kettenführung "Dreist" von G-Junkies am Slayer? Ich habe noch so ein Teil hier rumfliegen, war eigentlich für das Proceed gedacht. Hier passte die KeFü aber nicht ordentlich dran.

Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar, bevor ich den Antrieb wieder umsonst zerlege... 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (3. Dezember 2007)

Gerade im Ebay entdeckt ... also ich finds schaurig :kotz:


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2007)

Äh...der Smily bringts echt auf den Punkt  Auch von der Farbe seines "Auswurfs"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2007)

na das kannst du laut sagen :kotz: 

aber die lösung mit dem dämpfer finde ich net schlecht


----------



## Thomas40 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi an alle
verkaufe mein slayer maple leaf 16,5 zoll bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
beste grüße an alle
Thomas


----------



## Red Dragon (16. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir hier jemand verraten wie ich diese Bremsleitungsclips ohne größere Lack schäden abbekomme? Muss ich die Dinger dann bei Neumontage austauschen oder kann ich die alten weiterbenutzen?

Wenn Austausch, woher bekomm ich die Teile?

Meine Juicy nervt nur noch, jetzt kommt Hope. 

Danke für eure Antworten,
_Red Dragon_


----------



## soederbohm (16. Dezember 2007)

Bin mir gings ziemlich gut mit nem schmalen Schraubendreher. Man muss halt etwas vorsichtig sein, aber bei mir gings ohne Kratzer.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2007)

ganz genau. 
Oder vorsichtshalber ein Tuch unter den Schraubenzieher lege.

Und du kannst sie im Normalfall wiederverwenden.


----------



## bestmove (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi Dragon, ganz genau so wie die beiden Vorredner das empfehlen! Den Clip auf der einen Seite vorsichtig lösen ... falls du Hilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid, fahre fast täglich bei Dir vorbei. Die Clips solltest du in jeden Fahrradhandel bekommen ... Denfeld - Bad Homburg, Hibike - Kronberg, etc.


----------



## Thomas40 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi an alle
verkaufe mein slayer maple leaf 16,5 zoll bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
es wollte keiner haben, deßhalb wieder eingestellt
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (17. Dezember 2007)

> ganz genau.
> Oder vorsichtshalber ein Tuch unter den Schraubenzieher lege.
> 
> Und du kannst sie im Normalfall wiederverwenden.



Ah, danke. So werd ichs versuchen!



> Hi Dragon, ganz genau so wie die beiden Vorredner das empfehlen! Den Clip auf der einen Seite vorsichtig lösen ... falls du Hilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid, fahre fast täglich bei Dir vorbei. Die Clips solltest du in jeden Fahrradhandel bekommen ... Denfeld - Bad Homburg, Hibike - Kronberg, etc.



Hi Bestmove,

nach Weihnachten kann ich dann auch mal wieder fahren, wenn die Räder und die neue Hope da ist. 
Aktuell "slayert" meine Vorderradfelge nur Schläuche, und deshalb gibts jetzt UST.

Wenn ich meinen Rahmen wirklich so verunstalte, dann komm ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurück.  

Also, bis nach Weihnachten auf 'ne kleine Tour.


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Dezember 2007)

So, die Hälfte meiner neuen Parts sind da, jetzt gehts um die berühmte Reifenfrage: Meint ihr ein Highroller 2,5 UST ist übertrieben, oder lässt sich damit nur noch mit dem Lift bergauf fahren? Kombi wäre wenn dann vorne 42a, hinten 60a.

*Fährt hier vllt. wer Highroller in 2.5 im Enduroeinsatz?*

Bilder gibts wenn alles verbastelt ist, also spätestens am Wochenende


----------



## Jendo (25. Dezember 2007)

1ply oder 2ply Version?


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Dezember 2007)

Die UST-Version, von der ich nicht weiss ob sie 1-Ply oder 2-Ply ist, sie liegt vom Gewicht zwischen beiden.


----------



## Jendo (25. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du nicht gerade ein schewrgewicht bist reicht im Enduroeinsatz auch ein NN oder BB in 2,4". Da tut der Maxxis nicht not.
mfg


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Dezember 2007)

> Also wenn du nicht gerade ein schewrgewicht bist reicht im Enduroeinsatz auch ein NN oder BB in 2,4".



Schwer bin ich nicht wirklich, nur ich hab mich an den Grip von einem Maxxis 42a gewöhnt, und mit BB und NN hatte ich nur Stress... 

Außerdem gibts den NN nur in 2,25" als UST, und die Betty nur sehr selten.



> Da tut der Maxxis nicht not.



Ich mag die Dinger, die halten infach länger und der Grip ist um Welten besser.

Ich probiere die Highroller mal aus, notfalls trainier ich halt mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (25. Dezember 2007)

Also solange Du nicht den Syncros BHT 2,7" oder Nokian Gazza in 3,0 am besten in 24" nimmst kommst Du mit jedem Reifen den Berg hoch und mit dem Maxxis auch gut wieder runter


----------



## ribisl (26. Dezember 2007)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> So, die Hälfte meiner neuen Parts sind da, jetzt gehts um die berühmte Reifenfrage: Meint ihr ein Highroller 2,5 UST ist übertrieben, oder lässt sich damit nur noch mit dem Lift bergauf fahren? Kombi wäre wenn dann vorne 42a, hinten 60a.
> 
> *Fährt hier vllt. wer Highroller in 2.5 im Enduroeinsatz?*
> 
> Bilder gibts wenn alles verbastelt ist, also spätestens am Wochenende



Ja, ich hab die Highroller 2,5 2ply montiert und die sind einfach genial, nur auf Forstautobahnen und Asphaltpassagen hat ma anfangs den Eindruck die Bremse schleift . Ansonsten sinds bergauf nit wirklich störend, ich denk mir sie haben einen optimalen Trainingseffekt. Auch wirklich lange bergauf Passagen im alpinen Einsatz lassen sich damit ohne Probleme meistern und bergab bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.
Zum Gewichtsvergleich: 
Hab 2 LRS fürs Slayer:
mit Dt 1750 mit Maxxis Advantage 2,4 --> 15,3 kg
mit Sun ST, Veltec DH Naben und Maxxis Highroller 2,5 2ply --> 16,9kg
Wie ichs gekauft hab, hatte es 14,8 kg, mit FA und ohne KEFÜ, usw....

Anfangs war der ST/Highroller LRS nur fürn Bikepark gedacht, aber inzwischen kommt der DT 1750/ Advantage LRS überhaupt nicht mehr zum Einsatz.
Wobei der Advantage auch genial ist, aber der Highroller gibt einem Bergab dann doch mehr Sicherheit
Die Highroller passen auch besser in dden Hinterbau des Slayers, die Advantage bauen sehr hoch. Wenn man keine Kratzer im Hinterbau haben will, darf man sie nicht montieren.


----------



## Red Dragon (26. Dezember 2007)

> Ja, ich hab die Highroller 2,5 2ply montiert und die sind einfach genial, nur auf Forstautobahnen und Asphaltpassagen hat ma anfangs den Eindruck die Bremse schleift . Ansonsten sinds bergauf nit wirklich störend, ich denk mir sie haben einen optimalen Trainingseffekt. Auch wirklich lange bergauf Passagen im alpinen Einsatz lassen sich damit ohne Probleme meistern und bergab bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.



Danke ribisl, jetzt bin ich doch berühigt. Also schaff ich mir die Jungs an, dass wird sicher ein gutes Training.
Und mir isses eh egal ob ich bergauf länger brauch, ich bin doch kein CC'ler, ich will bergab Stoff geben  



> Zum Gewichtsvergleich:
> Hab 2 LRS fürs Slayer:
> mit Dt 1750 mit Maxxis Advantage 2,4 --> 15,3 kg
> mit Sun ST, Veltec DH Naben und Maxxis Highroller 2,5 2ply --> 16,9kg
> Wie ichs gekauft hab, hatte es 14,8 kg, mit FA und ohne KEFÜ, usw....



Hmm, erinnert mich an meins, das wird auch immer fetter. Aber ist ein Enduro und keine CC-Feile wo man großartig aufs Gewicht achtet.
Sag mal, welche KeFü hast du eigentlich verbaut? Die E.13 DRS? Taugt die von der Führung und vom Geräuschpegel?


----------



## ribisl (26. Dezember 2007)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Danke ribisl, jetzt bin ich doch berühigt. Also schaff ich mir die Jungs an, dass wird sicher ein gutes Training.
> Und mir isses eh egal ob ich bergauf länger brauch, ich bin doch kein CC'ler, ich will bergab Stoff geben
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die E13 DRS ist einfach perfekt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt zu Weihnachten ein kurzer Zwischenstand bei meinem Slayer.  
Der 2te Weihnachtstag wurde wieder zum Basteln genutzt.
Neue Laufräder eingespeicht und zentriert und Schaltung eingestellt.

Was nun noch kommt sind Lenker, Vorbau, Pedalen, Gabel und irgendwann neue Bremsen  

P.S: Der Dämpfer ist noch im Service


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Dezember 2007)

So, endlich ist alles da und verbaut  

Updates sind eine Hope Moto M6, Hope Pro II mit EX823, UST-FAs und eine HG93-Kette.









So als nächstes wird folgendes ersetzt:
Pedale (Syncros Mental Alloy/Steel), Reifen (Highroller/Minion), Kettenblattschrauben (rot), Kassette (XT 2008), Sattel (SDG Bel Air/ Fizik Nisene oder Zeak) und evtl. eine KeFü.

Natürlich freut es sich über Kommentare in der Gallerie.  

Hach, das Basteln hat echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geil geworden  schönes Update!! Die geplanten Pedalen sind mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl ... by the way: ich hab hier ein nagelneuen SDG Bel Air rumliegen  bei Intresse, mach mir einfach ein Angebot.


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Dezember 2007)

> Die geplanten Pedalen sind mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl



Du, und allein DU bist dafür verantwortlich das ich diese sauteueren Dinger haben will  

Bin die Dinger ja auf deinem Switch probegerollt, genial die Dinger.  



> by the way: ich hab hier ein nagelneuen SDG Bel Air rumliegen  bei Intresse, mach mir einfach ein Angebot.



Jup, da melde ich mich dann mal bei dir, wenn ich wieder bissl Kohle hab. Im Moment bin ich wegen der Tunerei leicht pleite....woran das wohl liegt? 

Und demnächst müssen wir auch mal wieder heizen gehen, wenn man sich nicht mehr nur beim Müllrausbringen aufs Maul packt.....Dreckswetter, wo bleibt der verdammte Klimawandel wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## haural (30. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  Habe mich ja auch für eine ähnliche Farbkombi entschieden 

Sag mal, welche Farbe haben denn deine Naben? Sind das die grauen oder gunsmoke? Will mir auch einen neuen LRS mit farblich zum Rahmen passenden Naben holen.


----------



## Red Dragon (30. Dezember 2007)

> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.



Danke  



> Sag mal, welche Farbe haben denn deine Naben? Sind das die grauen oder gunsmoke? Will mir auch einen neuen LRS mit farblich zum Rahmen passenden Naben holen.



Also, die Nabenfarbe ist Gunsmoke, und der Farbton ist einfach nur geil. Hat so ein bisschen was von Flip-Flop-Lack, schimmert bei Sonneneinstrahlung wie ein Regenbogen  

Ich hab heute die erste Probefahrt gemacht, die Naben und die Bremsen sind echt geil. Würde ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.  

Aber ich brauch wieder 'nen Satz Maxxis-Schlappen, ich hab mich heute 2-mal abgelegt weil mir der Grip der 42a-Reifen gefehlt hat. Highroller ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Hat einer so in etwa einen Plan, wie viel schwerer ein New Slayer ist im Gegensatz zum SXC?
Das SXC wiegt ca. 3437g mit Float Dämpfer... Exakte Angaben mit Rahmenhöhe + Dämpfer wären nett  

Bin derzeit am suchen nach würdigem Ersatz, nur bin ich mir da noch nicht ganz sicher, hier und da sprechen noch ein paar Sachen für und gegen die jeweiligen Rahmen, jetzt bräuchte ich fakten...

Ausserdem würden mich die Dämpfer Einbaulängen stark interessieren...


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi


----------



## Osti (31. Dezember 2007)

Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 200mm und mein New Slayer hat in 19" mit Steuersatz ~3800gr gewogen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank Herr Osti,
Hatte noch gestern Abend genau von Dir irgendwo die Angabe von 3810g gefunden gehabt, einige Seiten vorher.

Hat der Dämpfer einen Hub von 50mm oder 57mm? Ich selbst nehme mal fast an, dass es nur 50mm sind, was ja für Rocky typisch wäre mit deren hohen Übersetzungsverhältnissen...


----------



## Red Dragon (31. Dezember 2007)

Nope, Dämpferhub sind 57mm.

Mein 19" wog ohne Steuersatz auch so um die 3,8kg.


----------



## rocsam (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 
Habe ein 06er New Slayer und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir dieses Frühjahr ein SXC zuzulegen. Hat irgendjemand hier einen direkten Vergleich in Bezug auf die Fahreigenschaften? Da die Geos ziemlich gleich sind, könnte man meinen, dass das SXC "nur" leichter ist, sich aber ansonsten gleich fährt??
Gruss


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2008)

Der Hinterbau ist auch ein ganz anderer.
Das Slayer soll im Vergleich zum SXC nicht ganz so gut bergauf gehen, dafür bergab etwas besser.
Ob das so ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Habe mal ein Slayer Probe gefahren.
Wegen dem höheren Gewicht habe ich mich für das SXC entschieden, und nicht bereut.
Ab 2008 gibt es das Slayer SS und das SXC.
SXC hat sich nicht geändert, SS soll eher für den Bikepark sein.

Andreas


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2008)

hi rocsam, der gewichtsunterschied beim rahmen incl. dämpfer liegt meines wissens bei ca. 200g. meiner meinung nach ist mit dem slayer bergab verdammt viel möglich - incl. bikepark. im park kommt der rp3 dämpfer an seine grenzen, da wäre der air 5.0 klar im vorteil, wenn ich allerdings so mit einem slayer fahre brauche ich persönlich nicht unbedingt eine carbon "sitzstrebe" da macht mir der new slayer hinterbau schon einen stabileren eindruck. mein new slayer wiegt mit fat albert tubeless 14,5 kg und fährt sehr gut bergauf. meiner meinung nach lohnt sich der umstieg nicht - wenn dann auf ein 11 - 12kg all mountain und da gibt es von rocky zur zeit nichts..... das slayer ist ein super bike - egal ob new oder sxc  gruß jako


----------



## Xexano (10. Januar 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> wenn dann auf ein 11 - 12kg all mountain und da gibt es von rocky zur zeit nichts.....



Falsch!

ETS-X!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2008)

ok, ich muß mich prezieser ausdrücken.... da gibt es nichts was mir gefällt - gefahren bin ich es noch nicht..... abgesehen davon ist es bestimmt nicht einfach mit einem knapp 3 kg rahmen unter 12 kg gesamtgewicht zu kommen.... gruß jako


----------



## Epic-Rider (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir bitte mal jemand die Buchsenmaße von einem New Slayer ausmessen?

Hab grad mein Rad nicht da, würde aber für die Bestellung eines neuen Dämpfers die Maße für die Buchsen brauchen...

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus...

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch gerade neue Buchsen geholt für mein Slayer.
Also das komplette Maß ist 22 mm, die beiden Buchsen pro seite, sind ziemlich genau 5 mm.
Musst aber aufpassen, je nach Hersteller ist das Maß des Dämpfers anders. Bei Manitou sind Löcher z.b. kleiner als bei Fox. Kann sein das sie auch breiter bauen

MfG
Niko


----------



## Epic-Rider (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank. Irgendsowas hatte ich noch im Kopf. War mir aber net mehr 100%ig sicher.

Der neue wird auch ein Fox werden, von daher ist das kein Problem.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Januar 2008)

fox gibts auch mit m6 bohrungen.

fürs slayer brauchst du 21,8mm mit M8 Bohrung!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

juchu der Dämpfer ist vom Service zurück.

Habe jetzt die erste Tour und die ersten Singletrails hinter mir.
Hui ist das ein schönes Bike. Das macht richtig Laune. 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Es könnte noch ein Tick leichter sein, aber 1 Kg spare ich mit den letzten neuen Teilen ja noch ein.

cu
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. Januar 2008)

So, seit heut ist mein Slayer nun auch endlich fahrbereit und ich muss sagen man kommt schon erheblich leichter n Buckel hoch als mim Switch. Obwohl der Gewichtsunterschied nicht gravierend ausfällt: Slayer bissle über 15 kg, Switch ca. 16,8.

Ist aber momentan noch nicht im Endzustand. Die Naben werden noch gegen Hope Bulb in gunsmoke getauscht und die Juicy 7 muss wahrscheins ner neuen XT weichen. Sattel wird durch San Marco Era K ersetzt und die Pike macht ner Nixon Platz...wennse denn mal kommt.


----------



## bestmove (17. Januar 2008)

Erinnert mich an "kriegsschiffgrau"   nein, gefällt  140mm an der Front find ich vielleicht ein bissl dünn und nen paar schwarze Teamrings von RF kämen noch sehr geil!


----------



## haural (17. Januar 2008)

da geb ich dir Recht, hab nämlich auch schon nach schwarzen Kettenblätter ausschau gehalten. Aber die Genannten gibts nur im Dreierpack...ausser ab und an mal einzeln irgendwo in der Ebaywelt. Federgabel wird ja, wie gesagt, gegen eine Nixon mit 160 getauscht.


----------



## Unikum777 (18. Januar 2008)

Sehr nett, gefällt mir gut 
Wobei ich persönlich die Juicy behalten würde...

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2008)

sehr schönes Bike. Das Grau gefällt mir auch richtig gut, besonders in Verbindung mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau.

naja sind ja gerade mal 1cm weniger als Hinten. Ich finde das noch voll ihm Rahmen. Kommt halt auch immer darauf an wie man mit dem Ding fährt


----------



## Red Dragon (18. Januar 2008)

Schick, schick!  

Also mir gefällts sehr gut und die geplanten Verbesserungen hören sich echt gut an, vorallem das Hope-Gunsmoke. Die Farbe ist echt genial, hab die Pro II ja selber in Gunsmoke.

Die Juicy würde ich erstmal behalten, ich bin die '08er XT mal probegefahren, fand die aber nicht so kräftig, aber ich fahr mittlerweile ja eine M6.

Sag mal, hab ich einen Knick in der Optik oder ist die Kette angerostet?


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

Die Kette ist nicht angerostet sondern goldfarben - eine KMC gold chain o. ä.

PS: Sehr schönes Slayer, mir gefällt die Farbe. Und gewichtsmäßig ist ja auch noch einiges drin.


----------



## haural (18. Januar 2008)

Ja danke erstmal für eure positiven Kommentare. Kette ist tatsächlich ne KMC gold...auf dem Foto sieht sie aber wirklich eher rostig aus.

Bin grad stutzig geworden wegen den Pro2 in gunsmoke. Meinte nämlich in gunmetal, das unterscheidet sich etwas von dem neuen gunsmoke. Gunmetal gibt es lt. Hope nämlich nicht mehr. Habe die Farbe live auch noch nicht gesehen, warte immer noch auf die Hinterradnabe aus England (dauert verdächtig lange). Somit konnte ich auch noch keinen Farbabgleich mit dem Rahmen machen.

Die XT würde ich auf jeden Fall mit 200er Scheiben nehmen. Von der Bremskraft her würden mir (glaube ich) schon 80% meiner Juicy reichen.

Wo siehst du denn gewichtsmäßig noch Potential? Würde schon gerne noch etwas abspecken, allerdings bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80 kg sehe ich nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten. Ausser vielleicht die Reifen und n paar Gramm bei Vorbau/Lenker u Stütze sowie Bremse.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Januar 2008)

XT oder Hone Kurbeln


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

haural schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn gewichtsmäßig noch Potential? Würde schon gerne noch etwas abspecken, allerdings bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80 kg sehe ich nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten. Ausser vielleicht die Reifen und n paar Gramm bei Vorbau/Lenker u Stütze sowie Bremse.




Potential ist immer da, nur wird es ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach unverhältnismäßig teuer - da muss jeder selbst wissen inwiefern er das ausreizen möchte. Grundsätzlich ist es ja kein übergewichtiges Bike dein schönes Slayer, aber mit der berühmten Kurbel/Pedale/Schläuche/Reifen/Sattel/Stütze/Lenker/Vorbau/Kassetten-Aktion ist immer noch gut was rauszuholen. Ist natürlich auch alles abhängig vom Einsatzzweck des Rades.
Der radical_53 ist da ja praktisch der Perfektionist und könnte dir sicher gute Tipps geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (18. Januar 2008)

@Decolosta: Hone sagt mir optisch nicht so zu, xt schon eher, aber ich steh halt auf die RF Kurbeln. Ist mir ohnehin schon nicht leicht gefallen bei den anderen Anbauteilen von RF abzuweichen.

@Numinisflo: Hast scho Recht, Potential gibts immer. Könnte mich durchaus mit ner P6 u Cockpit aus Kohlefaser anfreunden...allerdings könnte ich, rein gewichtstechnisch gesehen, auch woanders ansetzen. Zudem ich mich beim Einsatzzweck auch nicht allzu sehr einschränken will, hab ja schon mein Switch eingemottet.


----------



## haural (20. Januar 2008)

Entscheidungshilfe gesucht: Da meine Hope Bulb in gunmetal nun eingetroffen ist, konnte ich mal einen Farbabgleich machen. Dachte sie würde eher wie der Rahmen aussehen. 



Morgen könnte ich das passende Gegenstück für vorne ergattern. Frage mich nun aber ob ich wirklich meine Goldenen austauschen soll. Schlecht aussehen würde es trotz des anderen Grauton sicher nicht...bin aber skeptisch ob dann nicht alles zu grau wird.


----------



## arseburn (22. Januar 2008)

Ok, hab' mein Slayer nun 2 Tage und brauche demnächst wohl einen neuen Dämpfer, da der Stock Fox RP2 zu weich ist....wiege etwas über 90kg.
Gibts ausser dem Swinger 3 Way noch einen der reinpasst und zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

Mach doch einfach mehr Luft rein wenn zu weich... 

Der Swinger wird da auch nix groß reissen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Januar 2008)

Du ich wiege auch über 90 kg. Wenn Du das Ding auf 20 Bar aufpumpst dann buttert es richtig gut ...


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2008)

Bei meinen 98Kg war´s auch überhaupt kein Problem und der Flowbiker wiegt sogar 120Kg und das geht auch klar.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2008)

Naja seine Überlegungen sind schon berechtigt.

Ich wiege knapp 90 Kg. Mein RP3 ist aufgepumpt auf 20 Bar. Max. möglich sind beim RP3 22 Bar laut Toxoholics. Und bei 20 bar könnte er für einige Strecken ein wenig zu weich sein.

Der Roco 3PL `08. Laut Bikeaction passt der auch rein. Der hat auch ein größeres Luftvolumen. Das Ding ist auch meine Überlegung.


----------



## Osti (22. Januar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Ok, hab' mein Slayer nun 2 Tage und brauche demnächst wohl einen neuen Dämpfer, da der Stock Fox RP2 zu weich ist....wiege etwas über 90kg.
> Gibts ausser dem Swinger 3 Way noch einen der reinpasst und zu empfehlen ist?



der 3way passt überhaupt nicht zum Slayer Hinterbau


----------



## hotspice (22. Januar 2008)

ich habe nen dt 190 drinn, funkt auch prima.

habe was von nem neuen dämpfer von magura gelesen, der wäre auch ne option, nur gibts den halt noch nicht zu kaufen. soll wartungsfrei und verschleißfrei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (22. Januar 2008)

war mit meinem RP3 auch nicht glücklich, wenn überhaupt ist mir nur ne passende Abstimmung mit enormen Druck geglückt, von der Verarbeitung reden wir mal nicht. Hab mir jetzt mal nen Swinger X3 bestellt und werde berichten..... Der X4 an meinem Switch ist auf jeden Fall super.....

happy trails


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

denke auch das ein Swinger null zum Hinterbau passt......


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre eine Fox DHX 5.0?

Am Coil kann man den Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer trennen und über einen Schlauch gesondert befestigen. (nicht beim Air!)

Da hättet ihr alle Arten der Einstellmöglichkeiten offen.
Fahre einen DHX an meinem SXC und kann somit das degressive Anlenkverhalten des Hinterbaus ausgleichen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

DHX wäre ansich besser, doch ist imho der Hinterbau auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt, kann also sein das der DHX sein potential nicht ausschöpfen kann, aber das ist nur mutmaßung meinerseits.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2008)

Mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer ausprobiert?
Ich denke dass funzt.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

Nein nicht ausprobiert, darum steht da auch IMHO und mutmaßung 

Aber ich konnte dennoch erfahrungen sammeln in den letzten Jahren und bin nicht 5 Jahre nur ein Fahrrad gefahren.....

zu degressiven Hinterbauten passen Luftdämpfer am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2008)

Was heißt´n IMHO ?


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

google ist unser aller freund... in my honest opinion


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

in my humple opinion imho...


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2008)

Humble ist richtig, obwohl ich glaube, dass 90% der Leute, die das so abkürzen, eh nicht wissen, wofür es steht. Wie auch immer, in ein paar Tagen zeige ich Euch einen Dämpfer, der sich auch für's Slayer sehr gut eignen dürfte und auch passen sollte.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

hehe, Lingo, ich kann mir schon vostellen welches Slayer du dir holst......  ich sag nur rot...grau....tararara


----------



## arseburn (22. Januar 2008)

Gut, hatte ihn bisher nur auf 18 "aufgepumpt", da ich ihn nicht gleich schrotten wollte. Der motivationslos rumhängende O-Ring hatte auch immer noch ca 1cm Platz bis zum Ende des "Dämpferkörpers". Werde mal auf 19-10 gehen...



el Lingo schrieb:


> Humble ist richtig, obwohl ich glaube, dass 90% der Leute, die das so abkürzen, eh nicht wissen, wofür es steht. Wie auch immer, in ein paar Tagen zeige ich Euch einen Dämpfer, der sich auch für's Slayer sehr gut eignen dürfte und auch passen sollte.



Warum erst in ein paar Tagen....her mit dem Ding


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2008)

Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mir ein Slayer hole? 
Aber gut, hast schon Recht! Eigentlich wollte ich einen O2 PVA mit DC2 einbauen, aber den haben die Jungs hier bei Reset grad nicht passend und es wäre ein großer Aufwand, einen anderen umzubauen. Daher kommt jetzt ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer rein, der X-Fusion Vector DH2+ mit seperatem Ausgleichbehälter. Also eher ein FR/Singletrail-Slayer denn ein AllMountian. Ich hoffe, alles kommt bis zum Wochenende


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2008)

ich sag das...ich weiß sogar genau welches...


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2008)

Ist mir schon klar


----------



## ribisl (22. Januar 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mir ein Slayer hole?
> Aber gut, hast schon Recht! Eigentlich wollte ich einen O2 PVA mit DC2 einbauen, aber den haben die Jungs hier bei Reset grad nicht passend und es wäre ein großer Aufwand, einen anderen umzubauen. Daher kommt jetzt ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer rein, der X-Fusion Vector DH2+ mit seperatem Ausgleichbehälter. Also eher ein FR/Singletrail-Slayer denn ein AllMountian. Ich hoffe, alles kommt bis zum Wochenende



Geniale Idee - überleg ich mir auch. Wollt Eigentlich einen DHX, aber mit getrennten Ausgleichsdings gibt ihn ja nirgends zu kaufen ausser auf Bestellung bei FOX --> kostet dann sicher fast nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich bin sehr gespannt. Und ich werde sehr schnell ein paar Eindrücke abgeben. Nur kann ich gar nicht vergleichen, wie es mit Luft ist, obwohl, wenn Mr. Freeride mal wieder in den Deister kommt, dann gibt's den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

dann bleibt nur noch die frage offen: kommt er überhaupt mitm slayer?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2008)

RMX 
Aber ich habe Meik schon erzählt das das Slayer mitkommt wenn mein Bruder mit von der Party ist


----------



## arseburn (23. Januar 2008)

@ Mr Freeride
Sag mal, wir haben uns nicht neulich (vor 2 Wochen) zufällig in Reinbeck getroffen? 2 Kollegen von mir waren mit dabei, so wie der Nikolo und Dein Bruder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2008)

ja das kann sehr gut sein. Welcher von den drein warst du denn?
Hehe das ist nicht mein Bruder....Sw!tch ist mein Untergebener *scherz*


----------



## arseburn (23. Januar 2008)

Ich war der größte von den, der Euch direkt auf dem Parkplatz angesabbelt hat und die Augen nicht mehr von Deinem Slayer bekommen hat


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Januar 2008)

Aso, ja jetzt weiß ich.  
Aber du hast doch auch ein Slayer?


----------



## arseburn (24. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Aso, ja jetzt weiß ich.
> Aber du hast doch auch ein Slayer?



Aber erst, nachdem ich Deins gesehen hab, war ich mir sicher, dass ich auch eins haben will


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Januar 2008)

Ja geil
Und welches hast du dir gekauft?

Das Bike ist ein Traum....das fährt sich so geil und verspielt.
Ich weiß gar nicht welches ich jetzt lieber mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (25. Januar 2008)

Ich hab zum 07er Slayer 30 gegriffen, da der Rahmen bei allen ja im Prinzip gleich ist und ich sonst nirgends ein 19" Rahmen gefunden habe. Der Rest wird eh über die Zeit komplett durchgetauscht....und bis zum Sommer reicht erst mal das was dran ist 
Und ja, ich bin auch sehr überzeugt von dem Ding....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Januar 2008)

ja sehr schön.

Oh ja ich hatte heute wieder eine schöne Freerideausfahrt, auch mit der neuen Gabel. Echt Top. Die Gabel auch... 
Nur der Dämpfer war ab und zu am Ende....und mehr Luft passt nicht rein 

Aber mal sehen...irgendwann kommt noch der Roco 3PL


----------



## el Lingo (25. Januar 2008)

Warte einfach ab, bis meins fertig ist und dann kannst Du mal feinstes Stahlfeder-Feeling im Slayer testen. Aber dieses Wochenende wird es leider noch nix, Dämpfer kommt erst nächste Woche und der Rahmen morgen.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Januar 2008)

jojo ich hoffe ich hab bis nächste woche auch was deister taugliches am start


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2008)

jeeeha ...am 16.2 solls eigentlich wieder los gehen im Deister


----------



## Epic-Rider (31. Januar 2008)

Servus miteinander,

die Woche ist endlich mein Dhx 5.0 gekommen. Nachdem mein Rp3 in dem letzten halben Jahr 3x den Geist aufgegeben hat, musste was anderes her.
Also gleich eingebaut.
Tja was soll ich sagen. Ist mit dem Dämpfer ein ganz anderes Rad. Der Hinterbau ist so feinfühlig. Da Hammer. 
An den Einstellungen muss ich noch etwas spielen. Bis jetzt aber schon "sehr gut" bis "fast so wies ich haben will".

Verbaut ist eine 550er Feder. Bei meinen gut 75kg genau richtig.

Leider sind die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter unten am Unterrohr angebracht. Somit kann ich den Ausgleichsbehälter leider net gscheit anschrauben. Muss da nochmals ran, aber bis jetzt hälts super...

Ach ja der Umbau dauert bei Toxoholics nur 2 Tage oder so. Also geht ziemlich flott.

Nur beim Einbau in den Rahmen muss fast der komplette Hinterbau runter das man das Ding reinbringt...

So nun die Fotos...













Mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (31. Januar 2008)

schaut echt vielversprechend aus  

aber ist die 550er Feder nicht viel zu hart? Ich komme bei 85kg, 57mm Hub und 150mm Federweg rechnerisch auf ne 450er Feder....


----------



## Epic-Rider (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe die Feder ungefähr eine Umdrehung vorgespannt und fahre nicht ganz 30% Neg.Federweg...
Denke das passt so...

Mfg Matthias


----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2008)

coole Aktion.....gefällt....


rein rechnerisch müsse ich auch eine 350er Feder oder so im Switch fahren, aber sogar die 550er ist scharf an der Grenze zu weich zu sein, hab schon gut 40% Sag....im sitzen, jedoch im stehen ist der Sag genau richtig....

Also meine Erfahrung ist das man sich nur sehr grob nach den Federratenrechnern richten kann...


----------



## Bikeaddict (31. Januar 2008)

@epic-rider:
was kostet der Umbau?


----------



## Epic-Rider (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung. Ich hab den komplett gekauft. 
Bin zu meinem Händler gegangen und der hat mir den bei Toxoholics bestellt.
Den gibts original nur in 241mm. Der wird dann gekürzt und du bekommst die passenden Buchsen und die Feder dazu...
Musst dir mal von deinem Händler einen Preis machen lassen.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Unikum777 (31. Januar 2008)

Ist doch ne prima Lösung 

Aber warum hast Du oben keine Flaschenhalterschrauben? Liegt das an der Rahmengröße (Ich habe 19")? 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Epic-Rider (31. Januar 2008)

Ja  der Rahmen ist ein 16.5"
Da sind die Schrauben an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs

Mfg Matthias


----------



## el Lingo (31. Januar 2008)

Schweinerei, eigentlich wollte ich morgen genau sowas als erster hier zeigen, aber mit dem x-fusion vectro dh2+. haben wir wohl den gleichen gedanken gehabt. ich bin gespannt, wie es gehen wird, habe noch kein neues slayer gefahren, kann also auch keinen vergleich zum luftdämpfer ziehen, aber ich bin absolut sicher, dass es mehr als gut gehen wird. habe übrigens eine 450er feder dazu genommen und als reserve müßte auch noch eine 500er kommen. dann kann ich es gut anpassen.


----------



## Epic-Rider (1. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinander,

hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht, nach der ersten ernsthaften Ausfahrt...

Bei uns war heute schönes Wetter und somit nix wie raus und rauf aufs Radl. 
Zuerst mal das Pro Pedal Zeugs zugeschraubt, denn schließlich muss ich zuerst ja mal rauf fahren. 
Wippen tut da auch nix, fast genauso wie beim Rp3 auf der Stufe 3. Vielleicht wird es nicht ganz so unterdrückt aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend. 
Das Mehrgewicht merkt man im Moment eh net so, da man oder ich zumindest finde das dieser Scheissbock wenn man längere Zeit net gefahren ist immer so schwer ist 
Aber egal. Irgendwann kommt man dann droben an und freut sich auf die schönen Trails die vor einem in der Sonne liegen. 
Also Pro Pedal Zeugs wieder in Minus-Richtung gedreht (2 oder 3 Clicks vor Endanschlag hab ichs dann gelassen) und los gehts. 
Tja was soll man sagen. Der Hinterbau funzt mit dem Ding genial. Er spricht so fein, das bin ich aus meiner Rp3 Zeit gar net mehr gewohnt gewesen.
Das Bottom Out hab ich mal fast ganz heraussen ghabt. Durchgeschlagen ist auch bei groben Schlägen nix. Kann man dann notfalls noch reindrehen. 
Zugstufe hab ich daheim schon eingestellt ghabt. Die hat soweit gepasst. 
Druck fahre ich (ich bin mir jetzt net ganz sicher) so um die 7-8bar...

Fazit: Alles in allem finde ich das der Dämpfer besser zum Slayer passt als der verbaute Rp3. Schade das dies von Rocky Mountain in dieser Konfiguration so nicht angeboten wurde.
Den Umbau  bzw. Umstieg empfehle ich jeden der mit dem Rp3 größere Probleme hatte oder hat und mehr aus seinem New Slayer rausholen will. 
Ich nutze mein Radl hautpsächlich um schöne Singletrails bei uns in den Alpen und Freeridemarathons zu fahren. Hin und wieder auch mal Oberammergau. 
Also darfs schon etwas robuster sein alles. 

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben und nicht nur zur Verwirrung beigetragen zu haben. 

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Epic-Rider (1. Februar 2008)

Wieso gibts beim "direkt antworten" eigentlich keine Smilies?
A so a schmarrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Februar 2008)

Epic-Rider schrieb:


> Wieso gibts beim "direkt antworten" eigentlich keine Smilies?
> A so a schmarrn



Drück einfach auf den Button "Erweitert" unter der Box und schon geht's.


----------



## hotspice (1. Februar 2008)

ist prima geworden!! glükwunsch


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Februar 2008)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen an die Gemeinde hier, wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Also, ich suche ein neues Bike mit 140mm Federweg aufwärts und habe mich auch schon mit ein paar Modellen näher beschäftigt (Speci Enduro, Norco Fluid LT). Beim Stadler bin ich jetzt auf das Slayer 50 für 2222  gestoßen und jetzt frage ich mich, ob das für meinen Einsatzzweck taugt.
Ich fahre momentan ein Element (von 2001), allerdings ist mir das doch ein wenig zu einseitig mittlerweile. An steileren Rampen kommt schnell ein Überschlagsgefühl auf und bei schnelleren Abfahrten auf losem bzw. recht holprigen Untergrund (größere Wurzeln) merke ich auch, dass das Bike dafür einfach nicht geschaffen wurde und nicht gerade enorme Sicherheit vermittelt. Daher suche ich ein Bike, mit dem ich meine Grenzen nach oben verschieben kann, mit dem ich es bergab auch mal laufen lassen kann und das eine souveränere Sitzposition bietet. 
Na gut, jetzt meine Fragen: Taugt das Slayer auch für etwas ausgedehntere Touren um die 60 km? Wie sieht es mit der Steigfähigkeit aus? Ist man auf eine Gabelabsenkung angewiesen? Wie schwer ist das 50er wirklich? Stadler gibt das M mit 14,9 Kilo an, aber nach allem, was ich hier im Thread gelesen habe bzgl. der Gewichtsdifferenzen würde mich schon interessieren, was es tatsächlich auf die Waage bringt. Spürt man die 15 Kilo oder fühlt es sich beim Fahren leichter an, als es ist? Ist der Unterschied zum SXC tatsächlich so groß? Taugt das Slayer als eines für alles oder ist es in seinem Einsatzbereich zu eingeschränkt? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe auch früher ein Element gefahren.
Bin 2003 auf ein Slayer (damals noch 125mm in der Element- Form) umgestiegen.
Seit dem Herbst vergangen Jahres habe ich ein Slayer SXC.

Der Umstieg 2003 hat mir schon ein ganz anderes Spektrum eröffnet, 2007 war es nochmals ein großer Schritt ins Neue.
Demnach würdest du 2 Schritte auf einmal machen!!

Im Vergleich zum Element muss kann ich folgendes sagen:

-	Die Geometrie vom Element zum aktuellen Slayer hat sich grundlegend geändert
-	Weiter nach hinten verlagerte Sitzposition
-	Lenkverhalten ist etwas träger, dafür weniger Überschlaggefühle und ruhiger Geradeauslauf
-	im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros trotzdem ein wendiger ausgewogenes Bike
-	Schwerpunkt/ Tretlager liegen höher, daher sitz man höher
-	fühlt sich langsamer und träger an als ein Element, liegt aber mehr an der Geometrie als am Gewicht

Für meine Einsatzzwecke ist das Bike wie geschaffen. Am wohlsten fühle ich mich damit auf Trails wie am Gardasee.
Ein Alpencross ist kein Problem wenn du nicht unbedingt als erster oben möchtest.
Runter ist dafür ein Traum!
Auf eine Absenkung der Gabel bin ich nicht angewiesen. Wenn du eine vernünftige Fahrtechnik hast steigt das Vorderrad kaum mehr an. Ansonsten ist eine FOX 36 Talas eine gute Wahl.

Du solltest vielleicht wissen, dass es 3 Arten von Slayer gibt:
-	Slayer
-	Slayer SXC
-	Slayer SS

Das Slayer bei Stadler hat einen anderen Hinterbau als der vom SXC. Es ist auch etwas schwerer.
Die Geometrie der beiden ist fast gleich.

Deinem geschilderten Einsatzzweck nach würde ich auf ein SXC zurückgreifen.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir eine Probefahrt raten.
Einmal mit einem 140mm Bike, dann mit einem 160mm Ofen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lynus (6. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar erst seit kurzer Zeit Besitzer eines Slayer, trotzdem hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke:

Taugt das Slayer auch für etwas ausgedehntere Touren um die 60 km? 
>> Bisher bin ich erst kürzere Touren gefahren, aber (mit ordentlichen Reifen) spricht nichts gegen längere Touren. 

Wie sieht es mit der Steigfähigkeit aus? 
>> Überraschend gut. Ich habe noch ein Marathon-Fully und war zuerst skeptisch wg. steigendem Vorderrad usw. Aber egal wie steil die Rampen bisher waren, das Vorderrad ist am Boden geblieben (vielleicht auch ein Verdienst der Maxxis Minion in 40a - die "kleben" am Boden )

Ist man auf eine Gabelabsenkung angewiesen? 
>> NEIN. Für mich war das anfangs auch ein K.O.-Kriterium, hab mir dann aber gedacht, wenn´s gar nicht klappt, kaufe ich mir eine andere Gabel. Bisher kam der Wunsch nach einer anderen noch nicht auf. 

Wie schwer ist das 50er wirklich? Stadler gibt das M mit 14,9 Kilo an, aber nach allem, was ich hier im Thread gelesen habe bzgl. der Gewichtsdifferenzen würde mich schon interessieren, was es tatsächlich auf die Waage bringt. 
>> Keine Ahnung, hab´s noch nicht gewogen, mein Slayer 30 sollte aber so bei 15,5kg liegen.

Spürt man die 15 Kilo oder fühlt es sich beim Fahren leichter an, als es ist? 
>> Ja, es fühlt sich leichter an. Die 3kg Differenz zu meinem anderen Bike sind kaum zu spüren. Ich finde es bergauf z.B. unangenehmer, keine Bar Ends zu haben , als 3kg mehr den Berg hoch treten zu müssen.

Ist der Unterschied zum SXC tatsächlich so groß? 
>> Keine Ahnung. 

Taugt das Slayer als eines für alles oder ist es in seinem Einsatzbereich zu eingeschränkt? 
>> Für Kriterium und Bahnrennen würde ich mir noch ein Klapprad zulegen  , für alles andere bist du mit dem Bike gut bedient.

Ein Tipp noch: Statt des Slayer 50 schau dir mal das 30er an. Gib´s bei diversen Händlern, ist bis auf ein paar "RMB" Parts ähnlich ausgestattet und kostet deutlich weniger .

Lynus


----------



## rocsam (6. Februar 2008)

Halo Fabeymer, ich fahre sowohl Element, als auch New Slayer. Meine Empfehlung: Wenn Du  bei Stadler noch ein 50ziger für den Kurs schnappen kannst, dann mach das: Bergab wirst Du damit wesentlich mehr Spass haben, bergauf solltest Du unbedingt auf eine (einfache! - nicht durch langwieriges drehen oder so) Absenkmöglichkeit der Gabel achten, wie sie die verbaute MZ mit ETA hat. Das SXC fährt sich bergauf etwas leichter, das normale New Slayer scheint mir insgesamt für heftigere Sachen (Bikepark-Tails mit kleineren Drops und Sprüngen) etwas stabiler zu sein. Um die 15kg Gewicht musst Du schon einkalkulieren, daran gewöhnt man sich und wenn die Serienparts später verschlissen sind, kannst Du tunen, zb mit leichteren Ritzeln, Drehgriffen statt Triggern, Kurbel RF Deus oder Atlas etc. Wg. Touren fahren: Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung, ich bin mit einem 17Kg Switch auch schon 75km Tagestouren mit 1800hm gefahren und es war völlig OK. Behalte Dein Element für Race-Orientierte, technisch nicht so anspruchsvolle Touren und Du hast eine perfekte Kombi!!


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2008)

ich fahr seit einem Jahr nen New Slayer. Was Deine 60 km Touren angeht. Also ich fahr die andauert mit ca 1000 bis 1300 höhenmeter, bis zu 110 km ,da dann auch so mit 1100 m,am Stück (heißt ohne größere Pause) bin ich letztes Jahr schon gefahren und ich bin nu nicht superfit, kommt ja nu auch auf die Höhenmeter an, da kannst Du jetzt nicht ne Rennmaschine erwarten aber hochkommen tust Du auch. 
Bergab ist´s ne Wolke, das vergelt die vorige Schinderei.
Es kommt halt auch darauf an wie Du den Aufbau gestaltest, Hardcore oder CC. Meiner wird eher als CC benutzt und weniger im harten Downhilleinsatz dementsprechend der Aufbau und die Bereifung, wenns weit geht mach ich den Larsen TT drauf. Gewicht meines ´90 liegt wohl bei 14kg. Ich hab aber auch schon new Slayer gesehen die nicht mal ganz 13 kg gewogen haben. Da gibt es ja hier den ein oder anderen Leichtbaumeister. Das kosten dann halt etwas extra.

Aber ich muß Dir trotzdem vom Stadler abraten, kauf Dir das lieber, wenns auch am teurer ist, beim offizielen Rockyhändler. 
Die 2008 Modelle kannst Du Dir unter www.mt-sports.de mal anschauen, den Händler kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Ich fahr da über 300 km zu dem. Sitzt ist in Freising, da hast Du´s nicht weit.


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Februar 2008)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Aber ich muß Dir trotzdem vom Stadler abraten, kauf Dir das lieber, wenns auch am teurer ist, beim offizielen Rockyhändler.



Warum  Ich habe mein Slayer 50 auch da gekauft, der Preis ist einfach Hammer. Rad wurde schnell und ohne Probleme geliefert, ich war sehr zufrieden. Mein lokaler Rocky-Händler hatte auch gar keine New Slayer mehr, aber genau das wollte ich haben wegen der etwas robusteren Ausgestaltung, wenn auch dadurch geringfügig schwerer. Ich benutze das Rad von langen Enduro-Touren bis zu leichten Bikepark-Einsätzen und bin mehr als zufrieden. 

Im Übrigen halte ich eine leichte Gabelabsenkung wie bei Marzocchi für völlig ausreichend, die Manitou IT-Schnellverstellung am Lenker meines anderen Rades benutze ich eigentlich fast nie. Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen reicht...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Februar 2008)

Also, ich werde morgen mal zum Stadler schauen und das Rad begutachten. Eigentlich wollte ich heute schon, aber wurde mir dann doch etwas zu knapp zeitlich. 
Bin sehr froh über die vielen kompetenten und hilfreichen Aussagen bzgl. des Bikes und werde es mir wohl morgen ins Haus holen, vorausgesetzt, das 18" passt mir mit meinen 180cm, aber davon gehe ich aus.  
Werd es mir gleich mal reservieren lassen und freu mich schon tierisch auf morgen. Anscheinend erwartet mich da echt ein Spitzenbike mit großen Einsatzbereich und viel Potenzial!  
Bzgl. MT Sports: Dort habe ich schon mein Element warten lassen und war sehr zufrieden, einen besseren Service als dort gibt es wohl kaum. Aber dennoch, der Preis ist einfach zu verlockend beim großen Händler.
@ Rockyrider: An das SXC habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber das krieg ich nicht so günstig (außer über Chainreaction Cycles) und aus dem Ausland würde ich nur ungern ein Rad bestellen, wegen Garantieabwicklung usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2008)

Logo.
Guckst du vielleicht noch hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Andreas


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Februar 2008)

Aaah, warum tust Du sowas? Und dann auch noch die rot-weiße Variante...   
Ich werd dennoch erstmal stark bleiben und abwarten, wie die Probefahrt morgen ausfallen wird. Davon mache ich das abhängig, direkt vom Händler und nicht übers Netz wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten....Teile aus dem Netz, kein Thema, aber Kompletträder nehme ich lieber auf traditionelle Art und Weise in Empfang.  
Aber wie gesagt, erstmal warten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich auch.
Hatte die Anzeige verwechselt.
Letzte Woche oder so war ein Sofortkauf von Allmountains in Wiesbaden drin.

Warten wollte ich auch immer.
Bis ich eines Freitags im Herbst mal nach Mainz gefahren bin zur Probefahrt....
Habe danach bei meinem Händler einen Rahmen geordert, grausamerweise kam dann der Winter.....

Andreas


----------



## subdiver (6. Februar 2008)

@ Fabeymer
Ich würde trotzdem mit dem Markus (mtsports) sprechen,
bevor Du Dein Bike beim Stadler kaufst.
Mein Element wollte ich auch erst "billig" bei einem großen Händler kaufen,
aber dann habe ich mich doch für den Markus (mtsports) entschieden.

Denn was ist ein gutes Rocky, ohne einen guten Service ?


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2008)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Warum Ich habe mein Slayer 50 auch da gekauft, der Preis ist einfach Hammer.
> 
> Weil ich qualifizierte Händler bevorzuge die sich auch mal für Ihre Kundschaft den A... aufreissen.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Februar 2008)

So, ich habe es heute getan und bin jetzt ein stolzer Slayer 50-Besitzer.
Bezahlt habe ich 2100 , inklusive Truvativ Holzfeller Pedalen, einem NC17 Kettenstrebenschutz und dem Einpressen meines roten King, der sich übrigens perfekt mit den Einstellrädchen der All Mountain ergänzt.
War ein Superpreis, wie ich finde. Fotos wird es auch geben, allerdings ist meine Digicam im Moment noch beim Hersteller zur Reperatur. 
Ich freu mich, morgen mache ich das Dämpfersetup und dann ist Wochenende und Semesterferien beginnen auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (7. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch Fabeymer, willkommen in der RM-Slayer-Community! Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass mit dem Teil und immer happy trails!!!!!!!


----------



## Unikum777 (7. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, den roten Chris King kann ich mir da auch sehr gut dran vorstellen Habe aber erst mal neben anderen Parts den roten Hope Sattelschnellspanner geordert, der Steuersatz muss noch warten... 

@Yetibike: Sämtliche Parts zum Pimpen meines Slayers habe ich bisher übrigens vom Rocky-Händler MEINES Vertrauens, der meine Kaufentscheidung beim Stadler voll nachvollziehen konnte, da ich kein SXC wollte und er kein New Slayer mehr hatte. Und das zeichnet auch einen guten Händler aus...

Bin auf die Bilder vom Bike mit Steuersatz gespannt...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Februar 2008)

Oh Mann, habe eben meine erste Runde um den Block hinter mich gebracht und ich muss sagen: GEIL! 
Das Beste ist die Sitzposition, ich fühle mich, als würde ich _im_ Bike sitzen, das schafft Sicherheit. 
An das Fahrwerk muss ich mich aber erstmal gewöhnen...da sind hohe Bordsteinkanten kaum mehr wahrzunehmen. 
Was ich aber unbedingt noch brauche ist Schutzfolie gegen Steinschag. Mit dem Rollsplit war das ein einziges Klimperkonzert.
Ich freu mich auf's Wochenende!

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

hey, herzlichen Glückwunsch und sehr viel Spaß mit deinem Slayer.

In letzter Zeit wurden ja richtig viele gekauft  
Ist auch gut so, das Bike ist ja auch der Hammer.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

habe hier noch mal ein schönes Bild von meinem, mit neuer Gabel.  
ist noch nicht ganz Endstadium


----------



## haural (8. Februar 2008)

mann mann, das Weiß leuchtet ganz schön bei all dem Schwarz. Mir persönlich hätte aber ne schwarze Gabel ala 55 oder so besser gefallen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. 

Da ich schon beim Thema Gabel bin. Hätte übern Bekannten ja eigentlich sehr günstig ne neue, absenkbare 160er Nixon bekommen sollen. Leider sind aber nur noch die Normalen, also nicht Absenkbaren, verfügbar.  Nun bin ich am überlegen welche denn als Alternative in Frage kommt. Da mein Limit bei ca. 500,- liegt, habe mir folgende ausgeguckt:

1. Fox 36 Talas (gebraucht, Jahrgang 06 oder 07)
2. Marzocchi 55 (neu, ETA)
3. Lyrik U-Turn (gebraucht)

Hab mich auch schon über die jeweiligen Gabeln informiert, würde aber gerne mal die Meinung der Rocky Community (v.a. New Slayer Fahrer) hören. Achso, ne Wotan wär auch noch drin. Hatte aber schon mal ne Magura und war nicht so angetan. Will nicht mehr Federweg als 160 und absenkbar muss se auch sein, besonders leicht wär sozusagen das Bonbon.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

hatte vorher ne schwarze alte 66 drin. Die baute aber zu hoch und war zu schwer. Ich hatte bei der weißen Gabel auch leicht schiss, aber ich finde es jetzt besser.

Und es gibt nur die 55 ATA2 in schwarz. Ich wollte nie wieder beim Fahrwerk sparen.


----------



## haural (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Fotos kommt ja auch nicht immer alles genauso rüber wie real. Stimmt die ATA ist weiß, nur die ATA2 und die ETA sind schwarz. Wenn man also dauerhafte Absenkung sucht dann ist das wohl ein Thema. Für mich ist es eher bei Anstiegen wichtig kurz absenken zu können, daher reicht ETA.


----------



## arseburn (8. Februar 2008)

haural schrieb:


> mann mann, das Weiß leuchtet ganz schön bei all dem Schwarz. Mir persönlich hätte aber ne schwarze Gabel ala 55 oder so besser gefallen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.



Wär's ne schwarze Gabel, würd' er ja daherkommen wie Knight Rider    Nene, die weiße Gabel ist Bombe, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## haural (9. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Wär's ne schwarze Gabel, würd' er ja daherkommen wie Knight Rider    Nene, die weiße Gabel ist Bombe, gefällt mir sehr gut



...dann war Knight Rider wohl vor deiner Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2008)

so hats vorher ausgesehen....auch sehr geil
aber weuß finde ich momentan einfach besser.
ihr müsst euch den weißen Vorbau noch wegdenken


----------



## haural (9. Februar 2008)

...na wer sagt da noch Knight Rider sei nicht cool


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal eine (wahrscheinlich blöde) Frage: Wo ist bei der All Mountain 1 das Ventil für die Dämpferpumpe? Ist das unten unter der Metallabdeckung am linken Gabelholm? Ich werde aus dem Handbuch nicht schlau, da hab ich bisher nur die Ventile der ATA-Modelle entdeckt und bin, was Luftfederelemente angeht  ein ziemlicher Anfänger.
Vielen Dank!

Übrigens: Die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände gestern war richtig toll, besonders bei größeren Wurzelteppichen auch auf gerader Strecke. Macht richtig Spaß, da drüber zu heizen ohne angst haben zu müssen, dass es einem das Vorderrad wegzieht, wenn man mal einen Moment nicht aufpasst.  

Das Cult mit der weißen Frontpartie schaut übrigens richtig gut aus. Für mich persönlich und meinen Einsatzzweck allerdings wären die Teile etwas   überdimensioniert.


----------



## Unikum777 (9. Februar 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine (wahrscheinlich blöde) Frage: Wo ist bei der All Mountain 1 das Ventil für die Dämpferpumpe? Ist das unten unter der Metallabdeckung am linken Gabelholm?



Blöde Fragen gibts nicht... Meine Meinung...
Ja richtig, unter der linken, roten Metallkappe. Einfach Daumen unter die kleine Nase und den Deckel nach oben wegklappen, sitzt relativ fest drauf. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2008)

Okay, dann ist es anscheinend tatsächlich auf der ETA-Seite. Ich habe das Gegenteil vermutet. 
Dankeschön!
Und noch eine Frage bzgl. Abstimmung der Federelemente: Was wäre ein guter Wert für den RP23 mit ca 85 Kilo? Im Foxmanual gibt es keine Drucktabelle und das erste Setup hat die Händlerwerkstatt in meiner Abwesenheit durchgeführt. Kommen 16 oder 17 Bar hin? Zu viel/zu wenig?
Auch hierfür nochmals danke!


Ich war heute übrigens mal wieder unterwegs und habe erstmals das Kletterverhalten testen können. Mit ProPedal und abgesenkter Gabel merkt man weder von den knapp 15 Kilo noch von den 160mm Federweg auch nur irgendwas, da steht das Slayer meinem Element kaum nach. 
Aber bergab uiuiuiuiui!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2008)

Aud die Tabellen der Hersteller kann man beim Dämpfer wenig geben.
Jeder Hinterbau wird anders angelenkt/ hat unterschiedliche Hebelverhältnisse.
Am besten versucht du am Dämpfer einen sag um 25% einzustellen.

Andreas


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank.
Habe eben mal den Druck gemessen, 10 Bar waren im Dämpfer. Nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig, ich werde dann wohl morgen mal ein wenig rumprobieren.


----------



## Kairo (10. Februar 2008)

Moin,

je nach Einsatz habe ich 18 - 20 Bar drauf, mein Gewicht pendelt kurz vor dem 3stelligen Bereich.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Februar 2008)

Liege selber bei etwa 94 Kilo und bin mit 250 PSI gut bedient. Die PSI-Skala kann ich bei mir an der Pumpe besser ablesen bzw. etwas exakter nach oben und unten anpassen.
Bei Dir sollten 230-240 PSI gut passen, also 17 - 18 Bar...

PS: vorne komme ich mit rund 40 PSI bestens hin...

Gruß, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatmoon (12. Februar 2008)

jep so bei 85kg passen 17bar ganz gut.
Lass dich von sag nicht täuschen, der ist recht hoch (bissel mehr als 25%) aber der Dämpfer schlägt trotzdem nicht durch.
Mal direkt eine Frage hinterher:  Wie gut haben denn euere Fox-Dämpfer gehalten bzw. wie oft habt ihr die schon eingeschickt? Meiner sibt jetzt schon nach kurzer Zeit und die Zugstufe hat keine Wirkung mehr in den letzten mm Federweg. 
Gruß,


----------



## Osti (12. Februar 2008)

mein RP3 war bereits zwei mal eingeschickt, seit dem ist allerdings schon seit geraumer zeit nix mehr passiert...


----------



## Magnum 204 (12. Februar 2008)

hi habe mal ne Frage  WÃ¼rde ein New Slayer Se in WeiÃ /Rot Neu vom HÃ¤ndler Bekommen(komplettrad ) fÃ¼r 2500â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rdet ihr das Kaufen oder eher doch nicht ,da ich schon ein New switch habe  . ?


MFG


----------



## Kairo (12. Februar 2008)

Moin,

letztendlich musst du das selber wissen. Ich bin aber mit der Auswahl meiner Rockys sehr zufrieden. Das New Slayer (2006) benutze ich für (Enduro-, All Mountain-) Touren etc. und das Switch (2007) für die groben Sachen wie Bikepark und Freeride. Natürlich wäre auch ein Bike für alle Einsätze möglich, z.B. ein Switch Light oder ein Hardcore Slayer, je nachdem wie du es am meisten benutzt.

Cu, Kairo


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2008)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> hi habe mal ne Frage  Würde ein New Slayer Se in Weiß /Rot Neu vom Händler Bekommen(komplettrad ) für 2500 bekommen würdet ihr das Kaufen oder eher doch nicht ,da ich schon ein New switch habe  . ?
> 
> MFG


Die Ausstattung wäre mal interessant zu erfahren um hier eine fundierte Analyse abgeben zu können  ansonnsten ist der Aussage von Kairo nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2008)

Ein leichtes Slayer UND ein robustes Switch?
Hm, laß mich mich mal eine Sekunde nachdenken...
Na klar, kauf es Dir. Ein Rad für alles ist mMn Quatsch. Bei zwei Rädern mußt Du keine Kompromisse mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2008)

So, ich habe auf der heutigen Ausfahrt mal ein par Bilder von meinem neuen Slayer gemacht. Leider nur mit dem Handy, aber dafür sind sie ganz brauchbar geworden, finde ich. 












Ach ja: Das Rad macht unglaublich viel Spaß!


----------



## Unikum777 (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön, der Chris King passt auch gut rein 
Ich würde mir noch einen zweiten Kettenstrebenschutz an die obere Strebe machen, wenns ruppig wird, schlägt die Kette sonst ziemliche Kerben...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hotspice (16. Februar 2008)

hi
hat eigentlich irgend jemand schon mal ein slayer SE mit der magura wotan in weiß gesehen?
oder noch besser bilder bitte


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Februar 2008)

moin moin,

möchte beim Slayer meiner Freundin die Schaltzüge neu verlegen. Am liebsten durchgängig mit Außenhülle. Hat einer von Euch das bereits gemacht und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Insbesondere problematisch finde ich den Zug zum Umwerfer. Der geht ja um Unterrohr lang und hat dann unten im Tretlagerbereich so eine Führung für den Schaltzug. Ansonsten gibt es keine Möglichkeiten zur Befestigung. Hab da echt keine Idee wie ich das machen könnte.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Grüße Christian


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

Nimm Nokon Züge.
Die haben durchgehende Liner und eine Dichtung für den Umwerfer.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (26. Februar 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> hi
> hat eigentlich irgend jemand schon mal ein slayer SE mit der magura wotan in weiß gesehen?
> oder noch besser bilder bitte



Tach, zum Thema Slayer SE mit der Magura Wotan in WEiß kann ich nur sagen Ja !!!! und zwar meins! Kann zwar noch nicht mit Bildern dienen da die Wotan grad erst bestellt ist und durch das Customize Programm von Magura es au noch bissel dauern wird bis ich sie habe! Aber wenn es so weit ist stell ich natütlich Fotos! Zurzeit dient es noch als Wandschmuck!
 rein!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hotspice (26. Februar 2008)

die wotan wäre evtl für meines auch noch ne option. bitte wiege die wotan mal wenn sie da ist.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (11. März 2008)

So heut ist die Wotan gekommen  Hab jetzt mal alles bissel zusammen gesteckt, endgültig fertig wird es wohl erst im Mai werden. @hotspice die Wotan wiegt 2,5 kg


----------



## Homegrown (11. März 2008)

Ich brauche auch noch son Slayer sehr geil =)


----------



## Fabeymer (11. März 2008)

Das Slayer mit der Wotan wird ein richtig schönes Radl, vor allem richtig schön individuell.  

Ich habe noch eine Frage an die Community: Sind beim 2007er Slayer 50 die Minion DH als Draht- oder als Faltreifen verbaut? Überlege nämlich, ob ich mir für Touren nicht andere Pneus besorgen soll, denn auf Asphalt ist das kein Spaß... 
Jedenfalls ließe sich über die Reifen dann ziemlich Gewicht sparen, vor allem, wenn es tatsichlich die Drahtversion der Minions wäre. Dachte als Tourenreifen an den Larsen in 2,35. Oder gibt es noch andere Vorschläge bis - sagen wir mal - 650g pro Reifen?

Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2008)

Hi,
ich habe meinem Slayer kurz vorm Saisonstart noch was gutes getan.
Da ich ja leichte Probleme mit dem Float hatte, habe ich mich jetzt für den neuen Roco 3PL entschieden. Den Float konnte ich nicht weiter aufpumpen und ein bissel zu weich.
Pedalen habe ich ihm auch gegönnt. Somit ist das Gewicht wieder ein bissel gesunken. Infos vom Fahverhalten kommen bald
Bessere Bilder auch.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. März 2008)

fesch, fesch! wie bist du mit der 66 zufrieden? ich überlege mir gerade eine für's SXC...


----------



## Red Dragon (12. März 2008)

Geil, das Slayer Cult!
Was kommt als Nächstes? Mal 'ne ordentliche Bremsanlage?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2008)

oh mit der 66 bin ich sehr zufrieden.. hätte ich so nicht gedacht.  

als nächstes kommt ein neuer Vorbau und Lenker. Und ganz vielleicht die Stroker in Silber.
Was habt ihr alle gegen die Mag? Meine 4 gehen einfach bombastisch...


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2008)

Word! Nico, meine auch


----------



## Jendo (13. März 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen die Mag? Meine 4 gehen einfach bombastisch...



Im normalen Gefilden reichen die voll aus, aber ab 1000hm und mehr gibts einfach keine Power!


----------



## Xexano (13. März 2008)

@Mr. Freeride: Würde denn da eine Roco Air WC oder Roco Air TST R nicht vom Einsatzgebiet her besser ins Slayer reinpassen? Ich denke mit dem Ausgleichbehälter kann man den Dämpfer besser auf FR abstimmen...


----------



## Jendo (13. März 2008)

In den Rahmen passt aber gar kein Ausgleichbehälter!


----------



## Osti (13. März 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> In den Rahmen passt aber gar kein Ausgleichbehälter!



genau das möchte ich hier mal zur Diskussion stellen. Ich habe mal mehrere Fox Dämpfer mit AB virtuell am PC vermessen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das zumindest in nem 19" Rahmen passen, wenn man den AB nach vorne und unten montiert. 

Müsste man nur mal ausprobieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2008)

@ Jendo
werde ich in der ersten Augustwoche mal testen. In Leogang waren sie auch top.

@ Xexano
weil ich nicht weiß ob er passt. Alle sagen nein.
Das Einsatzgebiet reicht von Touren bis leichtem Freeride.

also ich bin eben mal ein bisschen durch die gegend gehuscht. Der wird schön progressiv. Ich habe ihn gerade mal auf 220 PSI und er ist schon härter als der Float. Ansprechverhalten und größere Sprünge kann ich euch sagen wenn mein Knochen am Zeh wieder verheilt ist  .

@ osti
den 3PL musste ich auch nach unten montieren, da sonst der Lockout nicht reingepasst hätte.
ich messe auch gleich noch mal nach. Man sollte aber bedenken das der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Einfedern dem Unterrohr näher kommt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2008)

also, haben der WC und der TST R den gleichen Durchmesser im Dämpferkörper, oder sind die dünner?

also ich habe nach unten hin noch 2 1/2 cm platz. Von der Dämpferausenwand mit ein bisschen Luft zum Unterrohr


----------



## Osti (28. März 2008)

hat nun schon mal jemand geschaut, ob ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter rein passt?


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. März 2008)

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Dämpfer gefunden. bin da auch auf der Suche. Denke aber das ich einen Fox nehmen werde und diesen dann umbauen lasse bei Toxholics


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Der Umbau ist nur beim Coil möglich, nicht beim dhx!


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. März 2008)

Hab auch an den Coil gedacht, will mal so einen Dämpfer testen .. Mal schauen ... Ich spiele da mit dem Gedanken mir einen FOX SHOX DHX 5.0 Coil herzu tun ... mal schauen .. Hab abgespeckt, möglicherweise komme ich auch mit dem alten Dämpfer klar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2008)

Hi,
hier noch mal mein Problem mit dem Slayer. Hatte ich vor 1-2 Monaten schon mal kurz angesprochen.
Ich mach es mir jetzt mal einfach und kopiere die PN die ich einem Forenmitglied geschrieben habe  

Hi,
also an sich ist der Dämpfer richtig geil. Bei normaler Fahrweise echt butterweich. Bei schnellen kurvigen Singletrails machts auch richtig Spaß....
aber......
Mit meinem Slayer stimmt eh was nicht.
1. passt ein Dämpfer mit 200mm Hub nicht genau rein. Es fehlen ca-3-5mm. Heißt, ich muss den Dämpfer erst ohne Luft ein Tick zusammendrücken damit der rinpasst. Rahmen schief? Mein Float musste ja auch gleich nach dem Kauf zum Service. Er hatte eine einbaulänge von 196mm. Eine Dichtung war kaputt. Als er wiederkam hatte er seine vollen 200mm und passte nicht mehr.
2. War der Float bei mir schon schon aufs maximale aufgepumpt, und ich konnte ihn trotzdem noch mit leichtigkeit durchschlagen. Er hat auch nur 47mm Hub ausgenutzt. Genau das selbe mach der Roco auch, obwohl er 57mm hat. Bei 47mm gehts nicht weiter und man hört richig ein dumpfes Durchschlagen. Wenn ich Luft fast rauslasse und mich dann raufsetzte hat er seine 57mm. Also der Rahmen schlägt auch nirgens an. Marzocchi und Bikeaction waren völlig überfordert... Jetzt haben wir uns darauf geeinigt das ich das Slayer auch noch mitnehme zu den Dirt Masters nach Winterberg. Und da schauen sie sich das genau an.

Hast du ähnliche Probleme? Richtig progressiv wie Bikeaction es sagt wird meiner mit beiden Dämpfer überhaupt nicht. bei einem kleinen Sprung schlägt der Kack schon durch.
Ich bin ganz schön enttäuscht.....wehe die finden keine Lösung. Und Rob J und Vanderham sind mit genau dem Rahmen Slopstyle gefahren ...haha das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen

MfG
Niko


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Habe vergangenen September ein 2008er Slayer SXC Rahmen gekauft.
Der war so schief zusammen geschweißt, dass der dhx air mit dem Gehäuse knirsch am Rahmen angelegen hat.
Auf der anderen Seite war ordentlich Platz.
Bei so vielen Kontrollen?
Das mit dem schiefen Rahmen ist also nicht zu weit her geholt!
Vielleicht solltet ihr mal die Maße von euren Dämpfern und Aufnahmen vergleichen?
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2008)

ah ja dein Problem hat mir Sw!tch heute erzählt.
Und nun? Hast du eins von 2007 bekommen oder wie?

Bei mir wäre es ja auch ein Garantiefall.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2008)

Habe sofort einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Am gleichen Abend wieder zurück gebracht und 2 Tage später war ein 2007er da, allerdings mit 2008er dhx.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2008)

Mal etwas nebenbei: Ich hatte am We die Gelegenheit, meinen Slayer 50 mal an einer Hängewaage zu wiegen und das Ergebnis hat mich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas schockiert. Der Bock wiegt 15,7 Kilo! Die Herstellerangabe beträgt 14,9 Kilo in meiner Größe. Verändert habe ich am Seriensetup bisher nur die Pedale (Holzfeller) und den Steuersatz (King). 
Wollte ich nur mal so loswerden, über effektive Diätratschläge bin ich natürlich auch dankbar. Der erste Schritt werden wohl für Touren die Maxxis Larsen in 2,35 statt der Monion.


----------



## bestmove (31. März 2008)

Federgabel, Pedalen - guck dir die NC17 an ... am Sattel kannst du auch lockere 100gr. einsparen z.B. WTB Pure V Stealth (habe sogar zufällig ein im  Angebot    Ich sach mal so übern Daumen, gehts damit insgesammt schon ~ 700gr runter.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2008)

Oh Mann, die NC-17...ich hatte beim Kauf damals die Auswahl zwischen denen und den Holzfeller...   

Ich meine, so schlimm finde ich das Gewicht jetzt nicht, weil man es beim Fahren ja nicht wirklich spürt (finde ich zumindest), aber ich dachte eigentlich, wenn der Rahmen 3,8 statt der angegebenen 3,2 Kilo wiegt, dann war es das mit der Schummelei...
Also, wie gesagt, die Reifen kommen weg, die Gabel bleibt auf jeden Fall (spricht viel zu gut an, um sie rauszuschmeißen). Sattel muss ich mal schauen, der Bel Air ist sehr angenehm, der wird wohl erst fliegen, wenn er aufgearbeitet ist.
Naja, man wird sehen, ist ja auch alles eine Geldsache. Wollte das mit dem Gewicht halt mal loswerden.


----------



## Osti (31. März 2008)

mein 19" Rahmen wiegt 3,8kg

Magnesium-Pedale bringen noch nen wenig Ersparnis. Die Wellgo MAG sind z.B. sehr leicht, haltbar und günstig... 

ansonsten würde ich das Gewicht nicht überbewerten - bzw in Relation zum Einsatzzweck betrachten. Hauptsache das Rad macht Spaß. 

bin meins gestern zum ersten mal wieder nach meiner Hand-OP gefahren, nachdem ich wochenlang nur Hardtail und Tourenfully gefahren bin. 

Wollte es eigentlich ruhig angehen lassen, aber das Rad macht soviel Spaß, dass ich direkt wieder alle Drops und Sprünge mitgenommen habe.....


----------



## ribisl (31. März 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ..... Hauptsache das Rad macht Spaß. .....



Seh ich auch so.

Meins hatte anfangs 14,8kg, inzwischen wiegt es im Singeltrailfreeridemodus 15,3 und im Bikeparkmodus hats dann 16,9kg.....

Für das bergauf fahren ist doch die Geometrie viel wichtiger und die ist beim Slayer wirklich genial, sowohl bergauf als auch vorallem bergab.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2008)

Bitte meinen Hinweis auf das Gewicht nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe das knappe Kilo mehr während der Fahrt ja auch nicht registriert. Ich war vielmehr überrascht, dass zwischen der Herstellerangabe und dem Gewicht meines kaum veränderten Slayer so eine große Differenz herrscht.
Ich stimme Euch auf jeden Fall zu, dass der Fahrspaß mit dem Slayer über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Das konnte ich auch am Wochenende mal wieder ausgiebig genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (31. März 2008)

Mir gings beim Slayer wiegen genau wie dir. Wobei ich ja nicht mal die Serien- sondern die Customvariante gewogen habe. Mit Pike warens 14,9 kg ...mit Lyrik jetzt sogar noch mehr. 

Weiß aber leider nicht wo der Rahmen pur liegt, habs verpasst ihn allein zu wiegen.


----------



## Osti (31. März 2008)

bei den offiziellen Gewichten nehmen die doch eh immer die kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Pedale, etc....


----------



## ribisl (1. April 2008)

Mein Rahmen wiegt: 3,86kg incl Dämpfer & Sattelklemme...


----------



## Lynus (1. April 2008)

Eine Frage an die langjährigen RM-Kenner:

Sind die "RMB"-Bauteile (z.B. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, etc.) baugleich mit -einfachen- RaceFace-Teilen oder werden da simple Taiwan-Teile genommen ? 

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass RaceFace-Teile alle von blutjungen, bildhübschen kanadischen Farmerstöchtern von Hand gefeilt werden, aber es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, ob man bei einem Wechsel der RMB-Teile hin zu RaceFace-Teilen nur das Logo auswechselt, das Teil selbst aber ansonsten identisch ist.

Also, wer kann was dazu sagen ?


----------



## bestmove (1. April 2008)

Die RMB Bauteile sind definitiv kein Race Face Verschnitt sondern haben eher mindere Qualität und sind dazu bleischwer ... auch beim Design gibts keine Ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2008)

ich glaube dann werde ich mein Slayer auch endlich mal wiegen.
Angestrebt hatte ich ja 15 kg. Mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Jako (1. April 2008)

nur mal als Hilfestellung..... meins wiegt als 19" wie abgebildet genau 15 kg. Versuche mit leichteren Reifen habe ich wieder rückgängig gemacht, die FA tubeless sind einfach super. Ich komme mit dem Gewicht zurecht   Gruß Jako


----------



## arseburn (9. April 2008)

Heut ist es passiert:
Die "Steckachse" an der Schwinge, die zum Dämpfer führt hat den Geist aufgegeben. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich möglichst schnell eine neue herbekomme?
Am besten natürlich in Hamburg...aber auch alle anderen Tips sind wilkommen


----------



## Morti (9. April 2008)

hallo,

eventuell würde ich mein slayer verkaufen. was denkt ihr könnte ich dafür noch bekommen?

rahmen ist aus dem rocky mountain special edition programm von 2006.
Fox 36
Fusion Stealth Laufräder
Race Face Diabolus/Deus Parts
Avid Juicy 7
5050
ShiftGuide
usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. April 2008)

ja musst du zu Van Hacht gehen
das ist unser Rocky Händler in Hamburg


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2008)

Ersatzteile bekommt man über bikeaction schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. April 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal den Laufradbau an meinem Slayer loben: Vorgestern habe ich auf einer Tour bei ca. 20 km/h einen über daumendicken Ast hinten zwischen die Speichen bekommen, der auch sofort dazu geführt hat, dass das Rad blockierte. Ich habe schon das schlimmste vermutet, aber nichts ist passiert. Ast rausgezogen, Laurad gedreht, nicht mal eine kleine Unregelmäßigkeit. 
Daumen hoch, die Wheeltech-Räder halten, was Rocky verspricht.


----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ersatzteile bekommt man über bikeaction schnell und zuverlässig.



...die beliefern nur Händler...meinte zumindest der nette Herr am Telefon


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Herr Liebe nicht mehr dort ist.
War ein fähiger Mann, schade.
Bisher hat es immer geklappt.


----------



## Osti (11. April 2008)

geh halt zu nem Rocky Händler (siehe Homepage) und lass die Teile bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> geh halt zu nem Rocky Händler (siehe Homepage) und lass die Teile bestellen.



ist ja auch schon längst geschehen...


----------



## Zitzenfichte (18. April 2008)

Hier wieder nen Update von meinem Slayer. Bald ist es fertig
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/81481]





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/81478]




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/81468]


----------



## ribisl (18. April 2008)

Schaut nett aus, nur obst mit den Reifen Spass haben wirst mitn Slayer bezweifle ich stark......


----------



## Der Toni (18. April 2008)

Stimmt, ich habe auf meinem Slayer jetzt mal NN aufgezogen und bin nicht so richtig glücklich damit.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. April 2008)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage zur All Mountain 1 an meinem Slayer 50: Wenn ich auf der ETA-Seite die Abdeckkappe ab mache und die Gabel aufpumpen möchte, wie krieg ich die Dämpferpumpe auf das Ventil? Das in der Gabel ist nämlich viel kleiner als der Kopf der Pumpe. Suche ich am falschen Ende oder brauche ich noch einen Adapter?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Unikum777 (19. April 2008)

Richtig, ein Adapter ist erforderlich.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (19. April 2008)

Alles klar. Irgendwie etwas verwunderlich, dass ich da nicht schon beim Kauf drauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, aber vielleicht hatte der Verkäufer einfach Angst, dass ich ihn noch mehr schröpfe.


----------



## Unikum777 (19. April 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Alles klar. Irgendwie etwas verwunderlich, dass ich da nicht schon beim Kauf drauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, aber vielleicht hatte der Verkäufer einfach Angst, dass ich ihn noch mehr schröpfe.



Der wird ihn eher vergessen haben, standardmäßig gehört der eigentlich zum Bike bzw. zur Gabel. Aber so ist das eben, auch die Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen werden ja beim Verkauf oftmals "vergessen" bzw nicht herausgegeben

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (19. April 2008)

Da liegst Du richtig, die Transportsicherungen waren auch nicht mit dabei. Das nervt mich jetzt ein bisschen, da der Adapter wohl wieder um die 10 â¬ kosten wird, was ich so gesehen habe bisher. 
Im Moment brauche ich ihn nicht, aber ich werde mal beim Stadler anrufen und darauf aufmerksam machen, evtl. komme ich dann noch um einen Kauf rum.


----------



## Flexhäxler (28. April 2008)

Wollt auch mal noch mein Baby vorstellen, leistet mir gute Dienste seit nun einem Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (28. April 2008)

kommt mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2008)

hallo kollegen,
ich hatte mein rad zur reparatur beim händler. aufgrund mehrerer gebrochener achsen am hinterbau wurde dort der umlenkhebel getauscht. soweit so gut, leider hat der hinterbau jetzt massives spiel und knackt wie hölle. meine vermutung ist, dass am markierten lager evtl. vorhandene beilgscheiben o.ä. vergessen wurden. meiner meinung nach gehören da ein paar spacer links und rechts hin was jedoch hier nicht der fall ist. ihr würdet mir einen großen gefallen tun wenn jemand schnell mal nachschauen kann. vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Mai 2008)

Das hätte aber der Händler gleich feststellen müssen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt! Da müssen auf jeden Fall konisch zulaufende Scheiben rein. Die spitze Seite immer zum Lager hin! Die Scheiben bekommst Du sicher auch direkt über Bikeaction. Die helfen immer weiter!


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2008)

na toll. ich danke dir trotzdem für die schnelle hilfe. ich denk ich werd morgen mal mit bikeaction telefonieren und dem händler werd ich die füße gehörig aufpumpen.


----------



## arseburn (4. Mai 2008)

Aber Hallo ! Ein Glück halten die Aluachsen nicht viel Anzugsmoment aus, sonst hätte Dein Händler Dir beim Zusammenschrauben ohne "Spacer" schön den Hinterbau "zurechtgebogen". Ich geb auch mein Fahrrad nicht mehr in fremde Hände


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2008)

ich versuche das auch zu vermeiden wos geht. diesmal wars notwendig da auf garantie.


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. Mai 2008)

Servus,
ich habe mir Hope Bremsen gegönnt. Hat jemand noch Adapter uhause zum verkauf rumliegen?


----------



## SlayMe (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe noch ein, zwei Hope-Adapter. Schick mir doch ne PN was Du suchst.


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Mai 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein, zwei Hope-Adapter. Schick mir doch ne PN was Du suchst.



cool, danke. muss noch raus finden wie das zeug genau heißt. 

Ich habe mir halt Hope Bremsen gekauft und hab 180 mm scheiben. jetzt benötige ich ja einen Adapter um auf die entsprechende höhe zu kommen. am liebsten wäre es mir wenn ich aber Adapter für 200 mm scheiben haben könnte. dann würde ich mir auch gleich die großen Discs draufknallen.

Ich meld mich nochmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bike. Hoffe ich fahre mal nicht alleine um ein paar Action Bilder zu machen.

Ansonsten sag ich nur:

Slayer an Landschaft


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Mai 2008)

Hier nun auch mal mein Slayer. Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich noch zu kämpfen, der Lockout ist nicht das was ich mir darunter vorstelle, ansonsten ein tolles Bike. Teile kamen fast alle von meinem Switch, bei dem der Rahmen gerissen ist, das ein oder andere wird sich bestimmt noch tun!


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2008)

kleines Update wäre untertrieben..... roter King, 66er SL 1 ATA, 2.35 MM, neue Griffe und Kettenblätter   Gruß Jako


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht! Sieht echt geil aus! Warum hast Du die Gabel gewechselt?


----------



## Jako (14. Mai 2008)

.....wollte mal ein feineres Ansprechverhalten ausprobieren, außerdem macht Bikepark fahren gerade so Spaß. 15 kg sind für Touren immer noch ok und die 140mm müssten auch für steilere Rampen ausreichen. Die 36er Talas bin ich so gut wie nie mit 100mm gefahren. Die Fox steht aber noch zuhause und wird erst nach ausgiebigen Test verkauft.... Gruß Jako


----------



## Osti (14. Mai 2008)

die 66 geht im Slayer voll klar. Fahre ich selber, zum einem wegen dem zusätzlichen Federweg und zum anderen wegen der Tretlagerhöhe. Wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann ist die Tretlagerhöhe selbst bei 180mm voll ok und mit 140mm kommt man auch gut den Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Mai 2008)

mit der 66 wirst du sehr viel spaß haben, die geht auch im SXC hervorragend  und die 140mm reichen erfahrungsgemäß locker auch für steilere uphills.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Mai 2008)

Leute, ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe...und zwar habe ich total seltsames Problem mit der hinteren Bremse (Juciy 5, 185mm).
Ich habe eine neue Scheibe montieren müssen, weil die alte einen Schlag hatte und habe bei der Gelegenheit nach gleich noch die Konuslager an der Nabe (Shimano M 525) nachgestellt.
Okay, soweit zu gut. Dann habe ich das Laufrad wieder eingebaut, den Schnellspanner angezogen und den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet. Ergebnis: Die Scheibe schleift wie verrückt, frei drehend schafft das Rad gerade mal knapp eine Umdrehung.
Allerdings: Wenn ich mich auf das Bike setze, merke ich keinen nennenswerten Widerstand und höre auch kein Schleifgeräusch. Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die Scheibe dann schleiffrei läuft. 
Ich bin dann abgestiegen und habe das Rad nochmal in der Luft gedreht, aber es schleift immer noch total...
Was auch noch komisch ist: Wenn das Rad nur auf den Ausfallenden liegt, ohne dass ich es festziehe, dann ist die Scheibe weitgehend schleiffrei und das Rad dreht sich dementsprechend. Sobald der Spanner aber festgezogen wird, stellt sich das starke Schleifen wieder ein.

Ich bin ja gerne bereit, das so zu akzeptieren, weil es im Fahrbetrieb ja keine Probleme gibt, aber eine Erklärung würde mich trotzdem freuen.
Ich selbst kann mir da nämlich absolut keinen Reim drauf machen...

Edit: Eine Unfallfolge kann ausgeschlossen werden, mir ist mit dem Slayer bisher zum Glück nichts in der Richtung passiert. Lediglich mit der Scheibe bin ich mal aufgesetzt, da hat sie sich ihren Schlag geholt.


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Mai 2008)

liegt evtl. an der Verwindung vom Rahmen, wenn Du ihn mit Deinem Körpergewicht belastest bzw. Belastung via Schnellspanner aufbaust. Hab an meinem Pipeline ähnliches. Denke mal dass das einfach von Fall zu Fall je nach Rahmen, unabhängig vom Modell, passieren kann.
Denke mal es ist kein Grund zur Sorge. Evtl. hilft ja ein neues Einstellen der Bremse inkl. Justage der Kolben!

happy trails


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Mai 2008)

Also, die Kolben habe ich zurückgedrückt (wenn Du das mit Justage meinst) und auch den Sattel habe ich ausgerichtet (sogar mehrmals), aber es wird und wird nicht besser.
Wie kann es denn sein, dass es vorher nicht so war? Die alte Scheibe war schleiffrei und nach dem kleinen Aufsetzer hat sie die Beläge nur dort berührt, wo sie den Schlag hatte.
Wie gesagt alles sehr komisch, weil sich vorher nichts in der Richtung bemerkbar gemacht hat. 
Ich habe eben auch nochmal die Beläge rausgenommen und wieder eingesetzt, aber nichts hilft. 
Bei einer Proberunde vorhin habe ich zwar schon ein leises Schleifen hören können, aber wie schon gesagt, wirklich schlimm ist es nur, wenn das Rad in der Luft gedreht wird.
Habe ich vielleicht die Muttern beim Lagerspiel einstellen zu fest angezogen? Was mir eben auch noch aufgefallen ist: Der Spalt zwischen den Belägen scheint etwas zu schmal für die Scheibe zu sein, aber breiter bekomme ich ihn auch mit zurückschieben der Kolben nicht.
Sorgen mache ich mir deshalb auch nicht wirklich, aber es scränkt halt doch ein wenig den Fahrspaß ein, wenn man ständig auf Geräusche von der Hinterradbremse oder auf einen größer werdenen Widerstand beim Treten achtet...

Vielen Dank trotzdem! 

P.S.: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe mit der Verwindung: Der Spanner drückt den Rahmen zusammen und ich spreize ihn beim Aufsetzen wieder auseinander? Einfluss auf die Stellung der Bremsbeläge kann es aber nicht auch haben, oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Mai 2008)

Problem gelöst:

Ich hatte die Konuslager zu streng eingestellt und bei angezogenem Schnellspanner wurde hinten alles in eine Richtung gedrückt, was ich dann beim Draufsetzen wieder ausgeglichen haben.  
Jetzt läuft das Rad auch in der Luft wieder gut und die Scheibe schleift nicht mehr. 
Das war mal wieder ein Beitrag für die Rubrik "Wenn etwas funktioniert, dann lass die Finger davon und mach nur das, was nötig ist"...


----------



## Osti (15. Mai 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder ein Beitrag für die Rubrik "Wenn etwas funktioniert, dann lass die Finger davon und mach nur das, was nötig ist"...


----------



## kleiner rocky (16. Mai 2008)

so ich will auch mein baby hier posten  




is aber noch net ganz fertig
da kommen noch n paar änderungen


----------



## ribisl (19. Mai 2008)

Weiß wer ob die Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 in den Slayer Hinterbau passen?

Bin bisher den Advantage in 2.4 gfahren und der passte grade noch rein, hab mir jetzt den Muddy Mary 2.5 gekauft und der passt einfach nicht rein

Sind übrigens zu verkaufen: absolut ungefahrene Muddy Mary TC 2.5


----------



## Jako (20. Mai 2008)

hi ribisl, da hättest Du mal lieber vorher gefragt..... der 2.35er MM passt ja gerade mal so rein. der 2.4er conti MK hat besser rein gepasst als der 2.35er MM, ich bin den 2.4er RQ auf dem flatline gefahren, von der optik (gefühl) her würde ich eher sagen er passt nicht rein. ich würde mit dem rahmen zum händler fahren und es probieren..... gruß jako


----------



## ribisl (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Jako! Ja hätt ich wohl, aber hab den MM eh schon wieder verkauft.
Schön langsam nervt mich der Sch... Hinterbau des Slayers .
Das passt ja kaum was vernünftiges rein....
Ich hoff, dass der RQ reinpasst ansonsten muss ich wohl beim Advantage bleiben.
Im BB fahr ich eh denn 2.5 Highroller 2ply, der passt ja super rein, wahrscheinlich würd sogar noch der 2.7 reinpassen.
In meiner Nähe gibts keinen Händler der den RQ hat, also muss ich wohl bestellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Rider (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich versteh dein Problem nicht. Die 2.5er Maxxis passen doch wunderbar rein.
Selbst der Highroller passt. 
Wenn die die 2-ply zu schwer sind, dann fahr halt einfach die 2.5er in der 1-ply Variante. Ich hab die auch drinnen. 
Die sind auch net so teuer und gehen echt gut.

Wennst im Bikpark eh andere drinnen hast ist das doch kein Thema.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Osti (22. Mai 2008)

dieser drecks-sch31ss RP3 hat heute schon zum dritten mal in 1,5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben... ich krieg echt die Krise....


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> dieser drecks-sch31ss RP3 hat heute schon zum dritten mal in 1,5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben... ich krieg echt die Krise....




Wasn passiert? Nachdem ich bei meinem die neue Dichtung eingebaut habe ist Ruhe.


----------



## Osti (22. Mai 2008)

mal wieder dieser typische RP3-Mist.... draufgehockt und über den seltsamen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel gewundert.... Dämpfer ist zusammengesackt. Pumpe angeschlossen und siehe da, der Druck ist noch drauf... hatte das Problem schon mal, dann trennt pos. und neg. Kammer des Dämpfers nicht mehr richtig. Hab dann die Luft komplett rausgedrückt und neu aufgepumpt... komischerweise funktionierte die Druckstufe die ersten Kilometer dann auch nicht, hat sich dann aber wieder berappelt.... wegen genau diesem Verhalten habe ich den Dämpfer bereits zwei mal zum Service geschickt.


----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2008)

ich hatte das problem auch schon, bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir einen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter am flaschenhalter besorge..... gruß jako


----------



## ribisl (22. Mai 2008)

Zur Info: Rubber Queen 2.4 passen definitiv nicht in den Slayer Hinterbau  - noch weniger als die MM 2.5 - die Stollen schleifen ziemlich.

Schön langsam muss ein anderer Rahmen her.


----------



## Geißbock__ (22. Mai 2008)

@ ribisl: Intense Reifen, sprich der DH oder der 909 in der 2,35 er Ausführung könnten auch interessant sein. Sie fallen breit aus und haben super Grip!!! Habe den Vergleich zur MM und habe mich für Intensereifen entschieden. Sie könnten noch eher in Deinen Hinterbau reinpassen als die MM.


----------



## el Lingo (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe da einen super sensiblen Dämpfer, Stahlfeder, mit Remote Piggy Bag, also extern über Stahlfex-Leitung, den ich abgeben will, da ich mir wieder einen X-Fusion O2 PVA einbauen will. Also wenn jemand Interesse hat, der ist noch wie neu und geht sehr gut. Ribisl?


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2008)

Wie schafft ihr das mit den Dämpfern denn immer? Ich fahre meinen RP3 jetzt seit 2 Jahren und weiß Gott nicht zimperlich, aber ich hatte ncoh keine Probleme 

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich stell nächste Woche hier mal Update-Bilder rein: Mit Bashguard, rotem Hope-Innenlager und Shimano XT Enduro LRS mit Conti MK 2,4 UST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

Cool! Ey Soedi, vielleicht schaffen wirs im Herbst nochmal auf die Kampenwand?  Ich hab da noch ne Rechnung offen


----------



## Osti (23. Mai 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr das mit den Dämpfern denn immer? Ich fahre meinen RP3 jetzt seit 2 Jahren und weiß Gott nicht zimperlich, aber ich hatte ncoh keine Probleme



keine Ahnung. Benutze das Slayer zum Trail-Riding, also eigentlich keine harte Action...


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2008)

@iNSANE!

Rechnung?  Wegen Deinem Knie oder weil Du mir nicht hinterher gekommen bist?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Mai 2008)

@soederbohm: hast du den mountain king UST schon länger in verwendung? wenn ja: wie ist er so als hinterreifen? rollt er leicht und verschleißt dafür schnell? ich überleg mir nämlich die kombi rubber queen vorn und MK (jeweils UST) hinten, lese aber des öfteren von ausreißenden stollen beim MK...


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2008)

Fahr den MK in 2,2 und nicht UST schon seit einem Jahr an meinem Alpencross- und Tourenbike und hab noch nicht einen einzigen Stollen verloren.

Vom Rollwiderstand find ich ihn schon ganz angenehm. Da ich vorher den FA gefahren bin war ich vom Grip vielleicht etwas verwöhnt aber gerade bei nassen Steinen und Waruzeln schmiert er ab und zu doch mal weg. Aber nichts, was man nicht in den Griff bekommt, wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat.

Mein Fazit: Super Tourenreifen, wenns auch mal ne Weile bergauf geht. Für rutschige Trails oder bei Nässe fahr ich lieber meine FA.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> @iNSANE!
> 
> Rechnung?  Wegen Deinem Knie oder weil Du mir nicht hinterher gekommen bist?



Hehe...jetzt drehter durch  Ich denke mal wegen ersterem - an letzeres kann ich mich nicht erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Wer ausser "el Lingo" hat denn jetzt noch einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut, als den originalen und kann etwas feedback dazu geben?


----------



## Osti (28. Mai 2008)

hab gestern wieder den Manitou 3way air eingebaut so lange wie der RP3 zum Service ist. 

der fährt sich einfach schrecklich im Slayer.... :kotz: 

am WE habe ich versucht nen Vanilla RC einzubauen, leider fehlen 3mm dass es passt.

hatte schon jemand den Roco 3PL im Slayer?


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Auf den fotos von mr.freeride sieht es so aus, als würde er einen verbaut haben


----------



## Epic-Rider (28. Mai 2008)

Servas,

ich fahr noch einen Dhx im New Slayer.
Das funktioniert schon richtig gut damit...





Mfg Matthias


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2008)

ja ich habe einen verbaut.

Bis jetzt habe ich darüber nur positives zu brichten. 
Noch besseres Ansprechverhalten, progressiver, ist mit weniger Druck fahrbar, Design und Optik  
Und die Druckstufe und der Lockout.
Obwohl ich den Lockout beim hochstrampeln gar nicht gebraucht habe.
Nur im Wiegetritt


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Du wiegst auch so um die 90kg, oder? Ist der auch wirklich freeride tauglich?


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auch den Roco 3PL im Slayer, sowie ich ihn ausgiebig getestet habe, werde ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen posten, denke mal am WE!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2008)

Servus,
eine kleine Info zwischendurch...

Alle die schon von meinem kleinen Problem mit dem Slayer und der Dämpferaufnahme gehört haben.....Rocky Mountain hat sich jetzt entschieden mir einen neuen Trust Link zu senden. Das soll das Problem dann beheben.

Auf das ich bald meinen vollen Federweg nutzen kann


----------



## Lynus (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo

habe heute mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass an meinem Slayer an der Schwingenabstützung links und rechts der Lack kreisrund abgeplatzt ist.  Und das bei der hochgelobten RM-Lackqualität  
Hab leider noch kein Foto davon, aber hier ein Bild, welche Stelle ich meine:



Um genau zu sein: die beiden Stellen jeweils INNEN, wo dieses taillierte Rohrstück/Achse drin sitzt. Dort, wo diese Achse am Hauptrahmen anliegt, fehlt im Abstand von ca. 5mm kreisrund der Lack. 
Ein Fehler ? Normalzustand ? Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?  
Detailbild folgt dann morgen.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2008)

War bei mir auch damals aaaallles geggeplatzt  





...ist normal so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> Ein Fehler ? Normalzustand ? Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?
> Detailbild folgt dann morgen.



Plangefräst...also normal


----------



## hotspice (29. Mai 2008)

also ich habe nen DT Dämpfer drinn und bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit.fährt sich echt prima.
 auf jeden fall ist der noch nicht verreckt wie der fox  wobei ich den fox ja kaum benutzt habe und gleich ausgebaut hatte. mein fox ist also eigentlich neu und liegt in der werkstatt. und noch GANZ


----------



## Lynus (29. Mai 2008)

So, hier jetzt mal zwei Detailbilder.
Das kann weder "normal" sein, noch ist das plangefräst   









Hat dazu jemand schon Bike-Action angefragt ?


----------



## Osti (29. Mai 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> Das kann weder "normal" sein, noch ist das plangefräst



warum kann das nicht normal sein, wenn es bei allen Slayers so aussieht? 

normalerweise ist da doch noch so ne Alu-Hülse wie beim Soulbrother drin. Die sitzt nicht stramm sondern -zumindest bei mir- recht locker. Ich vermute also, dass die den Lack an der Stelle mit Absicht entfern haben, damit die Hülse den nicht weg frisst und sich die Leute dann darüber beschweren...


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Mai 2008)

also bei meim slayer is des auch so
und selbst wenn da der lack abplatz, glaubst du wirklich dass des so schön kreisrund passiern würd   
ich bezweifel des mal ganz stark

aber mal was andres

hat einer von euch schon mal ausprobiert ob beim hinterbau ne 10mm schraubachse reinpasst??

hab nämlich kein bock mir schon wieder nen neuen schnellspanner zu kaufen


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2008)

Habe zwar ein Slayer SXC, aber da sind auch alle Kontaktfläcken plan gefräst/ vom Lack befreit.
Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Lynus (29. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass das definitiv NICHT gefräst ist. 
Beim Fräsen entsteht eine symetrische Oberflächenstruktur, die hier eindeutig nicht zu sehen ist. Im Gegenteil, die Fläche sieht sehr "roh" aus. 
Habe aber BikeAction schon angemailt und gefragt, was die davon halten.
Sobald ich eine Antwort bekomme, werde ich sie hier posten.


----------



## Osti (29. Mai 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schon mal ausprobiert ob beim hinterbau ne 10mm schraubachse reinpasst??



sollte problemlos passen. Hatte bei mir schon diverse 10mm Saint-Achsen drin. Saß allerdings anfangs sehr stramm, da recht viel Lack im Ausfallende war.


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Mai 2008)

des foto is zwar so dolle 
aber da sieht man das des bei mir auch so is
und des war von anfang an schon so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Mai 2008)

sieht bei mir genauso aus und eine 10 mm Achse passt rein, hab ich bei mir auch!


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2008)

Ich habe auch diese lacklose Stelle und es fühlt sich drüberfahren mit den Fingern auch recht rau an. 
Stört mich nicht, man sieht es ja eh kaum und mir wäre es gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn es hier nicht angesprochen worden wäre.


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau, wie schwer weiss ich nicht. Intressiert mich auch irgendwie nicht, fährt sich mit kurzem Vorbau und den Highrollers echt genial.  

Ach, das mit der lacklosen Stelle hab ich auch.......sieht symetrisch und so geplant aus.....


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meines mit leichter Bereifung für's Revier vor der Haustür und mit blau eloxierten Spacern (passend zu den rot-blauen Hebeln und Rädchen am Dämpfer  ) :










Sorry für die Bildqualität (Fotosession war spontan, deshalb nur mit dem Handy).


----------



## tobilink (29. Mai 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja ich habe einen verbaut.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich darüber nur positives zu brichten.
> Noch besseres Ansprechverhalten, progressiver, ist mit weniger Druck fahrbar, Design und Optik
> ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

ich brauchte den Lockout Hebel nicht kürzen.
Ich habe den Dämpfer quasi auf dem Kopf eingebaut. Der Hebel zeigt nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (30. Mai 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier mal meines mit leichter Bereifung für's Revier vor der Haustür und mit blau eloxierten Spacern (passend zu den rot-blauen Hebeln und Rädchen am Dämpfer  ) :



wie fährt es sich denn mit Nobbys, vor allem was Kurvenhalt und Bremsvermögen angeht? Bin nämlich auch schon am überlegen ob ich für den "üblichen" Gebrauch andere Reifen aufziehe. Für 80% meines Einsatzes sind die Bettys einfach zu viel.

Welche Reifen fahren denn die anderen hier auf gemäßigten Wald-/ Wurzel- und Steintrails sowie relativ hohem Asphalt- und Schotteranteil bergauf?


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Ich denke zum Touren reicht ein NN völlig aus. Super Reifen - aber für wildes Trailgehatze  einfach zu wenig. Ich hab ihn selber drauf hinten. Muss einfach ewig über Asphalt bis zum Trail. Da lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auch einen NN und bin absolut begeistert, was Fahrten auf Teer, aber auch im Gelände angeht!

Den Roco konnte ich nun auch ausgiebiger testen, bei mir passt der Lockouthebel übrigens problemlos rein, auch wenn er nach oben zeigt.

Vom Fahrverhalten find ich ihn großartig, bei ruppigen Downhill absolut plüschig, bergauf dank Lockout kein Wippen, obwohl dies auch ohne Lockout schon sehr gut ist und mit dem Fox nicht vergleichbar ist.

Anfangs verlor mein Dämpfer sehr viel Öl aus dem Bereich der Reboundschraube, nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler sei dies aber normal, da die Hersteller von Hause aus oftmals zu viel einfüllen!? Naja, mittlerweile hat dies auch aufgehört.

Bei den Verstellmöglichkeiten bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Nur in den jeweiligen Extremstellungen, also beim Rebound und bei der Drucksutfeneinstellung mit dem kleinen silbernen Hebel unter dem Lockout, kann ich einen spürbaren Unterschied feststellen, in den mittleren Eisntellunge vermisse ich den Effekt.  

Gerade beim Rebound, der meiner Meinung nach zu viele Rastereinheiten hat, passiert bei vollem Rebound nicht genug, so dass ich sagen würde, der bounct jetzt zu viel... 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Bin ich zu unsensibel, oder hat mein Ölverlust damit zu tun...

Ich bin mit der momentanen Einstellung absolut happy, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die Extremstellungen...


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Mai 2008)

haural schrieb:


> wie fährt es sich denn mit Nobbys, vor allem was Kurvenhalt und Bremsvermögen angeht? Bin nämlich auch schon am überlegen ob ich für den "üblichen" Gebrauch andere Reifen aufziehe. Für 80% meines Einsatzes sind die Bettys einfach zu viel.
> 
> Welche Reifen fahren denn die anderen hier auf gemäßigten Wald-/ Wurzel- und Steintrails sowie relativ hohem Asphalt- und Schotteranteil bergauf?



Also, wenn es trocken ist, dann kann man sich über die NN nicht wirklich beklagen, ich war damit auch schon am Tegernsee auf Trails und Schotterwegen unterwegs, alles relativ problemlos. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass sie (mir persönlich) auf nassen Wurzeln oder Steinen nicht wirklich viel Sicherheit vermitteln und eine ruhige Hand bzw. eine Linie ohne viel Widerstand  erfordern.
Ich werde mir deshalb wohl (zumindest, wenn es in die Berge geht) vorne wieder den Minion aufziehen, da ist das mit dem Rollwiderstand nicht gravierend und ich würde mich bestimmt sicherer fühlen, gerade in schnelleren Kurven bzw. ruppigeren Manövern auf feuchtem oder losen Untergrund.
Aber sonst, für das, was man unmittelbar vor der Haustür liegen hat, ist er völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (30. Mai 2008)

So mein Slayer ist endlich fertig!!!! und Morgen wird es dann endlich auch mal richtig rangenommen, da dies heut wegen Unwetter  leider nicht ging   Hach ich freu mich so 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/111406]




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/111402]


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2008)

Sieht ja schon krass anders aus als bei mir vorher.Ich wünsch dir viel Spass damit


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2008)

racing ralph???


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Sehr geiles Slayer. Echt perfekt so. Hätte aber ganz gern nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zur Gabel wenn du eine Weile gefahren bist. Die Fox ist einfach nur Müll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2008)

Warum ist die Fox Müll?
habe mit meiner 36er Van RC2 keine Probleme mehr.
Müsste allerdings vorher die kartusche selbst entlüften.


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja im Besitz der Talas. Dann geht das schon mal los beim Setup, man findet einfach nix. Zu weich - zuviel Sag. Zu hart - keine Federwirkung. Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei einem kleinen Schlagloch einfach nur miserabel, ob weich oder hart, totaler Mist. 
Was halt echt gut ist bei der Talas, ist das Talas D) und das geringe Gewicht. Wobei ich inzwischen auf das Gewicht pfeiff. Große Brocken und Sprünge/Drops werden gut gefedert => Geniale Druckstufendämpfung. 
Zitat: Die Fox ist halt leider doch nur ein Kompromiss und nicht die hochgelobte Super-Forke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2008)

mach das Teil auf und wechsele mal das Schmieröl.
Nimm auf beiden Seiten Motoröl, kein Gabelöl!
Wirst sehen.................

Wie alt ist die Gabel? km?


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Knappe 1000 Kilometer. Jahrgang 08.
Was für Öl den genau? Gibts doch verschiede Viskositäten (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2008)

Hört sich neu an.
Die 32er talas meiner Freundin hat etwa 1.500km gebraucht.
Versuche es mal mit dem Öl, wirst dich wundern.
Vergiss nicht die Schaumstoffringe zu tränke!


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Das ganze hat sich natürlich verbessert. Schon bei 400km. Am Anfang war das noch katastrophaler.  
Heißt das Öl einfach "Motoröl" ?


----------



## flatmoon (31. Mai 2008)

Passt bitte mit dem Öl auf. Einfaches "Motoren Öl enthält andere Additive als ein z. B. Gabelöl!!!
Im ernst Fall können euch die Dichtungen kaputt gehen oder eher gesagt aufquellen.

Und, Ja, die Viskosität ist ganz entscheident für das gesamte Dämpfungsverhalten der Gabel...
Was aber auf jeden Fall geht ist aus dem Motorradhandel Gabelöl zu kaufen mit einer anderen Viskosität.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (31. Mai 2008)

Moin 

Komm vielleicht mit meiner frage etwas früh , aber es werden ja bald die 2009er rocky bikes vorgestellt . Nun bin ich nach langem überlegen zu dem entschluss gekommen mir anfang der nächsten jahres ( wenns geld ausreicht  ) auch mal eins zu leisten . 

Weiss da jemand ob sich am rahmen was ändern wird bei der 09er ausführung ?


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2008)

Den Rahmen gibt es so nicht mehr...das Slayer gibt es nur noch als SXC und SS.
Das "New Slayer" gab es nur 2006 und 2007.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253178&highlight=sxc

Passender Link


----------



## arseburn (10. Juni 2008)

Welche größt möglichen Reifen passen denn jetzt in das Slayer?

Minion DH 2.5?
Highroller 2.5?
Big Betty 2.5?
...
...
...

Und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2008)

also ich habe noch den Minion Dh 2.5 drin.
Allerdingd hinten schon etwas abgefahren. welcher als nächstes kommt weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.

Vielleicht Highroller FR


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juni 2008)

Ohja, würd mich auch interessieren. Aber bitte nur welche, die ohne Bearbeitung (wie Seitenstollen zurecht schneiden) hinein gehen (also kein Advantage 2,4'' ;-)


----------



## Osti (10. Juni 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ohja, würd mich auch interessieren. Aber bitte nur welche, die ohne Bearbeitung (wie Seitenstollen zurecht schneiden) hinein gehen (also kein Advantage 2,4'' ;-)



der passt bei mir rein  
Highroller 2,5 passt auch recht gut


----------



## ribisl (10. Juni 2008)

Bin den Advantage 2.4 auch lange gfahren, passt doch ohne jegliche Beschneidungen.....
Hab jetzt den Ardent in 2.4 geordert, hoffe, dass der auch passt.
Highroller 2.5 passt auch gut, ist schmäler und niedriger als der Advantage.


----------



## arseburn (11. Juni 2008)

Fährt jemand von Euch eigendlich Freeride mit nem Tubeless System?


----------



## Jako (11. Juni 2008)

ja, ich, 1750 mit dt tubelesskit und normale MM mit milch.... nie mehr was anderes außer tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2008)

Fahre genau die gleiche Kombination.
Kann mich nur anschließen, nie wieder Schläuche!


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juni 2008)

Mein schwerer LRS sidn Saint-Naben mit EX823 Felgen (also UST), perfekt für härtere Einsätze. Werd mir da wohl jetzt nen Minion 2,5'' drauf bauen. Mein Touren-LRS ist der XT Enduro-LRS von Shimano mit Conti MK 2,4''. Einfach göttlich! Nie wieder was anderes als Tubeless (mit nem Schuss Milch *g*).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## big toe (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob noch Jemand Probleme mit den Aluminium Reduzierhülsen des Fox RP3 Dämpfers hat?

Bei mir sind die Reduzierhülsen in der Bohrung etwas ausgeschlagen, dadurch hat der Bolzen zu viel Spiel und Folge dessen entsteht manchmal ein Knarren. 

Ciao Christof


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2008)

Die habe immer etwas Spiel.
Geklemmt werden die im HInterbau oder im Rahmen.


----------



## big toe (11. Juni 2008)

Das Spiel fühlt sich aber etwas zu groß an. Wenn ich den Hinterbau einfedere knackt es und beim schnellen ausfedern knackt es ebenfalls.

Ich denke dass der Bolzen bei diesem Vorgang einmal oben und einmal unten an den Reduzierhülsen anschlägt und dadurch das Knacken entsteht. 

Der Bolzen bleibt ja bei Belastung des Hinterbaus nicht zentriert im Spiel stehen.

Christof


----------



## arseburn (13. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, dass ich das gleiche Problem habe...konnte den "Verursacher" des Knarzens noch nicht so wirklich lokalisieren. Besonders nervig knarzt es bei mir im Wiegetritt...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2008)

Servus,
ist einer von den Slayer-Fahrern am Sonntag in Willingen?

Ich bekomme da meinen Austausch-Hinterbau. Den werde ich vor Ort gleich einbauen. Und dann mal hoffen ob das Problem dann wirklich gelöst ist.
Wehe wenn nicht  

Ein knartzen habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## kleiner rocky (13. Juni 2008)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen, des mim knacken kommt mir schon recht bekannt vor.

hab erst gedacht dass es der lenker oder vorbau wär, war aber net.

bei mir knackt's vorallem wenn ich im wiegetritt mal richtig gas geb, aber komischerweise auch net immer.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte nach zwei Wochen ca. auch so ein Knarzen, das besonders stark im Wiegetritt zu hören war. Habe dann einfach mal auf Verdacht die Verschraubung des Hinterbaus überprüft und die Verschraubung der breitesten Achse hatte ich etwas gelockert. Ich hab's dann wieder festgezogen und seit gut einem Vierteljahr ist Ruhe im Gebälk.


----------



## kleiner rocky (13. Juni 2008)

hmm des wär auch mal ne idee

des muß ich nachher wenn ich daheim bin gleich mal austesten ob sich da was gelockert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (13. Juni 2008)

Das liegt meist an der unteren Achse über dem Tretlager, einfach mal ausbauen und alles ordentlich fetten. Bei mir wars dann wech ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2008)

vielleicht haben wir ja Knieprobleme?


----------



## kleiner rocky (13. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vielleicht haben wir ja Knieprobleme?



nee des hört sich n bissel anders an


----------



## big toe (13. Juni 2008)

Na dann haben wir alle das gleiche Problem! Es stimmt wenn etwas mehr Zug auf der Kette ist (Wiegetritt), dann knackt es. 

Das Hauptlager!? Warum knackt es dann nur im Wiegetritt? Wenn es das wäre müsste es doch auch so manchmal knacken, oder was meint ihr?

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Tretlager! Was für eine Kurbel fahrt ihr denn? Ich hab ne Race Face Evolve XC vom letzten Jahr. 

Ich hoffe wir können der Ursache auf dem Grund gehen.

Na dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## arseburn (13. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ne Holzfeller dran mit howitzer lager...ich glaube kaum, dass es daran liegt, da ich das geräusch auch habe, wenn ich mich nur in den Sattel fallen lasse ohne auf den pedalen zu sein. Muss also irgendwas mit hinterbau/umlenker/dämpfer oder steuersatz/vorbau/spacer sein


----------



## bestmove (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe schon an mind. 4 Slayer rumgeschraubt, bei allen vieren war die untere Achse zu trocken und das knacken (mal mehr mal weniger) kam immer nur von dieser einen! Also erstmal fetten und dann ggf. weiter forschen ...


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein "neues" ist das von epic Rider, bei den bremsen bin ich noch recht unentschlossen, da sie eigentlich sehr gut gehen... Dämpfer ist mittlerweile befestigt  Gewicht ca 15,4kg


----------



## big toe (13. Juni 2008)

@ bestmove

Ok, das versuche ich mal! Einfach vom Hauptlager die Achse ausbauen, einfetten und wieder einbauen?

Hast du auch die Kontaktstellen von den Lagern (Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau) eingefettet?

Vielen Dank für die Tipps

Christof


----------



## LautSprecher (13. Juni 2008)

Nett, viel Spaß damit,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (13. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> da kann ich mich nur anschließen, des mim knacken kommt mir schon recht bekannt vor.
> 
> hab erst gedacht dass es der lenker oder vorbau wär, war aber net.
> 
> bei mir knackt's vorallem wenn ich im wiegetritt mal richtig gas geb, aber komischerweise auch net immer.



Schon mal die Sattelhalterung in Betracht gezogen, die ist es nämlich bei mir ;-)


----------



## kleiner rocky (13. Juni 2008)

HitTheDirt schrieb:


> Schon mal die Sattelhalterung in Betracht gezogen, die ist es nämlich bei mir ;-)



jup hab ich auch schon gemacht und dass die knackt weiß ich

aber die kann ja net knacken wenn ich im stehn fahr 
wär mir zumindest neu


----------



## bestmove (13. Juni 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> @ bestmove
> 
> Ok, das versuche ich mal! Einfach vom Hauptlager die Achse ausbauen, einfetten und wieder einbauen?
> 
> ...


Zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen liegen noch so ein paar Unterlegscheiben, wegen des knackens hätte ich diese im Verdacht. Ohne die Lager auszuschlagen, einfach alles wo du rankommst ein bissi fetten. Nach der Montage überstehendes Fett wieder wegwischen.

@BergabHeizer
Schönes Bike  die Performance mit der Stahlfeder gegenüber einem Luftdämpfer würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Jako (13. Juni 2008)

hi bergabheizer, mich würde auch interessieren wie der dämpfer sich fährt..... ca. 15,4 kg ist aber ganz schön ca. oder? bei den teilen (federgabel, dämpfer, sattel, laufräder, pedale, kefü, usw.) tippe ich eher auf 16,5 kg - aber egal hauptsache es macht spaß.... gruß jako


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. Juni 2008)

Servus
nun ja das gewicht hat mir gestern die wage so angezeigt allerdings hatte ich da das rad inkl. waage hochgehoben. Mal schauen ob ich wo ne digi waage herbekomm. 
Zum dämpfer selber hab gestern die 1. richtige ausfahrt damit gemacht und ich muss sagen das heck bügelt echt alles weg, spricht feinfühlig auf kleinere schläge an, kurze hintereinander folgende schläge meistert das heck auch sehr gut. Bei drops musste ich mehr luft in den ausgleichsbehälter machen da er sonst etwas ans limit kam.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Jendo (13. Juni 2008)

Der Sattel ist aber eine richtige Krankheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (13. Juni 2008)

@BergabHeizer

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Radl...viel spass damit! Welcher Dämpfer issn da hinten verbaut?


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. Juni 2008)

Servus
ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter.
gruß
bgh


----------



## Magura952 (14. Juni 2008)

@BergabHeizer Weist du zufällig ob die gleiche Umbauaktion auch mit nem Marzocchi Roco TST R funktioniert...? Die von CosmicSports antworten einfach nicht auf meine E-Mail..


Nebenbei ist meinst jetzt auch vorerst fertig  Einige Renngesichtteile verbaut die mirempfohlen wurden. Muss sagen jetzt wo es da steht muss ich sagen GEIL DAT TEIL


----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Juni 2008)

Servus
Wie das beim rocco funktioniert weiß ich nicht, ruf am besten bei cosmic an, da bekommste am schnellsten ne antwort. Auf mails muss man da anscheinend relativ lang warten.
gruß
bgh


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach zwei Wochen ca. auch so ein Knarzen, das besonders stark im Wiegetritt zu hören war. Habe dann einfach mal auf Verdacht die Verschraubung des Hinterbaus überprüft und die Verschraubung der breitesten Achse hatte ich etwas gelockert. Ich hab's dann wieder festgezogen und seit gut einem Vierteljahr ist Ruhe im Gebälk.




Hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt:
Heute auf einer kleinen Tour hat's wieder angefangen zu knacksen.  
Kurz angehalten, Inbus rausgeholt, Ruhe.


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juni 2008)

Servus, habe an Euch ein paar Fragen.

Welche Dämpferlänge benötige ich wenn ich meinen RP gegen einen DHX 5.0 austauschen will? Wieviel Hub darf vorhanden sein?

Weis jemand wo ich einen Hinterbau für das Slayer finde? Kosten?

Danke schon mal.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Magura952 (15. Juni 2008)

Der Dämpfer muss die gleichen Einbaumaße haben wie der RP-dämpfer. Ich meine das wäre 200x57mm und nen neuen Hinterbau kriegste bei Rocky Mountain denk ich mal...


----------



## Osti (15. Juni 2008)

200x57mm ist korrekt, allerdings musste nen DHX mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter verbauen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

Servus.
Nochmal für die, die es interessiert.
Ich habe gestern aus Willingen meinen neuen Hinterbau fürs Slayer abgeholt und gleich vor Ort am Rocky Stand eingebaut.
Rocky Mountain meinte damit sei mein Problem behoben.
Dem ist nicht so! Das Gleiche wie vorher. 
Bei 47mm genutztem Hub schlagen die beiden Umlenkwippen aufeinander.

Und jetzt das Merkwürdige: Wenn ich fast die ganze Luft aus dem Dämpfer rauslasse, dann kann ich ihn bis nach ganz unten durchdrücken. Ohne das irgendwo was zusammenschlägt oder sich berührt.

Nach insgesamt 45 min fast schon Streitgespräch sind wir nicht wirklich weitergekommen, was jetzt mein Problem lösen kann. 
Nach ner Zeit ist BA schon immer ausgewichen und hat dem Dämper die Schuld gegeben. Das kann aber nicht sein.

Oh man das hat spaß gemacht.

danach bin ich das Slayer SXC den Freeride runtergefahren. Der Dämpfer war superweich, aber ich hatte mit dem Bike keine Probleme. Das war top.

Mal schauen wie sich das weiterentwickelt.

Cu


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2008)

Habe das knacken an meinem Bike gestern gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. Juni 2008)

Haha geil, du wirst es nicht glauben 2 RF Stützen sind bei mir auf die gleiche weise verreckt  daher haben sich RF Stützen für mich vorerst erledigt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2008)

Jo, und hab noch eine davon!


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> 200x57mm ist korrekt, allerdings musste nen DHX mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter verbauen...



Super Danke für die Antworten.Wenn ich den DHX umbauen lassen will, muss ich den zu Toxoholics schicken? Oder wer macht das? Wie sieht es dann mit der Garantie für den Dämpfer aus?

Ich wiege 95 kg, was für eine Feder würdet Ihr mir für leichtes Freeride empfehlen? 

Würdet Ihr für den Bikepark eine härtere bzw. andere Feder nehmen?

Kann mir jemand noch verraten wieviel ein neuer Hinterbau kosten würde? Gerne auch einen gebrauchten ... 

Vielen Dank.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe das knacken an meinem Bike gestern gefunden!



Ist ja mal echt mega übel. Bei mir knackste es zur Zeit auch wieder mega. Hab gestern einen anderen Sattel drauf gepackt, ordentlich Fett hingeschmiert mit dem DrehMo auf 7nm Angezogen und es ist kaum zu ertragen.

Ist das auch eine Race Face Deus? Wenn ja aus welchem Jahr? Welche alternativen gibt es als Sattelstütze?

Danke schon mal und hoffe mal das Dir nichts passiert ist


----------



## arseburn (16. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Bei 47mm genutztem Hub schlagen die beiden Umlenkwippen aufeinander.



Bin ich bescheuert, oder einfach nur ohne "vorstellungsvermögen"...aber welche Wippen meinst Du ???
Ich hab enur so am Rande mirbekommen, wie lange das Problem nun besteht, aber wie es scheint, schon eine ganze Weile. Das Rad ist doch durch das Problem unfahrbar? oder nicht? Dann sollen sich die Jungs von BA nicht so anstellen und mit nem komplett neuen Rahmen/Dämpfer/Hinterbau rüberkommen, bei den ganzen Rockys die Du dein eigen nennst, sollte das ja wohl machbar sein. Btw. besteht das Problem erst seit dem Du den Roco dinnen hast?


----------



## bestmove (16. Juni 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist das auch eine Race Face Deus? Wenn ja aus welchem Jahr? Welche alternativen gibt es als Sattelstütze? ...



Bei mir war es auch Deus. Als Alternative bieten sich Syntace, Easton, Thomson und so feine Sachen an


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch Deus. Als Alternative bieten sich Syntace, Easton, Thomson und so feine Sachen an



Werde mir mal meine Stütze genauer anschauen. Nicht das das bescheuerte Teil auch bei mir den geist aufgegeben hat. Ist echt kaum zum aushalten das knarren.

Werde mich mal auch nach alternativen umschauen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

Ich meine den Trust Link das den Dämpfer anlenkt.

Ich kann Touren fahren ja, aber wehe es kommt ein kleiner Absatz, oder eine größere Bodenwelle....

Tja, schön wärs, aber das kann nur Rocky selber entscheiden.
Und für die ist das Thema mit dem neuen Hinterbau jetzt gegessen so wie es sich angehört hat.

Nein das war schon mit dem Float so. Ich dachte anfangs das es am Dämpfer liegt.

BA will jetzt nochmals RM mein Problem schildern. Naja mal sehen....


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2008)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> ... Dämpfer ist mittlerweile befestigt  ....



Servus, ich wollte dich mal Fragen wo Du Deinen Dämpfer hast umbauen lassen. Ist das wirklich mal ein original DHX 5.0 gewesen oder dieser DHX Remote? 

Die Jungs von Toxoholics meinen das man einen "original" DHX 5.0 nicht einfach so umbauen kann 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Hätte schon gerne einen DHX 5.0 im Bike aber nicht für den Preis was ich gesagt bekommen habe ...

Grüße

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. Juni 2008)

Evtl. kann dir der Kollege weiterhelfen ...


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Juni 2008)

Servus
Nun ja du musst dir nen dhx mit remote holen, den gibts glaub nur in 240mm einbaulänge und der wird dann umgebaut.
gruß
bgh


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juni 2008)

Servus,

das kostet aber eine Menge Kohle ... der Preis der mir da genannt wurde war schon der Hammer ...

gruß

sven


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juni 2008)

@ Dome : Was für einen Rahmen hast du eigentlich bekommen als Austausch bekommen? Oder wartest du noch?


----------



## hotspice (18. Juni 2008)

irgendwie habe ich das mit dem hinterbau nicht mitbekommen, muß der getauchst werden???

und zum dämpfer, was wäre wenn die hublänge nicht 57 sondern nur 50 mm hätte?


----------



## kleiner rocky (18. Juni 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich das mit dem hinterbau nicht mitbekommen, muß der getauchst werden???



wenn des mim knacken meinst, nein.
da müssen einfach nur die ganzen achsen am hinterbau n bissel eingefettet werden, dann is alles wieder bestens  



hotspice schrieb:


> und zum dämpfer, was wäre wenn die hublänge nicht 57 sondern nur 50 mm hätte?


dann wirst wohl des prob ham dass der dämpfer leichter durchschlägt, fehlen ja 7 mm also hast auch weniger federweg hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Juni 2008)

@Lautsprecher: Bei mir ist der Hauptrahmen bei der Sattelstütze / Oberrohr durchgerissen und nein die Stütze war nicht zu weit draußen. Bin da mal nach einer dummen Aktion mit meinem leichten Gewicht dumm auf den Sattel gekommen und dann war es passiert. Ich hab wieder einen Slayer 2006 Rahmen bekommen. Muss halt jetzt alles umbauen.

Der Grund warum ich einen Hinterbau günstig oder überhaupt suche ist, das ich mir überlege wenn es nicht ganz teuer wird den Rahmen eventuell dort schweißen zu lassen und den Frame dann im geschweißten zustand einem guten Freund schenke, er benötigt halt noch den entsprechenden Hinterbau dazu. 

Mir ist es halt wichtig das ich auf Garantie von Rocky einen neune Hauptrahmen erhalte, das bekomme ich, mein Händler des Vertrauens hat dies super abgewickelt muss mich halt jetzt noch gedulden bis der tatsächlich da ist und es wird kein 19 Zoll mehr sein sonder 20,5 Zoll ... Bei  einer länge von 192 cm ist es denke ich auch besser ....

Udn für die härteren Einsätze spare ich gerade etwas Geld weg damit ich mir einen richtigen Freerider bzw. Bikeparkboliden aufbauen kann.


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Juni 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich das mit dem hinterbau nicht mitbekommen, muß der getauchst werden???
> 
> und zum dämpfer, was wäre wenn die hublänge nicht 57 sondern nur 50 mm hätte?



Nein, der Hinterbau ist ganz, hab es in einem Post vor diesem erklärt.

Denke schon das Du Federweg verlierst wenn Du Deinen Hub um 7 mm kleiner machst.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2008)

Servus,
ein kleiner Aufruf an euch.
Checkt doch bitte nocch mal genau euren Hinterbau!
Ich war gestern bei Arseburn und da haben wir festgestellt das er das gleiche Problem hat. Der Trustlink schlägt aufeinander, obwohl der Hub nicht richtig ausgenutzt wird.
Wippt alle mal etwas doller auf dem Bike und achtet auf ein metallisches "klacken". Messt dann mal den genutzten Hub und schaut ob ich Druckspuren am Trustlink findet.

Dem Arseburn ist es vorher auch nicht aufgefallen.
Sorry Christian das ich jetzt deine Freude am SLayer runiniert habe. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr vorbei     *scherz*

Cu


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

Sooo...nur der Vollständigkeit halber und für alle, die es interessiert:

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie Mr. Freeride und kann nicht den vollen Federweg nutzen. Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert, warum der lächerliche Fox Float immer noch so viel "Reseven" hatte...
Naja, da somit die Begründig, die BA immer bei Mr. Freeride liefert: "Das muss an deinem Roco-Dämpfer liegen", bei mir ja nicht zieht, bin ich mal auf deren Begründung gespannt.
Vielleicht liest hier ja jemand von denen mir: Also bitte überlegt euch schon mal etwas  
Naja, bei mir hats jetzt entweder den Rahmen oder den Hinterbau verzogen...ich muss das heute Abend nochmal ausmessen. Mal sehen wie das weitergeht. 

Edit: zwei doofe, ein Gedanke 

Edit2: 


Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sorry Christian das ich jetzt deine Freude am SLayer runiniert habe. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr vorbei     *scherz*
> Cu



Einfach Kacke sowas...nicht, dass Du da warst und mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, sondern dass ich jetzt das Verstrauen in die Canadischen Ingenieure so langsam verliere, die bei so einem wichtigen Bauteil einfach mal komplett versagt haben...Northshore tested und so....dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

hmm des würd auch erklärn warum sich der abstreifring schon ne ganze weile nimmer wirklich bewegt hat.

werd des heut abend mal testen und dann berichten was dabei rausgekommen is.

hab zwar gestern schon mal danach geschaut, hab aber keinerlei druckspurn an der dämpferanlenkung oder trustlink gefunden

ich hab bisher immer gedacht dass der dämpfer noch ne gute "reserve" hat weil ich den bei 65kg mit rund 18 bar fahr, schon straff halt  
aber wenn's ne fehlkonstruktion von RM is, dann is des echt schon der hammer


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> hmm des würd auch erklärn warum sich der abstreifring schon ne ganze weile nimmer wirklich bewegt hat.



Es tut mir leid für Dich, hatte gestern die selbe, schmerzliche Erfahrung....aber Du wirst genau das gleiche Problem haben  
Mach am besten ein Teil des Trustlinks sauber, den anderen Teil mit Kreide oä. "beschmutzen", einmal kräftig einfedern und schon wirst du ein "Kreidelinie" am Gegenstück haben...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2008)

nehmt beim Probieren nicht die volle luft aus dem Dämpfer, dann geht der Dämpfer, ohne das das Trustlink anschlägt, auf seinen vollen Hub.
Lasst immer so 10 bar drin oder so.

Bei Arseburn brauchte ich auch nicht soo viel Kraft um es durchzuschlagen.

ja da hast du verdammt recht.


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

na ganz toll und was machen wir da jetzt??


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

Ich will einfach eine funktionierende Lösung...wenn die das nicht hinbekommen, dass ich den vollen federweg (mit ausreichend Druck auf dem Dämpfer, damit mir der nicht durchschlägt) nutzen kann, geht der Rahmen zurück! Ganz einfach...ich habe ein Produkt gekauft, dass nicht funktioniert wie es soll. Da ist die deutsche Rechtsprechung auf unserer Seite.
Auch wenn ich mich ungerne von dem Rad trennen würde, da es einfach den Wohlfühlfaktor hat...aber wenn ich schon so viel für einen Rad ausgebe, dann soll es auch funktionieren.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juni 2008)

kurze verständnisfrage: die schwingen kollidieren nur bei hohem dämpferdruck? wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (19. Juni 2008)

kann mal jemand nen Foto reinstellen, welche Teile kollidieren sollen. Ich kann bei mir den vollen Dämpferhub nutzen, ohne das was anschlägt, zumindest habe ich noch nie was bemerkt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2008)

klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch, aber....da es scheint das sie es nicht in Griff kriegen können, hätte ich gerne ein Slayer das funktioniert. Und somit kommt nur das SXC in Frage.

Wenn wir ein paar mehr Leute sind die sicher das gleiche Problem haben, muss man sich zusammentun und über BA bei Rocky etwas Stress machen.
Denn so gehts es nicht. Dafür habe ich nicht so viel Geld gezahlt.


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

jo seh ich auch so
wobei mir des SXC net wirklich gefällt. außerdem glaub ich net dass des für meine zwecke stabil genug is.

dann schon lieber n SS

ich mach dann heut abend mal n paar fotos von meim test


----------



## Jako (19. Juni 2008)

also ich habe jetzt auch getestet - bei mir schlägt nichts an, habe erst ohne druck probiert, dann mit 10 bar. es ist aber wirklich unlogisch das es ohne druck nicht anschlagen soll und mit druck schon  ich habe übrigens ein 19". es kann ja nur an den hebellängen (lochabständen) der bauteile liegen.... gruß jako

möchte jemand einen funktionierenden rahmen slayer 90 in 19" ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2008)

und der Gummiring geht bei dir bis ganz unten??
Der Arseburn und ich haben auch einen 19 Zoll
ja das ist definitiv unlogisch....  

warst du eigentlich auch bei der Saisoneröffnung in Oberammergau?

@kleiner Rocky
Das SXC hält ne Menge
Wade Simmons ist mit dem Ding in Oberammergau hinterhergebrettert wie so ein Kranker. Ich war mit dem RMX auch nicht gerade langsam unterwegs, wenn ich das so sagen darf.
Er ist damit auch den großen Drop runtergeflogen.


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> kurze verständnisfrage: die schwingen kollidieren nur bei hohem dämpferdruck? wieso?



Weil durch die Umlenkung anscheinend ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr genug Kraft auf den Dämpfer ausgeübt werden kann, um diesen weiter zu "komprimieren". Anstatt dass sich der Dämpfer kompremiert, klappt ein Teil des Trustlinks gegen den anderen.



Jako schrieb:


> es ist aber wirklich unlogisch das es ohne druck nicht anschlagen soll und mit druck schon



Ist es nicht, da mit geringem Druck die Trustlink konstruktion genug "Kraft" auf den Dämpfer ausüben kann, um diesen zu komprimieren.



Jako schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt auch getestet - bei mir schlägt nichts an, habe erst ohne druck probiert, dann mit 10 bar.



Mach das bitte nochmal mit 19 Bar...würde mich echt interessieren...und Du bist sicher, dass Dein Gummiring bis zum Endes des Dämpfers geschoben wird?


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

hm ok gut zu wissen
aber trotzdem find ich des net so schick wie mein kleines schwarzes


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Weil durch die Umlenkung anscheinend ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr genug Kraft auf den Dämpfer ausgeübt werden kann, um diesen weiter zu "komprimieren". Anstatt dass sich der Dämpfer kompremiert, klappt ein Teil des Trustlinks gegen den anderen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also wenn ich des recht versteh dann hat man also nur denn kompletten federweg wenn man den dämpfer net zu hart macht
was dann aber wieder bedeuten würd dass man's durchschlagen und n teilweise schwammiges fahrverhalten in kauf nehmen muß, oder seh ich des jetzt falsch


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

Nein, das siehst Du vollkommen richtig...das ist ja die ******** und der Grund, warum ich mich so aufrege..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (19. Juni 2008)

....der o-ring war ganz bestimmt bis zum ende (genau wie ohne druck) und wie soll ich das mit 19 bar machen ???? ich wiege keine 150 kg - ist ja schon bei 10 bar nicht ganz einfach..... gefahren bin ich immer mit ca. 16 bar, meine bauteile (schwarze Pulverbeschichtung) haben defenitiv keine berührungsspuren. ich bin wie schon gesagt davon überzeugt das es nur an der länge der kürzeren brücke liegen kann.
@freeride ja, ich war in ogau wir haben uns auch kurz unterhalten....(hast du auch schon mal gefragt)  gruß jako


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> ....der o-ring war ganz bestimmt bis zum ende (genau wie ohne druck) und wie soll ich das mit 19 bar machen ????



Wtf...wieviel wiegst Du denn wenn ich fragen darf?




Jako schrieb:


> meine bauteile (schwarze Pulverbeschichtung) haben defenitiv keine berührungsspuren.



Haben meine auch nicht...


----------



## Jako (19. Juni 2008)

......darfst du - bin doch kein mädchen - 79 kg - nackert


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir (ca. 90 Kilo fahrbereit und 19 bar im Dämpfer) schiebt sich der Ring bei gröberen Schlägen (z.B. nach 4-5 Stufen ins Flat) bis auf ca. 0,5 cm ans Ende. Durchgeschlagen ist mir der Dämpfer noch nie, ein metallisches Geräusch habe ich bisher auch noch nicht vernommen. Beim Wippen bleibt zwischen Ende und O-Ring etwa ein cm Abstand, das scheint mir auch in Ordnung zu sein. Spuren sehe ich auch keine.
Fahre einen 18"-Rahmen, Dämpfer ist der RP23. 

Mal was ganz anderes: Wie bekomme ich eigentlich die Luft auf dem Dämpfer?


----------



## arseburn (19. Juni 2008)

lol...hast wahrscheinlich das selbe Problem...ein metallisches Geräusch hört man eigentlich auch nicht, ausser man steht direkt daneben. Zumindest hab ich auch nie eins vernommen, solange bis Mr. Freeride, die fette Sau, mir den Spass an meinem Fahrrad verdorben hat


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2008)

Oh Mann, mach mir keine Angst!  
Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Foto von den Stelle machen, die sich berühren? Sollte der Dämpfer schon bei so verhältnismäßig kleinen Sachen den vollen Federweg nutzen? Kann mir dann irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wo noch Reserven für den groben Einsatz herkommen sollen. Ich meine, wenn ich auf der Gabel rumwippe, dann bleibt da ja auch noch ein Puffer zwischen Tauchrohren und Krone.
Hast Du auch ein 18"? Was habt Ihr nochmal genau gemacht? Er hat gewippt und Du standest daneben?

Edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass Ihr einen 19" fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (19. Juni 2008)

ich würde jetzt auch gerne mal nen Foto sehen, an welche Stellen die Hebelei kollidiert. Ich kann den kompletten Dämpferhub nutzen, ohne dass irgendwo was anschlägt. Habe mir gerade noch mal die komplette Hebelage  angeschaut, kann da nix entdecken.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2008)

Meinst Du mit kompletten Dämpferhub, dass der O-Ring dabei vom Kolben rutscht?
Und kannst Du mir vielleicht noch erklären, wie ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen kann? Im Foxmanual finde ich leider nichts, da steht nur etwas von Luft ablassen, aber keine Erläuterung darüber, wie man das jetzt anstellt.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

Ähh...so wie bei einem Autoreifen


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2008)

Einfach auf den Knubbel im Ventilkopf drücken? Irgendwie erschien mir das als zu einfach.


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. Juni 2008)

so ich hab n 16,5" slayer und fahr mein float dämpfer mit 15 bar
des mit 18 bar war bevor er bei toxoholics war...warum??... ich hat nen riss im dämpferkolben und seit dem is er auch wesentlich straffer abgestimmt

ich bin vorhin so n bissel auf meinen pedalen rum gehampelt und hab den dämpfer mal so richtig zum komprimieren gebracht, aber mehr als die hälfte hab ich einfach net geschafft, bin wohl doch n bissel zu leicht 

werd's aber am we nochmals testen, wenn ich mit n paar schwer gewichten biken geh 
kann  mich aber dran erinnern dass ich bei rund 11-12 bar den dämpfer zum durchschlagen gebracht hab


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man schon deutlich hören sollte, wenn da wirklich Metall auf Metall schlägt. Kann mir irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen, vor allem finde ich es komisch, dass bis auf Mr. Freeride niemand auf dieses Problem aufmerksam geworden ist.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das soll keine Kritik sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich seige nur einfach nicht wirklich durch, Fotos wären daher echt hilfreich.


@ kleiner rocky: Als Du den Dämpfer zum Durchschlagen gebracht hast, ist dann auch der O-Ring runtergerutscht?


----------



## kleiner rocky (20. Juni 2008)

jup der o-ring war drunten, hab also den vollen hub genutzt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2008)

Foto lade ich morgen hoch. Ich habe heute ein bissel rumgefrässt und habe ca 3 mm mehr nutzbaren Hub herausgeholt. Yeah!!
trotzdem fehlen mir noch 7 mm. Mit 2 bar mehr druck habe ich schon mehr schwierigkeiten ihn durchzuhauen. 

@ Fabeymer

ja bei Float rutscht der Ring dann fast vom Kolben.
Tja keine Ahnung. Mir ist von anfang an diese heftige klacken aufgefallen. und als ich den Float auf Maximum aufgepumpt hatte, und es immernoch klackte, dachte ich zu erst es sei der Dämpfer. Deswegen hatte ich mir auch den Roco gekauft. Nur als das Problem da auch war habe ich es mir genauer angesehen.

ist ja auch wieder komisch das es anscheind nicht jeder hat


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir die Beiträge zu dem Thema jetzt nochmal durchgelesen...

Ist das hier die Stelle?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2008)

wenn er nicht weitergeht, hast du das gleiche Problem.
Messe mal jetzt den Hub bis zum Gunmmiring. Müssten so ca.47 mm sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal dein Foto bearbeitet....







Der Teil mit der roten Linie (hinter der Bremsleitung) schlägt auf den Teil mit dem roten Punkt auf; halt auch ungefähr an den markierten Stellen (Linie schlägt auf Punkt)


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank, das meinte ich eigentlich. Der Ring war nur zufällig mit auf dem Bild.
Leider hält er bis zum Ende des Kolbens ca. 1 cm Abstand und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er sich schonmal weiter nach hinten bewegt hätte.
Schöne Shice!
Wenn ich 130mm am Heck haben wollte, dann hätte ich mir ein ETS-X gekauft...

Inzwischen weiß ich auch, warum ich noch nie was Metallisches gehört habe: Ich habe den "Aufschlagpunkt" zum Schutz vor Steinschlag mit schwarzem Gewebeband abgeklebt. Wenn das im "Rohzustand" schon kaum hörbar ist, dann wird das so nochmal eine Ecke schwerer wahrzunehmen sein...

Bin mal gespannt, was da jetzt passiert seitens BA.


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Also bist Du Nummer 3....es wirkt auf mich so, also würde BA bzw. Rocky einiges zu tun bekommen


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Wirklich sehr, sehr ärgerlich das Ganze. Und wirklich komisch, dass es offensichtlich nicht alle Slayer betrifft, ja nicht mal nur die Slayer in einer bestimmten Größe oder mit einem bestimmten Dämpfer!
Ich hab den Mario mal per PN auf den Thread hier aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

klasse, hab ich auch und ich dachte das dillemma mit dieser kiste wäre gerade final geklärt. slayer 50 von 2007 in 19".


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Four and couting...naja, eigentlich schon fünf...


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Könnt ihr mal bitte nachschauen, ob sich diese Schraube bei Euch genau mittig auf dem Lager sitzt? Bei mir kann ich nämlich das darunter liegende Lager auf der einen Seite mehr und auf der anderen Seite gar nicht sehen...ich frage mich, woher das kommt.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

Habe meinen Slayer in 18 Zoll eben inspiziert und muss sagen, das ich dasselbe Problem habe. Der Federweg wird genau bis 47 mm Hub genutzt, mehr geht nicht... Ich habe grad meinen gerissenen Switch zurück bekommen und nun das... Hat schon jemand mit BA diesbezüglich gesprochen, wie das jetzt weiter gehen soll?


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte nachschauen, ob sich diese Schraube bei Euch genau mittig auf dem Lager sitzt? Bei mir kann ich nämlich das darunter liegende Lager auf der einen Seite mehr und auf der anderen Seite gar nicht sehen...ich frage mich, woher das kommt.



Bei mir sieht das auf beiden Seiten mittig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (20. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir (18'' von 2006) ist mir das Problem noch nicht aufgefallen. Der Ring auf der Kolbenstange ist auch schon ein paar Mal fast hinten runter gefallen.

Sieht man denn irgendwelche Scheuer-/Einschalgstellen wo die Kollision stattfindet?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Sieht man denn irgendwelche Scheuer-/Einschalgstellen wo die Kollision stattfindet?



Nein, jedenfalls bei mir nicht


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## big toe (20. Juni 2008)

Also, hab bei mir am Trust Link mal geschaut, dort sind ebenfalls leichte Kratzspuren zu sehen. Den O-Ring hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht bis ganz nach unten bekommen, ich dachte immer der letzte Rest ist der Durchschlagschutz! 

Mir ist aber nie was beim Fahren aufgefallen! Fahre ein 18er Rahmen mit ca. 16bar auf dem RP3.

Komisch ist auch das wir die ersten sind, die dieses Problem haben und dass die von Rocky dieses Problem überhaupt nicht kennen.
Ich meine die müssten doch ausführliche Tests aufgestellt haben, bevor sie den Rahmen mit dieser Geometrie auf den Markt bringen. 

Na dann bis dann Christof


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe keine, allerdings habe ich -wie schon gesagt- die eine Fläche abgeklebt.

Edit:



big toe schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch das wir die ersten sind, die dieses Problem haben und dass die von Rocky dieses Problem überhaupt nicht kennen.
> Ich meine die müssten doch ausführliche Tests aufgestellt haben, bevor sie den Rahmen mit dieser Geometrie auf den Markt bringen.



_Das_ ist genau das, was ich auch nicht verstehen kann. Gerade so eine zentrale Frage wie die maximale Hubausnutzung des Dämpfers...das MUSS auffallen, wenn man den Rahmen auf Herz und Nieren testet!


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Wieviele sinds denn jetzt schon?
Wir sollten da mal gemeinsam vorsprechen, denn eine Lösung muss her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

Dürften mittlerweile fünf sein, oder!?

- big toe
- fabeymer
- mr freeride
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown

Habe ich wen vergessen?


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Dürften mittlerweile fünf sein, oder!?
> 
> - big toe
> - fabeymer
> ...



jawoll


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

- big toe
- fabeymer
- mr freeride
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown
- maggo


----------



## kleiner rocky (20. Juni 2008)

mich könnt ihr ansich auch dazu zählen
sin ma also schon 7

- big toe
- fabeymer
- mr freeride
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown
- maggo
- kleiner rocky

da ich net glaub dass des was mit der rahmen größe zu tun hat sondern eher n allgemeines slayer prob is 
werd des aber am we mal ausgiebig in beerfelden testen


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Dann sollten wir uns jetzt mal über das weitere Vorgehen einig werden...denn ein Produkt, das nicht funktioniert wie versprochen, will ich eigentlich nicht haben.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns jetzt mal über das weitere Vorgehen einig werden...denn ein Produkt, das nicht funktioniert wie versprochen, will ich eigentlich nicht haben.



Da gebe ich Dir recht... Wie wäre es denn, wenn einer mit BA Kontakt aufnimmt, den Sachverhalt unter Nennung der bisher bekannten betroffenen Personen erläutert und dann warten wir auf eine Stellungnahme von BA. Ich glaube das wäre erstmal der vernünftigste Weg, alles andere ergibt sich dann. Ich denke BA wird dann erstmal Rücksprache mit RM halten und wie gesagt, dann sehen wir weiter!


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Gut, dann werde ich gleich einfach mal bei BA anrufen und denen das Problem schildern !


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

, danke! Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## arseburn (20. Juni 2008)

Die haben schon Feierabend...ich ruf gleich Montag an...


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juni 2008)

Super, vielen Dank!
Ich habe heute Vormittag schon eine PN an den Mario geschrieben, der ja das Forum für BA betreut und ihn auf den Thread und unser Problem aufmerksam gemacht.
Vielleicht tut sich ja auch noch über's Wochenende etwas, zumindest eine erste Reaktion oder so.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Für Arseburn wäre es sicher sinnvoll, wenn wir alle die Spezifikationen unserer betroffenen Slayer auflisten, damit BA sieht, dass das ein Problem ist, das z.B. nicht exklusiv bei einer bestimmten Rahmengröße auftritt.
Ich fange mal an:

Slayer 50 2007 in 18"
Fox RP 23
ca. 18-19 Bar 

Slayer 50 2006 18"
Fox RP3
15-17bar

Slayer Cult 2006
Fox Float RP3
Roco 3PL
10-16 Bar

Slayer 50 2007 in 18"
Marzocchi Roco 3PL
ca. 12 Bar

Slayer 50 2007 18"
Fox Rp23 
ca 15Bar

Slayer 50 '07 16,5"
Fox Float RP23
15 bar

Wenn Ihr das auch nach dem Schema macht, dann editiere ich Euch in meinen Beitrag rein und Arseburn bekommt das dann so auf einen Blick.

Danke Euch allen und viel Spaß in WiBe an Christof. Gib Dein Bestes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (20. Juni 2008)

ok,   

Slayer 50 2006 18"
Fox RP3 15-17bar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2008)

oha ja sind ja schon eine Menge.

Ja mal sehen was da jetzt passiert.
Massenreklamation...

Wenn ich noch mal anrufe, sperren die glaube ich meine Nummer 

Slayer Cult 2006 19"
Fox Float RP3
Roco 3PL
10-16 Bar


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2008)

Slayer 50 2007 in 18"
Marzocchi Roco 3PL
ca. 12 Bar


----------



## Hai_Biker (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre das 2007'er Slayer 50 mit RaceFace Evolve X-Type Kurbel und Innenlager.
Kann ich die e.thirteen - DRS Kettenführung anbauen ohne Neuteile kaufen zu müssen ?
Ich meine, kann ich einfach das grosse Kettenblatt entfernen ? (Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus), Brauche ich spezielles Werkzeug dafür ?

Kann ich mit der Kettenführung noch halbwegs Touren fahren ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## big toe (20. Juni 2008)

Bin Morgen und Übermorgen in Winterberg unterwegs, da bekomm ich den scheiß O-Ring schon bis ans Ende des Dämpfers!!!

Na dann mal bis nächste Woche.

Ciao Christof


----------



## nopf (20. Juni 2008)

hallo ihr rocky fahrer da draussen.habe gerade eure berichte über eure slayer probleme gelesen und mir geht es genau so.habe ein wunder schönes slayer 50 von 07 an dem mir schon 3 mal die scheiss hinterbauschrauben gebrochen sind.dachte bisher immer das ich zu schwer (105 kg.) für mein slayer bin bzw. wie die deppen da alu schrauben reinmachen können? wollte sie mir schon aus stahl nachdrehen...aber die bei stadler wo ich das rad gekauft habe meinten das dann die garantie erlischt. hab mir meinen hinterbau mal genauer angeschaut, an der umlenkung ist schon gut farbe ab. ich werde das auf jeden fall reklamieren...    und hey christoph bin sonntag auch in winter berg. vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Magura952 (20. Juni 2008)

Muss mich jetzt leider doch dazu zählen...  Bei mir ist es das selbe. Egal wie hoch der Druck im Dämpfer ist, der Gummiring bleibt bei 47mm stehen Was ist denn nun genau das Vorgehen von Bikeaction mit diesem Problem ??? Fahre auch Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar +-


----------



## kleiner rocky (20. Juni 2008)

so dann mach ich mal weiter

Slayer 50 '07 16,5"
Fox Float RP23
15 bar

coole sache arseburn 

hab jetzt die ganz zeit an meim bike rumgebastelt, rockring und shiftguide zieren jetzt mein bike, bilder folgen noch da ich jetzt kein bock mehr hab in keller zu rennen


----------



## big toe (20. Juni 2008)

@nopf

Ok, wäre cool! Ich bin der der das Road Gab (nicht) springt!!! 

Ciao Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (20. Juni 2008)

@arseburn: habt ihr mal den Abstand zwischen "Linie" und "Punkt"  und zwischen Dämpferbefestigung und dem Ende des ThrustLink  genau gemessen bei jeweils verschiedenen Rahmen ? Vielleicht ist einer von diesen Abständen bei manchen Slayer geringer?? Wenn zb eins von den Frästeilen plötzlich von einem Zulieferer kommt und der die falschen Maße hatte....


----------



## nopf (20. Juni 2008)

die ist unnötig...!!!


----------



## nopf (20. Juni 2008)

ja freu mich auf winterberg. du erkennst mich an einem schwarzen slayer mit weissen spank felgen und daran das ich mit dir zusammen nicht das road gap springe...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2008)

dieses Maß wollte RM von mir auch schon haben. Daraufhin habe ich jetzt in Willingen einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen und jetzt dieses Woche die große Dämpferwippe neu. Immer noch das gleiche Problem.

Ja jetzt sollte sich RM mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Juni 2008)

Momentaner Stand:

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

 - fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

 - mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

 - arseburn

 - timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

 - maggo

 - kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf


----------



## Osti (21. Juni 2008)

so, ich habe gerade mal die Luft am Dämpfer abgelassen und ich könnte den kompletten Dämpferhub nutzen OHNE das etwas anschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also wenn ich des recht versteh dann hat man also nur denn kompletten federweg wenn man den dämpfer net zu hart macht
> was dann aber wieder bedeuten würd dass man's durchschlagen und n teilweise schwammiges fahrverhalten in kauf nehmen muß, oder seh ich des jetzt falsch



Das ist das Problem, bei geringem oder keinem Druck wird der gesamte Hub genutzt. Mach mal wieder den Druck drauf, den Du sonst fährt und schau dann nochmal, wo der O-Ring hängen bleibt.


----------



## Jendo (21. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juni 2008)

Hoffe die von Rocky kommen auf ne bessere Idee als nur den Hinterbau und die Dämpferwippe umzutauschen, wenn trotzdem das Problem bleibt verchecke ich den Rahmen und hol mir nen Anderen....


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Hoffe die von Rocky kommen auf ne bessere Idee als nur den Hinterbau und die Dämpferwippe umzutauschen, wenn trotzdem das Problem bleibt verchecke ich den Rahmen und hol mir nen Anderen....



Wie wärs mit einem SxC für euch alle?


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juni 2008)

Wenn Rocky das macht wäre das eine Alternative..aber nur in Schwarz


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, manchmal ist das schwarze richtig schlecht, manchmal traumhaft schön..
Ich hatte ja auch ursprünglich das schwarze im Blickwinkel - die Wartezeit war mir dann aber zuviel weil ich dann 2 Monate ohne Rad gewesen wär


----------



## seven-hornets (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo "liebe" Slayer-Gemeinde, möchte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen: 

Seit Sommer 2007 bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines "new Slayer 30" und habe den Kauf trotz kleiner Detailschwächen (Reifenfreiheit des Hinterbaus, Umwerfermontage, Zugverlegung zum Schaltwerk und vor allem die filligrane Gestaltung des hinteren Ausfallendes auf der Schaltwerksseite) nicht bereut, im Gegenteil, mit jeder Ausfahrt wuchs die Gewissheit: Das war der rechte Kauf. 

Das metallische Klacken schon bei kleinen Hüpfern ist mir allerdings auch von Anfang an aufgefallen. Da es aber nur bei zugeschalteter Plattform (fahre nur einen RP2, bin aber wider Erwarten mit der Performance sehr zufrieden) auftritt, habe ich es bislang dem Dämpfer angelastet, es war aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht soo das Problem für mich. 

Sollte diesem Phänomen jedoch ein Konstruktionsfehler zugrundeliegen, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Na, mal sehen, wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt.

Apropos, bei meinem Dämpfer geht der O-Ring auch nur bis knapp 1cm vors Ende des Kolbens. Ich bin aber auch noch nicht so der "Luftfahrer vor dem Herrn" und hab das Potential des Slayers bislang bestimmt nicht ausgelotet.

So, das wars erstmal, Gruß an Alle hier - Achim


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juni 2008)

Dann bist Du wohl das neueste Mitlgied im Club. Gib mal bitte Deine Daten durch (Modell, -Jahr, Rahmengröße, Dämpferdruck), dann kommst Du mit auf die Liste.

Ich war heute eine Tour fahren und auf dem Weg ins Gelände bin ich fünf Stufen runtergesprungen, ca. 80 cm und Landung im Flat. Vor dem ersten Mal habe ich den Ring ganz hochgeschoben und nach der Landung habe ich kontrolliert. 1 cm vor Kolbenende blieb er stehen. Das habe ich dann noch dreimal wiederholt, immer wieder das gleiche Ergebnis. Das Klacken habe ich diesmal auch deutlich wahrnehmen können, wenn man es weiß und darauf achtet, dann merkt man schon, dass das ein ganz eigenes Geräusch ist und nicht irgendwie von der Kette oder so verursacht wird.

@ Lautsprecher: Wenn der neue Hinterbau nichts ändert (und danach sieht es leider aus), dann bleibt der Tausch gegen ein SXC (oder SS, je nachdem) die einzige Alternative.

Wenn man böswillig wäre, dann könnte man sich zusammenreimen, warum das neu entwickelte Slayer nur zwei Saisons in seiner ursprünglichen Version angeboten wurde...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2008)

ja was wollen sie sonst machen?

Ein SXC im Cult Design...das wäre doch was hihi.
Ich habe mich jetzt leider shcon in die Farbe verliebt und die Parts optisch passend dafür gekauft.

Ja warten wir mal den Montag ab. Mal sehen was sie sagen.


----------



## nopf (21. Juni 2008)

ich fahre morgen ein letztes mal mit meinem nach winterberg, und dann bleibt es erst mal an der wand über meinem bett hängen bis ich weiss(oder einer von euch) wie es weiter gehen kann. aber so behalt ich es nicht, dafür hab ich keine 2500 eier glöhnt...sagt mir bitte bescheid wenn ihr ne lösung habt. ich ruf morgen auch mal bei BA an. rechtlich dürfte es ja wohl keine probleme geben,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Juni 2008)

@ nopf: Lass es uns lieber so machen, wie weiter vorne besprochen haben! Einer ruft an (Arseburn) und schildert den Sachverhalt für alle anderen stellvertretend. Wenn alle einzeln anrufen ist BA genervt und wir kommen nicht weiter! So repräsentiert einer eine Gemeinschaft, ich glaube das macht den meisten Sinn!


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe die kommen mit nem SXC um die Ecke 
Wär ich auch mit zufrieden...aber wenn die sagen nö müsst ihr mit leben ist ab Übernächster Woche mein Rocky zu verkaufen 

@timbowjoketown  Sehe ich genauso ! Dann sind se mehr zum handeln "gezwungen" und können den Einzelnen nicht "abwimmeln" was Sie aber auch nicht machen würden...


----------



## nopf (21. Juni 2008)

is o.k.  ich wart erst mal ab was sich bei euch tut. und meldet euch sobald sich in der sache etwas bewegt. so hab ich keinen spass mehr an dem teil.


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Rocky ist doch bei sowas immer recht kulant gewesen, wartets ab! Vielleicht könnt jeder einzelne von euch bald ein SXC sein eigen nennen - glaub mir, es lohnt sich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2008)

@ Lautsprecher
Hatte ja jetzt in Willingen das Vergnügen auf dem Ding ein paar Runden zu drehen. War nicht viel anders als mein Slayer....naja mehr Federweg


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juni 2008)

Flatline in Canuck wäre auch noch nett   wenn die schon sooo kulant sind


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Höhö, wär doch Unsinn..musste wieder ein Enduro kaufen dass du Slayer-Ersatz hast


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juni 2008)

Kann auch das Flatline den Berg rauf drücken  schaltbare Kefü dran, kleines Kettenblatt  Geht alles


----------



## slow-old-yeti (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo newslayergemeinde.
Soll also bedeuten:


> so, ich habe gerade mal die Luft am Dämpfer abgelassen und ich könnte den kompletten Dämpferhub nutzen OHNE das etwas anschlägt.


sagt noch lange nicht das alles OK ist? 
Werde es Morgen mal mit 10 bar testen und dann bescheid geben.
Hab aber den Verdacht ich bin auch im Club
Slayer 50 '07 18" Fox Float RP23 19 bar
salute s-o-y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Kann auch das Flatline den Berg rauf drücken  schaltbare Kefü dran, kleines Kettenblatt  Geht alles



Theoretisch ja, nur leider fehlt dir die Montagemöglichkeit für den Umwerfer


----------



## zeppelin (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe heute meinen Hinterbau mit Kreide überprüft, ob sich die beiden Umlenkhebel berühren, und musste feststellen, dass mein Rad vermutlich auch betroffen ist. Der Gummiring des Dämpfers war ebenfalls bei 47mm Hub.

Hört sich das Berühren der beiden Umlenkhebl etwa so an als wie wen ein Stein gegen die Felge fliegt? Ich glaube so ein Geräusch gehört zu haben.

Mein Modell: Slayer 50, Bj. 2007, 19"

Was mich nur wundert ist, warum sich die Hebel nicht berühren, wenn man den Hinerbau ohne Druck im Dämpfer komprimiert...


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Momentaner Stand, wir wären jetzt bei 12:

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

 - fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

 - mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

 - arseburn

 - timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

 - maggo

 - kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf

- seven-hornets = Slayer 30

- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"


----------



## Magura952 (22. Juni 2008)

@bike-it-easy Verdammt stimmt..egal so steil gehts bei mir eh nicht hoch..  reicht auch ein Kettenblatt


----------



## kleiner rocky (22. Juni 2008)

so ich war gestern mal wieder in hd unterwegs
der o-ring sitzt wie angeklebt 1 cm vorm kolbenende und ich hab beim letzen sprung, nem treppensprung von 5 treppen ein metalisches klacken gehört, was ich net so toll fand 

ich werd heut wieder mal nach beerfelden gehn und des weiter beobachten, denk aber dass sich in bezug auf den o-ring da nimmer viel tun wird.

bilder werd ich dann auch mal wieder machen

in diesem sinne ride on


----------



## rocsam (22. Juni 2008)

..vielleicht könnten wir die Fehlersuche ein wenig beschleunigen, wenn die Betroffenen mal ihre Hinterbauten komplett vermessen: Kettenstrebenlänge von Mitte-Schweißnaht zu Mitte-Schweißnaht, ebenso die Länge der jeweiligen Umlenkhebel, mir scheint, es wurden "zu kleine" Hinterbauten verbaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (22. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle!


..komisch, ich bin von Jendo bisher nur sinvolle Beiträge gewöhnt...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

so hier noch mal eine Beispielbild von mir mit dem Roco

An den rot markierten Stellen treffen die Hebel aufeinander.
Bis zur grünen Markierung sollte er eigentlich federn. (57mm Hub)
Bid zur pinken kommt er aber nur. (ca.47mm)

Ja das ist so ein Geräusch wie "Stein auf Felge".


----------



## Jendo (22. Juni 2008)

Der Jendo ist einfach nur entäuscht über das was Rocky seit zwei Jahren dem Kunden zumutet! Die Produktpolitik, die Modelle und jetzt noch einen "heftigen" Konstruktionsfehler. Irgendwie hat sich mein Rocky Fanbewusstsein stark geändert. Aus diesem Grund musste ich einfach meinen Sarkasmus walten lassen. Nehmts mir nicht übel! Ich wünsch Euch aber maximale Erfolge bei der Reklamation.

Schönen Sonntag,
Jendo


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

gnnnargh, ihr könnt mich auch dazu zählen. Bin jetzt noch mal mit 8 und 10 bar auf dem Fox RP3 rum gehüpft (normal 14bar). Mehr als 47 - 48mm sind echt nicht rauszuholen. Ich hatte das bisher immer der Progression des Luftdämpfer zugeordnet. Ausserdem habe ich den 3way air noch mal ausprobiert. Da habe ich sogar immer nur 45mm rausgeholt. Dachte ebenfalls dass es am Dämpfer liegt, aber selbst bei weniger Luftdruck merkt man dass da was "auf Block" geht. Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum der Hinterbai ohne Luft komplett einfedern kann. 

Daten:

New Slayer 2006 Canuck in 19" mit RP3 und 14bar bzw 3way mit 11bar


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Juni 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum der Hinterbai ohne Luft komplett einfedern kann.



das kapier ich auch immer noch nicht


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

ich habe mir mal erlaubt im Bild von Mr Freeride etwas rum zu malen, da es eine super Perspektive ist.





1. der Dämpfer bewegt sich durch den langen Haupthebel nach unten

2. der Hinterbau bewegt sich durch die Kreisbahn nach oben 

dies wird durch den beweglichen Link zwischen Hinterbau und Anlenkhebel des Dämpfers ausgeglichen. 

dass das bei frei beweglichem Hinterbau funktioniert sieht man ja, da es ohne Luft nicht kollidiert. Ich vermute durch den Gegendruck x eines Dämpfers klappt der Hebel dann einfach nach oben weg bis er anschlägt.


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

ich habe gerade mal die Stelle DÜNN mit Fett eingestrichen, ich denke viel mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen  





achja, Hub bei ca. 47 bis 48mm


----------



## seven-hornets (22. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Dann bist Du wohl das neueste Mitlgied im Club. Gib mal bitte Deine Daten durch (Modell, -Jahr, Rahmengröße, Dämpferdruck), dann kommst Du mit auf die Liste.



Ja, mach ich dann mal:

Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 - 15 bar

Fahre eher Touren/trail-orientiert, deswegen meist mit zugeschalteter Plattform am Dämpfer.

Im Übrigen würde ich mein Slayer ungern gegen was anderes tauschen, auch nicht SXC, dafür mag ich es immer noch zu gern und die Fahreigenschaften, sprich Handling und Steifigkeit sind ja auch Klasse. 

Da mein letzter Rahmen(kein Rocky) innerhalb 3 Jahren 3mal Rahmenrisse an verschiedenen Stellen hatte, habe ich mir das Slayer auch unter dem Aspekt Stressfreiheit und Stabilität geholt.

Nun kommen mir etwas die Bedenken, da der Rahmen so wohl Belastungen ausgesetzt wird, die vom Konstukteur nicht vorgesehen waren, oder?


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Momentaner Stand, wir wären jetzt bei 13:

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

 - fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

 - mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

 - arseburn

 - timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

 - maggo

 - kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf

- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar

- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"

- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar

@ seven hornets: Glaub mir, ich bin auch mehr als ange... von dem Ganzen. Erst bricht mir das Switch, dann warte ich 9 Wochen auf die Garantieabwicklung. In der Zwischenzeit kaufe ich mir ein Slayer und jetzt das... Das war mit Sicherheit mein letztes Bike von RM, tut mir leid, aber so enttäuscht war ich selten!


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich betroffen bin. Habe zwar noch nicht speziell auf ein Klacken geachtet. Bin jezt aber auch nicht der wildeste Springer. 
Zufällig habe ich heute vor einer Runde den Gummiring ganz nach oben geschoben und er ist ca. 10 mm vorm Ende stehen geblieben, kurzer ruppiges Wurzelstück mit kleineren Sprüngen:







Naja gut, ich bin ein Ferkel aber nach dem Abpimmeln des Drecks mit den Fingern lassen sich aber keine Druckstellen/Macken feststellen:






Was mein ihr gehöre ich dazu?

Vorsichtshalber mal die Daten meines "Fahrrädchens":

Slayer 50 2006
RH 20,5"
Fox Float RP3 18-19 bar

Grüße aus dem Siegerland

Kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob der O-Ring des Dämpfers jemals diese Stelle überschritten hat, oder nicht. Mach es doch wie die anderen und bearbeite mal ein paar Treppenstufen, oder jemand setzt sich drauf und wippt mal ordentlich ein, Du beobachtest dann den Hub des Dämpfers. Wenn der O-Ring nicht weiter geht, als etwa 47 mm, dann willkommen im Club. Wenn der O-Ring vom Kolben des Dämpfers abfällt, oder nah dran ist, dann hast Du Glück gehabt!


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Juni 2008)

Dem Dreck auf der Kolbenstange  nach zu urteilen ist er ebenfalls betroffen.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juni 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..vielleicht könnten wir die Fehlersuche ein wenig beschleunigen, wenn die Betroffenen mal ihre Hinterbauten komplett vermessen: Kettenstrebenlänge von Mitte-Schweißnaht zu Mitte-Schweißnaht, ebenso die Länge der jeweiligen Umlenkhebel, mir scheint, es wurden "zu kleine" Hinterbauten verbaut....



Ich glaube, dass es ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass das Problem mit "zu kleinen" Hinterbauten zusammenhängt, sonst müsste ohne Druck im Dämpfer ja auch etwas kollidieren. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Ist wirklich krass, es tauchen jeden Tag neue Slayerbesitzer auf, die ebenfalls das Problem haben. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann braucht Arseburn morgen für das Telefonat mit BA noch eine Sekretärin. 
Ist zwar wirklich sehr ärgerlich für uns, aber mit Blick auf die Reklamationsabwicklung bin ich wirklich "froh" darüber, dass es so viele betrifft. Das macht es dem Hersteller quasi unmöglich, sich querzustellen und dem Kunden den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2008)

Spitze,

hab noch ein Bild gefunden als der FOX Float RP3 gehühnert war. Er konnte den Druck nicht halten und da ist das Bike quasi zusammen gesackt. Auf dem folgenden Bild kann man den Gummiring nur erahnen:






Während der Tour ist der Dämpfer damals immer weiter zusammen gesackt, dürfte also eine kpl. andere Situation gewesen sein.

Kreisel


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2008)

Also nur mal gesponnen:

Man könnte doch bestimmt den Hinterbau vom SXC mit geringem Aufwand adaptieren oder?

Kreisel


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

@ Kreisel: Das ist wohl das Phänomen, das alle haben wenn sie ihren Hinterbau ohne Luft im Dämpfer komprimieren. Weiter oben wurde es bildlich ganz gut erklärt, von daher denke ich das diese Situation keinen Aufschluss darüber gibt, ob Du betroffen bist!


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

kreisel schrieb:


> Während der Tour ist der Dämpfer damals immer weiter zusammen gesackt, dürfte also eine kpl. andere Situation gewesen sein.
> 
> Kreisel




ja, das ist was anderes, der RP3 ist ja berühmt fürs einsacken. Liegt wohl an Dichtungen. Man sieht ja auch, das hier die Stellen, die kollidieren meilenweit von eiandern entfernt sind. 



kreisel schrieb:


> Also nur mal gesponnen:
> 
> Man könnte doch bestimmt den Hinterbau vom SXC mit geringem Aufwand adaptieren oder?
> 
> Kreisel



glaube ich kaum, die Hinterbauten sind doch komplett unterschiedlich und die Anlenkung auch.


----------



## Magura952 (22. Juni 2008)

Nen Hybriden zu basteln NEW SLAYER + SXC Hinterbau kommt ja mal erst garnicht in Frage...falls Rocky M.  das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommt sag ich adios Slayer wilkommen Santa Cruz Nomad..  

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand bei Rocky mal nachgefragt und das "Club-Problem" vorgetragen ??


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juni 2008)

Arseburn ruft morgen bei BA an, vorgestern hat er dort niemanden mehr erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (22. Juni 2008)

Na dann bin ich mal auf die Reaktion von BA gespannt...


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Juni 2008)

Sodelle, ich habe es heute bei mir auch mal beobachtet und ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bei meinem  19 Zoll Rahmen bleiben immer 1 cm vom Dämpfer unbenutzt ... Dachte das wären die Reserven, aber als ich heute darauf geachtet habe ist es mir auch aufgefallen. Wenn ich meinen 20,5 Zoll Frame bekomme bin ich mal gespannt .. 

Fahre den RP23 im Slayer 50 2006 mit 19 Bar Druck ..

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn wir keinen Austausch SXC bekommen, bekomme ich ein Problem
Ich habe bis heute noch guten kein Ersatz gefunden.

Wenn alle das Problem haben müssen die was unternehmen.
Und last euch nicht einfach mit neuen Hinterbauten abspeisen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Momentaner Stand, wir wären jetzt bei 15:

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

 - fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

 - mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

 - arseburn

 - timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

 - maggo

 - kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf

- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar

- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"

- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar

- kreisel

- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

@ Mr Freeride: Meine momentanen Gedankenspiele, alle etwas abwärtsorientierter!

		 	  	 	 		 			Nicolai 			Helius FR 2007 			
		 		 			Giant  			Reign X 			
		 		 			Nox 			Flux FR 6.5 			
		 		 			Santa Cruz 			Nomad 			
		 		 			Nicolai 			Helius FR 2008 			
		 		 			Alutech 			Enduro 			
		 		 			Ironhorse 			6 Point


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wenn wir keinen Austausch SXC bekommen, bekomme ich ein Problem
> Ich habe bis heute noch guten kein Ersatz gefunden.
> 
> Wenn alle das Problem haben müssen die was unternehmen.
> Und last euch nicht einfach mit neuen Hinterbauten abspeisen.



Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, die wirklich Sinn macht, denn der Hinterbautausch scheint das Problem ja nicht zu beheben. Kannst Du vielleicht noch ein bisschen was dazu sagen, wie Rocky darauf reagiert hat, als es auch nach dem Tausch noch Probleme gab? Konntest Du da mal etwas vorfühlen?

Inzwischen 15, eigentlich echt unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube 15 ist nur der Gipfel des Eisberges. Die Mehrheit wird wohl zufrieden mit ihrem Slayer fahren und sich, wie viele von uns vorher auch, nichts bei dem ungenutzten Hub denken... Aber das RM die Slayer gegen SXC austauscht... das glaube ich beim besten Willen nicht. Die Garantieabwicklung mit meinem Switch hat mir das deutlich gezeigt, RM ist auf einem gefählichen Weg!


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2008)

so, hier noch meine daten:

slayer fuffzisch
19"
rp23 bei 18-19 bar.

ich hätte eine bitte an euch. ich bin gestern vater geworden und habe natürlich gerade ganz andere dinge im kopp als mein rad. falls sich was ergibt wäre ich über eine pn von einem von euch/uns seeeehr dankbar.


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin gestern vater geworden und habe natürlich gerade ganz andere dinge im kopp als mein rad.



na dann mal Glückwunsch


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute, bei mir wird es in in ca. 2 Monaten auch so weit sein, mal gespannt!


----------



## flowbiker (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe auch mein RM New Slayer (Canuck 19", 2006, RP3, 18-19bar) mal unter die Lupe genohmen. Habe den Druck im Dämpfer auf 5bar abgelassen und dann den Hinterbau bis auf Anschlag eingefedert. Nach einem metallischem Klack kommt der Hinterbau zum stillstand und der O-Ring steht ca. 2-3mm vor dem Ende des Dämpferkolbens.

Gehöre ich damit zum Club der Problemslayer oder oder kann ich weiter beruhigt biken gehen.

gruss
flowbiker


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Klingt verdächtig, aber sicher gehen kannst Du nur bei normalem Druck, wenn Du grobes Gelände befährst. Wenn dann das Klacken kommt und der Dämpfer bei ca. 47 mm Hub stehen bleibt, dann bist Du im Club! Geht der Hub an die 57, dann kannst Du beruhigt weiter biken...


----------



## slow-old-yeti (22. Juni 2008)

10 bar Test gemacht (mit Babypuder ) 
@ Maggo: Glückwunsch
@ Osti: gut Beschrieben, hab sogar ich kapiert.
Hub 48 mm
Bin also definitiv auch im Club.
(immer noch 0:0)
salve s-o-y


----------



## soederbohm (22. Juni 2008)

Na wenn sein O-Ring 2-3mm vor dem Ende stehen bleibt werdens wohl kaum 43mm sein...
Bei mir ists ähnlich. Woran kannd das liegen? Bei quasi gleichen Rahmen?


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätte eine bitte an euch. ich bin gestern vater geworden und habe natürlich gerade ganz andere dinge im kopp als mein rad. falls sich was ergibt wäre ich über eine pn von einem von euch/uns seeeehr dankbar.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir


----------



## Magura952 (22. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ Mr Freeride: Meine momentanen Gedankenspiele, alle etwas abwärtsorientierter!
> 
> Nicolai 			Helius FR 2007
> Giant  			Reign X
> ...



Ich habe auch schon das Nomad von Santa Cruz oder das Reign X von Giant im Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2008)

Nicolai ist etwas schwer. Und da fehlt mir der niedrige Schwerpunkt.
Nox ist das gleiche
Santa Cruz gefällt mir die Rahmenform überhaupt nicht
Alutech aus Prinzip nicht
Ironhorse habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut.
Giant habe ich mir auch noch nicht richtig angesehen

An sich wäre da Intense 6.6 ja sehr schön. Nur da ist mir das Sattelrohr etwas zu lang.

@ Fabeymer
ja erzähle ich morgen mehr wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Magura952 (23. Juni 2008)

Das Scott Ransom wäre auch noch da...gefällt mir auch. Vorne ne schicke 66 light ETA rein..  Erstma gucken was BA so an Vorschlägen parat hat


----------



## hotspice (23. Juni 2008)

mist bin gerade im urlaub, kann leider nicht nachschauen ob mein rahmen auch betroffen ist.

bin schon mal gespannt was heute dabei raus kommt und  hoffe das ich mich im fall der fälle noch anschließen kann :-(


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte euch nur kurz mitteilen, dass der Herr Schröder von BA (also unser Ansprechspartner für dieses Problem) Heute nicht anwesend ist. Wir müssen uns also nochmal bis Morgen gedulden.
Gruss


----------



## flatmoon (23. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

also ich habs auch mal versucht bei meinem Slayer 30 2007...und kann kein Anschlagen feststellen. Bekomme den DÃ¤mpfer aber bei 10bar wirklich nicht bis zum Ende durchgeschlagen. Habe mich auch schon gewundert, dass ich IMMER Reserven habe egal welchen Druck ich in die Kammer gebe!!!
Dann werde ich wohl den Test mit dem springen ins flat auch mal angehenâ¦ ;-)

Die Frage ist ja: warum kann man mit wenig Druck den vollen Hub nutzen und bei erhÃ¶htem Druck sollen die Wippen aneinander schlagen???
Ich habe zwar gesehen, dass zwischen den Wippen sehhhhhhr wenig Platz ist das sollte aus Konstruktionssicht jedoch kein Problem darstellen. Meine einzige ErklÃ¤rung ist, dass sich die Aufnahmen elastisch so verformen das es zu einem ZusammenstoÃ kommmt. Das wÃ¤re dann ein ganz grober Auslegungsfehler von RM!!!

GruÃ


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2008)

hm...ne Scott ist auch nicht so mein Fall.

Ja das war ja klar.....
Die BA wissen immer genau bescheid was im Forum steht. Und jetzt hat er besimmt ne Woche Urlaub genommen  

Also, ich musste ein Bild meines Slayers zu BA schicken. Dieses hat Herr Schröder weitergeleitet zu RM. Der Konstrukteur von RM hat dann entschlossen mir einen neuen Hinterbau zu schicken. Da sollte seiner meinung nach dann das Problem lösen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob BA das Problem auch richtig weitergegeben hat.
Dann bei dem Gespräch in Willingen meinte Herr Schröder das er RM noch mal ne E-Mail senden möchte. Am Montag kam dann eine Mail von ihm, das er RM nach einer Dämpferempfehlung gefragt hat  also schon wieder nicht richtig das Problem erkannt....
Bisher nichts mehr gehört.
Mein örtlicher RM-Händler hat mir versprochen auch noch etwas Stress zu machen.

Ach und BA kann solche sachen auch nur weitergeben an RM. Nur die können entscheiden was jetzt aus der Reklamation wird.


----------



## Osti (23. Juni 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja: warum kann man mit wenig Druck den vollen Hub nutzen und bei erhöhtem Druck sollen die Wippen aneinander schlagen???



ich denke, das kann man auf diesem Foto evt. verstehen. Ab einem gewissen Druck wird der Dämpfer nicht mehr weiter komprimiert, sondern die Anlenkung zwischen Hinterbau und Umlenkhebel klappt nach oben.


----------



## flatmoon (23. Juni 2008)

Klar hab ich verstanden, sollte auch keine Kritik von mir sein.
Aber diese Restverformung muss ja irgendwo her kommen -> Lager; Schrauben; Hinterbauaufnahme...
Das lässt das Vertrauen arg schwinden.


----------



## Bikeaddict (23. Juni 2008)

jo do samma dabei...
slayer cult 2006, 19"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (23. Juni 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Klar hab ich verstanden, sollte auch keine Kritik von mir sein.
> Aber diese Restverformung muss ja irgendwo her kommen -> Lager; Schrauben; Hinterbauaufnahme...
> Das lässt das Vertrauen arg schwinden.




Seh' ich genauso. Als Konstrukteur weiß ich wohl, daß CAD und Wirklichkeit nicht immer deckungsgleich sind, aber so ein "Fahrrädchen" für mehr als 2500 Euro (Rahmen) wird doch vorher auch mal vom Hersteller ausgiebig getestet. Oder (lieber) nich?

Also mit dem New Slayer und SXC Hybriden bin ich noch nicht durch. Wenn man den SXC-Hinterbau direkt an den Umlenkhebel (Verbindung Rahmen/Dämpfer) adaptiert. (Man müsste zum Spinnen mal die CAD-Daten haben...)

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt was es gibt und wie sich BA/RM der Sache annehmen....


----------



## flatmoon (23. Juni 2008)

Ja wenn man selber Ing. ist und sich auch schon mal mit einer Kinematikberechnung auseinandergesetzt hat, dann kann man bei diesem problem echt nur mit dem Kopf schüttel bzw. brechen

An CAD-Daten wäre ich auch sehr interessiert ;-) ... die bekommt man aber sicherlich nicht


----------



## rocsam (23. Juni 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal erlaubt im Bild von Mr Freeride etwas rum zu malen, da es eine super Perspektive ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..klar! vergessen wir das mit den zu kurzen Hebeln: Wenn keine Luft im Dämpfer ist, dann ist der Widerstand zu gering, um den kurzen Hebel nach oben wegklappen zu lassen; wenn Luft drin ist, sucht sich der Hebel ab einem gewissen Grad der Einfederung den Weg des GERINGSTEN Widerstandes und klappt als Ausweichbewegung nach oben weg. Das sieht ganz nach einem Konstruktionsfehler aus, vielleicht war das auch der Grund, weshalb das SXC so schnell nachgeschoben wurde???


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin bis jetzt leider nicht 100% sicher, ob ich rechtlich gesehen von dem Kauf zurücktreten kann...
Weiss da jemand genaueres?


----------



## kreisel (23. Juni 2008)

Also: Konstruktionsfehler! 
Da hat bei RM wohl einer bei Kinematik gefehlt oder nicht richtig aufgepasst!


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2008)

Soviel also zur Kanadischen Handarbeit..zum Glück bin ich noch zufrieden mit meinem SXC  Bin gespannt wann wir da was finden werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Also ich bin bis jetzt leider nicht 100% sicher, ob ich rechtlich gesehen von dem Kauf zurücktreten kann...
> Weiss da jemand genaueres?



Schau mal hier:
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/wertersatz-kaufvertrag-mangel.htm
Sieht ganz gut aus.

Ich bin aber trotzdem froh, dass mein Kauf erst 4 1/2 Monate zurückliegt, da ist das Erfahrungsgemäß einfacher, Ansprüche durchzusetzen. Du hast Deine "Kitty" doch auch noch nicht so arg lang, oder?

@rocsam:
Die Vermutung bzgl. des SXCs habe ich auch schon geäußert...alles in allem schon seltsam, dass ein komplett neu konstruiertes und hochgelobtes Bike so schnell wieder von der Bühne verschwindet. Mehr sage ich dazu jetzt nicht, laufendes Verfahren und so...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2008)

das ist sooo bekackt.
Hätte ich von RM auchnicht erwartet. Wann ging Richie Schley noch mal von RM weg??

Was mich allerdings wundert, ist das sie jetzt das gleiche Anlengungsprinzip beim Slayer SS verbauen! SOgar mit 1 cm mehr Federweg?


----------



## rocsam (23. Juni 2008)

..wenn man sich zur Patentschrift&Zeichnung des Konstrukteurs durchgoogelt, erkennt man, dass dieses zweite, kurze Gelenk eigentlich nur dazu dient, das "Host-Link"-Patent zu umgehen...
Naja, was wird wohl für RM jetzt teurer? Horst-Link Gebühren wären mE billiger als neue Hinterbauten....
Das Rad soll laut Spezifikationen von RM 152mm Federweg am Heck bieten. Da es das nicht tut, muss RM jetzt wohl nachbessern. Mein Tipp: Nehmt umgehend mit dem Händler eures Vertrauens Kontakt auf und reklamiert den zu geringen Federweg...


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das ist sooo bekackt.
> Hätte ich von RM auchnicht erwartet. Wann ging Richie Schley noch mal von RM weg??
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist das sie jetzt das gleiche Anlengungsprinzip beim Slayer SS verbauen! SOgar mit 1 cm mehr Federweg?



Vielleicht habt ihr da dann eure Lösung..


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Juni 2008)

die frage bleib aber ob des SS dann des gleiche prob hat
den der hinterbau is mehr oder weinger abgesehn vom ausfallende gleich geblieben


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juni 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..wenn man sich zur Patentschrift&Zeichnung des Konstrukteurs durchgoogelt, erkennt man, dass dieses zweite, kurze Gelenk eigentlich nur dazu dient, das "Host-Link"-Patent zu umgehen...
> Naja, was wird wohl für RM jetzt teurer? Horst-Link Gebühren wären mE billiger als neue Hinterbauten....



Da stimme ich Dir zu, vor allem, weil es wirklich "richtig neue" Hinterbauten braucht, da ja selbst ein Austauschhinterbau nicht die Lösung des Problems darstellt. Was ein Bullshit. 

Ach ja, beim SS wird ein Fehler wahrsch. noch schwerer festzustellen sein, weil ein Stahlfederdämpfer bekanntlich keinen O-Ring hat. Wäre aber wirklich mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/wertersatz-kaufvertrag-mangel.htm
> Sieht ganz gut aus.
> 
> Ich bin aber trotzdem froh, dass mein Kauf erst 4 1/2 Monate zurückliegt, da ist das Erfahrungsgemäß einfacher, Ansprüche durchzusetzen. Du hast Deine "Kitty" doch auch noch nicht so arg lang, oder?



Sieht sogar sehr gut aus! Vielen Dank für den Link...

Ich hab meine "Kitty" auch erst 4 1/2 Monate...anfang Februar gekauft. Oh man...


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..wenn man sich zur Patentschrift&Zeichnung des Konstrukteurs durchgoogelt,



Könntest Du bitte mal einen Link dazu Posten?


----------



## rocsam (23. Juni 2008)

..aber gerne doch:

http://74.125.39.104/search?q=cache...+for+procycle+Patent&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

bzw:

United States Patent US7216883

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20060197306.pdf

Gruss


----------



## flatmoon (23. Juni 2008)

Bin echt mal gespannt was RM dazu sagt. Mit nem neuen Hinterbau ist das nicht getan...da muss ne andere konstruktion her!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (23. Juni 2008)

@flatmoon Glaubst du wirklich das Rocky Mountain in seiner momentanen Einstellung zur Kundschaft im Ernst für so ein paar Leutchen aus Deutschland komplett neue Hinterbauten berechnet, design und baut ????  Wohl eher nicht. Die werden jedem von uns nen neuen Hinterbau anbieten und das wars....
Falls das so kommt und keine vernünftigen Vorschläge von Rocky Mountain kommen verchecke ich meins..und dann sich das Thema Rocky M. auch erledigt.


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Juni 2008)

naja mal abwarten was jetzt bei BA rauskommt..
denn n neuer hinterbau is ja ansich keine lösung des probs

ich für meinen teil fahr meins weiter wie bisher, werd mich aber schon mal nach nem neuen spielzeug umschaun
hab auch schon so n paar gefunden zu denen ich net nein sagen würd


----------



## Magura952 (23. Juni 2008)

Meine Alternativen sind auch schon ins Auge gefasst


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Meine Alternativen sind auch schon ins Auge gefasst



was soll's denn bei dir werden??
meins wird wohl wieder n canadier, aber n reinrassiger diesmal


----------



## Magura952 (23. Juni 2008)

Entweder ein Giant Reign X oder ein Santa Cruz Nomad...aber erstma warte ich was RM so unternimmt um unser Problem zu lösen  mag das Slayer und will es eigentlich weiter fahren aber nicht unter diesen Bedingungen


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Juni 2008)

jo so seh ich des auch, erstmal abwarten 
bei mir wird's definitiv n devinci, weiß nur noch net ob's des wilson oder des frantik wird.
des entscheidet sich dann so gegen ende des jahres


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juni 2008)

So, ich bin auch dabei!
Slayer 90 (06)
Fox RP3 16bar


----------



## big toe (23. Juni 2008)

War jetzt wie gesagt zwei Tage in Winterberg unterwegs, hab auch die ganze Zeit auf die Position des O-Rings geachtet und ihn vor jedem Drop ganz nach oben geschoben. 

Dabei kam heraus, dass er zwei Stellungen annimmt. Bei kleinen Drops wie bekannt einen Zentimeter vor dem Schaftende und bei größeren Drops ca. einen halben Zentimeter vor dem Schaftende. 

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich den Dämpfer extra etwas soft abgestimmt habe.


@ kleiner rocky

Die Devinci Bikes kannte ich gar nicht, hab sie mir dann mal im Internet angeschaut und muss sagen die sehen richtig schmucke aus. Das Hectik und das Frantik sehen dem Slayer vom Hauptrahmen auch ziemlich ähnlich, nur die Hinterbauten und die Anlenkungen der Dämpfer sind komplett anders. 


Na dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juni 2008)

Für den Fall, dass Rocky bis Anfang August keine funktionierende Lösung anbietet, werde ich das Bike zurückgeben und mich dann auch nach Alternativen umsehen. Meinen Händler habe ich heute schon telefonisch informiert. Aber jetzt erstmal abwarten, was morgen bei Arseburns Tlefonat rumkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (23. Juni 2008)

Hab mir die Binkes von Devinci auch mal angeschaut. Am besten gefällt mir das Hectik ! Gibts das auch als Rahmenkit ?


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Juni 2008)

also so viel wie heut in erfahrung bringen konnt gibt's da schon rahmen-kits, von einigen modellen
aber am besten mal bei http://www.freeborn.co.uk nach fragen
denn devinci bikes bekommst in DE net, zumindest hab ich bisher noch kein händler gefunden
außerdem sind die bei freeborn auch recht günstig
des frantik 2 kost mit versand so was um die 2300, immer halt abhängig vom wechselkurs 

aber vorallem sind die devinci bikes noch echte kanadier 
gibt auch nen thread hier im forum dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314962&highlight=devinci+deutschland


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

@Magura952
es ist ja wohl klar dass RM keine Neukonstruktion für alle Slayerbesitzer macht . Die Frage ist doch eher was nimmt sich RM von unserem Problem an und wenn ja was kann man als Reklamation erwarten?


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juni 2008)

@ arseburn: Schon was Neues?

Momentaner Stand, wir wären jetzt bei 17:

 - big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

  - fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

  - mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

  - arseburn

  - timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

  - maggo

  - kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

 - magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

 - nopf

 - seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar

 - Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

 - zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"

 - Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar

 - kreisel

 - dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar

- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"

 - Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar


----------



## Lynus (24. Juni 2008)

Nehmt mich mal mit auf in eure Liste:

Slayer 30 - 2007 - 19" - Fox RP2 ca. 16-17 bar

Hatte zwar bisher noch keine Probleme, bin aber auch noch dabei, mich an den Grenzbereich des Bikes ranzutasten.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



von @Fabeymer wurde ich angefragt wie es beim SS aussieht 

das könnt ev eine lösung sein, denn beim SS sieht das bauteil schmaler aus
aber dies wäre eine sache von BA od. RM ob dies geht   





nicht ganz eingefedert, die hälfte des gummipuffers ist gequätscht  .. (da es nicht ganz einfach ist vollen druck aufs bike zu geben und ein foto zu machen ) aber hat noch platz 



wär ja auch der oberhammer, wenn das gleiche problem bestanden hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juni 2008)

@ Lynus: Es macht keinen Sinn dich in die Liste aufzunehmen, wenn Du nicht weißt ob das Problem überhaupt besteht! Wie man rausbekommt, ob man betroffen ist, wurde ausführlich beschrieben. Bitte testen und wenn Du dann wirklich betroffen bist, kommst Du natürlich auch auf die Liste. 

@ blaubaer : Danke für die Mühe, das unterstützt ja die These mancher, die vermuten das das Slayer nicht ohne Grund so kurz in der anfänglichen Form existierte...


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

Dies Umlenkteile des SS könnten das Anschlagproblem lösen.
Es würde sich jedoch nichts an dem Problem des Durchsackens des Hinterbaus ab einem gewissen Federweg ändern, da die Hebelverhältnisse und die Kinematik gleichbleiben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht löst das ja echt unsere Probleme.
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich in Willingen drauf bestanden einmal das Ding vom SS bei mir einzubauen. Ist nicht mal eine Sache von 5 min.

Hey Christian...ich hoffe du liest das bevor du bei BA anrufts.
Könntest Sie ja gleich mal drauf aufmerksam machen
Das ist eigentlich deren Job....aber naja


----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

also wenn dadurch des prob gelöst wird wär des echt gut.
und wahrscheinlich auch die einfachste lösung

bin ja mal gespannt was die von BA bzw RM dazu sagen


----------



## arseburn (24. Juni 2008)

Sooo...

ich hatte grade ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Herrn Schröder von BA. Wie schon vermutet, hat mich/uns das Gespräch nicht wirklich weitergebracht.
Herr Schröder war aber sehr freundlich und engagiert.

Kurz und bündig zusammengefasst:
> BA steht wegen des Problems mit RM in Kontakt. 
>Das Problem war nicht bekannt, bis Mr.Freeride darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.
>Aus Sicht von BA bzw. RM ist das Problem beim Dämpfer zu suchen. >Begründung: Bei einem Fahrergewicht von > 85kg und entsprechend hohem Luftdruck im Dämpfer klappen die zwei Schenkel vom Umlenker aufeinander. 
>Sprich: Fehlkonstruktion für den standartgemäß verbauten Luftdämpfer.
>Das Problem besteht angeblich bei Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehältern nicht, da die Progression zum Ende des Federwegs nicht so hoch ist, weshalb die Konstruktion des Umlenkers wieder funktionieren dürfte, oder besser gesagt: nicht mehr aneinander schlagen sollten. 
>RM sucht jetzt nach Dämpfern, die über die richtigen Einbaumaße und einen Ausgleichsbehälter verfügen.
>BA wartet nun auf weitere Informationen seitens RM

Wir sind so verblieben, dass ich sporadisch anrufe um Neuigkeiten zu erhalten. Sollten neue Informationen bezüglich unseres Problems verfügbar sein, werden diese aber auch auf der Homepage von BA gepostet.

Tut mir leid, dass ich Euch jetzt nicht die erhoffte Lösung des Problems unterbreiten kann, aber es scheint so, als wären erstmal alle Beteiligten bemüht, eine Lösung zu finden.
Sollte sich in einem Monat allerdings nichts getan haben, geht mein Bike zurück an den Händler....


----------



## arseburn (24. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hey Christian...ich hoffe du liest das bevor du bei BA anrufts.
> Könntest Sie ja gleich mal drauf aufmerksam machen



Leider zu spät....


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juni 2008)

Ich gebe Flaatmoon aber recht, das dies nicht das "eigentliche" Problem löst. Der Dämpfer wird doch weiterhin ab einem gewissen Punkt falsch angelenkt und der Hinterbau klappt nach oben weg, statt linear auf den Dämpfer einzuwirken. Nur merkt man dies nun nicht mehr anhand des ungenutzten Hubs, da ja die zwei Bauteile nicht mehr aneinander stoßen. Ändert aber wie gesagt nichts am wegklappen der Umlenkhebel... ich hoffe es versteht jemand was ich meine!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juni 2008)

@ arseburn: also ich fahre ja mit 75 kg und einem Roco 3PL mit 10 bar, versuchsweise auch 9 bar. Das Problem blieb dasselbe... Naja, ich weiß was ich zu tun habe!


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

@timbowjoketown
ja stimmt genau. Das hängt nur mit dem Hebelverhältnis und den Winkel zusammen (für die Maschbauer unter uns). Das Zusammenschlagen wird dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder bei gr. Lasten heißt drops etc auftreten


----------



## Magura952 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich wiege nicht mal 85KG  wie soll denn dann bitte die Aussage von RM/BA auf mich zutreffen ?? Naja 1 Monat warten bis die evtl ne Lösung haben..*grummel* Ich spare schon ma auf ein Neues..

Oder ich schaffe mir nen FOX Stahlfederdämpfer an wo der Ausgleichsbehälter Extern angebracht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Oder ich schaffe mir nen FOX Stahlfederdämpfer an wo der Ausgleichsbehälter Extern angebracht wird...



ich wieg komplett mit voller ausstattung grad mal 70 kg wenn überhaupt soviel 
und n stahlfederdämpfer mit externem ausgleichsbehälter is net grad billig

naja ich test des heut mal mit n bissel weniger druck im dämpfer mal schaun was da rauskommt

@arseburn danke  des is schon mal n anfang mal schaun wie sich des jetzt weiter entwickelt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

@ Magura
und bist du sicher das da das Problem nicht auch auftaucht aus irgend welchen Gründen? Dann gibt man schon wieder Geld aus und am Ende hats nichts gebracht.

Bin ich der Einzige der gerade am abkotzen ist? 
Irgendwie glaube ich da noch nicht so dran....
Dann bekommen wir eventuell alle so einen Murksdämpfer.
Ich gebe also äusserts ungerne meinen Roco aus technischen und optischen Gründen wieder her..


----------



## kreisel (24. Juni 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> @timbowjoketown
> ja stimmt genau. Das hängt nur mit dem Hebelverhältnis und den Winkel zusammen (für die Maschbauer unter uns). Das Zusammenschlagen wird dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder bei gr. Lasten heißt drops etc auftreten



So sehe ich das auch. Ich würde meine Großmutter verwetten, daß ein anderer Dämpfer die Kinematik nicht verändert.
Von wegen Progression am Ende und Ausgleichbehälter: Wenn das Fahrergewicht über 100 kg ist, machen wir einfach den Ausgleichbehälter größer (Dimension Bierdose), und dadurch wird die ungüntige Anordnung der Umlenkhebel nicht so hart belastet.

Das ist ja mal ein Ansatz: Man bekämpft die Symptome und vernachlässigt die Ursache.


----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

hast den float denn nimmer der original verbaut war?
denn wenn dann wollen eh sicher den ham, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Magura952 (24. Juni 2008)

@Mr Freeride Angekotzt ?! Bin ich total hab die Kiste erst gerade neu und schon ist se quasi im Ar***... Ich spare erstma Kohle zusammen  und verchecke das Rocky dann guck ich ma was ich dann hole, Giant Devinci Ironhorse...und damit ist die Rocky dann wohl auch tabu...leider ! Das mit dem Dämpfer war nur eine Überlegung aber kein Plan.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

das mit dem angekotzt meinte ich jetzt nicht böse.
Ich wollte damit nur mitteilen wie ich mich fühle 

Also der Roco hat die Kinematik echt verbessert. Und ich habe das Problem auch bei gerade mal 50-100 PSI.
Somit ist die Erklärung quasi fürn Arsch.
Müsst ihr auch mal probieren.


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

ich stelle mir eher die Frage wie das mit einer Rekalamtion über den Händler des Vertrauens aussieht. Wenn RM schon zugibt, dass ein Konstruktionsfehler vorliegt muss der Kunde doch Recht auf ein funktionierendes Produkt haben 
Wir haben ja alle bares Geld dafür hingelegt


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich Euch jetzt nicht die erhoffte Lösung des Problems unterbreiten kann, aber es scheint so, als wären erstmal alle Beteiligten bemüht, eine Lösung zu finden.
> Sollte sich in einem Monat allerdings nichts getan haben, geht mein Bike zurück an den Händler....




Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen! Ich werde genauso verfahren, wenn ich bis Ende Juli nicht getan hat. Wäre zwar schade, aber in dem Fall unumgänglich.
Danke auch an Blaubär für die Fotos vom SS und überhaupt alle Leute, die hier sehr konstruktiv mitgepostet und Ursachenforschung betrieben haben. 



Edit: 



> >Aus Sicht von BA bzw. RM ist das Problem beim Dämpfer zu suchen. >Begründung: Bei einem Fahrergewicht von > 85kg und entsprechend hohem Luftdruck im Dämpfer klappen die zwei Schenkel vom Umlenker aufeinander.
> >Sprich: Fehlkonstruktion für den standartgemäß verbauten Luftdämpfer.



Da verstehe ich jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb es am Dämpfer liegen soll, wenn einen Satz später von einer Fehlkonstruktion gesprochen wird.

Und nochwas habe ich vergessen:

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass bei einem Bike, dessen Einsatzbereich eindeutig die härtere Gangart ist, die Dämpferanlenkung filigraner gestaltet wurde, als dies beim "Ursprungsmodell" der Fall war. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Problem wirklich so unbekannt war, aber ich möchte hier auch nichts unterstellen.

Würde eine Adaption des SS-Hinterbaus überhaupt ohne weiteres funktionieren? Der hat ja andere Ausfaller und ist auch schwerer als der jetzige. Fragen über Fragen...fest steht nur eines: Durch die ganze Sache hat meine Freude am Slayer einen kräftigen Dämpfer  erhalten und ich bin wirklich am überlegen, es meinem Händler schon nächste Woche wieder auf's Auge zu drücken.


----------



## Osti (24. Juni 2008)

bevor die Emotionen hochkochen würde ich auch erst mal abwarten. 

BA ist vermutlich genauso ahnungslos wie wir zuvor und muss das Problem erst mal mit RM klären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2008)

Naja, das Rocky nicht immer die erhoffte Lösung bringt habe ich auch inzwischen lernen müssen. Aber egal, war eigentlich ja soweit mit dem Bike zufrieden nur schade das dieses Problem nun doch aufgetaucht ist. Ich denke mal das Rocky mal wieder Kunden verlieren wird. 

zum Thema Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und externen Ausgleichsbehälter sag ich nur ..viel zu teuer ...  hab mich da schlau gemacht und ich bin nicht bereit ca. 565 Euros für einen nicht von mir vollbrachten Fehler auszugeben. 

Ich selber wiege 95 kg, bei mir könnte die Theorie von BA schon zutreffen. Ich werde mal weiter abwarten und wenn sich diese Saison nichts tut werde ich mich nach anderen schönen Töchtern umschauen ...

Ich hoffe aber das RM und BA eine Lösung finden da ich ja das Slayer schon gut finde ...


----------



## arseburn (24. Juni 2008)

Da ihr ja alle von VERKAUFEN redet, wollte ich euch nochmal mit der Nase auf diesen LINK stossen...
Verkaufen ist ja immer mit Verlust behaftet...


----------



## Magura952 (24. Juni 2008)

@ Mr Freeride Weiß doch das nicht böse gemeint war  

@Osti So sehe ich das auch die werden erstma erstaunt sein das es mit dem Slayer ein Problem gibt und jetzt nach Lösungen suchen. 

@Dome 2001  Ich werde ebenfalls abwarten und das Slayer nicht so hart prügeln das mir die Hebelage hinten nicht aufeinander knallt. Und nebenbei schon mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## big toe (24. Juni 2008)

Erst mal vielen Dank an Dich arseburn, dass Du die Sache in die Hand genommen hast!

Meint ihr wirklich es ist eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion, die Anlenkung vom SS ist eigentlich identisch. Vielleicht hat das SS aber auch das gleiche Problem wie unsere Slayer und Rocky hat es absolut nicht gecheckt.

Wenn das mit dem Stahldämpfer wirklich eine Lösung wäre, dann wäre ich damit auch zufrieden! Aber nur wenn Rocky oder BA dafür latzen würde.

Da bleibt uns ja nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten, aber zum Glück ist das Recht auf unserer Seite!

Ciao

Christof


----------



## Lynus (24. Juni 2008)

Es gibt da noch zwei Punkte, die mir aufgefallen sind:

1.) Ist es nicht seltsam, dass das NEW SLAYER so schnell schon wieder vom Markt genommen, bzw. durch Slayer SXC und Slayer SS ersetzt/ergänzt wurde? Dies könnte die Vermutung einer Fehlkonstruktion nahe legen, muß es aber nicht. Wenn man jedoch die Laufzeiten der anderen RM-Modelle vergleicht ist dies schon auffällig. 

2.) Ich hab mal ein bisschen im amerikanischen MTBR Forum gestöbert. Wenn es ein allgemeines Problem mit dem Slayer gibt, sollten es die Amerikaner doch auch haben. Dort fand ich aber nichts dazu. Das Forum ist insgesamt weniger frequentiert als www.mtb-news.de, aber bei der allgemeinen Klagewut der Amis hätte ich doch erwartet, dass sich da ein paar melden. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

Besten Dank arseburn für die Bemühungen
Ich denke auch das hier im ernst Fall die Gewährleistungsfrist von 24 Monaten greifen kann. Verkaufen ist keine Lösung. Abwarten was RM sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> die Anlenkung vom SS ist eigentlich identisch. Vielleicht hat das SS aber auch das gleiche Problem wie unsere Slayer



nein, sag ich dazu  
wiege gut und gerne ü90kg komplett aber durchsacken tut das SS nicht


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2008)

Wir sollten wirklich mal abwarten und wir werden dann sehen was Rocky tatsächlich unternimmt. Ich sag es mal so, mein Slayer werde ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz so her nehmen, und wenn es anstößt, dann ist es halt so ... 

Mein Slayer ist nun auch schon 2 Jahre alt, wollt eigentlich nach dem 3 Jahr mir so oder so ein neues Bike anschaffen, nur ob es dann ein Rocky wird ist die große Frage, das Slayer werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten, auch wenn ich es nur zu einem stabilen Tourer umbaue  und zum prügeln hol ich mir was anderes ...

Aber wir sollten RM die Chance geben uns eine Lösung anzubieten.

Dir arseburn vielen Dank!!


----------



## Lynus (24. Juni 2008)

Nach Rücksprache mit Timbowjoketown sind´s nun 18:

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

- arseburn

- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

- maggo

- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf

- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar

- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"

- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar

- kreisel

- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar

- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"

- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar

- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

frei nach dem Motto "Was man nicht weiß, macht einen nicht heiß!"
muss ich mih bei euch entschuldigen, das ich euch jetzt den Spaß an eurem Slayer genommen habe.....

Hätte ich mal bloß die Klappe gehalten 

Ansonsten können wir echt nichts anderes tun als erst mal abwarten.
Oder hat einer die möglichkeit denn einen Hebel vom SS und New Slayer  kurz zu tauschen? Würde mich mal verdammt interessieren


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2008)

So, endlich haben wir den schuldigen!!!

Alle auf Mr.Freeride  Er ist schuld an allem .. mega gins ...

Nein, finde es ja gut das es so aufmerksame Menschen gibt und auch klasse das es ein Forum gibt!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

da haste verdammt Recht.
In einer Situation wie dieser hilft ein Forum ungemein.


----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride
ach den spaß hast mir bisher net verdorben, werd mein slayer jetzt nur nimmer so hart rannehmen, also mach dir mal kein kopp

zum ballern muß ich mir dann halt doch n neues zulegen aber des passt schon, will eh mehr fw ham


----------



## hotspice (24. Juni 2008)

servus, bin zurück vom urlaub und hab mir mein slayer mal vorgenommen,

der fox luftdämpfer lässt sich im 0-bar modus(luftlos) bis zum ende der kolbenstange zusammendrücken ohne das da was aufeinanderschlägt, und beim betrachten sieht es eigentlich so aus als sollte es klappen.


bin ich dann nicht davon betroffen?

lässt es sich nur beim fahren feststellen?

meines ist ein 16,5er SE

wenn müssen doch alle betroffen sein?? also ich meine wenn ein anderer 16,5er das problem hat dann ich auch oder besser gesagt dann alle 16,5er?

oder könnten während der produktion änderungen eingeflossen sein?


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juni 2008)

Lies Dir mal die letzten Seiten durch, da wird es erklärt. Der luflose Zustand bringt keinen Aufschluss, wichtig ist das der Dämpfer den normalen Druck hat, sonst tritt der Effekt nicht auf. Wenn Du bei normalem Luftdruck nur ca. 47 mm Hub nutzen kannst, dann gehörst Du dazu. Ein paar wenige scheint es zu geben, bei denen es funktioniert, daher teste mal. Wenn Du dazu gehörst, übersichtshalber die bestehende Liste kopieren, Dich eintragen und posten!


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> wenn müssen doch alle betroffen sein??



ja hast recht wenn dann trifft es alle slayer-user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

das Ding ist, du musst es mit Druck im Dämpfer machen.

Ich denke nicht das es eine Änderrung in der Produktion gab.
Da 2006er und 2007er Modelle das gleiche Problem haben.

@ kleiner Rocky
so kann man es natürlch auch machen 
werde ich wohl erstmal nicht anders machen.

Noch einen Monat und ich werde es mal etwas härter in der Abfahrt ran nehmen. Mal sehen was passiert. Dann fahren wir nach Porte du Soleil. 
Mein Bruder bekommt es dann fürn den Urlaub untern Arsch. Ich lasse ihn doch nicht sein Kona mitnehmen 
2 Rocky und ein Kona...wie siehst das denn aus??


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Freeride 
schön vll. sieht man sich dort. Bin die erste August woche dort wollte eigentlich auch rocky fahren aber mal sehen


----------



## Magura952 (24. Juni 2008)

@flatmoon  Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...wenn jetzt aber aufeinmal tausende von Beschwerden kriegen würde wegen nicht richtig funktionierender Slayerhinterbauten würden die beklopt werden  Die einen juckt es evtl nicht die andern haben es evtl auch noch garnicht bemerkt...

@Mr. Freeride Ich bin ab Sonntag in der Eifel  Da werde ich auch erstma gucken was mit der Kiste so geht. Vom Federweg her reichen mir 160mm mehr als aus  Da werde ich auch bei bleiben. Mal schaun was Rocky so einfällt. Noch ein Danke an arseburn !


----------



## arseburn (24. Juni 2008)

Nachtrag:

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass RM unteranderem noch davon ausgeht, dass einige Umlenker von der Norm abweichen könnten...in der Art, dass die Lager bzw Achsbohrungen leicht versetzt sind (es war immerhin von 1-2mm die Rede). 
Ich halte das aber für Schmarrn, bzw. wenn es schon so weit gekommen sein sollte, dann kann man von der Rocky Qualitätskontrolle nicht viel erwarten.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber
Gruss


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> ... dass RM unteranderem noch davon ausgeht, dass einige Umlenker von der Norm abweichen könnten...in der Art, dass die Lager bzw Achsbohrungen leicht versetzt sind (es war immerhin von 1-2mm die Rede).



oh man, jetzt schon die ersten Erklärungsversuche seitens RM! Super!
Aber auch 1-2mm ändern nichts an dem Problem der Konstruktion!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

@ flatmoon
ja sehr cool. Wir sind auch vom 2. - 10.8 da.
Mein Bruder, Sw!tch und ich. Wir wohnen in Champery in einem Chalet.
Wir können uns ja kurz vorher noch mal in Verbindung setzen


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Freeride
jau wenn bei uns alles steht mit dem Hotel können wir noch mal texten


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass RM unteranderem noch davon ausgeht, dass einige Umlenker von der Norm abweichen könnten...in der Art, dass die Lager bzw Achsbohrungen leicht versetzt sind (es war immerhin von 1-2mm die Rede).
> Ich halte das aber für Schmarrn, bzw. wenn es schon so weit gekommen sein sollte, dann kann man von der Rocky Qualitätskontrolle nicht viel erwarten.
> ...



1-2mm und dann (wenn man es weiß) ein so deutlich vernehmbares Geräusch? Kann ich mir nich vorstellen. Und was soll das damit zu tun haben, dass sich der Hebel nach oben hin verwindet? Irgendwie  in meinen Augen...


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

Ein einfacher Vergleich des SXC und des new Slayer legt schon nahe, dass der SXC Hinterbau ins Slayer passen könnte?!?!
Falls RM nicht die Aufnahme des Hinterbaus im Hauptrahmen geändert hat. Hat einer die Möglichkeit das in Real zu messen? Werde die Tag bei dem Dealer meines Vertrauens mal selber schauen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (24. Juni 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Vergleich des SXC und des new Slayer legt schon nahe, dass der SXC Hinterbau ins Slayer passen könnte?!?!
> Falls RM nicht die Aufnahme des Hinterbaus im Hauptrahmen geändert hat. Hat einer die Möglichkeit das in Real zu messen? Werde die Tag bei dem Dealer meines Vertrauens mal selber schauen gehen.



Das denke ich auch. Habe kein Bildchen vom New Slayer gefunden, aber wenn der SS Hinterbau weitestgehend dem des NS entspricht könnte das passen. Bin jetzt nicht der große Bildbearbeiter aber ich hab mal die Bildchen vom SXC und SS von der RM HP aufeinander gelegt:

SXC:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/126274

SS:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/126275

...und jetzt zusammen:





Sieht sich doch schon sehr ähnlich und wahrscheinlich werden auch viele gleiche Teile verwendet z. B. Hauptlager.


----------



## hotspice (24. Juni 2008)

mal ne andere möglichkeit, auch wenn die bestimmt keinem gefallen wird.

dämpfer mit weniger hub??

dann schlägt das teil nicht mehr, hat aber natürlich weniger federweg.


----------



## rocsam (24. Juni 2008)

...eine Bitte an die Geo-/Fahrwerks-Dämpferhubspezialisten: 152mm Federweg bei 57mm Dämpferhub ergibt eine Übersetzung von 2,6666...womit bei nur 47mm erzielbarem Hub nur etwa 125mm zur Verfügung stehen, soweit, so klar. Aber, angenommen, der Dämpfer hat 3:1 Übersetzung und nicht 2,66666...?? Dann wären es bei 47mm Hub immerhin141mm  echter Federweg. Die Kennlinie ist zum Ende hin extrem progressiv. Hat mal jemand den echten Federweg bei 47mm Hub gemessen?? Also Referenzpunkt suchen: zB Ende des Sitzrohres und einmal unbelastet und einmal belastet mit 47mm Hub Nachmessen (geht leider nur zu zweit: einer drückt von oben auf den Sattel, der andere misst...)-die Differenz ist der echte Federweg, bei 125mm wären es dann wirklich 2,6666:1 Übersetzung....Vielleicht passiert das Umschlagen des Hebels erst bei Überschreitung der 152mm, sozusagen als "Schutz"???


----------



## haural (24. Juni 2008)

Also das mit dem Hub ist ja schon ne üble Sache, hatte echt schon Befürchtungen Meiner gehört dazu. Da ich nun aber endlich mal nachprüfen konnte, kann ich sagen, bei mir scheints zu passen  Abstreifgummi geht genau bis zur Kante des Kolbens. Slayer 30 von 2006...allerdings in USA gekauft.

Hoffe Ihr bekommt alle adequaten Ersatz/Entschädigung.


----------



## Osti (24. Juni 2008)

@rocsam: das gilt aber nur bei linearer Anlenkung. Ansonsten ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim einfedern....


----------



## flatmoon (24. Juni 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> mal ne andere möglichkeit, auch wenn die bestimmt keinem gefallen wird.
> 
> dämpfer mit weniger hub??



okay richtig, aber dafür brauch ich keinen neuen Dämpfer sondern einfach nur mehr Luftdruck in der Kammer.

@Osti hat recht die Hebelverhältnisse ändern sich extrem beim slayer. Somit sind am Ende des Ferderwegs die Kräfte die den Dämpfer zusammendrücken sollen kleiner als die die es schaffen die Wippen zum Druchschlagen zu bewegen.

Fast hätte ichs vergessen bin nun def. mit von der Party. War gerade auch noch mal testen und habe meinen Schmutzfang von den Wippen entfernt. Jetzt hört man das Druckknallen mal GANZ deutlich.
Slayer 30 2007 16bar Luftdruck Fahrergewicht mit Klamotten ca. 80kg.

Ich sag mal das Problem haben dann wohl alle Slayer egal welches Bj.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopf (25. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,ich wollte mal nachhören wie es nun weiter geht mit unseren hinterbauproblemen. hat jemand ne konkrete idee oder weiss wie es weitergeht? hab leider nicht die zeit immer nachzulesen und up to date zu bleiben,deshalb wäre ich für eine einfache verständliche antwort echt dankbar. mfg jörg


----------



## Zitzenfichte (25. Juni 2008)

Also hab Gestern bei mir auch mal geschaut und ich bin auch mit dabei!


RM Slayer Cult 06  Rahmenhöhe 18  Fox Float RP3 11bar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

@ nopf
das ist der bisherige Stand. Jetzt heißt es wohl erst mal abwarten.



arseburn schrieb:


> Sooo...
> 
> ich hatte grade ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Herrn Schröder von BA. Wie schon vermutet, hat mich/uns das Gespräch nicht wirklich weitergebracht.
> Herr Schröder war aber sehr freundlich und engagiert.
> ...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juni 2008)

Hier fährt doch auch ein Slayer rum, das den DHX mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut hat. Ist der Besitzer auch mit auf der Liste? Wenn nein, dann wäre es super, wenn er sein Slayer mal eingehend untersuchen und die Ergebnisse hier präsentieren würde.
Vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Juni 2008)

Das bin ich jetzt, und an meinen umlenkhebeln ist keine macke, trotzt durchschlag nicht. ich kann später nochmal versuchen mit der hand das rad so zu kompremieren das es auf endanschlag geht. Was mich aber noch zum denken bringt warum damals thomas vanderham am district ride ein slayer dabei hatte und dieses auch einen dhx mit externem ausgleichsbehälter hatte. Vielleicht war ja das problem damals schon bekannt, oder er wollte einfach nur bessere performance wie mit dem luftdämpfer.
gruß
bhg


----------



## arseburn (25. Juni 2008)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Das bin ich jetzt, und an meinen umlenkhebeln ist keine macke, trotzt durchschlag nicht.



Wie schon gesagt, ich habe auch keine Macke (an den Umlenkhebeln). Mach doch mal den "Kreidetest", dann brauchst du auch nichts per Hand kompremieren, sondern kannst dich geflissen mit Deinem ganzen Gewicht in den Sattel werfen.


----------



## flatmoon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich denke ein anderer Dämpfer kann und wird nicht die Lösung sein, da das Problem def. an der Konstuktion liegt!!!


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Juni 2008)

Also hab etz mal pro pedal und bottom out raus gemacht und bin rumgesprungen wie´n angebrannter ich bemerke bei 32° und da is nix Oo
gruß
bgh


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

hhhmm, eben war ein kumpel bei mir, slayer 50, rp23, 17bar er wiegt um die 90kg
er hatte schon mehrfach die schraube an der umlenkung gelüncht.
großkotzig wie ich bin hab ich ihm prophzeit das auch er von diesem problem betroffen ist. er hat ja das gleiche bike vom gleichen händler wie maggo.

vom dreck her sah es erstmal so aus als hätte er auch das problem.
dann haben wir die luft bis auf 10 bar aus dem dämpfer gelassen -> kein problem
dann bis auf 5 bar  auch kein problem. das versteh ich nicht, waren wir jetzt zu doof oder gibts wirklich modelle bei denen es funktioniert 




...und bitte fragt jetzt nicht für was die kabelbinder sind, ich weiß es auch nicht...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

bestimmt, falls er die Schraube nochmals lüncht, das der Bolzen nicht rausrutschen kann wenn er es nicht sofort bemerkt.

Ja bekackt.....das ist ja wieder komisch.
Und bei 15-17 Bar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (25. Juni 2008)

also bei 5 und 10 bar kann ich auch den vollen hub nutzen
aber dann is der dämpfer so weich dass er schon bei nem kleinen hüpfer durchschlägt!!
außerdem is des fahrverhalten dann echt fürn arsch!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> bestimmt, falls er die Schraube nochmals lüncht, das der Bolzen nicht rausrutschen kann wenn er es nicht sofort bemerkt.
> 
> Ja bekackt.....das ist ja wieder komisch.
> Und bei 15-17 Bar?



bei 15 bis 17 bar hat es ausgesehn als ob der federweg nicht voll ausgenutz. es war auch hier schon auf bilder gezeigt der ca. letzte zentimeter nicht genutz, sprich verdreckt   
man muß aber der vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, daß er ist in letzter zeit aus gesundheitlichen gründen nur in leichtem gelände unterwegs war. nächste woche fahren wir nach südtirol....mal schauen was dort passiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also bei 5 und 10 bar kann ich auch den vollen hub nutzen
> aber dann is der dämpfer so weich dass er schon bei nem kleinen hüpfer durchschlägt!!
> außerdem is des fahrverhalten dann echt fürn arsch!!!



der niedrige druck war ja nur zum testen....


----------



## kleiner rocky (25. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der niedrige druck war ja nur zum testen....



jo schon klar
hab ich ja auch schon gemacht
und wenn der o-ring 1cm vorm kolbenende stehn geblieben is dann is er leider wohl auch betroffen
ergo is des n allgemeines slayer prob -> sprich fehlkonstruktion


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nichts anderes vorstellen als dass dies ein generelles problem ist was bei dieser rahmen/dämpfer kombi auftritt. es bleibt also weiter spannend und von diesem handmade und pipapo kultshice bin ich echt geheilt.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2008)

es muß doch möglich sein den fehler/ das problem def. zu sehen. es kann doch nicht sein das es bei einem bei 5 bar auftritt beim nächsten bei 10 und wiederum bei nem anderen bei 15. das ist doch alles pillapalla, damit kommt man doch nirgends durch  das ganz muß doch verifizier und wiederholbar sein. ist ja alles schön und gut mit dem fett und was weiß ich nicht alles für methoden, aber doch nix genaues.

bike unter den sturz von ner tür oder der garage stellen, def. dämpferdruck (z.b. 17bar) und nen wagenheber auf den sattel. mit nem holzbalken den freiraum zum sturz überbrücken und dann drehen. jetzt sollte man das problem sehen...man könnte es sogar fotografieren und es ist wiederholbar, für jeden. 
man sollte das aber nicht alleine machen,  3 pers. wären gut. einer hälts bike, einer den balken und einer dreht. wenn dabei raus kommt das es eine fehlfunktion/konstruktion ist...bingo


----------



## arseburn (26. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... und von diesem handmade und pipapo kultshice bin ich echt geheilt.



... daher auch Deine Signatur 
So Leute, es müssen Tipps für mich her: Ich fahre in 3 Wochen in den Urlaub (natürlich mit Bike) und bin eigentlich geneigt, gar nicht zu warten, bis RM mit einer zusammengewurschteteln Nachbesserung daherkommt. Sprich: Slayer geht zurück an den Händler und ein neues Radl muss für den Urlaub her !
Bis jetzt bin ich immer noch ins Flatline verliebt, zumal das auch meiner Größe (2m) von der Geometrie (langes Oberrohr, langer Radstand) entgegen kommt. Aber wirklich wieder Rocky ? Ich meine das Fahrgefühl vom Slayer ist schon der Hammer....
Bitte gebt mir mal noch ein paar Tips, welches Bike mir noch passen könnte!
Intense, Ironhorse, Fusion, Commencal, Zonenschein, Morewood, Devinci fallen schon mal raus...alles zu klein


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Juni 2008)

@ Lucafabian: Wenn Du ein wenig gelesen hättest, wüsstest Du auch warum es nicht bei geringen Luftdrücken auftritt. Es istwiederholbar in dem Du mit normalem Luftdruck färst und dabei auf das Geräusch hörst und dir danach Deinen Dämpferhub anschaust. Das ist kein "pillapalla"! Und bevor ich hier mit Wagenheber rumexperimentiere und das Ding am Ende wie eine führerlose MIG durch meine Decke ballert, schmiere ich lieber etwas Fett auf die Teile um zu zeigen das sich die Umlenkhebel tatsächlich berühren.

@ arseburn: Flatline geht aber dann schon in eine ganz andere Richtung als das Slayer. Wieviel FW soll das "Neue" denn haben? Ich für meinen Teil bin von RM endgültig geheilt und werde mir ein Helius FR ordern. Fünf Jahre Garantie mit sofortigem Service, 167 mm FW und bei bedachtem Aufbau auch bei ca. 15 kg. Mit zweitem Radsatz für Bikepark geeignet und auch zugelassen.


----------



## Jako (26. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Mit zweitem Radsatz für Bikepark geeignet und auch zugelassen.



......das möchte ich gerade in diesem thread diskutieren

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4885019#post4885019

 - ist ein zweiter laufradsatz überhaupt nötig?? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (26. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ arseburn: Flatline geht aber dann schon in eine ganz andere Richtung als das Slayer. Wieviel FW soll das "Neue" denn haben? Ich für meinen Teil bin von RM endgültig geheilt und werde mir ein Helius FR ordern. Fünf Jahre Garantie mit sofortigem Service, 167 mm FW und bei bedachtem Aufbau auch bei ca. 15 kg. Mit zweitem Radsatz für Bikepark geeignet und auch zugelassen.



Ja, das stimmt...aber ich will ja auch in eine ganz andere Richtung  Downhill, Freeride, Bikepark ist das, was ich mit dem Radl vorhabe. 200mm FW sollten es schon sein. Mit Nicolai hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Als ich neulich aber auf einem Helius FR gesessen hab, hat mir das Gefühl von dem Rad gar nicht gefallen und optisch find ich die Dinger auch nicht so berauschend....oh mann, wer die Wahl hat....


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ... daher auch Deine Signatur


----------



## flatmoon (26. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ Lucafabian: Wenn Du ein wenig gelesen hättest, wüsstest Du auch warum es nicht bei geringen Luftdrücken auftritt. Es istwiederholbar in dem Du mit normalem Luftdruck färst und dabei auf das Geräusch hörst und dir danach Deinen Dämpferhub anschaust. Das ist kein "pillapalla"! Und bevor ich hier mit Wagenheber rumexperimentiere und das Ding am Ende wie eine führerlose MIG ...



danke timbowjoketown das seh ich genauso.

@ Lucafabian: Es hat nur mit den Kräfteverhältnissen beim einfedern zu tun, da sipelen dann die Gegenkräft (bei uns der Luftrduck im Dämpfer) eine entscheidende Rolle. Und glaub mir es ist IMMER wiederholbar!!!


----------



## arseburn (26. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Naja, ich meinte nicht deine Signatur sondern das, was unter deinem Avatar steht: kanadischer Eisenhaufen


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Juni 2008)

@ arseburn: ja wenn das so ist! Ich habe für solche Zwecke einen Keiler von Alutech und für Touren, Singletrails und Urlaube sollte das Slayer sein, wird jetzt das FR sein. Über Sitzposition und optische Vorlieben brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, mir taugt es super!

@ jako: Wenn man nicht nach jedem Bikeparkbesuch den Radsatz zentrieren will, bzw. die Felgen austauschen will, sollte man schon einen stabileren Radsatz einplanen. Zum einen denke ich das der Sam schon sauberer fährt als wir Normalsterblichen, zum anderen wird ihn ein defekter Radsatz am WE nicht stören und die dafür bessere Beschleunigung wird es ihm wert sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist für uns ein zweiter Radsatz unumgänglich, es sei denn man fährt mit dem DH-Radsatz touren, aber Spaß ist auch anders!


----------



## Jako (26. Juni 2008)

....ich habe ja auch zwei sätze, aber als ich das vom sam hill gesehen habe habe ich mich gefragt ob nicht die stabilität der laufradsätze oft unterschätzt wird..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (26. Juni 2008)

@arseburn evtl Specialized ? Das SX TRAIL soll angeblich nem großen Freerider in nix nachstehen und voll Parktauglich sein...ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht was denn jetzt werden soll....die SXC sind ansich ja schon geil aber wer weiß ob Rocky nicht auch da irgendwo ne Macke drin hat...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2008)

hey Christian schau mal hier

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-ROCKY-MOUN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das kannst du mit Glück ein verdammt gutes Schnäppchen machen.
1200 Dollar sind momentan 770 Euro + Versand, Zoll und MwSt kommste wohl immernoch richtig gut mit weg


----------



## arseburn (26. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> @arseburn evtl Specialized ? Das SX TRAIL soll angeblich nem großen Freerider in nix nachstehen und voll Parktauglich sein...ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht was denn jetzt werden soll....die SXC sind ansich ja schon geil aber wer weiß ob Rocky nicht auch da irgendwo ne Macke drin hat...



GEIL....das hab ich irgendwie immer übersehen...ist ja vom Oberrohr in xl noch länger als das Flatline....nur find ich den Rahmen nirgends in XL 




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey Christian schau mal hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-ROCKY-MOUN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Cool...vielen Dank..da werd ich mal n Auge drauf haben


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Naja, ich meinte nicht deine Signatur sondern das, was unter deinem Avatar steht: kanadischer Eisenhaufen



dann iss ja alles roger


----------



## Magura952 (26. Juni 2008)

@ Mr. Freeride Aber die Farbe die der Rahmen hat verursacht Augenkrebs...


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ... daher auch Deine Signatur
> So Leute, es müssen Tipps für mich her: Ich fahre in 3 Wochen in den Urlaub (natürlich mit Bike) und bin eigentlich geneigt, gar nicht zu warten, bis RM mit einer zusammengewurschteteln Nachbesserung daherkommt. Sprich: Slayer geht zurück an den Händler und ein neues Radl muss für den Urlaub her !



Zurückgeben geht aber nicht sofort, denn der Händler hat das Recht darauf, den Mangel durch Reparatur oder Austausch zu beheben. Erst wenn das nicht erfolgreich war kannst Du das Rad zurückgeben und bekommst Dein Geld wieder.


----------



## Magura952 (26. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zurückgeben geht aber nicht sofort, denn der Händler hat das Recht darauf, den Mangel durch Reparatur oder Austausch zu beheben. Erst wenn das nicht erfolgreich war kannst Du das Rad zurückgeben und bekommst Dein Geld wieder.



Wenn wir schon im Bereich BWL sind dann aber auch ganz genau !!  Der Händler/Hersteller hat das Recht *3 mal die Ware zu Reparieren* o.ä bevor vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten kannst....


----------



## kleiner rocky (26. Juni 2008)

jo so is dass
erstmal hat der händler die pflicht den mangel zu beseitigen bevor man die ware zurück geben darf

hab heut mal mein hinterbau zerlegt und festgestellt dass 3 der 4 achsen total trocken waren, nur die achse überm trettlager war n bissel geschmiert, aber auch nur n bissel
des knacken des hinterbaus is jetzt wech 
bilder von der bauaktion reich ich morgen nach


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon im Bereich BWL sind dann aber auch ganz genau !!  Der Händler/Hersteller hat das Recht *3 mal die Ware zu Reparieren* o.ä bevor vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten kannst....



Wir befinden uns da aber eher im Bereich Jura. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinaus, dass man jetzt erstmal abwarten sollte, bevor man sich den Kopf über ein potenzielles Nachfolger zerbricht.


----------



## Osti (27. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinaus, dass man jetzt erstmal abwarten sollte, bevor man sich den Kopf über ein potenzielles Nachfolger zerbricht.



that's it. Es hilft nix rumzuspekulieren. Ich denke neben arseburns Anruf  haben einige Leute das Problem über ihre Händler adressiert (ich zumindest, denn er ist mein erster Ansprechpartner). DIe haben das Thema an BA weitergegeben und BA soll sich bei mir melden, wenn die was neues aus BC hören. Da das ja kein "ich tausche mal fix ne Schraube gegen ne andere Schraube aus" Thema ist, wird es bestimmt 2 Wochen dauern... 

also ruhig Blut und abwarten. Auch wenn es schwer fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (27. Juni 2008)

so hier mal n aktuelles bild von meim bike






mein zerlegter hinterbau 





hab an der schwinge festgestellt dass die an der aufnahme schon ziemlich verkratz is





und hier noch die aufnahme im hauptrahmen, des foto isn bissel unscharf aber ich glaub man kann's erkennen





mehr bilder in meim fotoalbum


----------



## Magura952 (27. Juni 2008)

Also soweit ich das bei mir sehen kann schlägt bei mir hinten nix an. Ich springe oder droppe nun auch nicht mit der Kiste aber sie wird schon hard rangenommen. Auf stärkeren Wurzelteppichen hatte ich schon ein paar mal so eine Art Geräusch als ob der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Bin dann stehen geblieben um nachzugucken und der O-Ring war halt an der gewohnten Stelle 1cm vor dem eigentlichen Ende....ist dieses "Durchschlaggeräusch" das geräusch von dem Hinterbau wenn er die andere Stelle berührt ?


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2008)

Ja.


----------



## soederbohm (29. Juni 2008)

Och nöööö, hatte gerade das "Glück" mich mit meinem 30kg-Bergrucksack auf mein Slayer zu setzen und nach einigem Fahren hat ein kleiner Batzer Kuhfladen mir per Abdruck bewiesen, dass es bei mir auch anschlägt ;( Also gehör ich jetzt auch zum Club der Leute mit der komischen Kinematik :-(

Also warten wir mal ab, was BA und RMB jetzt dazu sagen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ribisl (29. Juni 2008)

Weiß immer noch nicht, ob meins betroffen ist.

Hier mal ein Foto mit neuen LRS und neuer Bremse.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juni 2008)

Bringst Du den O-Ring näher als einen cm an das Ende des Dämpferkolbens? Wenn nein, dann gehörst Du dazu, wenn ja, dann hast Du Glück gehabt.
Schieb den O-Ring mal ganz nach vorne und dann spring einfach mal 4-5 Stufen ins Flat und schau, wo sich der O-Ring dann befindet. Das machst Du vielleicht dreimal, dann solltest Du Gewissheit haben. Bei der Landung immer auf ein klackendes Geräusch achten.
Alternativ einfach mal Kreide oder so auf die hintere Wippe aufbringen und dann schauen, ob es bei einer gröberen Unebenheit abfärbt.


----------



## hotspice (30. Juni 2008)

so bin auch mit dabei!!

mit 9 bar hat es gut geklappt. habe mit öl beschmiert und nach dieser kleinen 2 stufigen treppe hatte es feindkontakt an der anderen seite.

echt schade. bitte nehmt mich mit in die liste auf.

slayer SE 16,5  fox dämpfer rp irgendwas







und was noch viel wichtiger ist, bitte PN wenn ihr eine lösung bekommen habt von BA
many thanks


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich ist das echt der Hammer. Wenn ich mir das so alles anschaue und durchlese kannich es kaum glauben. Soviele die das gleiche Problem haben .. kann da nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Bin mal gespannt was BA bzw. RM dazu sagt.


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Juni 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nicht, ob meins betroffen ist.
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto mit neuen LRS und neuer Bremse.



Was für ein Bike ist das den Links? 

Ah, btw..ich hab auch noch was neues zu eurem Problem. Am Samstag war das Rocky Testcenter in Gechingen, super Kundenbetreung. Egal, BA meint Rocky trifft keine Schuld da ihr die Kinematik durch einen Dämpferwechsel (mehr Hub) versaut habt. Aber 1. Nicht jeder hat doch sein Dämpfer gewechselt und 2. Ein Roco hat doch genau den gleichen Hub und Wade fuhr im SXC ja auch ein Roco. 
Es wurden auch schon firmenintern rechtliche Schritte wegen "Rufmord" besprochen.
Grüße LautSprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juni 2008)

@ hot spice:

Hast Du den Versuch mit 9 bar durchgeführt oder mit mehr? Und darf man fragen, wieviel Du wiegst? 
Ist wirklich heftig, dass der Hinterbau bei so einem Miniabsatz schon so dermaßen durch den Federweg rauscht. Da stimmt wirklich hinten und vorne was überhaupt nicht.
Ich werde mit meinem entweder dieses oder nächstes We zum Händler gehen, die wollen sich das nach Rücksprache mit BA mal anschauen und denen Fotos schicken.
Dann werde ich wohl einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen, mal sehen, ob's was bringt und wenn ja, wieviel. Aber eigentlich habe ich jetzt schon keine Lust mehr, auf so einer Kompromisslösung durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Aber erstmal abwarten, was mir so angeboten wird für den Fall, dass der Hinterbau nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ah, btw..ich hab auch noch was neues zu eurem Problem. Am Samstag war das Rocky Testcenter in Gechingen, super Kundenbetreung. Egal, BA meint Rocky trifft keine Schuld da ihr die Kinematik durch einen Dämpferwechsel (mehr Hub) versaut habt. Aber 1. Nicht jeder hat doch sein Dämpfer gewechselt und 2. Ein Roco hat doch genau den gleichen Hub und Wade fuhr im SXC ja auch ein Roco.
> Es wurden auch schon firmenintern rechtliche Schritte wegen "Rufmord" besprochen.
> Grüße LautSprecher




Also das ist wirklich der Gipfel...


----------



## kleiner rocky (30. Juni 2008)

also so nen blödsinn hab ich ja schon lang nimmer gelesen
wenn mich net alles täuscht fahrn über 90% noch den original dämpfer

was deren aussage dann ziemlich lächerlich wirken lässt, aber des nur mal am rande
werd wohl auch mal zu meim händler rollen, mal schaun was die dazu sagen


----------



## Pancho2k2 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich bin mehr der leser, als der der viel schreibt. Aber diesmal muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu beitragen. Ich bin auch betroffen!

Slayer Cult 06 - rp3 17 bar.

Ich fahre den Rahmen aber weiterhin, zumindest bis jetzt, denn auf dem Bild danach seht ihr einen kleinen Riss den ich entdeckt habe. 

Jetzt zur kurzen knappen Frage: Hat jemand noch nen Hinterbau für mich?

Oder soll ich fahren bis der Rest auch durch ist?

mfg Pancho


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also so nen blödsinn hab ich ja schon lang nimmer gelesen
> wenn mich net alles täuscht fahrn über 90% noch den original dämpfer
> 
> was deren aussage dann ziemlich lächerlich wirken lässt, aber des nur mal am rande
> werd wohl auch mal zu meim händler rollen, mal schaun was die dazu sagen


Ich hab nur die Aussagen von dem wirklich netten Mitarbeiter (Raucher halt ) wiedergegeben. Verwundert war ich ebenfalls - davon kannst du ausgehen.



> Oder soll ich fahren bis der Rest auch durch ist?



Ich würde damit nicht weiter fahren, sieht schon arg durch aus! Unglaublich was Rocky sich da erlaubt..ich hätte große Lust meins in Bikemarkt zu setzten


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es reklamieren und auf keinen Fall mehr damit weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (30. Juni 2008)

So hab jetzt mal a bisserl hier herrinnen glesen und weiß nun um was es geht.

Die Spuren an den Teilen sind schon ewig da, hab aber nicht weiter darüber nachgedacht.

Das ist gemeint oder?





Also mich bitte auch auf die Liste:
Slayer CULT 06 19"  RP3 ca. 12bar


----------



## kleiner rocky (30. Juni 2008)

richtig ribisl genau darum geht's!!!

@ LautSprecher
is mir schon klar dass der nur wieder gegeben hast, aber ich find des echt schon frech von denen so ne lapidare antwort zu geben
glaub auch nich dass der nette raucher was dafür kann, is wohl eher so dass die firmenleitung die info so verbreitet hat und die ganzen leutz bei denen drauf getrimmt hat

für mich hat sich des kapitel rocky mountain erstmal erledigt
werd aber trotzdem noch sicher viel spaß mit meim slayer ham, aber ne fortsetzung gibt's wohl eher net


----------



## Red Dragon (30. Juni 2008)

So, ich meld mich ebenfalls für die Liste.

Slayer 70 Baujahr 2006

Dämpfer: Serien-RP3 mit 11.5 Bar

Hab auf knappe 8,5 bar abgelassen und nach 'nem kleinen Drop (50cm) war dieses Anschlaggeräusch zu hören....

Zur Aussage von BA sag ich mal lieber nix, sonst werd ich noch gekickt.



> Ah, btw..ich hab auch noch was neues zu eurem Problem. Am Samstag war das Rocky Testcenter in Gechingen, super Kundenbetreung. Egal, BA meint Rocky trifft keine Schuld da ihr die Kinematik durch einen Dämpferwechsel (mehr Hub) versaut habt. Aber 1. Nicht jeder hat doch sein Dämpfer gewechselt und 2. Ein Roco hat doch genau den gleichen Hub und Wade fuhr im SXC ja auch ein Roco.
> Es wurden auch schon firmenintern rechtliche Schritte wegen "Rufmord" besprochen.



Hier gehts ums Serien-Setup mit original Fox-Dämpfer, also nachdenken und dann posten, danke! 

Außerdem ists mir ziemlich egal was Mr.Simmons fährt, hier gehts um allgemein um ein New Slayer, nicht um ein SXC. Zudem ist das SXC sehr unterschiedlich zum New Slayer.....


----------



## kleiner rocky (1. Juli 2008)

@ roter drache
des war ja nur die aussage von BA

dass des prob auch beim serien-setup auftritt wurd meiner meinung nach von BA an RM net wirklich weiter gegeben

also net gleich meckern 

wir sind alle von dem prob betroffen egal ob serien dämpfer oder net (zumindest was den hub angeht, was bei marzocchi laut hp beim rocco air 3pl auch gewährleistet is --> rocco 3pl der hat bei ner einbaulänge von 200mm auch nur 57mm hub)

es kann einfach net sein dass man bei ner fahrbaren abstimmung son prob bekommt

immerhin ham wir alle ne menge kohle für n ansich echt gutes bike bezahlt, und wenn sowas auftritt is des net grad förderlich für des image von RM


----------



## Red Dragon (1. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> @ roter drache
> des war ja nur die aussage von BA
> 
> dass des prob auch beim serien-setup auftritt wurd meiner meinung nach von BA an RM net wirklich weiter gegeben
> ...



Nix missverstehn, war nicht als Mecker gedacht, sorry wenns sich so anhört....

Hab nur im Moment von BA wirklich genug, erst der Kack mit dem Statement und jetzt das.

Hört sich leicht nach "Ach scheiss auf die alten Mühlen, is uns doch egal, sollen die sich nich wegen 1-2mm aufregen, Garantie nix da" an.

Ich bin jedenfalls durch die BA-Aussage kurz vorm überkochen.....


----------



## kleiner rocky (1. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Nix missverstehn, war nicht als Mecker gedacht, sorry wenns sich so anhört....
> 
> Hab nur im Moment von BA wirklich genug, erst der Kack mit dem Statement und jetzt das.
> 
> ...



passt schon. war ja auch net bös gemeint...

kann dich gut verstehn
mich kotzt des auch ziemlich an
vorallem weil se uns jetzt irgendwie alle über nen kamm schern

aber wie gesagt, ich geh mal davon aus dass BA des prob einfach nur auf den rocco-dämpfer bezogen hat
vorallem liegt dann echt die vermutung nahe dass die des forum hier net wirklich verfolgen, wenn se überhaupt hier was lesen....

ich würd mal gern wissen was mario zu dem ganzen zu sagen hat bzw was er an BA diesbezüglich weitergeleitet hat, wenn überhaupt....


----------



## LautSprecher (1. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Hier gehts ums Serien-Setup mit original Fox-Dämpfer, also nachdenken und dann posten, danke!
> 
> Außerdem ists mir ziemlich egal was Mr.Simmons fährt, hier gehts um allgemein um ein New Slayer, nicht um ein SXC. Zudem ist das SXC sehr unterschiedlich zum New Slayer.....



Es ging hier nur um die ->Aussage<- von -->BikeAction<-- . Wenn du damit ein Problem hast schnauz nicht mich an sondern eben jene. Ich kann dich verstehen das du aufgerieben bist, aber dann auch bitte gegen die richtige Person wenden. Die Dämpfereinbaulänge ist beim SXC nicht anderst.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> ich würd mal gern wissen was mario zu dem ganzen zu sagen hat bzw was er an BA diesbezüglich weitergeleitet hat, wenn überhaupt....



das würde mich auch mal interessieren, immerhin steht in der überschrift zum rocky forum.


> Rocky Mountain und Race Face Neuigkeiten aus erster Hand und Betreuung durch Teamfahrer Mario Lenzen


.......und somit ist er auch teil der verfügbaren ansprechpartner. ba kann doch wirklich froh sein dass wir uns auf diese art und weise zusammentun, wenn bei denne jetzt alle fünf minuten jemand wegen dieses problems anruft müssten die relativ schnell ne hotline einrichten und mit rufmord hat das noch lange nichts zu tun, wir verbreiten schließlich keine unwahrheiten. professionell geht anders, da gehört hier ein statement von seiten ba, sodass wir wissen dass sich jemand um das problem kümmert.


----------



## hotspice (1. Juli 2008)

@Fabeymer

ich wiege was um 80 + 


aber wie du sagst, ist ja ein kleiner absatz die 2 stufen.

könnte man mal die liste der betroffenen aktuallisiert reinsetzen?

wie wäre es denn wenn wir (eine person sollte dies machen als sprecher für alle) unsere rahmennummern und größen angeben, einen brief an BA und gleichzeitig an RM in vancouver senden und auf reaktionen warten-hoffen?
zu BA als einschreiben.

PS: evtl sollten wir auch ein gleichmäßges markierungsverfahren austüfteln und jeder ein bildchen vom betroffenen teil/rad ?


----------



## nonem (1. Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich sind wohl dann auf jeden Fall *alle* New Slayer aus 2006 & 2007 betroffen. 

Konnte es bei meinen zwar noch nicht testen aber ich kann mich auch nicht in den letzten 2 Jahren erinnern das der Gummiring bis zum Ende geflutscht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatmoon (1. Juli 2008)

Pancho2k2 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Rahmen aber weiterhin, zumindest bis jetzt, denn auf dem Bild danach seht ihr einen kleinen Riss den ich entdeckt habe.



@ Pancho2k2 
Hi, kannst du bitte mal genauer die Stelle beschreiben (foto), wo der Hinterbau reißt!
Dann haben wir auch die Stelle identifiziert, die beim Durchschnacken viel Dehnung erfährt und somit andauernd elastisch verformt wird. Was dann am Ende zum Riss führt


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2008)

...da ich mein New Slayer aus 2006 gerade nicht in Reichweite habe: Kann mal jemand den effektiven Federweg messen, den das Bike bei 47mm Dämpferhub hergibt?! Bevor wir irgendwelche Schreiben loslassen...(ich erinnere mich gerade an die TAIWAN-Hysterie....) Also: Bitte nicht mutmaßen, das der Dämpfer bei 47mm Hub nur 125mm Federweg hergibt, sondern MESSEN: Referenzpunkt suchen, (zB Ende des Sitzrohres) Länge bis zum Boden messen, Druck aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, Hinterbau zusammendrücken, bis der O-Ring bei 47mm steht, die Differenz ist der tatsächliche Federweg. Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von zB 3:1 (wie beim SXC) wären es nämlich ca 171mm Federweg (anstelle der angenommenen 152mm) bei 57mm Hub und das Anschlagen bzw gegeneinanderschlagen der Hebel wäre nur eine Art "Überlastungsreaktion"...


----------



## hotspice (1. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...da ich mein New Slayer aus 2006 gerade nicht in Reichweite habe: Kann mal jemand den effektiven Federweg messen, den das Bike bei 47mm Dämpferhub hergibt?! Bevor wir irgendwelche Schreiben loslassen...(ich erinnere mich gerade an die TAIWAN-Hysterie....) Also: Bitte nicht mutmaßen, das der Dämpfer bei 47mm Hub nur 125mm Federweg hergibt, sondern MESSEN: Referenzpunkt suchen, (zB Ende des Sitzrohres) Länge bis zum Boden messen, Druck aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, Hinterbau zusammendrücken, bis der O-Ring bei 47mm steht, die Differenz ist der tatsächliche Federweg. Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von zB 3:1 (wie beim SXC) wären es nämlich ca 171mm Federweg (anstelle der angenommenen 152mm) bei 57mm Hub und das Anschlagen bzw gegeneinanderschlagen der Hebel wäre nur eine Art "Überlastungsreaktion"...



also als überlastungsreaktion sollte doch wohl der dämpfer auf bock gehen!
wenn sollte der dämpfer verrecken und nicht die beweglichen teile aufeinanderschlagen, denn diese geben nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts nach, sie reißen und sind einfach nur kaputt.
egal bei welchem hub muß es passend ausgelegt sein.


----------



## kleiner rocky (1. Juli 2008)

ich werd den fw heut abend mal messen, mal schaun was dabei rauskommt
dann wissen wir genau was sache is
parallel kann des ja der eine oder andre auch mal machen


----------



## Sergio81 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin durch einen Kumpel auf dieses Forum aufmersam gemacht worden, der genau wie ich ein Slayer fährt und von diesem Problem betroffen ist.
Jetzt ist meine Frage: 
Innerhalb welcher gesetzlichen Frist ist der Händler bzw. Hersteller verpflichtet den Mangel nachzubessern?
Und wem setzte ich jetzt die Frist überhaupt? Meinem Händler oder BA?


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2008)

@ Sergio81: Ansprechpartner in zuallererst der Händler, der Dir das Rad verkauft hat. Die Frist beträgt bei Sachmängelhaftung (Bike stellt nicht den angegebenen Federweg zur Verfügung...) zwei Jahre, da RM aber freiwillig 5 Jahre Garantie gibt, gelten in diesem Falle 5 Jahre. Allerdings. Der Gesetzgeber sieht 6 Monate nach dem Kauf eine sog. "Beweislast-Umkehr" vor, d.h.: innerhalb von 6 Monaten nach dem Kauf muss RM Dir beweisen, dass das Bike frei von Mängeln war, nach den 6 Monaten musst Du RM nachweisen, dass ein Mangel vorhanden ist, der bereits beim Kauf bestand. Deshalb reite ich hier ja auch so auf dem Nachmessen des tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweges herum...


----------



## Sergio81 (1. Juli 2008)

...und was bedeutet das jetzt für mich, da mein Slayer grade mal 3 Monate alt ist?


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2008)

...das RM Dir (über Deinen Händler) nachweisen muss, dass Dein bike tatsächlich 152mm (nutzbaren) Federweg am Heck besitzt. ALSO: Katalog&bike mitnehmen und reklamieren...
"RM Slayer hat nur 125mm nutzbaren Federweg am Heck......" Immer vorausgesetzt, dass 47mm Dämpferhub auch wirklich nur 125mm nutzbaren Federweg bedeuten....


----------



## Sergio81 (1. Juli 2008)

Pancho2k2 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mehr der leser, als der der viel schreibt. Aber diesmal muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu beitragen. Ich bin auch betroffen!
> 
> ...



Krass !!! Wenn das auf die Fehlkonstruktion zurückzuführen sein sollte !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ......... Deshalb reite ich hier ja auch so auf dem Nachmessen des tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweges herum...



das ist ja schön und gut aber willst du uns allen ernstes erzählen, dass es in ordnung ist dass zwei rahmenteile aufeinenderschlagen sobald der federweg maximal genutzt wird??


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eben mit meinem Händler gesprochen und einen Termin für Samstag ausgemacht.
Dabei wurde mir von der Reaktion RMs auf die Reklamation berichtet: Es wurde erst bei einem Rad die Schwinge getauscht (weiß ich, ich kenne die Geschichte ) und blabla, die Werkstatt soll es kontrollieren und Fotos schicken usw. Der wirklich sehr nette Herr am Telefon war dann aber sehr überrascht, als ich ihm mitgeteilt habe, dass ich inzwischen an die 20 Fälle kenne, bei denen sich die Dämpferanlenkung küsst.
Daher hatte ich da das Gefühl, als würde Rocky das Problem und seine Ausmaße noch gar nicht wirklich realisiert haben...immer hat hat Arseburn ja schon vor gut einer Woche die Massenreklamation bei BA angemeldet und der Anruf meines Händlers bei BA fand einige Tage danach statt.
Das mag jetzt doof klingen, aber als Mitbetroffener eines offensichtlich sehr weit verbreitetem Problems erwarte ich vom Hersteller irgendwie etwas mehr Hysterie, da da sowohl ruftechnisch, als auch finanziell einiges auf dem Spiel steht. Ich meine, sollten die nicht ihren Händlern mitteilen, dass da etwas nicht funktioniere, wie es funktionieren sollte und dass man sich daher evtl. auf einige Reklamationen einstellen müsse? Da werden ja auch irgendwie die Händler ins kalte Wasser geworfen und ziemlich im Stich gelassen.
Die Reaktionen wirken auf mich bisher ziemlich blauäugig, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, deshalb fühle ich mich als Kunde mit meinen Problem (für das ich absolut nichts kann) irgendwie nicht wirklich ernst genommen. Und der Vorwurf der Rufmordkampagne ist wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht derjenigen, die immer stolz darauf waren, ein Rocky Mountain zu fahren und teilweise auch mehrere Modelle in der Garage stehen haben.


----------



## ribisl (1. Juli 2008)

Na super!!
Wie wird des dann erst in Österreich kompliziert und langwierig werden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Juli 2008)

das ist jetzt nicht meine Schwinge oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Juli 2008)

Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass Dein Fall gemeint war, denn er hat auch direkt nachdem er den Tausch erwähnt hatte, gefragt, ob ich denn noch den original verbauten Dämpfer fahren würde.
Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn es noch jemand anderen gäbe, dann wäre es hier im Forum mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gepostet worden. 

Hast Du eigentlich schon mit irgendwem Kontakt aufgenommen? (Wegen der PN, die ich Dir mal geschrieben hatte.)


Was mir eben noch eingefallen ist: Laut meinem Händler bestreitet Rocky (bzw. BA) nicht, dass es Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gebe. Das widerspricht ganz klar den Aussagen, die Lautsprecher von BA bekommen hat.


----------



## ribisl (1. Juli 2008)

........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Juli 2008)

nein habe ich noch nicht. Mache ich auch lieber erst mal nicht...

Was ich mache ist, mir den Upperlink vom Slayer SS bestellen. Auf Blaubaers Bilder sieht man das der anders gefräst ist. Mehr Spielraum.
Und dann schaue ich mal ob es damit klappt.
Allerdings ist genau das Ding nicht lieferbar. Der Lowerlink ja...hm
naja jetzt bekomme ich Rückmeldung wann das Teil lieferbar ist.


----------



## flatmoon (1. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> nein habe ich noch nicht. Mache ich auch lieber erst mal nicht...
> 
> Was ich mache ist, mir den Upperlink vom Slayer SS bestellen. Auf Blaubaers Bilder sieht man das der anders gefräst ist. Mehr Spielraum.



Vergiss das mit dem link ganz schnell wieder. Wenn du mehr Spiel hast kann der Hinterbau sich nur noch weiter "drehen" bis er anschlägt. Das ändert NICHTS. 
RM hat beim SS zu dem noch die Aufnahme der Wippe am Hauptrahmen nach vorn verlegt.(Gemessen ca. 1cm)  Nun erreicht die ganze Kinematik nicht den Punkt an dem das Durchknicken auftritt.
Ausserdem ist die Einbaubreite des SS links breiter als bein slayer, so dass er garnicht passt.


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist ja schön und gut aber willst du uns allen ernstes erzählen, dass es in ordnung ist dass zwei rahmenteile aufeinenderschlagen sobald der federweg maximal genutzt wird??



Nein, darum geht es nicht: Wenn die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen BEVOR oder WENN der vom Hersteller angegebene Federweg erreicht wird, ist das ein klarer Mangel; wenn die Rahmenteile erst aufeinandershlagen, wenn der maximale Federweg ÜBERSCHRITTEN wird, dann ist es eben kein Mangel, denn dann wird der Rahmen nur beschädigt, wenn man mit zuwenig Dämpferdruck für sein Körpergewicht herumhopst....


----------



## Sergio81 (1. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...da ich mein New Slayer aus 2006 gerade nicht in Reichweite habe: Kann mal jemand den effektiven Federweg messen, den das Bike bei 47mm Dämpferhub hergibt?! Bevor wir irgendwelche Schreiben loslassen...(ich erinnere mich gerade an die TAIWAN-Hysterie....) Also: Bitte nicht mutmaßen, das der Dämpfer bei 47mm Hub nur 125mm Federweg hergibt, sondern MESSEN: Referenzpunkt suchen, (zB Ende des Sitzrohres) Länge bis zum Boden messen, Druck aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, Hinterbau zusammendrücken, bis der O-Ring bei 47mm steht, die Differenz ist der tatsächliche Federweg. Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von zB 3:1 (wie beim SXC) wären es nämlich ca 171mm Federweg (anstelle der angenommenen 152mm) bei 57mm Hub und das Anschlagen bzw gegeneinanderschlagen der Hebel wäre nur eine Art "Überlastungsreaktion"...



Gesagt, getan: Exakt 117mm Federweg...nach Deiner (logischen) Anleitung gemessen. Allerdings Freihand, soviel sei dazu gesagt, dennoch ein sehr! eindeutiges Ergebniss.


----------



## nonem (1. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan: Exakt 117mm Federweg...nach Deiner (logischen) Anleitung gemessen. Allerdings Freihand, soviel sei dazu gesagt, dennoch ein sehr! eindeutiges Ergebniss.


das find ich ja schon wieder fast zum totlachen...
da fahr ich 2 Jahre mit 117mm (wenns denn tatsächlich so ist) und merke nix davon. Im Gegenteil, war bisher fest davon überzeugt das mein Slayer die optimale Freeride/Endurogranate ist.
Da muss erst Mr. Freeride kommen und mir (uns) die Augen öffnen...


----------



## Sergio81 (1. Juli 2008)

...wie gesagt: Da ich quasi das Fahrrad gehalten habe und gleichzeitig gemessen habe, kann das Ergebnis evtl. nicht zu 100% richtig sein. Aber um mehr als 1cm werde ich mich garantiert nicht vermessen haben.
Meßt doch bitte alle nochmal nach!!


----------



## Osti (1. Juli 2008)

die Methode führt doch zu nix. wir haben doch gesehen, dass der Dämpfer ohne Luft korrekt einfedert. wenn der Link hoch klappt kann es doch gut sein, dass der Hinterbau weiter "einfedert" ohne das mehr Dämpferhub genutzt wird. Und da niemand von uns das Übsetzungsverhältnis an dieser Stelle kennt, kann man auch nicht sagen, wieviel cm Federweg dies bedeuten würde. 

hier wird jetzt ziemlich viel spekuliert. Meine letzte Info ist, dass das Problem kommuniziert ist und die Händler informiert werden, wenn es was neues gibt. Mehr als abwarten ist jetzt eh nicht drin....


----------



## Doc Roots (1. Juli 2008)

Tja, ich gehöre dann wohl auch zu den Betroffenen....
Mein Hub ist auch nie weiter als 47mm gegangen...
Slayer 90 in 20,5 aus 2006.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Juli 2008)

so,
ich habe eben mal provisorisch den Federweg gemessen. 
Wie weit sich der Sattel nach unten bewegt. Ich weiß die Kreisbewegung wird dadurch nicht mit gemessen. Trotzdem komme ich auf 10,5 cm +Radius komme ich dann auch so auf 11,7 cm denke ich.


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2008)

...schön, dann wissen wir jetzt, dass das bike bei47mm Hub ca. 117mm Federweg hat. Je mehr Leute hier nachmessen, desto verifizierbarer wird das Ergebnis. Ach ja: Die bike-bravos haben den Federweg auf ihren Prüfständen ja auch bei den Tests gemessen, komisch, dass denen das nicht auch aufgefallen ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Nein, darum geht es nicht: Wenn die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen BEVOR oder WENN der vom Hersteller angegebene Federweg erreicht wird, ist das ein klarer Mangel; wenn die Rahmenteile erst aufeinandershlagen, wenn der maximale Federweg ÜBERSCHRITTEN wird, dann ist es eben kein Mangel, denn dann wird der Rahmen nur beschädigt, wenn man mit zuwenig Dämpferdruck für sein Körpergewicht herumhopst....



ich bleib dabei das was du da schreibst ist völliger blödsinn. ein hersteller MUSS dafür sorge tragen, dass der rahmen in diesem fall keinen schaden nimmt. alleine schon um solchen wellen wie die geschichte jetzt schlägt aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------



## Pancho2k2 (1. Juli 2008)

so hier 2 Fotos von der selben Stelle nur von 2 Seiten.
Sollte eigentlich klar sein wo die Stelle ist.

Bei mir war der Lack an der Stelle gerissen, genau entlang des Risses, da habe ich das mal frei gelegt und siehe da.


----------



## hotspice (1. Juli 2008)

Pancho2k2 schrieb:


> so hier 2 Fotos von der selben Stelle nur von 2 Seiten.
> Sollte eigentlich klar sein wo die Stelle ist.
> 
> Bei mir war der Lack an der Stelle gerissen, genau entlang des Risses, da habe ich das mal frei gelegt und siehe da.


du bist echt lebensmüde wenn du mit dem teil noch fährst!!!!!!
hau den scheiss ofen wech und lass dir nen neuen geben. wenn das bei nem kleinen sprung reißt ist schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Pancho2k2 (1. Juli 2008)

ihr habt ja Recht aber ich will es einfach nicht war haben.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2008)

@rocsam
die messen den Federweg 100%ig wenn kaum noch luft im Dämpfer ist. Die hängen es auf und schieben den Hinterbau von unten nach oben um ideale Messwerte zu bekommen. Und dann geht der Federweg ja durch.


----------



## rocsam (2. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei das was du da schreibst ist völliger blödsinn. ein hersteller MUSS dafür sorge tragen, dass der rahmen in diesem fall keinen schaden nimmt. alleine schon um solchen wellen wie die geschichte jetzt schlägt aus dem weg zu gehen.



sorry,  MUSS er eben NICHT: Kein Hersteller dieser Welt kann alle erdenklichen Fehlbedienungs-Szenarien dieser Welt in seine Konstruktion einkalkulieren, sonst  würden wir alle mit PANZERN durch die Gegend fahren. Das New Slayer ist ein ALL-MOUNTAIN-Bike und nix für Kantenklatscher. Wenn sich die Rahmenteile NUR bei zuwenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer bei Ausnutzung von mehr als 152mm Federweg berühren, ist das zwar keine sinnvoll abgestimmte Konstruktion, aber RM kann sich in diesem Falle immer mit Fehl-Benutzung herausreden. NUR wenn der versprochene Federweg in der Praxis gar nicht erreicht werden kann, weil SONST die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen, wird daraus ein echter SACHMANGEL, den RM abstellen muss...


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> sorry,  MUSS er eben NICHT: Kein Hersteller dieser Welt kann alle erdenklichen Fehlbedienungs-Szenarien dieser Welt in seine Konstruktion einkalkulieren, sonst  würden wir alle mit PANZERN durch die Gegend fahren. Das New Slayer ist ein ALL-MOUNTAIN-Bike und nix für Kantenklatscher. Wenn sich die Rahmenteile NUR bei zuwenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer bei Ausnutzung von mehr als 152mm Federweg berühren, ist das zwar keine sinnvoll abgestimmte Konstruktion, aber RM kann sich in diesem Falle immer mit Fehl-Benutzung herausreden. NUR wenn der versprochene Federweg in der Praxis gar nicht erreicht werden kann, weil SONST die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen, wird daraus ein echter SACHMANGEL, den RM abstellen muss...



arbeitest du bei ba oder gar rm???


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> sorry,  MUSS er eben NICHT: Kein Hersteller dieser Welt kann alle erdenklichen Fehlbedienungs-Szenarien dieser Welt in seine Konstruktion einkalkulieren, sonst  würden wir alle mit PANZERN durch die Gegend fahren. Das New Slayer ist ein ALL-MOUNTAIN-Bike und nix für Kantenklatscher. Wenn sich die Rahmenteile NUR bei zuwenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer bei Ausnutzung von mehr als 152mm Federweg berühren, ist das zwar keine sinnvoll abgestimmte Konstruktion, aber RM kann sich in diesem Falle immer mit Fehl-Benutzung herausreden. NUR wenn der versprochene Federweg in der Praxis gar nicht erreicht werden kann, weil SONST die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen, wird daraus ein echter SACHMANGEL, den RM abstellen muss...




Wo er Recht hat hat er halt Recht ... ich würde einfach sagen wir warten mal alle ab und schauen wie BA bzw. RM sich an uns wendet und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## flatmoon (2. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> sorry,  MUSS er eben NICHT: Kein Hersteller dieser Welt kann alle erdenklichen Fehlbedienungs-Szenarien dieser Welt in seine Konstruktion einkalkulieren, sonst  würden wir alle mit PANZERN durch die Gegend fahren. Das New Slayer ist ein ALL-MOUNTAIN-Bike und nix für Kantenklatscher. Wenn sich die Rahmenteile NUR bei zuwenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer bei Ausnutzung von mehr als 152mm Federweg berühren, ist das zwar keine sinnvoll abgestimmte Konstruktion, aber RM kann sich in diesem Falle immer mit Fehl-Benutzung herausreden. NUR wenn der versprochene Federweg in der Praxis gar nicht erreicht werden kann, weil SONST die Rahmenteile aufeinanderschlagen, wird daraus ein echter SACHMANGEL, den RM abstellen muss...



Wenn ich als Konstrukteur so einen Mangel eingebaut hätte nur weil ich vorher keine ordentliche Kräftebilanz für die Einzelteil gemacht habe, dann wäre ich meinen Job los.!!!
Es schlagen Umlenkhebel zusammen bei einer normalen Benutzung (von mir aus) im all mountain Betrieb. Die Kräfte werden im Hinterbau so groß, dass sich Teile verformen und wie bei Pancho2k2 zu sehen dann auch zu Rissbildung führen. 
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ist ein SACHMANGEL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (2. Juli 2008)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
denn wenn man nen dämpfer verbaut der max. mit 20 bar gefahrn werden kann, muß eine einwandfreie funktion auch beim max. druck des dämpfers gewährleistet werden

was ja anscheinend net der fall is


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Konstrukteur so einen Mangel eingebaut hätte nur weil ich vorher keine ordentliche Kräftebilanz für die Einzelteil gemacht habe, dann wäre ich meinen Job los.!!!
> Es schlagen Umlenkhebel zusammen bei einer normalen Benutzung (von mir aus) im all mountain Betrieb. Die Kräfte werden im Hinterbau so groß, dass sich Teile verformen und wie bei Pancho2k2 zu sehen dann auch zu Rissbildung führen.
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ist ein SACHMANGEL.



word!


----------



## hotspice (3. Juli 2008)

so habe mich mal mit auf die liste gesetzt

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3 

- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar

- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar 

- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar

- arseburn

- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar

- maggo

- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar

- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar

- nopf

- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar

- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar

- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"

- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar

- kreisel

- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar

- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"

- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar

- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar[/QUOTE]


----------



## Livanh (3. Juli 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Konstrukteur so einen Mangel eingebaut hätte nur weil ich vorher keine ordentliche Kräftebilanz für die Einzelteil gemacht habe, dann wäre ich meinen Job los.!!!
> Es schlagen Umlenkhebel zusammen bei einer normalen Benutzung (von mir aus) im all mountain Betrieb. Die Kräfte werden im Hinterbau so groß, dass sich Teile verformen und wie bei Pancho2k2 zu sehen dann auch zu Rissbildung führen.
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ist ein SACHMANGEL.



Wo verformt sich denn was bei dem Problem, um das es hier dauernd geht was ?!
Was hat der Riss mit selbigen Problem zu tun ?
Bei meinem Slayer berühren sich die Hebel im übrigen nicht, kann vollen Federweg nutzen. Habs aber nur bei komplett ausgelassenem Dämpfer getestet. Sonst bei normal verwendeten 14bar auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Sergio81 (3. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> Wo verformt sich denn was bei dem Problem, um das es hier dauernd geht was ?!



Genau das ist eine der vielen Fragen...



Livanh schrieb:


> Bei meinem Slayer berühren sich die Hebel im übrigen nicht, kann vollen Federweg nutzen. Habs aber nur bei komplett ausgelassenem Dämpfer getestet. Sonst bei normal verwendeten 14bar auch keine Probleme.



Wie oft denn noch: Ohne Luft im Dämpfer brührt sich auch nichts !!!
Hast Du wirklich den "Kreide" oder "Öl" Test gemacht bei 14bar? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> so habe mich mal mit auf die liste gesetzt
> 
> - hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ich habe das mal vervollständigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (3. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Genau das ist eine der vielen Fragen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also wenn die hier gemessenen 4cm fw fehlen, dann kommt das nicht von einer verformung. eigtl steht ja schon weiter vorne irgendwo wie das problem zustande kommen kann. verformung is einfach irgendwoher aus der luft gegriffen. genauso der riss im rahmen, wie da von einem aufs andere geschlossen wird...
und nein ich hab kein öl oder kreide test gemacht, fahr mein slayer aber etz über 1 jahr und nutze den federweg oft bis zum anschlag. mein slayer is kein tourer ums so zu sagen. falls das anschlagen würde, säh man spuren und ich würds merken.
wer nen buntstift braucht um zu merken, dass 2 metallteile beim fahrne aufeinander schlagen is mir sowieso suspekt 
wollt eigtl nur darauf hinaus, dass die von flatmoon angeführten sachen keinen sinn machen, oder nicht so miteinander in zusammenhang zu bringen sind.


----------



## flatmoon (3. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> also wenn die hier gemessenen 4cm fw fehlen, dann kommt das nicht von einer verformung. eigtl steht ja schon weiter vorne irgendwo wie das problem zustande kommen kann. verformung is einfach irgendwoher aus der luft gegriffen. genauso der riss im rahmen, wie da von einem aufs andere geschlossen wird...
> .



Wenn du kein Prob. hast ist doch alles super für dich...
aber egal, dann erklär uns bitte mal wie Teile bei Druck im Dämpfer aneinander schlagen und ohne Druck der Federweg genutzt werden kann!!!

Also wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von Hebelverhältnissen hat und den Bewegung der Links kann man schon Schlüsse ziehen. Und noch was, überleg mal wo ein Riss herkommt der im Schwingenarm von oben nach unten läuft.


----------



## Sergio81 (3. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> also wenn die hier gemessenen 4cm fw fehlen, dann kommt das nicht von einer verformung. eigtl steht ja schon weiter vorne irgendwo wie das problem zustande kommen kann. verformung is einfach irgendwoher aus der luft gegriffen. genauso der riss im rahmen, wie da von einem aufs andere geschlossen wird...



Es wird ja nirgends behauptet, dass die 4cm FW fehlen, weil sich irgendetwas verformt...ich frage mich wo du das her hast.
Dass sich etwas Verformt oder irgendetwas gerissen ist, aufgrund einer Fehlkonstruktion, kann natürlich erstmal niemand beweisen...aber es ist doch naheliegend, dass die Kräfte, die eigentlich in den Dämpfer sollen, jetzt irgendwo anders hingehen; in Baugruppen, die nicht dafür gedacht sind, solche Kräfte zu absorbieren.



Livanh schrieb:


> wollt eigtl nur darauf hinaus, dass die von flatmoon angeführten sachen keinen sinn machen, oder nicht so miteinander in zusammenhang zu bringen sind.



Bitte? Wo macht dass denn kein Sinn? Schlag doch mal permanent z.B. zwei Ziegesteine aufeinander...die brechen auch irgendwann. Also sowas...


----------



## ribisl (3. Juli 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> so habe mich mal mit auf die liste gesetzt
> 
> - hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sabalot - warum bin ich nicht auf der Liste

Also nochmal:
ribisl Slayer Cult 2006, 19"


----------



## BergabHeizer (3. Juli 2008)

muss mich jetzt auch nochmal miteinklinken, habs im übrigen auch nochmal probiert und bei mir wird der volle fw genützt, weiß jetzt auch nicht ob das an meinem dhx liegt. Mich wunderts auch immernoch das thomas vanderham damals in seinem slayer einen dhx mit externem ausgleichsbehälter gefahren hat, nur wegen der performance glaub ich jetzt eher weniger. Was mir noch im Kopf rumgeht das es evtl. tolleranzen an den Aufnahmen der Links und Schwingen gibt, wobei das eig. auch nicht wirklich sein kann. Bisher sind liviahn und ich die einzigsten wo das Problem nicht ist und ich kenn sein einsatzgebiet fürs slayer, meiner is eig. der selbe und bei mir hat bisher noch nix angebatscht.
gruß
Bgh


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juli 2008)

Kannst du bitte mal Dein Gewicht durchgeben und die Federhärte? Ich hätte gerne mal einen Vergleich, wieviel die hart Dein Däpfer ca. in bar ist.
Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich am Luftdämpfer und seiner zu starken Progression zum Ende hin? Dafür spräche, dass ein Stahlfederdämpfer linearer federt und durch den Ausgleichsbehälter nochmal weniger Progression besitzt. Oder täusche ich mich da?
Vielleicht kann ich in der Richtung am Samstag was bei meinem Händler erreichen.


----------



## soederbohm (4. Juli 2008)

Hab mich auch mla mit auf die Liste gesetzt:


- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar


----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich werd hier diskriminiert....

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
*- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar*


----------



## flatmoon (4. Juli 2008)

bin dabei

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar[/QUOTE]
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar


----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2008)

Was mir an der Liste auffällt: Entweder sind die meisten Slayer Fahrer recht schwer oder ich fahr mit viel zu wenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer. Hab 67kg.
Vielleicht wär das Gewicht der Fahrer noch interessant.

Gibts eigentlich eine Empfehlung von Rocky bezügl LDruck im Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (4. Juli 2008)

morgen,
hab eine 550er feder drin und wiegt 66kg. Passt Optimal.
gruß
bgh


----------



## cheesi81 (4. Juli 2008)

Hier nocheinmal die vervollständigte Liste:


- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar[/quote]
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
*- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar*

Bin nun leider auch auf der Liste mit dabei!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juli 2008)

So, auf in den Kampf! 

Ich berichte Euch dann später, was mein Händler gesagt hat.


----------



## haural (5. Juli 2008)

Soo, bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich setz mich auch auf die Liste. Bei 13 bar bleibt der Abstreifring ca. 1 cm vor Ende stehen...hatte aber keinen hörbaren Durchschlag. Bei 9 bar nutze ich den Hub aber komplett, ca. 2 mm vor Ende. Normalerweise fahre ich mit 16 bei einem Gewicht von 80 kg.


Hier nocheinmal die vervollständigte Liste:


- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar


----------



## ribisl (5. Juli 2008)

Sodale hab heut a bisserl mit Luftdruck gspielt: 
bei 10 bar wird fast der volle Hub (1-2mm bleiben übrig) genutzt. 

Bei an ca. 80 cm Dröpchen ins relativ Flache bleibt nichts an Hub übrig und es gibt ein Durchschlag an der üblichen Fehlkonstruktionsstelle. Irgendwie komisch schlägt also auch bei Vollausnützung des Hubs aneinander.
Hab das gleich dann mit 13bar wiederholt und es bleiben wie üblich 1cm übrig und es gibt Gegeneinander Schlagen der Hebel.

Gewonne Erkenntnis: Mit so an techn. Dreck mag i mi nicht beschäftigen, ich will eigentlich nur Radfahren......


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juli 2008)

So, ich bin wieder zurück von meinem Händler (und vom Mittagessen beim Chinesen ) :

Der Techniker war sehr bemüht und hat sich trotz viel Andrang die Zeit genommen, sich mein Problem nochmals schildern zu lassen und hat sich auch mögliche Lösungsvorschläge angehört.
Wir sind dann so verblieben, dass er Rocky die Sache nochmals schildert und an einer Lösung des Problems arbeitet. Einen Austauschhinterbau habe ich dabei im Gespräch mit ihm ausgeschlossen, da dies schienbar nichts am Problem ändert. Die Möglichkeiten, die er BA vorträgt wären daher entweder ein DHX mit Ausgleichsbehälter am Schlauch oder der Tausch gegen einen SXC-Rahmen (da haben sie auch noch zufällig ein Exemplar in meiner Größe da, vielleicht ist das ein kleiner Vorteil bei der Diskussion mit BA und Rocky).
Sollte keiner der beiden Lösungen realisiert werden können, dann geht das Bike zurück. 
Sobald es Neugikeiten gibt, werde ich telefonisch informiert.

@ haural: Scheint, als wärst Du auch betroffen. Ohne Luft und bei niedrigen Drücken nutzt der Dämpfer nämlich seinen vollen Hub.

@ribisl: Die Kollision der Gelenke bei 10 bar wäre dann in etwa das, was rocsam beschrieben hat: Der zulässige Federweg wird überschritten und die Hebel rumpeln deshalb gegeneinander. Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser. 

Ein Gutes hat die ganze Sache aber: Durch das Problem sind wir alle ziemlich fit geworden, was Federkennlinie, Progression, Hubausnutzung und Hinterbaukinematik angeht.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir gestern Abend nochmal Gedanken gemacht und mich ein wenig über Stahlfederdämpfer informiert. Dabei bin ich zu den Schluss gekommen, davon Abstand zu nehmen, weil a) zu hohes Mehrgewicht ggü. dem RP23, b) zu massiv für mein Einsatzgebiet und c) weil das das Problem evtl. gar nicht behebt. Ich bin immerhin ca. 20 Kilo schwerer als Bergabheizer und wer weiß, ob der Hinterbau die Feder überhaupt ordentlich komprimiert bekommt.
Also morgen den Händler anrufen und die Option streichen.


----------



## nonem (6. Juli 2008)

Ich schreibe mich dann auch mal auf die Liste auch wenn wahrscheinich eh alle Rahmen betroffen sind, oder? Bei mir ist der Gummiring allerdings bei 51mm stehen geblieben und nicht bei 47mm. Komischerweise bin uch der einzige mit nen 70er Slayer? Wurden die so selten verkauft?


- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar


----------



## kreisel (6. Juli 2008)

Um die Liste zuvervollständigen:

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel = Slayer 50 2006 20,5" RP3 18-19 Bar
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (6. Juli 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mich dann auch mal auf die Liste auch wenn wahrscheinich eh alle Rahmen betroffen sind, oder? Bei mir ist der Gummiring allerdings bei 51mm stehen geblieben und nicht bei 47mm.



Bei mir sinds auch ca. 51mm....


----------



## @ndy (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

Ich bin auch mit dabei:

Slayer 50 2006 19''

Gewicht ich: 95kg und Druck 18,5

Was ich gemacht habe:

Zuerst habe ich den Druck abgelassen und den Hinterbau zusammengedrückt. Dabei hatte ich noch 1mm Luft. Was ja echt nicht viel ist.

Dann bin ich los und habe mit einen schönen kleinen drop gesucht mit ca. 45cm Höhe auf Betonboden. 
Mit dem 18,5 bar war das noch io, kein anschlagen der Hebel und Hub ca. 38mm.
Das Gleiche habe ich dann noch mal mit 11 Bar gemacht und siehe da Durchschlag an den Hebeln und Hub ca. 50mm.
Hier die Bilder:

Also ich bin mit dabei

Ich denke da hat jemand bei der Entwicklung die Dynamischebeanspruchung vergessen. Sollte nicht der Dämpfer der endanschlag sein und nicht der Rahmen????


----------



## Pancho2k2 (6. Juli 2008)

das ist schon echt extrem ..... Naja ich sag mal nix. Nun gut. Abhilfe schafft wohl vielleicht wirklich ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit Federwegsbegrenzer aus Gummi, alá Golf GTI mit zu kurzen Federn und viel zu harten Konis, wie zu den guten alten Zeiten ;-)

Aber hat man sowas nötig bei einem so super teuren MTB !!!??? wohl kaum...


----------



## Zitzenfichte (7. Juli 2008)

Hab die Liste noch mal aktuallisiert

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel = Slayer 50 2006 20,5" RP3 18-19 Bar
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar
- @ndy = Slayer 50 2006 "19"              18 Bar   
- Zitzenfichte = Slayer Cult 2006 "18" Fox RP3 15Barar


@ @ndy welchen Dämpfer hast du drin? Fox RP3 oder RP23?


----------



## @ndy (7. Juli 2008)

Zitzenfichte schrieb:


> Hab die Liste noch mal aktuallisiert
> 
> - hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
> - big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
> ...


 den PR3 ist also der Orginal Dämpfer.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

also langsam kann sich Rocky ja mal melden und was dazu sagen oder?
Die Frage ist was ich jetzt machen soll.
Reklamieren geht ja nur mit dem original Dämpfer oder nicht?
Und ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer wiegt ja mal eben 500 g mehr.
Naja morgen bin ich noch mal bei meinem Rockhändler, da werde ich noch mal nachhaken.

Hat einer von euch sein Slayer bei Schindele gekauft und schon mal Kontakt mit denen aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaellindner (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen
ich gehör mit meinem 07er Slayer 50 (19") wohl auch zu den Betroffenen. Beim Zweirad-Stadler in Fürth war das Rad zum normalen Kundendienst und die haben es gleich einbehalten mit der Begründung, "da gibt es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit der Schwinge".
Gemerkt hab ich vorher nichts davon. Die Sache ist jetzt wohl in Arbeit - wir warten auf Antwort.
Ist irgendjemand hier, der sein Bike auch beim Stadler hat? (Da stehen jetzt nämlich schon drei mit dem selben Problem rum).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Magura952 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube eher Rocky läst uns versauern....da wird nix mehr kommen


----------



## kleiner rocky (7. Juli 2008)

michaellindner schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand hier, der sein Bike auch beim Stadler hat?



also ich hab meins auch bei denen gekauft, aber halt in mannheim, werd die woch wohl doch mal zu denen hinfahrn mal schaun was die mir dann sagen


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also ich hab meins auch bei denen gekauft, aber halt in mannheim, werd die woch wohl doch mal zu denen hinfahrn mal schaun was die mir dann sagen



ich habs auch von dort und war froh dass es nach ewigem hin und her wegen einer anderen sache endlich zurück ist  ich denke ich fahr da dann auch mal vorbei.


----------



## Doc Roots (7. Juli 2008)

So, wieder mal ne aktuallisierte Liste...

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel = Slayer 50 2006 20,5" RP3 18-19 Bar
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar
- @ndy = Slayer 50 2006 "19" 18 Bar
- Zitzenfichte = Slayer Cult 2006 "18" Fox RP3 15Barar
- Doc Roots = Slayer 90 2006 20,5" RP 3 15-16 bar


also wenn Stadler die Räder schon einbehält, dann wird wohl die Sache Gehör gefunden haben.
Was sagen eigentlich die "richtigen Rockyhändler" wie Kimmerle, MT-Sports oder S-Tec?
Da werden ja ein paar mehr Rockys verkauft und die stehen ja eigentlich immer in sehr engem Kontakt zu BA.


----------



## Magura952 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meins aus zweiter Hand....hab zwar die Original Rechnung aber mir selbst bringt des wohl eher nix


----------



## Nofaith (7. Juli 2008)

@ Magura932

Sprech doch mal mit dem Vorbesitzer, ob er sich vielleicht an seinen Dealer wendet.

@all

Drück Euch die Daumen! Bin mal gespannt was raus kommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2008)

Warum ist die Liste mit den Luftdrücken in "bar" angegeben?

An meinem SXC machen 10psi schon einen sehr großen Unterschied:
180psi => zu wenig sag wenn man im stehen fährt
170psi => OK
160psi =>sehr weich
150psi => kaum fahrbar

Außerdem ist die Einheit "bar" doch viel schwerer abzulesen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Juli 2008)

da sieht man, wieviel wir an unseren SXCs schon herumgetüftelt haben. pfff, druckangaben in bar, lächerlich


----------



## ribisl (7. Juli 2008)

Wer von der Liste ausser mir und den Herrn Bikeaddict ist sonst noch aus Österreich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (7. Juli 2008)

@maggo

ich hat meins erst einmal bei denen, da war meiner dämpfer hinüber
deren erste vermutung war dass die dichtung zum dämpferkolben hin is, es hat sich dann aber rausgestellt dass der dämpferkolben nen riss hatte
und die ham den dann auch ohne groß was zu sagen eingeschickt und ich hab's auf garantie repariert bekommen
ich weiß aber dass die beim stadler schon hin und wieder n bissel streß mit BA ham

naja mal schaun was die sagen wegem dem hinterbau


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juli 2008)

In welchem Zusammenhang meinst Du das mit dem Stress?


----------



## kleiner rocky (7. Juli 2008)

des weiß ich auch net genau
es war nur so dass der werkstattleiter sich damals ziemlich arg über die leutz bei BA aufgeregt hat
worum es genau ging weiß ich net und ich wollt auch net wirklich nachfragen da der typ schon ziemlich gereizt war nach dem gespräch
aber zu mir war er dann echt freundlich


----------



## LautSprecher (7. Juli 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins aus zweiter Hand....hab zwar die Original Rechnung aber mir selbst bringt des wohl eher nix



Probier es einfach trotzdem, eigentlich müsste es ja einen kompletten Rückruf geben.


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Juli 2008)

> Ich hab meins aus zweiter Hand....hab zwar die Original Rechnung aber mir selbst bringt des wohl eher nix



Ist bei mir ganz genauso, allerdings hab ich mit dem Vorbesitzer ausgemacht wenn was auf Garantie geht, das er es einschickt. Geht evtl. ja auch bei dir, soweit ich weiß hast du deins ja vom Bestmove, und mit dem lässt sich reden.....

Meins geht dank tollem RM-Händler aber auch ohne Rechnung....


----------



## kreisel (8. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> also langsam kann sich Rocky ja mal melden und was dazu sagen oder?
> Die Frage ist was ich jetzt machen soll.
> Reklamieren geht ja nur mit dem original Dämpfer oder nicht?
> Und ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer wiegt ja mal eben 500 g mehr.
> ...



Ja, ich habe meins von Schindele, aber noch kein Kontakt aufgenommen. Die waren nach einer ersten Reklamation (Transportschaden) etwas reserviert. Wollte deshalb noch abwarten was BA/RM dazu sagen. 
Ist Deins auch von Schindele und hast Du schon mit denen gesprochen?


----------



## @ndy (8. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ganz genauso, allerdings hab ich mit dem Vorbesitzer ausgemacht wenn was auf Garantie geht, das er es einschickt. Geht evtl. ja auch bei dir, soweit ich weiß hast du deins ja vom Bestmove, und mit dem lässt sich reden.....
> 
> Meins geht dank tollem RM-Händler aber auch ohne Rechnung....



Hoffe ich auch....

Aber auf der RM Homepage ist ja das zu lesen:

Making a Warranty Claim
1.Contact ANY authorized Rocky Mountain Bicycles dealer in your area. If you do not know where your closest ROCKY MOUNTAIN® dealer is, you can check the dealer listing on the website.

Werde da auch ein Problem bekommen.... Habe meins nicht in Deutschland gekauft, habe in der Zeit wo ich es gekauft habe in den USA gelebt.....


----------



## big toe (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo, bin auf der suche nach dem rocky mountain katalog aus dem jahr 2005 und 2006 als pdf datei. hab schon das ganze internet durchstöbert, konnte aber bis auf den 04er und 08er nichts finden.

Hat jemand die Kataloge als pdf? 

ciao christof


----------



## zet1 (9. Juli 2008)

will nicht alle 71 Seiten durchlesen, nur drei Fragen:

1) Hat sich inzwischen etwas ergeben bezgl Rueckruf, oder Umtauschmoeglichkeit eines New Slayer Rahmens oder Hinterbau auf einen SXC? Sieht jemand da ueberhaupt irgendeine Moeglichkeit?

2) Weiss jemand ob man einen SXC Hinterbau samt Umkenkwippe in einen normalen Slayer Hauptrahmen einhauen kann? Vielleicht waere das eine "guenstige" Loesung fuer Rocky oder BA...?

3) Bei meinem 06er Cult mit 07er RP23 Daempfer habe ich noch keine Anzeichen gesehen dieses Klapp-phaenomens an der Linkage auch im "harten" EInsatz... sind eigentlich alle New Slayer betroffen ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (9. Juli 2008)

So jetzt war ich auch beim Händler, mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2008)

1. Nein hat sich noch gar nichts ergeben...alle warten nur auf ein Statement von Rocky Mountain.
Allerdings glaube ich langsam das da nicht viel passieren wird 

2. Das ist ne gute Frage. Ich dachte eher an den LowerLink vom Slayer SS, da der eine deutlich größere Ausfräsung hat. Nur leider ist der noch nicht zu bekommen. Nur der Upperlink.

3. Theoretisch eigentlich ja, da das ja alles Norm-CNC Fräsungen sind.
Ich habe schon Hinterbau und beide Umlenkhebel neu.....hat nichts gebracht.

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder bei meinem Händler. Alle warten nur auf Rocky. 
BA hat nur wieder ein Mass durchgegeben das man sich mal anschauen sollte. Im komplett eingefederten Zustand muss das Mass von Dämpferaufnhame bis Dämpferaufnahme 142 mm betragen, wenn das nicht der Fall ist habe ich einen falschen Dämpfer.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch einen Ersatz gefunden der in Frage kommen wird. (nicht Rocky)
Beim SXC ist ja leider das Problem das ich meine 400 mm Sattelstüze nich komplett versenken kann


----------



## ribisl (9. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch einen Ersatz gefunden der in Frage kommen wird. (nicht Rocky)
> Beim SXC ist ja leider das Problem das ich meine 400 mm Sattelstüze nich komplett versenken kann



Und nicht zu vergessen die zu geringe Reifenfreiheit.....

Bin ja auch schon auf der Suche nach einen Ersatz. Was hast den ins Auge gefasst?
Mein Favourite ist das Intense 6.6.


----------



## flatmoon (9. Juli 2008)

@Mr.Freeride
wie gesagt


flatmoon schrieb:


> Vergiss das mit dem link ganz schnell wieder. Wenn du mehr Spiel hast kann der Hinterbau sich nur noch weiter "drehen" bis er anschlägt. Das ändert NICHTS.
> RM hat beim SS zu dem noch die Aufnahme der Wippe am Hauptrahmen nach vorn verlegt.(Gemessen ca. 1cm)  Nun erreicht die ganze Kinematik nicht den Punkt an dem das Durchknicken auftritt.
> Ausserdem ist die Einbaubreite des SS links *breiter* als bein slayer, so dass er garnicht passt.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn sich bis Anfang August nichts tut, dann geht mein Bike zurück zum Händler und der Kaufpreis zurück in meine Tasche. Ich habe keine große Lust, den ganzen Sommer (und die ganzen Semesterferien) ohne Bike dazustehen. Einen SXC-Rahmen würde ich als Austausch akzeptieren, das wäre dann ja wohl eine funktionierende Lösung.
Diese 142mm sind doch aber nur für Leute interessant, die den Dämpfer getauscht haben, oder? Wobei, wäre schon lustig...der serienmäßige Fox-Dämpfer mit extra auf den Hinterbau abgestimmten Ventilen ist schlicht zu groß. 
@ Mr. Freeride: Was machst Du dann mit Deinem Slayer? Verkaufen? Rahmen zurückgeben?


----------



## Sergio81 (9. Juli 2008)

Schon lustig mit anzusehen, wie sich hier alle Ã¼berschlagen und PlÃ¤ne schmieden. Ich habe ein ganz mieses GefÃ¼hl bei der Sache. Der Lenzen ist in anderen Threads aktiv, hier wird kein sterbens WÃ¶rtchen von sich gegeben...

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass Ihr Eure Rahmen so einfach zurÃ¼ck geben kÃ¶nnt?
Ich meine: RMB dÃ¼rfte ja mittlerweile von den AusmaÃen, die das angenommen hat bereits Wind bekommen haben. Alleine 28 Bikes in diesem Forum....das alleine sind schon mal mindestens 50.000 â¬ die die mal eben so wieder auszahlen dÃ¼rften. Auch wenn RMB eine etwas grÃ¶Ãere Firma ist, dÃ¼rfte das denen nicht am Arsch vorbei gehen.

Da Arseburn (warum hÃ¶rt man von Ihm denn gar nichts mehr) schon vor Wochen denen von einem Problem  berichtet hat, und bis heute immer noch kein offizielles Statement zu lesen ist, denke ich mir schon, dass da etwas im Busch ist.
Sollte man ernsthaft um seine Kunden und seinen Ruf bemÃ¼ht sein, wÃ¼rde man glaube ich etwas anders als Hersteller agieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2008)

seh ich leider ähnlich. dem mario habe ich eine pn geschrieben, die wurde auch beantwortet, weshalb hier im forum kein sterbenswörtchen kundgetan wird verstehe ich nicht. jetzt sind wir schon einigermaßen organisiert und richten uns mit einer person als vertretung an ba und die reagieren nicht. vielleicht sollten wir mal die drähte heiß klingeln lassen.......


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Du/Ihr sprecht genau das an, was ich auch schon mal erwÃ¤hnt hatte. FÃ¼r ein Problem von diesen AusmaÃen ist der Hersteller bzw. der Importeur viel zu wenig hysterisch. Ich habe den Mario vor einiger Zeit sogar per PN gebeten, mal in diesen Thread hier zu schauen. Das Ergebnis ist bekannt...
Aber mal ganz grundlegend: Wenn etwas nicht funtioniert, wie es soll und der Mangel nicht behoben werden kann, dann bleibt dem HÃ¤ndler gar nichts anderes Ã¼brig, als die Ware zurÃ¼ckzunehmen.
Ich wÃ¤re wirklich froh, wenn sich hier schneller etwas ergeben wÃ¼rde, denn es belastet mich ganz schÃ¶n, wenn ich daran denke, Ã¼ber 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r etwas ausgegeben zu haben, das nicht funktioniert wie es soll und ich trotzdem darum zittern muss, mein Geld wiederzusehen.
Ich habe momentan auch wenig Vertrauen, vor allem die Arroganz von Rocky macht mir etwas Sorgen...die Sache mit der Klage wegen Rufmordes zeugt nicht gerade davon, dass man bereit ist, objektiv an die Sache heranzugehen und sich einzugestehen, dass man etwas falsch gemacht hat und jetzt dafÃ¼r geradestehen muss.


----------



## Osti (9. Juli 2008)

meine Herren, in diesem Fall muss ich BA mal in Schutz nehmen. Das Problem ist an RM kommuniziert. So lange RM nix offizielles dazu zu vermelden hat (wie auch immer geartet), kann auch BA kein Statement dazu abgeben, geschweige denn irgendwie handeln. 

für Infos und bzgl Abwicklung sollte immer zuerst euer Händler die primäre Kontaktperson sein und nicht BA oder das Forum....


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2008)

Osti, ich muss Dir recht geben. Wir sollten uns wirklich in Geduld üben. Wir werden ja sehen wie und was von RM bzw. BA in die Wege geleitet wird.

Ich gehe auch davon aus das wir mit dem Rahmen so leben müssen, sind ja im Endeffekt selber schuld das wir das Bike so gekauft haben. Ich habe mein Radel im Februar 2006 gekauft, selbst wenn es eine Rückrufaktion geben sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe da die Kosten einfach viel zu hoch sind, werden die meinen Rahmen sicherlich nicht einfach so ohne Abzüge zurücknehmen und für 0,00 Euro werde ich sicherlich auch keinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. 

Ich werde eher anderst aggieren, wenn es eine Lösung für das Problem gibt nehme ich diese gerne an, sollte keine Lösung vorhanden sein und es wird nichts getauscht oder sonst was behalte ich halt mein Rocky, aber es war dann definitiv das letzte ... 

Mal schauen wie lange es Rocky dann noch gibt wenn jeder so aggiert ... 

Zum Thema Lenzen sag ich nur das ich in einem Thread, ich denke es war die RM-Gallery gelesen habe das er hierzu ein Statement abgegeben hat. Jemand aus dem Forum hat Ihn da direkt angesprochen. Ich suche mal den Link noch raus und poste diesen dann.

Mein Garantierahmen ist nun auch gekommen, muss sagen es zwar etwas gedauert aber er ist nun da. Werde dann mein RM auf 20,5 Zoll aufbauen und werde Euch berichten ob ich das Problem immer noch habe.

Grüße

Sven

Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154099&page=104 --> Eintrag von Fabeymer


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, dass ich Du mich meinst, ich hatte ihn vor ca. einer Woche in der Galerie angesprochen, als ich ein Bild von seinem New Slayer entdeckt habe. Allerdings liegt meine PN schon knapp einen Monat zurück, darauf habe ich keine Anwort erhalten und hier im Thread kam auch keine Reaktion. Support besteht halt aus mehr als nur die neuen Aufbauten zu präsentieren und in den Himmel zu loben. Aber das nur nebenbei und frei von Bewertung, ich mache dem Mario da keinen Vorwurf, weil ich nicht weiß, was in der Hinsicht von seinem Arbeitgeber erwartet/gewünscht wird.

Zur Schuldfrage: Wir sind eben nicht selbst schuld. Das wäre dann der Fall, wenn im Shop über dem Bike ein großes Schild gehangen hätte mit der Aufschrift: "Nominell 152mm Federweg hinten, es werden aber nur um die 120mm realisiert, weil bei 47mm Hub zwei Gelenke gegeneinander schlagen!"
Wenn wir dann gesagt hätten "Okay, ich kaufe es trotzdem, die werden sich bestimmt täuschen und das passiert nur, wenn man irgendwas falsch einstellt", dann wären wir selbst schuld.


Es ist klar, dass der Weg nur über den Händler gehen kann, daran halten sich hier ja auch alle. Allerdings muss es erlaubt sein, seinem Ärger auch mal Luft zu machen. Schließlich geht es hier icht nur für Rocky, sondern auch für die Käufer um eine nicht unerhebliche Summe.

@ Dome: Hast Du einen Austauschrahmen für das Slayer erhalten?

Edit: Hier noch Marios Zitat aus der Galerie:



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Man man man Sherlock, auf was ihr alles achtet.
> Mein Slayer auf dem Bild kommt gerade vom putzen und da war der Ring ganz oben. Kurz drauf gesetzt und zurück gerollt. Hat also in dem Zustand kein Gelände gesehen. Ich weiß aber ganz sicher, dass der Ring ab und an mal komplett oder fast komplett unten war. Also der Federweg wurde komplett ausgenutzt. Sonnt hätte mich das auch stutzig gemacht.
> 
> peace,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2008)

@ribisl
ganz genau auch mein Favourite 

@ fabeymer
Verkaufen ist so eine Sache....wer will ihn jetzt noch haben? Und für welches Geld? Wer weiß wer noch alles Wind von unserem Problem mitbekommen hat. Ich werde heute mal Kontakt mit Schindele aufnehmen und mit ihm die Rücknahme besprechen. 
Bis mitte August warte ich noch.

@sergio, fabeymer und maggo
verdammt richtig....langesam geht mir die Enthaltung von RM auch ganz schön auf den Sack. 

Man kann jetzt auch noch weiter ausholen......warum ist Richi und Vanderham weg? Warum ist Wade nicht mehr ganz soooo glücklich?
Das passt alles so schön zusammen.........hm


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Rückgabe wird da wohl echt die sinnvollste Lösung sein. 
Wenn Du beim Verkauf offen von dem Problem sprichst, dann wirst Du, sofern Du ihn überhaupt loswirst, zum Sterben zu viel und zum Leben zu wenig bekommen, also keine wirklich nennenswerte Basis für ein neues Bike. Und es dem Käufer zu verschweigen ist halt auch nicht akzeptabel.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, berichte doch mal, wie sich Dein Händler zu dieser Option geäußert hat.


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @ Dome: Hast Du einen Austauschrahmen für das Slayer erhalten?



Servus,

jup, ich habe den Hauptrahmen ersetzt bekommen. Muss jetzt alles umbauen. Einen neuen Hinterbau gab es nicht --> Begründung: "Der hat ja nichts .."

Ich bin glücklich darüber das ich einen "neuen" Rahmen habe, mein Bike wieder ganz ist und ich mal wieder ohne Sorgen fahren kann.

Ärgerlich ist aber die Situation schon, nur unnötig Ärger verusachen würde ich nicht.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## arseburn (9. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Da Arseburn (warum hört man von Ihm denn gar nichts mehr) schon vor Wochen denen von einem Problem  berichtet hat, und bis heute immer noch kein offizielles Statement zu lesen ist



Liebe Gemeinde 

Ich habe aus bestimmten Gründen länger nichts von mir hören lassen, und kann mich auch nicht genauer zu diesem Thema äußern. Nur soviel sei gesagt: Ich habe heute einen Anruf von BA bekommen und ich denke, dass es entweder hier in den kommenden Tagen ein Statement geben wird und/oder Eure Händler informiert werden.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

Bevor Du solche Andeutungen machst, bleib lieber in der Versenkung! Wie soll ich mich jetzt noch vernünftig auf meine zwei letzten Klausuren konzentrieren können?



Ohne Witz: Danke für Deine Mühen, ich bin wirklich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2008)

ha na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.......

Jeder der einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut hat ist selber Schuld!
Und die mit originalem Dämpfer haben gar kein Problem, das ist alles Einbildung! 

nein ...kleiner Scherz


----------



## arseburn (9. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bevor Du solche Andeutungen machst, bleib lieber in der Versenkung! Wie soll ich mich jetzt noch vernünftig auf meine zwei letzten Klausuren konzentrieren können?



Ich möchte ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich keinerlei Andeutungen mache...
weder positiv noch negativ ! Ich überlasse es BA sich hier zu äußern...ich wollte nur auf die Anspielung von Sergio81 eingehen.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte mit "Andeutungen" nur sagen, dass es mir lieber gewesen wäre, nicht zu erfahren, dass da was im Busch ist.
Lieber eine Überraschung, das wäre besser für meine Konzentration auf's Wesentliche. 


Nochmal @ Dome: Verstehe ich das richtig und Du hast wegen des Federwegproblems einen neuen Rahmen bekommen? Oder hattest Du einen anderen Defekt?


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juli 2008)

Schon krass was hier abgeht. Bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn die Flatline Fahrer mal ihre Rahmen mit kurzem Dämpfer und 180mm fahren wollen.


----------



## ribisl (9. Juli 2008)

***OFFTOPIC****
@!insane!: Du fährst ja ein 6.6 SS! Hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Was wiegt deins? Ists auch für längere FR Touren geeigent?
***OFFTOPIC****

So in Österreich tut sich auch was: Trendsport hat jetzt auch RM bezügl. des Slayer Problems kontaktiert. 
Hoffentlich wissma bald mehr.


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit "Andeutungen" nur sagen, dass es mir lieber gewesen wäre, nicht zu erfahren, dass da was im Busch ist.
> Lieber eine Überraschung, das wäre besser für meine Konzentration auf's Wesentliche.
> 
> 
> Nochmal @ Dome: Verstehe ich das richtig und Du hast wegen des Federwegproblems einen neuen Rahmen bekommen? Oder hattest Du einen anderen Defekt?



Ich hatte ein anderen Defekt. Mein Rahmen hat einen Riss bekommen


----------



## big toe (9. Juli 2008)

@ Dome 2001

Wo hatte denn dein Rahmen einen Riss? Hab bei mir am Sattelrohr/Oberrohr keinen Riss endeckt, sieht aber aus als ob das Material mal stark beansprucht wurde. 

Will die Woche noch zu meinem Händler fahren, hab ca. noch nen Jahr Garantie.

Hattest du Probleme bei deiner Garantieabwicklung?


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2008)

Genau wie von Dir beschrieben ist mein Rahmen gerissen. 

Nein, bin zu meinem Händler gegangen, der hat es entdeckt, hab etwas gewartet und da ist der neue Hauptrahmen. War kein Thema. So kenne ich es von RM eigentlich immer ...


----------



## big toe (9. Juli 2008)

Und die haben nicht versucht dir die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben? Da gibts doch die Regel mir der Mindesteinschubtiefe von 10cm.

Hat dein Händler dein Bike wieder aufgebaut? und was ist aus dem alten Rahmen geworden, konntest du den noch bis der neue da war weiter fahren?

Und wie lange hat das alles gedauert?

Sorry wegen den vielen Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2008)

Also, hier die Antworten zu Deinen Fragen.

Nein, mir hat niemand versucht die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wie und was jetzt bei meinem Händler war weis ich nicht. Ich weis nur, dass meine Sattelstütze wirklich und definitiv immer mind. 10 cm eingeschoben war und wie der Riss entstanden ist keine Ahnung. Habe jetzt einen größeren Rahmen, seither 19 Zoll künftig 20,5 Zoll damit ich meine Stütze noch weiter rein schieben kann. Die Schuldfrage wurde nicht an mich ran getragen.

Ich selber habe gestern meinen halten Hauptrahmen "freigelegt" und der liegt nun im Kofferraum rum. Werde heute Abend versuchen bei meinem Händler vorbei zu schauen und dann werden wir weiter sehen. Bin bis gestern mit dem Bike noch gefahren, war zwar immer recht interessant zu zuschauen wie der Riss wächst obwohl die Stütze ca. 15 cm eingeschoben war. 

Was mit dem alten Rahmen nun konkret wird weis ich nicht. Da ich für diesen ja keinen Hinterbau habe, der wird ja an den neune Hauptrahmen geschraubt weis ich momentan nicht was ich damit machen soll wenn ich Ihn behalten darf. Mir werden die Gesamtkosten, Reparatur, Hinterbau, Dämpfer, usw. einfach zu hoch ... Gedauert hat der Spaß denke ich so um die 4 Wochen ....

Somit bin ich eigentlich bis auf die Abwicklungszeit ja richtig zufrieden mit RM. Aber das das Bike halt nun dieses besagte Problem hat ist halt unschön.

Hoffe Deine Fragen umfänglich beantwortet zu haben.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Hedonist (10. Juli 2008)

ich könnt kotzen. vorletztes we hat mich nen knabe mim slayer 50 darauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich wollte es nicht glauben. ich mein so paar druckstellen an der umlenkung waren mir schonmal aufgefallen..dachte aber evtl. paar steinchen zwischen oder was. habe es eben durchgetestet und bin auch betroffen..

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel = Slayer 50 2006 20,5" RP3 18-19 Bar
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar
- @ndy = Slayer 50 2006 "19" 18 Bar
- Zitzenfichte = Slayer Cult 2006 "18" Fox RP3 15Barar
- Doc Roots = Slayer 90 2006 20,5" RP 3 15-16 bar
- Hedonist = Slayer Cult 2006 16.5" RP 3 ~16 bar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juli 2008)

also nehmen wir mal an, das an der Geschichte mit den Dämpfern mit Piggy Pack was dran ist. Das die das Problem nicht hervorrufen.....
dann gibt es die möglichkeit einen Roco Air oder DHX 5 Air umzubauen, das der Ausgleichsbehälter an einem Schlauch hängt.
Das soll laut  Cosmic Sports keine große Sache sein.

Ich will nur nicht wieder Kohle ausgeben und feststellen das es doch nicht funtzt...


----------



## ribisl (10. Juli 2008)

Ich würds nicht riskieren! Würd zuerst das Statement von RM abwarten und sollte das nicht in absehbarer Zeit kommen, wechsle ich zu Intense und RM ist dann für mich gestorben, obwohls so schöne Räder bauen.
ABER ich bin noch guter Hoffnung.

PS: Hab mich schon ein bisschen ins Intense SS verliebt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juli 2008)

andererseits...wenns es funtzt, habe ich einen super schön zu fahrenden Rahmen....er ist ja geil wenn das Problem nicht wäre.

Nur habe ich auch ein anderes Problem wenn es darum geht den Rahmen zurück zu geben. Ich hatte Glück und habe ihn zu einem echten Dumpingpreis bei Schindele bekommen. Wenn ich das Geld zurückbekomme, reicht es nie für einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juli 2008)

Kann ja nicht wahr sein das es immer noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Bikeaction gibt. Wollen die warten bis auch der letzte Mensch seine Geduld verliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juli 2008)

...der letzte mensch hat definitiv deutlich mehr geduld als 90% der user hier.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> also nehmen wir mal an, das an der Geschichte mit den Dämpfern mit Piggy Pack was dran ist. Das die das Problem nicht hervorrufen.....
> dann gibt es die möglichkeit einen Roco Air oder DHX 5 Air umzubauen, das der Ausgleichsbehälter an einem Schlauch hängt.
> Das soll laut  Cosmic Sports keine große Sache sein.
> 
> Ich will nur nicht wieder Kohle ausgeben und feststellen das es doch nicht funtzt...



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das mit den Luftvarianten möglich ist? Meines Wissens geht das nur mit den Stahlfederdämpfern.





JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...der letzte mensch hat definitiv deutlich mehr geduld als 90% der user hier.



Falsch.
 Der letzte Mensch bräuchte gar keine Geduld, weil er seelenruhig in einen Bikeladen marschieren und einen der ausgestellten Rahmen abgreifen könnte. Gibt ja niemanden mehr, der ihn daran hindern könnte.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juli 2008)

@ Fabemyer
ja der Cosmic Sports Techniker meinte, es sei theoretisch möglich. Genau wie beim Stahlfederdämpfer. Und kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juli 2008)

auch wieder wahr!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist auch bei I AM LEGEND voll doof. Ich wäre in NewYork erstmal einklaufen gegangen, und hätte mir dann nen dicken Slopestylepacours mitten in die Stadt gebaut - mit Drop von der Brooklyn Bridge. Massiv. 
ich wäre dann der Judge, der Rider und der...Sieger des Events. Bevor es eben dunkel wird.
Ja, da hat der Will das Potenzial nicht echt erkannt. Stattdessen läuft er auf dem Laufband und bolzt Bälle von einer SR71 weg...
Oh man, hoffentlich ist der letzte Mensch ein Freerider 

Sorry, Offtopic.


----------



## arseburn (10. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Oh man, hoffentlich ist der letzte Mensch ein Freerider



Nur schade, dass du es dann, als nicht letzter mensch, nie erfahren wirst, ob der letzte mensch freerider war....oder der letzte freerider auch mensch


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass du es dann, als nicht letzter mensch, nie erfahren wirst, ob der letzte mensch freerider war....oder der letzte freerider auch mensch



und vor allem ob er überhaupt biken konnte ;-)


@all

ich kann es ja auch nicht abwarten bis BA was sagt, aber habt mal weng gedult und droht hier nicht sinnlos mit liebesentzug an rockys


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei I AM LEGEND voll doof. Ich wäre in NewYork erstmal einklaufen gegangen, und hätte mir dann nen dicken Slopestylepacours mitten in die Stadt gebaut - mit Drop von der Brooklyn Bridge. Massiv.
> ich wäre dann der Judge, der Rider und der...Sieger des Events. Bevor es eben dunkel wird.
> Ja, da hat der Will das Potenzial nicht echt erkannt. Stattdessen läuft er auf dem Laufband und bolzt Bälle von einer SR71 weg...
> Oh man, hoffentlich ist der letzte Mensch ein Freerider
> ...




Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie Du im Kino bist und völlig entnervt Deinen Colabecker in Richtung Leinwand schleuderst, weil der Typ einfach kein MTB in die Hand nehmen und die ganzen krassen Spots befahren will...


----------



## michaellindner (10. Juli 2008)

> ich gehör mit meinem 07er Slayer 50 (19") wohl auch zu den Betroffenen. Beim Zweirad-Stadler in Fürth war das Rad zum normalen Kundendienst und die haben es gleich einbehalten mit der Begründung, "da gibt es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit der Schwinge".
> Gemerkt hab ich vorher nichts davon. Die Sache ist jetzt wohl in Arbeit - wir warten auf Antwort.



War heut dort und man hat mir gesagt, dass die Lager oben an der Wippe getauscht werden. Das ganze soll Anfang nächster Woche geschehen.
Ich weiß nicht, was das bringen soll. Das hier geschilderte Problem löst es aber sicher nicht. 
Also - wieder abwarten und diese Lösung (??) mal anschauen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Juli 2008)

So ein kleines Statement von mir, dass euer Blutdruck mal wieder runter kommt.
Ich sags jetzt nochmal allen! Ich schreibe nichts zu einem Thema, dass ich nicht 100%ig von BA bzw. Rocky abgesegnet bekommen habe. Mag sein, dass ich in anderen Threads aktiver bin, sofern ich das bei meinem stressigen Terminplan sagen kann. Aber ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass am besten in der gleichen Minute in der ihr was postet, eine Antwort zurück kommt die euch das Leben versüßt. So läuft das nicht. Das Anliegen ist bekannt. Es wurden alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt. Aber bis das Rocky drüben erreicht hat, die nach einer Lösung suchen, das dann wieder zurück kommt und anschließend bei mir landet dauerts halt. Also Ball flach halten!
Als aller erstes. Bringt euer Gerät zu dem Händler bei dem ihr es gekauft habt. Der kann dann genau nachschauen, ob der komplette Federweg ausgenutzt wird und ob die Schwinge bzw. die Umlenkhebel richtig arbeiten. Falls nicht, werdet ihr von ihm aus erster Hand mit Infos versorgt bzw. er fädelt alles notwendige ein. Ohne die Überprüfung beim Händler gibts eh wenig Chancen. ER ist eurer Ansprechpartner! Nicht dieses Forum und auch nicht ein Telefonat mit BA. Ihr werdet immer zum Händler verwiesen. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe..
Im Bike Action - Juli Newsletter wird vom Tech Support ein Statement folgen. Da steht dann auch nochmal genau drin was zu tun ist!

Also ab zum Händler, überprüfen lassen und ggf. kommt dann alles wie von selbst.

Locker bleiben. Hilft immer!

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergio81 (11. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich in anderen Threads aktiver bin, sofern ich das bei meinem stressigen Terminplan sagen kann. Aber ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass am besten in der gleichen Minute in der ihr was postet, eine Antwort zurück kommt die euch das Leben versüßt. So läuft das nicht.



Echt krass, mit welcher Arroganz Du Dich hier zu Wort meldest. Ich meine, das Problem ist seit 3 Wochen bekannt! Und Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Dein Terminplan so proppe voll ist, dass man hier nichtmal 3 Sätze posten kann; ginge es um einen Einzelfall...ok, es wäre eher vertretbar das ganze so "schleifen" zu lassen. Aber hier geht es um 28 Betroffene !
Wenn ich mich mit einem Problem mit meinem Auto an den Hersteller wende habe ich nach spätestens 2 Tagen eine Antwort darauf oder zumindest den Hinweis, dass man sich darum kümmert. Der Kunde ist König ! So hat das zu laufen !



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also Ball flach halten!



Darum möchte ich Dich bitten ! Du bekommst schliesslich die Räder, die teils mehere tausend Euro kosten umsonst ! 

Wenn Du Dich nicht zu einem Thema äußern möchtest, dass nicht 100% abgesegnet wurde (was ich verstehen kann), so frage ich mich, ob Deine Sponsoren und Arbeitgeber von Deinem Wortlauf wissen....


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Echt krass, mit welcher Arroganz Du Dich hier zu Wort meldest. Ich meine, das Problem ist seit 3 Wochen bekannt! Und Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Dein Terminplan so proppe voll ist, dass man hier nichtmal 3 Sätze posten kann; ginge es um einen Einzelfall...ok, es wäre eher vertretbar das ganze so "schleifen" zu lassen. Aber hier geht es um 28 Betroffene !
> Wenn ich mich mit einem Problem mit meinem Auto an den Hersteller wende habe ich nach spätestens 2 Tagen eine Antwort darauf oder zumindest den Hinweis, dass man sich darum kümmert. Der Kunde ist König ! So hat das zu laufen !
> 
> 
> ...




Ach ja ich vergaß! Ich bekomm natürlich alles in den Arsch geschoben! Ist das wirklich so?? Bist du der neue Marketing Chef bei Rocky oder wie?

Jetzt mal langsam. Ich will mit meinen Posts niemanden zu nahe treten. Ich gebe nur das weiter, was ich von der Quelle weiß. Geht zum Händler und alles wird gut. Das ist alles was ich euch verklickern möchte!
Aber es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich jemand angesprochen fühlt auf meinen Post.
Laut eurer Meinung sind es 28 Betroffene. Bin gespannt wie schnell diese Zahl zurück geht. Ich weiß von 2, 3 Händlern, dass der Großteil der Kunden nicht mal weiß wie der Federweg errechnet wird. Wenn alle 28 Betroffenen zum Händler gehen würden und überprüfen lassen ob es Probleme gibt, dann kannst du sicher sein dass die Zahl auf ein Minimum sinken wird. Und nochwas, wir sind hier nicht in der Autoindustrie. Das haben wir in anderen Threads auch schon erfahren.

Mein Wortlauf?? Meinst du BA liest nicht in diesem Forum mit? Ich sende sogar die Links weiter, dass sie auf dem laufenden bleiben.. Mach dir über mich nicht so viel gedanken. Die wissen genau was hier abgeht..
Außerdem gibt es in diesem Forum Personen die über einen ganz anderen "Wortlauf" verfügen. Doch wenn man sie dann auf Events oder Festivals trifft, dann sind sie zahm wie Hindu Kühe. Da nutzen manche ihren Inkognito Status viel zu sehr aus!

Also nochmal... Bitte, bitte, bitte mit Sahne oben drauf. Weniger tippen, füße in die Hand, ab zum Händler.

peace out,


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Und Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Dein Terminplan so proppe voll ist, dass man hier nichtmal 3 Sätze posten kann;



Nochwas zu meinem Terminplan. Doch er ist so Proppe Voll! Was glaubst denn du was ich die ganze Zeit mache. Daheim sitzen und Däumchen drehen. Ich kann froh sein, dass ich seit 3-Wochen Foto-shooting mal wieder zu Hause bin und ich mich um eure Anliegen kümmern kann. Wenn ihr von mir in anderen Threads mal zwischendurch ein paar Zeilen lest, dann hab ich das von unterwegs von irgend einem Laptop oder von meinem iPhone getippt. Doch leider fehlt mir oft einfach die Zeit oder der Elan um genauer auf alles einzugehen.
Ich war im Mai 2 Tage daheim und im Juni 6 Tage. Also sag nicht "So voll kann der nicht sein".
Jetzt wisst ihr bescheid und versteht vielleicht meine Lage!?!


----------



## big toe (11. Juli 2008)

@ Dome 2001

Vielen Danke für die Antworten. Warst du nun bei deinem Händler? Was hat sich für Dich ergeben?

Ich Denke ich warte noch auf den Tech newsletter von BA, damit ich dann beide Punkte bei meinem Händler ansprechen Kann.



@ Turbo Lenzen

Ich denke wir können Deine Lage schon verstehen, doch Du solltest unsere auch verstehen!!! Die meisten haben ca. 2500 bis 4000 Euro für ihr Bike ausgeben, darunter sind bestimmt auch Schüler und  Studenten (wie ich) die ihr Sparschwein dafür plündern mussten. Andere kaufen sich für das gleiche Geld ein Auto. Ich denke mal wir sind sonst auch mit unserem Bikes wunschlos glücklich (trotz diverser anderer Probleme), alles was wir wollen ist ein gut funktionierendes Bike! Wofür Rocky auch sonst immer gestanden Hat!!!

Na  dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2008)

terminplan hin oder her ist letztlich ziemlich egal. der importeur des betroffenen produkts bietet hier eine "betreute" plattform für kunden an und da sollte man einfach auch das gefühl haben dürfen dass dieses problem bekannt ist und sich drum gekümmert wird. nicht mehr und nicht weniger, dafür ist solch ein forum da. 
ich muss als kunde im übrigen auch kein ausgebildeter schrauber sein um mein problem lösen zu können, wenn das rad weniger federweg hat als angegeben ist das so und dann kann man auch nichts dran machen, beim gewicht wird ja auch regelmäßig geschwindelt. dann funktioniert es aber trotzdem so wie man es gewohnt ist, wenn allerdings zwei bauteile aufeinanderschlagen sehe ich das problem nicht in zuwenig federweg sondern darin, dass ich evtl meine gesundheit riskiere.......und da hört der spaß für mich auf.


----------



## Nofaith (11. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich Maggo 100% Recht geben, letztlich bietet Rocky das "betreute Forum" an. Wenn der Betreuer für die Sorgen und Nöte der Forums-User keine Zeit hat, weil er "to busy" ist, dann ist er der falsche Mann. Schau Dich doch mal in MTB-News um, gibt ja mehrere Hersteller betreute Foren, hab noch nicht gesehen dass ein Post drei Wochen ohne Stellungnahme war. Im konkreten Fall sind es auch 28 Kunden die betroffen sind und nicht nur einer. Auch muss kein Kunde den Federweg berechnen können! Soweit ich es verstanden hab, liegt das Hauptproblem darin das die beiden Umlenkhebel zusammenschlagen und die meisten sich daran stören, also lieber auch mal die Posts lesen als die Kunden zu dizzen.

Es gehört ein bisschen mehr dazu ein Forum zu betreuen als nur Neuaufbauten zu promoten!


----------



## Sergio81 (11. Juli 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Da muss ich Maggo 100% Recht geben, letztlich bietet Rocky das "betreute Forum" an. Wenn der Betreuer für die Sorgen und Nöte der Forums-User keine Zeit hat, weil er "to busy" ist, dann ist er der falsche Mann. Schau Dich doch mal MTB-News um, gibt ja mehrere Hersteller betreute Foren, hab noch nicht gesehen das ein Post drei Wochen ohne Stellungnahme war. Im konkreten Fall ist sind es auch 28 Kunden die betroffen sind und nicht nur einer. Auch muss kein Kunde den Federweg berechnen könne! Soweit ich es verstanden hab, liegt das Hauptproblem darin das die beiden Umlenkhebel zusammenschlagen und die meisten sich daran stören, also lieber auch mal die Posts lesen als die Kunden zu dizzen.
> 
> Es gehört ein bisschen mehr dazu ein Forum zu betreuen als nur Neuaufbauten zu promoten!



WORD !!!
Ich gehe jetzt nicht genauer auf die beiden Beiträge von dem "Betreuer" ein...vermutlich würde ich aus dem Forum gekickt werden. 
Aber lustig ist es schon, das fehlende technische Verständniss der Besitzer zum Hauptproblem machen zu wollen  Echt arm....


----------



## michaels123 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon eine Zeitlang hier mitgelesen, ist schon ziemlich hart was den Rahmen hier angeht.
Ich kann euch nur raten lasst euch nicht mit irgendwelchen Ausreden seitens RM abzocken.Ihr habt viel Kohle dafür bezahlt und wenn es nicht das kann was es soll, dann gibt es Ersatz oder Geld zurück.
Ihr seid jetzt schon eine sehr große Anzahl von Besitzern dieses Rahmens wo ein Gutachten des Rahmens und seiner Funktion sich auf alle Fälle lohnen würde, die Kosten hierfür legt ihr halt zusammen...und dann ab vor Gericht. Sicherlich werdet ihr diesen Rechtsstreit gewinnen und RM muss zahlen, oder mit einem 100% funktionierenden Ersatz kommen.
Ach ja wenn der Rahmen noch gesundheitliche Risiken verbirgt, haben die absolut gelitten vor Gericht,aber das wissen die bei RM und sind bestimmt am überlegen wie die da am güntigsten davon kommen.

Mfg


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Juli 2008)

meine güte, kann man nicht einfach die erste offizielle reaktion seitens BA bzw RM abwarten und dann erst mit gutachten und klagen drohen? schön langsam wird's richtig lächerlich hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (11. Juli 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> meine güte, kann man nicht einfach die erste offizielle reaktion seitens BA bzw RM abwarten und dann erst mit gutachten und klagen drohen? schön langsam wird's richtig lächerlich hier.



gell, da sind wir Österreicher viel gemütlicher, bissl raunzen, aber eigentlich is eh wurscht...
... dafür wirds bei uns auch doppelt so lange dauern, weil der zuständige beim österreich-importeur ist noch 3 Wochen auf urlaub...


----------



## Nofaith (11. Juli 2008)

Denke auch das ein Gutachten nicht nötig ist! Sowas sollte das wirklich letzte Mittel sein und bis dahin ist ja noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## michaels123 (11. Juli 2008)

Natürlich sollte erstmal noch abgewartet werden,
aber man muss ja nicht warten bis der erste  mit seinem Slayer im Rollstuhl landet und einige hier immer noch von lächerlich reden!!! die Grenze sollte nicht überschritten werden seitens RM.


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Juli 2008)

Also etz bleibts alle mal kuhl und wartet die aussage von BA und RMB ab. Und weswegen hier einer im rollstuhl landen sollte frag ich mich auch, da wenns die umlenkhebel nicht mit einem schlag durchreißt dafür ist das material viel zu dick. 
Mario kann ich auch voll verstehen wie soll er auf eine Sache eingehen wenn BA bzw. RMB erstmal selber die Sache klären müssen? Die CAD zeichnung etc durchgehen und sich eine Lösung des Problems zu überlegen, um nochmal auf die automobil branche zu kommen, du kannst nicht VW oder sonstige marken mit einer Fahrradschmiede vergleichen auch im bezug auf das kapital. Wenn es von RMB ein Fehler in der Konstruktion sein SOLLTE dann wird dieser auch auf einem richtigem weg behoben werden. Was mich nur wundert ist das livianh und ich die einzigsten sind welche das problem nicht haben und Livianh fährt auch eine Luftdämpfer in seinem. 
In diesem Sinne etz wart mer halt noch bisserl.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2008)

da geb ich dir recht. es sollten jetzt auch nicht allzuviele spekulationen gemacht werden was alles passieren könnte oder auch nicht. fakt ist jedoch dass ich mich als kunde bei derlei sprüchen schon fragen muss wo ich als kunde stehe. mich kotzt das an, dass ich oben sogar lesen muss, dass ba hier mitliest aber halt viel zuviel zeit vergeht eh sich hier jemand äussert.........weshalb das so ist ist mir recht egal. für mich ist zur zeit auch hochsaison und ich habe ein produkt gekauft das nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und da darf ich verdammt nochmal angepisst sein wie ich es will.
also rocky mountain und race face:
ihr habt angeleiert dass es hier eine plattform für eure kunden gibt und ihr habt jemanden abgestellt (der jetzt bitte nicht für alles verantwortlich gemacht werden sollte)der sich um diesen teil des forums kümmert. wenn ihr jetzt drei wochen lang fotos machen müßt um und mit euren produkten zu bewerben, trotzdem aber kenntnis dieses hier besprochenen problems habt so solltet ihr natürlich schnellstmöglich etwas gegen den aufkommenden flurfunk unternehmen. das ist das mindeste und kostet nichts. an der situation und der stimmung hier im fred seid ihr verantworltich denn ihr habt das rad gebaut. wir als kunden haben es lediglich bezahlt.
ein mal noch: mir gehts nicht um eine endlösung sondern drum ernst genommen zu werden und darüber informiert zu werden dass erkannt wurde dass es ein problem gibt und eine lösung gesucht wird. dann gehts mir schon viiiiieeeeel besser und ich kann bälle und sowas alles flach halten. 
hoffentlich ist bald juli, dann les ich mal den newsletter und weiß hoffentlich was auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Juli 2008)

@sergio
bekannt ist das Problem seit Anfang des Jahres 

also 2 Leute haben das Problem auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaels123 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi ich habe auch nie behautet das was beim ersten schlag passieren muss, aber wenn der Rahmen zb mal angerissen ist und man überhaupt nicht weis das er diesen Fehler hat  dann Gute Nacht.
Naja ich bin mal gespant was da rauskommt.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2008)

michaels123 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe auch nie behautet das was beim ersten schlag passieren muss, aber wenn der Rahmen zb mal angerissen ist und man überhaupt nicht weis das er diesen Fehler hat  dann Gute Nacht.
> Naja ich bin mal gespant was da rauskommt.



bist du auch betroffen?


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Juli 2008)

Dazu muss ich sagen wer sein rahmen nich ab und an (und wenns nur beim waschen ist) mal an den nähten checkt ist selber schuld und dann muss das material schon derart angerissen sein das es bricht. Mir ist schonmal ein Rad unterm arsch bei nem Gap zusammengeklappt, dort waren die aufnahmen für den dämpfer zu schwach vom material und ich lebe trotztdemnoch obwohls mir den hinterbau in hauptrahmen geklappt hat.
Ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht "oh wenn was bricht dann müss mer BA gleich verklagen"  jeder kennt jetzt das problem und wer davon betroffen ist wird auch mal dementsprechend seinen rahmen checken bzw. wenn der Rahmen nicht schon beim händler ist.
Kann mich nur wiederholen abwarten was BA sagt. 
gruß
bgh


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich wiederhole mich schon wieder mal. Dieses Forum ist nicht hier um Garantien, Gewähleistungen, oder Reklamationen zu bearbeiten. Ich als Betreuer kann euch nur Tipps bzw. Ratschläge geben was an euer Stelle am vernünftigsten wäre. Da wiederhole ich mich gerne nochmal. Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass euer Produkt nicht 100%ig so funktioniert wie es sollte, dann geht zu eurem Händler bei dem ihr es gekauft habt. Er ist euer erster und letzter Ansprechpartner bei der Garantieabwicklung.
Weiter oben hab ichs auch schonmal geschrieben. Das Problem ist bekannt und es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet. Das ist es doch was z.B. Maggo hören will. Und es stimmt ja auch. Hab ich aber weiter oben auch schon geschrieben. Vielleicht die Post bis zum Ende durch lesen. Hilft ab und zu.

Also nochmal das es auch alle verstehen. ICH als Betreuer dieses Forums, bin nicht für Garantie-, oder Gewährleistungsansprüche verantwortlich bzw. befugt! Das ist euer Händler.


----------



## kreisel (11. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Als aller erstes. Bringt euer Gerät zu dem Händler bei dem ihr es gekauft habt. Der kann dann genau nachschauen, ob der komplette Federweg ausgenutzt wird und ob die Schwinge bzw. die Umlenkhebel richtig arbeiten. Falls nicht, werdet ihr von ihm aus erster Hand mit Infos versorgt bzw. er fädelt alles notwendige ein. Ohne die Überprüfung beim Händler gibts eh wenig Chancen. ER ist eurer Ansprechpartner! Nicht dieses Forum und auch nicht ein Telefonat mit BA. Ihr werdet immer zum Händler verwiesen. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe..
> Im Bike Action - Juli Newsletter wird vom Tech Support ein Statement folgen. Da steht dann auch nochmal genau drin was zu tun ist!
> 
> Also ab zum Händler, überprüfen lassen und ggf. kommt dann alles wie von selbst.
> ...




Tolle Idee! Jetzt habe ich und sicherlich auch einige andere hier, das Rad per Internet und nicht beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft (Bei mir in der Gegend ist kein Rocky Händler (mehr)). Meins ist z. B. von Schindele und der ist ca. 500 bis 600 km von mir entfernt.
Jetzt wird er ein oder andere denken, dass man doch den (kleinen) Händler um die Ecke wegen Service unterstützen soll und....
Aber wie schon gesagt hier in der Gegend um Siegen bekommt man kein Rocky mehr. Wenn ich ein Cube wollte, kein Problem, aber ich wollte ein Rocky und jetzt habe ich den Salat.
Gibt es evtl. alternativen? Wahrscheinlich kann ich nur erstmal Schindele anmailen und abwarten was die sagen, oder?


----------



## ribisl (11. Juli 2008)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> dauern, weil der zuständige beim österreich-importeur ist noch 3 Wochen auf urlaub...



...des find ich ja lustig mir hat man gesagt, dass dieser eh am Montag wieder da ist - nur scheinbar ham die von an anderen Montag gsprochen als ich verstanden hab..
da mauss ich wohl weiter tschäntschn (=raunzen)...


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn du es bei Schindele gekauft hast, dann ruf ihn am besten an, schildere ihm das Problem und wart ab was er zu sagen hat. Er klärt das mit Bikeaction ab und dann wirst du schon sehen. Entweder du musst es zu Schindele schicken, oder du bekommst direkt von BA eine Antwort. Aber das liegt erstmal in Schindeles Händen.


----------



## zet1 (11. Juli 2008)

vielleicht hab ichs nicht geschnallt (habe 2 Slayer zuhause, ein Cult und ein 50, beide von 06!), aber es geht doch um ein generelles, konstruktionsbedingtes Problem:

1) Das Zusammenklappen der beiden Anlenkwippen
2) das nicht ausnutzen des gesamten Federweges, also nicht 152mm sondern weniger

bei keinem der beiden Punkte braucht man kundig zu sein um das zu erkennen, braucht man uch nicht, weil anscheinend jedes New Slayer davon betroffen zu sein scheint, würde der Fachmann im Geschäft uch ofort erkennen...

also ich denke, entweder gibt es einen Rückruf, oder generellen Umtausch, so wie damals bei der Kettenstrebe beim Old Slayer/Edge, oder Rocky verliert gewaltig an Ruf (was sie schon durch ihre anderen probleme auch bei den brechenden ETS-X Rahmen und Schwingenproblmen beim Switch/Rm6 usw zeigten).

Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der grössten Rocky Fans hier, habe ca 15 Stück Slayer in meinem engen Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis... also wenn dann werden alle getuscht werden müssen... d.h. es sind nicht nur 28 Leute hier!! Das ind gewaltig mehr, und Rocky weiss das sicher, weil sie ja alle Seriennummern wissen und omit alles nachverfolgen können.

Ich möchte sagen, es gibt auch einige andere gute Marken (auch aus Canada!), d.h. bei sowas geht das schnell und schon verkauft man um einige zig Prozent weniger Bikes!!!

Also alle BA und andere Vertriebspartener von Rocky, ich bitte euch, falls ihr hier mitlest, passt auf welche Reaktion ihr hier anbietet, und überlegt gut welche Konseunzen das hat... und bitte nehmt das definitiv ernst!! Es geht um die gesungheit der Leute, und vor allem um den Stolz und Ruf der Marke!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## michaellindner (11. Juli 2008)

> Wenn alle 28 Betroffenen zum Händler gehen würden und überprüfen lassen ob es Probleme gibt, dann kannst du sicher sein dass die Zahl auf ein Minimum sinken wird. Und nochwas, wir sind hier nicht in der Autoindustrie.



So sicher wär ich mir da nicht!! Schließlich behalten die Händler ja mittlerweile sogar Räder ein, bei denen eigentlich nur ein Service zu machen war und von weiteren Problemen gar nicht die Rede war.(Das Bike war übrigens noch keine 100 km gefahren)
Wär mir auch lieber gewesen, sie hättens mir einfach wieder raus gegeben. Aber so wurde ich ja sozusagen zwangsweise in die Runde aufgenommen.
Seltsam, wie sich manche Sachen doch widersprechen können.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## 1sacker (12. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit ! Was is´n hier bitte los ??? Habe das ganze ger nicht verfolgt und habe auch keinen bock 22.354 Seiten zu lesen.

Kurz und knapp: Wann hat die Umlenkung Feindkontakt und bei welchem Druck ?

Danke, dass ihr mich aufklärt - meine Eltern haben´s nicht geschafft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Juli 2008)

@ zet 1: Sehr gut geschrieben Zet 1! Bin der gleichen Meinung! Finde auch, dass der Ruf von BA und RM ganz schön in den Keller geht, nach dieser Aktion hier im Forum! Fahre echt gerne eure Bikes und liebte den Flair von RM! Redet vernünftig mit den Käufern, auch wenns nicht passt! Es wirkt schon beleidigend!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
verfolge das Thema schon seit einigen Seiten.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich in der Tat um einen Konstruktionsfehler handelt. (was ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann)

Habe in den letzten 10 jahren nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service von RM gemacht.

Was erwartet ihr?
Dass alle Rahmen ausgetauscht werden?
Weltweit?
Wohl kaum.

Denke schon dass man in Kanada weiß was los ist.
Vemute mal, dass man an geänderten Umlenkhebeln oder so etwas arbeitet.
Und erst wenn es eine Lösung gibt, wird der Endverbarucher informiert.
Wenn es keine kontruktive Lösung geben würde, müsste man tatsächlich alle Rahmen zurück nehmen.

Leider hatte ich auch schon so einige Fehlkonstruktionen.
Die waren aber glücklicherweise bekannt und mir wurde schnell geholfen.
Mein 2008er Slayer SXC Rahmen war so schief zusammen geschweißt, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen anlag.
Wer hat da die ganzen Kontrollzettel unterschrieben?

Drücke euch die Daumen.......


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nur hoffen dass mein 08er Slayer SXC90 nicht davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2008)

sxc iss ja ein ganz anderes rad. hier gehts um das new slayer ohne sxc.


----------



## gerbine1 (13. Juli 2008)

ok, danke


----------



## PfalzRacer (14. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich!
Bin gestern aus meinem Bikeurlaub gekommen (natürlich mit meinem Slayer), 
schau hier ins Forum, lese mich zur Problematik ein und feststellen, dass auch mein Rocky davon betroffen ist.
Deshalb erweitere ich ganz einfach mal die Liste. Schade um diese einst so tolle Marke.

- hotspice = Slayer SE 2007 16,5" Fox RP3
- big toe = Slayer 50 2006 18" Fox RP3 15-17bar
- fabeymer = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox RP 23 ca. 18-19 Bar
- mr freeride = Slayer Cult 2006 19" Fox Float RP3/Roco 3PL 10-16 Bar
- arseburn
- timbowjoketown = Slayer 50 2007 18" Marzocchi Roco 3PL ca. 12 Bar
- maggo
- kleiner rocky = Slayer 50 2007 16,5" Fox Float RP23 15 bar
- magura 952 = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Rp23 ca 15Bar
- nopf
- seven-hornets = Slayer 30 2007 18" Fox RP 2 15 bar
- Slow-old-yeti = Slayer 50 2007 18" Fox Float RP 23 19 bar
- zeppelin = Slayer 50 2007 19"
- Osti = Slayer Canuck 2006 19" Fox Float RP3 14bar / Manitou 3way mit 11bar
- kreisel = Slayer 50 2006 20,5" RP3 18-19 Bar
- dome 2001 = Slayer 50 2006 19" RP23 19 Bar
- Bikeaddict = Slayer Cult 2006, 19"
- Der Toni = Slayer 90 2006 Fox RP3 16bar
- Lynus = Slayer 30 2007 19" Fox RP2 16-17bar
- Soederbohm = Slayer Canuck 2006 18'' Fox RP3 18-19bar
- flatmoon = Slayer 30 2007 20" Fox RP 2 16-17bar
- ribisl = Slayer Cult 2006, 19" Fox RP3 12-13 bar
- Cheesi81 = Slayer 90 2006, 18" Fox RP3 15-16 bar
- haural = Slayer 30 2006, 18" Fox RP3 13 bar
- nonem = Slayer 70 2006 18'' Fox RP3 15 bar
- @ndy = Slayer 50 2006 "19" 18 Bar
- Zitzenfichte = Slayer Cult 2006 "18" Fox RP3 15Barar
- Doc Roots = Slayer 90 2006 20,5" RP 3 15-16 bar
- Hedonist = Slayer Cult 2006 16.5" RP 3 ~16 bar
- PfalzRacer = Slayer 50 2006 "18" Fox RP 3 16 - 19 bar


Tja, jetzt einfach mal abwarten was dabei rumkommt. Sicherlich nimmt alles ein gutes Ende, wir bekommen alle einen neuen Rahmen, den es eigtl erst ab 2009 gibt, werden nach Canada zu einer Werksbesichtigung eingeladen und sind absofort ehrenamtliche Testfahrer für RM!  

Köpfe hoch, mit Frauen und der Modelleisenbahn kann man auch Spaß haben! 


Euer PfalzRacer


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

du hast das Element Team als kleine Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit vergessen


----------



## Der Toni (14. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> du hast das Element Team als kleine Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit vergessen



..aber kein 07er.


----------



## Schorty01 (14. Juli 2008)

Also mal ne Wichtige Frage!!! 
Will mir evtl. ein 2006/2007er Slayer 50 gebraucht kaufen und hab jetzt hier gelesen dass es da viele Probs mit ThrustLink und Federwegausnutzung gibt.

Fragen:

-Wie erkenne ich, ob das Bike in die Problembike Kategorie gehört?
-Was kann man evtl. dagegen machen?
-Gibts mittlerweile Hilfe von BA oder RM zu dem Thema?
-Würdet ihr mir zu einem kauf raten oder abraten.
-Meint ihr es gibt Probleme bei der Garantieabwicklung weil ich das Bike 
 gebraucht gekauft habe, ich quasie 2. Besitzer wäre?

PS: Komme aus dem Ort(Münster) wo BikeAction ansässig ist....ist vielleicht dann von Vorteil, wenn ich mir den kaufen sollte.

Bitte um schnelle und fachlich gute Tipps....
Danke schon mal!!!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PfalzRacer (14. Juli 2008)

deine kaufentscheidung würde ich davon abhängig machen, wie jetzt rm mit dem problem umgeht. grundsätzlich fährt sich das bike toll und ist weitestgehend problemfrei. abgesehen von der derzeitigen problematik.
warte noch bis rm offiziel stellung zu diesem problem genommen hat.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

Nach so viel Negativem, mal wieder was positives!

Ich bin eben mal wieder wie so ein Irrer durch meinen heimischen Wald und über die Singeltrails geballert. Boah macht das mit dem Slayer spaß......es ist ja echt ein tierisch geiles Bike, wenn nur das Hinterbauproblem nicht wäre 

Es erinnert mich echt ein wenig an mein RMX! Genauso verspiele und wendig aber viel leichter


----------



## zet1 (15. Juli 2008)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Also mal ne Wichtige Frage!!!
> Will mir evtl. ein 2006/2007er Slayer 50 gebraucht kaufen und hab jetzt hier gelesen dass es da viele Probs mit ThrustLink und Federwegausnutzung gibt.
> 
> Fragen:
> ...



ich habe selber ein 2006er Slayer50 und ein 2006er Slayer Cult limited Edition zuhause... und habe keine Anstalten eines der beiden bikes zu verkaufen, nur weil hier ein paar Leute jammern... das Bike geht wie ich immer schrieb echt sensationell, Handling usw muss mal ein anderes bike das nachmachen, es buegelt alles glatt, ist eine Singletrailrakete, sehr agil und wendig... und es schaut ehct geil aus!!... aber das will hier in diesem thread einfach keiner hoeren!!! Lieber ueber etwas schimpfen, das kann man schnelll

Allerdings nachdem ich meine Bikes nie lange habe, und mich eben das limitierte schwarze SXC von 2008 reizt, waere ich nicht abgeneigt mein Slayer Cult zu verkaufen, mach mir mal ein Preisangebot 

PS: wie ich schon vorher schrieb haben keine meiner beiden Slayer die ich habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau... nur der Federweg am Daempfer wird nicht voll ausgenutzt, es bleiben ca 6-7mm uebrig... was Nebensache ist eigentlich, denn es hat immer noch genug Reserven trotzalledem... und den exakten federweg den es nochimmer hat konnte noch keiner genau messen hier anscheinend...)


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> vielleicht hab ichs nicht geschnallt (habe 2 Slayer zuhause, ein Cult und ein 50, beide von 06!), aber es geht doch um ein generelles, konstruktionsbedingtes Problem:
> 
> 1) Das Zusammenklappen der beiden Anlenkwippen
> 2) das nicht ausnutzen des gesamten Federweges, also nicht 152mm sondern weniger
> ...






> ich habe selber ein 2006er Slayer50 und ein 2006er Slayer Cult limited Edition zuhause... und habe keine Anstalten eines der beiden bikes zu verkaufen, nur weil hier ein paar Leute jammern... das Bike geht wie ich immer schrieb echt sensationell, Handling usw muss mal ein anderes bike das nachmachen, es buegelt alles glatt, ist eine Singletrailrakete, sehr agil und wendig... und es schaut ehct geil aus!!... aber das will hier in diesem thread einfach keiner hoeren!!! Lieber ueber etwas schimpfen, das kann man schnelll
> 
> Allerdings nachdem ich meine Bikes nie lange habe, und mich eben das limitierte schwarze SXC von 2008 reizt, waere ich nicht abgeneigt mein Slayer Cult zu verkaufen, mach mir mal ein Preisangebot
> 
> PS: wie ich schon vorher schrieb haben keine meiner beiden Slayer die ich habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau... nur der Federweg am Daempfer wird nicht voll ausgenutzt, es bleiben ca 6-7mm uebrig... was Nebensache ist eigentlich, denn es hat immer noch genug Reserven trotzalledem... und den exakten federweg den es nochimmer hat konnte noch keiner genau messen hier anscheinend...)



Woher kommt dieser Sinneswandel? Gerade der letzte Absatz wundert mich doch schon sehr, wenn ich mir Deinen vorherigen Post anschaue...


----------



## PfalzRacer (15. Juli 2008)

wohl wahr!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

mir ist da noch was bezüglich der Montage des SXC Hinterbaus am Slayer aufgefallen.
Es ist vielleicht doch möglich, da der Umlenhebel beim Ladies Only nach unten hin ein wenig länger ist als beim normalen SXC. Fast so lang wie beim New Slayer. Der Dämpfer ist dadurch auch vom Einbauwinkel sehr ähnlich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233363&page=5

hier in in der Mitte der Seite zum Vergleich schön zu sehen.

Hat jemand von euch ein New Slayer und ein Ladies Only ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Juli 2008)

@ Zet 1: Verkaufsstrategie!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

ich glaube das ist haargenau der Umlenkhebel des New Slayers.
Wieso sollten sie nur fürs Ladies Only eine 3te Variante fräsen?
Ich rufe gleich mal meinen Händler an. Der hat ein SXC dort stehen. Vielleicht können wir das mal schnell umbauen zum testen


----------



## kreisel (15. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist haargenau der Umlenkhebel des New Slayers.
> Wieso sollten sie nur fürs Ladies Only eine 3te Variante fräsen?
> Ich rufe gleich mal meinen Händler an. Der hat ein SXC dort stehen. Vielleicht können wir das mal schnell umbauen zum testen



Das ist doch mal ne super Idee. 
Wenn das funzt, könnte man ja sogar RM und BA einen Lösungvorschlag machen.
Ist dieser Händler der Schindele? Dann wäre ich auch mal gespannt was der zu diesem Thema sagt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

Ne Van Hacht in Hamburg.

Ganz klasse. Die waren am Telefon nicht sehr motiviert und will vorsichtshalber vorher bei BA anrufen. 

Sind doch nur 2-3 Schrauben und einmal raufsetzen ......naja mal sehen was er sagt wenn er zurückruft.
Oder ich fahre einfach mal so hin. Ist nur immer son s***** weg quer durch Hamburg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

tja...die wollen nicht das ich das Ausprobiere. Auch von BA aus nicht.
Hat jemand privat einen der ein SXC hat? Könnt Ihr das wal ganz kurz ausprobieren?

In dem Telefonat eben habe ich auch die endgültige Lösung von RM zu hören bekommen.
Das ganze Problem soll nicht mehr vorhanden sein wenn ich mit exakten 11mm Sack fahre. 
Ah ja.......! Ich meine ich fahre schon 11mm Sack.
Angeblich habe die das mit Wade Simmons zusammen die Lösung gefunden. 

Mal so unter uns.....mein Hädler hat sich am Telefon auf einmal so komisch angehört.....als wenn er die Daumenschrauben aufgesetzt bekommen hat. 
Auf einmal erzählte er mir das Ihn Rob J damals auch ausdrücklich beim testen darauf hingewiesen hat.
Wieso hat er mir das vorher nicht gesagt?

Naja ich werde das nach deren Angaben heute noch mal austesten....mal sehen was passiert


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2008)

Habe zwar ein SXC, lese das Thema aber angespannt mit.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Eure Umlenkhebel schlagen gegeneinander bevor der volle Federweg erreicht ist?
Und dass soll mit dem Sag gelöst werden?

Hoffe was falsch verstanden zu haben, ansonsten sollte man den zuständigen Leuten mal den Puls fühlen!
Drücke euch weiterhin die Daumen...............!

(Legt doch zusammen und lasst ein Gutachten anfertigen?)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

ganz genau! cool nä?
sehr gute Idee

ja..ich sag mal so....nach allem was ich wieder gehört habe, 
ist das Thema ist längst nicht beendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2008)

Habe vergangenen Herbst ein New Slayer probe gefahren, bevor ich mein SXC bestellt habe.
Dabei hatte ich den Eindruck, das der Hinterbau bei weitem Einfedern hart klappern/ anschlagen würde.
Konnte es damals auf die Schnelle nicht orten, war ja auch ein neues Bike.

Da kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass ich mich für das sxc entschieden habe.
Allerdings war das auch nicht ohne Probleme.
(schief geschweißter rahmen, keine Drainlöcher in den Sitzstreben, falscher Dämpfer........)

Ich glaube, wenn RM etwas an der aktuellen Situation ändern möchte, sollte man zuerst die Zettel mit den Unterschriften von den Qualitäskontrollen weglassen.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe zwar ein SXC, lese das Thema aber angespannt mit.
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Eure Umlenkhebel schlagen gegeneinander bevor der volle Federweg erreicht ist?
> Und dass soll mit dem Sag gelöst werden?
> ...



Kurz zusammengefasst:
Das Problem tritt ab dem Punkt auf, an dem der Federweg 47mm Dämpferhub überschreitet. Ab da ist die Anlenkung scheinbar nicht mehr fähig, den Dämpfer weiter zu komprimieren und klappt gegeneinander. Bei geringem Luftdruck oder leerem Dämpfer kann allerdings der gesamte Federweg genutzt werden.
Das Geräusch, das Du bei Deiner Probefahrt gehört hast, war das der beiden kollidierenden Umlenkhebel.

Das mit dem Sag kann in meinen Augen nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Ich meine, *genau* 11mm...wie soll ich das so exakt abstimmen? Klingt für mich ziemlich unmöglich. Wenn ich in die Alpen fahre, habe ich einen Rucksack samt Trinkblase dabei und wiege daher ein paar Kilo mehr: Sag neu einstellen. Am Tag drauf drehe ich eine Runde im heimischen Revier, natürlich ohne Rucksack.: Sag neu einstellen.

Wie stellen die sich das vor? 

@ Mr. Freeride: Hast Du da nochmal nachgehakt? Ist das wirklich die endgültige Lösung und wird da defintiv nichts mehr kommen?
Edit: Habe eben Dein Posting letztes Posting nochmal gelesen...was hast Du denn noch so gehört? Wenn Du das hier nicht veröffentlichen willst, kein Problem.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube das riecht sehr stark nach Gutachter und Rechtsanwalt.....
Hoffe aber dass ihr ohne zurecht kommt.
Ist echt schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (15. Juli 2008)

11mm, also nur knapp 20% Sag an 'nem sogenannten Allmountain/Enduro-Bike  

Wade Simmons hat das Problem gelöst 

Is mir schlecht! Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das die entgültige offizelle Lösung sein soll. Wartet lieber mal die Stellungnahme von RM ab!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

war ja klar...zufällig fahre ich schon seit einiger Zeit mit 11,5 mm Sag.
Und wer hätte es nicht anders gedacht: Das gleiche Problem!

Wie schön das mein Hädler gesagt hat das ich mich damit wieder direkt an BA wenden soll. Ich glaube da stehe ich schon längst auf der Abschussliste. Aber was soll ich machen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Juli 2008)

Am besten erst mal Geduld haben, bis RM eine Lösung gefunden hat! Die Leute von BA wissen bestimmt auch nicht mehr weiter und versuchen die Leute mit irgend etwas zu vertrösten, was ich auch nicht gut finde! Wenn Dein Bike wegen diesem Problem Schaden nimmt, muss RM Stellung nehmen! Falls Du im Rechtschutz bist, kannst Du sich ja schon einmal mit Deinem Anwalt in verbindung setzen und Ratschläge holen. Bis dahin würde ich mich auch im Forum etwas zurücknehmen, nicht dass das am Ende gegen Dich verwendet werden kann! Drücke allen aber die Daumen!!!


----------



## Nofaith (15. Juli 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride

Ich würd abwarten(auch wenn's schwer fällt) bis was offizelles von RM bzw. BA kommt. Wenn das mit dem Sag der einzige Lösungsansatz sein sollte, mit einige NS-Besitzer kurschliessen und über weitere Schritte beraten. Am Besten jemand finde der ein NS weniger als 6 Monate besitzt(wegen Gewährleistung und Beweisumkehr), checken ob der Fehler bei ihm vorliegt und dann zu einem Gutachter der auf Bikes spezialisiert ist.

Aber nochmals, das alles erst, wenn es was von RM oder BA gibt. Dein Händler ist normalerweise Dein Ansprechpartner, er muss sich kümmern und kann Dich nicht einfach an BA verweisen. Er hat Dir das Bike verkauft und nicht BA!


----------



## kreisel (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finds schon echt traurig, wenn ein Kunde solche Antworten bekommt wie Mr. Freeride. Da hat man doch gleich das Gefühl als Kunde so richtig ernst genommen zu werden.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass RM hauptsächlich premium im Preis aber nicht im Service ist.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf den nächsten Newsletter von BA - da soll ja die Lösung drin stehen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

kreisel schrieb:


> Ich finds schon echt traurig, wenn ein Kunde solche Antworten bekommt wie Mr. Freeride. Da hat man doch gleich das Gefühl als Kunde so richtig ernst genommen zu werden.
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass RM hauptsächlich premium im Preis aber nicht im Service ist.
> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf den nächsten Newsletter von BA - da soll ja die Lösung drin stehen.



der newsletter kommt ja im juli. da heißt es dann abwarten und tee trinken. dabei aber differenzieren, mr. freeride hat die antwort ja von seinem dealer bekommen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2008)

worauf soll ich noch warten?
Das ist schon die Lösung von RM.
Mir wurde gesagt das haben die so alles ausprobiert mit Hilfe von Wade Simmons etc...

genau 11mm Sack.
Und das ganze soll nur bis zu einem Fahrergewicht von 98 kg gehen.

Mein Händler meinte wenn es das Problem nicht löst, soll ich mich direkt an BA wende.
Dies habe ich heute abend nun gemacht. Ich habe eine höffliche und nette Email geschrieben.
Mal sehen.....


----------



## Nofaith (15. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das ist schon die Lösung von genau 11mm Sack.
> Und das ganze soll nur bis zu einem Fahrergewicht von 98 kg gehen.


 
Das macht Sinn, denn je nach Gewicht braucht man ja unterschiedlichen Druck im Dämpfer um 11mm einzustellen. Wahrscheinlich ist ab 98kg der Druck so hoch, das der Hebel beim Einfedern "umklappt". FOX-Dämpfer haben laut Bedienungsanleitung eine Freigabe bis 20Bar im ausgefederten Zustand. 

Beschränkt das RM in der Bike-Bedienungsanleitung? Hat das Bike 'nen Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung?


----------



## rocsam (15. Juli 2008)

..also ich bin erst heute dazu gekommen: Wenn ich den Druck von normalerweise 16bar auf knapp unter 9bar ablasse, kann ich den gesamten Federweg nutzen: Es schlägt nichts aufeinander und der Gummiring rutscht bis zum Ende der Kolbenstange. Merkwürdig ist trotzdem, dass ich bei 80KG Fahrergewicht 16bar Druck fahren muss, um 11mm Sag zu haben und dann nur 47mm Hub nutzen kann...(New Slayer 70, 2006 mit serienmässigem RP23)
Wenn mein Rad nun nicht betroffen ist, was ist dann an dem anders als an den anderen, bei denen die Umlenkhebel aufeinanderschlagen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (16. Juli 2008)

so ich hab des heut auch mal geteste wegen sag etc
bei 200 psi, also so 13,5 -14 bar, dabei hab ich nen sag von so 16mm bei nem fahrergewicht von 68kg
folglich müsst ich mit so 18-19bar fahrn (test folgt morgen) um die 11mm sag zu erreichen

den vollen federweg, durch wippen, erreich ich bei so 8-9 bar, dann is der hinterbau aber schon echt recht weich, womit ich nie fahrn würd!!

ich studier zwar nix technisches aber nach meim verständnis würden 11mm sag bedeuten dass der druck im dämpfer erhöht werden muß!
was mich dabei stutzig mach is einfach die tatsache, wie soll es möglich sein dass ich bei 11mm sag den vollen federweg nutzen kann, wenn ich bei geringem druck und rund 16mm sag nur 47-50mm hub nutze??
irgendwie fehlt mir dazu des logische verständnis
vllt hat ja einer von euch ne passende erklärung dazu

@maggo 
hab's bisher wegen meine diplomarbeit net geschafft beim stadler vorbei zu schaun, hoff mal dass des die woch klappt, halt dich auf jeden fall aufm laufenden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

weil bei 11mm Sag der Hinterbau so hart ist, das die meisten durch ihr Körpergewicht kaum noch in der Lage sind bis zu den problematischen 47 mm Sag zu gelangen. Wer es doch bei einem Sprung oder einem Drop doch schafft.......der missachtet den wirklichen Einsatzzweck von dem Slayer. 

Das, kann ich mir vorstellen, ist die Erklärung.


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

am ende gibts ein dämpferupdate gegen ein 200mm langes stück eisen welches das durchschlagen wirksam verhindert.  ich bin definitiv zu schwer für 11mm sag, das schafft meine pumpe nicht. hoffentlich ist bald juli........


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

wiegst du über 98 kg?
Da ist wahrscheinlich das Maximum für den Dämpferdruck erreicht.

Hä, wir haben doch Juli??


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

zu 1- ja,leider bei 18-19bar im dämpfer fährt die kiste eigentlich toll bis auf das bekannte problem.
zu2- dann müßte der newsletter ja online sein.....


----------



## zet1 (16. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser Sinneswandel? Gerade der letzte Absatz wundert mich doch schon sehr, wenn ich mir Deinen vorherigen Post anschaue...



was meinst du genau? worin widerspreche ich mich genau?

Verkaufsstrategie?
Warumwohl sollte ich mein Cult (das limitierte!!) nun zu verschleudern versuchen?... und mein zweites Slayer50 trotzdem behalten??? Wer mich kennt, der weiss, dass ich mindestens einmal pro Saison mein Bike wehcsel... ich habe eben ein super Angebot fuer einen SXC Rahmenbekommen und tausche diesen wenn jemand mein Cult haben will ein... obwohl das wie gesagt derzeit ein schlehcter Zeitpunkt zzu sein scheint...

aber was solls... 2 Jahre lang fahren Slayer Fans hier begeistert herum, und nun soll das alles ein Scheiss sein ploetzlich??? Aber haallo!!

Ich kann euch nur eines sagen definitiv: ES WIRD NIX PASSIEREN!!!!
NICHTS WIRD GETAUSCHT WERDEN ODER RUECKGERUFEN VON ROCKIE!!
Denn fuer Rocky ist Europa so ziemlich wurscht wies scheint... was sollten sie auch machen??? Alles rueckrufen und einen kompletten rahmen als Ersatz liefern???? Dann sind die in Konkurs!?!?! Schonmal daran gedacht oder nur dumm geschrieben hier? Sorry, aber stimmt ja
... allein die Tatsache wie wenig Slayer ins Europalager kommen nur... denen ist der markt hier ziemlich schnuppe... was mich allerdings schon stoert ist, dass keinem Tester bisher was aufgefallen sei, in jedem test habens es hochgelobt und den federweg vermessen, der sogar als mehr als 152mm angegeben wurde zum Teil, ich glaube ich hab das Heft sogar noch!!
Welche Deppen waren dann am Werk, wenn es ploetzlich nur mehr viel weniger haben soll! UNd niemand was bemerkte in tests

Hoert doch endlich mal auf mit dem Scheiss hier, ehrlich, messt dochmal ab wieviel federweg wirklich genutzt wird, trotz verwendbarem Hub von 45mm nur! Wieviel sind das!? Wuerd mich brennend interessieren.

Aber hier wird immer wieder dasselbe geschrieben, zig Seiten lang!!

Und wenn anscheinend die meissten hier bei denselben 3 oder 4 Shops gekauft haben (ziemlich sicher einige beim selben wie ich!!), und dieser Shop davon noch nix weiss nach Anfrage meinersiets weils mich interessiert??? Was soll ich dann davon halten, ausser dass hier nur heisse Luft geschrieben wird von einigen, die sich nicht mal noch informiert haben, weder beim Haendler noch sonst wo!!

Und ausserdem, was wollt ihr denn, mit eurem Geschreibe hier macht ihr eure Slayer immer mehr zu Ladenhuetern... niemand wird sich mehr dafuer interessieren, schonmal daran auch gedacht???
Anscheinend is es ja schon bei meinem Cult so, dass man denkt ich wills abstossen aus Problemgruenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (16. Juli 2008)

Betreff Unterscheid SXC und New Slayer

Das SXC hat eine ganz andere Chakteristik, auch was den benoetigten Luftdruck angeht.

Was ich im Bikeboard schon geschriben hatte im Fruehjahr, dass es viel unterscheid macht wieviel Druck man reingibt in den Daempfer in einem kleinen bereich fuer sein jeweiliges Gewicht, da haben mich alle ignoriert.

Das mit dem SAG hat schon was aufsich!! Allerding kann mans nicht auf 11mm definieren!

Ich habe allein zwischen 150PSI und 170PSI einen grossen Unterscheid bemerkt (normal is das wurscht bei anderen bikes), aber bei 150PSI fuer meine 67kg fhaert es sich sensationell agil und schluckt wie Sau, Federweg am Daempfer wird bis auf 4mm ausgenutzt, also OK, Durchschlagschutz!
Bei 170 PSI aber kommt und kam es mir viel zu hart vor, als ob es ein ganz anderes Bike waere, sehr straff, und etwas bockig auf ruppigen Passagen... und das nur bei 20PSI Unterschied!?!?

Das SXC ist da komplett anders, es ist mMn viel weicher (und braucht auch zumindest mit DHX Daempfer viel mehr Druck... ich habe fuer mich immer an die 180-190 PSI reingegeben...
dafuer schluckt es noch deftiger als das New Slayer (ist aber eher mehr der super DHX im gegensatz zu dem RP23 am Cult denke ich)...
allerdings macht der DHX am SXC so viel Hub, dass viele glauben es sackt weg im mittleren bereich (liest man ja auch haeufig hier)... ich finde es sehr plush und geil... und das ist auch ein grund warum ich auf das SCX umsteigen will (habe 3 Stk an meine Arebistkollegen vermittelt und sehe das auf jeder Tour mit denen!), ausserdem ist es leichter, und ich fahre eigentlich nur Touren damit!

Ich behaupte immer noch, dass man den SXC Hinterbau auf das NEW SLAYER adaptieren kann, und muss!! dann ist auch jedwedes problem beseitigt denke ich, zur Zufrieenheit aller hier. AUFRUF AN BIKEACTION, PROBIERT DAS AUS BITTE!!! DAMIT RUHE IST ENDLICH!


----------



## rocsam (16. Juli 2008)

Um es kurz zu machen: RM hat mit dem New Slayer der Modelljahre 2006-2007 ein All Mountain-Bike auf den Markt gebracht, dass bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7:1 einen effektiv nutzbaren Federweg von ca 130mm zur Verfügung stellt. Die ""Reserve"" von ca 22mm wird nur bei All-Mountain-untypischen Fahrsituationen (zB "Sprüngen") als Durchschlags-/Anschlagsschutz für den Dämpfer genutzt. Um einen Marktgerechten Federweg von "echten" 152mm zu realisieren, wurde 2007 das Slayer SXC auf den Markt gebracht. Das SXC darf damit als eine "technische Verbesserung" des LC2R-Federungskonzeptes angesehen werden. Ein Vorgehen, das sich RM in seinen Prospekten/Katalogen ausdrücklich vorbehält. 
Fazit: Wer sich im ersten/zweiten Modelljahr ein neues RM zulegt, um technisch "auf dem neuesten Stand" zu sein, ist der  Dumme......

http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf

So Mario, der Ball ist jetzt wieder bei Dir.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

wie schon mal geschrieben, komme ich beim messen auf 10,3 cm Federweg ohne das + das sich aus der Kreisbahn ergibt.
Dieses + beträgt aber max. 1cm und nicht 5cm. Somit komme ich auf 11,3 cm. Dies hat noch einer hier gemessen (ich weiß gerade nicht wer)

Wegen dem Hinterbautausch habe ich gestern schon nachgehakt.
Das willl BA aus Garantiegründen etc. nicht!

Wie du selber schon sagst. ES PASSIERT GAR NICHTS.
Ein SXC Hinterbau für jeden New SLayer Kunden würde wohl auch den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2008)

Ich nehme mir jetzt mal die Zeit für eine etwas ausführlichere Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag.



> aber was solls... 2 Jahre lang fahren Slayer Fans hier begeistert herum, und nun soll das alles ein Scheiss sein ploetzlich??? Aber haallo!!



Ich persönlich habe mein Slayer nicht mal ein halbes Jahr und es ist nunmal so, dass das Problem ziemlich hinterlistig ist, da man es nicht sofort als solches bemerkt. Seit ich aber davon Kenntnis habe, ist der Spaß an meinem Slayer ziemlich in den Keller gegangen bzw. ist mittlerweile bei Null, weil mein Bike seit knapp zwei Wochen beim Händler steht. Das Bike hat gute Fahreigenschaften, sieht klasse aus, keine Frage. Aber es verfügt scheinbar nicht über die beworbenen Eigenschaften.




> ch kann euch nur eines sagen definitiv: ES WIRD NIX PASSIEREN!!!!
> NICHTS WIRD GETAUSCHT WERDEN ODER RUECKGERUFEN VON ROCKIE!!
> Denn fuer Rocky ist Europa so ziemlich wurscht wies scheint... was sollten sie auch machen??? Alles rueckrufen und einen kompletten rahmen als Ersatz liefern???? Dann sind die in Konkurs!?!?! Schonmal daran gedacht oder nur dumm geschrieben hier? Sorry, aber stimmt ja



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass hier sicher niemand Rocky den Konkurs wünscht: Wir Besitzer können nichts für das Problem.
Mit Sinneswandel meinte ich in dem Zusammenhang Dein reißendes Plädoyer an die Ehre der Firma Rocky Mountain, während Du jetzt schreibst, wir sollten uns an die eigene Nase fassen.
Du sprichst sogar davon, dass es um die Gesundheit der Fahrer geht und das Problem daher schnellstmöglich behoben werden müsse...dann aber tust das das alles als Lapalie ab.



> ... allein die Tatsache wie wenig Slayer ins Europalager kommen nur... denen ist der markt hier ziemlich schnuppe... was mich allerdings schon stoert ist, dass keinem Tester bisher was aufgefallen sei, in jedem test habens es hochgelobt und den federweg vermessen, der sogar als mehr als 152mm angegeben wurde zum Teil, ich glaube ich hab das Heft sogar noch!!



Laut Mr. Freeride hat ihm sein Händler telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass Rob J ihn damals auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht hatte. Außerdem: bei leerem Dämpfer wird ja der volle Federweg genutzt, vielleicht haben die Tester daher ihre Daten.



> Hoert doch endlich mal auf mit dem Scheiss hier, ehrlich, messt dochmal ab wieviel federweg wirklich genutzt wird, trotz verwendbarem Hub von 45mm nur! Wieviel sind das!? Wuerd mich brennend interessieren.



Ist doch hier im Thread schon längst geschehen, es waren um die 120mm Federweg, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.



> Und ausserdem, was wollt ihr denn, mit eurem Geschreibe hier macht ihr eure Slayer immer mehr zu Ladenhuetern... niemand wird sich mehr dafuer interessieren, schonmal daran auch gedacht???
> Anscheinend is es ja schon bei meinem Cult so, dass man denkt ich wills abstossen aus Problemgruenden



Wenn alles so funktioniert, wie es soll, warum sollten wir es dann verkaufen? Bis auf das Problem ist es doch ein super Bike. ich persönlich würde das Bike jetzt eh nicht mehr verkaufen, weil ich niemanden über's Ohr hauen will.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2008)

Mal was zum Schmunzeln: Sind Euch auch die paar Zweideutigkeiten aufgefallen, die im Zusammenhang mit unserem Problem fast schon Wortspielcharakter haben? 
Ich meinte so Dinge wie "alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen" oder "ein neuer Hinterbau würde den Rahmen spengen"... 
Gibt's bestimmt noch ein paar, aber die fielen mir gerade spontan auf.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

Anbeblich hatte Rob J das. 
Das hörte sich von meinem Händler allerdings eher wie eine Ausrede an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Betreff Unterscheid SXC und New Slayer
> 
> Ich habe allein zwischen 150PSI und 170PSI einen grossen Unterscheid bemerkt (normal is das wurscht bei anderen bikes), aber bei 150PSI fuer meine 67kg fhaert es sich sensationell agil und schluckt wie Sau, Federweg am Daempfer wird bis auf 4mm ausgenutzt, also OK, Durchschlagschutz!
> Bei 170 PSI aber kommt und kam es mir viel zu hart vor, als ob es ein ganz anderes Bike waere, sehr straff, und etwas bockig auf ruppigen Passagen... und das nur bei 20PSI Unterschied!?!?



Fahr ein SXC und habe ebenfalls VIEL herum probiert.
Kann meinem Vorredner bis auf das psi genau beipflichten!
10psi machen reisen Unterschiede!
Zusätzlich sollte der Druck im Piggy Pack gering beleiben, der Durchschlagschutz darf je nach belieben voll drin sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen: RM hat mit dem New Slayer der Modelljahre 2006-2007 ein All Mountain-Bike auf den Markt gebracht, dass bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7:1 einen effektiv nutzbaren Federweg von ca 130mm zur Verfügung stellt. Die ""Reserve"" von ca 22mm wird nur bei All-Mountain-untypischen Fahrsituationen (zB "Sprüngen") als Durchschlags-/Anschlagsschutz für den Dämpfer genutzt. Um einen Marktgerechten Federweg von "echten" 152mm zu realisieren, wurde 2007 das Slayer SXC auf den Markt gebracht. Das SXC darf damit als eine "technische Verbesserung" des LC2R-Federungskonzeptes angesehen werden. Ein Vorgehen, das sich RM in seinen Prospekten/Katalogen ausdrücklich vorbehält.
> Fazit: Wer sich im ersten/zweiten Modelljahr ein neues RM zulegt, um technisch "auf dem neuesten Stand" zu sein, ist der  Dumme......
> 
> http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf



Ist das jetzt offiziell von BA bzw. RM? In dem verlinkten PDf steht leider nichts davon.


----------



## zet1 (16. Juli 2008)

hab jetzt ausfuehlich mit einem sehr netten Mann gesprochen bei BA und wies scheint soll es tatsaechlich der genaue Luftdruck im Daempfer sein.

Mit an die gesundheit appellieren und Problem loesen usw meine ich Bikes bei denen definitiv die Umlenkwippen aneinanderknallen (Problem Nr 1), da soll und darf man nicht spassen, dieses Problem ist sehr ernst und gehoert heloest... allerdings denke ich auch von der einstellung am daempfer abhaengig... wie mir der servicetechniker berichtete, bei fast allen besagten leuten angeblich der fall gewesen mit denen er kontakt hatte

das andere problem"chen" des nicht ausgenutzten federwegs, ist schlimme verkaufsmasche, aber kein gesundheitsgefaehrdendes problem, darum tue ich es nicht als ernst bewerten, siehe meine Posts oben... ich sag mal so, welches bike mit 10-12cm Federweg hat solche Fahrwerksperformance in der Praxis und Schluckfreudigkeit??? Wenn mir das keiner gesagt haette dass das nicht mal 12cm sind, ich haette es nicht geglaubt!!!
mal ehrlich oder...?

wie auch immer, wieso darf man ein Bike dass funktioniert (was problem 1 betrifft mit den Wippen) nicht wiederverkaufen mit gutem Gewissen??? Verstehe ich nicht...
Wenn jemand mit einem Bike im Bikepark hoppelt wie wild, der kanns mit gutem gewissen verkaufen nochimmer??

ich denke nicht dass man in den Federwegskennlinien in den tests mit einem nicht aufgepumpten Daempfer getestet hat
also das ist wirklich sehr arg, zugegeben... aber macht das der Quellekatalog nicht auch?
Gibt die PMPO Spitzenleistung einer Anlage mit 1500 Watt an, welche Sinus (also das was man nutzt im Endeffekt) nicht mal 100 Watt dann ist??? Aber wer kauft ein Auto das statt der angegebenen 160PS nur 89PS hat?


----------



## michaels123 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,  jetzt will hier RM oder sonst wer alle Slayer Besitzer für SAUDUMM verkaufen... so sieht das für mich zumindest mal aus.
Ich kann euch nur raten, lasst euch nicht ABZOCKEN es ist sehr lächerlich was hier einige von sich geben ...sehr LÄCHERLICH!  11mm  98kg und  und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

wie lustig.

Das ist es nicht. Habe ich gestern ausgetestet.

Eigentlich haben die seit gestern Abend auch meine E-Mail, mit der Frage "Was nun?"

@michaelis
Lächerlich? Was genau? Wir geben nur das weiter was uns von BA oder unseren Händlern mitgeteilt wurde.


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> was meinst du genau? worin widerspreche ich mich genau?
> 
> Verkaufsstrategie?
> Warumwohl sollte ich mein Cult (das limitierte!!) nun zu verschleudern versuchen?... und mein zweites Slayer50 trotzdem behalten??? Wer mich kennt, der weiss, dass ich mindestens einmal pro Saison mein Bike wehcsel... ich habe eben ein super Angebot fuer einen SXC Rahmenbekommen und tausche diesen wenn jemand mein Cult haben will ein... obwohl das wie gesagt derzeit ein schlehcter Zeitpunkt zzu sein scheint...
> ...





zet1 schrieb:


> Betreff Unterscheid SXC und New Slayer
> 
> Das SXC hat eine ganz andere Chakteristik, auch was den benoetigten Luftdruck angeht.
> 
> ...



den größten shice schreibst eigentlich du und kein anderer.für wen hälst du dich denn bitte den usern dieses boards nahezulegen in diesem fred hier nicht mehr über ein vorhandenes problem zu diskutieren?? der hersteller wünscht dies ja sogar und da gibts halt nicht nur immer verliebtes gesäusel sondern wie jetzt hier eine, nennen wir es kollektive beratschlagung. nur weil du jetzt deine kiste verkaufen willst brauchst du nicht glauben, dass ein großteil der zurecht verärgerten user hier für immer schweigen.
für dich nochmal zum hinter die ohren oder sonstwohinschreiben:
ich möchte ein funktionierendes rad an dem keine metallteile aneinanderschlagen. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. das slayer habe ich geauft weil ich glaubte dies geliefert zu bekommen. ich bin ja grundätzlich auch sehr zufrieden was die fahrerei mit dem teil angeht, lediglich das sehr laute und für mich nun auch endlich begründete geklappere geht mir auf den pinsel. hierfür hätte ich gerne eine lösung und die kann nicht sein 11mm sag an der kiste zu fahren. alles andere ist sache des herstellers, ob die dabei pleite gehn oder nicht interessiert mich nicht, die verdienen mit solchen und ähnlichen produkten ausreichend geld.....
das die leute sich per flurfunk oder sonstwie hier gedanken machen und sich die mäuler zu zerreissen hat sich sich rm/ba selbst zuzuschreiben, statt ein statement abzugeben wird auf einen julinewsletter hingewiesen der wohl erst im august erscheint, das ist lächerlich, unprofessionel und somit auch nicht anders zu handhaben als wie es hier getan wird.

wenn dir nicht passt was hier geschrieben wird brauchst du es einfach nicht lesen, so mache ich es bei jedem thema das mich nicht interessiert und bislang hats ganz gut geholfen.


----------



## rocsam (16. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt offiziell von BA bzw. RM? In dem verlinkten PDf steht leider nichts davon.



...nein, kein offizielles BA-Statement. Aus dem PDF geht das angebliche Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers hervor (2,7:1) und der Federweg des Rahmens, der erstaunlicherweise mit 100(!!!!!!!!) bis 160mm angegeben ist und hinter den 160mm wird ausdrücklich nur auf das Slayer SS hingewiesen. Der Text von mir gibt die Zusammenfassung mehrerer Händlerkommentare wieder, die auch BA und RM auf das Problem angesprochen haben. Die Quintessenz ist halt, dass man bei RM kein wirkliches Problem sieht: Das New Slayer kann halt konstruktionsbedingt den vollen Federweg nicht im Fahrbetrieb nutzen und bei "implusartigen Belastungen" kann es zum aneinanderschlagen der Umlenkhebel kommen. Für diese implusartigen Belastungen ist das New Slayer aber nicht gedacht und wer 152mm voll nutzen will soll halt das SXC kaufen.....


----------



## Nofaith (16. Juli 2008)

Wie wär's denn wenn sich mal einer mit 'nem Bike-Mag kurzschliesst? Dort gibt's doch auch sogenannte "Kummerkästen", sowas hat schon bei manchem Problemchen als Beschleuniger geholfen!


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Juli 2008)

im doch recht großen amerikanischen forum (mtbr.com) gibt's auch ein RM-unterforum - nur so als "hinweis"


----------



## arseburn (16. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur eines sagen definitiv: ES WIRD NIX PASSIEREN!!!!
> NICHTS WIRD GETAUSCHT WERDEN ODER RUECKGERUFEN VON ROCKIE!!
> Denn fuer Rocky ist Europa so ziemlich wurscht wies scheint... was sollten sie auch machen??? Alles rueckrufen und einen kompletten rahmen als Ersatz liefern???? Dann sind die in Konkurs!?!?! Schonmal daran gedacht oder nur dumm geschrieben hier?



Dumm schreiben...gutes Stichwort. Lies Dir mal Dein Kauderwelsch durch.
Und nur mal so nebenbei:
Ich hab mit Rocky ebensowenig am Hut wie Rocky mit Europa.
Denn haften muss der Importeur als wenn er der Hersteller wäre (zumindest ist das in Deutschland so), also Bikeaction.


----------



## Osti (16. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Das New Slayer kann halt konstruktionsbedingt den vollen Federweg nicht im Fahrbetrieb nutzen und bei "implusartigen Belastungen" kann es zum aneinanderschlagen der Umlenkhebel kommen. Für diese implusartigen Belastungen ist das New Slayer aber nicht gedacht und wer 152mm voll nutzen will soll halt das SXC kaufen.....



ok, das New Slayer ist also bei einem Rahmengewicht von 3,8kg nur ein Rad zum Eisdielen-Posen und Vatertags-Touren - während das SXC, dessen Carbon-Hinterbau nur 180mm Bremsscheiben und max 2,3er Reifen zulässt wohl genau für solche "impulsartigen" Belastungen konstruiert ist.... ähem 

nen paar Millimeter Federweg mehr oder weniger kratzen mich nicht die Bohne, wenn die Umlenkhebel zusammenschlagen dann juckt mich das schon so ein wenig....


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Juli 2008)

hm. ich spring jetzt dann mal mit dem SXC vom balkon, dann werden wir ja sehen, wie die paar millimeter mehr alles glattbügeln! macht das mal mit euren new slayers


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2008)

Der Sag soll übrigens auf 20-22mm eingestellt werden, das habe ich heute in einem Telefonat mit BA erfahren. Es soll in den nächsten Tagen der Technewsletter mit Anweisungen zur korrekten Dämpfereinstellung veröffentlicht und an die Händler ausgegeben werden.
Das nur, weil hier ja von 11mm gesprochen wurde. Kann aber gut sein, dass sich da was überschneidet bzw. sich nicht entscheiden kann, was jetzt richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> hm. ich spring jetzt dann mal mit dem SXC vom balkon, dann werden wir ja sehen, wie die paar millimeter mehr alles glattbügeln! macht das mal mit euren new slayers



Dann mach das mal! Bestimmt kracht Dein SXC Slayerchen eher zusammen, wie unsere New Slayer.

Schau Dir doch mal allein den Rahmenaufbau an

Um dich noch komplett zu überzeugen, schau Dir mal den Test der Freeride über des SXC an (Im PDF Link ziemlich am Ende). Die gehen da auch noch mal aufs New Slayer ein.

Noch Fragen..?

http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/megatest-freerider-0107..pdf


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Juli 2008)

ich erkenn da keine großen unterschiede, v.a. nicht in hinblick auf die stabilität. und auf bikebravo-tests geb ich zum glück schon lang nichts mehr


----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte damit nur noch meine Aussage untermauern. Und im Hinblick auf die Steifigkeit, machen das Knotenblech und der Hinterbau aus Aluminium am New Slayer einiges aus.

Das New Slayer geht vom Einsatzbereich auch eher ins Freeride und das SXC eher in die andere Richtung.

Na dann bis dann 
Christof


----------



## Red Dragon (16. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber ich find diese Lösung, sollte sie wirklich so aussehen, zum Kotzen! 

Ich meine, da wird einem die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks ja vorgeschrieben. Der eine fährt halt gerne mehr Sag, der andere weniger. Was als nächstes? Als Fahrer darf man nur noch 75,3kg wiegen oder der Rahmen gibt den Federweg nicht frei?

Das ist 'ne verfluchte Mogellösung, sonst nix! Langsam kotzt mich das Verhalten von BA an......

Eins sei gesagt, bei solchen Rahmenbedingungen nie wieder Rocky. Verkauf ich mein Slayer halt, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2008)

ja ne is klar..... das wären knapp die Hälfte an Federweg die wir dann als Sag haben.
Sicher das sie nicht gerade ausversehen die Tech. Daten vom Santa Cruz V10 vorgelesen haben????? (10 cm Sag)

oh man...
mit so einer Milchkuh am Heck fährt doch keiner...
ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn wir nun die wirklichen "schriftlichen" Anweisungen aus dem Newsletter wiederlegen können.


----------



## Doc Roots (16. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> den größten shice schreibst eigentlich du und kein anderer.für wen hälst du dich denn bitte den usern dieses boards nahezulegen in diesem fred hier nicht mehr über ein vorhandenes problem zu diskutieren?? der hersteller wünscht dies ja sogar und da gibts halt nicht nur immer verliebtes gesäusel sondern wie jetzt hier eine, nennen wir es kollektive beratschlagung. nur weil du jetzt deine kiste verkaufen willst brauchst du nicht glauben, dass ein großteil der zurecht verärgerten user hier für immer schweigen.
> für dich nochmal zum hinter die ohren oder sonstwohinschreiben:
> ich möchte ein funktionierendes rad an dem keine metallteile aneinanderschlagen. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. das slayer habe ich geauft weil ich glaubte dies geliefert zu bekommen. ich bin ja grundätzlich auch sehr zufrieden was die fahrerei mit dem teil angeht, lediglich das sehr laute und für mich nun auch endlich begründete geklappere geht mir auf den pinsel. hierfür hätte ich gerne eine lösung und die kann nicht sein 11mm sag an der kiste zu fahren. alles andere ist sache des herstellers, ob die dabei pleite gehn oder nicht interessiert mich nicht, die verdienen mit solchen und ähnlichen produkten ausreichend geld.....
> das die leute sich per flurfunk oder sonstwie hier gedanken machen und sich die mäuler zu zerreissen hat sich sich rm/ba selbst zuzuschreiben, statt ein statement abzugeben wird auf einen julinewsletter hingewiesen der wohl erst im august erscheint, das ist lächerlich, unprofessionel und somit auch nicht anders zu handhaben als wie es hier getan wird.
> ...




 dem braucht man nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (16. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Der Sag soll übrigens auf 20-22mm eingestellt werden, das habe ich heute in einem Telefonat mit BA erfahren. Es soll in den nächsten Tagen der Technewsletter mit Anweisungen zur korrekten Dämpfereinstellung veröffentlicht und an die Händler ausgegeben werden.
> Das nur, weil hier ja von 11mm gesprochen wurde. Kann aber gut sein, dass sich da was überschneidet bzw. sich nicht entscheiden kann, was jetzt richtig ist.



...dann hätt ich gern ein Dämpfer mit mm-Skalierung und Druckregulierung per Knopfdruck. Schließlich fahr ich ja mal mit Ausrüstung und Sonntagsbraten und manchmal auch ganz ohne...oder es fährt gar mal jemand ganz Anderes. 

Tatsache ist: Es dürfen keine Umlenkhebel oder sonstige Teile ungewollt/ungeplant aneinanderschlagen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist dieses Aneinanderschlagen ja bereits von RM in der Konstruktion berücksichtigt (und natürlich durch Dauerläufe abgesichert) worden.

Das Schlimme ist nur, dass Sie damit vielleicht durchkommen könnten. Bei Autos wird ja auch bei einer gewissen Zuladung ein gewisser Reifendruck vorgeschrieben...allerdings ist dies schon bei Kauf bekannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> Dann mach das mal! Bestimmt kracht Dein SXC Slayerchen eher zusammen, wie unsere New Slayer.
> 
> Schau Dir doch mal allein den Rahmenaufbau anâ¦â¦
> 
> ...



Sinnfreie Antwort!
Was soll so ein Stuss?

Aber egal wie du es siehst, unser Slayerchen kann den vollen Federweg nutzen, ohne das was aneinander schlÃ¤gt. (Laut irgendeiner Testmessung sowas um 162mm?)


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Juli 2008)

hm. bin gespannt wer sonst noch meine meldung so ernst genommen hat? das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht


----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Na ja, wollte mich auch eher auf der Spaßebene bewegen. Jeder greift es halt anders auf!!!

Wollte das SXC nicht abwerten, habe nur auf die erste Aussage SXC vs. New Slayer reagiert und natürlich muss ich das New Slayer im New Slayer Fred verteidigen, trotz aller Probleme.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf





Denke nicht das es das richtige ist ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

Leute.......
ich kann nicht mehr!!!! Hilfe!!!

Die fachliche Kompetenz und die Zusammenarbeit haut mich echt um.
Und die Ausreden und Lösungsvorschläge werden auch immer besser.
(nicht auf die Forenmitglieder bezogen)

Ich will doch nur ein technisch einwandfreien Rahmen haben.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juli 2008)

Ja was ist denn nun das Statement von RM oder BA? Gibt es da was offizielles? Auf der HP habe ich nichts gefunden.

Daher einfach mal abwarten ....


----------



## zet1 (17. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> den größten shice schreibst eigentlich du und kein anderer.für wen hälst du dich denn bitte den usern dieses boards nahezulegen in diesem fred hier nicht mehr über ein vorhandenes problem zu diskutieren?? der hersteller wünscht dies ja sogar und da gibts halt nicht nur immer verliebtes gesäusel sondern wie jetzt hier eine, nennen wir es kollektive beratschlagung. nur weil du jetzt deine kiste verkaufen willst brauchst du nicht glauben, dass ein großteil der zurecht verärgerten user hier für immer schweigen.



wo bitte liest du das in meinen Zeilen, bitte genau zitieren!! oder bloss an mir Dampf ablassen versuchen...?



Maggo schrieb:


> für dich nochmal zum hinter die ohren oder sonstwohinschreiben: ich möchte ein funktionierendes rad an dem keine metallteile aneinanderschlagen. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


1) was du willst is mir ziemlich tuttl
2) bei meinen beiden zb tritt das nicht auf, also was solls
3) kann ich schrieben was und wanimmer ich es will, generell gesprochen



Maggo schrieb:


> wenn dir nicht passt was hier geschrieben wird brauchst du es einfach nicht lesen, so mache ich es bei jedem thema das mich nicht interessiert und bislang hats ganz gut geholfen.


Danke Papa dass du mir die Augen oeffnest 

Wahrscheinlich hast du auch genauso mit BA gesprochen und die haben dir dann bislang keinen Umtausch gegeben oder wie???
Wenn du wirklich das problem mit den Linkagen hast und einen originalen Daempfer verbaut hast, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass du das gewechselt bekommst... nur in diesem Ton sicher nicht!

Ich wette alles was ich habe, dass von Rocky kein Umtausch an Rahmen oder hinterbauten geschehen wird, noch weniger von bikeaction, dann waeren die noch vor Rocky bankrott naemlich... also coll mal down und fang an zu denken (jetzt wo du ja Ferien hast) 

ist jetzt jeder der sein Slayer verkaufen will (aus welchem Grund auch immer!), ploetzlich ein betrueger oder wie??? Laecherlich... die Reaktion mancher hier...

MEIN TIPP: Fahrt doch das Slayer zu schrott, dann bekommt ihr definitiv einen neuen Rahmen!! und bitte kauft euch dann keinen Rocky mehr...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

ach, es kamen schon mehr als 2 verschiedene Lösungsvorschläge. Und alle sind unterschiedlich und fürn A*****.

Ich glaube nicht das es bei der Endversion anders sein wird.
Momentaner Stand seit heute ist, das wir das Slayer im falschen Einsatzbereich fahren.

Ach was solls ich setzte die Mail von heute einfach mal rein. Ist ja 
nichts geheim dran etc. 
Diese Mail habe ich heute bekommen:

Hallo


ich arbeite gerade an einer Veröffentlichung zur Einstellungsempfehlung. Die ist*zur Überarbeitung im R&D*in Vancouver. Mit dieser Einstellungsempfehlung sollte es jedem möglich sein, sein Bike auf die 2006 vorgegebenen Parameter zum Fahrbetrieb einzustellen. Bitte eines nicht vergessen. Das Slayer 2006 ist ein All-Mountain/ Long Travel XC Bike. Bitte nicht mit dem Switch aus 2006/07 verwechseln, und dessen Einsatz. Es wird immer viel von "Sprüngen", "Bunny-Hops"*und Fun-Park Einsatz geschrieben im Zusammenhang mit den Diskussionen im IBC-Forum der letzten Wochen. Im Grenzbereich werden die Links immer Kontakt haben. Das verneint bei Rocky Mountain auch keiner, dies ist aber nicht der korrekte Arbeitsbereich dieser Slayer-Geometrie.*Ich kann gerne auch noch einmal aus dem 2006 er Katalog zitieren. (P.S.:*Dort wird das Slayer mit einem max. Federweg von 150 mm angegeben a.*S.053) Dies stellt den Negativ-Federweg auch in einen anderen Kontext. 


*

Mit freundlichem Gruß  
*


Marco Schröder


Tech-Support


Tel. 06071.923412


Love the ride 


[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

so ich werde jetzt auch meine Beiträge hier etwas zurückschrauben, da wir uns nur noch im Kreis drehen und ich keinen Nerv mehr habe

Und wie zet1 schon richtig gesagt hat "Es wird NICHTS passieren"

Deshalb werde ich weiterhin privat nach einer Lösung suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (17. Juli 2008)

"Das Slayer 2006 ist ein All-Mountain/ Long Travel XC Bike"

Die legen es sich auch so hin wie sie es gerade brauchen! 

Im 2007er Katalog schreiben die noch so was wie aggressive Geometrie, biken im schwierigen GelÃ¤nde und absorbiert auch groÃe Schlage. Und jetzt heiÃt es auf einmal Einsatzbereich verfehlt.

Ich kenne Videos, da springen Simmons und Co. Backflips mim Slayerâ¦.

Und Vanderhams Slayer Aufbau passt auch nicht gerade in die Kategorie long travel XC, ganz zu schweigen von dem Parcours im Hintergrund!!!!


@ Mr. Freeride 

Schade dass du dich zurÃ¼ckziehst, hoffe das Problem lÃ¶st sich bald!!!


----------



## nonem (17. Juli 2008)

"Long Travel XC Bike"
das is doch echt nen Witz von BA, nen Bike mit min. 14.5kg als CrossCountry-Bike darzustellen...


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

also big toe da muß ich dirch recht geben
kann mich auch noch dran erinner dass im katalog was von agressiver geometrie, schwieriges gelände etc was stand
deswegen hab ich mir des bike auch gekauft

dummerweise hab ich den nimmer 

hat den vllt noch einer von euch daheim rumliegen?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den 2006er und 2007er Katalog noch, allerdings liegt der bei meinen Eltern. Ich sehe sie aber nächsten Mittwoch, dann werde ich sie bitten, mir einen der beiden mitzubringen.

Zur Einsatzzweckdiskussion: Man kann das Slayer schon für den härteren Einsatz nutzen, nur muss man es dafür halt entsprechend ausstatten, z.B. mit einem Coil-Dämpfer. Das ist die Aussage von BA. Für die gröberen Angelegenheiten ist der Luftdämpfer angeblich nicht geeigent...nur komisch, das Fox für den RP23 u.a. auch den Einsatzbereich "Freeride" angibt...

Das nur mal so nebenbei.

Mir geht es aber genau wie meinem Vorredner. Ich dachte, ich bekomme mit dem Slayer ein robustes Bike, das einsatztechnich eine Menge Luft nach oben bietet, mit dem man aber auch problemlos lange Touren fahren kann. Halt ein Bike, das mit meinen Fähigkeiten wächst.


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2008)

Ich fass es nicht, ist ja richtig lächerlich was Rocky da von sich gibt. Ich bin gespannt was im Katalog steht.


> Es wird immer viel von "Sprüngen", "Bunny-Hops"*und Fun-Park Einsatz geschrieben im Zusammenhang mit den Diskussionen im IBC-Forum der letzten Wochen


Lesen die ihren eigenen Schei* eigentlich durch? Als das SXC rauskam hies es ganz deutlich: Das New Slayer für härtere Sachen wie Bike-Park, Freeride.

Aber mal im Ernst, man kann doch auch mit einem 8kg Spark nen Bunnyhop machen  
Einfach lächerlich.

Bin sehr gespannt wie die Sache weiterläuft, am liebsten würd ich meinem Rahmen denen zurückschicken! Da gibts ja bei Yazuu und McKeenzie profesionellere Antworten


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juli 2008)

Nochmal was zum Thema Einsatzzweck des Slayer:



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich hab das Slayer in den letzten Wochen ausgiebig getestet. Manche wissen ja wie ich teste!? Ich hab das ganze Freeride Potenzial des Bikes mal richtig aus dem Sack gelassen und kann nur sagen !!! WAS FÜR EIN GEILER FREERIDER !!! Mir ist weder das Pedal auf harten trails beim pedalieren am Boden angeschlagen, noch ist der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen und das bei einem Luftdruck von bloß 13-15 Bar!
> Ich bin das Slayer 90 in der Serien-Version gefahren also von der Stange. Ohne umbauten oder extra Freeride-Parts!
> Außerdem bin ich zwei verschiedene Rahmengrößen gefahren: 16,5" und 18". Bei beiden gab es keine Probs!!
> 
> ...



Gibt einem etwas zu denken...


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

des kommt mir grad vor wie im geschäfft, da sagt auch jeder was andres
und keiner weiß es genau


----------



## arseburn (17. Juli 2008)

Ist halt auch immer die Frage, wie All-Mountain definiert wird.
Das Marzocchi Tech Manual, der bei Slayer verbauten All-Mountain 3 Gabel, spricht auf seite 19 unter dem Punkt: Allmountain von (Zitat):"...denn er sieht steile Abfahrten, große Hindernisse und Sprünge mittlerer Weite vor".
N Bunny Hop ist also Freeride?


----------



## zet1 (17. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt wie die Sache weiterläuft, am liebsten würd ich meinem Rahmen denen zurückschicken! Da gibts ja bei Yazuu und McKeenzie profesionellere Antworten



Dann zhlst du zweiml Versandkostem weil was ollen sie mit einem Rahmen machen, glaubst du man hat Rückgaberecht nur weil man nicht mehr will? 

und was glaubst du was du dann machst wenn im Katalog ganz was anderes steht, willst u dann eine Klage einreichen wegen Vorspielung angeblicher falscher Tatsachen ??

Ist schon witzig.... TurboLenzen schreibt genau meine Erfahrungen, ein tolles ENduro, spielerisch am Trail mit einer Super Performance und Schluckvermögen und hält auc sehr viel aus... drum hatten wir ja alle 2 Jahre lang Freude damit und das Slayer war der Renner für die welche Kohle htten... und nur weil ein paar ihre Probleme haben (wobei noch nicht ml gesagt ist was sie angestellt haben und ob der originale dämpfer und eine saubere abstimmung gemacht urde bei jedem einzelnen) ist nun bei fast allen Besitzern das Bike unten durch??? Das will ich einfach nicht packen...

Ich habe 5 Slayer in meinem engsten Bekanntenkreis inklusive meinen beiden, und bei keinem!! schlagen die Linkagen an!! 2 davon fahren sogar mit ihrem Slayer30 2007 und Slayer50 2007 fast ausschliesslich Bikepark, also recht derber EInsatz! Keine Probs bislang, schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr... 

ich will das einfach nicht hinnehmen was hier generell schlecht gemacht wird, obwohl zugegeben die reaktionen der hersteller und vertriebe zu wünschen lassen.. doch das is ja auch bei anderen herstellern genauso, wenn nicht schlimmer... leider immer mehr, da das technische verständnis der zuständigen personen dem marketingdenken klein beigeben muss...
und seien wir uns ehrlich welcher händler ist denn schon wirklich ehrlich as beratun uw betrifft??? Da kann oft ie marke nix dafür dann...

ich jedenfalls bleibe roke treu, o ie es schon seit 1996 ist, seit den ersten 500 ELements, von denen ich eines besitze gottseidank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

obwohl nicht selbst betroffen bin ich mittlerweile doch etwas fassungslos ob der Erklärungsversuche von BA.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Spaß gemacht und im 2006er Katalog den Ride Guide für das Slayer nachgeschlagen (S.52):
*Freeride: 3 von 5 'Kästchen'*
All Mountain: 5 von 5 'Kästchen'
XC-Marathon: 3 von 5 'Kästchen'
XC: 4 von 5 'Kästchen'

Und noch ein Zitat aus dem 2006'er Katalog (S.50):
"Fährt sich wie ein XC-Bike, doch es ist belastbar wie ein Downhill-Bike."

Ohne Worte...


----------



## PfalzRacer (17. Juli 2008)

Bei aller Liebe zu der Marke, aber evtl. sollte man jetzt dem ganzen mal eine Deadline setzen. So kann es ja echt nicht gehen. Wenn sich im Juli nichts mehr seitens RM und BA tut, werde ich mich mal an einschlägige Medien wenden. Die sind für solche Stories immer sehr dankbar. Brav waren wir jetzt lange genug.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,
kann eure Aufregung gut verstehen, aber ihr schweift ab.
Egal was im Katalog steht, das Ding muss funktionieren.

Versucht doch mal den Weg zum Anwalt.
Bei Rechtschutz ist ein Beratungsgespräch doch drin?

Und dann würde ich die Frage stellen, ob man mir mein Gesundheit garantieren kann.
Es werden doch Kräfte in Bauteile eingeleitet die nicht dafür konstruiert wurden.
Was geschieht hier auf Dauer?
Dei Aussage, dass bisher noch nix passiert sei ist dann nicht relevant.

Wünsche euch viel Glück!


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

also für bleibt alles beim alten
bevor ich auf des prob aufmerksam gemacht wurde, und ich es selbst getestet hab, fand ich des bike echt geil.
ich find's zwar immer noch n sehr geiles bike und meine fähigkeiten und ansprüche vollkommen ausreichend
nur hab ich mir halt schon nen nachfolger ausgesucht, den ich mir dann nächstest jahr zulegen werd

ich glaub auch nich dass da noch was kommt seitens BA oder RM

@zet1
wenn du nich betroffen bist, dann sei doch froh, und es reicht auch wenn des einmal schreibst!!!!!
und bzgl der einstellung dafür hab ich kompetente leute die des täglich machen, wobei ich des ganze ansich selbst gemacht hab, so wie die meisten von uns wohl
denn mit n bissel ahnung/ausprobiern bekommt man des schon hin und wenn net dann ham wir alle sicher nen kompetenten menschen der da nochmal drüber schaut
btw kann mich net erinnern gelesen zu ham dass einer des slayer jetzt shice finden
wir bemängel halt einfach jetzt die sachlage bzw des prob
und wenn wir uns darüber jetzt seitenweise auslassen lass und doch
zwingt dich ja keiner hier zu lesen oder was zu schreiben*(punkt!!!!)*


----------



## big toe (17. Juli 2008)

Jepp, sehe ich genauso. Liebe mein Slayer immer noch über alles!!!

@ Zet1
Sei doch froh dass dein Bike funktioniert und verschwende deine Zeit doch nicht mit unserem Problem, macht dich doch ab auf die Trails und lass es rocken!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Juli 2008)

...aber es regnet ja dauernd hier in österreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (17. Juli 2008)

Nochmal etwas zum Einsatzbereich.......
....diesen Titel hat es sich verdient, handelt es sich doch um das ultimative Bike für All-Mountain Biken im schwierigen Gelände. Die LC2R-Federung des Slayer absorbiert auch grobe Stöße. Dank des niedrigen Schwerpunkts und der aggressiven Geometrie....
Ein Bike für jedes Gelände...

so stand's im 2007er Katalog über das New Slayer geschrieben


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

btw wie wär's denn wir slayer besitzer uns alle mal treffen um des thema mal live zu perlabbern
ich würd mal winterberg vorschlagen
da war ich schon seit dem rennen nimmer


----------



## zet1 (18. Juli 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> Jepp, sehe ich genauso. Liebe mein Slayer immer noch über alles!!!
> 
> @ Zet1
> Sei doch froh dass dein Bike funktioniert und verschwende deine Zeit doch nicht mit unserem Problem, macht dich doch ab auf die Trails und lass es rocken!!!



genau das tue ich ja, keine Angst und genau das war ja auch der Sinn meiner Postings, wurde nur anscheinend verdreht wahrgenommen, oder nicht genau genug gelesen, oder was auch immer, egal...

nicht hier herumlabern, sondern definitiv was tun, fuer diejenigen bei denen was nicht funktioniert, aber wies ausschaut sind die wenigsten der Betroffenen mit BA in Kontakt, laut Gespraech vor ein paar tagen mit BA, und genau das ist der Punkt... hier meckern anonym und den grossen Dildo spielen und dann wie ein Maeuschen sich zu verkriechen wenns ans eingemachte geht, anstatt mal definitiv was zu unternehmen!! Bla bla bla...

aber da kommen Leute mit Sachen in Katalogen... was willst denn damit bezwecken?? Willst du einen Anwalt beauftragen der die Auslegung des Einsatzbereiches gerichtlich richtigstellt? und dann? was passiert dann?
bekommst du dein geld zurueck und darfst dein Bike zurueckgeben?
Welche naivlinge seid ihr denn bitte???

1) Das einzige was man beanstanden kann, ist anscheinend die Linkagen die aneinanderschlagen bei manchen, und das bekommst sicher getauscht von BA, bin mir sicher.
2) dass es nicht den angegebenen Federweg hat, na gut, ist miese taktik, aber ziemlich sicher kein Grund einer Reklamation befuerchte ich... genausowenig wie der EInsatzzweck (den definiert jeder selbst fuer sich)
3) und welcher Punkt bietet sich sonst fuer eine Reklamation dann, der auf einen umtausch hinarbeiten kann?


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> genau das tue ich ja, keine Angst und genau das war ja auch der Sinn meiner Postings, wurde nur anscheinend verdreht wahrgenommen, oder nicht genau genug gelesen, oder was auch immer, egal...
> 
> nicht hier herumlabern, sondern definitiv was tun, fuer diejenigen bei denen was nicht funktioniert, aber wies ausschaut sind die wenigsten der Betroffenen mit BA in Kontakt, laut Gespraech vor ein paar tagen mit BA, und genau das ist der Punkt... hier meckern anonym und den grossen Dildo spielen und dann wie ein Maeuschen sich zu verkriechen wenns ans eingemachte geht, anstatt mal definitiv was zu unternehmen!! Bla bla bla...
> 
> ...



der einzige bei dem es hier mit dem lesen hapert scheinst aber du zu sein. in der mail weiter oben wird herr schröder von ba zitiert.


> Im Grenzbereich werden die Links immer Kontakt haben. Das verneint bei Rocky Mountain auch keiner, dies ist aber nicht der korrekte Arbeitsbereich dieser Slayer-Geometrie.


falls du diesen text nicht verstehst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, fakt ist, dass dort zugegeben wird, dass die hebel sich berühren und das kanns in meinen und in den augen der nicht durch die rosarockybrille schauenden user nicht sein. 
noch weiter oben bzw. auf einer der vorangegangenen seiten steht geschrieben wer der ap ist und das ist nunmal der händler. in meinem fall sieht das jetzt ganz schön doof aus da der händler wirklich nicht über die nötige kompetenz verfügt dieses problem zu beurteilen. aber um den richtigen weg einzuhalten werde ich dort jetzt mal hinfahren. 
ich werde den rahmen natürlich weiterhin fahren, wenn er auseinanderfällt wird er ersetzt, dann aber nicht mehr durch ein rocky.


----------



## zet1 (18. Juli 2008)

das weiss ich alles, keine Angst!!!
und genau das verstehe ich nicht, denn bei meinem Cult und auch beim Slayer50 das ich auch noch habe, sind zwischen den beiden Umlenkwippen bei voll eingefahrenem Daempfer (Luft rausgelassen komplett) noch 2-3mm reserve... das kann also nicht anstehen, ausser das ganze verformt sich so sehr dass es bei einem derben SChlag oder sonst irgendwie dann ansteht...

wie gesagt jeweils sind 2007er RP23 Original Slayer Daempfer verbaut!
Vielleicht ist das ein Loesungsvorschlag...?

oder haben leute hier auch mit den 2007er Originaldaempfern Probleme definitiv? Weil BA mir was erzaehlt hat wegen der Daempfer, dass Fox da was veraendert haben soll inzwischen!!


----------



## Osti (18. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> das weiss ich alles, keine Angst!!!
> und genau das verstehe ich nicht, denn bei meinem Cult und auch beim Slayer50 das ich auch noch habe, sind zwischen den beiden Umlenkwippen bei voll eingefahrenem Daempfer (Luft rausgelassen komplett) noch 2-3mm reserve... das kann also nicht anstehen, ausser das ganze verformt sich so sehr dass es bei einem derben SChlag oder sonst irgendwie dann ansteht...



oh mann, lies mal bitte alle Posts, ohne Luft bzw Gegendruck im Dämpfer passiert nix. Erst ab einem Druck X.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2008)

soll einer verstehen


----------



## Sergio81 (18. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> das weiss ich alles, keine Angst!!!
> und genau das verstehe ich nicht, denn bei meinem Cult und auch beim Slayer50 das ich auch noch habe, sind zwischen den beiden Umlenkwippen bei voll eingefahrenem Daempfer (Luft rausgelassen komplett) noch 2-3mm reserve... das kann also nicht anstehen, ausser das ganze verformt sich so sehr dass es bei einem derben SChlag oder sonst irgendwie dann ansteht...



 VERSAGER

Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum bei DIR NICHTS anschlägt...nichts vom Problem verstehen,aber mal richtig schön auf dicke Hose machen.

Mittlerweile denke ich auch, dass wir uns alle zusammensetzten sollten, und zusammen einen Anwalt und Gutachter beauftragen sollten.
Einge hier werden eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung haben, und dann kann man auch gerne über längeren Zeitraum prozessieren.
Was mir hier so zu Ohren kommt, ist einfach mal der Witz...merken die eigentlich noch was? Ich meine, wieviele Rockykunden werden durch diese Miesere ich nächstes Bike nicht mehr bei Rocky kaufen?


----------



## decay (18. Juli 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Ich meine, wieviele Rockykunden werden durch diese Misere ihr nächstes Bike nicht mehr bei Rocky kaufen?



Ich jedenfalls nicht, wollte ein Slayerchen für meine Frau kaufen... 
Viel Glück euch.

gruß, alex


----------



## Phil S. (18. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... und genau das verstehe ich nicht, denn bei meinem Cult und auch beim Slayer50 das ich auch noch habe, sind zwischen den beiden Umlenkwippen bei voll eingefahrenem Daempfer (Luft rausgelassen komplett) noch 2-3mm reserve... das kann also nicht anstehen, ausser das ganze verformt sich so sehr dass es bei einem derben SChlag oder sonst irgendwie dann ansteht...
> 
> wie gesagt jeweils sind 2007er RP23 Original Slayer Daempfer verbaut!
> Vielleicht ist das ein Loesungsvorschlag...?
> ...


Im BB haben wir das ja schon durchgekaut:
Die Kräfte am Federbein führen ganz offensichtlich zu Rahmenverformungen und damit zu einer Veränderung der Kinematik. Durch diese Veränderung kommt es dann zu einem nicht planmäßigen Bewegungsablauf, eben dem aneinander Schlagen der Hebel.

Was RM oder BA dazu geäußert haben soll, geht einerseits in Richtung Reduzierung der Kräfte, um es zu keiner kritischen Verformung kommen zu lassen, also gemütlicher fahren und/oder weniger essen. Andererseits läuft es darauf hinaus, den Federweg durch sehr geringen Sag so weit zu reduzieren, dass der kritische Bereich in der Kinematik gar nicht erst erreicht wird.
Falls die das wirklich so meinen, ist das für mich ein recht verzweifelter Versuch, eine missratene Geometrie durch Pseudolösungen schön zu reden.

Eine Geometrie, die schon geringfügige Änderungen am Federbein (abgesehen von Einbaulänge und Hub) nicht verträgt, halte ich auch für sehr bedenklich. Wenn der Hinterbau also nur mit einem ganz speziellen Federbein funktioniert (weil sonst die Anlenkpunkte überfordert werden - wobei ich für dieses Problem keine wirklich saubere Lösung erkennen kann), sehe ich das eher als Armutserklärung.

LG, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (18. Juli 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Die Kräfte am Federbein führen ganz offensichtlich zu Rahmenverformungen und damit zu einer Veränderung der Kinematik. Durch diese Veränderung kommt es dann zu einem nicht planmäßigen Bewegungsablauf, eben dem aneinander Schlagen der Hebel.
> 
> LG, Phil



Kurz und verständlich auf den Punkt gebracht - Danke!

Werde die Tage meinen Dealer kontaktieren, mal sehen, was der dazu sagt.

Btw, vergesst das Wichtigste nicht und geht zur Entspannung auch mal biken, mir hat mein Slayer die Woche trotz Allem viel Freude bereitet.

LG, Achim


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2008)

Apropos Dealer kontaktieren: Wer war denn jetzt eigentlich schon alles mit seinem Bike beim Händler? Bzw. wer noch nicht? Und bei wem konnte das Problem (wie auch immer, z.B. durch Einstellen des empfohlenen Sag) gelöst werden? Und bei wem besteht es trotz Händlerengagement noch immer?


----------



## haural (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich war noch nicht. Hab meinen Rahmen gebraucht über Ebay in USA gekauft. Würde aber zum örtlichen Rocky Händler gehen wenn sich da seitens BA oder RM nichts tut und die Lösung in Vorgabe eines Sag`s besteht.

Bisher hat mich der geringere Federweg noch nicht wirklich gestört. Falls aber die Aussagen von BA...die hier gepostet werden...stimmen sollten, finde ist das eine Frechheit. Wäre in dem Fall bereit weitere Schritte mitzumachen.


----------



## PfalzRacer (18. Juli 2008)

Hi an Alle:
Also ich war heute mit meinem Bike beim Haendler und der sieht das absolut genauso wie wir. Dieser hat dann in meinem Besein mit BA telefoniert und auch er stiess auf taube Ohren. Da fielen dann Dinge vonwegen wenn der Kunde zu dumm ist sein Bike ordentlich einzustellen, falscher Einsatzbereich und Kunde und Haendler muessten seit Einfuehrung des New Slayers wissen, dass dieses mit 10-11 mm Sag zu fahren ist. Nein, what the ****, in keiner Anleitung oder offiziellen Schreiben von RM steht, dass das Bike mit genau diesem Sag zu fahren ist. Ich haette mir bestimmt nicht das Bike gekauft, wenn ich vor jeder Fahrt den Daempfer neu einstellen muesste. Am meisten veraergert mich die Tatsache, dass man uns als Kunden regelrecht als Verursacher darstellt.
Nach meinem Rechtsverstehen kann das so nicht richtig sein.
Geplant ist jetzt ein Video, das uns allen nochmal erklaert wie man den Daempfer einzustellen hat. Bin ich denn der erste Mensch aufm Rad??? Seltsamerweise habe ich es bisher immer hinbekommen meine anderen Fullys korrekt einzustellen nur beim RM bekomm ich es nicht hin???
Ich wuerde mich gar nicht so aufregen, wenn ich das Gefuehl haette man nimmt sich dem Problem ernsthaft an. Aber diese Arroganz und Ignoranz wie man diesem Problem entgegen tritt sind nicht laenger akzeptabel.
Leute, das sollten wir so nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (18. Juli 2008)

Eure Händler haben den Tech Newsletter heute erhalten.......


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

den wird wohl irgendjemand hier raufladen können? dann wäre endlich schluss mit den lästigen spekulationen.


----------



## rocsam (18. Juli 2008)

..WORD!! Ich bitte darum....


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

kommt gleich (ist mir gerade zugeflogen), bin am uploaden.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

bittesehr: http://rapidshare.com/files/130706719/Tech-Newsletter_07_08.pdf.html
auf "free user" und dann runterladen. zum upload hier im forum war die datei leider ein bisschen zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (18. Juli 2008)

Du bist ein Gott!!! Danke....


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

ach was, ich bin ja nur der überbringer


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

ich muss das teil jetzt mit 20bar oder mehr fahren da ich leider gottes kein leichtgewicht bin. wer zahlt mir den coil dämpfer???oder andersrum:
habe ich jetzt ein recht darauf das ding zurückzugeben weil das eben nicht explizit im manual stand?`ich denke sowas wie eine angabe des maximalen fahrergewichts ist ja schon keine ganz so unwichtige information.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2008)

Danke!

Blöd, dass ich meinen Dämpfer der Formel entsprechend abgestimmt habe, ich aber schon bei kleineren Sprüngen ab 40cm Höhe eine Berührung der Links habe. Und da kann mir eigentlich niemand sagen, ich würde den Einsatzbereich des Bikes verlassen. Sprünge aus dieser Höhe kriege ich auch mit meinem 2000er Element hin, ohne dass sich da irgendwelche Gelenke berühren. Was nun?


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

weiter dampf machen, jetzt wo die offizielle stellungnahme heraußen ist. jeder, der noch nicht bei seinem händler war, erledigt das schnellstmöglich, dann wird BA wohl etwas mehr stress bekommen.


----------



## Osti (19. Juli 2008)

ich kann nur jedem raten zu (s)einem Rocky-Dealer zu gehen und das Problem dort vor Ort zu präsentieren. Durch Rumjammern im Forum wird nix passieren.  

Wenn sich das Problem durch den korrekten Sag von 11-14mm löst, dann ist das doch super und damit könnte ich einwandfrei leben. Leider ist dies bei mir jedoch nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Juli 2008)

haural schrieb:


> Also ich war noch nicht. Hab meinen Rahmen gebraucht über Ebay in USA gekauft. Würde aber zum örtlichen Rocky Händler gehen wenn sich da seitens BA oder RM nichts tut und die Lösung in Vorgabe eines Sag`s besteht.
> 
> Bisher hat mich der geringere Federweg noch nicht wirklich gestört. Falls aber die Aussagen von BA...die hier gepostet werden...stimmen sollten, finde ist das eine Frechheit. Wäre in dem Fall bereit weitere Schritte mitzumachen.



Du brauchst hier eigentlich gar nicht mitschreiben. Ein Rahmen aus den USA hat bei uns in Deutschland keinerlei Anrecht auf Ersatz, Garantie oder Gewährleistung. Wenn dann musst du dich mit deinem Händler in USA kontaktieren.
Nur so als kleinen TIP


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Juli 2008)

Kann er wohl! Ist doch ein Forum für Alle! Er hat auch nicht geschrieben, dass er das Anrecht auf Garantie in Anspruch nehmen will! Wenn RM wirklich was auf sich hält, nimmt er sich auch sein Problem an!!! Nur mal als kleinen Tipp!


----------



## haural (19. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal angenommen der Dämpfer wäre korrekt eingestellt. Ab welcher Kraft dürfen die Hebel aneinanderschlagen ohne das es heißt: Falscher Einsatzbereich? Fängt der Grenzbereich bei einer 20 cm, 40 cm oder 60 cm hohen Stufe an und kann RM erwarten, dass man sein Bike vor jeder Fahrt so genau abstimmt? Also ich bin mit dem RM/BA Statement nicht so ganz einverstanden.


----------



## haural (19. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Du brauchst hier eigentlich gar nicht mitschreiben. Ein Rahmen aus den USA hat bei uns in Deutschland keinerlei Anrecht auf Ersatz, Garantie oder Gewährleistung. Wenn dann musst du dich mit deinem Händler in USA kontaktieren.
> Nur so als kleinen TIP



Achso, sorry hab die Forumsregeln nicht ganz verstanden. Rahmen USA = Postverbot?


----------



## haural (19. Juli 2008)

...und ausserdem gilt eine Garantie weltweit. Du beziehst dich auf die Gewährleistung. Leider sind an die Garantie aber mehr Bedingungen geknüpft als an die Gewährleistung und der Hersteller kommt leichter raus, das stimmt wohl. Und wie ich RM mittlerweile einschätze, wollen sie da um jeden Preis raus.

Das Thema ist, dass mich der geringere FW oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag, bis jetzt eigentlich gar nicht stört. Es ist eher der Umgang mit der Problematik.


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Juli 2008)

So wars nicht gemeint.  Was ich sagen will. Angenommen mit deinem Rahmen passiert irgendwas. Bruch oder sonst was. Dann musst du das über deinen Händler in den USA abklären. BA ist in diesem Fall nicht in der Lage dir weiter zu helfen. Der Importeuer kann sich nur um die Ware kümmern, die er auch importiert hat.

Das wollte ich sagen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

tja....

Vielleicht sollte sich man nicht in Winterberg treffen...
wie wäre es mit Münster, Breitefeld 4?
Da ich anscheind zu blöd bin dafür, kann BA mir vielleicht zeigen wie ich es richtig mache.


----------



## haural (19. Juli 2008)

...werd jetzt mal zum Händler fahren und fragen wie er die Sache sieht, und ob evtl. schon jemand anderes diesbezüglich bei ihm war.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Juli 2008)

Langsam sollte hier jedem klar werden, warum es dieses Bike nur ein Jahr gab und danach durch das SXC ersetzt wurde.

Es erscheint mir sonnenklar, dass Rocky von dem Problem wusste und es sich schnell vom Hals schaffen wollte. Wieso sollte man sonst ein Bike, was überall in der Fachpresse in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und dementsprechend auch häufig gekauft wurde, urplötzlich  aus dem Programm nehmen?

Obendrein grenzt es schon an Betrug dem Kunden das Bike mit Hilfe der Medien und Werbung als Enduro und Freerider schmackhaft zu machen und sich jetzt auf diese Art und Weise aus der Affäre ziehen zu wollen. Kann ja sein, dass bei stärkerer Belastung die Links aufeinanderschlagen können, doch vorher sollte bitte erst der komplette Dämpferhub genutzt werden. Wozu ist der denn sonst da?
Wenn der Rahmen in Kombination mit einem Luftfederelement im harten Einsatz oder bei schweren Fahrern nicht richtig funktioniert, dann hätte man das dem Kunden beim Kauf auch mitteilen und entsprechende Alternativen anbieten müssen.
Stattdessen hat man geschwiegen nach dem Motto: "Merkt hoffentlich keiner."


Was hier für eine Show abgezogen wird, ist einfach eine Riesensauerei.


----------



## ribisl (19. Juli 2008)

@ BA Statement: 
Das kann doch alles nur ein Witz sein - oder? Mir fehlen die Worte.....

Mal schaun was TS hier in Österreich sagt. Lassen sich auch Zeit, war schon vor 2 Wochen beim Händler.

So wies ausschaut wird wohl ausser Enttäuschung über eine ehemals sehr beliebte Marke nix bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (19. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Was ich von dem Statement halte?

Verarschen kann ich mich allein, dazu brauch ich nicht dieses blöde BA-Geschreibsel. Hab eben meinen Dämpfer nach dem BA-Rezept abgestimmt und siehe da: Bei 'nem 45cm Treppenabsatz schlagen die Links gegeneinander. Ich hab den oberen Link extra mit Kreide markiert, ums deutlich sehen zu können.

Gewicht sollte bei mir kein Thema sein, ich wiege mit Ausrüstung knappe 70kg. 
Mir kommt langsam der Verdacht, BA will sich da einfach aus Verantwortung ziehen. Scheint so als wäre ihnen das Problem länger bekannt, aber rückrufen muss man da ja nix.

Ich mein, so ein Rocky ist ja scheiß billig. Da kann der Service schon mies sein, dem Kunde ist das ja egal......

Ganz ehrlich, ich ruf Montag bei BA an und sag denen mal deutlich meine Meinung. Jetzt reichts mal echt, irgendwann ist mal Schluss.


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Juli 2008)

Ich an eurer Stelle, würde BA über meinen Anwalt schreiben lassen, wenn andere Schritte nicht zu eurer Zufriedenheit ablaufen. Glaubt mir, das funktioniert!!! 
Erkundigt euch mal über eure Rechte, was die Rückgabe eurer Bikes betrifft! Da gibt es einen Paragraphen (aber mit einer geringfügigen finanziellen Einschränkung).
@ Turbolenzen: Die Leute im Forum sind angeheitzt, verärgert und unzufrieden. Bitte heize nicht noch mehr ein. Das kommt nicht gut an und ist auch schädlich für BA! Schreibe nicht gleich das, was Du denkst! Sehe Dich als Betreuer des Forums, der freundlich und srtesshemmend ist!!! Nimm Dir das bitte zu Herzen! Berate die Leute lieber, wie sie Ihr Bike richtig einstellen können oder mit dem Problem vernünftig umzugehen haben

Grüße


----------



## PfalzRacer (19. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Was ich von dem Statement halte?
> 
> Verarschen kann ich mich allein, dazu brauch ich nicht dieses blöde BA-Geschreibsel. Hab eben meinen Dämpfer nach dem BA-Rezept abgestimmt und siehe da: Bei 'nem 45cm Treppenabsatz schlagen die Links gegeneinander. Ich hab den oberen Link extra mit Kreide markiert, ums deutlich sehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden was bei Deinem Telefonat am Montag rauskam. So kann es doch nicht weitergehen. Wir sollten auch mal Verbindung zu anderen Slayer- Fahrern aufnehmen die zum einem evtl noch nichts von der Problematik gemerkt haben und zum anderen mit Slayer-Fahrern aus dem Ausland, ob diesen das Problem bekannt ist und wie da die Vertriebe damit umgehen.


----------



## Lynus (19. Juli 2008)

> Langsam sollte hier jedem klar werden, warum es dieses Bike nur ein Jahr gab und danach durch das SXC ersetzt wurde.





> Slayer-Fahrern aus dem Ausland, ob diesen das Problem bekannt ist und wie da die Vertriebe damit umgehen.



*Hier mein Post vom 24.Juni:*



> 1.) Ist es nicht seltsam, dass das NEW SLAYER so schnell schon wieder vom Markt genommen, bzw. durch Slayer SXC und Slayer SS ersetzt/ergänzt wurde? Dies könnte die Vermutung einer Fehlkonstruktion nahe legen, muß es aber nicht. Wenn man jedoch die Laufzeiten der anderen RM-Modelle vergleicht ist dies schon auffällig.
> 
> 2.) Ich hab mal ein bisschen im amerikanischen MTBR Forum gestöbert. Wenn es ein allgemeines Problem mit dem Slayer gibt, sollten es die Amerikaner doch auch haben. Dort fand ich aber nichts dazu. Das Forum ist insgesamt weniger frequentiert als www.mtb-news.de, aber bei der allgemeinen Klagewut der Amis hätte ich doch erwartet, dass sich da ein paar melden.



Ich weiß, das bringt uns jetzt nicht weiter, ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## Phil S. (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das schon in meinem "Heimatforum", dem BB gepostet, weil´s aber dazupasst, stelle ich es hier auch ´rein:

Ein paar Gedanken zum Tech-Newsletter:



> Es kam in der jüngsten Vergangenheit vereinzelt zu der Vermutung/Behauptung, 200
> SLAYER Modelle würden nicht den richtigen Federweg erreichen (Katalogangabe S
> 2006 150 mm).
> In den mir bekannten Fällen konnte dies nicht stichhaltig belegt werden.


Damit kann der Herr Schröder sogar Recht haben.
Am Hinterrad werden die Slayer wohl den angegebenen Federweg erreichen. Halt nicht immer über die vorgesehene Geometrie und dann auch nicht unter vollständiger Kompression des Federbeines.
Den Federweg über den gemessenen Hub des Federbeines per Multiplikation mit dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis zu bestimmen, ist an sich schon ungenau, überhaupt wenn im Bereich der Endprogression etwas vom Federweg abgeht, dort ist die Übersetzung ja deutlich kleiner als die durchschnittlichen 2,7. Wenn aber die vorgesehene Kinematik derartig kollabiert, ist natürlich auch der Durchschnitt von 2,7 nicht mehr korrekt.
Wie schon unter #138 geschrieben, kommt die Bewegung ja nur am Federbein zum Stillstand. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat die Bewegung der Schwinge bereits den Rahmen verformt und tut es weiter, bis die Hebel schnackeln und anschließend vielleicht noch weiter.
Wie die verzweigte Bewegung in der Kinematik die Geometrie tatsächlich beeinflusst, lässt sich nur erahnen. Für Genaueres bräuchte es einen Prüfstand, der den Hinterbau auch mit den in der Praxis auftretenden Kräften beaufschlagen kann.

Der springende Punkt ist also nicht das scheinbare Defizit an Federweg, sondern die vermurkste Kinematik. Der Federweg wird schon da sein, nur wird unter den beschriebenen Umständen teilweise der Rahmen zur Feder. Und das darf ja wohl niemals so sein.



> Beschriebene Ausnahmeerscheinungen, wie das Berühren des Upper-Link durch das
> Trust-Link, werden verursacht durch  eine  inkorrekte Dämpferabstimmung.


Diese Aussage und die beschriebene Abhilfe (Abstimmung auf 20 - 22% Sag) sehe ich als Versuch, den Federweg in der Praxis zu begrenzen und damit den kritischen Bereich in der Kinematik möglichst gar nicht zu erreichen. Sollte das bei höherem Körpergewicht mit der Luftfeder wegen Überschreitung des Höchstdruckes nicht funktionieren, muss halt eine stählerne her. Ich hab´s im IBC schon geschrieben, das ist ein recht verzweifelter Versuch.
Die Rockys könnten für schwerere Fahrer noch ein paar Diätvorschläge dazu schreiben.

Zum Vergleich mit dem Motor und zu den Fotos, auf denen sicherheitshalber die Schwinge ausgebaut wurde, möchte ich eigentlich gar nichts sagen, das spricht für sich selbst.



> Das Lower-Link kann im Extremfall Kontakt zum Upper-Link haben.
> (extreme Kompression   max. Bottom Out) Das  ist aber nicht die Regel, und sollte be
> korrekter  Einstellung  auf  den  Arbeitsbereich  des  Dämpfers  vermieden  werden.  Dies
> beschädigt  die  Links  nicht,  vielmehr  handelt  es  sich  um  einen Resthebelweg,  da  die
> ...


Der Absatz erinnert mich an meine lieben Kollegen, wenn sie auf einmal beginnen, mit lateinischen oder anderen Fachausdrücken herumzuschmeißen, damit der Patient möglichst nicht merkt , dass sie eigentlich mit ihrem Latein längst am Ende sind.

Ich habe mich mit der Slayer-Problematik etwas auseinandergesetzt. Die Sache mit den brechenden ETSXen hat mich auch eine Zeit lang beschäftigt. Die Geschichte mit dem allzu weichen Hinterbau der RMXen kenne ich nur gerüchteweise, völlig unplausibel kommt sie mir aber auch nicht vor. Dafür könnte ich einige Fakten über bisher drei eigene Switch-Rahmen berichten.

Die Rockys sind in meinen Augen sicher nicht die Einzigen, die es mit der korrekten Anwendung naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse nicht allzu genau nehmen und sich lieber mit der PR befassen.

Angesichts der Preise sollte man aber außer geilen Schweißnähten und lässigem Marketing auch ein gehöriges Maß an Service erwarten können. Danach sieht´s derzeit leider nicht aus. Ich werde mich in Zukunft wohl auch anderswo umsehen und fürchte, dass unser Supermerlin mit seinem Benutzertitel (Sch... aufs Ahorn) einen neuen Klassiker geprägt hat.

LG, Phil


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juli 2008)

wie immer sehr treffend formuliert!


----------



## michaels123 (19. Juli 2008)

So wie es jetzt aussieht scheint es wohl auf Egay demnächst ein paar günstige Slayer`s zu geben außer ihr fangt an zu handeln aber richtig und zwar mit Gutachten, Anwalt,Gericht damit RM für seine miserable Fehlkonstruktion bezahlen muss und auch soll. Ich drücke euch alle meine 3 .


----------



## Thograt (19. Juli 2008)

PfalzRacer schrieb:


> Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden was bei Deinem Telefonat am Montag rauskam. So kann es doch nicht weitergehen. Wir sollten auch mal Verbindung zu anderen Slayer- Fahrern aufnehmen die zum einem evtl noch nichts von der Problematik gemerkt haben und zum anderen mit Slayer-Fahrern aus dem Ausland, ob diesen das Problem bekannt ist und wie da die Vertriebe damit umgehen.



Hallo 
ich verfolge das hier schon ne ganze Weile,
fahre selbst seit einem Jahr mein Slayer (allerdings kein Bikepark) und habe bisher noch kein Ärger damit.
Muss aber gestehen das es mein erstes Fully ist und ich erst am austesten bin.
Aber vielen Dank sind richtig gute Sachen hier dabei !!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> @ Turbolenzen: Die Leute im Forum sind angeheitzt, verärgert und unzufrieden. Bitte heize nicht noch mehr ein. Das kommt nicht gut an und ist auch schädlich für BA! Schreibe nicht gleich das, was Du denkst! Sehe Dich als Betreuer des Forums, der freundlich und srtesshemmend ist!!! Nimm Dir das bitte zu Herzen! Berate die Leute lieber, wie sie Ihr Bike richtig einstellen können oder mit dem Problem vernünftig umzugehen haben
> 
> Grüße



Lieber Geißbock und auch alle anderen die hier mitlesen. Es ist nicht meine Absicht hier einzuheizen und die Kunden noch mehr zu stressen. Ich sehe mich sehr wohl als Betreuer dieses Forums. Ich gebe TIPS weiter und kann den Leuten sagen, was an ihrer Stelle am sinnvollsten ist. Ich hab nur geschrieben, und das betrifft jeden, dass ein Rahmen der im Ausland gekauft wurde und dass sogar noch gebraucht, also nicht mal Erstbesitzer, in Deutschland von jeglicher Garantie ausgeschlossen ist. Da ist kein böses Wort oder sonstwas drin. Das ist ein TIP den ich euch so weiter gebe. Das gehört zur Betreuung so eines Forums.
Ich finde es eher schade, wenn man mich als Betreuer für alles und jeden zur Verantwortung zieht, als ob ich an dem "Problem" schuld wäre.
Glaubt mir, ich bin der letzte der euch verärgern möchte. Ich gebe TIPs und Ratschläge weiter. Das ist mein JOB hier im Forum.
Also sobald ich was weiß, hier und in anderen Threads, dann schreib ich das natürlich auch rein.. 

In diesem Sinne, 
Grüße und Bis dann, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (20. Juli 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dem Kundenservice von Bikeaction
auch nicht so wirklich zufrieden 

Ich persönlich empfinde es z.B. als eine Zumutung, 
wenn bei RM und BA bekannt ist, dass die 07er Element-Schwinge nachweislich Konstruktionsmängel aufweist, 
dem Kunden zu sagen, er muss diese fahren, bis sie erst bricht oder reisst, bis die neue überarbeitete 08er Schwinge 
als Ersatz geleistet wird. 

Manche Versender-Marke bietet einen besseren Kundenservice


----------



## Der Toni (20. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dem Kundenservice von Bikeaction
> auch nicht so wirklich zufrieden
> 
> Ich persönlich empfinde es z.B. als eine Zumutung,
> ...



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich da zb. an die Rückrufaktion von Syntace für den F99 Vorbau. Wer Lust hat mal vorbildlichen Kundenservice kennenzulernen:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1170
oder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196945&highlight=syntace+F99+R%FCckruf
Das was RM sich so leistet, macht mich echt sauer!


----------



## subdiver (20. Juli 2008)

Produkthaftungsgesetz

1. Welche Voraussetzungen mÃ¼ssen erfÃ¼llt sein?

Eine Haftung nach dem ProdHaftG setzt voraus, dass eine bewegliche Sache (Produkt) bereits bei Inverkehrbringen fehlerhaft war (Â§ 2 ProdHaftG). Inverkehrbringen heiÃt, dass das Produkt von Anfang an mangelhaft sein muss und nicht erst zu einem spÃ¤teren Zeitpunkt fehlerhaft wurde. FÃ¼r die Haftbarkeit spielt es keine Rolle, ob das bewegliche Produkt in ein anderes bewegliches oder unbewegliches Produkt eingebaut wurde. Dabei ist die Art und Weise der Herstellung nicht von Bedeutung.

Beispiele:

Maschinen und GerÃ¤te, KonsumgÃ¼ter aller Art, Verpackungsmaterialien, Fahrzeuge, chemische Stoffe, Erzeugnisse und Zubereitungen, Nahrungsmittel, Strom, Gas, FernwÃ¤rme, Wasser, menschliche Organe, Blutkonserven etc.

Lediglich von Anfang an unbewegliche GegenstÃ¤nde (z. B. GrundstÃ¼cke, GebÃ¤ude, Fabrikanlagen) fallen genauso wie Dienstleistungen und Naturprodukte (z. B. Beeren, Pilze) nicht unter den Anwendungsbereich des ProdHaftG. AuÃerdem unterliegen Arzneimittel der Haftung nach dem spezielleren Arzneimittelgesetz.

2. Wer kann haftbar gemacht werden?

Bei industrieller Fertigung, in der Endprodukte oftmals aus vielen einzelnen Teilprodukten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern zusammengesetzt werden, wird bei der Geltendmachung von HaftungsansprÃ¼chen nicht selten die Frage nach dem Verantwortlichen aufgeworfen. Nicht immer ist diese Frage leicht zu beantworten, da hÃ¤ufig mehrere der Hersteller nebeneinander haftbar gemacht werden kÃ¶nnen und eventuell auch noch Importeure und HÃ¤ndler die Haftungskette erweitern. Â§ 4 ProdHaftG definiert, wer als Hersteller haftbar gemacht werden kann.

    * Hersteller des Endprodukts

Voraussetzung fÃ¼r eine Haftbarkeit des Herstellers des Endprodukts ist, dass es sich um eine gewerbsmÃ¤Ãige Herstellung handelt, die eigenverantwortlich und selbstÃ¤ndig betrieben wird. Angestellte des Herstellers sind somit von der Haftung nach dem ProdHaftG ausgeschlossen. Wichtig ist, dass der Hersteller in jedem Fall auch fÃ¼r fehlerhafte Zukaufteile haftet. Aus diesem Grund kÃ¶nnen auch so genannte Assembler, d. h. Hersteller, die lediglich Einzelteile von anderen Herstellern zu einem Produkt zusammenbauen, oder Lizenznehmer haftbar gemacht werden.

    * Hersteller des Teilprodukts

Der Hersteller eines Teilprodukts kann genauso fÃ¼r den gesamten entstandenen Schaden haftbar gemacht werden wie der Endprodukthersteller. Seine Haftung setzt dabei voraus, dass das von ihm hergestellte Teilprodukt fehlerhaft war. Diese Regelung betrifft vor allem Hersteller von Grundstoffen, die z. B. nur die Rohstoffe fÃ¼r die Herstellung eines Produktes liefern. Sie kÃ¶nnen, wenn der Rohstoff fehlerhaft war, dann auch fÃ¼r den gesamten entstandenen Schaden in Haftung genommen werden. Allerdings kann der Zulieferer sich entlasten, wenn der Fehler aufgrund fehlerhafter Konstruktion des Endprodukts entstanden ist (Â§ 1 Abs. 3 ProdHaftG).

    * Quasihersteller

Als âQuasiherstellerâ werden solche Hersteller bezeichnet, die ein Produkt nicht selbst herstellen, sondern lediglich von anderen Herstellern produzierte Produkte unter Anbringung des eigenen Namens, Warenzeichens oder einer eigenen Marke in die Ãffentlichkeit bringen. HÃ¤ufig kommt dies bei Hausmarken von z. B. EinzelhÃ¤ndlern vor. Ein Quasihersteller kann dann von der Haftung frei werden, wenn er bei Inverkehrbringen neben seinem Namen auch noch den Namen des tatsÃ¤chlichen Herstellers auf dem Produkt anbringt oder ihm eine reine HÃ¤ndlereigenschaft des Verkaufs zugeschrieben werden kann. Die nachtrÃ¤gliche Nennung des tatsÃ¤chlichen Herstellers erst im Schadensfall reicht hingegen nicht zu einem Haftungsausschluss.

    * Importeure

Bei Importen aus MitgliedslÃ¤ndern der EU nach Deutschland wird der Importeur im Schadensfall haftungsfrei, wenn er den Hersteller benennen kann, da hier davon ausgegangen wird, dass der Hersteller selbst haftbar gemacht werden kann. Anders sieht es bei fehlerhaften Importen aus DrittlÃ¤ndern in die EU aus: Hier kann immer der Importeur haftbar gemacht werden. Der Importeur haftet dann neben dem eigentlichen Hersteller im Ausland. Diese Regelung greift auch bei deutschen Reimporten aus einem Drittland.

    * HÃ¤ndler

Generell kÃ¶nnen auch HÃ¤ndler haftbar gemacht werden. Allerdings sieht das ProdHaftG vor, dass ein HÃ¤ndler haftungsfrei wird, wenn er den Vorlieferanten innerhalb einer einmonatigen Frist nennen kann. Eine lÃ¼ckenlose Dokumentation der Vertriebskette ist somit fÃ¼r HÃ¤ndler ein Muss. HÃ¤ndler sind aber immer dann unbeschrÃ¤nkt haftbar, wenn sie die fehlerhaften Produkte von einem Importeur / Lieferanten gekauft haben, der aus einem Drittland importiert und dessen Name nicht feststellbar bzw. auffindbar ist. Die Nennung des Herstellers im Drittland fÃ¼hrt dann zu keiner Haftungsbefreiung. Der HÃ¤ndler haftet natÃ¼rlich auch immer dann, wenn er selbst Importeur aus einem Drittland ist und die Ware vertreibt.

FÃ¼r den GeschÃ¤digten gilt, dass er nach den genannten Voraussetzungen frei wÃ¤hlen kann, gegen wen er seine HaftungsansprÃ¼che richtet. Erst in einem zweiten Schritt findet ein Ausgleich nach dem Grad der Verantwortlichkeit unter den Herstellern im oben genannten Sinne statt.

3. WofÃ¼r kann man haftbar gemacht werden?

Der Gedanke, der dem ProdHaftG zugrunde liegt ist, dass der Verbraucher in seiner kÃ¶rperlichen IntegritÃ¤t und seinem persÃ¶nlichen Eigentum geschÃ¼tzt werden soll. Aus diesem Grund haften die Hersteller grundsÃ¤tzlich nur, wenn ihre Produkte nicht die Sicherheit bieten, die ein verstÃ¤ndiger objektiver Verbraucher erwarten kann (Â§ 3 ProdHaftG). Entscheidend ist hierbei nicht die subjektive Erwartung einer Einzelperson, sondern die Meinung der Allgemeinheit. Eine Haftung ist somit ausgeschlossen, wenn die fehlende Sicherheit von der Gesellschaft als normal hingenommen wird. So ist beispielsweise allgemein bekannt und akzeptiert, dass der Konsum von Zigaretten Krebs auslÃ¶sen kann, womit eine Haftung des Herstellers hierfÃ¼r bisher nicht in Frage kommt.

Der Hersteller unterliegt einer Vielzahl von verschiedenen Verkehrssicherungspflichten fÃ¼r sein Produkt. In den unterschiedlichen Stadien im Bereich der Warenherstellung kÃ¶nnen insbesondere Fehler in folgenden Bereichen zur Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht und damit zu einer Haftung fÃ¼hren:

    * Betriebliche Organisation: Der Hersteller hat die Pflicht, fÃ¼r eine Organisation zu sorgen, die das Risiko von Produktfehlern minimiert. Zu dieser Oberaufsicht gehÃ¶ren die Auswahl und Ãberwachung von Mitarbeitern, grundlegende Anweisungen, der Zuschnitt von ArbeitsplÃ¤tzen sowie die Ausstattung mit Arbeitsmitteln.
    * Konstruktionsfehler: Das Produkt ist bereits nach seiner Konstruktion unterhalb des gebotenen Sicherheitsstandards.
    * Fabrikationsfehler: Fehler, die bei der Herstellung selbst entstehen. Dabei ist der âAusreiÃer-Fehlerâ vor dem Hintergrund der Verkehrssicherungspflicht zu beurteilen.
    * Instruktionsfehler: Fehlerhafte oder unzureichende Bedienungsanweisungen, Hinweise und Warnungen. Der Hersteller muss vor jeder Gefahr warnen, die bei bestimmungsgemÃ¤Ãem Gebrauch droht.
    * Produktbeobachtung: Sobald das Produkt in den Verkehr gebracht wurde, hat der Hersteller eine Produktbeobachtungspflicht mit entsprechendem Handlungsbedarf je nach Fehler. Der Handlungsbedarf geht von der nachtrÃ¤glichen AufklÃ¤rung bzw. Warnung bis hin zum RÃ¼ckruf.

Um eine Haftung auszuschlieÃen sollten daher folgende Punkte von den Herstellern beachtet werden:

    * Produktdarbietung: Unter Produktdarbietung versteht man die PrÃ¤sentation gegenÃ¼ber dem Verbraucher, d. h. wie fÃ¼r das Produkt geworben wird, wie die Gebrauchsanweisung gestaltet ist etc. GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist dem Hersteller hierbei zu empfehlen, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und in aller AusfÃ¼hrlichkeit auch auf die eventuellen SchwÃ¤chen des Produktes einzugehen, um das Haftungsrisiko zu minimieren.
    * Gebrauch des Produkts - womit muss der Hersteller billigerweise rechnen? Der Hersteller darf nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Produkt von jedem KÃ¤ufer ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã gebraucht wird, sondern er muss auch den vorhersehbaren Fehlgebrauch in seine Ãberlegungen einbeziehen, damit HaftungsansprÃ¼che gar nicht erst entstehen. Davon zu unterscheiden ist der vorhersehbare unvernÃ¼nftige und missbrÃ¤uchliche Gebrauch von Produkten. FÃ¼r diesen haftet der Hersteller grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht, da hierbei kein Produktfehler vorliegt.
    * Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens: FÃ¼r die Produktsicherheit ist immer der Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens und nicht der Moment des Schadenseintritts entscheidend. Der Hersteller muss daher nur die Erwartungen der Allgemeinheit zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens und nicht etwa spÃ¤tere ErwartungsÃ¤nderungen berÃ¼cksichtigen.

Der Hersteller hat jedoch auch eine Produktbeobachtungspflicht. Stellt sich daher nach Inverkehrbringen heraus, dass ein Produkt fehlerhaft ist, so hat der Hersteller die Pflicht zur Anpassung der Sicherheitsstandards in der laufenden Produktion sowie zur AufklÃ¤rung bezÃ¼glich der verkauften Produkte, je nach Fall auch bis hin zum RÃ¼ckruf.

4. Wen trifft die Beweislast?

Die Beweislast fÃ¼r das Vorliegen eines Fehlers und dessen UrsÃ¤chlichkeit fÃ¼r den entstandenen Schaden liegt beim GeschÃ¤digten selbst. Da es sich beim ProdHaftG aber um ein Verbraucherschutzgesetz handelt, sieht es fÃ¼r den geschÃ¤digten Verbraucher Beweislasterleichterungen vor. Dies bedeutet, dass der GeschÃ¤digte beispielsweise nur den Fehler zum Zeitpunkt des Schadens beweisen muss, nicht jedoch dass der Fehler schon bei Inverkehrbringen vorhanden war. Auch gilt fÃ¼r den GeschÃ¤digten der Beweis des ersten Augenscheins. Danach mÃ¼ssen typische GeschehensablÃ¤ufe nicht bewiesen werden, sondern unter Einbeziehung der Lebenserfahrung als wahr unterstellt werden.

Zu seiner Entlastung kann der Hersteller Beweise fÃ¼r das Vorliegen einer Haftungsbefreiung bzw. einer Haftungsminderung vorbringen. Folgende EntlastungstatbestÃ¤nde sind denkbar (Â§ 1 Abs. 2 und 3, Â§ 6 ProdHaftG):

    * Wissensstand: Ein Entlastungstatbestand ist nur gegeben, wenn der Fehler des Produkts zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens nach dem damaligen Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik nicht hÃ¤tte vermieden werden kÃ¶nnen, d. h. wenn die Summe an Wissen und Technik, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt zur VerfÃ¼gung stand und allgemein anerkannt war, nicht zur Fehlervermeidung ausreichte. Ist dies der Fall, dann scheidet eine Haftung des Herstellers aus, da er nicht fÃ¼r Entwicklungsrisiken haftbar gemacht werden darf. Von der Pflicht zur AufklÃ¤rung sowie zum RÃ¼ckruf von Produkten, die sich als fehlerhaft herausstellen, entbindet dies den Hersteller jedoch nicht.
    * Keine Fehlerhaftigkeit bei Inverkehrbringen: Gelingt dem Hersteller der Nachweis, dass das Produkt zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens fehlerfrei war, kann er nicht haftbar gemacht werden. Dieser Nachweis kann z. B. durch eine lÃ¼ckenlose Dokumentation aller QualitÃ¤tssicherungsmaÃnahmen erbracht werden. Hierbei wurde die Einrichtung eines QualitÃ¤tssicherungssystems in der Vergangenheit jedoch nicht bereits grundsÃ¤tzlich als ausreichend befunden.
    * Produktion von Teilprodukten nach Anleitung des Herstellers: Ein Zulieferer ist dann nicht haftbar, wenn er beweisen kann, dass er entweder nach Anleitung des Herstellers ein fehlerhaftes Produkt hergestellt hat oder aber ein fehlerfreies Produkt hergestellt hat, welches auf Grund von KonstruktionsmÃ¤ngeln des Herstellers zu einem fehlerhaften Endprodukt fÃ¼hrte (Konstruktionsfehler). Die Haftung des Zulieferers ist regelmÃ¤Ãig ausgeschlossen, da ihm in diesen FÃ¤llen die Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht zugerechnet werden kann.
    * Produktion nach Rechtsvorschrift: Hat der Hersteller das Produkt streng nach Rechtsvorschrift gefertigt, und ist die Beachtung der Rechtsvorschrift fÃ¼r die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Produkts ursÃ¤chlich, dann liegt dies nicht im Verantwortungsbereich des Herstellers. Der Hersteller ist somit haftungsfrei.
    * Mitverschulden des GeschÃ¤digten: Kann der Hersteller ein vorsÃ¤tzliches bzw. fahrlÃ¤ssiges Mitverschulden des GeschÃ¤digten beweisen, so stellt dies einen Entlastungstatbestand dar. Dies kann beispielsweise dann der Fall sein, wenn der GeschÃ¤digte seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt hat, indem er deutliche Warnhinweise des Herstellers ignoriert hat.
    * Entlastung des Herstellers durch Drittverursachung: Entsteht durch die Handlung eines Dritten und das fehlerhafte Produkt ein Schaden, dann kann der Hersteller voll haftbar gemacht werden. Er hat allerdings ein RÃ¼ckgriffsrecht gegen den Dritten entsprechend dessen Mitverschulden, sofern der Hersteller fÃ¼r die Handlung des Dritten nicht verantwortlich gewesen ist.
    * Herstellung fÃ¼r den privaten Eigenbedarf: Eine Haftung ist ausgeschlossen, wenn die Herstellung des Produktes nicht zu einem wirtschaftlichen Zwecke (z. B. Verkauf), sondern fÃ¼r den privaten Eigenbedarf erfolgt ist und das Produkt nicht im Rahmen einer beruflichen TÃ¤tigkeit hergestellt wurde. Der Entlastungstatbestand greift allerdings nur, wenn beide Voraussetzungen erfÃ¼llt sind.
    * Diebstahl von Produkten: Voraussetzung fÃ¼r die Haftung des Herstellers ist, dass er fÃ¼r das Inverkehrbringen der Produkte verantwortlich ist. Dies ist nicht der Fall, wenn ihm die Produkte gestohlen und vom Dieb in Verkehr gebracht wurden. Eine Haftung bei gestohlenen Produkten ist somit ausgeschlossen.

5. FÃ¼r welche SchÃ¤den wird wie gehaftet?

Das ProdHaftG sieht je nach Schaden unterschiedliche HaftungsumfÃ¤nge des Herstellers vor:

    * SachschÃ¤den: Generell begrÃ¼ndet das ProdHaftG keinen Anspruch auf Ersatz des fehlerhaften Produkts selbst, sondern nur einen Anspruch auf Ersatz anderer durch das Produkt entstandener SachschÃ¤den (Â§ 1 Abs. 1 Satz 2 ProdHaftG). Voraussetzung ist, dass die SachschÃ¤den im privaten Bereich liegen und nicht im Rahmen einer gewerblichen oder freiberuflichen TÃ¤tigkeit entstanden sind. Eine HÃ¶chstgrenze fÃ¼r SachschÃ¤den ist nicht vorgesehen, wohl aber eine Selbstbeteiligung des GeschÃ¤digten in HÃ¶he von 500 Euro. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass nur wirklich gravierende SchÃ¤den durch das ProdHaftG geregelt werden. Zu berÃ¼cksichtigen ist, dass der durch einen Sachschaden entgangene Gewinn oder Nutzen nicht auf Basis des ProdHaftG geltend gemacht werden kann.
    * KÃ¶rperverletzung: Die Ersatzpflicht bei KÃ¶rperverletzung (Â§ 8 ProdHaftG) beinhaltet alle Heilungskosten (z. B. Krankenhaus, Arzt etc.), alle Nebenkosten der Heilung (z. B. Kur, Massagen etc.), den Ersatz des durch die SchÃ¤digung entstandenen VermÃ¶gensschadens und auch zukÃ¼nftige RentenansprÃ¼che. Anstelle der Zahlung einer Rente ist aber auch ein Abfindungsvergleich mÃ¶glich. Die HaftungshÃ¶chstgrenze fÃ¼r KÃ¶rperverletzung liegt bei 85 Millionen Euro.
    * TÃ¶tung: GrundsÃ¤tzlich begrÃ¼ndet das ProdHaftG nur HaftungsansprÃ¼che des GeschÃ¤digten selbst gegen den Hersteller. FÃ¼r die Beerdigungskosten und die Versorgung aller Unterhaltsberechtigenten (z. B. Witwe, Waisen etc.) wird allerdings mitgehaftet. Die HaftungshÃ¶chstgrenze fÃ¼r einen Todesfall liegt ebenso bei 85 Millionen Euro.
    * Schmerzensgeld: Schmerzensgeld sieht das ProdHaftG vor, wenn das schÃ¤digende Ereignis nach dem 31. Juli 2002 eingetreten ist (EinfÃ¼gung von Â§ 9 ProdHaftG). Die HÃ¶he des Schmerzensgeldes richtet sich nach freiem Ermessen, eine verbindliche Schmerzensgeldtabelle existiert nicht. Im Ãbrigen ist bei Bagatellverletzungen, die nur vorÃ¼bergehender Natur sind, ein Anspruch auf Schmerzensgeld nach dem ProdHaftG ausgeschlossen.

6. Wann verjÃ¤hrt ein Haftungsanspruch?

Die VerjÃ¤hrungsfrist nach dem ProdHaftG betrÃ¤gt 3 Jahre (Â§ 12 ProdHaftG). FÃ¼r den Beginn der VerjÃ¤hrung mÃ¼ssen folgende Voraussetzungen nebeneinander vorliegen:

    * Der Anspruchssteller muss den Schaden kennen bzw. hÃ¤tte ihn kennen mÃ¼ssen.
    * Der Anspruchssteller muss den fÃ¼r den Schaden ursÃ¤chlichen Fehler kennen bzw. hÃ¤tte ihn kennen mÃ¼ssen. HierfÃ¼r ist in den meisten FÃ¤llen ein SachverstÃ¤ndigengutachten unentbehrlich.
    * Der Anspruchssteller muss den Ersatzpflichtigen kennen bzw. hÃ¤tte ihn kennen mÃ¼ssen. Dies ist in der Praxis hÃ¤ufig unproblematisch, da es in vielen HaftungsfÃ¤llen mehrere Ersatzpflichtige gibt.

Die VerjÃ¤hrungsfrist beginnt grundsÃ¤tzlich erst dann zu laufen, wenn alle drei Voraussetzungen erfÃ¼llt sind. Finden Verhandlungen Ã¼ber den zu zahlenden Schadensersatz statt, so ist die VerjÃ¤hrung wÃ¤hrend der Dauer der Verhandlungen gehemmt. Scheitern die Verhandlungen endgÃ¼ltig, so lÃ¤uft die Frist weiter.

Die Beweispflicht fÃ¼r die VerjÃ¤hrung der HaftungsansprÃ¼che trÃ¤gt die Partei, die sich auf die VerjÃ¤hrung beruft, d. h. der Hersteller, Importeur etc.

7. Wann erlischt die Haftung?

GrundsÃ¤tzlich erlischt die Haftung des Herstellers 10 Jahre nach Inverkehrbringen des Produktes (Â§ 13 ProdHaftG). Damit der exakte Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens bewiesen werden kann, ist eine lÃ¼ckenlose Dokumentation, beispielsweise durch die Vergabe von Seriennummern, notwendig. Da das ProdHaftG auf den Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens abzielt und hÃ¤ufig mehrere Haftende (Hersteller, Importeur, Lieferant) in Frage kommen, sind unterschiedliche FristablÃ¤ufe keine Seltenheit, da der Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens bei jedem Haftenden unterschiedlich sein kann.

8. Kann die Haftung ausgeschlossen werden?

Zum Schutz des Verbrauchers kann die Haftung vor dem Schadensfall weder ganz ausgeschlossen werden, noch auf einen bestimmten Betrag begrenzt werden (Â§ 14 ProdHaftG). Das Verbot des Haftungsausschlusses gilt jedoch nur im VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Verbraucher. Nur wenn der Schadensfall bereits eingetreten ist, kann vertraglich auch mit einem Verbraucher die Haftung wirksam ausgeschlossen werden.

Die Haftung fÃ¼r Produkte im Rahmen der Vertragsgestaltung mit Zulieferern bzw. Importeuren und gewerblichen Anbietern kann jedoch durch haftungsbegrenzende Klauseln (Freistellungsvereinbarungen) oder beispielsweise Verteilung von PrÃ¼f- und Kontrollpflichten beschrÃ¤nkt werden. FÃ¼r die vertragliche Gestaltung solcher Klauseln empfiehlt sich jedoch grundsÃ¤tzlich die Konsultation eines Rechtsanwalts.

9. Versicherungsschutz

Hersteller im Sinne des ProdHaftG sollten entsprechend ihrem Haftungsrisiko fÃ¼r ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz sorgen. HÃ¤ufig empfiehlt es sich, eine Produkthaftpflichtversicherung ergÃ¤nzend zur normalen Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung abzuschlieÃen, da die Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung nicht alle SchÃ¤den erfasst. Nicht erfasst von einer Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung sind regelmÃ¤Ãig z. B. RÃ¼ckrufkosten, Auslandsrisiken bei ExportgeschÃ¤ften etc.

Bei Abschluss einer Haftpflichtversicherung sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Deckungssumme der Versicherung in einem angemessenen VerhÃ¤ltnis zum individuellen Haftungsrisiko steht. AuÃerdem sollte geprÃ¼ft werden, ob fÃ¼r folgende SchÃ¤den ein Versicherungsschutz erforderlich ist:

    * PersonenschÃ¤den - bei Dritten, beim Vertragpartner und im eigenen Unternehmen;
    * SachschÃ¤den - am fehlerhaften Produkt selbst und an anderen Produkten (FolgeschÃ¤den);
    * VermÃ¶gensschÃ¤den - wie z. B. RÃ¼ckrufkosten, Ein- und Ausbaukosten schadhafter Teile;
    * sonstige SchÃ¤den im eigenen Unternehmen - wie Produktionsunterbrechungen, Gerichtskosten, SachverstÃ¤ndigenkosten, Insolvenzrisiko etc.


----------



## haural (20. Juli 2008)

Wie Turbolenzen schon anmerkte, werde ich über meinen Händler bzw. BA wenig Chancen haben. 

Laut Händler ist diese Thematik bei ihm auch bereits bekannt, und es waren wohl schon ein paar Leute vor mir da. Er würde meinen Rahmen zwar zu BA schicken, geht aber davon aus, er kommt postwendend zurück. BA würde in sonem Fall keinen Finger krumm machen. "Die wären da sehr eigen". Müsste mich direkt an RM wenden. Ob das wohl n Versuch wert ist?

Ist zwar schade, und hab ja auch schon damit gerechnet, aber da kann ich wohl nichts machen. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass die Sache mit meinem Switch Rahmen sehr kulant gelöst wurde. Obwohl ich nicht Erstbesitzer war u auch keine Rechnung hatte.

Auch wenn ich hier in D weder Anspruch auf Gewährleistung oder Garantie habe, die Produkthaftung käme auf jeden Fall zum tragen...sofern ein Schaden entsteht. Was ich aber nicht hoffe.


----------



## Magura952 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe jetzt während meins Eifelurlaubs eine Sache festgestellt. Das Slayer ist alles aber ganz bestimmt kein Longtravel XC Bike.... !! Naja damit ist dann wohl Rocky unten durch..danke nächste Marke bitte. Werd meins demnächst verchecken und mir was anschaffen das hält was es verspricht. Was man evtl noch machen könnte wäre ne Anzeige gegen RM wegen arglistiger Täuschung xD "das ist nicht ernst gemeint" !!


----------



## kleiner rocky (20. Juli 2008)

so ich war gestern und heut mal wieder biken
und hab des mit der SAG einstellung getestet.
wie sich herausgestellt hat, fahr ich schon die ganz zeit mir 12mm SAG und die Links schlagen trotzdem aneinander, also was soll der müll

ich muß auch sagen bevor ich von dem prob wusste hat's mich auch net wirklich gestört, dacht halt immer cool 1 cm reserve, da kann ich mich ja mal richtig irgendwo runterbomben

was soll's ich fahr mein slayer weiter wird sich eh nix mehr ändern seites BA und wenn was bricht, hab ja noch garantie 
aber des war defenitiv mein letztes rocky

mal schaun was mein händler die woch dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> aber des war defenitiv mein letztes rocky



Dem schließe ich mich an (zumindestens das letzte von BA), ich bin zwar zufrieden mit meinem SXC. Aber was hier läuft spricht nicht für Rocky. An euer Stelle würde ich das ganze zu einem Magazin schicken.
Gruß LautSprecher


----------



## Jendo (20. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Mein Wortlauf?? Meinst du BA liest nicht in diesem Forum mit? Ich sende sogar die Links weiter, dass sie auf dem laufenden bleiben.. Mach dir über mich nicht so viel gedanken. Die wissen genau was hier abgeht..





Magura952 schrieb:


> Naja damit ist dann wohl Rocky unten durch..danke nächste Marke bitte. Werd meins demnächst verchecken und mir was anschaffen das hält was es verspricht.





kleiner rocky schrieb:


> ...des war defenitiv mein letztes rocky





LautSprecher schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an (zumindestens das letzte von BA), ich bin zwar zufrieden mit meinem SXC. Aber was hier läuft spricht nicht für Rocky.



Vielleicht sollten die mitlesenden BikeAction Mitarbeiter und Verantwortlichen endlich etwas unternehmen was im Sinne der Betroffenen ist und was auf Dauer keine Narben hinterlässt! Ich fahr keine Slayer und bin grundsätzlich immer Zufrieden gewesen mit meinen Rockys. Aber das was hier geschieht ist ein einziger Kundenschreck!  

Wer will morgen noch **** auf die Theke legen für Taiwanprodukte gemixt mit "Problemen" und "Serviceignoranz" - ich ganz sicher nicht!?

Der Mythos Rocky Mountain stirbt nicht - er ist bereits Tot!


----------



## kleiner rocky (21. Juli 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die mitlesenden BikeAction Mitarbeiter und Verantwortlichen endlich etwas unternehmen was im Sinne der Betroffenen ist und was auf Dauer keine Narben hinterlÃ¤sst! Ich fahr keine Slayer und bin grundsÃ¤tzlich immer Zufrieden gewesen mit meinen Rockys. Aber das was hier geschieht ist ein einziger Kundenschreck!
> 
> Wer will morgen noch ****â¬ auf die Theke legen fÃ¼r Taiwanprodukte gemixt mit "Problemen" und "Serviceignoranz" - ich ganz sicher nicht!?
> 
> Der Mythos Rocky Mountain stirbt nicht - er ist bereits Tot!



da kann ich mich nur anschlieÃen
des is echt schon arm was BA und RM hier so leisten und der Techletter is ansich nur ein schlechter witz
ich fahr des bike im original aufbau von RM und selbst mit nem SAG von 12mm schlagen die links bei nem 3 treppen jump zusammen
und es kann mir keiner sagen dass sowas bei nem all mountain bike nich machbar sein soll
immerhin hat des ding 152 mm an heck und is fÃ¼r 160mm fw an der gabel ausgelegt. all mountain und xc-trourn sind damit zwar mÃ¶glich
aber meine meinung is des bike dafÃ¼r etwas Ã¼berdimensionier, da wÃ¼rden 140mm vollkommen reichen

aber da es des bike in der kombi eh nur 2 jahre gab, kann man sich denken dass RM des prob schon vorher bekannt war
deswegen wurd die gelenkaufnahme am hauptrahmen des slayer ss ja auch Ã¼berarbeitet und n coil dÃ¤mpfer eingebaut
denn ansich is der hinterbau echt gut nur mit nem luft-dÃ¤mpfer funtz der halt net richtig 
deswegen sollt wir von RM bzw BA nen passenden Coil-DÃ¤mpfer fordern
btw bei der klage wÃ¤r ich dabei, wobei des echt des letzte mittel sein sollt

also geht zu euren hÃ¤ndler und zeigt den dass des selbst mit dem technewsletter net funtz dass der komplette fw genutzt wird
am besten lasst euch des schriftlich oder oder euer hÃ¤ndler soll gleich bei denen anrufen
denn je mehr hÃ¤ndler sich beschwern je besser is des
und lass euch von hÃ¤ndler net mit fadenscheinigen begrÃ¼ndung abwillen
des slayer war aus teuere und es bringt einfach net was uns allen versprochen wurd!!!


----------



## Phil S. (21. Juli 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Luft- oder Stahlfeder zu tun. Am Hinterrad habt ihr wahrscheinlich auch den vollen Federweg, jedenfalls mehr als 47 x 2,7.

Da ist schlicht die Geometrie recht unglücklich ausgelegt, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. Dadurch entstehen zu hohe Kräfte, die den Hinterbau verformen. Dann ändert sich der Bewegungsablauf der Hebel und sie klappen zusammen, anstatt das Federbein weiter zusammen zu drücken. Also fehlt zwar ein Zentimeter Hub am Federbein, aber nur deswegen, weil die Bewegung der Schwinge zum Hebel-Schnackeln führt und nicht zum korrekten Ablauf in der Kinematik.

LG, Phil


----------



## rocsam (21. Juli 2008)

..das wir am Hinterbau den vollen Federweg nutzen können, möchte ich stark bezweifeln: Bei mir nutze ich, egal wie sehr ich mich anstrenge, bei 80KG Körpergewicht und ca. 15-16Bar im Dämpfer nie mehr als eben jene 47mm Hub. Erst wenn ich bis auf 9 Bar Druck ablasse, rutscht der O-Ring bis zum Ende der Kolbenstange (KEIN Anschlagen der Links feststellbar!!) aber das bedeutet einen Sag von 27mm; also fast 50%!!! Wer fährt so rum?????? meine Vermutung: RM hat irgendwann gemerkt, das es zu viele Upper/Lower und was sonst noch  für Hebelchen gibt und das SXC anders konstruiert....


----------



## Phil S. (21. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..das wir am Hinterbau den vollen Federweg nutzen können, möchte ich stark bezweifeln: Bei mir nutze ich, egal wie sehr ich mich anstrenge, bei 80KG Körpergewicht und ca. 15-16Bar im Dämpfer nie mehr als eben jene 47mm Hub.


Noch einmal:
Auch wenn das Federbein bei 47mm stehen bleibt, Schwinge und Hinterrad tun das deswegen nicht, die federn weiter ein und führen dadurch zum Anschlagen der Links, wie Du es nennst.

Wie groß dieser, nennen wir es einmal Alternativfederweg dann tatsächlich ist, könnte man nur am Prüfstand messen. Der muss nicht notwendigerweise kleiner sein als der konstruktiv vorgesehene.

Es geht nicht um den Federweg, auf die strukturüberlastende Fehlkonstruktion kommt es an. Da wird früher oder später etwas davonfliegen, und das könnte für den Betroffenen schmerzhaft werden.

LG, Phil


----------



## Phil S. (21. Juli 2008)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, im BB hat der Bikeaddict von seiner Slayer Schwinge ein paar Bilder gemacht: klick, Post #195.

_*Die Risse entsprechen genau der konstruktiv bedingten Strukturüberlastung.*
_
LG, Phil


----------



## BergabHeizer (21. Juli 2008)

Servus
muss nochmal was dazu sagen, was ich nicht schnall warum bei mir mit stahlfeder dämpfer der hinterbau voll durch den fw geht? liegts evtl. an der einstellbaren progression des dämpfers? Da der luftfdämpfer am ende hin stark progressiv wird?
gruß
BgH


----------



## @ndy (21. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Du brauchst hier eigentlich gar nicht mitschreiben. Ein Rahmen aus den USA hat bei uns in Deutschland keinerlei Anrecht auf Ersatz, Garantie oder Gewährleistung. Wenn dann musst du dich mit deinem Händler in USA kontaktieren.
> Nur so als kleinen TIP




Schade

Habe das gleiche Problem, nur habe ich in den USA gelebt als ich mir das Bike gekauft habe. 
Und ich dachte RM ist ein "Globel Player", so kann man(n) sich täuschen...

BTW auf der RM Homepage kann man das auch anders verstehen......

Warranty Information

At Rocky Mountain Bicycles we stand behind every bike we build. If anything goes wrong with your bike, contact *ANY authorized Rocky Mountain Bicycles dealer in your area.* To locate your closest ROCKY MOUNTAIN® dealer, you can check the dealer listing here 

To help ensure any warranty issues or concerns you may encounter can be dealt with speedily register your new ROCKY MOUNTAIN® in the warranty section of the website.

We cover your frame from the date of purchase of your new ROCKY MOUNTAIN® according to the frame material and the type of use against defects in material and workmanship:

CroMoly Steel**: Lifetime of Owner Limited*
Aluminum and Steel Road**: 5 Years - Limited*
Aluminum Hybrids**: Lifetime of Owner Limited*
Aluminum Front-Suspended**: 5 Years - Limited*
Aluminum Fully-Suspended**: 5 Years - Limited* Hardware, suspension pivots and bushings, 1 year
Downhill and Freeride: 3 Years - limited* Hardware, suspension pivots and bushings, 6 months.

Schade......


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Servus
> muss nochmal was dazu sagen, was ich nicht schnall warum bei mir mit stahlfeder dämpfer der hinterbau voll durch den fw geht? liegts evtl. an der einstellbaren progression des dämpfers? Da der luftfdämpfer am ende hin stark progressiv wird?
> gruß
> BgH



Kann gut möglich sein, ich war heute beim Händler und dort sagte man mir, dass es an der fehlen Druckstufe des Luftdämpfers liegt, dass der FW nicht vollständig genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

echt eine Schande dass euch bei RM so ergehen muss.
Lese das Thema schon länger mit.

Ich habe das Gefühl dass ihr euch verrennt.

Lasst euch bei einem Anwalt beraten.
Alles andere führt zu nichts.
Der Rahmen und die Hebel werden anders beansprucht als geplant/ konstruiert.
Ihr solltet euch versichern lassen, dass es nicht zu einem Defekt kommen kann, der einen Sturz zu Folge haben kann.

Katalogversprechungen, Dämpferart, Einsatzzweck usw. sind unwichtig.

Drücke euch die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## subdiver (21. Juli 2008)

An meinem Element habe ich bislang noch nie den FW ausgenutzt, trotz 30 % Sag.
Auf Anfrage hieß es, ich würde nicht "hart" genug fahren.
Damit war für mich die Sache "geklärt".

Wie "hart" muss man denn mit dem Slayer fahren, damit man den FW voll ausnutzt ?


----------



## Osti (21. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> dass es an der fehlen Druckstufe des Luftdämpfers liegt, dass der FW nicht vollständig genutzt wird.



was hat bitte eine fehlende Druckstufe mit nicht ausgenutztem Federweg gemeinsam? Ich glaube nicht viel.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

Er meinte zu mir, dass über die Druckstufe die Progression eingestellt werden kann, was ja beim Luftdämpfer nicht möglich ist. Falls das so nicht korrekt ist vergesst das bitte, ich will hier nichts Unkorrektes verbreiten.

Bei der Gelegenheit sei noch erwähnt, dass wir heute nochmal den Setupvorschlag von RM ausprobiert haben und wirklich penibel genau nachgemessen und aufgepumpt haben. Das Ergebnis war keine Berührung der Hebel nach einem 55cm Sprung (die Landung fühlte sich auch "gedämpfter" an), dafür reagiert der Hinterbau jetzt so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf kleine Unebenheiten wie z.B. eine niedrige Bordsteinkante.
Das gefällt mir so irgendwie überhaupt nicht...ich hätte gerne ein sensibles Fahrwerk UND eine Reserve, wenn es mal etwas ruppiger wird. 

P.S.: Den vollen Hub nutze ich immer noch nicht, der Ring befindet sich immer noch an der 47mm-Schallmauer.

Was ich aber auch noch loswerden muss: Als ich mein Slayer nach zwei Wochen mal wieder in echt gesehen habe, fand ich das Rad sofort wieder richtig geil, trotz dem ganzen Ärger, der in letzter Zeit aufgekommen ist.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> An meinem Element habe ich bislang noch nie den FW ausgenutzt, trotz 30 % Sag.
> Auf Anfrage hieß es, ich würde nicht "hart" genug fahren.
> Damit war für mich die Sache "geklärt".
> 
> Wie "hart" muss man denn mit dem Slayer fahren, damit man den FW voll ausnutzt ?



Mit ca. 11mm Sag.
Wieviel cm entsprechen beim Element denn 30%? Wieviel Hub hat der Dämpfer? Nur mal so als Vergleichswerte.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juli 2008)

bei 12 mm Sag kann ich die Henel immer noch zum Kontakt bringen....und das im Stand. Ist zwar schwieriger aber....

ach und hier noch mal was zum Thema Einsatzbereich des Slayers 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1918024/


----------



## haural (21. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> bei 12 mm Sag kann ich die Henel immer noch zum Kontakt bringen....und das im Stand. Ist zwar schwieriger aber....
> 
> ach und hier noch mal was zum Thema Einsatzbereich des Slayers
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1918024/



...Cross Country halt.


----------



## ribisl (21. Juli 2008)

Hab das Foto vergrössert - man kann aber trotzdem nicht erkennen, ob der gesamte Hub genutzt wird, auch nicht ob die Linkage zusammnknallt...


----------



## rocsam (21. Juli 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Noch einmal:
> Auch wenn das Federbein bei 47mm stehen bleibt, Schwinge und Hinterrad tun das deswegen nicht, die federn weiter ein und führen dadurch zum Anschlagen der Links, wie Du es nennst.
> 
> Wie groß dieser, nennen wir es einmal Alternativfederweg dann tatsächlich ist, könnte man nur am Prüfstand messen. Der muss nicht notwendigerweise kleiner sein als der konstruktiv vorgesehene.
> ...



OK, OK, das kann sein, trotzdem interessiert es mich, warum ich bei meinem New Slayer die Links nicht zum aneinanderschlagen bringe....Könnte es sein, dass es einer "Initialbewegung" bedarf, dass man also über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus die Hebel belasten muss und erst dann die "Ausweichbewegung" mit der Berührung der Links passiert, danach aber die Hebel so "ausgeleiert" sind, dass sich beim nächsten Impact die Links sofort den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen...??
Hat jemand Kontakt zu einem anerkannten Fahrwerksentwickler?? zB Bodo Probst? Man könnte so jemanden doch mit einem Gutachten beauftragen, die Kosten sind, geteilt durch die Betroffenen bestimmt nicht zu hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (21. Juli 2008)

in schweinfurt ist doch so ein bikezentrum wo so was getestet wird, vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch da einen ingenieur.


----------



## hotspice (21. Juli 2008)

im übrigen,

ich habe für mich eine neue bikemarke entdeckt, die wirklich kultstatus hat.

UND IN DEUTSCHLAND PRODUZIERT!!!!!

Hot Chili

ist für mich mittlerweile die alternative geworden.

nach 2 ets-x 70 einem slayer und nun dem new slayer muß ich sagen es gibt besseres!!!! ich hätte wirklich mein slayer 70 cult behalten sollen. das war noch was ;-(. die ets-x waren das grauen schlechthin für mich, hatte das erste baujahr und das nachfolgende, beide ganz schnell wieder verhöckt, waren so komisch weich um das tretlager, hat sich ja irgendwie komplett verwindet. 

jetzt wart ich mal ab was mit meinem new slayer weiter passiert, ist ja immer noch ein bildschönes bike, aus dem grund würde ich es auch gerne behalten, aber schaun mer mal.


----------



## decay (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, der Professor Füglein von der Fh Schweinfurt hat mir mal bei einem Rahmenbruch sehr geholfen (in Kooperation mit der Stiftung Warentest). Sehr netter und hilfreicher Kontakt, Adresse und Telefonnummer habe ich noch, gerne per PM. Die FH Schweinfurt macht wohl auch die Prüfstände für die Tests der Stiftung Warentest.

gruß, alex


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> OK, OK, das kann sein, trotzdem interessiert es mich, warum ich bei meinem New Slayer die Links nicht zum aneinanderschlagen bringe....Könnte es sein, dass es einer "Initialbewegung" bedarf, dass man also über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus die Hebel belasten muss und erst dann die "Ausweichbewegung" mit der Berührung der Links passiert, danach aber die Hebel so "ausgeleiert" sind, dass sich beim nächsten Impact die Links sofort den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen...??
> Hat jemand Kontakt zu einem anerkannten Fahrwerksentwickler?? zB Bodo Probst? Man könnte so jemanden doch mit einem Gutachten beauftragen, die Kosten sind, geteilt durch die Betroffenen bestimmt nicht zu hoch...



Kannst Du mal Dein Gewicht durchgeben und den Druck, den Du im Dämpfer hast? Vielleicht liegst Du ja genau im empfohlenen Bereich und deshalb rasselt nix aneinander? Ich habe heute mein Fahrwerk auch nochmal penibelst abgestimmt und hatte auf der Testrunde bei einem kleinen 70cm-Drop ins Flat keinen Kontakt der Links. Habe den hinteren vorher extra mit Fett bestrichen, um das prüfen zu können.
Das mit dem "augeleiert sein" kann ich daher bei mir ausschließen.


----------



## hotspice (21. Juli 2008)

na also alex 

du bist unser mann, grins

mail mal den prof an, so arg weit weg von dort bin ich nicht, evtl könnte er es sich ja mal ansehen.

sie werden das bike ja nicht gleich schrotten,grrrrr






decay schrieb:


> Ja, der Professor Füglein von der Fh Schweinfurt hat mir mal bei einem Rahmenbruch sehr geholfen (in Kooperation mit der Stiftung Warentest). Sehr netter und hilfreicher Kontakt, Adresse und Telefonnummer habe ich noch, gerne per PM. Die FH Schweinfurt macht wohl auch die Prüfstände für die Tests der Stiftung Warentest.
> 
> gruß, alex


----------



## decay (21. Juli 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> na also alex
> 
> du bist unser mann, grins
> 
> ...



Adresse kriegst Du per PM, hoffe es hilft.

Aus der Mail von damals...



> Wie ich Ihnen ja bereits angedeutet habe, beschäftige ich mich mit
> Bauteilfestigkeit und lese u.a. das Fach "Betriebsfestigkeit". Der
> Schwerpunkt liegt im Fahrzeugbau wie z.B. LKW- Eisenbahn- und
> Fahrrad-Komponenten.
> Daher interessiere ich mich für Schäden an diesen Bauteilen und baue diese in meine Lehrveranstaltungen ein.



gruß, alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> OK, OK, das kann sein, trotzdem interessiert es mich, warum ich bei meinem New Slayer die Links nicht zum aneinanderschlagen bringe....Könnte es sein, dass es einer "Initialbewegung" bedarf, dass man also über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus die Hebel belasten muss und erst dann die "Ausweichbewegung" mit der Berührung der Links passiert, danach aber die Hebel so "ausgeleiert" sind, dass sich beim nächsten Impact die Links sofort den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen...??


Die Kinematik ist offensichtlich ein Grenzgänger.
Mal schnackelt es, mal nicht. Anscheinend braucht es nur geringe Unterschiede bei den Kräften, um die Bewegung einmal regulär und dann wieder verzweigt ablaufen zu lassen.

Unterschiede im Fahrergewicht, Linearität oder Progressivität in der Federkennung, unterschiedliche Bedämpfung der Druckstufe, Serienstreuungen beim Aufbau der Rahmen und damit geringfügig unterschiedliche Lagen der Drehpunkte, oder ein "Initialisierungsereignis" im Sinne einer plastischen Verformung des Rahmens, das sind alles Punkte, die erklären, warum das Problem nicht alle haben.

Der Knackpunkt ist aber, dass es ganz schön viele betrifft. Man muss sich nicht erst im Stil von Josh Bender über eine Klippe stürzen, um den Rahmen so herzubiegen, dass der Hinterbau zu spinnen beginnt. Die serienmäßige hart-am-Desaster-Geometrie ist das eigentliche Übel. Da müssten viel mehr Reserven sein.

Und ein mindestens genauso großes Übel ist die Reaktion von Rocky Mountain und seinen Vertriebspartnern. Da gibt es schon Hinweise auf Rahmenbrüche in Folge einer solchen Fehlkonstruktion und dann dieser Tech-Newslettter?

Lest einmal diesen Werbetext, ich habe ihn von der Homepage eines österreichischen RM-Händlers:


> Rocky Mountains guter Ruf gründet sich auf der unübertroffenen Qualität und den einmaligen Fertigungs-Standards, denen wir uns seit 25 Jahren verschrieben haben. Das ist etwas ganz besonderes - eine langfristige Perspektive von Qualität, wie man sie in der Fahrradindustrie nur selten findet. Wir haben das von Anfang an so gemacht, und wir werden diese Tradition fortführen. Im Jahr 2006 feiern wir unser 25-jähriges Jubiläum - als echte Radsport-Enthusiasten bauen wir seit 25 Jahren Bikes, die dem Biker ein unvergessliches Fahrerlebnis bieten. Wir sind kein riesiger Konzern, doch unser Ziel ist eindeutig: Jedes Bike, dass unser Werk verlässt, ist das zuverlässigste, haltbarste und am sorgfältigsten gearbeitete Serien-Bike der Welt. Machen Sie eine Probefahrt auf einem Rocky Mountain! Sie werden sehen, dass unsere Bikes optimal unsere Erfahrung, die neuesten Technologien und die sauberste Verarbeitung mit einer Leidenschaft verbinden, die jede Ausfahrt zu einer reinen Freude macht.


Genauso ist es ... oder?

LG, Phil


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Juli 2008)

Hey Niko, gerade wollte ich den Pinkbike Link posten - haha, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke! 
Ist ja aber auch nen SXC  - Mit Alustreben.

Ansonsten: Dass Werbetexte nichts mit der Realitaet zu tun haben, ist doch bekannt. Ich wider mich manchmal selber an, was ich fuer verlogene Werbetexte produziere, damit der Glanz gewahrt wird...

P.S. Sehr geil ist auch der bereits zitierte Absatz aus dem Newsletter...LOL. Sweetspot, konterdirektionale pivotal Punkte (gut, meine Erfindung) *blub*


----------



## rocsam (22. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal Dein Gewicht durchgeben und den Druck, den Du im Dämpfer hast? Vielleicht liegst Du ja genau im empfohlenen Bereich und deshalb rasselt nix aneinander? Ich habe heute mein Fahrwerk auch nochmal penibelst abgestimmt und hatte auf der Testrunde bei einem kleinen 70cm-Drop ins Flat keinen Kontakt der Links. Habe den hinteren vorher extra mit Fett bestrichen, um das prüfen zu können.
> Das mit dem "augeleiert sein" kann ich daher bei mir ausschließen.



..also: Gewicht: 80KG mit Bike-Rucksack: 82KG; Druck: 15 Bar im Fox RP23: Damit bleibt, egal bei welchen Fahrmanövern der O-Ring bei 47mm Dämpferhub stehen. Bei 9 Bar bekomme ich den O-Ring nach einem Sprung über eine kleine Schanze bis zum End der Kolbenstange, aber kein Anschlagen der Hebel...


----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..also: Gewicht: 80KG mit Bike-Rucksack: 82KG; Druck: 15 Bar im Fox RP23: Damit bleibt, egal bei welchen Fahrmanövern der O-Ring bei 47mm Dämpferhub stehen. Bei 9 Bar bekomme ich den O-Ring nach einem Sprung über eine kleine Schanze bis zum End der Kolbenstange, aber kein Anschlagen der Hebel...


Das klingt jetzt so, wie wenn Du das Anschlagen mit dem niedrigen Druck im Federbein erwarten würdest?

LG, Phil


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..also: Gewicht: 80KG mit Bike-Rucksack: 82KG; Druck: 15 Bar im Fox RP23: Damit bleibt, egal bei welchen Fahrmanövern der O-Ring bei 47mm Dämpferhub stehen. Bei 9 Bar bekomme ich den O-Ring nach einem Sprung über eine kleine Schanze bis zum End der Kolbenstange, aber kein Anschlagen der Hebel...



Das ist echt seltsam, als ich gestern mit unterschiedlichem Druck die drei Stufen runter bin, da hatte ich z.B. noch bei 13 Bar ein Berühren der Hebel. Und dass, obwohl der Ring noch ca. 2mm vor dem Ende des Kolbens saß. Allerdings wurden die Aufschlagspuren immer geringer (d.h. weniger Fett färbte sich ab), je mehr Druck in den Dämpfer kam. Mit 18 Bar war dann nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das ist echt seltsam, als ich gestern mit unterschiedlichem Druck die drei Stufen runter bin, da hatte ich z.B. noch bei 13 Bar ein Berühren der Hebel. Und dass, obwohl der Ring noch ca. 2mm vor dem Ende des Kolbens saß. Allerdings wurden die Aufschlagspuren immer geringer (d.h. weniger Fett färbte sich ab), je mehr Druck in den Dämpfer kam. Mit 18 Bar war dann nichts mehr zu sehen.


Gar nicht seltsam:

Das ist ja genau die von Herrn Schröder empfohlene Pseudolösung. Sag reduzieren, dann kommen die Hebel gar nicht mehr in den Bereich, wo sie umklappen können.

LG, Phil


----------



## hotspice (22. Juli 2008)

und wenn man jetzt nen dämpfer mit nur 47mm hub verwenden würde?
dann geht der dämpfer auf bock bevor die teile aneinanderklatschen könnten?


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Gar nicht seltsam:
> 
> Das ist ja genau die von Herrn Schröder empfohlene Pseudolösung. Sag reduzieren, dann kommen die Hebel gar nicht mehr in den Bereich, wo sie umklappen können.
> 
> LG, Phil



Eben doch seltsam. Bei rocsam klappen ja die Hebel ja nicht mal bei 9 bar Druck aneinander. Das wollte ich sagen.
Mit meinem Text wollte ich lediglich darauf hinaus, dass es bei mir Kollisionen gab, wenn ich unter dem empfohlenen Druck geblieben bin.


----------



## subdiver (22. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit ca. 11mm Sag.
> Wieviel cm entsprechen beim Element denn 30%? Wieviel Hub hat der Dämpfer? Nur mal so als Vergleichswerte.



Der RP23-Dämpfer hat 40mm Hub und ich fahre mit ca. 13-15mm Sag,
trotzdem kann ich den vollen Federweg nicht nutzen.


----------



## rocsam (22. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Eben doch seltsam. Bei rocsam klappen ja die Hebel ja nicht mal bei 9 bar Druck aneinander. Das wollte ich sagen.
> Mit meinem Text wollte ich lediglich darauf hinaus, dass es bei mir Kollisionen gab, wenn ich unter dem empfohlenen Druck geblieben bin.



GENAU: Die Frage bleibt doch bestehen: Sind alle New Slayer betroffen oder nur ein gewisser Prozentsatz (wie hoch der auch immer sein mag...). Fakt ist: Ich bringe bei meinem New Slayer die Hebel/Links nicht zum "Gegeneinanderschlagen", egal mit wie viel oder wie wenig Druck im Dämpfer ich unterwegs bin, ich habe aber die starke Vermutung, dass mein New Slayer mit korrektem Sag und Druck bei weitem nicht den versprochenen FW von 152mm nutzt, sondern nur ca 117-123mm. Oder sprechen wir hier von zwei getrennten Problemen: Erstens: nicht erreichen/ausnutzen des versprochenen FW von 152mm und : Zweitens: einer instabilen Hinterbaukonstruktion, die bei punktueller Überbelastung zum Kollabieren neigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Eben doch seltsam. Bei rocsam klappen ja die Hebel ja nicht mal bei 9 bar Druck aneinander. Das wollte ich sagen.
> Mit meinem Text wollte ich lediglich darauf hinaus, dass es bei mir Kollisionen gab, wenn ich unter dem empfohlenen Druck geblieben bin.



Bei rocsams Schilderung bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, ob sie überhaupt bei irgendeinem Druck HÖRBAR klappen und ob er mit einer anderen, z.B. mit der Fettmethode das Klappen nachzuweisen versucht hat.
Die 117-123mm Federweg sind ja auch nicht am Hinterrad gemessen, sondern vom Hub des Federbeines ausgehend berechnet, was - wie schon geschrieben - FALSCH IST!

Kein Klappen bei wenig Druck ist ja Standard, da ist zu wenig Kraft am Werke.

Dann kommt der Druckbereich, in dem es klappt und am Federbein Hub fehlt (aber nicht notwendigerweise Federweg am Hinterrad).

Dann kommt der Druckbereich, in dem der kritische Bereich in der Kinematik nicht mehr erreicht wird. Den vollen Federweg kann man dann natürlich auch nicht mehr ausnützen, also gibt´s hier kein Klappen, aber auch weniger Federweg.
In diesem Bereich federt das Hinterrad dann tatsächlich weniger, im Klappbereich federt es - wie weiter oben dargelegt - mehr, vielleicht sogar normal weit.

LG, Phil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2008)

ach ja....ein Gutes hat die ganze Sache ja.
Es wird nie langweilig!

Ich weiß ich wollte mich zurückhalten, aber diese Erfahrung muss ich noch mal posten. Die ist schon wieder so lächerlich

Ich bin ja gerade dabei eine andere Lösung des Problems zu finden.
Die Eine betrifft immernoch den Uppe Link vom SS.
Nachdem ich auf 3 Emails, mit der Anfrage auf Vorrätigkeit, keine Antwort bekommen habe, (komisch) habe ich heute eine anderen Händler damit beauftragt das Teil zu bestellen.

Erst hieß es "Lieferzeit 6-8 Wochen". 
10 min später hieß es "Rocky rückt das Teil nur in verbindung mit der Rahmennummer des SS raus"
Auch wieder komisch. Bei der Bestellung der originalen New Slayer Teile wollten sie keine Rahmennummer haben.

Wo bin ich hier eigentlich. Ich kann mich wohl auf den Kopf stellen und werde das Teil nicht bekommen. Sehr merkwürdig...es kommt mir langsam so vor als wenn die was zu verbergen haben.

Selbst WENN ich jetzt Blaubaer bitten würde mir das Teil zu bestellen, wird den noch was einfallen, sodass ich es nicht bekomme.

Und wenn ich jetzt versuche einen SXC Hinterbau zu bestellen wird bestimmt das gleich passieren.

Mir fehlen mal wieder die Worte.... 


Cu


----------



## Osti (22. Juli 2008)

@Mr. Freeride: ich bin von Deinem Elan das Probem zu lösen begeistert. Ich will nur nen funktionierendes Bike OHNE Bastel-Ambitionen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2008)

hey danke.

ja jetzt stecke ich auch fest... (man muss ja leider auch auf Patentrechte achten )


----------



## flatmoon (22. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt


flatmoon schrieb:


> @Mr.Freeride
> wie gesagt
> 
> 
> ...



und der Hinterbau vom Slayer SXC passt mit dem New Slayer Hauptrahmen nicht zusammen, da sich die gesamte Geometrie ändert aufgrund eines anderen Anlenkpunktes im Huaptrahmen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2008)

@ flatmoon
ja ich weiß. Ich bin in der hinsicht ein kleiner Dickschädel 

Naja beim SXC Ladies Only haben sie auch beide Komponeten verbaut.
Thrust Link vom New SLayer und Hinterbau vom SXC.
Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus das die Sitzstrebe länger ist, sodass der Upper Link nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233363&page=5

ach bekackt. 
Ich sehe gerade die haben es beim SXC 50 auch verbaut.
Nur ist da der Winkel des Upper-Link etwas anders. Ich glaub du hast recht.


----------



## hotspice (22. Juli 2008)

wer hat jetzt schon einen gerissenen/angerissenen hinterbau/rahmen am new slayer ????

wichtig!!

bitte antworten, zwecks evtl begutachtung  vielleicht können wir ja doch ein gutachten erstellen lassen.

falls wir einen rahmen opfern müssen sollte das mal diskutiert werden. besitzer muß ja entschädigt werden, falls wir 40 oder mehr sind würde es ja knapp nen fuffi jeden kosten falls da was auf die reihe kommen sollte. 

mir wäre es das wert, wenn wir damit rmb-ba zeigen könnten das da ein riesen defekt vorliegt.

auserdem könnten wir ja so nach ausen an die presse kommen.

ist noch jemand meiner meinung??


----------



## PfalzRacer (22. Juli 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> wer hat jetzt schon einen gerissenen/angerissenen hinterbau/rahmen am new slayer ????
> 
> wichtig!!
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an und würde auch 50 Euro dafür springen lassen. Das ist es mir wert. Weil momentan treten wir auf der Stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pancho2k2 (22. Juli 2008)

habe es ja vor einigen Seiten gepostet. Mein Rahmen ist doch hinten an der schwinge gerissen. Den Hinterbau können wir gerne Opfern. Habe zwar noch keinen Ersatz, allerdings ist dieser Bestellt. 
Es gab da doch noch jemanden im Forum der den Hauptrahmen ersetzt bekommen hat, bei Teile sind eh defekt und könnte man doch für Tests benutzen.

Ausserdem ist ein Kumpel von mir Anwalt und ich werde Ihn sobald er aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt darauf mal ansprechen.


----------



## michaels123 (22. Juli 2008)

Ihr braucht schon einen kompletten Rahmen für ein Gutachten, kaputt sollte natürlich auch noch nichts sein.
Der Anwalt kommt erst für euch in Frage wenn eine Fehlkonstruktion bestätigt wird laut Gutachten vom Fachmann.
Dann kann sich der ganze Rechtsstreit mehrere Jahre hinziehen, außer RM steht dann zu ihrer Fehlkonstruktion und ersetzt euren Rahmen auch ohne Urteil.
Viel Glück noch meinerseits für euch


----------



## big toe (22. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Idee mit den Bikebravos gar nicht  so schlecht. Die sind doch froh über solche Themen! Dadurch haben Die dann einen Beitrag, der sich nicht immer jährlich wiederholt, wie sonst die ganzen Anderen. Wir sollten einfach mal ne Mail an Die schicken und mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Bestimmt wirft uns BA dann wieder Rufmord vor, aber anders kommen wir nicht zu einer Lösung und die Macht der Medien ist ja nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## hotspice (22. Juli 2008)

ich werde mal meinen in sw vorfahren und der prof dort soll mal sagen was er dazu meint. auf seiner meinung aufbauend will ich sehen wie ich weiter verfahren werde. kann dies aber erst nach dem 5.8. erledigen da ich erst mal beruflich unterwegs bin.

wäre zwar schade um meinen rahmen aber warten wir mal ab.


----------



## haural (22. Juli 2008)

Also falls die sogenannten Bikebravos ein Auge auf den Markt, die Praxis, oder die Stimmungen im Bikebereich haben wollen, sollte der ein oder andere Journalist eigentlich hier im Forum aktiv sein...oder zumindest mitlesen.

Da stellt sich halt nur die Frage wie sich diese Zeitschriften finanzieren...sie kosten zwar nicht wenig Geld, aber bestehen trotzdem zu min. 50% aus Werbung und Inseraten. Würde mal tippen letzt genannte Einnahmequelle ist die einträglichere.


----------



## rocsam (22. Juli 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Die 117-123mm Federweg sind ja auch nicht am Hinterrad gemessen, sondern vom Hub des Federbeines ausgehend berechnet, was - wie schon geschrieben - FALSCH IST!
> 
> ..die 117mm-123mm sind von einem Referenzpunkt am Rahmen aus gemessen: Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen,die Differenz vom Abstand Ende Sitzrohr zum Boden unbelastet und O-Ring bei ca 47mm ergeben 123mm....Ein anderer hat es mit der gleichen Methode auch so nachgemessen-ist die Methode auch falsch wg Kreisbahn der Einfederung usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..die 117mm-123mm sind von einem Referenzpunkt am Rahmen aus gemessen: Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen,die Differenz vom Abstand Ende Sitzrohr zum Boden unbelastet und O-Ring bei ca 47mm ergeben 123mm....Ein anderer hat es mit der gleichen Methode auch so nachgemessen-ist die Methode auch falsch wg Kreisbahn der Einfederung usw?


Leider ja. Um die Kreisbahn geht´s aber nicht.

Ohne Druck im Federbein führen die Hebel ja die vorgesehene Bewegung aus. Unter dieser Voraussetzung würde auch die Berechnung aus Hub am Federbein und durchschnittlicher Übersetzung des Hinterbaus - also 47mm Hub mal 2,7 - ein halbwegs richtiges Ergebnis liefern: 126,9 mm Federweg am Hinterrad.

Wenn aber ab einer gewissen Kraft (einem gewissen Druck im Federbein) die Hebel aneinander klappen, ist der Bewegungsablauf im Hinterbau ein ganz anderer. Die Geometrie, oder die Übersetzungsverhältnisse, oder eben der Zusammenhang zwischen Hub des Federbeines und Bewegung des Hinterrades hat nichts mehr mit den regulären Verhältnissen zu tun. Da gibt es kein Verhältnis von 2,7 mehr.

Ist ja logisch:

Zunächst federt das Hinterrad normal ein, bis der Hub von 47 mm erreicht ist.

Jetzt bleibt das Federbein stehen, die Kraft ist so groß geworden, der Hinterbau hat sich so weit verformt, dass die dadurch veränderte Kinematik nicht mehr in der Lage ist, dem Federbein weitere Kraft zuzuführen.

Statt dessen führt das weitere Einfedern zum Klappen der Hebel und wahrscheinlich zu weiteren Verformungen von Rahmen und Schwinge. Jedenfalls ist bei 47mm Hub nicht Schluss mit dem Einfedern des Hinterrades.

Wie diese "Alternativgeometrie" aussieht, welche Übersetzungsverhältnisse dabei vorliegen, könnte man genau nur auf einem Prüfstand ermitteln. Das wäre aber ziemlich sinnlos, weil auch so schon klar ist, dass diese Konstruktion eine Riesenschmarrn ist.

LG, Phil


----------



## big toe (23. Juli 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage an euch, die nichts mit unserem Problem zu tun hat. Aufgrund eines Haarrisses oberhalb der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Sattelrohr bekomm ich nun einen neuen Rahmen von meinem Händler. 

Die Farbe/Modell des neuen Rahmens kann ich mir noch selbst aussuchen. Wollte vielleicht das Slayer Cult nehmen! 

Welches Modell würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

Ciao Christof


----------



## dirtpaw (24. Juli 2008)

ich denke nicht dass Du da so frei bist. Wirst das nehmen müssen was verfügbar ist. Nochmal einen Rahmen brutzeln oder lackieren werden die nicht. Ist auch nicht unüblich, dass Du mit nem anderen Modell (SXC?) abgespeist wirst...
Bin gespannt.... Viel Glück!

happy trails


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juli 2008)

Also, ich hatte den Riss an der gleichen Stelle. Mir haben diese nur den Hauptrahmen ohne Hinterbau ersetzt. Die Farbe konnte ich nicht auswählen. Die Größe habe ich aber geändert und habe die andere Größe erhalten. Der Rahmen wurde für mich extra in Blau / Weiß wieder lackiert. Allerdings habe ich die Kleber vom SXC drauf und nicht mehr die Orginalen. Des weitern fehlt auch der Handbuilt Aufkleber ... Dann ist auch das Rocky Mountain Emblem nicht sonderlich ...

Ein SXC wollte ich eigentlich auch, wollt auch etwas dazu zahlen, allerdings ging in die Richtung gar nichts.

Ich sag es mal so, nach ca. 5 Wochen warte Zeit habe ich das so endlich bekommen, muss aber sagen das ich mir trotzdem so meine Gedanken mache ...


----------



## big toe (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Händler meinte, die Farbe die ich hatte wäre nicht mehr zu bekommen und ich könnte mir aus den noch erhältlichen Farben eins aussuchen. 

Hab ihm auch das Problem mit der Federwegsausnutzung erläutert, da meinte er nur, da ich ja sowieso einen neuen Rahmen bekommen würde, wäre das Problem hoffentlich damit auch erledigt. 

Ehrlich gesagt, hoffe ich das auch!!!

Ciao Christof


----------



## zet1 (26. Juli 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit den Bikebravos gar nicht  so schlecht. Die sind doch froh über solche Themen! Dadurch haben Die dann einen Beitrag, der sich nicht immer jährlich wiederholt, wie sonst die ganzen Anderen. Wir sollten einfach mal ne Mail an Die schicken und mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> Bestimmt wirft uns BA dann wieder Rufmord vor, aber anders kommen wir nicht zu einer Lösung und die Macht der Medien ist ja nicht zu unterschätzen.



diese Bikebravos, haben ja angeblich alle den Federweg vermessen in ihren tests.. und das wahrscheinlich ohne Luft im Dämpfer, sonst hätten die ja auch gelogen wenn sie 152mm angeben!!
Also was willst du von solchen Leuten dann erwarten, dass sie ihren eigenen fehler und ihre tests (wo nix angeschlagen hat oder sonst was bemerkt wurde) zugeben, und sich nun gegen einen grossen hersteller wenden, der sicherlich auch viel sponsert???

Das mit dem Sag vergesst gleich mal!! Ich fahre aktuell mit meinem Cult bei ca 20mm SAG und 68kg bei 170 PSI im Dämpfer... und die Hebel klappen nicht zusammen bei mir... wäre also gegen jede Aussage von BA komplett anders...

Frage: gibt es noch weitere Slayer bei denen die hebel nicht zusammenklappen? Weil dann kanns irgendwie kein genereller fehler sein, oder?


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sag vergesst gleich mal!! Ich fahre aktuell mit meinem Cult bei ca 20mm SAG und 68kg bei 170 PSI im Dämpfer... und die Hebel klappen nicht zusammen bei mir... wäre also gegen jede Aussage von BA komplett anders...



haste schon mal die von BA vorgegeben 11-14mm SAG ausprobiert?


----------



## BergabHeizer (27. Juli 2008)

Ich gehör zu denjenigen bei denen die hebel auch nicht aneinander batschen allderings bin ich etwas außenvor aufgrund meines stahlfeder dämpfers
gruß
bgh


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerade dabei eine andere Lösung des Problems zu finden.
> Die Eine betrifft immernoch den Uppe Link vom SS.



ich behaupte dass das eh nicht geht  der hinterbau des SS ist breiter als der des New Slayer 
d.h. dass du den upperlink gar nicht bei deinem hinterbau dazwischen schrauben könntest, nächste möglichkeit wär ein komplett anderer hinterbau, aber ob das passt k.a. ...


----------



## Phil S. (27. Juli 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Also was willst du von solchen Leuten dann erwarten, dass sie ihren eigenen fehler und ihre tests (wo nix angeschlagen hat oder sonst was bemerkt wurde) zugeben, und sich nun gegen einen grossen hersteller wenden, *der sicherlich auch viel sponsert*???


Ganz genau!



zet1 schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell mit meinem Cult bei ca 20mm SAG und 68kg bei 170 PSI im Dämpfer... und die Hebel klappen nicht zusammen bei mir... wäre also gegen jede Aussage von BA komplett anders...


Entscheidend ist das Fahrergewicht (und vielleicht Kleinigkeiten im Rahmen der Serienstreuung). Davon hängt dann der Ausgangsdruck im Federbein ab, um den Sag zu justieren. Daraus ergibt sich die Kraft am Federbein, interessant ist die bei etwa 47 mm Hub. Ab einer gewissen Größe dieser Kraft schnackelt´s.

LG, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (28. Juli 2008)

mal was anderes:
Habe letztens in Serfaus die Original 317er Felge geschrottet und brauch nun Ersatz. Würdet ihr nen komplettes Laufrad kaufen oder lieber die original Rocky MTN Nabe einspeichen lassen? Sprich: Ist die original Nabe schrott oder hot?


----------



## Maggo (28. Juli 2008)

ich würde ein neues laufrad nehmen. nimmt sich preislich denke ich nicht viel.


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Juli 2008)

Kannst sogar das Original-Laufrad wieder haben, ich hätte eins für dich da!


----------



## nonem (28. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Kannst sogar das Original-Laufrad wieder haben, ich hätte eins für dich da!


danke, aber ich denke die 317er ist nicht wirklich für den Einsatzbereich des Fahrrads ausgelegt. Habe mich jetzt für eine MAvic EN 521 eingespeicht von Whizz Wheels entschieden. Werde die alte Nabe einspeichen lassen.


----------



## Maggo (28. Juli 2008)

hol dir doch ne 717. die ist definitiv für cc ausgelegt, ebenso wie das slayer.


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hol dir doch ne 717. die ist definitiv für cc ausgelegt, ebenso wie das slayer.



Genau so siehts aus! 

Aber er hat schon recht, wieso sich freiwillig so 'ne Kinderfelge ins Rad bauen.


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

so, zurück zu dämpfer-hinterbauproblematik. wenn ich 20-22% sag fahren will muss ich soviel druck in den dämpfer pumpen dass der demnächst dann wohl auch den dienst quittiert. ich bringe fahrfertig 110kilo mit und benötige dann laut ba 21bar druck, was wie im newletter beschrieben über kurz oder lang zu einem defekt führt. mein händler weigert sich irgendwas in der hinsicht zu tun!


----------



## Phil S. (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn seitens RM irgendwie ein maximales Fahrergewicht für das New Slayer vorgeschrieben worden wäre, könnten sie Dir jetzt sagen: "Selber schuld!"
So aber müssten sie Dir - zumindest nach meinem Rechtsempfinden - ein geeignetes Federbein liefern, auf ihre Kosten natürlich. Was aber wie gesagt auch Nonsens wäre, das Problem liegt nicht beim Federbein.
Anscheinend sind die aber momentan auf Tauchstation und beraten wohl mit ihren Juristen, wie sie sich aus der Sache herauswinden können. Eine saubere Lösung, die man guten Gewissens als Kundenservice bezeichnen könnte, wird wohl (zu) teuer sein.

Einstweilen kann man als Betroffener nur die Geschichte möglichst viel herumerzählen.

LG, Phil


----------



## Osti (29. Juli 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die aber momentan auf Tauchstation und beraten wohl mit ihren Juristen, wie sie sich aus der Sache herauswinden können. Eine saubere Lösung, die man guten Gewissens als Kundenservice bezeichnen könnte, wird wohl (zu) teuer sein.



meines Wissens war der zuständige Mitarbeiter von BA die komplette letzte Woche auf einem Etappenrennen (Trans-Irgendwas), weshalb sich nix neues getan hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (29. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> meines Wissens war der zuständige Mitarbeiter von BA die komplette letzte Woche auf einem Etappenrennen (Trans-Irgendwas), weshalb sich nix neues getan hat.


Das kann es auch sein: Kundenbetreuung als eher lästiger Nebenjob.

LG, Phil


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Juli 2008)

Servus,

hab ein artgleiches Problem wie Maggo. Komplett Ausgerüstet für eine Tagestour bringe ich 102,3 kg mit auf die Waage. Ich weis noch ganz genau als ich mein Rad 2006 gekauft habe das ich gefragt habe, damals war ich nochmals 10 kilo schwerer, ob es keine Gewichtbeschänkung gibt. Damals hat man mir nur gesagt, ich soll mir hier keine Sorgen machen das passt schon.

Jetzt lese ich das ich meinen Dämpfer eigentlich auch auf 20 bar dauerhaft fahren müsste und ich dadurch viel öfters defekte erhalte. Ich denke unter diesen Bedingungen hätte ich das Bike nicht gekauft.

Ich finde das halt schon hart das man 2 Jahre nach Markteinführung mit sowas kommt. 

Ich befürchte aber wie Phil S. das sich hier nichts ändert und wir mit dem Thema einfach alleine gelassen werden. 

Bin mal gespannt ob wir überhaupt noch etwas über das Thema hören werden.

Für mich heißt es nun primär weiter "abspecken" damit ich meinen Dämpfer auch mit 18 bzw. 19 Bar fahren kann. Weil mir einen Stahldämpfer einen DHX 4.0 oder 5.0 kann ich mir mit externem Piggy Bag einfach nicht leisten bzw. bin auch nicht bereit jetzt nochmals Geld hier rein zubuttern.

Bin echt gespannt was da noch kommt, aber Hoffnung mach ich mir keine große.

Wir werden sehen ....


----------



## decay (29. Juli 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Für mich heißt es nun primär weiter "abspecken" damit ich meinen Dämpfer auch mit 18 bzw. 19 Bar fahren kann. Weil mir einen Stahldämpfer einen DHX 4.0 oder 5.0 kann ich mir mit externem Piggy Bag einfach nicht leisten bzw. bin auch nicht bereit jetzt nochmals Geld hier rein zubuttern.



Cool, ein Diet-Bike, it's a feature, not a bug 
Spass beiseite, was RM hier für ein Antimarketing fährt ist schon erstaunlich...

gruße, alex


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

ich denk auch dass da nix mehr kommen wird
die ham den technewsletter rausgehaun und damit hat sich die sache für die erledigt
vorallem unter dem gesichtspunkt dass des New Slayer ja so nimmer produziert wird, was meiner meinung nach auch zeigt dass die von dem prob schon länger wussten


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Juli 2008)

Stimmt so habe ich es noch gar nicht gesehen. 

Das Bike will die Leute nur zum abspecken animieren. Wer ein exclusives Slayer fahren will darf halt nicht dick sein .. ist ja bei den Designerklamotten fast nicht anderst ...

lol ...


was ein Blödsinn ..

Grüße


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Juli 2008)

okay, ist auch eine klare ansage, aber bei 20,7 bar darfst du auch nur 103,5 kg wiegen ... das reicht ja bei dir nicht unbedingt ...

Dann muss Dein Gespäck usw. halt ein Sherpa tragen ... bzw .. ein Lastenanhänger .. 

Echt ich glaub ich spinne ... das ist echt alles der knaller ... bin ja selber betroffen, kann aber nur noch darüber lachen ... unglaublich was hier alles zu tage kommt.

Ich bin dafür das uns RM oder BA alle eine Abspeck-Kur spendiert ... dann haben Sie das Problem ja nicht mehr ...

echt unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (29. Juli 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das uns RM oder BA alle eine Abspeck-Kur spendiert ... dann haben Sie das Problem ja nicht mehr ...



nix da, ich wiege fahrfertig 78kg und fahre das Slayer innerhalb der Parameter aus dem Techletter und habe das Problem mit den Links


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Juli 2008)

Mist ... jetzt dachte ich wir haben endlich eine Lösung gefunden .. grins ...

Möglicherweise bist Du ja zu leicht .. mega grins ... In der nächsten Newsletter steht dann das man ein Fahrergewicht zwischen 92,3 kg und 95,4 kg haben darf ... 

Echt ich schmeiss mich weg ....

Naja, ich werde hier mal weiter mit lesen und auf das Endresultat warten.


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> nix da, ich wiege fahrfertig 78kg und fahre das Slayer innerhalb der Parameter aus dem Techletter und habe das Problem mit den Links


jo so is es bei mir auch, nur wieg ich fahrfertig mit allem gerödel 70kg und selbst wenn ich ohne gerödel fahr besteht des prob weiterhin
deswegen is der technewsletter für mich nur ne lächerlich ausrede


----------



## Osti (29. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> deswegen is der technewsletter für mich nur ne lächerlich ausrede



auf den ersten Blick schon, aber ich sehe das nicht so. 

Beim New Slayer ist die Dämpferanlenkung nicht starr, sondern über den Link beweglich. D.h. die Hebelverhältnisse und die daraus folgende Übersetzung und Federrate können sich ändern. Dies ist zB. beim Slayer SXC nicht mehr der Fall. 

Daher finde ich es nicht verkehrt wenn Rocky das Dämpfersetup in einem gewissen Rahmen vorgibt. Ist bei den VPP-Rahmen ja auch der Fall, dass sie nur in einem gewissen Bereich gut arbeiten. 

Wenn ich mich aber in diesem Rahmen bewege, da erwarte ich aber auch, dass da nix anschlägt....  

Daher ist es doch perfekt, wenn wir offiziell definierte Rahmenbedingungen haben, an die wir uns halten können!


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aber in diesem Rahmen bewege, da erwarte ich aber auch, dass da nix anschlägt....
> 
> Daher ist es doch perfekt, wenn wir offiziell definierte Rahmenbedingungen haben, an die wir uns halten können!



ja klar is des net schlecht
aber wenn es trotz der einhaltung dieser bediengungen net richtig funtz is doch die fragen woran es dann liegt bzw was gegen des "zusammenschlagen" der links getan werden kann

des wollt ich damit ansich zum ausdruck bringen

nach dem der techletter veröffentlich wurde, hab ich eh festgestellt dass ich mich schon die ganz zeit in dem von RM/BA festgelegten SAG bereich bewegt habt


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juli 2008)

So, ich melde mich auch nochmal zu Wort.
Bei mir ist das Problem, dass die Links zwar nicht mehr anschlagen, aber nur in einem sehr kleinem Bereich. Wenn ich diesen verlasse, dann ist mir der Dämpfer entweder zu hart, oder er ist schon wieder zu weich und die Links schlagen aneinander. 
Irgendwie ziemlich nervig, ich müsste so theoretisch einmal in der Woche den Dämpferdruck prüfen...naja, mal abwarten, was sich da noch so tut.
Die Sache ist halt auch die, als ich mein Slayer beim Händler hatte, habe ich mich schon sehr über das Bike und die Linksache geärgert.
Aber als ich es dann wieder gesehen habe, fand ich es einfach nur geil...


----------



## Osti (29. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> nach dem der techletter veröffentlich wurde, hab ich eh festgestellt dass ich mich schon die ganz zeit in dem von RM/BA festgelegten SAG bereich bewegt habt




und nun hast du es schwarz auf weiss *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

na dann druck ich den wisch halt mal aus und geh wieder zu meim händler
hoffentlich is diesmal der werkstattleiter oder n andrer kompetenter mensch anwesend

nich dass es wieder heißt, ich würd mit zu viel druck im dämpfer fahrn....


----------



## arseburn (29. Juli 2008)

....


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

jetzt wollt ich grad was dazu schreiben, aber da hast den beitrag schon geändert
tja war ich wohl zu langsam 

naja egal
hab grad mal beim fox tech-center zur einstellung der nachgiebigkeit was nachlesen, da steht zum float rp2/pr23 was von 14,2 mm bei nem hub von 57,1 mm

mir hat beim kauf keiner was von 11mm SAG gesagt geschweige denn wurd mir der dämpfer richtig eingestellt
und in dem tollen manual zu dem bike steht auch nix gescheites drin, außer dem üblichen blabla
irgendwie komm ich mir grad leicht verarscht vor 
soviel zum thema der kunde is könig 

edit: falls des jmd nachlesen will -> http://foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. Juli 2008)

Sicherlich wird der Dämpfer 20,7bar aushalten. Wichtig wäre aber zu wissen bei welchen Kräften (Übersetzungsverhältnis) der Dämpfer dann Schaden nehmen kann!?


----------



## Schorty01 (29. Juli 2008)

Iss schon cool so ein Forum...
Wollte mir erst ein schönes New Slayer Rähmchen bei Ebay ersteigen, bin aber zum Glück vorher durch diesen Thread gewandert...zum Glück!!!
Hätte auf die ganze Sache keinen Bock gehabt.

Hab mich jetzt für nen Cube Stereo entschieden! Mit Qualität und Service hats RM anscheinen nicht so....

Gruß an alle....hoffe dasa sich Eure Probleme zum Guten wenden und gelöst werden!

Schorty


----------



## Phil S. (29. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> auf den ersten Blick schon, aber ich sehe das nicht so.
> 
> Beim New Slayer ist die Dämpferanlenkung nicht starr, sondern über den Link beweglich. D.h. die Hebelverhältnisse und die daraus folgende Übersetzung und Federrate können sich ändern. Dies ist zB. beim Slayer SXC nicht mehr der Fall.
> 
> ...


Noch einmal (und dann lasse ich es bald):
Die Kinematik ist so daneben, dass dadurch einzelne Rahmen schon zu brechen beginnen. Das mit einem speziellen Setup des Federbeines korrigieren zu wollen, ist Mumpitz!

Dem Absatz mit der nicht starren Dämpferanlenkung, der Federrate und das alles nicht beim SXC kann ich nicht wirklich folgen.

LG, Phil


----------



## fUEL (29. Juli 2008)

Kann mich des Gefühls nicht erwehren, daß auch die Händler nicht wirklich hinter Euch Kunden stehen.Sehe da Entwicklungspotential.

Der Händler ( und die Familien der Mitarbeiter) lebt letztlich vom Kunden.

Ich hab im Falle von solchen Problemen bislang nur 1a Kundenservice erlebt ( es handelte sich um eine andere Marke ) 3 mal Rahmen ersetzt und zum Schluß gewandelt in ein anderes Fabrikat.

Ich würde mal versuchen, ob nicht der Händler zum Partner wird dann läßt sich viel mehr Druck machen, wenn der seinen Kontingente einem anderen Fabrikanten überträgt.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg

Ps : Hab auch zwei Rockys und am Element ist die Postion des Schaltauges eine Zumutung, denn das Hinterrad nur mit Lösen des Schnellspannhebels schnell rauszunehmen ( bspw im Rennen bei einer Panne) ist bei den meißten Schnellspannern nicht möglich, man sollte schon die Schraube komplett aufschrauben, um das Rad rauszunehmen, wenn man das Schaltauge nicht verbiegen will , da die Schraube der Sapnnachse an dem Schaltwerk anliegt und beim Rausschwenken dieses verschiebt, was zum Vebiegen des Auges führen kann.

Dies stellt auch eine Einzigartigkeit dar in meinem Fuhrpark von  9 Rädern.


Ich muß aber sagen, trotz solcher kleinen Fehler mag ich das Rad sehr gerne. Hätte es solche Fehler wie Eure Räder würde ich es meinem Händler zur Gewissensfrage auf den Tresen stellen.

Kunde ade - oder Rad zurück ; ich bin sicher, annähernd jeder Händler, den ich kenne würde sich bemühen .


Grüße Frank


----------



## KäptnFR (30. Juli 2008)

puh, heisses thema, bin rein zufällig darüber gestolpert. hab jetzt nicht alles im detail gelesen, aber dennoch eine vermutung was das problem sein könnte.

meine theorie zu dem problem lautet folgendermassen, ich weiß nicht ob das  so schon jmd geschrieben hatte, falls ja sorry:

schaut euch parallel nochmal das bild hier an: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1655293&postcount=194 

Das bild zeigt ja einen sehr stark (oder voll?) eingefederten zustand, also den zustand wo das problem auftritt. ich denke die schwinge flext zwischen seinen zwei drehpunkten derart, daß sich der abstand dieser beiden drehpunkte druch den flex vergrössert. Dies würde diese schnappbewegung des kleinen hebels der die dämpferwippe ansteuert ermöglichen. Dieser flex würde auch mit den in der biegung unten entstandenen rissen einhergehen. 

Angenommen man würde jetzt beidseitig zwischen den 2 drehpunkten der schwinge eine Zugstrebe mit anschauben (oder einschweissen oder sonstwie befestigen??) und so den flex bzw die abstandsveränderung der beiden drehpunkte verhindern, dürfte das problem eigtl nicht mehr auftreten oder lieg ich falsch?

Hoffe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben und nicht eulen nach athen getragen zu haben....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2008)

noch mal an die Jungs die einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer im Slayer fahren....
Könnt ihr mir 100%ig versichern das die Links nicht mehr aufeinander schlagen? Ist an der Sache mit der zu hohen Progresion im letzten Teil bei Dämpfern ohne Ausgleichsbehälter was dran?

Wenn ja, dann habe ich jetzt wohl dafür entschienden meinen Roco 3PL gegen ein Roco TST zu tauschen. Titanfedern sind bei Chain Reaction gerade im Angebot für 150 Euro. Das ist dann zwar ein bisschen Mehrgewicht, aber dafür habe ich dann die beste Hinterbauperformence und das Problem ist endlich beseitigt.

Und ich komme um XTR Kurbeln auch niht mehr drum rum um das Gewicht wieder zu verkleinern.

Es macht wenig Spaß mit einem so hohen Druck im Dämpfer zu fahren.

Ab morgen wird mein Slayer von meinem Bruder für 9 Tage durch Portes du Soleil bewegt. Mal sehen wie es sich macht. Er ist zum Glück ein wenig leichter.


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Juli 2008)

@Mr Freeride: Wie willst Du den Roco TST den in den Rahmen reinbekommen? Oder passt der trotz Ausgleichsbehälter? Oder lässt Du Dir den Roco TST dann umbauen? Was meinst was Dich das kostet?

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...+Roco+Tst+R+Rear+Shocks.aspx?sc=FRGLDE&cc=EUR

Meint Ihr der würde passen? Für das Geld? Seht Ihr den Haken?

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Phil S. (31. Juli 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ich denke die schwinge flext zwischen seinen zwei drehpunkten derart, daß sich der abstand dieser beiden drehpunkte druch den flex vergrössert.


Stimmt genau. Nur muss man auch über den Grund für diesen starken Flex nachdenken. Das Problem ist eben die fehlerhafte Kinematik, die so (unnötig) große Kräfte im Hebelwerk produziert, dass es zu diesen Verformungen, diesem Flex kommt.

Als Lösung des Problems, kann man - so wie Du es vorschlägst - die Kinematik gleich lassen und die überlasteten Strukturen verstärken.
Diesen Weg scheint RM beim Slayer SS zu gehen. Die Kinematik sieht dort sehr ähnlich aus, der ganze Rahmen hat aber deutlich an Masse zugelegt. Das ist der brutale Weg.

Der elegante Weg ist eine Kinematik, die von vorne herein sauber konstruiert ist und trotz minimalen Materialeinsatzes einwandfrei funktioniert.

LG, Phil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2008)

@ dome_2001
ja ich möchte ihn dann umbauen, sonst passt er nicht.
Cosmic Sports hat mir die Arbeitsschritte erklärt und gesagt das es ein geringer Aufwand ist. Kann also nicht vielk kosten.

Zwischen Ausgleichsbehälter und Dämpfer auseinander schneiden.
Jeweils ein Gewinde in die 4mm Löcher schneiden und mit einem Druckschlauch verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2008)

hört sich an als wolltest du das selbst erledigen?


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ dome_2001
> ja ich möchte ihn dann umbauen, sonst passt er nicht.
> Cosmic Sports hat mir die Arbeitsschritte erklärt und gesagt das es ein geringer Aufwand ist. Kann also nicht vielk kosten.
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Wenn Du es hinbekommen hast dann kannst ja mal Bilder posten. Mir wäre das Risiko einfach zu hoch das der Dämpfer gar nicht mehr geht. 

Aber hört sich gut an ... 

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Phil S. (31. Juli 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride:

Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun? Einen Haufen Geld und Arbeit investieren für eine Pseudolösung?

Da würde ich die Energien doch lieber dafür verwenden, den Rockys ordentlich Gas zu geben. Fahr das Slayer einstweilen mit klappernden Hebeln weiter, und wenn Risse auftauchen und bis dahin keine Serviceleistung in Sicht ist, steck´ das Geld lieber in einen funktionierenden Rahmen.

Anhand Deines Fuhrparks sieht man zwar, dass Dein Herz an Rocky Mountain hängt, aber soweit sollte die Liebe dann doch nicht gehen, finde ich.

LG, Phil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2008)

nein ich werde das wohl nicht selber machen. Ich werde eine Hydraulic Firma aufsuchen oder noch mal bei Cosmic Sports nachfragen ob die einen kennen der das macht.

Ja schon, aber ich habe auch langsam kein Nerv mehr.
Und mit einem Bike herumzu fahren bei dem ich weiß das es nicht 100%ig funktioniert kann ich nicht auf die Dauer....


----------



## BergabHeizer (31. Juli 2008)

Servus
also hab das rad ja etz au schon länger jetzt und bisher sind keine anzeichen für aneinanderschlagende links da, bin auch mittlerweile auch mal größere sachen mit dem teil gesprungen aber da war nichts, auch bei ner abfahrt mit großen wurzel absätzen nutze das slayer den fw voll aus (hab vorher mal den anschlag nach oben geschoben).
Ich kann mir das nur so vorstellen das aufgrund der verändrebaren progression die hebel nicht aneinaderschlagen. 
Ich möchte nur noch sagen das ich nicht schuld sein möchte wenn es bei dir nicht funktioniert. Alle angaben ohne gewähr
gruß
BgH


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. August 2008)

So Leute, gestern war ich mal wieder etwas biken, biken ist übertrieben, bin zu mir in den Wald, dort stehen ein paar Kicker und ein Paar nette Steilkurven rum und hab beschlossen das ich jetzt wirklich auf teufel komm raus mal das bike ans limit bringe. 

Ich muss sagen, auch wenn ich den Dämpfer entsprechend den vorgaben von BA einstelle, von meinem Dämpfer bleiben definitv 1 cm über und es sind nur 47 mm genutzter Hub. Sobald ich nur 1 Bar ablasse knallen die Links heftiger gegen einander. Wenn ich zuviel reinpumpe kann ich auch gleich ein Hardtail fahren.

Muss ehrlich zugeben das die Vorgaben von BA wirklich nicht das Problem lösen. War gestern auch wirklich mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 98,6 kg unterwegs und hatte den Dämpfer auf 19,5 Bar aufgepumpt. Schade eigentlich, aber ich denke für RM udn BA ist dieses Thema erledigt. Finde es halt echt krass das ganze.

Bezüglich Mr Freeride's bastelaktion mit dem Roco TST, würde mich interessieren wie es dann mit Garantie anspürchen aussieht. ich denke doch mal wenn der Roco mal umgebaut wurde, das die Garantie zu mindest von MZ doch erloschen ist. Täusche ich mich da? Wenn das der Fall ist dann bin ich nicht bereit 419 Euro für einen neuen Roco TST zu bezahlen. Ein Fox DHX 5.0 mit externem Piggi Bag kostet ja gemäß Toxoholics ja auch schlappe 600 Euro ... aber dann mit Garantie ... das finde ich echt mega überzogen wenn ich mir überlege wie viel Euros ich eigentlich für ein voll funktionierendes Bike investiert habe. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das noch ausgeht, aber ich denke mal das der kleine Kunde der Ar*** bleibt ...

Grüße

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. August 2008)

Der X-fusion Vektor DH2+ hat auch einen seperaten AGB.

Kostet bei BPO 415 â¬.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. August 2008)

Von diesen X-Fusion teilen hab ich aber nicht so tolle Sachen gehört. Die Teile sollen mal richtig oft verrecken ...


----------



## mr320 (1. August 2008)

Nun möchte ich mich auch mal melden. Mir scheint es hier so, als hätten hier einige aufgegeben. Ich fahre zwar ein SXC, aber verfolge das Thema hier schon seid einiger Zeit. Der Tipp kam ja schon und ich würde mir dabei noch die größten Hoffnungen machen. Kann nicht angehen, das ich für ein Rad über 2500  ausgebe und das funktioniert nicht.

*SO IST ES JA NUN EINMAL !!!​*
Ihr solltet euch jetzt mal einen Ansprechpartner aus "euren Reihen" suchen, der euch alle vertritt. Sammelt von allen Betroffenen die Adressen und kontaktiert mal sachlich die zwei oder drei "Fachzeitschriften". Schildert denen das Problem und gebt ihnen auch die "Lösungsvorschläge" des Herstellers incl. eueres festgestellten Ergebnisses. Bittet einfach mal darum, sich euer Problem mal anzunehmen. Ihr seid schließlich hier in diesem Forum schon nicht gerade wenige Leute und von der Dunkelziffer will ich gar nicht erst reden. Ich erachte es als wichtig, alle Adressen von Betroffenen mit dranzuhängen. Teilt denen die Links aus diesem Forum ruhig mal mit und gebt ihnen *alle* wichtigen Informationen.
Pakt es jetzt an !!! 
Gruß Marco


----------



## nopf (2. August 2008)

hallo, ich möchte dir auf deine frage mit der dämfergeschichte meine erfahrung mitteilen falls es dich weiterbringt... ich hatte mir für mein slayer einen vanilla r geholt und genau die gleiche sch.... wie mit dem rp 23. ich bin zwar kein ingeneur aber ich habe festgestellt das es bei mir kein dämpferproblem ist,sorry aber vielleicht hat jemand andere erfahrungen gemacht. gruß jörg für mr. freeride


----------



## Phil S. (2. August 2008)

nopf schrieb:


> hallo, ich möchte dir auf deine frage mit der dämfergeschichte meine erfahrung mitteilen falls es dich weiterbringt... ich hatte mir für mein slayer einen vanilla r geholt und genau die gleiche sch.... wie mit dem rp 23. ich bin zwar kein ingeneur aber ich habe festgestellt das es bei mir kein dämpferproblem ist,sorry aber vielleicht hat jemand andere erfahrungen gemacht. gruß jörg für mr. freeride


Schön, dass es damit auch eine praktische Bestätigung gibt:
Die Federbeine samt Setup sind unschuldig, die Kinematik ist Müll.

Wobei mir es für Dich natürlich trotzdem leid tut, dass Dein Versuch mit der Stahlfeder vergeblich war.

LG, Phil


----------



## BergabHeizer (2. August 2008)

Warum funktioniert es dann bei mir?
gruß
BgH


----------



## Phil S. (2. August 2008)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Warum funktioniert es dann bei mir?


Wie schwer bist Du?

LG, Phil


----------



## nopf (2. August 2008)

hallo phil, falls die frage mir galt,ich wiege 105 kilo und hatte ne 900er feder drin. das tut aber nix zur sache ,damit hat der rahmen auch zu funktionieren. gruß jörg


----------



## Phil S. (3. August 2008)

nopf schrieb:


> hallo phil, falls die frage mir galt,ich wiege 105 kilo und hatte ne 900er feder drin. das tut aber nix zur sache ,damit hat der rahmen auch zu funktionieren. gruß jörg


Nein, Dich habe ich nicht gemeint. Ich dachte aber, dass es mit dem Zitat vom BergabHeizer klar wäre, wen die Frage (eigentlich Gegenfrage) betrifft.

Dass es mit Deinen Werten in den Hebeln klappert, passt aber genau ins Bild. Dass es natürlich nicht sein dürfte, damit hast Du völlig recht.

LG, Phil


----------



## BergabHeizer (3. August 2008)

Servus
Wieg 65kg ohne ausrüstung mit ausrüstungs werdens so um die 66-67kg sein.
gruß
BgH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (3. August 2008)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Wieg 65kg ohne ausrüstung mit ausrüstungs werdens so um die 66-67kg sein.


Das dürfte der Grund sein, warum das Slayer bei Dir normal funktioniert. Bei Fliegengewichtlern wie Dir entstehen im kritischen Bereich einfach nicht die erforderlichen Kräfte am Federbein, um die Rahmenverformungen und den fehlerhaften Bewegungsablauf im Hebelwerk zu verursachen.
Vielleicht spielt ja auch noch ein bisserl Serienstreuung mit, aber es scheint, dass Leichtgewichte weniger von dem Problem betroffen sind.

Hat RM eigentlich jemals eine Gewichtsbegrenzung für das New Slayer angegeben, so bei 70 Kilo inklusive Ausrüstung etwa?

LG, Phil


----------



## Red Dragon (3. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Das dürfte der Grund sein, warum das Slayer bei Dir normal funktioniert. Bei Fliegengewichtlern wie Dir entstehen im kritischen Bereich einfach nicht die erforderlichen Kräfte am Federbein, um die Rahmenverformungen und den fehlerhaften Bewegungsablauf im Hebelwerk zu verursachen.
> Vielleicht spielt ja auch noch ein bisserl Serienstreuung mit, aber es scheint, dass Leichtgewichte weniger von dem Problem betroffen sind.
> 
> Hat RM eigentlich jemals eine Gewichtsbegrenzung für das New Slayer angegeben, so bei 70 Kilo inklusive Ausrüstung etwa?
> ...



Hmm, ich hab bei 69kg mit Ausrüstung ein Aufeinandertreffen der Links. Hab aktuell echt Schiss das es mich wegen der Berührung der Links mal waffelt.....


----------



## Phil S. (3. August 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab bei 69kg mit Ausrüstung ein Aufeinandertreffen der Links. Hab aktuell echt Schiss das es mich wegen der Berührung der Links mal waffelt.....


Deswegen meine ich ja, dass evtl. gewisse Dimensionsabweichungen des Rahmens durch Serienstreuung mitspielen. Vielleicht braucht es auch eine Art "Startereignis", einen besonders harten Schlag, der zu einer plastischen Verformung z.B. der Schwinge führt, und erst dann wird die Kinematik kritisch.
Die Probleme haben jedenfalls überwiegend "dickere Brocken", wie ich das bisher sehe.

LG, Phil


----------



## Osti (3. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Die Probleme haben jedenfalls überwiegend "dickere Brocken", wie ich das bisher sehe.
> 
> LG, Phil



eye, ich wiege fahrfertig 78kg. Das ist NICHT dick


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. August 2008)

Doch für kanadische Verhältnisse bist Du zu Dick .... lol ... in Kanada wiegen alle 50 kg und daher konnten sie so etwas nicht testen. Mein Gewicht ist in Kanada gar nicht theoretisch möglich ... lol ...

Gestern habe ich es auch ein paar mal wieder deutlich gehört, Ein Drop von ca. 150 cm (darf man das überhaupt Drop nennen?) und klack hat es gemacht ...

Aber egal, ich fahre jetzt das bike einfach weiter bis es auseinander bricht und dann werden wir sehen ...


----------



## Phil S. (4. August 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> eye, ich wiege fahrfertig 78kg. Das ist NICHT dick


Nein! Das sind natürlich nur Muskeln.
Ich habe damit ja nur den Gegensatz zu 50 Kilo-Henderln gemeint.

LG, Phil


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. August 2008)

Mal andere Bremsen druff gezogen.









gruß
BgH


----------



## KäptnFR (5. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja, dass evtl. gewisse Dimensionsabweichungen des Rahmens durch Serienstreuung mitspielen. Vielleicht braucht es auch eine Art "Startereignis", einen besonders harten Schlag, der zu einer plastischen Verformung z.B. der Schwinge führt, und erst dann wird die Kinematik kritisch.
> Die Probleme haben jedenfalls überwiegend "dickere Brocken", wie ich das bisher sehe.
> 
> LG, Phil


vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll mal die abstände (in der vertikalen ebene) der zwei drehpunkte der schwinge(n) zu messen und zu vergleichen? Einmal am besten im neuzustand und dann mal bei nem rad wo es mit jedem dämpfer (luft oder stahlfeder) dieses Anschlagproblem gibt. Wenn die schwinge erst mal plastisch verformt ist (Stichwort "Startereignis") sprich die drehpunkte einen größeren abstand haben als im neuzustand, wirds wohl immer zu problemen kommen?


----------



## BergabHeizer (5. August 2008)

das hab is hr mir auch schon gedacht das wenn die Links einmal verformt sind das diese so bleiben und dadurch die komplette anlenkung anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (5. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll mal die abstände (in der vertikalen ebene) der zwei drehpunkte der schwinge(n) zu messen und zu vergleichen? Einmal am besten im neuzustand und dann mal bei nem rad wo es mit jedem dämpfer (luft oder stahlfeder) dieses Anschlagproblem gibt. Wenn die schwinge erst mal plastisch verformt ist (Stichwort "Startereignis") sprich die drehpunkte einen größeren abstand haben als im neuzustand, wirds wohl immer zu problemen kommen?


Super Idee!

Das sollten so viele wie möglich machen, finde ich. Dann gäbe es auch handfeste, reale Daten, die wären in der Argumentation mit RM sicher hilfreich.
Es bräuchte aber eine Art Norm, also eine klare Festlegung, von wo nach wo gemessen wird, um zu vergleichbaren Werten zu kommen.

Übrigens:
Dieses Bild habe ich mir Anfang 2006 von der RM-Website geholt, um in einem Simulationsprogramm die Geometrie zu zeichnen:







Darauf sieht das Hebelwerk eindeutig anders aus als auf allen realen Slayers, von denen ich bisher Fotos gesehen habe. Der kleine Verbindungshebel zwischen Schwinge und Hebel zum Federbein steht auf diesem Bild am vorderen Ende höher. Die Achse der "Sattelstrebe" (also des oberen Rohres der Schwinge) bildet mit diesem Verbindungshebel einen nach oben offenen Winkel. Bei den Realbikes ist dieser Winkel nach unten offen.
Die paar Grad können schon einen Unterschied machen. Die Simulation anhand dieses Bildes zeigt auch weniger kritische Verhältnisse. So gestreckt wie der auf dem folgenden Bild links in grün eingezeichnete Winkel erscheint der simulierte rechts nicht:






Wie es aussieht, sind dafür die Proportionen der Schwinge ausschlaggebend, genauer der Abstand zwischen Hauptlager und Anlenkung des Verbindungshebels. Bei den realen Bikes ist der um etwa 15% größer als auf dem oberen Bild (bzw. meiner Simulation).
Das bringt einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Endprogression des Hebelwerkes.
Also dürften die Rockys wohl mit der ursprünglichen Auslegung (der dem oberen Bild entsprechenden) Durchschlag-Probleme gehabt haben. Die Korrektur durch Einbau einer anderen Schwinge ist aber leider stark daneben geraten.

LG, Phil


----------



## Osti (5. August 2008)

hmm, ich bin gerade noch mal in den Keller getappert und habe mir den Link bei meinem 06er Rahmen angeschaut. Auf dem Bild hat der Link in der Tat einen deutlich anderen Winkel.


----------



## big toe (6. August 2008)

@ Phil

Du hast Recht! Man kann allein an den LÃ¶chern erkennen, dass ganz am Anfang eine andere Schwinge verbaut wurde. Bis jetzt hab ich so eine Schwinge noch nicht rum fahren sehen, das spricht dafÃ¼r dass die vielleicht gar nicht in Serie ging. 

Die haben bestimmt schon ganz am Anfang bemerkt, dass die Konstruktion des Slayers dieses Problem aufweiÃt, hatten aber so viel Geld in die Entwicklung und in die PR gesteckt, dass es da kein zurÃ¼ck mehr gab und es trotzdem verÃ¶ffentlicht.

Und wir sind jetzt die Gelackmeiertenâ¦.


----------



## zet1 (6. August 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> @ Phil
> 
> Du hast Recht! Man kann allein an den Löchern erkennen, dass ganz am Anfang eine andere Schwinge verbaut wurde. Bis jetzt hab ich so eine Schwinge noch nicht rum fahren sehen, das spricht dafür dass die vielleicht gar nicht in Serie ging.
> 
> ...



ja klar, und im Folgejahr haben sie dann genug Geld gemacht um das SXC herauszubringen, das Hauptrahmenmaessig fast gleich ist eigentlich, auch Lagerpunktmaessig am hauptrahmen... diese Weiterentwicklung haetten sie sicher gleich zu beginn nachgeschoben wnen sie es gewusst haetten, ich denke die haben das erst viel spaeter bemerkt...

und: JA, Das Problem haben anscheinend nur die SChwergewichte, da auch ich (67kg) und auch meine Freundin (50kg), niemals Feindkontakt an den Linkagen haben und hatten...

und: in der tat schauen meine Hebel auch anders als im Bild vom Phil.S aus ! (steht fast axial in selber Richtung wie die Sattelstrebe, ein bisschen nach unten geneigt eventuell..... aber nicht waagrecht bw sogar nach unten geneigt!!


----------



## ribisl (6. August 2008)

@Z1: Ich hab aber auch 67kg und was nützts! Nix....
Einsatzgebiet&Fahrstil spielen wohl auch eine Rolle Lass mich deins amal antesten , ich kanns einfach nicht glauben, dass deins ok ist. 
Aja geht ja nicht hasts ja schon verkauft oder?

Ansonsten in Österreich ist die Lösungssituatuion seitens des Hersteller gleich wie in Deutschland. Ich freu mich


----------



## KäptnFR (6. August 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> und: in der tat schauen meine Hebel auch anders als im Bild vom Phil.S aus ! (steht fast axial in selber Richtung wie die Sattelstrebe, ein bisschen nach unten geneigt eventuell..... aber nicht waagrecht bw sogar nach unten geneigt!!


wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist auf dem bild von phil der hinterbau fast komplett eingefedert oder? wäre dann also logisch daß die winkel anders aussehen als bei deinem komplett ausgefedert  ...nur son hinweis damit das chaos nich noch ärger wird.

bzgl fahrergewicht: n 100kg mann der nur asphalt fährt, belastet das teil wahrscheinlich weniger als ein 65kg männchen der damit vollgas im bikepark runterprügelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (6. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist auf dem bild von phil der hinterbau fast komplett eingefedert oder? wäre dann also logisch daß die winkel anders aussehen als bei deinem komplett ausgefedert  ...nur son hinweis damit das chaos nich noch ärger wird.
> 
> bzgl fahrergewicht: n 100kg mann der nur asphalt fährt, belastet das teil wahrscheinlich weniger als ein 65kg männchen der damit vollgas im bikepark runterprügelt?


Bezüglich erster Absatz:
Das obere Bild, also vom Rahmen von der RM-Website, zeigt den voll ausgefederten Zustand, klar.
Das untere Bild zeigt links den Zustand mit entleertem Luftfederbein bei 47 mm Hub (stammt hier aus dem IBC, bin aber zu faul um herauszusuchen, von wem), also den Punkt, bei dem es unter Last schnackelt.
Rechts zeigt es die Simulation bei exakt dem selben Hub - natürlich! Ich will so genau wie irgend möglich sein, das Blödsinn verzapfen überlasse ich den Rockys.

Bezüglich zweiter Absatz:
Das ist richtig. Betonung liegt auf "runterprügeln". Einer, der Hardtail geschult sauber fährt, erspart seinem Hinterbau einigen Kummer. Das darf aber trotzdem keine Ausrede für den Konstrukteur sein.

LG, Phil


----------



## KäptnFR (6. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Das untere Bild zeigt links den Zustand mit entleertem Luftfederbein bei 47 mm Hub


selbiges meinte ich, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Phil S. (6. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> selbiges meinte ich, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.


So unklar, dass man meinen könnte, der zet1 hätte die sprichwörtlichen Äpfel und Birnen  hergenommen.

Er hat aber völlig richtig seinen Rahmen mit dem oberen Bild verglichen, also jeweils den Zustand "ganz ausgefedert". Er dürfte sich nur  verschrieben und  in seinem Post #2290 einmal "unten" statt "oben" verwendet haben. Das verwirrt vielleicht ein bisserl.

LG, Phil


----------



## rsu (6. August 2008)

Schon traurig wie sich RM / BA bei einem wohl offensichtlichen Konstruktionsfehler verhält  Zum Glück hab ich mich schon vor Jahren von RM verabschiedet. Allen "Geschädigten" viel Erfolg beim Einfordern/Einklagen einer ordentlichen Lösung!  Die Vorgabe des max SAG bei einem Endurobike von <20% ist ja mal lächerlich...


----------



## kreisel (7. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Bezüglich erster Absatz:
> Das obere Bild, also vom Rahmen von der RM-Website, zeigt den voll ausgefederten Zustand, klar.
> Das untere Bild zeigt links den Zustand mit entleertem Luftfederbein bei 47 mm Hub (stammt hier aus dem IBC, bin aber zu faul um herauszusuchen, von wem), also den Punkt, bei dem es unter Last schnackelt.
> Rechts zeigt es die Simulation bei exakt dem selben Hub - natürlich! Ich will so genau wie irgend möglich sein, das Blödsinn verzapfen überlasse ich den Rockys.



Meins, damals war der Dämpfer kaputt!

Schlachtgewicht (naggisch): ca. 92 kg, mir schmeckts halt und Durst habe ich auch immer


----------



## PfalzRacer (7. August 2008)

Es tut sich was:
Gestern bekam ich einen Anuf von meinem Händler. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass sich dieser der Sache sehr annimmt und voll und ganz meinen Standpunkt eines Konstuktionsfehlers gegenüber BA vertritt.
Es wurde jetzt mit einem Mitarbeiter von BA vereinbart, dass wir (Händler,Mitarbeiter von BA und ich) uns bei meinem Händler treffen, und sich dieser Mitarbeiter das Bike bei richtig eingestelltem Sag anschauen möchte. Was das dann bringt steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist mir und meinem Händler erstmal nicht ersichtlich. Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. 
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

MfG
PfalzRacer


----------



## LautSprecher (7. August 2008)

Bist du beim Frank @ PfalzRacer?


----------



## PfalzRacer (7. August 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bist du beim Frank @ PfalzRacer?



nee, bei einem Händler in der Vorderpfalz!


----------



## ow1 (7. August 2008)

Lese hier schon ne Weile mit und wünsche euch, dass Rocky das New Slayer wieder auf Vordermann bringt und ihr wieder Freude am biken habt. Wäre schade wenn hier Rocky und BA sich aus der Affaire schleichen würden. So ein Debakel kratzt schon arg am Image. Also Jungs, macht mal Dampf das die den Finger aus dem A.... nehmen.


----------



## Sergio81 (8. August 2008)

Ich komme mir einfach nur noch verarscht vor:

Die Jungs von RM entwickeln also einen neuen Rahmen, das New Slayer.
Sie schicken das Ding auf die Piste und stellen fest: Hey, der obere Link ist falsch konstruiert, der Dämpfer schlägt durch!

Also kommt das Ding auf den Prüfstand und ein neuer Link wird konstruiert, um Abhilfe zu schaffen. 

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass mir keiner erzählen kann, dass die bei RM nicht festgestellt haben, dass diese konstruktion genauso ********, wenn nicht sogar beschissener ist, als die vorherige. Denn so geht zwar nicht der Dämpfer auf Dauer kaputt, sondern der Rahmen!

Die haben sich echt allem Anschein nach gedacht: Egal, merkt eh keiner, jetzt haben wir schon so viel in die Entwicklung von einem neuen Rahmen gesteckt, dann produzieren wir den auch und schmeissen den auf den Markt.

Wie dem auch sein: Das Foto von dem "alten" Link ist auf jeden Fall Indiz genug, um auf eine vermurkste gesamt Gesamtgeometrie zu schliessen und wird sicher bestimmt Leute sehr interessieren.

Das ganze nimmt echt ungeahnte Ausmasse an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (8. August 2008)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob für 2007 etwas am Slayer geändert wird, oder bleibt das jetzt wieder ein paar Jahre so?



Ich musste lachen.


----------



## Jendo (8. August 2008)

Rocky produziert doch schon vorab Fotos von neuen Bikes um der Presse und den Kunden einen vorgeschmack auf das neue Modelljahr zu liefern. Bestes Beispiel war die Präsentation vom Flatline und dem SS. Die Bikes standen auf der Bike und es wurde gesagt, das sich da noch Kleinigkeiten ändern werden. Aber gleichzeitig wurde schon der Katalog für 2008 verteilt. Warum sollte das nicht auch bei dem Slayer passiert sein? Die Neuheiten wurden Präsentiert und bis zur Auslieferung wurde eben noch der Link modifiziert. Für mich ist dieses Katalog-Bild kein Indiz für eine Fehlkonstruktion...!


----------



## Phil S. (8. August 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses Katalog-Bild kein Indiz für eine Fehlkonstruktion...!


Aber ein Beweis dafür, dass RM in der Frühphase etwas ganz Wesentliches am Rahmen geändert hat. Das mit dem Durchschlagen war eine Vermutung, trifft wohl hauptsächlich auf Stahlfederbeine zu. Luftfedern würden das mit ihrer Progressivität ausgleichen, nehme ich an. Die Geometrie ähnelt mit der ersten Schwinge ziemlich dem SXC, mit der aktuellen eher dem SS.

Für die Fehlkonstruktion braucht es kein Indiz, die ist ohnehin ganz offensichtlich.

LG, Phil


----------



## Sergio81 (8. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Aber ein Beweis dafür, dass RM in der Frühphase etwas ganz Wesentliches am Rahmen geändert hat.
> 
> Für die Fehlkonstruktion braucht es kein Indiz, die ist ohnehin ganz offensichtlich.



Richtig.Ich wollte damit auch lediglich zum ausdruck bringen, dass RM sehr wohl in der Lage ist, Fehlkonstruktionen zu erkennen. Aber anscheinend auch in der Lage ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eine "nachgebesserte Fehlkonstruktion" auf den Markt zu werfen....und genau darum komme ich mir verarscht vor.


----------



## Phil S. (8. August 2008)

Sergio81 schrieb:


> Richtig.Ich wollte damit auch lediglich zum ausdruck bringen, ...


Auch wenn ich manchmal vielleicht etwas schroff klinge, will ich hier im IBC sicher niemanden anschießen - es sei denn, dass sich von RM wer zu Wort meldet und im gleichen Stil weiter plaudert wie bisher. Ich kann Deinem Post #2302 nur vollinhaltlich zustimmen.

Außerdem hatte ich ja Jendo zitiert und wollte klarstellen, dass es für mich keine einzige akzeptable Erklärung oder mögliche Entschuldigung dafür gibt, wie Rocky Mountain sich in dieser Sache verhält (außer: "Tut uns furchtbar leid, wir bringen das in Ordnung, alle Betroffenen bekommen einen modifizierten, funktionierenden Rahmen, einen alternativen Rahmen ihrer Wahl, oder ihr Geld zurück!").

LG, Phil


----------



## Sergio81 (8. August 2008)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich manchmal vielleicht etwas schroff klinge, will ich hier im IBC sicher niemanden anschießen - es sei denn, dass sich von RM wer zu Wort meldet und im gleichen Stil weiter plaudert wie bisher. Ich kann Deinem Post #2302 nur vollinhaltlich zustimmen.
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich ja Jendo zitiert und wollte klarstellen, dass es für mich keine einzige akzeptable Erklärung oder mögliche Entschuldigung dafür gibt, wie Rocky Mountain sich in dieser Sache verhält (außer: "Tut uns furchtbar leid, wir bringen das in Ordnung, alle Betroffenen bekommen einen modifizierten, funktionierenden Rahmen, einen alternativen Rahmen ihrer Wahl, oder ihr Geld zurück!").
> 
> LG, Phil



Keine Sorge, ich hatte mich auch nicht von Dir irgendwie angeschossen gefühlt...auch ich wollte Dir nur beipflichten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2008)

servus,
mich hat jemand per PN angeschrieben und mich gebeten dies hier zu posten, da er selber gerne anonym bleiben möchte.

.......................
Einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen bringt nicht viel:

 Einfach gesagt erzeugt Kraft eine gleich große Gegenkraft. Das bedeutet, dass die Kraft, die den Hinterbau nach oben bewegt (über das Hebelverhältnis) genau der Kraft entspricht, die der Dämpfer in der jeweiligen Position entgegenbringt. Weiter eingefedert ist sie also auch höher - logisch.

 Jetzt ist es so, dass bei den berühmten 47 (?) mm Hub das Übersetzungsverhältnis so extrem wird, dass diese Gegenkraft aufgeteilt wird:
 1. Weiterhin der Dämpfer
 2. der Rahmen wird elastisch verformt. Genau wie es schon hier ( http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpo...&postcount=194 ) beschrieben wurde wird der Hauptrahmen (da der Hinterbau verhälnissmäßig steif ist) zwischen dem Hauplager und dem oberen Lager des Umlenkhebels (weis jetzt gerade nicht, wie der genannt wurde) zusammengezogen. Diese Verformung verbraucht ebenso Kraft/Energie - ab dem ominösen Punkt eben weniger als der Dämpfer. Dies wird noch dazu extrem begünstigt, da die beiden Umlenkhebel in einem sehr spitzen Winkel zueinander stehen.

 Kurzum bedeutet das, dass bei einem Dämpfer mit einer stärkeren (End)-Progressivität das Rahmenverformen schneller (bei weniger genutztem Hub am Dämpfer als 47 mm) eintritt, bei einem linearerem Dämpfer halt etwas später. Da der Winkel zwischen den Verbindungsstücken aber eine größere Rolle dabei spielt (Stichwort 1,3 Tonnen), speilt die Art des Dämpfers eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.
 Spätestens aber, wenn der Federweg komplett ausgenutzt ist - angnommen, der Rahmen verform sich noch nicht - wird es bei immernoch größeren Kraft (bei der der Dämpfer als starr angenommen werden kann) durch die Hebelstellung den Rahmen zusammen-verformen.
 Also, selbst ein Stahlfederdämpfer sollte nicht unbedingt eine entgültige Lösung sein. Er 'rauscht' nicht so durch den Federweg wie ein Luftdämpfer, absobiert also schon dabei eine Menge mehr Energie/Kraft - noch bevor die Umlenkhebel in einem ungünstigem Zustand stehen. Aber schlussendlich stehen diese Hebel doch so ungünstig, dass sie den Rahmen zum Verformen zwingen (durch die meiner Meinung nach zu dünnen Seitenbleche). Glücklicherweise tritt das jetzt nur bei sehr harten Schlägen auf, da der Stahldämpfer schon einen Teil geschluckt hat (während der 'unbedenklichen' Hebelstellung, in der es dem Rahmen weniger an den Kragen geht).

 Die Kunst wird jetzt sein, einen Stahldämpfer einzubauen, der so hart ist, dass er die 'Belastung' schon vor dem 'bösen' Hebelverhältnis wegsteckt, bzw. eben soviel Luft aufzupumpen.
  In beiden Fällen wird der theoretische Federweg nicht oder zumindest selten/schwer ausnutzbar sein. Aber es wird dem Rahmen nichts tun. 

 Wenn man den Rahmen aber dennoch groß für Extrembelastungen benutzt wird dieser immer wieder nach/ bzw. kurz vor vollem Federweg plastisch verformt und genau diese Wechselbeanspruchung kann langfristig zu einem Ermüdungsbruch im Bereich der Seitenbleche führen.  Bei normalen Benutzen wird dies sicher aber erste nach der Garantiezeit eintreten, befürchte ich.

 Aus MEINER Sicht ist der Rahmen nicht für größere Belastungen ausgelegt. Diese Vermutung ließe sich dadurch belegen, wenn Versuchsräder mit Dehnungsmesstreifen an den rissgefährdeten (oberer Link - gelber Kreis im Bild) Stellen ausgestatten mal richtig geprügelt wird. Ich würde annehmen, dass diese große Aktivität aufweisen, da das MAterial aber recht weich ist, wird es das ZUNÄCHST offensichtlich unbeschadet wegstecken.

 Das war nur meine Meinung. Ich garantiere NICHT für Richtigkeit. Und ich wollte auch niemanden den Tag versauen.

 Mein Lösungsvorschlag wäre, einen neuen Umlenkhebel (den vorderen UND den Hinteren) zu konstruieren. Die Verbindung dazwischen (das LAger) müsste leicht nach vorn, aber vor Allem deutlich nach oben verlegt werden. Das hintere Hebelteil müsste dementsprechend länger gestaltet werden. Folglich bekommt der Rahmen damit zwar etwas weniger Federweg, jedoch sicher eine höhere Lebenserwartung. 
 Nebenbei würde das evtl. noch ein besseres Wippverhalten (bei wenig genutzem Federweg - also vor allem Uphill und auf der Geraden) bedeuten, da am Anfang der Dämpfer recht progressiv angelenkt wird. Eine Uphillmaschine wird das bike davon sicher nicht, ist klar.....

 Ansonsten würde ich bei dem Hinterbau den Abstand zwischen den Lagerpunkten etwas zusammen rücken. Das sollte das Verformungsproblem auch etwas lösen.

 Leider habe ich keine Kostruktionszeichnung da, mit der ich arbeiten kann und auch KEIN Rocky in meiner Nähe/Besitz. Sonst könnte ich mich mal an CAD-Vorschläge für eine Fräswippe machen.


 Aber evtl. täusch ich mich ja sowieso.

 Achja, ich will ungern als neunmalkluger Wichtigtuer dastehen. Es hätte jedenfalls nichts mit Mr. Freeride zu tun.

 MfG
 anonym
..................


----------



## arseburn (12. August 2008)

Ein einziges Trauerspiel das ganze


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2008)

hat es jetzt endlich jemand geschafft, an eine zeitschrift zu schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (12. August 2008)

anscheinend nicht.
ich warte auch noch auf eine antwort von dem professor aus schweinfurt, zwecks begutachtung meines bikes.


----------



## ribisl (12. August 2008)

Was bleibt ist Resignation!


----------



## Lynus (12. August 2008)

Ich hab am 23.Juli an die BIKE geschrieben und folgende Antwort bekommen:

_Hallo Joachim,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Deine Anfrage und Dein Interesse an unserem BIKE-Magazin. 
Wir leiten Deine E-Mail an die Test- & Technik-Redaktion zur Beantwortung weiter. 
Gerne kannst Du auch unsere Technikhotline donnerstags von 9:30 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr unter 
der Telefonnummer: 089-72960-213 anrufen. Dort bekommst Du eine ausfÃ¼hrliche 
Beratung von einem Testredakteur. 

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Dein VerstÃ¤ndnis!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus der Redaktion

Tina Brandes 
Leserservice
Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH
Redaktionen BIKE â SURF â TOUR â FREERIDE - TREKKINGBIKE 
Steinerstr. 15, Haus D
81369 MÃ¼nchen - Germany 
Tel: ++49/ (0)89-72960-246
Fax: ++49/ (0)89/72960-240_

Wenn jemand von euch Lust & Zeit hat, kann er ja mal die Technik-Redaktion anrufen, denn obige Antwort war die einzige, die ich bis heute erhalten habe.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2008)

und das find ich völlig unverständlich. ich würd mir sicher nicht so auf den kopf ********n lassen!


----------



## hotspice (12. August 2008)

@Lynus

hi ich werde mal versuchen donnerstag dort anzurufen, wenn es noch jemand schafft könnten wir die mal richtig nerven!! wenn 20 - 30 leute dort anrufen dann sollte doch mal was passieren?????


----------



## Phil S. (12. August 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> servus,
> mich hat jemand per PN angeschrieben und mich gebeten dies hier zu posten, da er selber gerne anonym bleiben möchte...


Die Kräfte, die wie hier beschrieben den Rahmen zusammendrücken, spreizen natürlich auch die beiden Drehpunkte der Schwinge auseinander.

Wie Fotos von einem in Österreich laufenden Slayer gezeigt haben, ist die Schwinge der schwächere Teil. Die verformt sich de facto BIS ZUM BRUCH. Also, sie bricht nicht vielleicht und irgendwann, es gibt Fotos, die Risse an Stellen einer Slayer Schwinge zeigen, die exakt zum Einwirken der schon öfters beschriebenen Kräfte passen!

Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich. Mehrfach. Aber ich werde das weiter tun, so lange, bis keine Posts mehr auftauchen, die mich vermuten lassen, dass ich gewisse Fakten (und damit meine ich mehr als nur Mutmaßungen oder Theorien) noch nicht hinlänglich dargelegt habe.

Zusammengefasst, kurz formuliert, groß und fett, damit es ins Auge springt:

*-  Der Hinterbau des New Slayer ist fehlerhaft konstruiert und produziert (zu) große Kräfte.

-  Dadurch verformen sich der Rahmen und wohl noch mehr die Schwinge.

-  Dadurch kommt es zu ungeplanten Bewegungen im Hinterbau ("Hebelklappen").

-  Dadurch ist nachweisbar mindestens eine Schwinge bereits gebrochen.

-  Tricks mit dem Federbein sind keine Lösung des Problems.

-  Eine andere Schwinge aus der Prototypen-Phase hat dieses Problem wahrscheinlich nicht.

-  Die Geometrie ist aber damit für Stahlfederbeine wohl zu wenig progressiv.*

Ich werde einmal der Redaktion der Mountainbike Revue ein Mail zu diesem Thema schicken.

LG, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (12. August 2008)

Wow, was ist denn hier los? Ich habe versucht, mich hier einzulesen, aber das ist ja schon fast ein bisschen viel und ich habe keine Lust, meine Zeit damit zu verschwenden. Ich bin mit meinem Slayer90 in den letzten Wochen mehrfach im Park gefahren und habe an sich kein Klappern hören/spüren können. An einem Punkt habe ich zwar spürbar gemerkt, dass da nichts mehr geht, aber das habe ich auf einen sanften Anschlag meines Dämpfers geschoben (Stahlfeder, X-Fusion Vector DH2+, 500er Feder). Daher habe ich die Feder gegen eine 600er getauscht, was dem Bike sehr gut steht. Die Progression im Dämpfer ist recht stark eingestellt (war sie auch bei der 500er), was ich beim Switch nicht brauchte. Der Slayer ist spürbar weniger progressiv als der Switch (Einsatzbereich). Grundsätzlich fühlt sich das Bike aber bei mir nicht so an, als hätte es nur 47mm Hub zu nutzen. 
Mit der 500er Feder hatte ich sicher auch gute 20mm Sag am Dämpfer, was bedeuten würde, dass ich, wenn ich nur 47mm Hub nutzbar hätte, ja bereits mit 40% des Federwegs gefahren bin und nur noch etwa 7cm zur Verfügung hätte. Klingt schwer vorstellbar und ich kann es gerade auch nicht überprüfen, erst nächste Woche kann ich mir das mal anschauen. Aber ich werde das hier mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (13. August 2008)

Hätte mal jemand eine Zeichnung (Maße) des Federkomplexes? Halt die Position der Lagerpunkte...


----------



## haural (13. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> hat es jetzt endlich jemand geschafft, an eine zeitschrift zu schreiben?



das wird nicht viel bringen, wie auch schon der Post von Lynus zeigt...beiß nicht die Hand die dich füttert Wenn dann würde ich sowas an sensationslüsterne Magazine/Sendungen schicken die einmal die Woche erscheinen, wie z.B. Akte xyz oder Bizz, oder sowas in die Richtung. 

Würde es auch selbst machen, bin aber mit meinem "gebraucht in Amiland gekauften Rahmen und daher ohne jegliche Ansprüche" Status evtl. nicht der 100% richtige. Wenn aber jemand mit einer anständigen Rechnung von einem Händler, ner Kopie des "Abhilfeschreibens" von Bikeaction, und einer guten technischen Erklärung der Kinematik u Konstruktion vorstellig wird...

Als Redakteur würde ich mich doch über sowas Tolles zur Überbrückung der unsäglichen Sommerpausen zu füllen


----------



## Kairo (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

Bikeaction (Marco Schröder) hat zu diesem Thema im Tech-Newsletter Juli 2008 Stellung bezogen.

(Nur zur Info)

Hier der Link: http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/tech-newsletter_07_08.pdf 

Vielleicht hilft das ja dem Einen oder Anderen weiter.


----------



## Lynus (13. August 2008)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2008)

Kairo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bikeaction (Marco Schröder) hat zu diesem Thema im Tech-Newsletter Juli 2008 Stellung bezogen.
> 
> ...



ba hat nicht stellung bezogen sondern sich versucht auf jämmerliche art und weise rauszureden. nur so zur info.


----------



## hotspice (14. August 2008)

mist und ich habe es nicht geschafft bei BIKE anzurufen, hatte in der firma so viel zu tun und bis ich auf die uhr gesehen hatte war es 10 nach 12 shit :-(

muß also noch mal bis nächsten donnerstag warten.

SORRY


----------



## KäptnFR (14. August 2008)

man muss sich das einfach nochmal auf der zunge zergehen lassen: 





			
				BA schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lower-Link kann im Extremfall Kontakt zum Upper-Link haben.
> (extreme Kompression max. Bottom Out) Das ist aber nicht die Regel, und sollte bei korrekter
> Einstellung auf den Arbeitsbereicht des Dämpfers vermieden werden. Dies beschädigt die
> Links nicht, vielmehr handelt es sich um einen Resthebelweg, da die
> ...


unfassbarer schwachsinn.


der vergleich mit dem drehzalbereich des motors setzt dem ganzen das sahnehäubchen auf: Als ob das problem darin begründet wäre, daß ihr alle mit 70%sag spazieren fahrt!?!? 

Es ist natürlich mitnichten so, daß ihr alle euren "motor" dauernd 6500U/Min dreht, sondern das verdammte ding "regelt" aufgrund eines konstruktionsfehlers bei 4700U/min ab! Somit habt ihr nur 120PS zur verfügung anstatt der verprochenen (und bezahlten) 150PS. Das beste ist, daß dieser kack-motor davon dann auf dauer (scheinbar) auch noch kaputt gehen wird... (siehe gerissene/gebrochene schwinge)

wahnsinn das ganze.........


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. August 2008)

vor allem die genialen spezialausdrücke! da hat jemand ganz tief in die trickkiste gegriffen.


----------



## Osti (14. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> vor allem die genialen spezialausdrücke! da hat jemand ganz tief in die trickkiste gegriffen.



es gibt doch diesen Spruch, der hier sehr schön passt: 

"wenn du sie nicht überzeugen kannst, dann verwirre sie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (14. August 2008)

hehe, schön gesagt.


----------



## Franziskus (17. August 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander. So jetzt hab ich den Salat, bin gestern ein Slayer 50 gefahren, beim Stadler, zur Probe, eigentlich haben wir einen Rahmen für meine Freundin testen wollen. Da bin ich dann mal von so ner 50cm rampe runtergerollt und hatte das Gefühl ein komischen Klicken zu hören.. dachte aber hab mich geirrt  anscheinend nicht!

Dann hab ich doch glatt auf Ebay einen Slayer 90 rahmen für 650 Euro geschossen.. da sich das Rad extrem gut angefühlt hat... 

Das lustige, hab heute morgen bevor ich das hier alles gelesen hab, einem Freund den Rhamen gezeigt, der ist Maschinenbauer (ich zwar auch, aber mehr auf Roboter spezialisiert...), der meinte auch gleich "Oh da geht aber bestimmt ne Menge Energie in den Rahmen... durch die Anlenkung"... Ja Ja da soll Leute geben die so nen Ding bauen und andere die 10sec drauf schauen uns sofort sehen da könnte es Probs geben  

Egal, meine Frage was mach ich jetzt? der Verkäufer auf Ebay hat das Rad als 100% Ok eingestellt auch mit 150mm Federweg. Ich selcher wieder 70Kg mit voller montur? Soll ich des wagen oder vom Kauf zurück treten, wegen nicht vermerkter Fehlkonsturkion des Rahmens? Bzw. treten eigentich bei allen rahmen die Probleme auf? 

Eine andere Idee, ihr habt doch nach den rahmen gesucht den man auf den Teststand schicken kann.. bei 650 Euro sind das 18 euro pro Nase bei 40 Leut oder so... 

Man das Slayer hat sich echt geil gefahren! Warum nur Rocky Mountain!


----------



## arseburn (17. August 2008)

Vom Kauf zurück treten...unbedingt! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2008)

shit, shit, shit....obwohl ich wieder lange nicht mit dem Slayer gefahren bin, bin ich jetzt wieder an dem Punkt "Kacke...was für ein Fehlkauf".
Ich hatte es mir eigentlich gekauft damit ich ein Bike habe das leicht genug für Tour ist, aber mitdem man es auch mal ein wenig krachen lassen kann. Das Einsatzgebiet hat sich nun wegen dem unsbekannten Anlenkproblem auf Tour und leichte Singletrails dezimiert.
Was mache ich nun?????
Was macht ihr jetzt mit euen Rahmen?

Es gibt ja noch schöne andere Rahmen, nur das Verkaufen des Slayer Rahmens ist ja momentan etwas schlecht.

Nach dem Einsatz meines Bruders in Porte du Soleil, wo das Slayer und seinem Hintern ne gute Figur gemacht hat, beziehe ich den Fehlkauf wohl auch auf die 66 SL. Die ist so verdammt störisch geworden. Beim Ein- und beim Ausfedern. Oder es liegt einfach nur an der falschen Einstellung meines Bruders. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit euer 66SL?
Hätte ich mir mal von vornherein ne Fox gekauft......
Für das Momentand Einsatzgebiet ist sie ja etwas oversized..


----------



## dirtpaw (18. August 2008)

@franzikus:
also ich hab das so verstanden: beim freundlichen Fachhändler probefahren, dann via ebay kaufen. Sehr günstig natürlich. Dann soll aber der ebay verkäufer natürlich auch für Deine Versäumnisse gerade stehen, sich über das Rad zu informieren. Kann man ja erwarten für 650 Euro. Alles klar!
Offiziell gibt es keine Fehlkonstruktion. Die Verantwortung musst schon Du tragen!
Entweder Fachhändler, teuer dann mit Service und Garantie, ODER ebay von privat und billig. Aber bitte nicht von allem das Beste!


----------



## dirtpaw (18. August 2008)

hab noch was vergessen:
Noch besser: alle aus dem Forum sollen für die Versäumnisse zahlen! 18 Euro pro user..... unübertrefflich.....


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> @franzikus:
> also ich hab das so verstanden: beim freundlichen Fachhändler probefahren, dann via ebay kaufen. Sehr günstig natürlich. Dann soll aber der ebay verkäufer natürlich auch für Deine Versäumnisse gerade stehen, sich über das Rad zu informieren. Kann man ja erwarten für 650 Euro. Alles klar!
> Offiziell gibt es keine Fehlkonstruktion. Die Verantwortung musst schon Du tragen!
> Entweder Fachhändler, teuer dann mit Service und Garantie, ODER ebay von privat und billig. Aber bitte nicht von allem das Beste!





			
				dirtpaw schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch was vergessen:
> Noch besser: alle aus dem Forum sollen für die Versäumnisse zahlen! 18 Euro pro user..... unübertrefflich....



danke!


----------



## Franziskus (18. August 2008)

Jetzt bleibt mal ruhig hier 

Wir haben nach dem Rahmen für meine Freundin gesucht, nicht für mich. Zudem ist der Rahmen eh viel zu klein gewesen ich brauche 18" den gibt es aber eh nicht mehr. was also machen wenn es keinen 18" gibt.. dann muss man online kaufen. und da das Slayer eh nicht mehr produziert wird... kann man eh fast nur noch gebraucht kaufen... und dann brauch ich nur den Rahmen nicht das ganze Rad!

Also immer langsam hier! 

der Rahmen ist gebraucht, was mich nicht stört, nur das da Hebel an einander knallen ist lächerlich bei einem Rad was mal 5400 Euro gekostet hat (wenn auch das komplett Rad). jeder Rahmen der 300 Euro kostet funktioniert vielleicht nicht so gut aber er ist technisch ohne Mängel! 

Und meines Erachtens hat man so etwas zu vermerken... das da irgendwas mit einander kollidiert, das halte ich für selbstverständlich. Aber bestimmt würden hier auch gerne einige ihre Rahmen losbekommen ohne das "kleine Problem" zu erwähnen, denn das lässt den Preis wohl doch extrem in den Keller fallen.... 

Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das Rocky es schafft Fehlerlose Rahmen zu brutzeln, und hab mir nix größeres bei gedacht.

Ich finde es eher viel mehr als Frechheit, das es noch Ausläufermodelle gibt, die über 2000 Euro kosten und dann nix aber rein gar nix zu erwähnt wird, seitens des Händlers!


----------



## michaellindner (18. August 2008)

@franziskus
Würde mich mal interessieren, bei welchem Stadler du warst? In Fürth ist das Problem nämlich weithin bekannt, da mein Slayer jetzt schon zum 4. mal zur Reklamation war und immer wieder mit irgendwelchen neuen Achsen, die keine Verbesserung brachten (wie auch), oder Vorschlägen für die Dämpfereinstellung wieder herausgegeben wurden.
Da wundert es schon, dass die Probefahrten machen lassen und das Teil so verkaufen als wär damit alles in bester Ordnung.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (18. August 2008)

Naja, das die Händler die noch Bikes haben, diese auch verkaufen wollen ist doch klar. Schliesslich sind die Bikes bezahlt und kosten jeden Tag Geld den sie im Laden stehen. Würd ich jetzt mal ohne Vorkenntnisse hingehen und der Verkäufer hält mir 'nen Zettel mit "Einstellungsrichtlinien zur Nutzung des vollen Federwegs" vor die Nase, dann könnte er den Haufen Bolzen mit Rädern behalten(und dessen sind die sich mit Sicherheit auch bewusst).


----------



## Franziskus (18. August 2008)

beim stadler in Regensburg.

da hat keiner was zu gesagt... nur das es eben "nur" noch 2222â¬ kostet, was meiner Freundin dann aber zu teuer war. Und mir zu klein... dann hab ich den 18" bei ebay gesehen und wie gesagt das Rad gibt es ja nur noch als Auslaufmodell... da soll mal einer noch einen 18" finden! da hab ich zugeschlagen... 

Nur dann zu lesen das da hebel kollidieren.. hatte kurz ein paar Infos zu gelesen, ein Freeride Magazin von vor ein paar Jahren, etc. wo es hoch gelobt wurde, dann einen Artikel zu dem SCX wo nochmals erwÃ¤hnt wurde das fÃ¼r hÃ¤rteres und Bikeparks das "alte" new slayer die bessere wahl ist... Super dachte ich mir und hab es eben gekauft... 

dann bin ich erst Ã¼ber die probleme hier gestolpert.... 

Klar ist das *******, aber ich hatte auch mal einen Rahmen von Fatmodul, da ist die Schwinge stÃ¤ndig an den hauptrahmen geschlagen und wisst ihr was! das lustige ist, der hersteller schrieb damals "ein rad mit dem man auch mal in den Bikepark kann" nur ab 50 cm gabs eben kollisionen, weil der Hinterbau zu weich war und sich noch ein stÃ¼ck verformte.

Fatmodul hat anstandslos den Rahmen getauscht, gegen ein nagelneues Nachserienmodell...

Also nochmal fÃ¼r Rocky Mountain. es gibt Hersteller die Ihren Fehler einsehen und den ganzen Rahmen tauschen!

Das mit den 11mm Sag ist doch reine Abzocke. die wollen nur das der rahmen wenn Ã¼berhaupt dann bricht, also so spÃ¤t erst bricht das er aus den 5 jahren Garantie ist! dann ist es ihnen wurscht, denn dann mÃ¼sst ihr ja zahlen fÃ¼r den Rahmenbruch! 

und auf so was lass ich mich nicht ein. 

Ich hab damals den rahmen auch vertickert auf ebay, nur hab ich dazu geschrieben das eben die Teile kollidieren und das Rad daher nicht fÃ¼r schweres gelÃ¤nde geeignet ist! Das sollte auch selbstverstÃ¤ndlich sein! Aber wer macht schon gern minus!

gruÃ


----------



## haural (18. August 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> @franzikus:
> also ich hab das so verstanden: beim freundlichen Fachhändler probefahren, dann via ebay kaufen. Sehr günstig natürlich. Dann soll aber der ebay verkäufer natürlich auch für Deine Versäumnisse gerade stehen, sich über das Rad zu informieren. Kann man ja erwarten für 650 Euro. Alles klar!
> Offiziell gibt es keine Fehlkonstruktion. Die Verantwortung musst schon Du tragen!
> Entweder Fachhändler, teuer dann mit Service und Garantie, ODER ebay von privat und billig. Aber bitte nicht von allem das Beste!



Grundsätzliche Zustimmung. Aber das Wort Garantie und Service in Zusammenhang mit RM zu nennen...

Wie fangen viele Geschichten/Märchen so schön an: Es war einmal...


----------



## Franziskus (18. August 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> hab noch was vergessen:
> Noch besser: alle aus dem Forum sollen für die Versäumnisse zahlen! 18 Euro pro user..... unübertrefflich.....



ich glaube du hast nicht ganz begriffen was ich sagen wollte, aber bei 2100... post ist das auch schon mal schnell vergessen. irgendwo bei seite 80 oder so habt ihr geschrieben, dass ihr einen Rahmen braucht den man zerstören kann, zwecks Nachweis einer Fehlkonstruktion. Da schriebt dann einer "das sind dann ca. 50 euro pro Nase bei 40 Leuten" und darauf haben auch gleich welche geantwortet mit " ja klar 50 Euro pro Nase sind mir das wert!".... 

hier hättet ihr einen Rahmen bei dem ihr keine 50 sondern 18 Euro pro Nase hinblättert... was mal ungemein billiger ist. aber nur zu dann muss halt einer von euch sein Slayer zerstören lassen, ich habs doch nur gut gemeint!


----------



## dirtpaw (19. August 2008)

ich lese hier immer "ihr". Du Wohltäter willst also keinen Teil Deiner 650Euro tragen? Nur "Ihr" mit 18Euro? Ich versteh Dich schon richtig, keine Angst.
Wende Dich an Deinen ebay Verkäufer und sag: Ich will meine 650Euro zurück, da gibts im Internet ein Forum und die haben geschrieben der Rahmen funktioniert nicht! Alternativ kann aber auch der Papa den schwebend unwirksamen KV nachträglich nicht genehmigen! Falls alle Stricke reissen....
Ich als Verkäufer würd Dir auf jeden Fall was erzählen....


----------



## arseburn (19. August 2008)

@ Dirtpaw

Du würdest den Rahmen natürlich ohne Murren kaufen wollen...auch wenn Du über gewisse Mängel bescheid wissen würdest....ist klar! An den Weihnachtsmann glaubst Du auch wahrscheinlich noch.
Er hat hier ein Angebot unterbreitet, dass in meinen Augen gar nicht mal so verkehrt ist...vorausgesetzt die Leute wollen mal was unternehmen. Aber das ganze, das sich hier abspielt ist so typisch Deutsch....das ich schon wieder die Lust verliere, mich weiter dazu zu äußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (19. August 2008)

@ arseburn

ich habe den professor in schweinfurt mittlerweile schon ein paar mal angemailt, nur leider noch keine antwort bekommen!!!!!

daher passiert im moment nix, SIND VIELLEICHT SEMESTERFERIEN?????

man wartet halt mal, aber ich weiß viele hier im forum labern aber können nicht warten.

wäre ich gandalf hätte ich schon gezaubert  aber das geht halt leider nicht.

grins


----------



## bestmove (19. August 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> @ Dirtpaw
> 
> Du würdest den Rahmen natürlich ohne Murren kaufen wollen...auch wenn Du über gewisse Mängel bescheid wissen würdest....ist klar!



Es gibt aktuell keinen offiziellen Konstruktionsfehler!! Also kann der Rahmen einwandfrei angeboten und verkauft werden. Auch im Ebay sollte man die Verkäufer nicht mit inoffiziellen Aussagen belästigen! Wenn sich der Käufer erst im nachhinein Gedanken macht ist das allein sein Problem.


----------



## arseburn (19. August 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell keinen offiziellen Konstruktionsfehler!! Also kann der Rahmen einwandfrei angeboten und verkauft werden. Auch im Ebay sollte man die Verkäufer nicht mit inoffiziellen Aussagen belästigen! Wenn sich der Käufer erst im nachhinein Gedanken macht ist das allein sein Problem.



Glaubst Du den Bullshit den Du da schreibst eigentlich auch selbst?
Du willst mir also glaubhaft machen, dass Du ein Produkt, von dem Du weisst, dass 99% aller Besitzer in einem Forum Probleme damit haben, kaufen würdest? 
Was ist eigentlich offiziell? Die Aussage von einem BA Techniker oder die von fast 40 Besitzern? Die Aussage von jemandem, dessen täglich Brot davon abhängig ist, ist also die einzig wahre?
Natürlich ist es das Problem des Käufers...wessen sonst? Darum bin ich auch auf des Käufers Seite.


----------



## hotspice (19. August 2008)

wegen ebay,

hallo der verkäufer, wenn privat, schreibt aus dem rm katalog einfach den text ab. was kann er da falsch machen???

auserdem liest nicht jeder private ebayverkäufer hier im forum mit, woher zum teufel soll er es dann wissen. ich schätze 90% der new slayer fahrer wußten auch nix davon bis sie es hier gelesen haben.

und der verkäufer auf ebay kann gar nix dazu, also wenn du auf ebay was kaufst, von privat oder geschäft dann weißt du ganz genau was du willst oder was dich erwartet, denn wenn du dies nicht wüßtest wärst du ja im fachgeschäft und nicht auf ebay!!!

perfekt und billig geht halt mal nicht, auf ebay gibt es auch kein support falls was sein sollte.

und für 650 ist wohl spottebillig. link mal die auktion mal hier rein oder schicke sie mir als pn.

thankz


----------



## dirtpaw (19. August 2008)

es geht hier gar nicht darum, ob man den Rahmen kauft wenn man weiss dass er (wahrscheinlich) Probleme hat. Natürlich wird man ihn wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.
Der Fall hier ist anders: Nachträglich feststellen, dass da vielleicht was im Argen ist und dann was fordern wofür nicht bezahlt wurde.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das ist weder ein typisch deutsches Problem noch Bullshit sondern eher eine Charakter-/Stilfrage.
Ähnliches gilt auch für die Wortwahl in Foren.


----------



## hotspice (19. August 2008)

also wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre es mir am liebsten alle würden ihre rahmen von rocky getauscht bekommen.

ich würde dann meine SE behalten und ihn in 10 jahren für den hundert fachen wert als einzelstück an ein museum verkaufen, ins industriemuseum für fehlentwicklungen


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. August 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> wegen ebay,
> ich schätze 90% der new slayer fahrer wußten auch nix davon bis sie es hier gelesen haben.



....und waren mit dem Bike wahrscheinlich auch zufrieden bis irgend so ein  Jammerlappen hier im Forum ein Fass aufgemacht hat und auf einmal kriegen alle das Kotzen und kommen mit den tollsten Ideen daher. 

paranoia forever


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. August 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Aber das ganze, das sich hier abspielt ist so typisch Deutsch....



Allerdings ! Du Deutscher !


----------



## arseburn (19. August 2008)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Allerdings ! Du Deutscher !



Wie hab ich das jetzt zu deuten?


----------



## Lynus (19. August 2008)

Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen mit unserem Problem an die BIKE gewandt, heute kam -auf Nachfrage- folgende Antwort:

_Hallo Herr .........,
Wir haben uns mit Bike Action in Verbindung gesetzt, hier ist deren
Stellungnahme und im Anhang ein PDF [Tech Newsletter 07/08] mit Erläuterungen. Mehr Infos haben wir derzeit (noch) nicht dazu:

*...
es gibt im Bike-Forum derzeit Korrespondenz zwischen den Benutzern der alten Slayer 2006 (Slayer 50, 70) und Slayer 50 aus 2007. Es besteht von deren Seite ein Zweifel an der Konstruktion, da diese Benutzer (derzeit 6 bekannte Fälle, 3 zur Prüfung der Rahmen bei uns) nicht den seinerzeit im Katalog veröffentlichten Federweg von 150 mm im Fahrbetrieb ausschöpfen. Wird der Federweg von 150 mm durch die Raderhebungskurve voll ausgenutzt, berühren sich bei einigen Modellen die Links. Crux an der Sache ist, wird der SAG nach der entsprechenden Vorgabe eingestellt, so wird der 150mm Federweg nur bei max. Beanspruchung (Sprünge/Drops) erreicht. Der reguläre Arbeitsbereich
des Hinterbaus liegt dann bei ca. 142-145mm nutzbarem Weg. Dies entspricht auch dem vorgegebenen Verwendungszweck als Super Cross Country Bike/All Mountain. Wird nun der SAG erhöht, und der Druck im  Fox RP abgesenkt, so reicht die Endprogression nicht mehr aus, und die Gelenke berühren sich früher, bei erreichen von ca. 149mm Raderhebung. Laut Aussage von Rocky Mountain ist ein Berühren des Lower- und Upper Links nicht bedenklich für die Konstruktion. Dies habe ich recht sachlich auf unserer Seite geschildert, s. anhängende Stellungnahme (Newsletter), welche auch im Konsens mit den Rocky-Fachhändlern derzeit seine Berechtigung hat. Mehrheitlich haben Slayer Besitzer aus 2006 keine derartigen Fälle geschildert, daher habe ich mir 3 dieser Bikes zum Test kommen lassen.

Marco Schröder
Tech Support*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christoph Listmann
Ressortleiter Test & Technik
BIKE Magazin, Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH_


Parallel dazu kam folgende Mail vom stellvertretenden Chefredakteur Ole Zimmer:

_Lieber ......., 

Vielen Dank für Ihre e-Mail. Sorry, dass Sie noch nichts von uns gehört haben  unsere Test- und Technik-Redakteure stecken derzeit bis Oberkante Unterlippe in den Messevorbereitungen, sind permanent auf Neuheiten-Präsentationen und machen teilweise Urlaub. Ein wenig Geduld noch. Seien Sie doch bitte so nett und schildern Sie uns Ihr Problem konkret  oder ist die Beschreibung aus Ihrer ersten Mail ausreichend? Dann können wir uns konkret damit befassen. An Forums-Diskussionen möchten wir uns nicht beteiligen, auch zur Recherche sind sie gänzlich ungeeignet. 

Ihnen noch eine gute Woche und viele Grüße aus München. 

Bleiben Sie gewogen. 
Ole Zimmer

---
Ole Zimmer

Stellvertretender Chefredakteur
Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH
Redaktion BIKE 
_

Ich werde nun also -nochmal- das Problem in möglichst einfachen Worten beschreiben und denen mitteilen. Dennoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Jungs bei der BIKE an dem Problem interessiert sind, nur eben momentan alle Hände voll zu tun haben, sich auf die Messe vorzubereiten. 
Sobald sich was Neues ergibt, geb ich es an euch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (19. August 2008)

...*lach*....6 bekannte Fälle...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. August 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> n. An Forums-Diskussionen möchten wir uns nicht beteiligen, auch zur Recherche sind sie gänzlich ungeeignet.




.....lach..... warum wohl ?

Weil immer ein Haufen Bullshit erzaehlt wird und sich jeder der keine Ahnung hat dranhaengt...


----------



## arseburn (19. August 2008)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> .....lach..... warum wohl ?
> 
> Weil immer ein Haufen Bullshit erzaehlt wird und sich jeder der keine Ahnung hat dranhaengt...



s.o


----------



## Nofaith (19. August 2008)

@ Lynus

Ich würd mal abklären wieviel Bikes hier tatsächlich von dem Problem betroffen sind und diese Zahl(eventuell mit Adresse) an die Bike weiterleiten. Umso höher die Anzahl der Betroffenen ist, je mehr Interesse dürfte das Thema bei der Redaktion wecken(scheint ja schon vorhanden). 

Wichtig ist aber das es gesicherte Fälle sind und nicht Leute die einfach auf den Zug springen und hoffen auf der Schiene einen neuen Rahmen abstauben zu können!


----------



## big toe (20. August 2008)

Dass die Bike auch Tests durchführen will, find ich schon mal nicht schlecht! Bin aber  gespannt was sich dabei ergibt. Am Ende bestätigt der Prof der Schweinfurter Uni, dass ein Konstruktionsfehler vorliegt aber die Bike versucht Rocky den Rücken zu stärken und bestätigt das Gegenteil.

Wollte vielleicht auch auf die Eurobike fahren. Versuche dann den Jungs am Rocky Stand mal auf den Schlips zu treten! 

Fährt von Euch noch Jemand auf die Eurobike?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. August 2008)

ja ich bin da.


----------



## Franziskus (20. August 2008)

Hallo, nein ich würde mich natührlich auch daran beteileigen.. das mit "ihr" kommt da wieder mal falsch rüber! Fakt ist bei mir, der Verkäufer wusste von dem Problem, da ich kurz nach dem Kauf eine Frage diesbezüglich gestellt habe. Fakt ist auch er hat den rahmen im Titel mit Freeride und Downhill bezeichnet und nicht als XC Bike wie später korregiert... Aber Fakt ist auch, das er meint, sein Rahmen hätte das Problem nicht. Ich werde daher am WE nach Österreich fahren, mit draufsetzten und schaun was passiert... 

Ich denke wenn der Rahmen den Fehler hat, er davon wusste das es Rahmen mit dem Problem gibt, hat er einfach wichtige Informationen vorenthalten! und ich wiege nur 65Kg, bin also recht leicht. 

Vielleicht passt da ja auch alles und es gibt kein problem! wir werden sehen. 

Keine Ahnung darf man eine Ebay Auktion hier einstellen? danke


----------



## larussa (21. August 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hallo bin auf der suche nach aufgebauten slayer pics bevorzugt in gr s
> falls hier schon welche unterwegs sind bitte posten



mh normalerweise finde ich sowas günstig und gut ohne lange zu suchen, ich nutze jasella, (da kann man die günstigste und aktuelleste Auktionen bei Ebay auf ein Blick sehen) hab aber gerade nach "slayer" geschaut und nichts gefunden, vielleicht kommt noch was rein. ich sag dann dir gern Bescheid wenn du nioch INteresse hast


----------



## hotspice (22. August 2008)

@ stylo77

ist S 16,5 zoll?

falls ja kann ich dir gerne ein paar pics zumailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (22. August 2008)

jo 16,5 isn s rahmen, gibt ja immerhin auch noch xs
aber mal davon abgesehn is der zitierte post vom stylo der aller erste hier im thread
des könnte sich vllt schon erledigt ham


----------



## hotspice (22. August 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> jo 16,5 isn s rahmen, gibt ja immerhin auch noch xs
> aber mal davon abgesehn is der zitierte post vom stylo der aller erste hier im thread
> des könnte sich vllt schon erledigt ham



stimmt nicht ganz 

den   Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread  habe ich aufgemacht, die moderatoren haben da nur was davorgesetzt 


wie war das jetzt mit den bildern von 16,5 wer braucht sie?


----------



## kleiner rocky (22. August 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz
> 
> den   Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread  habe ich aufgemacht, die moderatoren haben da nur was davorgesetzt



ok des kann ich net wissen da ich damals noch net hier angemeldet war 

also ich brauch keine, hab ja selber eins in 16,5 
hier der beweise....wobei des foto nimmer ganz aktuell is, hab ja jetzt nen rockring und ne shiftguide dran, muß am WE mal wieder welle machen, wenn ich schon net zum biken komm....


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2008)

wie iss die domain im vergleich zur eigentlich verbauen all mountain??? ich überlege auch gerade nach ner neuen gabel, allerdings ist das budget eher knapp.


----------



## kleiner rocky (22. August 2008)

naja die allmountain kann ich net wirklich beurteilen, da meine nach 2 tagn fahrn schon den geist aufgegeben hat; zugstufe geplatzt und dämpferbuchsen beidseitig stark ausgeschlagen 
und da ich kein bock auf warten hatte und ich des bike auch erst 4 alt war, hab ich halt drauf bestanden dass ich ne andre gabel will
und da die domain zufällig beim stadler rumstand ham se mir halt die eingebaut

kann aber sagen dass die domain bisher gröbere sachen unversehrt überstanden hat, des einzige was halt n bissel nervig is, is des u-turn, bei ner rumppigen abfahrt schraubt sich des gern mal n bissel rein
sonst bin ich aber echt zufrieden, vorallem dass des ne 318 is, da ich einige kenn die die 302 fahrn und die is schon recht weich im vergleich zu meiner, hat ja auch kein motion control


----------



## Zitzenfichte (25. August 2008)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage an euch. Und zwar knackt es bei meinem new Slayer ganz arg wenn ich pedaliere und im Wiegetritt noch mehr. Hab auch schon das Tretlager inkl. Kurbel gewechselt knacken ist immer noch da. Gefühlsmäßig kommt es aus der Kurbelregion. WEnn ich im Downhill ohne treten fahre und springe ist nix zu hören. Da können es doch auch nicht die Lager von der SChwinge sein? Sattel hab ich auch gecheckt. Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr wo das Knacken her kommt. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (25. August 2008)

Sind die Schwingenlager...fetten und wieder schön festziehn !! Ich hab mittelfesten Schraubenkleber draufgeknallt damit die sich nicht mehr losziehn....hat geholfen


----------



## Magura952 (25. August 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> shit, shit, shit....obwohl ich wieder lange nicht mit dem Slayer gefahren bin, bin ich jetzt wieder an dem Punkt "Kacke...was für ein Fehlkauf".
> Ich hatte es mir eigentlich gekauft damit ich ein Bike habe das leicht genug für Tour ist, aber mitdem man es auch mal ein wenig krachen lassen kann. Das Einsatzgebiet hat sich nun wegen dem unsbekannten Anlenkproblem auf Tour und leichte Singletrails dezimiert.
> Was mache ich nun?????
> Was macht ihr jetzt mit euen Rahmen?
> ...



Ich verchecke meinen bald....spare gerade für wat neues...was kommen wird ist noch unklar...auf jeden Fall kein Rocky   Verkaufen kannste den immer....du weist doch JEDEN MORGEN STEHT EIN DEPP AUF....


----------



## arseburn (25. August 2008)

...Leute...lasst Euch nicht so verarschen...und mit mir hat Rocky auch einen potentiellen Flatlinekäufer verloren


----------



## flatmoon (25. August 2008)

Bitte gebt nicht einfach auf und verkauft euer altmetall!!!
Geht zu euerem Händler und reklamiert es!


----------



## Magura952 (25. August 2008)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Bitte gebt nicht einfach auf und verkauft euer altmetall!!!
> Geht zu euerem Händler und reklamiert es!



Geht nicht...kommt aus zweiter Hand


----------



## big toe (25. August 2008)

Solange Rocky den Konstruktionsfehler nicht bestätigt, oder besser gesagt anerkennt, wird bei den Händlern auch nichts reklamiert.

Langsam verliere ich aber auch die Geduld, es sollte endlich mal was passieren!


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. August 2008)

bei der technik-hotline der bike hat immer noch niemand angerufen? ihr glaubt wohl, dass die EUCH anrufen werden, oder?
hauptsache jammern...ganz großes kino!


----------



## Magura952 (25. August 2008)

Hab das Thema abgeschrieben....ist mir schnuppe kommt was neues evtl Alutech...ma gucken und dann hat sich das erledigt...ärger mich nicht mehr damit rum !


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. August 2008)

gratuliere.


----------



## xtobix (25. August 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> was neues evtl Alutech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (25. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bei der technik-hotline der bike hat immer noch niemand angerufen? ihr glaubt wohl, dass die EUCH anrufen werden, oder?
> hauptsache jammern...ganz großes kino!



und was trägst Du sonst so zum Thema bei?


----------



## arseburn (25. August 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> Solange Rocky den Konstruktionsfehler nicht bestätigt, oder besser gesagt anerkennt, wird bei den Händlern auch nichts reklamiert.
> 
> Langsam verliere ich aber auch die Geduld, es sollte endlich mal was passieren!



Mit der Einstellung kann das auch nichts werden....


----------



## Phil S. (25. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bei der technik-hotline der bike hat immer noch niemand angerufen? ihr glaubt wohl, dass die EUCH anrufen werden, oder?
> hauptsache jammern...ganz großes kino!


Ich hab´ vor fast zwei Wochen der Mountainbike Revue ein Mail geschrieben, bisher haben die keinen Muckser von sich gegeben.

LG, Phil


----------



## Lynus (26. August 2008)

Wer den Thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt -was einige anscheinend nicht tun-, weiß, dass sich die  Jungs von der BIKE nach der Eurobike mal mit dem Problem beschäftigen wollen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. August 2008)

ohne dauernden druck wird das aber so oder so nichts werden. dass ein paar schon resignieren ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. August 2008)

Aber was willste machen, ständig bei BA anrufen? Mein Händler sagt auch das man hier solange Rocky keine Fehler eingesteht nichts machen kann. Warum soll ich den hier noch großartig Energie investieren. Mit solchen Aktionen verliert Rocky halt ein paar potenzielle Käufer, aber was interessiert es schon eine Firma wie Rocky ob sie jetzt 40 künftige Käufer mehr hat. 

Ich werd mein New Slayer jetzt halt so lange fahren bis ich genügend Geld bei Seite habe um mit einen anderen Rahmen von garantiert nicht merh Rocky zu kaufen. Dann wird das Slayer halt verkloppt, im Notfall halt unter Wert was zwar echt schade ist aber was willste machen.

Mir war das ganze eine Lektion, ich habe das Slayer 2006 im Februar gekauft, mehr oder weniger gleich als es Verfügbar war. Also nie neue Modelle kaufen heisst es für mich, zumindest nicht von Rocky.

Ich werd weiterhin meinen Händler nerven, nur BA nerven denke ich bringt da nciht mehr soviel. 

Ist halt meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. August 2008)

40 leute schreiben sämtlichen magazinen (es gibt doch wohl noch ein paar mehr als nur die bike, oder täusch ich mich da, hm? siehe phil s.! bikesportnews, mountain bike revue, mountain bike, freeride, mountainbike rider, die englischen bzw amerikanischen magazine wird wohl auch jemand anschreiben können!) mails, in denen das problem sachlich, unemotional und deutlich geschildert wird, v.a. auch mit technischem hintergrund (da muss ich wieder auf die postings von phil s. erweisen, da kann man einiges übernehmen).



Osti schrieb:


> und was trägst Du sonst so zum Thema bei?



mehr als du. ich provoziere und versuche, die leute hier am resignieren zu hindern. du bist ja dein new slayer schon losgeworden, oder...?


----------



## Osti (26. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> mehr als du. ich provoziere und versuche, die leute hier am resignieren zu hindern. du bist ja dein new slayer schon losgeworden, oder...?



schön, dass du provozierst, scheinst ja auch nicht betroffen zu sein, da kann man das ja mal machen. Sorry für die Polemik, aber ich bin betroffen. 

Und nein, ich bin mein Slayer noch nicht losgeworden, habe es bisher auch gar nicht versucht und was ich bisher unternommen habe, kannst du wohl kaum beurteilen. Du kannst drauf wetten, dass ich bestimmt nicht zuhause gesessen habe, Däumchen gedreht und darauf gewartet habe, dass andere Leute mein Problem lösen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. August 2008)

schön, nur scheinst du da einer von ganz wenigen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. August 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schön, nur scheinst du da einer von ganz wenigen zu sein.



Meinst Du ... es gibt Menschen die hängen halt nicht alles an die Große Glocke ... gelle ....


----------



## big toe (26. August 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung kann das auch nichts werden....




Ist vielleicht etwas anders rüber gekommen als ich es wollte. Mit, es sollte mal endlich was passieren, meinte ich Seitens BA oder Rocky und nicht die anderen User hier im Forum.

Hat Jemand den Konstruktionsfehler ausführlich schriftlich niedergeschrieben? Will den anderen Magazinen (siehe weiter oben) ne Mail schreiben und in technischer Formulierung bin ich nicht sonderlich gut


----------



## arseburn (26. August 2008)

Phil S. hat das 2 Mal vor ein paar Seiten wirklich gut analysiert....


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. August 2008)

außerdem gehts da nicht nur ums prinzip!

Ob jetzt irgendwas gegeneinanderschlägt und ein unangenehmes geräusch produziert, oder ob nicht der gesamte federweg ausgenutz wird, ist doch egal...

wer seinen rahmen aber viel in verwendung hat, wird früher oder später risse entdecken und die sind nicht harmlos....


----------



## hotspice (28. August 2008)

einbauhöhe eurer gabeln im new slayer?

was sind die einbauhöhen eurer gabeln im slayer? möchte ne andere reinbauen aber diese hätte über 2 cm weniger einbauhöhe und ich möchte mir das fahrverhalten nicht vollkommen versauen. mir würde die neue magura mit 140mm fw gut gefallen.


----------



## Bikeaddict (28. August 2008)

würde ich nicht machen. der lenkwinkel des slayers ist nicht übermäßig flach...
ich bin am anfang mit einer pike gefahren, hab sie dann aber aufgrund der zu geringen einbauhöhe gegen eine lyrik getauscht. mit pike hat man fast 69° lenkwinkel  ... super wendig in spitzkehren, aber sobald es steiler wird, ein krampf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (28. August 2008)

@Bikeaddict

danke für deine aussage, aber leider ist das nicht die bauhöhe ;-)

könntest du diese bitte mal messen?
thanks


----------



## Bikeaddict (28. August 2008)

pike 520
lyrik 545


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. August 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> einbauhöhe eurer gabeln im new slayer?



domain 318 is 160mm: 545


----------



## slow-old-yeti (29. August 2008)

Hallo Newslayermitstreiter 
Frage: Hat schon einer von Euch Erfahrungen wie der Stadler in Regensburg mit dem Hinterbauproblem umgeht, würde mich brennend interessieren bevor ich mit Denen direkt in kontakt trete.
Infos gerne per PM oder e-mail.
Rock On.  s-o-y


----------



## flatmoon (29. August 2008)

Ist egal wie die reagieren. Bitte nervt euere Händler weiter. Die sind euer Ansprechpartner und nur die können das Problem an BA weitertragen. BA weiß ja bis heute nur etwas von 4 offiziellen an sie heran getragenen Problemen. Der Rest hier im Forum ist für die nur Vermutung und nicht relevant. Erklärt das Prob dem Händler dann soll der versuchen euer Rad laut Tech-Newsletter einzustellen. Tritt das Problem dann wieder auf, soll der Händler das an BA weiterleiten und um Stellungnahme/Abhilfe bitte etc. Nur so kann BA deutlich werden wie viel Bikes betroffen sind.


----------



## big toe (1. September 2008)

War heute bei meinem Händler und hab ihn noch mal auf unser Problem angesprochen. Er hat dann direkt in meinem Beisein BA angerufen. Und jetzt kommts! BA meinte, die 152mm Federweg im Katalog wären eine unglückliche Angabe gewesen, tatsächlich würde der Hinterbau 140-145mm Federweg zu Verfügung stellen und es sei so geplant, dass der Dämpfer nicht den vollen Hub ausnutzt. Die Kollision der beiden Links im Extremfall wäre auch normal.


.


----------



## flatmoon (1. September 2008)

Der Federweg erreicht aber nur 125mm und nie 145mm.


----------



## michaellindner (1. September 2008)

> BA meinte, die 152mm Federweg im Katalog wären eine _unglückliche Angabe_ gewesen, tatsächlich würde der Hinterbau 140-145mm Federweg zu Verfügung stellen und es sei _so geplant_, dass der Dämpfer nicht den vollen Hub ausnutzt



Traurig, dass die Händler solch eine Aussage, die sich ja ganz offensichtlich nach fauler Ausrede anhört, einfach so hinnehmen und den schwarzen Peter mal wieder dem Kunden zuschieben, statt sich um dessen Interessen zu kümmern. Man könnte meinen, die haben Angst vorm großen Importeur.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michaellindner (1. September 2008)

Und wenn man das schriftlich hätte, was sie dir da am Telefon gesagt haben, dann gibt es da ja auch noch die sogenannte Prospekthaftung und das Bike hätte somit eine im Prospekt bzw. Katalog zugesicherte Eigenschaft nicht. In solch einem Fall wäre ein Rücktritt vom Vertrag möglich, d. h. Rad zurück - Geld zurück. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die diese Aussag auch schriftlich machen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. September 2008)

naja, im tech-newsletter steht ja auch so was in die richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaellindner (1. September 2008)

@JoeDesperado
Habs mir eben noch mal durchgelesen. Steht aber leider nirgends so oder so ähnlich. Im Gegenteil, es steht zweimal drin, dass durchaus 150 mm zur Verfügung stehen, die jedoch im normalen Bereich nicht genutzt werden sollen und nur so ne Art Reserve darstellen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. September 2008)

auweh, dann hatte ich das falsch in erinnerung.


----------



## LautSprecher (1. September 2008)

Eine Lüge auf die andere, wenn das so weitergeht wird mein Slayer sofort verkauft, sowas ist Betrug. ( Die Angabe mit FW)
Auf der andere Seite die miese Abwicklung, wen mir jemand ein guten Preis für mein Slayer-SXC-Frame bietet, weg isser.


----------



## decolocsta (1. September 2008)

das SXC ist doch nicht betroffen, dachte ich???


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2008)

nö, es handelt sich hier tatsächlich nur ums new slayer.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2008)

auf der anderen seite schön zu sehn wie sich rocky hier seinen ruf ruiniert.....das gibt einem ein gewisses maß an genugtuung.....


----------



## LautSprecher (2. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das SXC ist doch nicht betroffen, dachte ich???



Natürlich sind die SXC´s nicht betroffen, aber wer weiß was in nem Jahr rauskommt?  Außerdem ist die Service-Abwicklung katastrophal, dafür hab ich einfach zuviel Geld ausgegeben.

Das neue Nomad oder Bullit schauen gut aus, mal schaun.


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2008)

Rocky machen schon seit Jahren mit den Kunden was sie wollen...

1 Jahr Garantie auf DH und FR Rahmen
03Switch das nur noch am brechen war,
Rmx Fehlkonstruktion des Dogbones und brutaler Lagerverschleiss dank
zu hoher Kräfte, ach, da gibt es viel, jedenfalls haben die
nie den Eindruck gemacht als ob sie auf Kundenzufriedenheit
aus wären, nun wo der Kultstatus nicht mehr da ist lassen sich
die Leute nicht mehr so leicht auf der Nase rumtanzen, Kunden
gehen in massen verloren, gut, Menschen die nicht aktiv im Internet
unterwegs sind werden sicher wenig davon mitbekommen und weiter
kaufen, verdient haben sie es jedenfalls nicht, Rückrufaktionen, von
sowas haben die Jungs noch nie was gehört, das können andere
Hersteller besser, und das ohne Premium Charakter.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. September 2008)

mein SXC würde ich in 100 jahren nicht hergeben, warum auch? bei sanza cruz sind ja nichtmal die decals überlackiert (so selbst gesehen an einem nomad), das wäre schon ein KO-kriterium für mich. das SXC wirkt doch eh ganz gut durchdacht, bis auf probleme mit manchen umwerfern und der schwinge fällt mir akut kein problem ein.überleg's dir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2008)

Bei Santa zeigt das aber nicht von mangelnder Quali, die erachten das als Vorteil.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. September 2008)

den grund dafür kann ich grade nicht wirklich erkennen  
schlechterer wiederverkaufswert, der dazu führt, dass sich niemand gebrauchte SCs kauft, sondern nur neue?


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2008)

Hm, ein Stickerbogen kostet um die 20 eu, sollte also nicht sooo das Problem sein.


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. September 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> War heute bei meinem Händler und hab ihn noch mal auf unser Problem angesprochen. Er hat dann direkt in meinem Beisein BA angerufen. Und jetzt kommts! BA meinte, die 152mm Federweg im Katalog wären eine unglückliche Angabe gewesen, tatsächlich würde der Hinterbau 140-145mm Federweg zu Verfügung stellen und es sei so geplant, dass der Dämpfer nicht den vollen Hub ausnutzt. Die Kollision der beiden Links im Extremfall wäre auch normal.
> 
> 
> .




Leute ich hab die Lösung, wir sehen das alle Falsch.

Ich sag nur, It's not a Bug, it's a feature ...

Die meinen es doch echt nur gut. 

Mir fällt dazu ncihts mehr ein. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich bei meinem Händler vorbei radeln und er soll mri das Bike mal einstellen. Maybe bin ich auch nur zu dumm. Wenn ich dann das Problem immer noch habe, obwohl das Bike bereits 2006 gekauft wurde, erwarte ich wirklich entsprechenden Ersatz. Erst ist mir der Rahmen gerissen und dann sowas hier ....

unglaublich. 

Rocky und BA, nur weiter so... führt zu starker Kundenbindung ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. September 2008)

20 euro alle paar monate (je nach witterung), die sich durch einfaches überlackieren einsparen lassen. aber egal, das wird wohl zusehr offtopic hier.


----------



## LautSprecher (2. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> 20 euro alle paar monate (je nach witterung), die sich durch einfaches überlackieren einsparen lassen. aber egal, das wird wohl zusehr offtopic hier.



Naja, ich denke nicht das die Sticker so einfach weggehen. (siehe Felgensticker o. Federgabel) 
Mich kotzt es inzwischen einfach nur noch an mein Geld in so ein Clownverein investiert zu haben. Das SXC ist super, klar..fährt auch sehr gut, aber was sich Rocky und BA hier leisten ist einfach nur unglaublich. Wie kann man nur so selbstzerstörerisch mit seiner Firma umgehen? 

@ Deco: Jedes Bike hat mehr oder weniger "Probleme" und "Nachteile" , das kannst du so jetzt nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (4. September 2008)

einen Monat nicht mitgelesen hier und es geht immer noch nichts weiter, nur jammern anscheinend.. traurig, fuer beide Seiten...

Dann Witzbolde zwischendurch: Da kauft einer ein gebrauchtes Bike bei Ebay und gibts dem Verkaeufer die Schuld, dass es nicht funktioniert, ohne es getestet zu haben und ihm Unterstellung eines Konstruktionsfehlers des Herstellers nachsagt (Ich hatte ein problemloses Slayer Cult mit meinen 67kg nie zum Klappern gebracht, auch meine Freundin die ihr 06er Slayer50 nochimmer hat und liebt wie ihren Augenstern und auch kein Problem hat...)
Aber am besten alle verklagen und einsperren!! Mir faellt dazu nur der neue Song der "Arzte ein 

Rocky Mountain wird definitiv noch nichts wissen davon mehr oder weniger was hier abgeht, denn BA traut sich sicher nicht mit denen ein Programm zu fahren dass sie aufweckt, BA ist international gesehen ein Bimpi befuerchte ich!
Rocky ist der europaeische Markt zudem auch ********gal, die verkaufen hier in Europe nicht mal ein Zehntel ihres Umsatzes, und wenn dann von den reinen Slayer Fahrern nur wiederum anscheinend nur 1/10tel Probleme hat, von denen dann wieder nur 1/10tel auch bestaendig reklamieren oder das an die Haendler bzw Importeuere herantragen... wieviel bleiben dann uebrig???
Jeder hersteller von Artikeln rechnet in PPM Ausfaellen (ob wie bei mir zb im Chipbereich), unter einem definiertem Minimum (das von der Branche abhaengt und dem EInsatzzweck) ist es nicht mal ein Qualitaetsmanko, sondern wird "miteingerechnet" und akzeptiert ....

Wie kann etwas 2 Jahre toll funktionieren anscheinend und nun ploetzlich nicht mehr? eine Panikreaktion einiger, wie schon von anderen geschrieben, und ja zugegeben, ich bin froh dass mein Cult weg ist und ich mir ein Norco FLuid geholt habe... komischerweise wollte ich von vornherein ein SXC und das Cult war nur fuer Uebergangszeit...

und ja, ich werde mir 2009 das schwarze SXC holen definitiv wieder, denn mir ist das ********gal was manche hier denken und schreiben zum Teil, denn ich finde Rocky macht nochimmer super Bikes seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt, optisch schoen, und technisch innovativ und zeitloses Design... dass da mal was ins Auge gehen kann ist fuer mich ok... vielleicht die Reaktion drauf zu pragmatisch...

Aber schaut mal was sich andere Hersteller leisten!!! Nur ist den Kaeufern dieser Marken das wurscht anscheinend, oder sie merkens nicht mal, weil sie nicht die Ansprueche stellen vielleicht oder Erwartungen eines Rocky Kaeufers, obwohl die Preise der anderen sicher auch gleichwertig einzustufen sind zum Grossteil!!
wer vergisst schon dass manche Cubehinterbauten so verzogen sind dass nur selbst gedrehte Buchsen den Daempfer nicht auf Biegung belasten, oder dass bei Specialized Enduros reihenweise die Rahmenschweissstellen sich loesten oder Daempfer kaputt wurden aufgrund der Biegelast an den Daempfern, oder bei KTM die Schaltaugen reihenweise brachen bei Kettenklemmern, oder aktuelle Lapierre Spicy Rahmen brechen reihenweise weil zu duenn an manchen Stellen, usw....
... oder erinnert euch an andere Branchen, wo man schon beim Kauf damit rechnen muss dass was nicht geht (Harddiskrecorder, Dvd Player, ...)


----------



## nonem (4. September 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> einen Monat nicht mitgelesen


mmhh komisch, ich hab dich garnicht vermisst


----------



## zet1 (4. September 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> mmhh komisch, ich hab dich garnicht vermisst



ich deine depperten kommentare eigentlich auch nicht 
ich hoff du brauchst nicht mal was von mir in Zukunft an Bikes oder Parts, denn dann kommst wahrscheinlich angekrochen


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky machen schon seit Jahren mit den Kunden was sie wollen...
> 
> 1 Jahr Garantie auf DH und FR Rahmen
> 03Switch das nur noch am brechen war,
> ...



Die haben drei Jahre auf DH/FR Rahmen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. September 2008)

aber auch erst seit wenigen jahren.


----------



## Phil S. (4. September 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Jeder hersteller von Artikeln rechnet in PPM Ausfaellen (ob wie bei mir zb im Chipbereich), unter einem definiertem Minimum (das von der Branche abhaengt und dem EInsatzzweck) ist es nicht mal ein Qualitaetsmanko, sondern wird "miteingerechnet" und akzeptiert ....


Hier geht´s aber nicht um statistische Ausfälle in Folge von Produktionstoleranzen, sondern um einen massiven Konstruktionsfehler!

Außerdem versucht hier ein ziemlich großgoscherter Hersteller, sich mit eher peinlichem Blabla aus der Sache herauszuwinden, finde ich. Wäre das tatsächlich ein zahlenmäßig derartig untergeordnetes Problem, wäre die normale Reaktion: "Tut uns leid für die paar Ausreißer, das wird natürlich behoben!"

Ich denke, RM fürchtet, dass das von solcher Größenordnung ist, dass leugnen der einzige existentiell mögliche Ausweg ist.

LG, Phil


----------



## zet1 (4. September 2008)

komischerweise sind aber nicht ALLE betroffen wies aussieht.. scheint also schon etwas mit Toleranzen oder was weiss ich zu tun haben....

Ich frage mich was in den USA und Canada los ist, sind dort lauter Nicht betroffene unterwegs? Weil dort würde der Druck ja immens grösser auf RM sein!?

Aber ich kenne uns selber die deutschsprachigen Länder scheinen ein Jammervolk zu sein, solche die lauthals schreien aber wenns drauf ankommt zu passiv sind sich zu ruehren oder gar nichts unternehmen...

Hat schonmal jemand gedacht sich telefonisch mit Rocky Mountain diekt in Verbindung zu setzten? Gibt ja sicher einige unter uns, denen ein solches telefonat nix kostet weils die Firma zahlt 

Ich frag mich halt was seit einem Monat inzwischen positives erwirkt wurde, ausser noch 30 Seiten mehr in diesem Thread.

Wenn ich bei einem meiner Räder definiv ein Problem haben würde, dann würde ich jedenfalls nicht locker lassen und darauf bestehen und mit meinem Privatrechtsschutz bzw dem Ombudsmann/Konsumentenschutz antanzen... hurraaaa

Wer von euch hat das schon versucht? erfolgreich oder vergebens?


----------



## arseburn (4. September 2008)

Tja, wie schon gesagt: Ich war erfolgreich, wie man an meine "Bikeliste" links sehen kann...frage mich halt auch, ob einige denken, dass sich Probleme von alleine lösen 
Jedenfalls wird die ganze Geschichte immer lustiger, evtl. kann ich Morgen mal eine "spannende" Story hier posten


----------



## Livanh (4. September 2008)

das gesabbel hier, etz kommen scho sxc leute an und jammern.
ich gehe jede wette ein, dass hier genügend dabei sind, die ihr rad tatsächlich nicht gescheit einstellen können...
melden sich ja genug die seit 2 jahren fahren und nu auf einmal das rad an verfluchen weils ja gar so grausam ist.
will nicht behaupten, dass kein problem besteht, aber so wies hier hingeschwafelt wird is es imho auch wieder nich


----------



## decolocsta (4. September 2008)

das mit dem SXC war ich, habe keins, werde nie eins haben, habe lediglich gefragt ob diese auch betroffen sind, bitte nicht die Tatsachen hier verdrehen, sowas stinkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (4. September 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> komischerweise sind aber nicht ALLE betroffen wies aussieht.. scheint also schon etwas mit Toleranzen oder was weiss ich zu tun haben....
> 
> Ich frage mich was in den USA und Canada los ist, sind dort lauter Nicht betroffene unterwegs? Weil dort würde der Druck ja immens grösser auf RM sein!?
> 
> ...




Du bist wohl auch einer, der sich selber gern reden hört...
Wer weiß, was wir schon alles unternommen haben und wie oft wir bei unseren Händlern waren? Ich für meinen Teil habe bloß keine Zeit, hier jeden einzelnen Anruf und jeden einzelnen Besuch beim Händler zu posten.  So wird es den meisten anderen auch gehen.
Und wenn wir so ein Jammervolk sind, warum lässt du es dann nicht gut sein und lässt uns machen? Du hast doch mit deinen 67 kg keine Probleme mit dem Rad gehabt, also, was juckt es dich?


----------



## big toe (4. September 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Tja, wie schon gesagt: Ich war erfolgreich, wie man an meine "Bikeliste" links sehen kann...frage mich halt auch, ob einige denken, dass sich Probleme von alleine lösen
> Jedenfalls wird die ganze Geschichte immer lustiger, evtl. kann ich Morgen mal eine "spannende" Story hier posten





Super, da bin ich mal gespannt wie Du das geschafft hast! Vielleicht müssen wir es Dir einfach nachmachen und dann haben wir alle ein neues Bike in der Garage.


Ciao


----------



## arseburn (5. September 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> Super, da bin ich mal gespannt wie Du das geschafft hast! Vielleicht müssen wir es Dir einfach nachmachen und dann haben wir alle ein neues Bike in der Garage.
> 
> 
> Ciao



Hab' ich euch schon durch die "Blume" mitgeteilt....nervt die Leute, mit denen Ihr einen Kaufvertrag geschlossen habt. Die werden den schwarzen Peter dann schön an die Betreffenden weiterreichen....


----------



## LautSprecher (5. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das mit dem SXC war ich, habe keins, werde nie eins haben, habe lediglich gefragt ob diese auch betroffen sind, bitte nicht die Tatsachen hier verdrehen, sowas stinkt!



Ich war da auch dabei, ging nicht um die Technik sondern ums Prinzip, sowas unterstützt man nicht. Dann kauf ich mir lieber für 800 ein SC.


----------



## zet1 (8. September 2008)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> Du bist wohl auch einer, der sich selber gern reden hört...
> Wer weiß, was wir schon alles unternommen haben und wie oft wir bei unseren Händlern waren? Ich für meinen Teil habe bloß keine Zeit, hier jeden einzelnen Anruf und jeden einzelnen Besuch beim Händler zu posten.  So wird es den meisten anderen auch gehen.
> Und wenn wir so ein Jammervolk sind, warum lässt du es dann nicht gut sein und lässt uns machen? Du hast doch mit deinen 67 kg keine Probleme mit dem Rad gehabt, also, was juckt es dich?



nein, aber genauso wie der hier haette ich es gemacht:


			
				arseburn schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ich euch schon durch die "Blume" mitgeteilt....nervt die Leute, mit denen Ihr einen Kaufvertrag geschlossen habt. Die werden den schwarzen Peter dann schön an die Betreffenden weiterreichen....



und wiederum ein anderer als ich hat vorhin gepostet, dass hier einige Lutscher unterwegs sind, die keinen Schimmer haben von Setups und seit 2 jahren zufrieden waren bis jetzt... und nun jammern....

und wenn du genau liest hab ich nur eines meiner beiden Slayer verkauft, das andere hat noch meine Freundin, bei der es auch pipifein funktioniert...

ausserdem hilft es keinem sich gegenseitig anzuschnauzen unter usern, denn das loest das problem derer nicht die wirklich eines haben... 

und nicht mal diese wenigen koennen sich anscheinend zusammentun um das Problem gemeinsam als starke Fraktion loesen, dann waere es vielleicht um Welten leichter!!

Denn nur ueber Rocky Mountain selbst kann man es loesen, nicht ueber BA, die wuerden bankrott machen wenn sie rueckrufen!!! UNd Rocky erreicht man nur in der Gruppe gesammelt!!!

Ich bin gerne bereit hier eine wichtige Rolle zu spielen oder Aktiv zu werden, wenn man mit mir ordentlich redet und sich zusammensetzt... schliesslich nenne bzw nannte ich in den letzten paar jahren so sicher mehr als 15 Rockys mein Eigen und bin nicht irgend ein dahergelaufened Knauserkaeufer!!


----------



## hotspice (8. September 2008)

war jemand von euch auf der eurobike und hat mal direkt bei ba gefragt was nun ist?


----------



## gmk (9. September 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Hab' ich euch schon durch die "Blume" mitgeteilt....nervt die Leute, mit denen Ihr einen Kaufvertrag geschlossen habt. Die werden den schwarzen Peter dann schön an die Betreffenden weiterreichen....



wo bleibt die spannende story?
erzähl mehr ...


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. September 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> war jemand von euch auf der eurobike und hat mal direkt bei ba gefragt was nun ist?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren

gruß
bgh


----------



## hotspice (10. September 2008)

@BergabHeizer

schade anscheinend hatte keiner den mumm nachzufragen. es gibt hier so viele die mit lesen, davon war bestimmt auch jemand bei BA.

schade schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (13. September 2008)

also die eurobike ist fast eine woche vergangen und es hat wohl niemenden interessiert mal bei BA nachzufragen.

anscheinend wollte niemand was wissen.

denke man kann hiermit das thema abschließen??

schade.


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. September 2008)

postet doch mal wieder ein Bild! Vielleicht gibt das gute Laune! 

Grüße


----------



## arseburn (13. September 2008)

Jepp...die Taktik, das Problem einfach auszusitzen, hat anscheined funktioniert


----------



## ribisl (13. September 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> postet doch mal wieder ein Bild! Vielleicht gibt das gute Laune!
> 
> Grüße



Genau! 

Bitteschön:


----------



## big toe (13. September 2008)

Schöne Laufräder! Wie glücklich bist du mit denen?


----------



## hotspice (14. September 2008)

suche immer noch gabeleinbauhöhen. wer hat die kürzeste und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?

pike 520
lyrik 545
domain 318 is 160mm: 545

@Bikeaddict wie fährt sich die pike?

möchte mir evtl die magura thor(140mm) reinmachen und die hat auch 520mm einbauhöhe.



ach und bevor jetzt jemand kommt das sei zu wenig federweg, ich passe nur das bike an, nachdem wir wissen das hinten eh nur irgendwas zwischen 120 und 140 zur verfügung stehen schmeiß ich meine mz am1 raus. natürlich auch weil die weiß rote thor in mein SE besser reinpasst, grins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2008)

hi,
also ich fahre trotdem noch meine 66SL ab und zu mal auf den vollen 17cm vorne. Momentan aber so mit 15,5 -16 cm.
Trails heizen macht immer noch sau spaß mit dem Ding. Touren sowieso.
Dabei klackt der Hinterbau auch nicht.

Ich war auf der Eurobike. Aber ich habe sie nicht darauf angesprochen. Waren eh nur Mario, Dennis und der Jens da. Da ich eh schon 2 mal mit meinem Slayer vor Ort war, habe ich es diesmal nicht gemacht. Was hätte mir das auch gebracht....einen Austausch SXC bekomme ich eh nicht und an meinen Händler zurückgeben kann ich auch nicht da ich ja nur 1000 Euro wiederbekomme. Zu wenig für einen Neuen

Wie schon mal gesagt ich probiere noch 2 Möglichkeiten das Problem in Griff zu bekommen.

Wenn alles nicht hilft bleibt es eben bei leichten Singletrails und Tour


----------



## subdiver (14. September 2008)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung vom New Slayer, wollte aber nur mal erwähnen, dass mein Dealer (Mt-Sports) 
sein privates New Slayer bei den Rocky Days im Kleinwalsertal, auf den härtesten Trails die es dort hat, 
problemlos fahren konnte.

Die Strecken wurden auch von Leuten, wie Maria Lenzen, Wade Simmons,
Kylie McDonald etc. (die bei den Fahrten anwesend waren)
als anspuchsvoll bezeichnet.

Gibt es Unterschiede beim New Slayer bzw. sind nur einige Modelle 
von den hier bezeichneten Problemen betroffen ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2008)

mein Slayer hat auch 8 Tage Portes du Soleil überlebt ohne Schäden. Es geht wenn man nicht unbedingt die fettesten Sprünge oder Flatdrops springt.

Ach ja....das geht auch damit 
Mein Baby war heute mal fleißig an der Kamera und hat mein Bruder abgelöst.


----------



## kreisel (15. September 2008)

hotspice schrieb:


> suche immer noch gabeleinbauhöhen. wer hat die kürzeste und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?
> 
> pike 520
> lyrik 545
> ...




Also ich fahr ne Pike U-Turn und bin sehr zufreiden. Allerdings habe ich die Serienfeder gegen eine harte getauscht, der SAG beträgt so ca. 15 mm. Mir persönlich baute die serienmäßig eingebaute AM 2 (150 mm) zu hoch. Die Funktion (ETA) und die Abstimmung (Luftdruck) fand ich auch nicht so doll. Ist aber alles Geschmacksache!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

servus,
noch mal für die, die es interessiert.
Ich habe bei meinem alten Link so viel abgeschliffen und abgeschnitten....ohne Erfolg. ganz links an der Kante schlägt es immer noch an. Mehr wegnehmen kann man das nicht, weil dort gleich das Lager unter sitzt.
Das Merkwürdige....ich hatte mehr Schwierigkeiten es durchzuschlagen. Es fühlte sich auch nach mehr Federweg an, aber wie man sieht hat sich der Hub des Dämpfers nicht verändert.

Was weiß ich........ kein Plan mehr


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. September 2008)

Ach du meine Güte! Willst Du so fahren oder ist das nur probehalber?

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

nein, nein....
ich habe das Ding 2 mal. Das war nur Probe. Das Originale ist schon wieder drin.


----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

da ich ja jetzt mein switch (siehe signatur) zum freeriden und bikepark habe, habe ich meinen slayerrahmen als all mountain mit 13,1 kg aufgebaut. für die langen touren war mir das switch doch zu schwer und von der geometrie her einfach zu extrem. ich freue mich sehr auf die touren den für mich ist das slayer ein super geiles bike  gruß jako


----------



## kreisel (17. September 2008)

Das sieht ja gut aus, aber 13,1 kg ist sher leicht für ein NewSlayer. Mich würde mal interessieren durch welche Komponeneten hat es soviel Gewicht verlohren?


----------



## ribisl (17. September 2008)

13,1kg  ????
Hatte meins anfangs auf 14,5kg mit eigentlich auch alles relativ leichten Teilen....
Teileliste wäre interessant, man sieht zwar eh viele, aber diese Leichtigkeit kann ich mir nicht ganz erklären...
Ist das eine Fox 36 Van?
Hatte eine leichtere Gabel drinn beim 14,5kg Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

söhnle digitalwaage bis 20kg - nix personenwaage..... ich schwöre  ich war auch bei 14,5 kg.... -500g 36er talas auf 32er vanilla, -300g dt swiss auf crossmax slr, -500g fat albert tubeless auf 2.2 mountainking tubeless, rest ist moosgummi statt schraubgriffe, 32er statt 34er cassette, 180er statt 205er bremsscheiben, sattel, pedale und matchmaker.... das wars  gruß jako


----------



## Der Toni (17. September 2008)

Ich fahre mein Slayer mit 14,5 kg auch auf Touren. Anfangs war ich skeptisch, aber dieses Jahr habe ich Touren (Umrundung der Mieminger Gebirgskette 90km 2600hm, 1 Woche Gardasee Prüfungslehrgang FÜL DAV fast jeden Tag ca 1500hm) damit gefahren und war Bergauf nicht viel langsamer. Für härtere Sachen,  Bikepark etc. hab ich mir einen stabileren Laufradsatz zugelegt.
@ Jako: Fährst du den Sattel schon länger? Ich habe meinen SLR wieder runtergeschmissen. Ist ein absoluter Hosenkiller. Die Seitenkanten scheuern das Gewebe der Hosen am Hintern ruckzuck durch.


----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

ich bin mit der 36er talas und 14,5 kg auf touren auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen - ich wollte nur zu meinem switch in der tourenversion ca. 17,5kg einen möglichst großen unterschied erreichen, sonst brauche ich ja kein zweitfully. die klettereigenschaft ab 20% aufwärts ist mit einem switch schon sehr eingeschränkt. den sattel bin ich bisher nur auf meinem hardtail gefahren - da habe ich noch keine probleme festgestellt.

was meint ihr? aufkleber runter von den felgen oder dran lassen? für die sicherheit in tunneln oder in der dämmerrung spräche dranlassen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. September 2008)

würd mich wundern falls das aufkleber wären, zumindest auf meinen crossmax sx sind es keine (und das ist gut so).


----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

....sind aufkleber, reflektierend! gruß jako


----------



## arseburn (17. September 2008)

lass sie dran, find ich viel hübscher...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2008)

jup dranlassen.
Felgen ohne Aufkleber sehen immer so nach Nichts aus.

Sehr schönes Gewicht


----------



## hotspice (17. September 2008)

noch mal was zum dämpferhub,
unser fox ist ja mit 52mm glaube ich angegeben, wenn wir aber eh nur 47 nutzen könnte man dann nicht auch nen anderen dämpfer rein machen? ich hätte einen dt der hat aber nur die 47mm.


----------



## flatmoon (17. September 2008)

Ja, mit weniger hub geht das...dann ist auch das Anschlagen weg. Bedenke nur, dass du dann noch weniger FW nutzt, da der Dämpfer mit weniger Hub am Ende auch stark verhärtet, so dass er nie die vollen 47mm ausnutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2008)

oh ja bau mal ein.
Mal schauen ob es dann bei 37mm Hub klackt


----------



## flatmoon (17. September 2008)

Nein, tut es natürlich nicht wenn der Dämpfer die selbe Einbaulänge hat bei weniger Hub. Die Anlekung/Kinematik bleibt ja dann die selbe.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2008)

Mir gefällts ohne die Aufkleber besser 

Euer Dämpfer müßte doch eigentlich die Version mit dem 57er Hub sein,wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. September 2008)

jup, der Dämpfer am New Slayer hat 57 mm Hub ...

Am Weekend war ich mal wieder biken und ich msus sagen, auch mit dem Wissen dass das bike nicht alles hergibt was es verspricht bzw. versprochen wurde fährt es sich richtig geil und man kann es trotz allem richtig knallen lassen. 

Ich selber würde die Aufkleber runtermachen ...


----------



## Osti (17. September 2008)

meiner Meinung nach hat das nichts mit dem Hub zu tun, sondern ganz einfach mit der Progression. Das Problem tritt ja auch mit anderen (Luft-) Dämpfern auf. Ab einem gewissen Gegendruck klappt der untere Link nach oben weg. Man kann ja sehen, dass die Links sich ohne Dämpfer bzw mit wenig Druck nicht berühren. Mit einem Sag von über 40% und somit mit wenig Gegendruck in der Kammer, habe ich es bei meinem Slayer nicht mehr geschafft, dass die Links sich berühren. Leider kann man so nicht wirklich fahren. Pumpt man den Dämpfer allerdings richtig auf den vorgeschriebenen Sag auf, dann klackt es. V.a. je mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer, desto eher passiert es, aber das will BA ja nicht verstehen. Die argumentieren nach wie vor, dass man zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer hat und dann die Endprogression zu niedrig ist und die Links sich daher berühren. Dabei ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall, zumindest bei mir.  Der PhilS hat das ja bereits auch mehrfach beschrieben.


----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

...ich kann da nur zustimmen, für mich ist das slayer - besonders von den fahreigenschaften ein super geiles bike  
"normal" bin ich ja ein "aufkleberentferner", ich war aber noch nie so hin und hergerissen wie in diesem fall  ich glaube da brauche ich noch ein paar nächte drüber schlafen.... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (17. September 2008)

ohne aufkleber siehts langweilig und klobig aus...wie fette schwarze lakritzschnecken


----------



## hotspice (17. September 2008)

ich würde die aufkleber drann lassen, sieht ohne komischaus. dann müßtest du ja auch den namen vom reifenhersteller schwärzen wenn dich das stört

aber mit aufkleber sieht es doch schon besser aus finde ich.


----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

....hab mich schon entschieden - die aufkleber bleiben dran ! vielen dank für eure meinungen.... übrigens, ein slayer mit diesem gewicht (und besonders mit dem laufradgewicht) ist sauschnell  es ist schon erstaunlich wie man die unterschiede feststellen kann..... gruß jako


----------



## Fabeymer (17. September 2008)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Ich habe ein Auge auf diesen LRS geworfen ( http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-Shot-Track-Mack-disc-Laufradsatz::15782.html ). Bekomme ich die Nabe mit der 10mm ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau oder passt das nicht?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die rote Variante ein meinem Slayer was hermachen würde...


----------



## Tolpan76 (18. September 2008)

@Jako
Wie wäre es nur die gelb-roten Teile der Aufkleber abmachen? Dann hast du weiterhin den Reflex-Kram dran und es sieht nicht ganz so "bunt" aus.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## bestmove (18. September 2008)

@Fabeymer
Du bekommst die Achse/Nabe (10x135mm) ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. September 2008)

Dankeschön, dann werde ich mir das mit dem LRS mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Nochmal was zum Slayer: Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass sich die Schraube auf dem linken Hauptlager knapp über dem Tretlager nicht mehr festziehen lässt. Sie lockert sich nach kurzer Fahrzeit und wenn ich sie dann versuche, wieder festzuziehen, dann dreht sie sehr bald mit kaum nennenswerten Widerstand und ohne zu greifen ins Leere. Bisher hat mir diese Schraube nie irgendwelche Sorgen bereitet, nur etwa einem Monat nach dem Kauf habe ich sie nochmal festziehen müssen. Aber jetzt das.
Keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte, ich hab mir dem Bike eigentlich keine besonders wilden Sachen angestellt. Ist da evtl. die Achse hinüber?

Ist jemandem hier schon Ähnliches passiert?


----------



## zet1 (18. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



sag wie macht man diese Art von Serienbilder? spezielle kamera, oder spezielle funktion im Fotoprogramm???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2008)

hi,
so gut wie jede Kamera hat die Funktion eine Bildfolge zu machen. Die Kamera sollte nur fest auf einem Statif oder so stehen. Dann in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm alle übereinanderlegen und vereinzelt ausschneiden.

so....
meine Vorletzte Aktion das Slayer zu verbessern.
Alleine die bessere Performence hehe wow...
Das klacken ist zwar immer noch da, aber...nach deutlich mehr Federweg. 145mm sind das jetzt bestimmt. Es macht beim fahren 1000 mal mehr Spaß.
Bei meinem jetzt angepassten Fahrstil mit dem Slayer habe ich es nicht geschaft ihn durchzuhauen. Sprünge und wilde Turns waren dabei. Nicht sooo große aber.....
Das Mehrgewicht nehme ich auf jeden Fall in Kauf. Nach der genauen feststellung der der Federhärte kommt eine Titanfeder. 
Momentan ist es eine 450er bei 86 kg. Dank der vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten brauche ich gar nicht mal viel mehr ...ca 550 vielleicht.

Hui macht das Bike jetzt noch mehr spaß.....


----------



## big toe (20. September 2008)

Net schlecht! Derselbe Umbau steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste.

Kannst Du mal was zum Umbau schreiben? Würde mich interessieren wo Du das hast machen lassen und was es gekostet hat.

Wünsch Dir auf jedem Fall viel Spaß damit. Sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. September 2008)

Schaut super aus! Warum hast Du Dir keinen Roco mehr geholt? Davon hast Du früher mal gesprochen. 
Ist irgendwie frustrierend, ich würde auch gerne etwas basteln, aber ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll im Moment. Muss mir selbst nochmal klar werden, in welche Richtung mein Slayer gehen soll,, sowohl mit Blick auf Optik als auch auf Fahreigenschaften.

Zu meinem Problem mit der Schraube kann niemand etwas sagen? Wäre wichtig.


----------



## big toe (20. September 2008)

Wenn du den Bolzen von der anderen Seite konterst und die Schraube trotzdem einfach durchdreht, dann ist mit Sicherheit das Gewinde kaputt.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. September 2008)

Vielen Dank, das war genau das, was ich wissen wollte. Hab nämlich noch gehofft, ich könnte mich vor dem Kraftakt drücken, den das Entfernen der Kurbel mit sich bringt. Aber nun ist es wohl Gewissheit, das Ding muss ab. 

Was mich bei meinem Slayer etwas stört, ist der blaue-rote Foxdämpfer. Der bringt mich immer wieder zum Nachdenken, was ich jetzt mit dem Bike anstellen will. Neuer Dämpfer ist mir aber zu teuer. 
Habe jetzt einen roten King drin und überlege, ob ich den gegen einen silbernen Steuersatz austauschen sollte und dann - mit Ausnahme von Dämpfer und den Einstellrädchen der Gabel - auf eine schwarz-silberne Kombi zu gehen...die Alternative wäre, die rote Linie weiter zu verfolgen oder evtl. auch mit blauen Parts zu arbeiten.
Furchtbar...hat jemand Ideen? Bin für sämtliche Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## big toe (20. September 2008)

Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte, wären nur alle Probleme so schnell zu lösen!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

den Dämpfer habe ich Original bei Ebay ersteigert.
400 Euro nagelneu. Es war wieder Glück das ich ihn gefunden habe.

Jetzt im nachhinein glaube ich das der Roco nicht so gut gewesen wäre.
Ist schon gut das ich Propedal und den Bottom out habe. Ich musste sie auf jeden Fall benutzen um die Einstellung hinzubekommen.


----------



## haural (21. September 2008)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, verleiht dem Bike ein noch technischeres Aussehen. Gegen die Optik und auch den Fahrspaß kann man beim Slayer einfach nichts sagen. Möcht meins irgendwie nicht hergeben, trotz der ganzen Geschichte.

Den Federweg "verlängern" müsste doch eigentlich mit jedem Stahlfederdämpfer gehen, oder? Wenn s nicht n DHX sein muss kann man die Kosten auch niedrig halten. Vor allem wenn man den RP verkauft.

Bezüglich Farben bin ich in Richtung blau gegangen...obwohl ich anfänglich doch skeptisch war. Aber der graue Rahmen ist doch sehr "einfach". Ärger mich jetzt das ich nicht gleich blaue statt graue Naben genommen habe. Ein paar Details (u.a. blauer Hope Steuersatz) werden über den Winter aber sicher noch geändert.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

Richtig, dafür verkaufe ich jetzt auch meinen Roco 3PL.

Sehr schöne Grautöne. Ist der Hintebau original?
Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

so, für die es interessiert.

Mit der jetztigen Feder habe ich gegenüber dem Roco ein Mehrgewicht von 475 g.


----------



## haural (21. September 2008)

Soweit ichs beurteilen kann, sollte er original sein. Mehrgewicht interessiert auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn ich noch scheue auf Feder zu gehen, habe eher überlegt vorne auf Luft zu gehen. Wollte von den knapp 14,5 die es mal hatte runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (21. September 2008)

also ich habe meinen dt dämpfer eingebaut, hat nur 47 mm federweg, der fox ja 52 das ist aber egal die einbaulänge ist die selbe. bin schon damit gefahren, funktioniert prima, jetzt besorg ich mir noch die magura thor in rot weiß dann ist mir das slayer passend vom federweg.
bilder kommen dann sobald alles da ist. muß ja auch noch die bremse umbauen mit anderem adapter.

fahren tut es ja prima, und das problem das wir ja alle haben behebe ich halt indem ich nix gröberes damit fahre und jetzt halt ne sauberere linie fahren werde.


----------



## rocsam (21. September 2008)

...aha, jetzt haben wir eine Lösung des Problems: Wir ändern einfach den Einsatzbereich des New Slayer und schon haben wir keine Schwierigkeiten mehr; das ist so, als ob ein Sportwagenhersteller seinen Kunden erklärt, dass sein  Produkt zwar eine V-max von 280km/h hat und diese auch in den Papieren und Prospekten so angibt, aber bei ca. 220km/h nen Abflug macht: Die Kunden sollen deshalb doch bitte im sozialverträglichen Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 130km/h bleiben....
Ich habe auch schon reagiert: Lapierre Zesty anstelle des fest eingeplanten Altitude gekauft...


----------



## Phil S. (21. September 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...aha, jetzt haben wir eine Lösung des Problems: Wir ändern einfach den Einsatzbereich des New Slayer und schon haben wir keine Schwierigkeiten mehr; das ist so, als ob ein Sportwagenhersteller seinen Kunden erklärt, dass sein  Produkt zwar eine V-max von 280km/h hat und diese auch in den Papieren und Prospekten so angibt, aber bei ca. 220km/h nen Abflug macht: Die Kunden sollen deshalb doch bitte im sozialverträglichen Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 130km/h bleiben....
> Ich habe auch schon reagiert: Lapierre Zesty anstelle des fest eingeplanten Altitude gekauft...



LG, Phil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

wie schon gesagt,
sieht sehr gut aus die Grau-Kombi.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel leichter eine Titanfeder ist, aber ich hoffe ich kann das Mehrgewicht auf 300 g reduzieren. Nur wird es am Ende hart unter 15kg zu kommen.

Ich habe meinen Fahrstil gestern mal wieder leicht erhöht zum testen.
Es hat alles mitgemacht. Und das bei einer etwas zu weichen Feder


----------



## flatmoon (22. September 2008)

hast du denn den ausgefeilten link noch drin oder fährst du wieder den originalen?
Ich möchte ja deine Euphorie nicht bremsen, aber wenn dem so ist, dann wirst du mir einer härteren Feder wieder das Anschlagen erhalten. Das gleicht dann quasi der Erhöhung des Luftdrucks im Luftdämpfer und das wurde hier ja schon ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

nein ist wieder der heile, originale drin.
Er schlägt immer noch an, aber erst viel viel später. So spät das ich es beim fahren nicht mehr schaffe ihn durchzuhauen. (es sei denn ch provoziere es)

Ich fahre momentan mit 230 PSI im Dämpfer. Fast vollem Bottom Out (Durchschlagsschutz) und recht viele klicks Propedal.
Ansonsten wäre er viel zu weich.

Nach der erhöhung des Luftdrucks blieb alles gleich vom Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (22. September 2008)

Sau komisch, ich hatte seit August keinen Durchlag mehr und das ganze Teil fühlt sich insgesamt gedämpfter an. Sprich, wenn ich - sagen wir mal - vier Stufen ins Flat springe, dann merke ich richtig, wie der Aufprall von der Dämpferprogression aufgenommen wird und nicht mehr von den Links. Anfangs dachte ich, ich könnte mit so viel Druck auf dem Dämpfer (habe jetzt ca. 19,5 bar drin) nicht wirklich fahren, weil es sich zu Beginn wirklich sehr bockig angefühlt hat, aber inzwischen ist der Hinterbau total plushig und bügelt selbst schnelle, aufeinanderfolgende Schläge besser weg. Und das, obwohl die Zugstufe unverändert geblieben ist. Hinzu kommt, dass der Ring dem Ende des Kolbens etwas näher kommt als 1 cm.
Ich freue mich natürlich darüber, aber wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Beim Händler haben wir auch einen Feldversuch gemacht, ich bin eine kleine Treppe runtergsprungen und wir haben nach jedem Sprung den Druck um 1 bar erhöht. Angefangen haben wir bei 10 bar. Da schlugen die Links spürbar aneinander, aber aber ca. 16 bar war die Berührung dann nur noch mininmal erkennbar (hatten die Links mit Fett bestrichen). 
Jedenfalls hat sich mein Spaß am Slayer wieder beträchtlich erhöht. Einfach ein geniales Bike, dass bei mir jetzt auch so funktioniert, wie es soll.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. September 2008)

mit wieviel sag fährst du jetzt?


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. September 2008)

War gestern mit meinem New Slayer im Bikepark (Widlbad), hatte 20 Bar im Dämpfer und es hat alles ausgehalten  

Klar sit es ärgerlöich das das Bike n ciht die versprochenen Eigenschaften hat, allerdings fährt es sich richtig gut,zumindest meins, mit meinem für mich bestimmten Setup. Hab da auch noch manch anderes Big-Bike stehen lassen


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. September 2008)

gratulation an bikeaction für die erfolgreiche gehirnwäsche.


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. September 2008)

Nein, stimmt so auch nicht ....

Wenn ich von 1,5 Meter Drope spühre ich die Links aneinander Knallen, mein Federweg ist garantiert nicht 152 mm sondern eher um die 142 mm .. aber ich finde das Bike mit einem entsprechenden Setup ohne Beachtung der eigentlich angaben echt gut. Klar kotzt es mich an dass das Bike nicht die zugesicherten Eigenschaften hat und die hat es definitiv nicht, aber es fährt sich trotzdem gut und ch bin trotz allem soweit zufrieden. Ich werde mit mit sicherheit nach dieser Aktion von BA und RM kein neues Rocky mehr kaufen .. aber meinen Bock den ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft habe, werde ich nicht unter Wert verkaufen und daher fahre ich den lieber erstmal zu schrott und dann schauen wir weiter. und bis dahin bin ich eigentlich soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

wieviel Bar hattet ihr denn vorher drin?

Holt mal lieber wieder eure Rahmen von BA zurück, sonst bleiben die am Ende noch konfesziert.


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. September 2008)

ich hatte meistens um 21 Bar drinne, musste ich aufgrund von meinem Gewicht fahren und da war es auch shcon echt grenzwertig, Hab jetzt abgespeckt so das ich ein paar aus dem Dämpfer lassen konnte. Auf nächstes Jahr wieder ein paar  Jetzt aktuell ein wenig weniger als 20,00 Bar.


----------



## haural (22. September 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Nein, stimmt so auch nicht ....
> 
> Klar kotzt es mich an dass das Bike nicht die zugesicherten Eigenschaften hat und die hat es definitiv nicht, aber es fährt sich trotzdem gut und ch bin trotz allem soweit zufrieden. Ich werde mit mit sicherheit nach dieser Aktion von BA und RM kein neues Rocky mehr kaufen .. aber meinen Bock den ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft habe, werde ich nicht unter Wert verkaufen und daher fahre ich den lieber erstmal zu schrott und dann schauen wir weiter. und bis dahin bin ich eigentlich soweit zufrieden.



dito


----------



## hotspice (22. September 2008)

haural schrieb:


> dito



ich denke auch das selbe. mein slayer war mein traumbike vor allem in der se lackierung, und verschenken auf E will ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> mit wieviel sag fährst du jetzt?



Dürften ca. 15mm sein, aber ich kann es bei Interesse mal genau ausmessen.

Jedenfalls ist es seltsam, dass sich bei mir die Links nicht mehr berühren, je mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer ist. Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, dass es umgekehrt sein müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

beim normalen Fahren oder wenn du es im STand provozierst?


----------



## Fabeymer (22. September 2008)

Beim Wippen im Stand oder beim normalen Fahren habe ich ein Berühren der Links noch nie hinbekommen, das ist mir immer nur passiert, wenn ich ein paar Stufen runtergehüpft bin.


----------



## zet1 (24. September 2008)

bin mal neugierig wie lage eure Daempfer die 20 bar!!!! aushalten, nachdem sie fuer max 12-15 bar konzipiert wurden...

Ach wie schoen ist das leben, nun jammert keiner mehr, sondern liebt sein Slayer wieder, trotz der komplett kontraeren empoerten Aussagen vor einigen Monaten... was ist passiet in der Zwischenzeit?

Ich hatte meine beiden Slayer immer lieb, auch noch das einzig verbliebene derzeitige Slayer 50 von 06 (mit wie ich finde genialsten lackierung weiss-dunkelblau!)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

12-15 Bar 

die von Toxohlics meinten zu mir mal 22 Bar ist das Maximum des Floats RP3.

Im Unterbewusstsein war das Slayer immer noch geil. Nur es wurde durch den anfänglichen Ärger etwas verdrängt. 
Das man von BA und RM diesbezüglich keine Lösungen bekommt wurde ja nach und nach klar
Mit der Zeit blieb für mich nur eine Option. Selber nach Verbesserung suchen.
Die habe ich nun gefunden. Hoffe ich mal das es mit der neuen Feder so bleibt.

Wenn jetzt noch der Lower-Link des Slayer SS bei mir eintrudelt, und der auch nach passt von der Breite etc.
Dann habe ich ja quasi das SS nachgebaut.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich das Ding wirklich bekomme und was dann passiert. 8 Woche wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. September 2008)

Also, mein Dämpfer hält die knapp 20 Bar, bis letztes Jahr 21 Bar ohne Probleme aus. Er hält und hält ....

Wenn ich mal etwas Geld beiseite geschafft habe werde ich aber den gleichen Schritt wie Mr. Freeride gehen .. bin mal gespannt ob es das dann echt bringt. 

Das Slayer ist schon ein gutes Radel, was mich am meisten gestöhrt hat, dass nicht die angepriesenen Eigenschaften eingehalten wurden, das ist was mich ankotzt ... und dann noch keine Lösung anbieten .. finde das schon den absoluten Hohn und das geilste war ja dann das "Dumm Verkaufen" der Endkonsumer ... das ging echt zuweit. Bei mir hat sich Rocky halt den kompletten Ruf zerstört ... aber das juckt ja nicht.

Übrigens, fahre ich auch ein Slayer 50 aus 2006  Der Rahmen wurde aber 2008 aufgrund eines Risses von RM ersetzt. Immerhin ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. September 2008)

wo ist der rahmen gerissen (rein aus interesse)? am hinterbau?


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. September 2008)

Der Rahmen ist an der Stelle Sattelstrebe - Oberrohr gerissen und nein die Sattelstütze war nicht zuweit draußen ... Wurde eindeutig festgestellt das es nicht an einer zu weit herausgezognen Stütze lag ... Ich weis nicht wer, aber nochmals einer im Forum hatte das gleiche Problem ..


----------



## big toe (24. September 2008)

jepp, der war ich! Bin auch einer mit einem blau/weißem New Slayer aus 06 mit einem 08er Rahmen und SXC Aufklebern. 

Hauptsache neuen Rahmen.


----------



## zet1 (24. September 2008)

naja dann hoffe ich dass auch mein weiss blauer Slayer 50 rahmen dort bricht, dann wuerd ich einen neuen SXC bekommen 

uebrigens die SXC 90 Rahmensets mit DHX Air 5,0 bekommt man jetzt schon sehr billig, unter 1200 EUR!! Wahnsinn... das macht einen gebrauchten NEw Slayer ja unverkaeuflich zu ordentlichem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. September 2008)

geh wolfgang, mach sie nicht schwach, die armen


----------



## Osti (24. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> geh wolfgang, mach sie nicht schwach, die armen



keine Sorge... bin auf ewig geheilt


----------



## kreisel (24. September 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> uebrigens die SXC 90 Rahmensets mit DHX Air 5,0 bekommt man jetzt schon sehr billig, unter 1200 EUR!! Wahnsinn... das macht einen gebrauchten NEw Slayer ja unverkaeuflich zu ordentlichem Preis



Wo gibts den sowas?


----------



## big toe (24. September 2008)

Nochmal ne Frage, der RP3/23 aus dem Slayer hat eine 200er Einbaulänge mit einem 57er Hub! Oder?


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2008)

jep.


----------



## zet1 (25. September 2008)

kreisel schrieb:


> Wo gibts den sowas?



bei ausgesuchten usern hier zb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (26. September 2008)

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit StahldÃ¤mpfer ohne AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter gemacht? WÃ¼rde so einer in das Slayer passen?

Ãberlege mir einfach mal zum testen so einen zu kaufen, gibtâs ja schon relativ gÃ¼nstig (auch von Fox)! AuÃerdem benÃ¶tigt man keinen Remote Umbau. 

Habt Ihr Euch schon mal Ã¼berlegt eine etwas grÃ¶Ãere EinbaulÃ¤nge zu nehmen? Je nach dem was halt von der LÃ¤nge am grÃ¶Ãten reinpasst.

Ciao


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

hi,
das hatte ich zuerst auch vor zum testen, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei dem mit der hohen Komprimierung ist, da er ja auch kein Ausgleichsbehälter hat.
Er passt ja.

Längere Dämpfer werden kaum passen, da der Hinterbau schon fast am äussersten Punkt sitzt. 216mm dämpfer weden nicht passen, da der Hinterbau max. 5 mm zurückgeht bis er ans Tretlagerrohr stöst.


----------



## big toe (26. September 2008)

Danke!

Ich denke ich versuchs erst mal mit einem ohne Ausgleichsbehälter. Mal sehen, vielleicht rüste ich dann später auf den DHX 5 um.


----------



## Osti (26. September 2008)

da fallen mir spontan der Fox Vanilla R und Romic DD ohne Ausgleichsbehälter ein.

wobei der Romic DD nen Top-Dämpfer ist


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

es gibt auch ein Roco.
Der ist z.B. am billigen 2008er Stinky verbaut.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man ihn auch so kaufen kann


----------



## kleiner rocky (27. September 2008)

ich war letztens mal wieder bei meim händler und der meinte, dass toxoholic beim new slayer n dämpfer tuning empfiehlt
er hat mir des dann so erklärt dass der dämpfer dann von sich aus härter wird und man dann mit weniger druck fahren kann

da ich von der materie keinerler ahnung hab und gar auch keine zeit hab mich drum zu kümmer, will ich mal wissen was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Osti (27. September 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> ich war letztens mal wieder bei meim händler und der meinte, dass toxoholic beim new slayer n dämpfer tuning empfiehlt
> er hat mir des dann so erklärt dass der dämpfer dann von sich aus härter wird und man dann mit weniger druck fahren kann
> 
> da ich von der materie keinerler ahnung hab und gar auch keine zeit hab mich drum zu kümmer, will ich mal wissen was ihr davon haltet



das ganze Tuning besteht darin, dass in den Slayern die kleinste Luftkammer von Fox verbaut ist und somit eine höhere Endprogression erreicht wird...


----------



## kleiner rocky (28. September 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> das ganze Tuning besteht darin, dass in den Slayern die kleinste Luftkammer von Fox verbaut ist und somit eine hÃ¶here Endprogression erreicht wird...



ja gut aber des hat ja denn jeder ner n fox rp3/23 hat, da die ja fÃ¼r den rahmen costum tuned sind

es gibt aber noch n weitres tuning fÃ¼r den fox float dÃ¤mpfer von toxoholics bei dem die membran im dÃ¤mpfer getauscht wird, und genau des hab ich gemeint

an dem dÃ¤mpfer sind ja 3 markierungen die unterschiedlich lang sind, hab leider gard kein bild zur hand, diese makierungen sollen die grund hÃ¤rte des dÃ¤mpfers angeben, normal is ja die mittlere markierung!

mit dem tuning von toxoholics auf die hÃ¤rtestes stufe des dÃ¤mpfers, kann man nach aussagen meines Stadler-Chef-Schraubers mit weniger druck fahrn und somit die endprogression verringern, wobei dieses tuning nach aussage meines hÃ¤ndlers nur fÃ¼r leutz Ã¼ber 90 kg gedacht is, er meinte aber noch wenn ich freeride und downhill mit dem bike fahr wÃ¼rd er mir des tuning trotzdem empfehlen, da ich dann mehr hub vom dÃ¤mpfer nutzen kÃ¶nnt

haltet ihr des fÃ¼r realistisch was der hÃ¤ndler-schrauber so sagt?
30â¬ wÃ¤r mir des tuning schon werd, wenn's was bringt!


----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2008)

Einspruch, die Markierungen geben nicht die Härte wieder, sondern das voreingestellte Pro Pedal Level in 3 Stufen.


----------



## zet1 (28. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Einspruch, die Markierungen geben nicht die Härte wieder, sondern das voreingestellte Pro Pedal Level in 3 Stufen.



Nochmal EInspruch:

Es gibt Werkseinstellungen für Compression, Rebound und Propedal... und das alles wird mittels 3 Balken am Dämpfer dann jeweils angezeigt für jede Funktion einzeln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (28. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist der Dämpfer schon auf die härteste Stufe angepasst. Hab aber nichts machen lassen, mein Bike hab ich so gekauft!


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. September 2008)

dämpfer-tuning wie zb von motopitkan ist aber wieder ganz was anderes bzw viel weitgehender. einen versuch wär's wert, eine anfrage per mail mit genauer schilderung des problems ist ja schnell erledigt.


----------



## Osti (29. September 2008)

ich habe auch schon den Dämpfer mit der kleinsten Luftkammer. Wurde auch noch mal von Toxo bestätigt, dass ich nen Dämpfer der Ausführung "hart" habe.  

das ganze "custom valved" ist eh reines Marketing-Geschwafel. Jeder Hersteller kann bei Fox die Dämpfer mit verschiedenen Grund-Setups aus Luftkammergröße, Compression- und Rebound, sowie Propedal ordern. Ist ja auch sinnig, dass in nem 16,5" Rahmen ein Dämpfer für tendenziell leichtere Fahrer kommt als in einem 20" Rahmen für große und schwere Fahrer. 

ich persönlich habe aber keinen Bock das Problem durch eigene Rummurckserei am Dämpfer lösen zu müssen. Naja, ich bekomme meinen Rahmen morgen zurück und dann werde ich noch mal testen


----------



## kabelizer (29. September 2008)

Auch ich habe meinen Rahmen von BA zurück erhalten. Zusammengefasst: Der Rahmen wurde vermessen, ist alles ok. Wichtig wäre die regelmäßige Wartung des Dämpfers. Bla bla bla...
Das ist alles totaler Quatsch, denn das Problem hat nichts mit dem Dämpfer zu tun, bei genug Gegendruck werden die Links immer gegeneinander schlagen, also ist es ein Rahmenproblem!
Das Thema New Slayer ist für mich gegessen, das Thema RM für mich noch nicht, da ich noch ein Old Slayer und ein Switch besitze und mit beiden Rädern bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Der nächste neue Rahmen wird aber definitiv nicht von RM sein.
Ach so ja, ich hätte da einen New Slayer Canuck Rahmen der Größe 18" zu verkaufen, lt. BA ist alles bestens, also bei Interesse bei mir melden.


----------



## big toe (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Mr. Freeride

Hi, kannst Du mir sagen welche Feder Du verbaut hast und wie schwer Du bist? Habe nämlich überhaupt keinen Plan welche Feder ich brauche!

Ciao Christof


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2008)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/tech-area/spring-calculator.html


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Oktober 2008)

momentan eine 450er ab die ist mir zu weich.
Bekomme morgen eine 588er. Die sollte wohl perfekt sein.
Kann ja auch schön mit der härte und Durchschlagsschutz rumspielen an dem DHX5

ich wiege mit Klamotten so 87 kg


----------



## big toe (2. Oktober 2008)

Super, vielen DAnk!!!


----------



## hotspice (7. Oktober 2008)

so meine thor ist da, juhu
und sie sieht prima aus, passt bestimmt gut ins bike. morgen gleich mal einbauen, hoffe ich kann es dazwischenschieben.

heute noch die letzte nachttour mit der mz  am1 gemacht, schon gespannt wie die thor so läuft.

bilder folgen nach einbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (8. Oktober 2008)

so fertig  



und fahren tut sich thor auch noch, aber genauers muß noch erfahren (gebiked) werden


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2008)

Schaut gut aus! Hast Du am Hinterbau federwegsmäßigs auch was verändert?

Nochmal was zu meinen Slayer: Ich schaffe es nicht mehr, den Hinterbau zum Durchschlagen zu bringen und es bleibt nur mehr ca. 1/2 cm vom Dämpferhub ungenutzt, aber das sollte ja auch so sein, als absolute Reserve. 

Zu der Sache mit der Schraube die leer drehte: Der Bolzen am Hauptlager war hin, habe jetzt einen stabilieren und keine versenkten Schrauben mehr drin.


----------



## kleiner rocky (9. Oktober 2008)

schicker aufbau hotspice 
was hast du denn für nen dämpfer verbaut?

@fabeymer
mit wieviel druck/sag fährst du denn dein dämpfer?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre ca. 18,5 bar und wiege fahrfertig ungefähr 90 Kilo. (  )

Der Sag dürfte recht genau an die ominösen 11 mm hinkommen, ich denke aber, es ist etwas mehr. Kann aber gerne mal genau nachmessen, falls gewünscht.
Mein Slayer widerspricht (wie schon einmal gesagt) auch der Theorie, dass eine Berührung der Links mit der Erhöhung des Drucks zusammenhängt. Bei mir war bei den Versuchen mit meinem Händler so, dass sich die Hebel bei niedrigem Druck (von 10 bar angefangen) berührt haben, bei höherem Druck wurde die Kollision immer schwächer und bei ca. 18 bar war sie dann gar nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich habe mir an dem Tag auch direkt eine neue Dämpferpumpe mitgenommen, die sich ohne Druckverlust abziehen lässt. Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass ich meinen Dämper früher auf 18 bar aufgepumpt habe und das Abziehen der Pumpe dann für Druckverlust sorgte, so dass ich effektiv mit nur 14 oder 15 bar (oder weniger) unterwegs war. Das würde dann auch meine Durchschläge erklären. 
Seit ich die neue Pumpe habe, ist das Problem nämlich bei mir nicht mehr existent und ich bin mit meinem Slayer happy wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## hotspice (9. Oktober 2008)

den dt ssd 190 L , hat zwar 5 mm weniger hub als der original fox, aber ich denke das der DT auf lange Sicht der bessere ist, von der funktion her bin ich absolut zufrieden mit dem DT finde der spricht feiner an und die dämpfung lässt sich auch besser einstellen.

ach ja und die gabel, die geht so auf den ersten eindruck richtig gut!! macht echt nen prima eindruck in funktion und verarbeitung. nur das maxle 360° gefällt mir nicht so gut, kann auch sein das ich es falsch verwende, soweit man das überhaupt kann. habe es mir heute mal von nem händler zeigen lassen aber so wie er es mir gezeigt hat war es ganz sicherlich falsch!! soviel zu profis. was mich noch an der gabel riesig stört ist dieser hebel am lenker. ich glaub ich lass den weg, ich brauche platz für lampe und klingel und pulsmesser.


----------



## Lynus (14. Oktober 2008)

Um mal wieder ein wenig Öl in fast erloschenes Feuer zu gießen:

Heute habe ich Antwort bekommen vom Resortleiter Test&Technik der Bike, an den ich mit unserem Problem bzgl. der Hinterbauten gewandt hatte: 

_Hallo Herr ........,

Ich habe nochmals mit Bike Action Kontakt aufgenommen, hier unten ist die Antwort. Ich vermute sie ist nicht befriedigend für Sie, aber wir können von unserer Seite offensichtlich nicht mehr unternehmen. Ansprechpartner für das Problem ist nun mal Importeur Bike Action


*Hallo Christoph,
die bislang von den Händlern, und mir untersuchten Fälle hatten, bis auf einen, keinerlei Anlenkungsprobleme. Vielmehr waren hierbei die FOX Federelemente nicht auf den entsprechenden SAG von 12-15% des max. Hubes (57mm) abgestimmt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, so sackt der Hinterbau bei dieser Progressionscharakteristik durch. Stellt man den SAG sehr hoch ein, läuft man Gefahr (keine Beschädigungsgefahr) dass der Federweg sehr bis zum Anschlag genutzt wird, dann berühren sich Upper, und Lower-Link. Wird der SAG bei 12% eingestellt, wird die Charakteristik auf All-Mountain, bzw. Long Travel XC gewählt. hierbei berühren sich die Gelenke nicht. Fahrer ab 80 Kg Fahrgewicht (mit Ausrüstung) sollten auf die OE Werksabstimmung von FOX achten (kleines Balkendiagramm am Dämpfergehäuse) ist hier der mittlere Balken weiß markiert, so ist dies zu "weich", hier empfiehlt sich eine nachträgliche Umrüstung auf "hart" über Toxoholics. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Marco Schröder
Tech-Support*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christoph Listmann
Ressortleiter Test & Technik _


Erkenntnis: Es gibt kein Problem, nur Kunden, die unfähig sind, ihr Bike richtig einzustellen. 
Und: Man kennt sich und ist "per Du"...

Was soll´s - ich hab´s wenigstens probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Oktober 2008)

jaja. am problem vorbeireden ist immer schwer in mode.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja, per Brief und E-Mail nicht.

Persöhnlich hinfahren und machen lassen. Gleich mit ein paar mehr Leuten.
Und am besten alles auf Video aufzeichnen  

Noch mals...alle die keine andere Wahl haben, ich kann den Sthalfederdämper im Slayer nur empfehlen. Nicht ganz weg aber deutlich besser


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich habe es einigermassen in Griff bekommen, gebe mich nun damit ab das der Federweg nicht das is twas versprochen wurde und das wir alle unfähig sind. 

Kein Thema, ich sage nur, das ist mein letztes Rocky !!! 

Hat jemand interesse an einem Slyer 50 2006 mit 20.5 Zoll Rahmen? Würde auch die Z1 von MZ dazu geben ...


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Oktober 2008)

Nur um nochmals zu unterstreichen was aus einem User-Mund vor ein paar Monaten entsprang :


> Aber auf Rocky ist verlass, bekomme einen neuen Rahmen  Deswegen fahre ich Rocky


----------



## big toe (14. Oktober 2008)

Was hat sich eigentlich aus dem Test ergeben, den der Prof. an der Uni ..... durchführen wollte? Das Semester hat ja schon längst angefangen.

Mein VANILLA R Dämpfer ist heute angekommen. Hab ihn auch gleich eingebaut, fühlt sich richtig gut an!
Konnte ihn aber nicht richtig testen, da es schon viel zu dunkel war (scheiß Winterzeit). Schreib dann die Tage noch was zum Fahrverhalten.

Hier mal die Bilder....


----------



## hotspice (16. Oktober 2008)

@big toe
Konnte ihn aber nicht richtig testen, da es schon viel zu dunkel war (scheiß Winterzeit). Schreib dann die Tage noch was zum Fahrverhalten.



äähhmmmmm

also genaugenommen ist noch sommerzeit!!

die winterzeit kommt erst noch sprich es ist noch relativ lange hell warte mal in 3 wochen ab da ist dann winterzeit


----------



## big toe (16. Oktober 2008)

Das wir noch keine Winterzeit haben, sprich die Uhr noch nicht umgestellt wurde, ist mir schon klar. Dauert aber auch nicht mehr lange! Wollte einfach andeuten, dass es schon verdammt schnell dunkel wird und ich mich wie in der Winterzeit fÃ¼hleâ¦.

Ok?


----------



## kleiner rocky (16. Oktober 2008)

nich schlecht big toe, sieht gut aus 

der vanilla r hat ja nur 50,8 mm hub
hast da schon nen unterschied zum rp23 gemerkt?


----------



## decolocsta (16. Oktober 2008)

wieso sollte der nur 50 Hub haben?

bei mir im Keller liegt ein 200er Vanilla R mit 57 Hub was eher normal ist als 50...


----------



## big toe (16. Oktober 2008)

@ kleiner rocky

danke!

jepp decolocsta hat recht, der dämpfer hat 57,1mm hub. mit der derzeit eingebauten feder (550) hat der dämpfer 20mm sag, also ziemlich soft. werde mir noch ne 600er feder besorgen, das müsste dann passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (16. Oktober 2008)

ah gut zu wissen 
dann is des wohl bei diversen i-net-shops n druckfehler
da steht nämlich bei 200m einbaulänge 50,8mm hub
zb hier

wo hast den denn bestellt?


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie oft noch ??? ...es gibt die 200er Länge in 2 Versionen mit 50,8mm und 57mm Hub


----------



## Slickjumper (16. Oktober 2008)

servus leute,
ich habe vor in mein rocky mountain slayer eine rock shox totem solo air zu bauen. ich wollte von euch wissen, ob das mit der einbauhöhe passt oder das ganze zu hoch baut. 
schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## hotspice (17. Oktober 2008)

also ich denke so 540-550 mm einbauhöhe gehen, hatte ich auch selber ob mehr noch hilfreich sind bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## kreisel (17. Oktober 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> @ kleiner rocky
> 
> jepp decolocsta hat recht, der dämpfer hat 57,1mm hub. mit der derzeit eingebauten feder (550) hat der dämpfer 20mm sag, also ziemlich soft. werde mir noch ne 600er feder besorgen, das müsste dann passen.



Wie schwer bist Du (fahrfertig). Auf Deine Aussage zur 600er bin ich dann gespannt.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Oktober 2008)

Slickjumper schrieb:


> servus leute,
> ich habe vor in mein rocky mountain slayer eine rock shox totem solo air zu bauen. ich wollte von euch wissen, ob das mit der einbauhöhe passt oder das ganze zu hoch baut.
> schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe.



Es gibt ja einige Leute hier, die im Slayer (SXC) die 66 fahren. Wenn sich die Einbauhöhen nicht sonderlich viel nehmen, dann wird das sicherlich gehen. Außerdem schaut's bestimmt sehr, sehr geil aus. Also, besorg Dir die Gabel und mach dann Fotos. 

Wenn ich die Kohle übrig hätte und 2Step funktionieren würde, dann hätte mein Slayer schon längst eine Totem drin. Ich finde die Optik schlichtweg genial.


----------



## big toe (17. Oktober 2008)

@ kreisel

Wiege fahrfertig so 81Kg. Dachte eigentlich das die 550er schon viel zu hart wÃ¤re, da ja Mr. Freeride mit seinen 87Kg ne 588er Feder fÃ¤hrt. Wider Erwarten ist der Sag mit der 550er doch relativ hoch ausgefallen. Kann halt an dem Vanilla R keine Druckstufe, Pro Pedalâ¦.. einstellen. Vielleicht brauche ich deshalb auch ne hÃ¤rtere Feder.

Ich probiere es einfach mal aus!


----------



## Magura952 (17. Oktober 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> bin mal neugierig wie lage eure Daempfer die 20 bar!!!! aushalten, nachdem sie fuer max 12-15 bar konzipiert wurden...
> 
> Ach wie schoen ist das leben, nun jammert keiner mehr, sondern liebt sein Slayer wieder, trotz der komplett kontraeren empoerten Aussagen vor einigen Monaten... was ist passiet in der Zwischenzeit?
> 
> Ich hatte meine beiden Slayer immer lieb, auch noch das einzig verbliebene derzeitige Slayer 50 von 06 (mit wie ich finde genialsten lackierung weiss-dunkelblau!)



Was passiert ist...ich habe hole mir über Connection nen 2009ner Speci-Rahmen und verchecke den Rockrahmen...lieb hab ich das ganz sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## rocsam (18. Oktober 2008)

Word, Magura952! , ich habe mir ein Lapierre geholt, den RM Rahmen verchecke ich nächste Saison, soll RM an andere verkaufen, die sich an deren Politik nicht stören.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann freue ich mich schon auf die ersten berichte hier über gebrochene Lapierre Spicy Rahmen  (unter vorgehaltener Hand, bzw aus Insiderinformationene, die anscheionend hier aber leider keiner postet, weiss ich mindestens von 5 gebrochenen Rahmen die retour gingen an den Shop und die Garantieabwicklungen im Gange sind)

Ich glaube nämlich dass die Rocky Besitzer hier (wo eigentlich noch kein Slayer Rahmen wirklich gebrochen ist, oder doch inzwischen??) eher die sind, welche gleich schrieben und schreien... auch weils an der Zahl doch deutlich höher zu sein scheinen, als Lapierre...

Irgendwie kann das nicht gut gehen, ein 160mm Endurorahmen bei dem gewicht, Wandstärken wie COladosen (pling pling)


----------



## Nofaith (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist klar, komisch das keiner meiner Kumpels mit seinem Spicy bisher damit Probleme hat. Letztlich wird's das gleiche Problem wie bei New Slayer sein, für welchen Einsatzzweck ist das Bike gebaut und wofür wird's letztendlich genutzt. Bevor man andere Bikes hier dizzt erstmal selbst fahren, und ja, ich hab das NS gefahren.


----------



## Bikeaddict (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß von 3 gerissenen New-Slayer Rahmen.


----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2008)

Logo ist das reine Statistik, und wenn man keinen der "Ausreisser" kennt oder davon liest, geht man davon aus dass alles paletti ist.. wie es ja auch 2 jahre lang beim Slayer der fall war, und dann ploetzlich... und nun hoere ich schon von 3 gebrochenen Rahmen...

ich schreibe ja, man wird sehen ob die lapierre das aushalten und natuerlich gebe ich dir recht, komtts auch auf den EInsatzzweck an, weil kaputtgehen tut alles, kommt nur auf die belastung an usw...

und nochwas, ich bin das Spicy gefahren 1 Tag lang, ein geiles Bike federungstechnisch, optisch fuer mich ein Nogo zwar, aber das ist geschmack... was mich gestoert hat ein wenig war das doch betraechtliche Wippen... und das kommt aus meinem Munde, da ich ein Gegener der Antiwippplattformen bin... ... und ja ich habs rcihtig eingestellt gehabt... aber egal...


----------



## LuisWoo (20. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte -unabhängig vom Hersteller- auch immer dazu schreiben, wo ein Rahmen gebrochen ist. Das wäre nur fair.
Bricht ein Rahmen z. B. an der Dämpferaufhängung, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fertigungsfehler, bricht es am Knotenpunkt Sitzrohr/Oberrohr war vielleicht der Fahrer zu schwer/zu gross oder der Rahmen zu klein, sprich der Fahrer hat den Bruch provoziert.
Hörensagen bezieht sich immer auf Glauben, das sind keine präzisen Angaben.
Bruch ja, aber an welcher Stelle und durch welche Situation. Das ist das Ausschlaggebende.


----------



## Bikeaddict (21. Oktober 2008)

1x knotenpunkt sitzrohr-oberrohr
2x hinter dem hauptlager, bevor die kettenstreben anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2008)

juchuu,
man kann sagen ich bin mit dem Slayer am Ende.
Neuer Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Titanfeder.

Fertig  (erst mal)

Entgültiges Gewicht folgt


----------



## flatmoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Chapeaux,

ich bewundere dich, dass du wirklich noch so viel Arbeit, Geld und Liebe in dieses Rad steckst. Aber man muss es dir lassen schön ist es...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Oktober 2008)

Freunde, ich habe seit dem letzten Wochenende (ich war zum Saisonabschluss in Leogang) ein fieses knarzen an meinem Slayer, dass ich leider nicht so recht lokalisieren kann. Die Lager über dem Tretlager habe ich schon gefettet (nehme an, dass das die Schwingenlager sind), ebenso den Bolzen. Wirklich geholfen hat es aber nicht. 
Habe auch noch das Tretlager in Verdacht, aber dann müsste es permanent knarzen und nicht nur im Wiegetritt. Komischerweise ist es dann am lautesten, wenn ich mit viel Drehmoment aus dem Stand beschleunige, sprich wenn ich vorne auf dem größten Kettenblatt fahre. Sobald eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit erreicht ist, marginalisiert sich das Knarzen wieder. 
Habt Ihr irgendeine Idee, woher das kommen könnte?

Was ich noch sagen muss: Mein Slayer hat auch den Bikepark ohne Durchschlag überstanden, obwohl ich einige Sprünge mitgenommen habe, bei denen ich mit jeder Fahrt mutiger wurde.
War ein super Tag und mich hat der Parkvirus gepackt. Nächstes Jahr muss ich das unbedingt regelmäßig machen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Oktober 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Freunde, ich habe seit dem letzten Wochenende (ich war zum Saisonabschluss in Leogang) ein fieses knarzen an meinem Slayer, dass ich leider nicht so recht lokalisieren kann. Die Lager über dem Tretlager habe ich schon gefettet (nehme an, dass das die Schwingenlager sind), ebenso den Bolzen. Wirklich geholfen hat es aber nicht.
> Habe auch noch das Tretlager in Verdacht, aber dann müsste es permanent knarzen und nicht nur im Wiegetritt. Komischerweise ist es dann am lautesten, wenn ich mit viel Drehmoment aus dem Stand beschleunige, sprich wenn ich vorne auf dem größten Kettenblatt fahre. Sobald eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit erreicht ist, marginalisiert sich das Knarzen wieder.
> Habt Ihr irgendeine Idee, woher das kommen könnte?
> 
> ...



Pedale?
Lose Kettenblattschraube?
Dämpferhülse / Dämpferbefestigung?
Sattelgestell? (lacht nicht, das ist es manchmal auch!).

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen

bike-it-easy


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe, aber leider ist nichts von alledem der Auslöser. KB-Schrauben sind fest, das Geräusch tritt auch bei demontierter Sattelstüze auf, Pedale sind es nicht und der Dämpfer sitzt fest. Es muss irgendwas an der Anlenkung sein, weil ich das Geräusch durch Belastung des Rahmens reproduzieren kann.
Werde wohl morgen mal zum Händler tingeln und ihn die Sache mal begutachten lassen.


----------



## ribisl (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir war es das Hauptlager!


----------



## kleiner rocky (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte des prob auch mal
tratt bei mir nach gut nem halben jahr auf
darauf hin hab ich mein kompletten hinterbau zerlegt und festgestellt dass alle bolzen komplett trocken waren
hab dann alle mit titan-paste abgeschmiert und seitdem knackt oder knarzt nix mehr im wiegetritt

is zwar n bissel aufwand aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2008)

@ big toe
ich habe den Eintrag jetzt erst bemerkt.
Die 588 Feder vom Soulbrother hat leider nicht gepasst. Jetzt ist es eine Nukeproof in 550er Strärke. Dank des DHX 5 kann ich die härte ja noch so leicht beeinflussen. Nun ist es absolut perfekt.

@ flatmoon
hey danke. 
Das liegt daran das ich es ja mit dem DHX 5 ja nun in Griff bekommen habe und andererseits kann ich ja alles was ich verbaut habe zur Not ja in einen anderen Rahmen verbauen.

Gewicht weiß ich leider immer noch nicht genau.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2008)

@fabeymer


Ein dhx Dämpfer drin?
Mal den Trennkolben im Piggy Pack überprüft?
Der war es bei mir, laaaaaaaange gesucht!.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Oktober 2008)

Neine, ich fahre einen RP23. 
Schaut aber ganz gut aus, die Achsen sind gereinigt und gefettet und das Geräusch ist nur noch minimal. Damit kann ich leben, die Hauptsache ist, dass das Krächzen vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Mr. Freeride

Ich wusste überhaupt nicht dass es eine 588er Feder gibt! Ist die von Fox? Ja, dass ich mit meinen 81Kg ne viel härtere Feder benötige wie Du, liegt bestimmt an den Einstellmöglichkeiten  des DHX. 
Muss Dir in Sachen Fahrverhalten zustimmen, kein Vergleich zu vorher, richtig geil!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2008)

Die wurde wohl für den Souli extra angefertigt wenn ich das noch so behalten habe. War aber für die alten Foxdämpfer und somit war der Innendurchmesser zu klein.


----------



## theFlix (13. November 2008)

servus!lese den thread schon länger mit da ich auch ein 06er slayer cult fahre(bild sollte dabei sein).bin ziemlich schockiert über die geschichte mit dem hinterbau.meiner schlägt auch aneinander.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2008)

Wie schwer bist Du denn und wieviel bar hast Du im Dämpfer?


----------



## theFlix (13. November 2008)

ich wiege mit dem zeug was man zum biken halt so anhat denke mal 65 kilo.fahre um die 13 bar.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2008)

Hm, das klingt schon nach einer ziemlich korrekten Einstellung. Hab mir mal Deine Fotos angeschaut (sehr schöne Bilder), da nimmst Du das Slayer ja schon ziemlich ran. Hast Du die Berührung der Links permanent oder nur bei den den dickeren Dingern?


----------



## zet1 (14. November 2008)

das sind an die 190 PSI... is fuer dein gewicht schon bissl viel sogar!!

Ich bin mein Cult mit ca 67kg bei 160-170 PSI gefahren, und wir alle wissen ja wie sehr sich die Performance bei nur 10 PSI Mehr schon aendert...

wuerd mich auch interessieren wann und wo die Links aneinanderschlagen, duerfen tun sie das ja generell, wie wir ebenfalls gelernt haben


----------



## flatmoon (14. November 2008)

Ich wiederhole es gerne noch mal.

Das Problem hängt rein an der Konstruktion des Rahmens. Bei einer nach Technewsletter" korrekten Dämpfereinstellung treffen die links immer aufeinander. 

Abhilfe schafft nur:
- Fahrstil anpassen 
- zu viel Druck in den Dämpfer, was zu weniger Federweg führt
- Dämpfer mit weniger Hub einbauen.


----------



## theFlix (14. November 2008)

ja stimmt ich fahre oft im park und springe auch,dabei achte ich aber eigentlich immer darauf dass die landung schräg genug ist usw,um den dämpfer/rahmen zu schonen,da das slayer ja eigentlcih nicht dafür gebaut wurde.frage mich aber,warum der RM-händler mir das slayer mit Dh-ausstattung verkauft wenn ich es so garnicht fahren darfmitlerweile is der dämpfer eh undicht...
mit den 13 bar gehts eigentlich ziemlich gut,bei normalen landungen schlagen die links nicht aneinander,nur wenn ich halt unsauber lande,was eher selten passiert.mein vertrauen in den rahmen is aber mitlerweile leider gering
außerdem sind,wie ich gestern festgestellt habe,ALLE lager im hinterbau kaputt....hab dann bei bikeactino angerufen und wollte neue bestellen,wollten sie aber nur an einen händler schicken.warum?
muss aber rtotzdem sagen dass ich mir kein besseres bike vorstellen kann,da es meiner minung nach alles kann!dafür muss man halt einiges in kauf nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. November 2008)

Naja, so viel must Du jetzt auch nicht in Kauf nehmen. Dass sich bei einer verhauten Landung mal etwas berührt, was eigentlich keinen Kontakt haben sollte, kann Dir bei so ziemlich jedem Rahmen passieren. 
Warum der Händler Dir das Bike so verkauft hat, wird wohl nur er selbst wissen. Entweder wusste er nicht richtig darüber Bescheid, für welchen Einsatzzweck das Bike konzipiert wurde, oder er wollte einfach was loswerden. Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch eine Fraktion von Kunden, die sich gerne das dickste Material verbauen lässt und dieses dann nie fordert. Vielleicht hielt er Dich ja für so jemanden.  Aber es ist wirklich seltsam, dass das Slayer von den Teamfahrern als Slopestyler verwendet wurde...
Aber hast schon recht, ich war auch sehr angepisst damals, als ich bei meinem Rahmen das Kollidieren (welches inzwischen nach Abstimmung laut Newsletter nicht mehr auftritt) bemerkt habe, aber im Endeffekt gibt und gab es für mich einfach kein passenderes und besseres Bike als das Slayer. Die Sitzposition ist super, der tiefe Schwerpunkt und die damit verbundenen Fahreigenschaften sowieso.
Das Vertrauen in den Rahmen habe ich dabei nie in Frage gestellt, aber ich fahre auch weniger wilde Sachen als Du. 
Warum Bikeaction nur die Händler beliefert: Das ist der Deutschlandimporteur und es dürfte ziemlich unüblich sein, wenn ein Importeur die Endkunden direkt beliefert. Das geht so gut wie immer über die Zwischenstation Handel.


----------



## theFlix (14. November 2008)

ich hab mir ja schondas ein oder andere schicken lassen von bikeaction,muss aber trotzdem die kritik zurücknehmen,da die lager heute schon angekommen sind.insofern super service!war bis jetzt auch bei allen anderen teilen so die ich von bikeaction geliefert berkommen habe.ich find auch dass es kein besseres rad gibt sonst würd ichs ncih in der 2. saison fahrenich fahr halt bisschen slopestyle und dh damit,aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch kenen einzigen deffekt,also insgesamt kann ich das fahrrad empfehlen.inwiefern man sich von der hinterbauangelegenheit stören lässt muss wohl jeder selber entscheiden.
ich hab mich mitlerweile damit abgefunden


----------



## BergabHeizer (15. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage, weiß jetzt jemand ob die Links vom SS reinpassen?
gruß
bgh


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. November 2008)

ich glaube ja und mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wird es das Problem sicher beheben. Sonst hätte ich den SS Link schon längst bekommen 

Aber ich bin in einer Woche ca. wieder bei meinem Händler des vertrauens und werde Ihn bitten da mal nachzuhacken.


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. November 2008)

Jo das wär mal interessant zu wissen, nerv deinen händler weißt du was die links kosten? bzw. welche links braucht man dafür?
gruß
bgh


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2008)

soweit ich weiß, nur den kleineren Link direkt am Hinterbau. Müßte der Top Link sein. 50 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatmoon (18. November 2008)

auch auf die Gefahr hin ,dass ich Illusionen zerstöre:



flatmoon schrieb:


> wie gesagt
> 
> 
> flatmoon schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2008)

ja, ich kann mich daran erinnern. Aber ich will das Teil jetzt trotzdem haben.
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wenns ums New Slayer geht glaube ich nur noch was ich sehe.

Ich frage mich nur warum sie das Teil nicht ausliefern? Anfangs hieß es ja nur im Austausch gegen das Alte.


----------



## BergabHeizer (19. November 2008)

Mich intressierts nur, weil falls es klappt werd ich ihn mir trotztdem auch mal dranschrauben. 
Haste dein Händler nochmal genervt?
gruß
bgh


----------



## milchmann200 (20. November 2008)

Hallo hab mal eine andere frage ich fahre das Slayer 50 und wollte mal wissen welche reifen man max drauf machen kann vorn und hinten. (ist das Slayer50 von Stadler).


mfg.Stefan


----------



## Der Toni (20. November 2008)

zb: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242257


----------



## Livanh (21. November 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> da nimmst Du das Slayer ja schon ziemlich ran.


ja das es DAS aushält, wahnsinn.



			
				zet1 schrieb:
			
		

> fuer dein gewicht schon bissl viel sogar!!


soso, das bestimmst du etz anhand was ?! setup muss zum einsatzgebiet passen.



			
				fabeymer schrieb:
			
		

> zu viel Druck in den Dämpfer, was zu weniger Federweg führt


nein.

ich habs vor dem tollen techletter kram scho mal geschrieben, stellts rad gescheit ein und man wird fast keine probleme haben. ja die links können kontakt haben, nein die welt geht nicht unter. ja das rad hält genug aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. November 2008)

@ bergabheizer
ja habe ihn beauftragt ein wenig nachzuhaken. Er hat aber auch eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## milchmann200 (21. November 2008)

Ein Dank an Der Toni!! für die schnelle hilfe

gruss. Stefan


----------



## Fabeymer (21. November 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> ich habs vor dem tollen techletter kram scho mal geschrieben, stellts rad gescheit ein und man wird fast keine probleme haben. ja die links können kontakt haben, nein die welt geht nicht unter. ja das rad hält genug aus.



Wieso kramst Du jetzt so ein Uraltzitat raus? Ich habe seit meinem Händlerbesuch um Juni/Juli keine Probleme mehr mit kollidierenden Links oder mangelnder Nutzung des Federwegs, alles läuft wie es sein soll, auch im Bikeparkeinsatz.
Das habe ich seit dem doch auch oft genug hier im Thread geschrieben, hättest Dir nur mal die Mühe machen und etwas suchen müssen.
Wobei ich dir insofern rechtgeben muss, dass ich das Thema inzwischen arg überbewertet finde. Eine Umrüstung auf Stahlfeder finde ich aus Performancegründen okay, aber eine "Rückrüstung" (Reduzierung des Federwegs) würde mir nicht einfallen, auch wenn's noch so bombig ausschaut.


----------



## Livanh (21. November 2008)

weil ich grad erst wieder in den thread reingeschaut habe und eben auf der letzten seite immernoch der kram steht, und wie man sieht hat sich danach auch wieder einer dran aufgehängt 
nur hab ich dabei nich aufs datum geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theFlix (21. November 2008)

ibei Dh-strecken mit wurzeln und ohne drops is meistens weniger drin....bis jetz hält mein slayer und ich glaube es würde noch länger halten...


----------



## hotspice (21. November 2008)

so ein mist,

hab heute meine dt rws thru bolt achse für hinten gekriegt.
die hat 10mm und eigentlich sollte sie in den hinterbau reingehen. nur leider passt sie nicht in die ausfallenden rein. ins recht gehts zwar aber links muß ich das ausfallende ein wenig auffeilen.

schade schade.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
nach dem ganzen Mist, hier noch mal ein kleines Video von dem Slayer in freier Wildbahn. Der Trail ist nur zu empfehlen 

Wie gesagt, mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer echt eine ganze Stufe besser.

Der Dank geht an Soulbrother für das schöne geschnittene Video


----------



## Der Toni (15. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja, wie geil. Da krieg ich Sehnsucht nach dem nächsten Sommer.Verbringe meine Zeit
gerade mit meinen Freunden Aspirin und co und lausche in meine verstopften Stirn und Nebenhöhlen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach dem ganzen Mist, hier noch mal ein kleines Video von dem Slayer in freier Wildbahn. Der Trail ist nur zu empfehlen
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer echt eine ganze Stufe besser.
> ...



sehr schönes video  da ziehts einen aufs Rad


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

Servus Rocky Rider,

möchte Euch nur mal auf unseren thread aufmerksam machen..sind auch ein paar soulige vids drauf....will ja nicht über die Rocky´s lästern, aber nahezu unser gesamter Freeride Stammtisch hat mit Rocky angefangen...nach vier Jahren, fahren mitlerweile ALLE, mich eingeschlossen, andere Marken...Funktion, Haltbarkeit, Verarbeitung, Garantieabwicklung etwas suboptimal...versteht mich nicht falsch...finde die Marke immer noch geil, will sie aber nicht mehr fahren...

geiles vid..echt soulig

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372073&highlight=bikepark+osternohe


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Dezember 2008)

jeder hat jetzt seine eigene Meinung und die is denk ich mal auch vertretbar


----------



## theFlix (16. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir von Bikeaction einen kompletten neuen lagersatz schicken lassen,weil meine lager ja alle zerstört waren und der hinterbau ca.1 cm spiel hatte.(habt ihr dieses problem auch?)
mit einbau 220(!!!!!!) euro!ich hoffe sie waren es wert!


----------



## seven-hornets (17. Dezember 2008)

Mein herzlichster Dank geht an die Herren Mr.Freeride und Soulbrother für das schöne und inspirierende Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2008)

...bei dem Video grübelt man doch glatt über den geplanten Aufbau des Slayers.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Dezember 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2008)

oh bitte bitte seven -hornets  Freut mich sehr das es dir so gefällt.

220 Euro? ist das nicht ein wenig viel? Als ich meine Links neu bekommen habe waren auch die Lager dabei. Die haben mich aber gerade mal 10-15 Euro gekostet. Einpressung war umsonst. Geht ja auch innerhalb von Sekunden. 
Wie das beim Hauptlager aussieht weiß ich nicht so genau.

Cu


----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wieso?



weil sowas mit 160 mm mehr Spass macht als mit 140 mm.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Dezember 2008)

ok, jetzt verstehe ich


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

....ich fahre mein slayer vorne mit 140mm und bin voll zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (26. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Slayer 
Die Sattelüberhöhung ist aber XC-mäßig


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

....das ist ja auch mein tourenbike, ich habe ja noch mein switch  gruß jako


----------



## haural (26. Dezember 2008)

@Jako: Schön zu sehen, dass jemand das Slayer mit ner 140er Gabel fährt. Gehe mal von aus, der Lenkwinkel ist so auch noch i.O. Wie ist denn der Unterschied zu ner höher bauenderen Gabel? Von der Sitz-/Lenkposition mag ich mein aktuellen Aufbau eigentlich ganz gern.

Was bringt es denn auf die Waage? Durch die Gabel u die 1750er LR sparst du ja sicherlich Einiges. 

Werde mein Canuck auch in Richtung Touren trimmen und will unter 13 bleiben. Bei einem Rahmengewicht von knapp 3,9 kg ist das sicherlich auch eine kleine Herausforderung...bzw. Frage des Preises. Wenn ich jetzt überschlage und leichte Gabel sowie LRS nehme bin ich schon leicht drüber. Einziger Ansatzpunkt wäre dann noch die Bereifung u die Bremsen. Nun ja schauen wir mal was der Winter noch bringt.


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

hi, im moment wiegt es 14,25 kg mit schweren pedalen, atlas lenker und den 1750er mit MM 2.35 Tubless. schau mal in meine slayergalerie, mit slr laufradsatz, carbonlenker, 2.2 conti tubeless und CB sl pedalen wog es 13,1 kg. mir sind aber richtige reifen wichtiger - deshalb fahre ich wieder die 2.35er MM auf 1750. die 140er vanilla ist wirklich super! vom ansprechverhalten viel besser als die 36er talas. von der geometrie her komme ich mit 140mm "überall" hoch und bergab macht es immer noch spaß. bei 160mm mußte man für steilere anstiege ab ca. 20% schon absenken. gruß jako


----------



## kreisel (27. Dezember 2008)

...ich fahre meins auch mit 140mm (Pike U-Turn) und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit. Die Ursprünglich eingebauten 150 mm (MZ AM2 ETA) lagen mir nicht so, zumal die MZs vergleichsweise höher bauen und ich das Slayer auch eher für Touren nehme.
Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 188 cm einen 20,5" Rahmen mit einem 100 mm Vorbau. Der Sattel ist auf der Stütze nach vorne geschoben. So brauchte ich noch nie die Gabel absenken um Steilstücke zu erklimmen - das Absenken ist mit U-Turn natürlich auch mühsam und langwierig.


----------



## theFlix (27. Dezember 2008)

mit einbau!!!
ich finds trotzdem teuer...naja was solls muss ja sein mein hinterbau hatte ca 1 cm spiel...


----------



## Red Dragon (11. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Freeride

Sag mal, wie bist du an den DHX mit dem externen AGB in 200 / 57mm gekommen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ihn bei Ebay zufällig entdeckt.

Der Vorbesitzet hat ihn bei Schindele gekauft.


----------



## hotspice (17. Januar 2009)

hi,
also momentan hat unser new slayer wohl den absoluten tiefstpunkt in punkto wiederverkauf erreicht. vor ein paar wochen ging ein slayer 90  20,5 zoll für knapp 450 euro raus, und gerade eben ist ein new slayer im canuck rot weiß '(nur 25 stück) design drinn in 16,5 und der preis geht bei 500 los, 1 tag noch und keiner bietet mit, der rahmen ist angeblich neu, ausstellungsrad.

ist echt schade ;-( mal schaun  was es dem verkäufer bringt.

oder liegt es daran das rocky mittlerweile schon fast ein baumarktbike ist? fast jeder versender hat jetzt ja rocky, null exclusivität? oder daran das hier im forum ein paar probleme so hochgespielt wurden?

egal, noch bin ich mit meinem zufrieden, solange behalt ich es und wenn sich die wiederverkaufspreise unterhalb von 500 ansiedeln dann fahre ich es bis zur rente, grins.


----------



## ribisl (17. Januar 2009)

deprimierende Sache, wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. gebrauchte Canyon Rahmen fÃ¼r mehr den Besitzer bei Ebay wechseln.......
Aber andererseits a feine Sache fÃ¼r Leute die einen N. Slayer Rahmen suchen.
FÃ¼r unter â¬500 wÃ¼rd ich meinen akF hergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theFlix (17. Januar 2009)

eh zu gut zum verkaufen.


----------



## Jako (17. Januar 2009)

theFlix schrieb:


> eh zu gut zum verkaufen.



 das sehe ich auch so, für mich ein super allrounder!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2009)

Defintiv, ich will kein anderes Bike!


----------



## Lynus (17. Januar 2009)

Bin mit meinem -nach dem letzten Upgrade - auch voll zufrieden:





Neu sind Hope Hoops, Avid Elixir CR und Hope Schnellspanner v/h/o.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2009)

So siehts aus.
Unser neuer Trail war heute endlich mal nicht gefrohren und sehr geil fahrbar. Nachdme ich die Fahrwerkseinstellungen noich mal überarbeitet habe, hat das Slayer wieder so hammermäßig Spaß gemacht.
Es hat sein Job echt verdammt gut gemacht. Und keine Spur von dem Problem mit den Links.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2009)

Lynus, steckt Deine Sattelstütze noch tief genug im Rahmen? Schaut irgendwie nach seeehr weit draußen aus.

Zum Fahren komme ich momentan wegen der Uni nicht, aber immerhin hab ich meins heute geputzt und ein bisschen aufpoliert.


----------



## Lynus (17. Januar 2009)

@Fabeyemer: Ja, die ist lang genug (380mm oder 400mm) - sieht auf dem Bild nur so extrem aus. Ist ein 19" und ich bin 1,84m.


----------



## Der Toni (18. Januar 2009)

hotspice schrieb:


> hi,
> also momentan hat unser new slayer wohl den absoluten tiefstpunkt in punkto wiederverkauf erreicht. vor ein paar wochen ging ein slayer 90  20,5 zoll für knapp 450 euro raus, und gerade eben ist ein new slayer im canuck rot weiß '(nur 25 stück) design drinn in 16,5 und der preis geht bei 500 los, 1 tag noch und keiner bietet mit, der rahmen ist angeblich neu, ausstellungsrad.
> 
> ist echt schade ;-( mal schaun  was es dem verkäufer bringt.



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280302741281

Innerhalb der letzten 37 Sekunden noch 5Gebote. Da ärgern sich jetzt einige.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2009)

meinen bruder hat es gefreut
welchen Durchmesser haben denn die Sattlstützen?
Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2009)

30,9


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Info!

Gibt es für den Zusammenbau irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten?
An meinem SXC hat beispielsweise nicht jeder XTR Umwerfer gepasst.

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## hotspice (21. Januar 2009)

also die 616,-- sind trotzdem traurig, denn der rahmen ist anscheinend neu oder zumindest so gut wie neu. 

ich verkaufe auch gerade ein haufen zeug auf ebay und muß sagen dort wird momentan saugut gezahlt. zumindest bei meinen teilen (magura marta rot marzocchi all mountain magura julie magura hs 33 und noch ein paar teile und ich bin echt überrascht wo das zeug jetzt schon steht  ) 
aber der slayerrahmen wäre finde ich mehr wert gewesen. pech für den verkäufer und glück für den käufer.


----------



## Livanh (21. Januar 2009)

ja wie kommts nur dass der slayer rahmen nich mehr so gut weggeht, ob das geniale forum hier nen anteil dran hat...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

....ist bestimmt nicht unbeteiligt...
Aber egal, ist ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

das war alles nur Taktig, damit wir gübstiger an diesen schönen Rahmen rankommen 

nein Scherz.

Wer weiß das er mit dem Slayer keine heftigen Sprünge oder Drops machen will, sondern einfach nur auf Tour und auf ein paar Singletrails gehen möchte, für den ist das New Slayer immer noch was. (mit dem richtigen Dämpfer )

Das Slayer Canuck bei Ebay wäre was für meine Freundin gewesen. 
Als leichte Anfängerin wird sie von den Links nichts merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wer weiß das er mit dem Slayer keine heftigen Sprünge oder Drops machen will, sondern einfach nur auf Tour und auf ein paar Singletrails gehen möchte, für den ist das New Slayer immer noch was. (mit dem richtigen Dämpfer



Das Bike wird von 63kg auf Trails bewegt. Dropen ist was für den Notfall.
Ansonsten wird geschmeidig & schnell gefahren.
Bikepark nur als Option.
Gardasee usw. ist da eher denkbar.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

siehste! Perfekt oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

es ist noch nicht da.
Aber für den Einsatzzweck auf jeden fall geeignet.
Wenn der Rahmen der Beschreibung entspricht ist alles OK.
fFr das Geld (mit Steuersatz und Innenlager) kann man nicht viel falsch machen?

War eine Blitzentscheidung.
Bei 750,- wär Schluss gewesen.
Geplant war ein 140mm Bike für die fast neue 32er vanila.
Jetzt kommt sie sicher erst mal ins Slayer.
Mal sehen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

moment mal...das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen.
Welchen hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

den 16" Slayer von 2006, Spezial Edition aus Ebay vom Sonntag.
Mein Bruder hat ihn auf meinen Hinweis hin geschossen.
Ich hab ja schon ein sxc


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

das Canuck?
Hui na mein Glückwunsch


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

ja das, danke


----------



## heady (22. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt hier viel in dem thread gelesen und mehrfach von demselbern problem mit dem bike gelesen und wollte nur wissen ob dieses hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19661


auch davon betroffen ist, da ich mir das mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit zulegen möchte. ich konnte das jetzt leider selber nicht direkt herauslesen, da ich mit den modellen und modeljahren leider nicht so super auskenne.

kann man das bedenkenlos kaufen?

danke für die info.


----------



## rocsam (23. Januar 2009)

...soweit keine Probleme, Du solltest aber das Tretlager ausbauen und den "Dom", auf dem der Umwerfer sitzt, abdichten, indem Du die schwarze Kunststoffkappe vorsichtig herausnimmst und mit Silikon wieder einsetzt, sonst bekommst Du u.U. Schwierigkeiten mit Feuchtigkeit im Tretlager...-Benutze einfach die Suchfunktion hier im Thread


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

ein 50er für das Geld?
Würde ich nicht lange überlegen und kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (23. Januar 2009)

Ist wirklich ein super Kurs. Schlag zu!


----------



## flatmoon (23. Januar 2009)

das ist doch ein SXC das hat die zuvor beschriebnen Prob. nicht.
Gruß


----------



## heady (23. Januar 2009)

okay, danke euch erstmal. wenn das echt okay ist, dann nehm ich des, denk ich.
ich bin halt nur ein wenig skeptisch, weil das ja echt um die hälfte billiger ist. da könnte man schon den gedanken bekommen dass da irgendwie ein haken dran ist...hatte hier auch was von falsch verschweisstem rahmen und so beim sxc gelesen. das war glaub bei dir RockyRider66, richtig? nicht dass das wegen irgendeinem fehler so günstig ist.
an wen wende ich mich eigentlich wenn ich das da gekauft habe, im fall von garantie oder wenn etwas am bike kaputt ist. das dann nach GB zu schicken, da hab ich keine lust drauf irgendwie.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

Ja, mein Rahmen war schief zusammen geschweißt.
Es war aber sofort erkenntlich weil der Dämpfer an einer Seite am Rahmen angelegen hat.
Habe nur den Rahmen gekauft.
Bikeaction hat ihn anstandlos ausgetauscht.

Garantiefälle werden i. d. R. vom zuständligen Importeur bearbeitet.
Der sitz in deinem Fall wohl nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## gerbine1 (23. Januar 2009)

heady schrieb:


> okay, danke euch erstmal. wenn das echt okay ist, dann nehm ich des, denk ich.
> ich bin halt nur ein wenig skeptisch, weil das ja echt um die hälfte billiger ist. da könnte man schon den gedanken bekommen dass da irgendwie ein haken dran ist...hatte hier auch was von falsch verschweisstem rahmen und so beim sxc gelesen. das war glaub bei dir RockyRider66, richtig? nicht dass das wegen irgendeinem fehler so günstig ist.
> an wen wende ich mich eigentlich wenn ich das da gekauft habe, im fall von garantie oder wenn etwas am bike kaputt ist. das dann nach GB zu schicken, da hab ich keine lust drauf irgendwie.



Jetzt mach da keine Sorgen, ich hab 86kg, bin Kraftsportler und Grobmotoriker und benütze mein SXC für Enduro/Freerideausflüge. Das Teil hält ohne Kompromisse... da wird nix kaputt. 

Und übrigens meinen Rahmen hab ich in Kanada gekauft.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

bisher hatten einige probleme mit der hauptachse.
die ist gebrochen.
gibt es aber für etwa 30 neu


----------



## ribisl (23. Januar 2009)

in Memoriam "Ein treuer Begleiter aus fragwürdigem Elternhause"
Auf ins neue zu Hause.....


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Januar 2009)

ich muss sagen, bei deinem angebot hab ich mir in den letzten tagen auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht ein zweit-slayer brauchen könnte...


----------



## heady (23. Januar 2009)

meinst du jetzt das von mir?

ich habe jetzt schon ein canyon nerve am 5.0 geordert und bin jetzt halt am überlegen ob ich das nicht lieber nehmen soll und das andere abbestellen.


frage ist halt was ich wirklich brauche und ob das canyon für mich nicht ausreicht, ich finde das nämlich auch echt geil.
krasse sprünge und sowas will ich vorerst eigentlich nicht machen. möchte ein rad mit dem ich heizen kann, längere touren fahren und es bergab und auf trails und gelände mal oredentlich krachen lassen kann.

was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ich bin echt ein wenig überfragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (23. Januar 2009)

Wollts eigentlich eh nimma verkaufen, und parallel zum 901 aufbaun (übernimm aufs 901er ja nur Gabel, LRS und Bremse), aber andererseits wozu? Deckt ja m o w das gleiche Einsatzgebiet ab. Und für einen leicht Tourenfullyaufbau ist der Rahmen einfach zu schwer....und a bisserl a Geld ist auch immer fein......hmmm was fällt ma sonst noch ein gegen den Trennungsschmerz..


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Januar 2009)

na bisserl leiden muss schon sein, da wirst nicht drumrumkommen!


----------



## heady (23. Januar 2009)

heady schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt das von mir?
> 
> ich habe jetzt schon ein canyon nerve am 5.0 geordert und bin jetzt halt am überlegen ob ich das nicht lieber nehmen soll und das andere abbestellen.
> 
> ...




tjoa, jetzt hat sich das wohl von selber erledigt, da das gute stück nun auf einmal 300 euro mehr kostet. 
wohl zu lange gezögert/überlegt.

dann werde ich wohl beim canyon bleiben, ausser der preis geht nochmal nach unten, dann geht alles wieder von vorne los. 
bis zum 26.2 haben die noch zeit, dann überweise ich die kohle für mein canyon.

P.S. für den fall der fälle wäre es ganz cool wenn ihr mir meine fragen in meinem zitat noch beantworten könntet. danköö.


----------



## Lynus (24. Januar 2009)

@ Heady: So wie dir, ging´s mir Mitte 2006 auch. Ich wollte ein neues Bike und hab mir ein Radon QLT gekauft. Ein super Bike, tolle Ausstattung, Geometrie passt 
Aber mit der Zeit hab ich gemerkt, wieviel Spass man bergab mit einem Fully haben kann und hab mir überlegt, wieviel mehr Spass ich haben könnte, wenn ich ein Bike mit mehr Federweg hätte Also hab ich mir Ende 2007 das New Slayer gekauft und es nicht bereut. Jetzt hab ich halt zwei -zu Glück- verschiedene Bikes, quasi für jeden Einsatzzweck. 
Meinen beiden Kumpels ging´s genauso: Der eine stieg von einem Canyon Nerve um auf ein Torque, der andere von einem Ghost auf ein Nicolai Helius FR. Wenn du also nicht die gleichen "Fehler" machen willst,  kauf dir gleich ein Enduro. Ansonsten kaufst du dir in 1-2 Jahren sowieso eins


----------



## theFlix (26. Januar 2009)

mal wieder zurück zum slayer:
mein dämpfer ist am sonntag endgültig kaputt gegangen,federt jetzt nichtmehr aus/ein.naja beschweren darf ich mich eigentlcih nciht drüber,der dämpfer ist ja nicht für die slopestyle/fr/dh aktionen gedacht die cih mit dem rad mache.jetz wird wohl kein weg mehr am dhx 5 vorbeiführen(was mich eigentlich nciht ärgert)
meint ihr ich hab irgend eine cahnce auf garantie oä wegen dem alten kaputten dämpfer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

je nach alter garantie.

oder

falls schon mal service gewesen ist toxo vielleicht kullanter, hinschicken.

kÃ¶nnte nur das Ã¼bliche problem mit der luftkammer sein.
dichtungen kosten 30,-â¬, kann man ja selbst prÃ¼fen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (26. Januar 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> in Memoriam "Ein treuer Begleiter aus fragwürdigem Elternhause"
> Auf ins neue zu Hause.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ribisl (27. Januar 2009)

Nein schon beim neuen Besitzer!


----------



## Red Dragon (27. Januar 2009)

Servus,

verhält sich der Slayer störisch bei der Montage von einer 2-Fach Führung?

Möchte mir gerne eine e.13 DRS mit ISCG-Adapter ans Bike basteln. Hat die Kombination schon mal jemand gehabt oder andere Ideen wegen einer 2-Fach Führung?

Schon mal Danke.


----------



## theFlix (27. Januar 2009)

nein noch kein service,aber erst ein gutes jahr alt,verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig wenig gefahren(von der ahrten beanspruchung muss ja erst mal keiner was wissen...)und perfekt gepflegt!
naja einen anruf ist es sicher wert,wenn die ihn fÃ¼r 50â¬wieder fit machen solls mir recht sein


----------



## zet1 (28. Januar 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> verhält sich der Slayer störisch bei der Montage von einer 2-Fach Führung?
> 
> ...



2fach Fuehrung oder auch 3fach is ja Null Problem!!
jede funktioniert die man normal statt einem Spacer am tretlager befestigt.. zb auch die truvativ Shiftguide die ich grad billig abgebe hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/164512/cat/500


----------



## zet1 (28. Januar 2009)

theFlix schrieb:


> mal wieder zurück zum slayer:
> mein dämpfer ist am sonntag endgültig kaputt gegangen,federt jetzt nichtmehr aus/ein.naja beschweren darf ich mich eigentlcih nciht drüber,der dämpfer ist ja nicht für die slopestyle/fr/dh aktionen gedacht die cih mit dem rad mache.jetz wird wohl kein weg mehr am dhx 5 vorbeiführen(was mich eigentlich nciht ärgert)
> meint ihr ich hab irgend eine cahnce auf garantie oä wegen dem alten kaputten dämpfer?



du getraust dich hier zu schreiben dass du den Daempfer " unsachgemaess" behandelt hast, sagen wir mal so  und nun noch nach Garantie zu fragen???
Junge, du musst noch viel lernen im Leben, was man wo und wie schreiben sollte... denke das hat sicher jemand gelesen der das nicht lesen haette sollen


----------



## theFlix (28. Januar 2009)

ich werde sowieso keine garantie kriegen!insofern egal.naja was heißt unsachgemäß...park/slopestyle halt


----------



## heady (28. Januar 2009)

hi leute,

ich habe mich jetzt entschieden das slayer sxc 50 von crc zu nehmen auch wenn es jetzt knapp 1800.- kostet. ist denk ich dennoch ein schnäppchen oder?

frage ist jetzt nur in welche größe. 18" oder 19"? ich bin 184 und hab ne schrittlänge von 84cm ohne schuhe. ich tendiere eher zu 19". sollte okay sein oder?  möchte damit halt auch touren fahren.

danke euch. 

@lynus

dein beitrag hat mich auch zum grübeln gebracht und du hast recht. werde sicher in nächster zeit wohl auch keine kohle haben ein anderes zu kaufen, von daher wird es so wohl am besten sein.


----------



## Lynus (28. Januar 2009)

@heady: wir sind gleichgroß und ich fahr das Slayer in 19", Sattelhöhe siehst du hier ganz gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5492141&postcount=2631
Wenn du mit dem Bike -wie ich- auch Touren fahren willst rate ich dir zu 19", wenn du (deutlich) mehr Richtung Bikepark schielst, nimm das 18".


----------



## Hanswirt (28. Januar 2009)

... auch mit dem 18er lassen sich schöne Touren fahren (mit 183 cm Größe und 86er Schrittlänge).

Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heady (28. Januar 2009)

hey danke euch für die bilder. 

habe mich für den 19" entschieden und grade das bike geordert. kann´s kaum erwarten.  hoff es war eine gute entscheidung.

meint ihr das ist okay wenn ich das nächste woche erst überweis? ist ja jetzt für mich erstmal reserviert oder? muss noch auf frische kohle warten. 
da der kurs ja ständig am wechseln ist, muss ich dennoch nur den betrag überweisen der in der email von crc angegeben ist, ne? also wenn das pfund steigt hat mich das nicht zu interessieren nehm ich mal an..


----------



## Phil S. (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Thread eröffnet interessante Einblicke in die menschliche Psyche.

Ein Produkt kommt sicherheitsrelevant fehlkonstruiert auf den Markt. Der Hersteller windet sich irgendwie heraus, ohne das Produkt rückzurufen oder es in Ordnung zu bringen. Ein klingender Name und eine Pseudokorrektur reichen aber, dass sich viele die Sache schönreden und versuchen, zufrieden zu sein. Beunruhigend ist dabei, dass das Produkt weiter auf dem Markt bleibt und, wenn auch deutlich verbilligt, weiter arglose Käufer findet.

Das macht den Menschen aber wohl so erfolgreich, sonst wäre es nicht erklärbar, dass er  auch heute noch freiwillig extremste Lebensräume von Wüste bis Ewiges Eis bewohnt.

LG, Phil


----------



## heady (31. Januar 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> wenn auch deutlich verbilligt, weiter arglose Käufer findet.



mein bestelltes ist doch garnicht betroffen.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem. Hat jetzt eine Hope in rot bekommen. Die Bremse ist einfach fantastisch und passt super zu meinem Rocky!


----------



## big toe (31. Januar 2009)

geile Sache, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Phil S. (31. Januar 2009)

heady schrieb:


> mein bestelltes ist doch garnicht betroffen.


Das SXC, also Dein Neues, hab´ ich damit nicht gemeint. Neue New Slayers wird´s auch nicht mehr viele geben. Aber bei einem Ebay-Schnäppchen ist der Konstruktionsfehler sogar noch problematischer, finde ich.

@Wolf Schreiner:
Könntest Du bitte ein Foto vom gelb umrandeten Bereich machen und posten?

LG, Phil


----------



## haural (31. Januar 2009)

Die rote Hope ist top. Ist das eine M4? Wusste gar nicht das es rote Hope Bremsen gibt. Hätte sich an meinem sicherlich auch ganz gut gemacht


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (1. Februar 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Die rote Hope ist top. Ist das eine M4? Wusste gar nicht das es rote Hope Bremsen gibt. Hätte sich an meinem sicherlich auch ganz gut gemacht



Jep, das ist eine M4. Das war eine speziell edition von Hope. Gab es nicht sehr viele von. Und die würden sich mit Sicherheit sehr gut an deinem Carnuck machen! Falls du interesse daran haben solltest melde dich mal bei mir per Mail. Ich werde mein Slayer jetzt verkaufen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2009)

Hope Bremsen sind echt ein Traum 

Was soll den jetzt für ein Frame kommen. Angesichts der Parts würde ein Slayer SS ganz geil kommen. Oder kommt was ganz anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadettkai (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Wollte auch mal was im New Slayer Thread beitragen, habe mir nämlich auch endlich ein NS  zugelegt und nach langen überlegungen über den Winter zusammen gestellt.
Mache demnächst mal noch bessere Bilder.
Gabel ist ne Wotan 08
Bremse Louise 07 203/180


----------



## big toe (18. Februar 2009)

Wollt mal ein aktuelles Pic von mir posten! Hab ein paar Kleinigkeiten eloxieren lassen, ist richtig gut geworden! Das meiste fÃ¤llt aber nur im Detail auf.

In den nÃ¤chsten Tagen mÃ¼ssten auch noch neue Pedale kommen.

Na dann bis dannâ¦..


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Februar 2009)

Servus, sieht ja ech tnett aus. Hab auch so eins 

Was für nen Dämpfer hast Du da eingebaut? Wie zufrieden bist Du?


----------



## big toe (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, danke! Der Dämpfer ist ein Vanilla R, funktioniert echt prima, dachte eigentlich ich bräuchte die ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie beim DHX, doch bin so auch bestens zufrieden.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Februar 2009)

Die blau-weiße Lackierung ist so schön!
Überhaupt ein tolles Bike, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Ich war auf meinem leider ewig nicht mehr fahren, meine Gabel liegt seit knapp 2 Wochen bei Cosmic zum obligatorischen TST2-Kartuschen-Tausch...gerade jetzt in der Prüfungszeit, wo ich einen Ausgleich gebrauchen könnte. Stattdessen werde ich von Tag zu Tag dicker.


----------



## Lynus (18. Februar 2009)

@ Big Toe: Nutzt du dein Bike auch zum Touren ? Wenn ja, wie kommst du mit Dämpfer und Gabel (66?) zu Recht ? Meines Wissens haben beide keinen Lockout, oder ?
Ich überlege zur Zeit auch, mein Fahrwerk zu ändern (All Mtn.3/RP23) und bezweifle, dass ich mit einer 66 ohne Lockout glücklich werde :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (18. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel hier ist ne Z1 Light von 2006...eignet sich zum touren genauso wie zum freeriden...Dank ETA sind auch ganz steile Sachen kein Problem...und sie sieht geil aus


----------



## Lynus (18. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wo du´s sagst... Sah auf den ersten Blick nach früher 66 aus, aber die Standrohre sind doch etwas "dünn". 

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen 55 ATA /Micro oder 66 ATA. Hätte aber eigentlich gerne Lockout und noch lieber ETA (wird aber nimmer gebaut *grummel*)


----------



## big toe (18. Februar 2009)

@ Fabeymer 

Ja ging mir etwa gleich! Hatte meine Gabel vor Dezember einschicken lassen. Perfekt dachte ich, da meine Klausuren eh alle auf Januar und Februar fallen und ich dann überhaupt keine Zeit zum biken habe. Doch dass es auch wirklich so lange dauern würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Guter Service ist was anderes!!!

Hoffe für dich dass deine Gabel bald kommen wird und dass deine Prüfungen gut verlaufen werden, denk dran vier gewinnt!!!


@Lynus

Nutze das Bike wirklich für alles. Tendiere aber mehr in Richtung Freeride. Zu Lockout und ETA kann ich nicht viel sagen ETA nutze ich so gut wie gar nicht und wenn ich ein Lockout hätte würde ich es wohlmöglich auch nicht nutzen. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen was er braucht und was nicht.

Den Umbau auf Stahlfeder kann ich dir nur empfehlen, passt meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser ins Slayer als ein Luftdämpfer. Ein absolutes Paradebeispiel ist das Bike vom Mr. Freeride, schau dir das mal an!


Ciao Christof


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe schon beim Luftdämpfer den Lockout nie benutzt.
Mit beiden Dämpfern wippt der Hinterbau nur minimal. Auch bei steilen Auffahrten.

@big toe
danke 
das Bike und die Farben finde echt klasse.

Nur bei beiden finde ich die Diabolus Parts etwas überdemensioniert


----------



## Phil S. (20. Februar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Nur bei beiden finde ich die Diabolus Parts etwas überdemensioniert


Genau. Überhaupt für Touren, wofür RM das Bike ja bekanntlich ausgelegt hat!

LG, Phil


----------



## big toe (20. Februar 2009)

Die Diabolus Parts finde ich übelst pornös und gefallen mir auch richtig gut am Bike!!!


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Februar 2009)

So gehts mir auch! Die gefallen mir gut!


----------



## big toe (20. Februar 2009)

yeeha!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2009)

im Endeffekt ist es ja eh Geschmackssache!  

ich dachte dabei nur ans Gewicht


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> @ Fabeymer
> 
> Ja ging mir etwa gleich! Hatte meine Gabel vor Dezember einschicken lassen. Perfekt dachte ich, da meine Klausuren eh alle auf Januar und Februar fallen und ich dann überhaupt keine Zeit zum biken habe. Doch dass es auch wirklich so lange dauern würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Guter Service ist was anderes!!!
> 
> Hoffe für dich dass deine Gabel bald kommen wird und dass deine Prüfungen gut verlaufen werden, denk dran vier gewinnt!!!



Ich hoffe, dass es Ende nächster Woche was wird mit der Gabel. Das mit den Prüfungen läuft schon, eine ist schon bestanden. 

Danke für die netten Worte! 

Ach ja, was wiegt Dein Slayer eigentlich mit Stahlfeder und den Diabolusparts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin gerade beim Aufbau eines New Slayer.
Welcher Shimano Umwerfer kommt beim Einfedern nicht an die Schwinge?
Habe derzeit einen aktuellen XTR und XT.

Bei beiden kommt die Klemmschraube für den Zug an die Schwinge wenn man komplett einfedert. (kleines Kettenblatt)
Außerdem kann ich die Kunststoffführung unter dem Tretlager drehen wie ich will.
Entweder streift der Zug die Schwinge, oder die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter?


----------



## kadettkai (22. Februar 2009)

Hatte das gleiche Prob bei meinem NS Aufbau.
Habe jetzt eine XT umwerfer FDM 770 Top Swing Dual Pull mod.08 montiert.
Der passt einwandfrei.
Zug verlegung hatte ich das gleiche Problem habe  ihn nun Schräg verlegt also mittig in die Plastigführung  passt genau das er nicht an den Schrauben schleift allerdings knapp.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2009)

Un die Klemschraube kommt auf dem kleinsten Blatt nicht an die Schwinge?
Ganz eingefedert natürlich.


----------



## kadettkai (22. Februar 2009)

Down Swing Umwerfer geht gar nicht!
Brauchst einen Top Swing


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2009)

Hab ja einen Top Swing.


----------



## big toe (25. Februar 2009)

Hi, wollt mal die neue SpielgefÃ¤hrtin meines New Slayers zeigen!

War ein echt gutes Angebot, hoffe Sie fÃ¼hlt sich wohl draufâ¦


Ciao


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2009)

ja cool.
Wo hast du es her uns gibt es noch mehr davon?


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo NEW Slayer Gemeinde,

so langsam aber sicher geben bei mir die Hinterbaulager sowie die Dämpferbuchsen auf. Kennt einer von euch die genauen Lagermaße oder beziehungsweise Bezeichnung und das Einbaumaß der Buchsen. So weit ich weiß, kann man alles bei Toxo bestellen. Ich glaube, ich komme damit billiger, als wenn ich das bei Bikeaction order. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Bitte klärt mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege. Danke!

Des weiteren habe ich Bock mein großes Kettenblatt zu demontieren und mir eine schaltbare Kettenführung zu zulegen. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier schon die ein oder andere Lösung. Für Bilder wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2009)

Die Lager sind nach DIN.
Bedeuted dass du in jeden beliebigen Schraubenhandel o. ä. gehen kannst.

Die Buchsen sind von Fox, die hat i. d. R. jeder gute Bikeshop vorrätig, sonst musst du bei Toxo bestellen.
Es gibt die Gleitlager auch von FAG.
Da sie aber Zollabmessungen haben weiß ich nicht, ob man die hier in Deutschland so einfach lieferbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

Na super, jetzt macht das XT Shadow Schaltwerk bei mir auch nur noch Zicken. Ich habe es schon mehrfach neu eingestellt, und schwubs nach 30 min ist schon wieder alles vermurkst. Ht jemand das XTR Shadow? Ist es genauso?

Vielleicht werde ich doch mal Sram ausprobieren.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2009)

Ich hänge mich hier mal mit einem Problemchen dran, das ich mit meiner Juicy habe: Meine Gabel war für knapp einen Monat beim Service, das Rad wurde in diesem Zeitraum nicht bewegt. Darunter haben die Bremsen ein wenig gelitten, ich musste sie wieder gangbar machen, was teilweise auch funktioniert hat. Allerdings habe ich noch das Problem, dass die vordere Scheibe relativ stark schleift, weil die Kolben scheinbar über Nacht wieder ein gutes Stück rauskommen. Wenn ich sie dann wieder zurückdrücke und den Bremssattel ausrichte (Schrauben auf, Hebel ziehen, Schrauben zu), dann schleift nix mehr. Im Fahrbetrieb bleiben die Kolben auch dort, wo sie sein sollen bzw. gehen wieder in ihre Position zurück.
Verständlicherweise hab ich keine Lust, vor jeder Ausfahrt das Vorderrad auszubauen, um die Bremse so schleiffrei zu kriegen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte, um das Problem zu beheben?

@Mr. Freeride: Hat zwar nicht zwingend was mit Deinem Beitrag zu tun, aber ich hab diese Woche das neue Trekkingrad meiner Mutter abgeholt (habe es heimgefahren), an dem die XT verbaut ist (Schaltwerk und Shifter). Ich muss sagen, dass mir meine SRAM X9 plus X7-Shifter besser gefällt, fühlt sich irgendwie knackiger an und die Trigger gefallen mir ebenfalls besser vom Handling her. 
Ich würde es mal testen an Deiner Stelle, wobei das ja auch immer eine Geldsache... ist ja mit einem Schaltwerk nicht getan, wenn man da zwischen den beiden Branchenriesen wechselt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. März 2009)

Hi,
mal ein New Slayer im Freiflug.

Solche Sprünge z.B. macht mein Hinterbau mit dem DHX 5, ohne Linkberührung, ganz gut mit! 
E sei denn man verkackt die Landung 

Mehr Bilder im Rock'n Action Thread


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2009)

Also,schön behalten den Apparat


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. März 2009)

Nur das Problem ist das der DHX 5 halt echt sau teuer ist wenn man ihn umgebaut haben will .. suche auch shcon seit wochen nach einem DHX 5 Coil mit externem Piggy Bag Einbaulänge 200 mm und 57 mm Hub ... 

Ich sehe es halt ech tnicht ein knapp 560 Euro für diesen Dämpfer incl. umbau zu zahlen ...

Aber sonst gebe ich mein Slayer nicht mehr her ...


----------



## big toe (11. März 2009)

Hammer Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. März 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Nur das Problem ist das der DHX 5 halt echt sau teuer ist wenn man ihn umgebaut haben will .. suche auch shcon seit wochen nach einem DHX 5 Coil mit externem Piggy Bag Einbaulänge 200 mm und 57 mm Hub ...
> 
> Ich sehe es halt ech tnicht ein knapp 560 Euro für diesen Dämpfer incl. umbau zu zahlen ...
> 
> Aber sonst gebe ich mein Slayer nicht mehr her ...



gabs hier nichtmal nen selbstbauvorschlag? war zwar glaub ich ein rocco aber grundsätzlich spielt das doch keine rolle?! @mr freeride: kannst du vielleicht mal ein detailbild der anschlusstelle an deinem dämpfer posten?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2009)

Ja. Das Zwischenstück zwischen Ausgleichsbehälter und Dämpfer durchsägen. Dann jeweils an beiden Teilen ein Gewinde ins ca. 1 mm dicke Loch schneiden und mit einem Druckschlauch verbinden.
Am besten zu einer Hydraulikfirma gehen.

So hat es mir ein Mitarbeiter von Cosmic Sports erklärt.

@ Maggo
ja mache ich heute Abend. Meiner ist allerdings original so.


----------



## theFlix (11. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride:schöne bilder!
werde mir gleich auch nen DHX 5 kaufen,200 mm einbaulänge passt oder?ich will nur hunderprozentig sichergehen,weil ich nicht den falschen kaufen will.
danke
Flix


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2009)

hier einmal die Gewünschten Detailbilder.


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand eine Firma im Stuttgarter Raum nennen an die ich mal bezüglich dem Umbau bzw. den Materialien für dne Umbau rankomme? ODer anderst, kann mri jemand im I-Net eine Adresse geben wo ich mir das notwendige Material besorgen kann? Weil jemanden der mir das Umbauen kann habe ich. Müsste doch eigentlich jeder erfahrene Schlosser hinbekommen, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Bierklau (12. März 2009)

Servus RM riders,
am 18. & 19.04. diesen Jahres finden in unserem schönen bikepark ein Saint-Demo day statt...mit dabei sind allerlei Bikefirmen unter anderem Eure heißgeliebten RM´s. Checkt mal die pages w3.bikepark-osternohe.de / w3.bikeaction.de / w3eightinch.de...wäre schön, wenn Ihr mal unseren kleinen park abrockt...für die Tourenfraktion gibt es jede Menge Singletrails ringsherum....auch mit Bikeguide (wenn der nicht lieber heizen geht)...ride on big D


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe das Slayer jetzt 2 Tage mal etwas härter dran genommen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Linkberührung blieb da ab und zu nicht aus!

Nach der groben Reinigung sieht man das sich, durch den Matsch, das Problem richtig auf die Links eingeprägt hat.

Dann habe ich noch eine kleine Scheuerstelle am Sattelrohr entdeckt. ( am unteren Bilde zu sehen)
 Exakt in der Mitte. Da ich sonst absolut kein Plan habe was da anders gescheuert hat, bin ich auf den Reifen gekommen. Eigentlich kann es nur der sein!
Wenn ich jetzt 1 und 1 zusammenzähle ist mir das schon wieder alles zu hoch. Wie kann der Reifen am Sattelrohr schleifen wenn, die Links sich kurz vor dem Maximalhub berühren.

Meine 66 SL1 hat leider auch die ersten Zicken gemacht. Sie ist 2 mal auf 14 cm abgesackt.  Ich konnte sie aber immer wieder auf ca. 16cm hochschrauben.


----------



## big toe (16. März 2009)

Komische Sache! Kann aber eigentlich nichts anderes sein, als der Reifen. Vielleicht hast du aber auch zum allerersten Mal den Federweg deines Slayers voll ausgenutzt und dann ist es  normal dass der Reifen das Sattelrohr berÃ¼hrt. 

Aber denke mal das es nicht schlimm ist, das Slayer halt schon einiges ausâ¦

Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir helfen! Hab bei mir seit lÃ¤ngeren so ein dumpfes Knocken oder Knacken am Bike, es kommt meisten bei einer Folge von hochfrequenten  SchlÃ¤gen, wie z.B. grobes Kopfsteinpflaster oder viele Wurzeln. Kann absolut nicht sagen wo es herkommt und weg bekomme ich es auch nicht!!! Hat jemand von Euch auch so ein Problem


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2009)

Hmm, vielleicht hast Du Buchsenspiel in der Federgabel? Klingt es in etwa so wie ein lockerer Steuersatz?


----------



## Lynus (16. März 2009)

@big toe: Hast du Sattel/Sattelstütze schon mal überprüft ? 
Also nicht nur die Verbindung zwischen den Teilen, auch den Sattel selbst ?

Ansonsten evtl. Pedale/Tretlager oder im allerschlimmsten Fall evtl. sogar irgendwo ein Riss im Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (16. März 2009)

seh ich das richtig, dass es keinen aktuellen stahlfederdämpfer (von einem externen ausgleichsbehälter abgesehen) fürs slayer gibt?


----------



## big toe (16. März 2009)

Hey danke fÃ¼r die schnellen Antworten! Sattel/SattelstÃ¼tze kannâs eigentlich nicht sein, knockt auch im stehen. Alle Lager und Buchsen hab ich eigentlich auch schon Ã¼berprÃ¼ft, gefettet und neu eingestellt. Riss im Rahmen hab ich noch nicht entdeckt, kann ich also nicht ausschlieÃen, macht denn ein gerissener Rahmen solche GerÃ¤usche?

Ich dachte auch dass der Rahmen die GerÃ¤usche verursacht, durch ein resonantes Schwingen, aber dann mÃ¼sst Ihr die GerÃ¤usche ja auch haben.

Gabel schlieÃ ich auch aus, GerÃ¤usch kommt eher nicht von vorne. Mehr kann ich aber nicht sagenâ¦


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2009)

ich habe nach sehr sehr langem suchen festgestellt, dass meine cassette lose war.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2009)

stimmt das war bei mir auch mal der Fall.
Als ich die Hope Nabe neu hatte. Ich musste mir eine neue Kassette kaufen weil die alte Kassette minimal Spiel auf der Aufnahme hatte, obwohl die Schraube fest dran war.

@ Morti
Es gibt einen Fox und einen Marzocchi Roco (jedenfalls an Kona Komplettbikes) ohne Ausgleichsbehälter.
Big Toe hat so einen Fox.


----------



## big toe (17. März 2009)

Kassettenschraube sitzt bombenfest, Kassette wackelt aber trotzdem minimal. Hatte ich aber bei meinem alten Bike auch, von daher dachte ich es sei normal! Sollte die Kassette null Kommanix Spiel haben, oder darf sie ein wenig wackeln? WÃ¤re ja spitze wenn so einfach gingâ¦


----------



## Morti (17. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Morti
> Es gibt einen Fox und einen Marzocchi Roco (jedenfalls an Kona Komplettbikes) ohne Ausgleichsbehälter.
> Big Toe hat so einen Fox.



danke, aber wie es aussieht gibts die dämpfer wohl wirklich nur in kompletträdern. hab jedenfalls keinen shop gefunden, der dämpfer ohne ausgleichsbehälter im angebot hat.
der neue vanilla hat jetzt auch einen behälter.....


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Kassettenschraube sitzt bombenfest, Kassette wackelt aber trotzdem minimal. Hatte ich aber bei meinem alten Bike auch, von daher dachte ich es sei normal! Sollte die Kassette null Kommanix Spiel haben, oder darf sie ein wenig wackeln? WÃ¤re ja spitze wenn so einfach gingâ¦




Was hast du fÃ¼r einen LRS? Crossmax? Dann ist das "normal". Je nach Pflege des Freilaufs verschleiÃen die Freilauflager die Nabe mehr oder weniger. Hat aber imho wahrscheinlich nix damit zu tun. Trotzdem aufmachen, Freilauf reinigen und gut Ã¶len undÂ´ne ordentliche Fettpackung zwischen FreilaufkÃ¶rper und Kassette. Vielleicht hast du GlÃ¼ck. Ich such schon ewig, das Knacken an meinem Element zu finden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

@ Morti
hier kannste noch den Fox kaufen.

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=1170&osCsid=b6lrronk8fksfvar01ei6cct01


----------



## big toe (17. März 2009)

Jepp, hab die Crossmax XL. Hast du das gleiche Problem mit deinen Crossmax?

Wenn die Freilauflager verschleiÃen, was bringt dann das Fett zwischen Kassette und Freilauf?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Hilfeâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Jepp, hab die Crossmax XL. Hast du das gleiche Problem mit deinen Crossmax?
> 
> Wenn die Freilauflager verschleißen, was bringt dann das Fett zwischen Kassette und Freilauf?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe



Den Verschleiß verzögert nur regelmäßige Wartung des Freilaufes (innen)
Das Fett zwischen Kass. und Freil. könnte nur das Knacken beseitigen ... könnte.
Ich habe auch leichtes Spiel. Mein LRS ist von 2004 oder 05 und hatte so langsam seine Rente erreicht. Ich habe letzte Woche meinen neuen LRS bekommen und der XL wird als Ersatz verwendet.


----------



## Hanswirt (17. März 2009)

... mal wieder ein Bildchen ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. März 2009)

ich würde testweise evtl. einen roco air 3pl im SXC probieren. wie sieht's mit erfahrungswerten zu diesem im new slayer aus? ist er sensibler als der rp3? wie reagiert er auf mittlere, schnelle schläge hintereinander, wird er da "bockig" (der DHX air war da schnell überfordert)? 
und zu guter letzt: wie zuverlässig ist er? MZ hat dahingehend ja einen recht schlechten ruf...

danke!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

ich hatte den 3PL für kurze Zeit im New Slayer.
Er hatte auf jeden Fall ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und man konnte ihn mit weniger Druck fahren. Er war progressiver als der RP3. Bockig wurde er eigentlich nie. In meiner relativ kurzen Zeit ist er nicht kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Morti (23. März 2009)

danke für die tips, ich habe eben einen vanilla 200x57 ersteigert. bin sehr gespannt wie sich das fahrverhalten ändert.....


----------



## zet1 (24. März 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich würde testweise evtl. einen roco air 3pl im SXC probieren. wie sieht's mit erfahrungswerten zu diesem im new slayer aus? ist er sensibler als der rp3? wie reagiert er auf mittlere, schnelle schläge hintereinander, wird er da "bockig" (der DHX air war da schnell überfordert)?
> und zu guter letzt: wie zuverlässig ist er? MZ hat dahingehend ja einen recht schlechten ruf...
> 
> danke!



ich lese aus deinen Worten, dass der DHX5air schlechter als der RP23 sein soll und nicht schlucken wie ein Nimmersatt? Da kann ich nur lachen, was besseres als einen DHX5air wirst nicht finden, alles probiert.

aber kommt auch auf den EInsatzzweck an.. du willst ein Tourenhaftes Slayer anscheinend, das nicht viel Federweg freigibt im mittleren Bereich, aber supersensibel kleinere Schlaege filtern soll, und trotzdem mit gleichem Setup im Park oder Bergab prueglen soll... Junge Junge, ich glaube du musst dich entscheiden was du willst.. eines fuer alles geht nicht mit selbem Setup.

Fuer Tourenfahrten mit allem drin rauf und runter is das normale Setup mit kleiner Kammer fuer straffere Sachen ok, mit grosser Kammer fuer Saenftenartiges ideal... etwas mehr Sag, ca 35% bei letzterem, sonst 30%.

Wennst eher mal eine Freeride Tour machst, dann 20-30 PSI mehr rein und das passt schon so dann recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

tja, der dhx coil kann seltsamerweise genau beides  probier ihn mal aus, du wirst erstaunt sein.
hab mir jetzt testhalber einen roco air TST geholt, quasi das MZ-pendant zum dhx air. 
und nochmal, auch wenn's in diesem thread eigentlich nix zu suchen hat:
der dhx air ist mit der großen luftkammer super für leute, die gern bei jeder kleinen wurzel im federweg versinken wollen. mit der kleinen fein für ein straffes setup. ich will aber genau die richtige mischung...und die gibt's (bei diesem dämpfer) nicht. mit dem setup hab ich mich fast ein jahr lang gespielt, glaub mir, ich weiß, wovon ich rede.


----------



## zet1 (24. März 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Hi, wollt mal die neue Spielgefährtin meines New Slayers zeigen!
> 
> War ein echt gutes Angebot, hoffe Sie fühlt sich wohl drauf
> 
> ...



ich tippe das war der vom CR in Uk, stimmt? Hab ich auch gesehen, aber meine Haelfte hat grad einen in dem limegreen oder wie das heisst bekommen, den ich grad in pink aaufbaue

dort auf deinem wuerden die neuen pinken sachen von Sram, oder auch Aerozine oder Woodman zb geil passen!!

Wenn mein (ihr Slayer) fertig is, werd ichs auch mal posten hier dann


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen LRS? Crossmax? Dann ist das "normal". Je nach Pflege des Freilaufs verschleißen die Freilauflager die Nabe mehr oder weniger. Hat aber imho wahrscheinlich nix damit zu tun. Trotzdem aufmachen, Freilauf reinigen und gut ölen und´ne ordentliche Fettpackung zwischen Freilaufkörper und Kassette. Vielleicht hast du Glück. Ich such schon ewig, das Knacken an meinem Element zu finden.



Falls du CrossMax laufräder im Element haben solltest, gib mal etwas Öl auf die Speichenköpfte auf der Nabe.
Oder prüfe mal die Zuganschläge, oder ob die Kassette fest ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Den Verschleiß verzögert nur regelmäßige Wartung des Freilaufes (innen)
> Das Fett zwischen Kass. und Freil. könnte nur das Knacken beseitigen ... könnte.
> Ich habe auch leichtes Spiel. Mein LRS ist von 2004 oder 05 und hatte so langsam seine Rente erreicht. Ich habe letzte Woche meinen neuen LRS bekommen und der XL wird als Ersatz verwendet.



Kurze Lebensdauer für einen so teuren Laufradsatz.
Liegt wohl an der Mavic- Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Jepp, hab die Crossmax XL. Hast du das gleiche Problem mit deinen Crossmax?
> 
> Wenn die Freilauflager verschleißen, was bringt dann das Fett zwischen Kassette und Freilauf?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe



Da die Freilauftrommel mit einem Gleitlager direkt auf der nNabe läuft, verschleißt der Nabenflansch.
Ist leider eine Fehlkonstuktion von Mavic.

Hilft nur ab und zu öffnen und ölen.
Die Brühe ist aber vom Aluabrieb nach wenigen Ausfahrten schon wieder schwarz.
Zur Not kannst du die Freilauftrommel mit dem Gleitlager wechseln.
Hilft aber nur bedingt, die nabe ist futsch.

Fett zwischen Kassette und Freilauftrommel soll das Festfressen und knarzen verhindern.


----------



## Der Toni (24. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Falls du CrossMax laufräder im Element haben solltest, gib mal etwas Öl auf die Speichenköpfte auf der Nabe.
> Oder prüfe mal die Zuganschläge, oder ob die Kassette fest ist.



Danke für die Tips.
Nee, ich hatte schon alles gecheckt, bzw. erneuert (Gleitlager, Buchsen, Kurbel, Kettenblätter usw.).Rahmen mit Lupe nach Rissen untersucht ...
Der Übeltäter war das Hinterrad (Hügi,DT Swiss). Dort war Dreck zwischen Kassette und Freilaufkörper gekommen.
Ich bin erst so spät drauf gekommen, weil das Knacken immer kam, wenn die rechte Kurbel fast unten war.
Das die XL (Hinterrad)eine Fehlkonstruktion sind, stimmt. Bin aber trotzdem mit dem LRS zufrieden. Der hat so viel mitgemacht und mich nie im Stich gelassen. Bei guter Pflege wird der bestimmt noch mal die gleiche Lebensdauer haben. Wie gesagt, das Spiel des Freilaufkörpers ist bei mir minimal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2009)

Mit den CrossMax war ich leider nicht so glücklich.
Wenn die Kassette mal Spiel hat geht es Erfahrungsgemäß immer schneller.
Außerdem sind mir (bei 75kg fahrfertig) regelmäßig die Speichen aus der Felge gerissen.
Der Service hat zwar schnell reagiert, allerdings nicht bei der Nabe.

Wäre natürlich auch möglich, auf der Tour immer mitzutreten.
Dann passiert dem Freilauf auch nix


----------



## big toe (24. März 2009)

@Zet1

Ne ne, hab das Bike bei meinem Händler gekauft. War ein noch besseres Angebot wie das bei Cainreaction.



@RockyRider

Ja, habe die Nabe mal auseinander genommen, man kann richtig sehen wie das Aluminium des Gehäuses, durch den Keramikring, abgetragen wird.

Wie kann man auch ein Gleitlager bauen, bei dem die weichere Seite das Gehäuse ist und nicht zum austauchen ist.

Was haben die sich dabei gedacht, dass eher das Keramik verschleißt als das Alu!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2009)

man hat sich sicherlich nix gedacht und lernt nicht dazu.
früher war dort ein industrielager.


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. März 2009)

Mein RAdel beim Ersten Ausritt 2009 ... endlich hatte ich Zeit und das Wetter war top ... bei mir Zuhause auf dem Trail ... aber nur das Radel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2009)

drauf setzen und losfahren, bike guckt gelangweilt.....
schickes teil!


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. März 2009)

will am sonntag mal wieder meinen bock durch den schönbuch quälen .. oder der bock mich ?! Hoffe es ist wenigstens trocken .... aber hast schon recht  ... das rad will  merh bewegt werden


----------



## beerenbaum (27. März 2009)

vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden:

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1867328&postcount=381

lg


----------



## haural (28. März 2009)

Na ich würde sagen das spricht entweder für den Österreichischen, oder gegen den Deutschen Importeur...oder beides. Aber allemal interessant.


----------



## flatmoon (29. März 2009)

In Österreich tut sich was^^

Wenn man sich die Konstruktion des neune Hinterbaus ansieht, könnte man meinen RM hat intern doch zugegeben dass was mit dem alten nicht okay war.
Auf jeden Fall sind auf dem Foto im .at-fred die Schwachstellen nachgebessert worden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. März 2009)

Gibt es Bilder von den unterschiedlichen Rahmen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. März 2009)

sowas?

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/biete-98775-rocky-mountain-slayer-cult


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. März 2009)

hm, also bei dem sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

einen neuen Hinterbau habe ich von Rocky aus Canada auch schon bekommen. 
Letztes Jahr beim Bikefestival in Willingen. Da meinte RM auch schon das es das Problem beheben soll.


----------



## gmk (29. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hm, also bei dem sehe ich keinen Unterschied.
> 
> einen neuen Hinterbau habe ich von Rocky aus Canada auch schon bekommen.
> Letztes Jahr beim Bikefestival in Willingen. Da meinte RM auch schon das es das Problem beheben soll.



muß nochmal das nachbar-forum posten:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=86716&page=28

*wurde das eigentliche problem jetzt "auch" gelöst ??*



> ... . Es geht darum, daß die Anlenkung bei einem gewissen Druck "nachgibt" und in die Falsche Richtung "umlenkt" statt den Dämpfer "Anlenkt". Dadurch kann der hub nicht ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. März 2009)

Das bedeutet, dass das Slayer jetzt seinen kompletten Federweg nutzen kann? In dem Fall würde ich mir es nochmal überlegen und vielleicht doch noch ein Slayer aufbauen.


----------



## gmk (31. März 2009)

und ...
alle slayer piloten sprachlos ...
stillschweigeabkommen ?


----------



## Lynus (31. März 2009)

@ gmk: 

Was soll es uns bringen, hier erneut die Diskussion loszutreten ? 
Vom Forum werden wir sicher keine Hinterbauten bekommen 

Diejenigen, die durch den oben genannten Fall neue Hoffnung schöpfen werden sich direkt an den Importeur BikeAction wenden.


----------



## theFlix (31. März 2009)

sry für die frage,aber:ist das problem mit dem neuen hinterbau gelöst oder nich?
ich finde gerade keine klare antwort,tut mir leid wenn ich grade nur blind bin


----------



## SVK1899 (31. März 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> und ...
> alle slayer piloten sprachlos ...
> stillschweigeabkommen ?




Also ich halte es mit Mr. Freeride, ich sehe keinen Unterschied!!!
Und ich glaub auch nicht an den neuen Hinterbau! Wieso soll eine
Einzelperson den einzigen funktionierenden Hintebau bekommen 
und wir alle nicht?
Mein Slayer läuft mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 und ner Titanfeder super und 
das mit Winterspeck und 100kg Kampfgewicht!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. März 2009)

Nein! Wenn er den selben neuen Hinterbau bekommen hat wie ich letztes Jahr (und so sieht es bis jetzt aus) ist das Problem nicht behoben oder gar besser geworden.

ich glaube auch nicht das der User das Slayer mit seinem neuen hintrbau getestet hat. Er verkauft es ja als nagelneu.

Das Einzige was das Problem behebt sind verbreiterte und an bestimmtenStellen ausgefrästere Links, wie RM auch im Slayer SS verbaut haben. Somit können die Links tatsächlich unmöglich in Berührung kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (31. März 2009)

mmhhhhhh, ich weiß auch nicht was ich denken soll!!! 

Wäre aber echt spitze wenn sich da was von Rocky aus tun würde! 
Könnt Ihr sehen was sich da am Rahmen geändert haben soll? Ich seh nix!
Bestimmt versucht er den Preis seines Bikes einfach noch bissel in die Höhe zu treiben, kanns ihm aber auch nicht übel nehmen!!!

@Mr. Freeride
Hast du auch einen geänderten Hinterbau? Wenn ja, was hat sich da genau geändert? Kann auf deinen Fotos auch nichts erkennen.


----------



## gmk (31. März 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> mmhhhhhh, ich weiß auch nicht was ich denken soll!!!
> 
> Wäre aber echt spitze wenn sich da was von Rocky aus tun würde!
> Könnt Ihr sehen was sich da am Rahmen geändert haben soll? Ich seh nix!
> ...



*da liegst du 100+1% falsch ...*
um viel geld gehen slayer rahmen sowieso nicht mehr weg ...


----------



## flatmoon (1. April 2009)

Revidiere dass was ich oben geschrieben habe. Muss zugeben, dass man auf den Fotos aus AT direkt keine Änderung feststellen kann.
Im anderen Board wird aber beschrieben, dass verstärkung des hinterbaus dort wo das hauptlager steckt + die abstände der lager sich geringfügig geändert haben sollen. 
Abszandsänderung der Lagern glaube ich nicht. Verstärkungen im Hinterbau sind aber nur sinnvoll. 
Deshalb wäre schön mal Fotos vom Hinterbau im direkten Vergleich zu sehen. Kann bitte noch mal jemand ein Foto von seinem posten.
Habe leider keine New Slayer mehr.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. April 2009)

ich denk mal das sich da nichts getan hat. Kann nur bla sein. Ich gehe meinem Händler mit dem Thema jeden Monat auf die Nerven, daher ....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2009)

@ big toe
ich kann mich nicht mehr 100%ig genau erinnern. Ich glaube die haben gar kein Grund genannt. Einfach nur das sich das damit erledigt haben soll.

Ich habe den Hinterbau ja direkt vor BA Augen im Rocky Stand auf dem Festival in Willingen umgebaut.
Es war genau das Gleiche wie mit dem alten Hinterbau.

Das einzige was sich geändert hat war, das die Decals etwas anders waren 

Ich suche noch mal Bilder wo man den alten Hinterbau besser sehen kann.


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. April 2009)

Heut im Lauf des Tages poste ich noch die Bilder vom neuen + alten hinterbau. Ist keine preistreiberei (hat eh keinen sinn).
Ich bin vorher einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen.

schöne grüße


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. April 2009)

So, hier die bilder:

1&2: alter Hinterbau - schmaler Steg
3&4: neuer Hinterbau
5: alt und neu im vergleich


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. April 2009)

1: auch von der seite sichtbar andere form des blechs
2: einfaches erkennungsmerkmal: neu: "vertiefung" in der kettenstrebe auf höhe der kurbel

BTW: ich hab beim umbau kurzfristig den neuen hinterbau an den alten hauptrahmen geschraubt - getestet - keine probleme!


----------



## big toe (1. April 2009)

Ja cool, danke fÃ¼r die Bilder! 

Das mit der Preistreiberei war nicht persÃ¶nlich gemeint, wÃ¼rde das genauso machen, die Bikes gehen definitiv unterm Wert raus.

Also haben die doch was geÃ¤ndert!   Wer weiÃ, ob die nur den Hinterbau nur verstÃ¤rkt haben und nicht an der Kinematik geÃ¤ndert haben.

@Mr. Freeride 

Sieht dein Hinterbau genauso aus? Wenn ja, dann hat sich in Sachen Kinetik auch bestimmt nichts geÃ¤ndert. Also nicht spÃ¼rbarâ¦


----------



## gmk (2. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ big toe
> ich kann mich nicht mehr 100%ig genau erinnern. Ich glaube die haben gar kein Grund genannt. Einfach nur das sich das damit erledigt haben soll.
> 
> *Ich habe den Hinterbau ja direkt vor BA Augen im Rocky Stand auf dem Festival in Willingen umgebaut.
> ...


 ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2009)

ich werde meine Hinterbau an der Stelle nachher mal genau überprüfen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2009)

Also ich habe noch mal den alten Hinterbau bekommen. 

Hm und nun? Soll ich etwa noch mal bei Bikeaction anrufen?


----------



## big toe (2. April 2009)

Das frag ich mich momentan auch! Würde mich mal interessieren mit welcher Begründung er den neuen Hinterbau bekommen hat.


----------



## Bikeaddict (2. April 2009)

ich hatte risse drin und bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen, den gleichen hinterbau wieder zu bekommen. 
jetzt den neuen bekommen zu haben ist mir natürlich mehr als recht.


----------



## gmk (2. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> *Also ich habe noch mal den alten Hinterbau bekommen.*
> 
> Hm und nun? Soll ich etwa noch mal bei Bikeaction anrufen?



genau *das*
wollt´ ich so nicht gleich schreiben ...


----------



## big toe (2. April 2009)

Ach so, also lag es gar nicht am dem Hauptproblem. Schade!!!

Was anderes, will mir grad einen neuen Vorderreifen bestellen weiß aber net was ich mir für einen holen soll?!

In der engeren Auswahl stehen:

Schwalbe Muddy Mary GG 2,35
Maxxis Ardent  2,4
Maxxis Advantage  2,4

Hat jemand von euch mit einen der Reifen schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Bikeaddict (2. April 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Ach so, also lag es gar nicht am dem Hauptproblem. Schade!!!



naja indirekt vielleicht doch. mMn waren die risse eine folge davon.

@reifen: mein tipp: Muddy Mary GG in 2,5"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2009)

@ gmk

wie meinst du das? 

Hm schaue ich auch mal nach Rissen


----------



## big toe (2. April 2009)

@ Bikeaddict

Ein 2,5er Muddy Mary fÃ¤hrt ein Kumpel von mir, sind schon extreme Wuchtbrummer! Dachte dann eher an die 2,35er, sollte auch tourentauglich seinâ¦.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (2. April 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> Ach so, also lag es gar nicht am dem Hauptproblem. Schade!!!


Wie Bikeaddict sinngemäß geschrieben hat, ist das ein und dasselbe Problem, ich hab´s ja schon ausführlich erklärt!

Noch einmal kurz und bündig:
Die fehlerhaft konstruierte Kinematik führt zur Überlastung der Rahmenstruktur, dadurch verformt sich die Schwinge, wodurch die Hebel klappen und früher oder später die Schwinge bricht.

Noch einmal klar und deutlich:
RM hat - nicht zum ersten Mal, siehe ETSX - Müll gebaut, wollte sich zuerst mit einer schwindligen Setup-Empfehlung aus der Affäre ziehen und jetzt taucht auf einmal eine modifizierte Schwinge auf.
Bekommen tun die aber nur jene, die mit entsprechendem Nachdruck an die Sache heran gehen, der Rest darf blöd sterben. Ist das unseriös oder unseriös?

LG, Phil


----------



## flatmoon (3. April 2009)

Phil hat vollkommen recht mit seiner Beschreibung. Das wird die Stelle sein an der die Höchsten Spannungen auftreten.
Ich denke nur ohne ersichtlichen Schaden am HInterbau werdet ihr keinen neuen von RM bekommen. Laut BA hat der Rahmen ja kein Problem.


----------



## Phil S. (3. April 2009)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Ich denke nur ohne ersichtlichen Schaden am HInterbau werdet ihr keinen neuen von RM bekommen. Laut BA hat der Rahmen ja kein Problem.


Das muss man bei den Geschäftspraktiken von Rocky Mountain befürchten. Jeder seriöse, wirklich qualitätsbewusste Hersteller hätte längst seine Fehler zugegeben und einen vernünftigen Rückruf abgewickelt.

Die Rockys sind ja keine Baumarkt-Radln. So kann man mit üppig zahlenden Kunden nicht umgehen!

Ich kann nur allen Slayer-Fahrern dringend empfehlen, die fragliche Stelle an der Schwinge genauestens zu untersuchen und beim leisesten Verdacht auf Risse RM Dampf zu machen.

LG, Phil


----------



## Fabeymer (3. April 2009)

Kurze Frage, wie tief ist denn in etwa die Vertiefung in der Strebe? Fällt die in echt auch so stark auf oder kommt das von dem Foto bzw. vom Blitz?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2009)

Nun ist es wieder soweit. Ich habe gerade die Nummer von BA gewählt. Erst wieder ab 14 Uhr erreichbar 

Nun ja ich wills jetzt aber erneut wissen. Mal sehen wie das Telefonat verläuft. Das letzte mal konnten sie sich noch sehr gut an meinen Namen erinneren.


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. April 2009)

na da bin aber gespannt. kannst mir gerne eine pm zukommen lassen wenn du den stand des gesprächs hier nicht veröffentlichen willst.

aber wäre schon ein krasser punkt wenn man sowas versucht nach und nach umzutauschen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (3. April 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wie tief ist denn in etwa die Vertiefung in der Strebe? Fällt die in echt auch so stark auf oder kommt das von dem Foto bzw. vom Blitz?



Kommt vom Blitz, fällt in Wirklichkeit kaum auf


----------



## Fabeymer (3. April 2009)

Dann hab ich den gleichen Hinterbau, gekauft habe ich mein Slayer 50 im Februar 2008.


----------



## Bierklau (3. April 2009)

@ discussion fehlerhafte Konstruktion / genaus das ist der Grund, warum ich kein RM mehr fahre und auch keins mehr fahren werde...kosten ein Vermögen, Funktion ungenügend, Qualität mangelhaft und man schert sich überhaupt nicht um seine Kunden...bei mir war es ein Switch...meine Bike Buddies haben das Gleiche erlebt...und wie ich die Diskussion so verfolge...ist es mit dem Slayer nicht besser geworden...war im Sommer kurz davor rückfällig zu werden...hoffe Ihr habt die geschilderten Defekte nicht alle...ride on...PS das letzte "echte" Rocky war das alte Slayer...Funktion gut, Qualität i.o.


----------



## Phil S. (3. April 2009)

Genau. Ganz genau.

Zu meinem Switch fallen mir auch ein paar dazu passende Geschichten ein.

LG, Phil


----------



## hotspice (4. April 2009)

also ich habe gestern mal bei BA nachgefragt ob es nun eine neue schwinge gibt oder nicht hier die Antwort:
Meine Anfrage war:
Nachricht: Hallo ich habe ein New Slayer SE bei dem sich die links aneinanderschlagen, das Problem ist Ihnen ja bekannt. Nur hatten Sie bis jetzt keine Lösung. Jetzt ist mir ein Bild zu händen gekommen auf dem es einenen neuen Hinterbau gibt. Die Info ist gerade ein paar Tage alt. Ich möchte eigentlich mein Bike gerne noch länger fahren da es wirklich sauteuer war. Ausserdem will ich nicht warten bis der Hinterbau bricht wie bei einigen anderen. Bitte nicht an Händler verweisen da ja eh nix dabei rauskommt

hier die Antwort:
Hallo Herr ....,
danke für Ihre Anfrage. Bekannt sind 4-5 Fälle, diese haben aber nichts mit einem Bruch, oder einer Fehlkonstruktion des Slayers zu tun. Die Fälle die ich letztes Jahr zur Begutachtung bekam, und für die wir die RM-Entwickler, und auch Toxoholics (Fox Importeur) mit in die Beurteilung miteinbezogen, führten letztendlich zu dem Schluss, dass die Federelemente der "old" Slayer entweder nicht gewartet wurden, nicht das entsprechende Druckstufen-Set-Up aufwiesen, oder aber mit der falschen Progression/Luftdruck, für den All-Mountain Einsatz unter dem entsprechenden Fahrergewicht gefahren wurden. Es ist weder ein Hinterbau gebrochen, noch mussten in irgend einem Fall Upper, oder Lower Link getauscht werden. Was Ihnen die damit Verbundenen Händler gerne bestätigen werden. Die Lösung liegt auch nicht im Tausch des Hinterbaus, denn dafür gibt es keine anderen Baumuster von RM als die, die seit dem ersten Erscheinen dieses Rades verbaut wurden. Die Lösung liegt im passenden Set-Up des Dämpfers unter Berücksichtigung des Fahrergewichtes (samt kompletter Ausstattung). Achten Sie bitte bei Ihrem Dämpfer auf die kleinen Aufgeklebten Piktogramme mit den Balken. Diese geben Aufschluss über die Abstimmung der Zug/Druckstufe (klein/weich bis groß/hart). Da ich leider Ihren favorisierten Einsatzzweck für das Rad nicht kenne, kann ich aber leider hierzu keine besseren Tipps geben.    

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tech-Support
BIKEACTION GmbH


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. April 2009)

also alles wie gehabt. schickt BA doch mal bilder der eingerissenen hinterbauten, damit sie sich zumindest da nicht mehr rauswinden können.
auch ein bild des neuen und verstärkten hinterbaus wäre ein gutes gegenargument...
aber halt - sowas gibt's ja nicht.


----------



## ribisl (4. April 2009)

scheinbar doch!

Das alles bestätigt mich in meiner Untreue - Danke!


----------



## flatmoon (4. April 2009)

...oder einer Fehlkonstruktion des Slayers zu tun....

Da dieses Thema ja von BA (bzw. M. Lenzen) betreut wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie die Bilder bereits kennen. Eine Beschreibung mit Bildern an BA zu schicken würde ich dennoch empfehlen.


----------



## mrgibson (5. April 2009)

Hi,

habe nen Slayer SXC 2008 Team Rahmen gekauft und verstehe nicht, wie ich da nen Umwerfer montieren soll. Klar, das Rohr dafür ist ja da. Aber wie soll ich denn den Zug verlegen? Am Rahmen gibt es keine Führungsöse, die die Zughülle stützt. Gibt es da Umwerfer, die das übernehmen?

Vielleicht kann mal jemand Detailfotos von seinem Slayer reinstellen, wo man sieht, wie der Zug verlegt ist und wie die Zughülle gestützt wird?
Wär klasse, danke!

Michael


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. April 2009)

du meinst die zugführung, die unter dem tretlager angeschraubt wird? 







die war bei meinem rahmen auch nicht dabei, hat der händler aber sowieso kiloweise rumliegen.

übrigens: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253178&page=99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> also alles wie gehabt. schickt BA doch mal bilder der eingerissenen hinterbauten, damit sie sich zumindest da nicht mehr rauswinden können.
> auch ein bild des neuen und verstärkten hinterbaus wäre ein gutes gegenargument...
> aber halt - sowas gibt's ja nicht.




Diese Bilder wuerden mich auch mal interessieren ! Hat die schon mal jemand hier gepostet  / gesehn oder ist das eher eine Legende ?


----------



## Phil S. (5. April 2009)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Diese Bilder wuerden mich auch mal interessieren ! Hat die schon mal jemand hier gepostet  / gesehn oder ist das eher eine Legende ?


Klick! 
Aber das ist weit nicht das einzige Posting im Netz, das es dazu gibt.
Da Du leider nicht der Einzige bist, der Schwierigkeiten damit hat, sich die nötigen Informationen zu beschaffen, um den Leuten von Rocky Mountain entsprechend Gas zu geben, können die mit den Betroffenen auch machen, was ihnen gerade einfällt und immer wieder solch haarsträubenden Schmarrn verzapfen wie in dem Mail an hotspice (siehe hier).

Zum Herrn Lenzen und der sogenannten Betreuung dieses Threads:
Dieser Herr ist anscheinend mental vorwiegend darauf ausgerichtet, sich in Todesverachtung den Berg hinunter zu stürzen. Das Material dazu kriegt er von RM, er muss ja nicht einmal wissen, wie man Kinematik schreibt. Ob er die Kompetenz besitzt, Brauchbares zum Thema Hinterbauproblematik beizutragen, weiß ich nicht. Gesunde Skepsis erscheint angebracht.

LG,Phil


----------



## gmk (5. April 2009)

hotspice schrieb:


> also ich habe gestern mal bei BA nachgefragt ob es nun eine neue schwinge gibt oder nicht hier die Antwort:
> Meine Anfrage war:
> Nachricht: Hallo ich habe ein New Slayer SE bei dem sich die links aneinanderschlagen, das Problem ist Ihnen ja bekannt. Nur hatten Sie bis jetzt keine Lösung. Jetzt ist mir ein Bild zu händen gekommen auf dem es einenen neuen Hinterbau gibt. Die Info ist gerade ein paar Tage alt. Ich möchte eigentlich mein Bike gerne noch länger fahren da es wirklich sauteuer war. Ausserdem will ich nicht warten bis der Hinterbau bricht wie bei einigen anderen. Bitte nicht an Händler verweisen da ja eh nix dabei rauskommt
> 
> ...



*wenn ich sowas lese, könnte ich kotzen*
was soll´diese verarsche
woher soll bikeadddict bitte den neuen hinterbau sonst haben?
selber gebruzelt??
habe mit überlegt ein altitude zu kaufen, das thema hat sich jetzt eindeutig erledigt!! RM machts einem leicht ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. April 2009)

ja mein Telefonat hat das gleiche ergeben.

Nur muss ich dazu sagen:
Der erste Mitarbeiter war noch nett und freundlich. Hat mich gleich weiterverbunden.
Der 2 dann war von vornherein super angepisst und hatte keine freundlichen Tonfall. Ich habe es mir dann geklemmt irgendwas zu seinen Aussagen zu sagen, da das Gespräch dann sicher eskaliert wäre und sich noch viele Minuten hingezogen hätte.
Er meinte auch er ruft beim RM Händler in Österreich und wohl auch in Canada an um nachzufragen. 
Er würde sich dann bei mir melden 
Wer es glaubt!


----------



## gmk (5. April 2009)

hat eigentlich schon wer was im amerikanischen foren über das problem gelesen?


----------



## eb-network (5. April 2009)

so ab heute kann ich mich der slayer gemeinde anschließen, habe heut ein slayer gekauft mit neuer schwinge..... fotos folgen... 


nun stehe ich aber vor 2 fragen:

1. welche gabel passt rein die auch freeride aushält
und:

2. passt mein fox dhx 5 dämpfer rein, müsste doch reingehen oder wenn ich ihn andersrum einbaue, also ausgleichsbehälter nach unten oder?

hat einer erfahrungen bzw. wenn er nicht reinpasst, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen der net sooo viel kostet. 

will den fox luft dingsbums dämpfer net haben (wiege 92kg *rotwerd*)


danke euch schonmal


----------



## hotspice (6. April 2009)

prima, viel spaß damit.

welche größe und welches design?

wenn du bilder reinsetzt dann doch mal von allen details bitte. sprich den links, der schwingenaufnahme usw. ich weiß nicht evtl wäre es auch interessant ob sie was am rest der schwinge geändert haben, sprich die maße? vielleicht hat ja R.M. generell was geändert? wer weiß


----------



## SVK1899 (6. April 2009)

@eb-network: hast du das slayer cult von bikeaddict in ebay gekauft? wenn ja bin ich echt mal gespannt auf die fotos und fahrbericht!

dein fox dämpfer wird nicht passen! der passt nur mit externen ausgleichsbehälter!


----------



## gmk (6. April 2009)

war ja ein ganz schönes schnäppchen! glück gehabt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (6. April 2009)

Als New-Slayer-Treiber verfolge ich schon etwas länger die Diskussion um das Problem der "umklappenden Links". Meine Frage: Sieht man anhand irgendwelcher Spuren, ob die Links mal zusammengeklappt sind? Habe diesbezüglich nichts gefunden...

Ich meine eigentlich, mein Rad durchaus artgerecht als Enduro zu bewegen, bei (ehemals) fahrfertigen 108 Kilo wie auf dem Bild ist mir jedoch nie etwas aufgefallen. Das Rad funktioniert einfach. Da ich es aber evtl. verkaufen möchte, sehe ich aufgrund der Berichte hier schwarz für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis...











Gruß
Lars


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. April 2009)

siehe mittleres Bild.
Bei 108 kg müsstest du bei diesem Sprung ins Flat aber schon was gemerkt haben.




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe das Slayer jetzt 2 Tage mal etwas härter dran genommen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Linkberührung blieb da ab und zu nicht aus!
> 
> Nach der groben Reinigung sieht man das sich, durch den Matsch, das Problem richtig auf die Links eingeprägt hat.
> ...


----------



## Unikum777 (6. April 2009)

Danke Dir für die Antwort, genau danach habe ich gesucht.
Da ist mein Bike nach 1,5 Jahren definitiv noch jungfräulich, wäre mir als Putzteufel sofort aufgefallen...

Fahre übrigens zwischen 240 und 250 PSI Dämpferdruck, bis jetzt alles ohne Probleme.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## mrgibson (6. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> du meinst die zugführung, die unter dem tretlager angeschraubt wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich meine ich das. Schraubt man das in das kleine Luftloch unten am Tretlager? Sieht echt eher wie ein Loch als ein Gewinde aus...

Sagen wir, ich montiere dieses Teil: Woran stützt sich dann meine Zughülle ab? Man sieht die Umwerfer in den Shops und Herstellerseiten imer nur von vorn. Haben die wie Schaltwerke eine Öse, wo der Schaltzug durchgeht, die Zughülle aber abgestützt wird? Welches Modell genau nehmt ihr denn her, muss ja auch räumlich in den Rahmen passen...
Kann ich zum Beispiel auch einen E-Type-Umwerfer nehmen oder passt der nicht?

Vielen Dank!
Michael


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. April 2009)

Ok das mit dem Rückruf nehme ich zurück.

Der Marco Schröder von BA hat mich heute angerufen.
Er war äusserst freundlich und nett 
Er hat mit Canada gesprochen und mir erklärt das es den Hinterbau tatsächlich neu gibt. Der wird jetzt seit 3 Wochen hergestellt.

Allerdings meinte er natürlich das es nichts mit dem Linkproblem zu tun hat.

Kostenpunkt wäre 310 Euro.

Wäre jetzt natürlich verdammt interessant ob der neue Besitzer 100%ig bestätigen kann, das der neue Hinterbau das Problem echt aufhebt.


----------



## haural (6. April 2009)

Nun ja, ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das die einen neuen Hinterbau einfach so zum Spass, oder aus Langeweile entwickeln. Zu den Gründen für den neuen Hinterbau hat er wahrscheinlich nichts gesagt nehme ich an.

Was bringt mich denn dazu 310,- zu zahlen, wenn es nicht das "nicht vorhandene" Linkproblem ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. April 2009)

richtig. Deswegen bräuchte man die 100%ige Bestätigung


----------



## Phil S. (6. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Allerdings meinte er natürlich das es nichts mit dem Linkproblem zu tun hat.


Stimmt auch irgendwie. Die Geometrie bleibt nämlich genauso fehlerhaft wie vorher. Vielleicht gibt aber die jetzt verstärkte Schwinge unter der Last nicht mehr so weit nach, dass der Bewegungsablauf verzweigt und die Hebel aneinander schlagen. Die Bruchgefahr ist wohl auch reduziert.

Aber fürs Verbessern eines massiven Konstruktionsfehlers (Nicht für dessen wirkliche Korrektur!) 310 Euro zu verlangen, ist schon eine noch massivere Frechheit! 

Tatsächlich wäre es sehr interessant, was wohl der offizielle Grund für die Modifikation der Schwinge ist.

LG, Phil


----------



## gmk (6. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ok das mit dem Rückruf nehme ich zurück.
> 
> Der Marco Schröder von BA hat mich heute angerufen.
> Er war äusserst freundlich und nett
> ...



das ganze wird doch immer lustiger ... 
wozu sollte ein new slayer besitzer was für einen neuen hinterbau zahlen?
weil der alte so stabil war?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (7. April 2009)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Als New-Slayer-Treiber verfolge ich schon etwas länger die Diskussion um das Problem der "umklappenden Links". Meine Frage: Sieht man anhand irgendwelcher Spuren, ob die Links mal zusammengeklappt sind? Habe diesbezüglich nichts gefunden...
> 
> Ich meine eigentlich, mein Rad durchaus artgerecht als Enduro zu bewegen, bei (ehemals) fahrfertigen 108 Kilo wie auf dem Bild ist mir jedoch nie etwas aufgefallen. Das Rad funktioniert einfach. Da ich es aber evtl. verkaufen möchte, sehe ich aufgrund der Berichte hier schwarz für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis...
> 
> ...



Das gleiche bei mir - bin gerade im letzten Jahr doch regelmaessig auch heftiger mit meinem Slayer unterwegs. Kein Bikepark - Endurozeugs halt....  
Allerdings Fehlanzeige bezueglich kontakt der Links. Alles noch unbeschaedigt.
Daher wundere ich mich immer wieder was hier so fuer Geschichten geschrieben werden.

Vielleicht sollten einige ein bisschen ueberdenken ob sie den richtigen 
Untersatz fuer ihren Einsatzzweck fahren. Vielleicht rocken einige halt echt zu heftig 

Letztendlich wurde das Bike halt als Enduro verkauft, darauf zielt ja auch die ganze Argumentation von BA ab. Von daher wird immer das Argument kommen "das Bike wurde ausserhalb des vorhergesehenen Einsatzzweckes benutzt blabla...."

Ist natuerlich ******** aber bei einigen Benutzern vielleicht nicht so abwegig.

So - jetzt krieg ich gleich ein paar hinter die Ohren von der RM bash fraktion - DECKUNG !


----------



## eb-network (7. April 2009)

hi,

ja das slayer ist es..... freu mich schon wenn es hier ist... bin ma auf den dämpfer gespannt... kaufe mal vorsichtshalber noch ein anderen mit stahlfeder.... mal sehn.

weis nur noch net welche gabel ich n ureinmachen soll, habe an einer rs totem gedacht oder ne fox... was meint ihr??

fotos folgen natürlich.

und für den dh bereich suxche ich ein flatline in weiß.... wer eins hat melden. *grins*

danke euch


----------



## eb-network (7. April 2009)

....werde euch ein fahrbericht hierlassen sobald ich die gabelfrage geklärt habe.... ;-)


----------



## SVK1899 (7. April 2009)

Also ich fahr ne 36er Fox Talas mit 160mm Federweg!
Kann ich nur empfehlen das Teil, passt super zum Rahmen. Hatte vorher ne Lyrik U-Turn verbaut, war auch in Ordnung, aber ich find die Fox passt besser!


----------



## Phil S. (7. April 2009)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> So - jetzt krieg ich gleich ein paar hinter die Ohren von der RM bash fraktion - DECKUNG !


Und wenn Du behauptest, die Sonne kreist um die Erde, die natürlich eine Scheibe ist, wirst Du auch Widerspruch erwarten müssen. Es geht ausschließlich um einen eindeutigen, objektivierbaren Konstruktionsfehler. Man muss sich etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigen, dann wird es einem genauso klar wie die Sache mit der Sonne und den Planeten.

Im Gegenteil machen die von Rocky Mountain aus ihren Produkten einen ziemlichen Kult. Aber auch wenn deren Gurus und Hilfspropheten es gerne so darstellen, eine fehlerhafte Kinematik wird nicht besser, auch wenn exzellente Schweißer die falsch berechneten Rohre, Guss- und Frästeile zusammenbraten.

Anscheinend gehst Du wirklich sanft mit deinem Slayer um und hast wahrscheinlich noch Glück mit den Herstellungstoleranzen. Freue Dich darüber, aber denk deswegen nicht, dass mit dem Radl alles eitel Wonne und Sonnenschein ist.

Ich fahre selbst seit Jahren ein Switch. Erst der dritte Rahmen war soweit in Ordnung, dass er überhaupt aufzubauen war, bzw. nicht nach zwei Pimperltouren schon gebrochen ist. Schweißverzüge und Toleranzprobleme hat der jetzt auch, aber bis dato hält er.
ETSX, RMx, wenn man die Historie dieser Räder genauer betrachtet und sie nicht durch die rosa Brille der Rocky-Religion schönt, wird einem klar, dass die Kanadier keinen realen Grund haben, so große Töne zu spucken und ihren Kunden derartig viel Kohle aus den Taschen zu ziehen! Da müsste wenigstens das Service in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen.

LG, Phil


----------



## gmk (7. April 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



*!!*


----------



## eb-network (7. April 2009)

an eine fox hat ich auch zuerst gedaht, was haltet ihr von einer totem und wenn welche version sollte es sein?

will auch ein wenig in der stadt *rumhüpfen* aber nix zu derbes, also sollte die gabel auch steif sein... fuhr b isher nur doppelbrücke, der umstieg wird komisch denke ich mal vom gefühl her da die zweite brücke dann fehlt, aber ne boxxer an nem slayer? weis net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theFlix (7. April 2009)

/DEATHfromABOVE:
mag ja sein dass das slayer nicht für park/slopestyle-einsätze ausgelegt ist,aber auch beim endurofahren kann es mal zum durchschlag kommen und da DÜRFEN die links einfach nicht aufeinander schlagen!mir ist es nach wie vor ein rätsel wie der rahmen mit dem konstruktionsfehler in serie gehen konnte...
aber wie auch immer,von dem fehler abgesehen ist es einfach ein top rad!
eb-network:
ich kann dir die fox auch nur empfehlen,macht sich echt super im slayer!


----------



## Phil S. (7. April 2009)

theFlix schrieb:


> /DEATHfromABOVE:
> mag ja sein dass das slayer nicht für park/slopestyle-einsätze ausgelegt ist,aber auch beim endurofahren kann es mal zum durchschlag kommen und da DÜRFEN die links einfach nicht aufeinander schlagen!mir ist es nach wie vor ein rätsel wie der rahmen mit dem konstruktionsfehler in serie gehen konnte...
> aber wie auch immer,von dem fehler abgesehen ist es einfach ein top rad!


Nach Deiner Einleitung kann ich die Beurteilung "top rad" überhaupt nicht verstehen!

Was bleibt an einem Fully-Rahmen noch übrig, wenn der Hinterbau eine Fehlkonstruktion ist? Geile Schweißnähte? Schöner Lack? Das Design? Eine gut positionierte Trinkflaschen-Halterung? Stabile Kabelführungen?

LG, Phil


----------



## mrgibson (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

sorry, ich glaube meine Frage ist jetzt ein bisschen untergegangen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5766018&postcount=2815

Kennt sich jemand mit Umwerfern aus, die am Slayer passen? Welcher ist der richtige?

Danke!!!
Michael


----------



## haural (7. April 2009)

Du brauchst einen Topswing u Down- oder Dual Pull. E-Type zur Innenlagermontage sollte auch gehen.


----------



## mrgibson (8. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,

danke.

Was ich auch wissen wollen würde: Ist am Umwerfer eine Abstützung für die Zughülle dran? Man sieht es auf keinem Foto. Am Rahmen habe ich jedenfalls nirgendwo eine Zugabstützung für den Umwerfer...


----------



## flatmoon (8. April 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Was bleibt an einem Fully-Rahmen noch übrig, wenn der Hinterbau eine Fehlkonstruktion ist? Geile Schweißnähte? Schöner Lack? Das Design? Eine gut positionierte Trinkflaschen-Halterung? Stabile Kabelführungen?
> 
> LG, Phil


So seh ich das auch. Bedenkliche Qulität für viel Geld.
Mein Slayer ist bei ganz normalem endurofahren durchgeschalgen. Es reicht auch schon ein normaler bunny hop!


----------



## Jako (8. April 2009)

flatmoon schrieb:


> Mein Slayer ist bei ganz normalem endurofahren durchgeschalgen. Es reicht auch schon ein normaler bunny hop!



....so ein schmarn!! stell mal deinen dämpfer richtig ein, vielleicht ist er ja auch platt - ist ja bei den rp-dämpfern auch keine seltenheit....


----------



## kleiner rocky (8. April 2009)

also da muß ich Jako recht geben, des kann's net sein
seit ich mein dämpfer richtig eingestellt hab, funtz der hinterbau einwandfrei und schlugt alles weg was kommt 

so und nun mal wieder n bissel action


----------



## gmk (8. April 2009)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also da muß ich Jako recht geben, des kann's net sein
> *seit ich mein dämpfer richtig eingestellt hab, funtz der hinterbau einwandfrei und schlugt alles weg was kommt*
> 
> so und nun mal wieder n bissel action




wenn man alles glaubt was in der werbung steht
gibt über 20(?) besitzer des new slayers die probleme haben, sind die alle zu blöd zum dämpfer einstellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (8. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wenn man alles glaubt was in der werbung steht
> gibt über 20(?) besitzer des new slayers die probleme haben, sind die alle zu blöd zum dämpfer einstellen??



...ich habe nicht behauptet das es das problem nicht gibt, aber wenn die links bei einem bunnyhop aneinanderschlagen sollen, stimmt mit der einstellung des dämpfers def. etwas nicht. ich würde sagen flüssig gefahrene 1m drop´s in flat macht das slayer ohne probleme mit - für mehr ist es nicht vorgesehen. bei endurotouren (singletrailen mit sprüngen) funktioniert das slayer (der hinterbau) saugut.


----------



## Livanh (8. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wenn man alles glaubt was in der werbung steht
> gibt über 20(?) besitzer des new slayers die probleme haben, sind die alle zu blöd zum dämpfer einstellen??



so siehts leider aus. dazu kommt alle paar woche phil.s in den thread geeiert und sabbelt rum, schon geht das ganze thema wieder von vorne los


----------



## flatmoon (8. April 2009)

@jako
Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich weiß was ich tu und auch Ahnung vom Dämpfer einstellen habe. Es gibt dazu ja sogar eine "Anleitung" von BA

@livanh
Phil.s ist einer der wenigen, der das Problem verstanden hat. Ich erwarte nicht, dass das hier jeder tut, aber auf jemandem rum zu hacke der helfen will erscheint mir nicht logisch.
Es freut mich, dass ihr alle kein Problem mit eueren Slayer habt. Dann könnt ihr beruhigt weiterfahren.


----------



## Jako (8. April 2009)

flatmoon schrieb:


> @jako
> Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich weiß was ich tu und auch Ahnung vom Dämpfer einstellen habe. Es gibt dazu ja sogar eine "Anleitung" von BA
> 
> @livanh
> .......Es freut mich, dass ihr alle kein Problem mit eueren Slayer habt. Dann könnt ihr beruhigt weiterfahren.



glaubst du das du (durch fertigungstoleranzen) einen anderen hinterbau hast als ich? oder warum sollten einige das "problem" haben und andere erst bei, sagen wir, einem 1,5m drop (nur als beispiel).....
wenn deine links bei einem bunnyhop aneinander schlagen, hast du schon einmal einen anderen dämpfer ausprobiert? wieviel mm sack (o-ringverschiebung) ohne dynamische belastung stellst du denn ein?


----------



## flatmoon (8. April 2009)

Wenn dein Slayer nicht anschlägt, muss es offensichtlich so sein. 
Meins ist selbst bei 1/4 sag (statische Belastung) angeschlagen. 
Und ja einen anderen Dämpfer (Stahlfeder) habe ich auch getestet.


----------



## Jako (8. April 2009)

ich möchte dir nicht unterstellen das du dich nicht auskennst bzw. deinen dämpfer nicht einstellen kannst, mich würde interessieren woher die unterschiede kommen sollen. (oder sind deine bunnyhops so hoch) also ich gehe heute abend mal springen, werde die stelle einfetten um zu sehen ob sich die hebel berühren. bisher war ich ziemlich rücksichtslos (auch bikepark) mit meinem slayer unterwegs, seit ich mein switch habe hat es ein anderes einsatzgebiet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (8. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wenn man alles glaubt was in der werbung steht
> gibt über 20(?) besitzer des new slayers die probleme haben, sind die alle zu blöd zum dämpfer einstellen??



zu den 20 gehört ich übrigens auch (wie man einige seiten vorher lesen kann)
klar schlagen die links manchmal aneinander wenn ich nen 1m drop spring o.ä. und ja ich kann auch den letzten cm des hubs net nutzen
aber trotz alldem schluckt der hinterbau alles weg was ihm in die quere kommt

es is zwar schon etwas unbefriedigend, wenn man so viel kohle ausgibt und der hinterbau dann net so funtz wie versprochen, aber mein gott.. wann läuft mal alles im leben so wie man es sich wünsch...

ich bin diese elende diskussion über nachbesserung etc echt leid...
wer mit dem bike net zufrieden is, soll's doch einfach verkloppen und gut is!

ich hab zumindest beschossen mein slayer diese saison nochmal so richtig ran zu nehmen und nächste jahr gibt's dann eh n neues bike.....
damit hat sich die sache für mich dann auch erledigt


----------



## Phil S. (8. April 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> so siehts leider aus. dazu kommt alle paar woche phil.s in den thread geeiert und sabbelt rum, schon geht das ganze thema wieder von vorne los


Wenn Du das so siehst, tut es mir leid, tust Du mir leid.

Aber genau das ist auch in meinem Sinne, dass es immer wieder von vorne losgeht, dass den Rockys es nicht gelingt, das Ganze tot zu schweigen und einfach auszusitzen!

Die haben Mist gebaut, die müssen ihn in Ordnung bringen. Da gibt es klare Fakten, da soll sich niemand vertrösten lassen müssen, nur weil er die Sache technisch nicht so drauf hat, dass er mit dem nötigen Selbstbewusstsein auftreten und bei BA und Konsorten ordentlich auf den Busch klopfen kann.

Ich habe kein Slayer. Außerdem ist mir klar, dass es bei Rocky Mountain zumindest einige unseriöse Typen gibt, denen es völlig egal ist, wenn in dieser Sache (und auch in anderen) ein ganzer Haufen gut zahlender Kunden über den Tisch gezogen wird.

Ich könnte es mir also sparen, hier hereinzueiern, weil es mich ohnehin nicht betrifft. Dass ich kein Geld mehr verschwenden werde, um mir Kummer mit Produkten von Rocky Mountain einzukaufen, ist mir persönlich sonnenklar.

Ich sabble auch nicht herum. Ich nehme mir viel Zeit, über das Problem nachzudenken. Ich nehme mir auch viel Zeit, meine Postings so zu formulieren, dass sie möglichst viele Leute verstehen.

Mich stört es enorm, wenn Menschen aufs Eis geführt und ausgenommen werden. Großspuriges Marketing und verklärte Kunden, die begreiflicherweise nicht gerne erkennen wollen, dass sie viel Geld für wenig Gegenleistung ausgegeben haben, tragen dazu bei.

Information hilft dagegen. Auch wenn es livanh als "hereineiern" und "herumsabbeln" empfindet, werde ich weiter versuchen, den erwähnten Typen das Leben schwer zu machen. Deren Verhalten stinkt mir einfach in die Nase, dagegen muss man etwas tun!

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (8. April 2009)

das slayer das '06 erstmals die welt erblickte ist halt kein rad für die mz66 und 25% sag "fraktion"..darum haben sie ja den ss aufgelegt..

fahre selber mit 15-20% sag..wenn mehr, dann passiert's halt mal ab und an.ist irgendwie doch nen setup-prob.


----------



## Phil S. (8. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> das slayer das '06 erstmals die welt erblickte ist halt kein rad für die mz66 und 25% sag "fraktion"..darum haben sie ja den ss aufgelegt..
> 
> fahre selber mit 15-20% sag..wenn mehr, dann passiert's halt mal ab und an.ist irgendwie doch nen setup-prob.


Das meine ich mit "verklärtem Kunden"!

"Ist doch nicht so schlimm, ist ja schließlich ein Rocky und war ja auch entsprechend teuer."

Ist schon traurig, wen man sich so selbst täuscht. Anderen sollte man das aber ersparen, finde ich.

Die Geometrie des SS ist praktisch unverändert, es gibt nach wie vor brutale Kräfte. Es ist halt entsprechend kräftig dimensioniert, damit nichts verzweigt und bricht. Irgendwie archaisch, oder?

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (8. April 2009)

@vorredner.. als verklärten kunden seh' ich mich nicht. ich weiss schon sehr genau was ich da hab'. brutale kräfte hin oder her..wenn bei anderen herstellern die reifen an sattelrohre oder wippen an sattelklemmen schlagen kräht kein hahn danach.
ok, ich verstehe,dass man bei solchen listenpreisen eigentlich absolute perfektion erwarten dürfte, aber wer die regulären preise für rm rahmen zahlt macht eh nen denkfehler


----------



## theFlix (8. April 2009)

bis auf das anschlagen der links funktioniert mein hinterbau perfekt,und auch die geometrie an sich liegt mir super.ich finde das aneinanderschlagen der links nichtmehr besonders tragisch,solange alles hält(was es bis jetzt tut)kann da aneinanderschlagen was will,ich habe eigentlich keine großen auswirkung bemerkt.
insofern für mich trotzdem ein top rad,das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.


----------



## gmk (8. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ...ich habe nicht behauptet das es das problem nicht gibt, aber wenn die links bei einem bunnyhop aneinanderschlagen sollen, stimmt mit der einstellung des dämpfers def. etwas nicht. ich würde sagen flüssig gefahrene 1m drop´s in flat macht das slayer ohne probleme mit - für mehr ist es nicht vorgesehen. bei endurotouren (singletrailen mit sprüngen) funktioniert das slayer (der hinterbau) saugut.



hast du eigentlich verstanden was das wirkliche problem ist??


----------



## gmk (8. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> das slayer das '06 erstmals die welt erblickte ist halt kein rad für die mz66 und 25% sag "fraktion"..darum haben sie ja den ss aufgelegt..
> 
> fahre selber mit 15-20% sag..wenn mehr, dann passiert's halt mal ab und an.ist irgendwie doch nen setup-prob.



warum wurde ein jahr darauf das sxc eingeführt?
hast du dir eigentlich die mühe gemacht und über das problem nachgedacht ...
das ss kam viel später raus!


----------



## Phil S. (8. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> ok, ich verstehe,dass man bei solchen listenpreisen eigentlich absolute perfektion erwarten dürfte, aber wer die regulären preise für rm rahmen zahlt macht eh nen denkfehler


und



theFlix schrieb:


> bis auf das anschlagen der links funktioniert mein hinterbau perfekt,und auch die geometrie an sich liegt mir super.ich finde das aneinanderschlagen der links nichtmehr besonders tragisch,solange alles hält(was es bis jetzt tut)kann da aneinanderschlagen was will,ich habe eigentlich keine großen auswirkung bemerkt.
> insofern für mich trotzdem ein top rad,das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.


"Daraus schließt er messerscharf, dass nicht ist, was nicht sein darf!"

Ich weiß nicht, wen ich hier zitiere, aber es bringt diese faszinierenden Ausflüge in die menschliche Psyche auf den Punkt.

LG, Phil


----------



## eb-network (8. April 2009)

so... habe mir ne rs totem bestellt, mal sehn wann sie kommt.

da es bei mir (potsdam) keine kundenfreundlichen (was dh und fr anbelangt) händler meiner meinung gibt (bin als ehem. leipziger was anderes gewöhnt was service etc angeht) und ich somit keine fox gabel ausprobieren konnte, was ich traurig finde da ich gerne eine fox gehabt hätte aber ohne testen nene und berlin ist mir zuweit da ich mehremale im shop bin (tese gerne neue sachen) und immerdas hin und her nene.

naja werde berichten wie der rahmen mit der neuen schwinge fkt. und mit der totem harmoniert...

oder hat einer eine fkt. gebrauchte fox die ich testen kann?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (8. April 2009)

das slayer SXC fährt sich mit einer fox36 deutlich besser (agiler) als mit einer 66, insofern halte ich auch die totem im new slayer für fehl am platz.
@ phil. s.: einigen konntest du hier schon die augen öffnen, ein paar verblendete gibt's eh immer. mach dir nix draus!


----------



## Phil S. (8. April 2009)

Danke für den Zuspruch!

LG, Phil


----------



## Livanh (8. April 2009)

es geht doch den meisten die "pro" slayer argumentieren einfach darum, dass das problem nicht so groß ist wies hier dagestellt wird.
zumindest wird es nicht so empfunden (klar hier kommt wieder unsere psyche ins spielt ).
wieviel gebrochene schwingen gibts denn bis etz eigtl? im thread kam nur eine vor oder ? hab ich was verpasst?
so wie die links hier krachen und der hinterbau so belastet wird,
müssten doch reihenweise schwingen brechen ?
keiner bestreitet hier ein aneinanderschlagen der links, wird aber entweder durch dämpfer set up verhindert oder einfach ignoriert falls es mal passiert, einfach weil sich das rad sonst super fährt...
sollte natürlich nicht passieren, aber einige findens halt nicht so schlimm.
aber gut für uns, phil beschützt uns verprellte radl fahrer


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. April 2009)

ihr fahrt also gern ein rad mit einem rahmengewicht von weit über 3 kilo bei einem realen federweg von ca. 120mm?
na dann - alles klar.


----------



## Hedonist (8. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ihr fahrt also gern ein rad mit einem rahmengewicht von weit über 3 kilo bei einem realen federweg von ca. 120mm?
> na dann - alles klar.



..du hast's erkannt. zur auflockerung der stimmung mal was für's auge..
es ist auch schön zu erkennen wieviel hub der dämpfer nutzt


----------



## SVK1899 (8. April 2009)

Ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an. Fahr ein New Slayer seit 2006 und frage mich schon ne ganze weile:
Warum regen sich eigentlich immer Leute, die gar kein Slayer geschweige denn ein RM fahren auf? Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, es langweilt mich zu Tode! Das Thema ist durch! Und was wir alles machen sollen...... Wir sollten bei BA anrufen, Rocky unter Druck setzen, neue Teile und Rahmen fordern......
Und wenn wir es nicht machen haben wir eine komische Psyche.......!
Ich wollts jetzt bloß mal loswerden, tut mir leid! Hatte sich halt schon lange angestaut!

@ Hedonist
super Slayer!!!


----------



## Phil S. (8. April 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> es geht doch den meisten die "pro" slayer argumentieren einfach darum, dass das problem nicht so groß ist wies hier dagestellt wird.


Wie erklärst Du Dir und Anderen dann die heimlich, still und leise eingeführte, verstärkte Schwinge? Daran, dass das Rad sonst frontlastig wäre und unbedingt hinten ein paar Gramm mehr braucht, wird´s nicht liegen, oder?

Wenn man ordentlich bohrt, bekommt man auch ein SXC statt dem New Slayer, wie ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle gehört habe. Findet Ihr das in Ordnung, wenn Einzelne, die genug Wirbel machen, Ersatz bekommen, und die Mehrheit mit einer Fehlkonstruktion übrig bleibt?



SVK1899 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, es langweilt mich zu Tode!


So wirst Du mich schnell los:
Phil S. - Öffentliches Profil ansehen - Kontakt / Ignorieren - Diesen Benutzer ignorieren

Ich fahre übrigens ein Switch, und auch bei  dem haben die Rockys Bemerkenswertes geleistet.

LG, Phil


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (8. April 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Wie erklärst Du Dir und Anderen dann die heimlich, still und leise eingeführte, verstärkte Schwinge? Daran, dass das Rad sonst frontlastig wäre und unbedingt hinten ein paar Gramm mehr braucht, wird´s nicht liegen, oder?
> 
> Wenn man ordentlich bohrt, bekommt man auch ein SXC statt dem New Slayer, wie ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle gehört habe. Findet Ihr das in Ordnung, wenn Einzelne, die genug Wirbel machen, Ersatz bekommen, und die Mehrheit mit einer Fehlkonstruktion übrig bleibt?
> 
> ...



Mensch Phil ! Wir haben's jetzt verstanden dass Du in goettlicher Misson unterwegs bist - ist gut jetzt... 

Da du trotz aller katastrophen mit dieser scheiss Firma RM immer noch ein Switch faehrst ist allerdings irgendwie komisch - kein Geld fuer was anderes?

Weiter oben redest Du von verblendeten RM kult anhaengern. Dazu zaehl ich mich wahrlich nicht vielleicht warst Du selber mal so einer und bist jetzt deshalb auf Deinem bitteren Bekehrungskreuzzug.

Denke, dass mittlerweile alle verstanden haben, dass RM im allgemeinen und das new slayer im speziellen der letzte scheiss ist. Aber lass doch den Leuten den Spass. Manche haben das Problem manche nicht. Manche ticken deshalb ein wenig aus manche nicht. 

Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde - das Thema ist jetzt glaub ich durch.
Falls es mal bilder der reihenweise konstruktionsfehlerbedingt gebrochenen Rahmen und Schwingen gibt schau ich mir das gerne an.

Gruss


----------



## gmk (9. April 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an. Fahr ein New Slayer seit 2006 und frage mich schon ne ganze weile:
> *Warum regen sich eigentlich immer Leute, die gar kein Slayer geschweige denn ein RM fahren auf? *Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, es langweilt mich zu Tode! Das Thema ist durch! Und was wir alles machen sollen...... Wir sollten bei BA anrufen, Rocky unter Druck setzen, neue Teile und Rahmen fordern......
> ... ...


*es gibt auch leute die würden sich in zukunft wieder ein RM kaufen* (hatte ein etsx70 aus 2004)
bei mir hat sich die geschichte damit erledigt
das altitude wäre interessant gewesen, aber da RM usw. ... die leute offensichtlich vera**cht  ..., wirds ein anderes bike
und dazu: selber schuld! 
es gibt leute die haben das gemacht und zB einen neuen hinterbau bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (9. April 2009)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Mensch Phil ! Wir haben's jetzt verstanden dass Du in goettlicher Misson unterwegs bist - ist gut jetzt...


Also speziell Du hast mich überhaupt nicht verstanden.

Um kurz auf mein Switch einzugehen:
Ich fahre es, weil es das tut, was ich brauche. Dieses zu erreichen, war mühevoll, dabei hat mich mein Händler tatkräftig unterstützt. Der erste Rahmen ist gebrochen, weil RM die Toleranzen am Hauptlager nicht eingehalten hat. Der Zweite war verzogen, weil RM meinte, die Zugführungen mit völlig überdimensionierten Schweißnähten befestigen zu müssen, nur weil es gut aussieht. Der Dritte ist jetzt auch verzogen, aber besser geht´s halt nicht, zumindest bei RM.
Ich fahre das Switch, weil es fährt, weil es genug Arbeit war, es mehrmals auf- und wieder abzubauen. Ich habe keine Lust, wieder einen Haufen Geld und Arbeitszeit zu investieren, ein anderes Bike herzurichten, nur um nicht mehr an die Zores mit Rocky Mountain erinnert zu werden.

Ich juble aber dieses Rad nicht wider besseres Wissen hoch. Ich will dadurch niemanden verleiten, den gleichen Fehler wie ich zu machen, unbedingt ein Bike von den Kanadiern haben zu wollen. Den Rockys fehlt einfach der Blick fürs Wesentliche, aber sie haben gute Marketing-Leute. Der Name Rocky Mountain hat einen Klang, den er nicht verdient, das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung ist völlig daneben.

Ich weiß von zumindest einem Händler, der aufgrund der New Slayer-Problematik die Zusammenarbeit mit BA und RM beendet hat. Also bin ich offensichtlich nicht der missionierungssüchtiger Spinner, den Du in mir siehst.
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Leute, die sich für meine Meinung interessieren. Du könntest Deinerseits darüber nachdenken, mit Gleichgesinnten einen Thread für bedingungslose Rocky Mountain-Fans zu gründen. Macht nur klar, dass es dort nicht wirklich rational zugeht.

Das Thema ist für mich dann durch, wenn entweder RM / BA beginnen, seriös damit umzugehen, oder keine irrationalen Rocky-Schwärmereien mehr auftauchen, gegen die ich einfach etwas loswerden muss.

In Bezug auf uns beide empfehle ich Dir gerne noch einmal:
Phil S. - Öffentliches Profil ansehen - Kontakt / Ignorieren - Diesen Benutzer ignorieren

LG, Phil


----------



## eb-network (9. April 2009)

so mal was ganz anderes, habe heute die totem bekommen und muss sagen:

soooooo ein fetttttttttttttes teil.... und funktioniert auch gut soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann. nur bei nem sprung ist mir die zugstufenschraube unten abgesprungen (find ich szwar mist aber naja) 

fotos kommen noch weil der slayer ist noch net da, habe sie am rm9.


bis denne


----------



## kreisel (10. April 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mal die Frage gestellt ob ein SXC-Hinterbau evtl. in NewSlayer passen könnte.
Weiß zufällig jemand ob die Verbindung mit dem Hauptrahmen identisch ist? Und was kostet wohl der SXC-Hinterbau mit dem Link?

Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein NewSXC-Zwitter kombinieren. Da die SXC-Kollegen das Link-aneinanderschlagen-Problem nicht haben und der Hinterbau auch diesen Stress nicht aushalten muss.

Ist nur mal so ein Gedanke...


----------



## Phil S. (10. April 2009)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, schon einmal eine negative Antwort auf diese Frage gelesen zu haben.

Wie es in meiner Simulationssoftware aussieht, sind die Lagerpunkte von New Slayer und SXC nicht so verschieden angeordnet, dass mir dieser Zwitter prinzipiell undenkbar erschiene. Ob das Hauptlager und die Anlenkung des Zwischenhebels zwischen den beiden Modellen kompatibel sind? Keine Ahnung.

Ob der SXC Hinterbau überhaupt separat erhältlich ist, und was der kostet? Auch dazu habe ich keine Idee.

Jedenfalls bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass man für die Gesamtkosten so eines Projekts einen feinen Fullyrahmen anderer Herkunft bekommt. Ein gebrauchter ganzer SXC ist wohl auch drin.

LG, Phil


----------



## haural (13. April 2009)

Nachdem ich nun rund 250 km heimische Trails hinter mir hab, möchte ich einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem "Slayer light" bzw. 140er Gabel abgeben.

Bergauf ist es im Vergleich zu meinem früheren Aufbau mit Lyrik auf jeden Fall schon mal ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wobei ich dies eher den Laufrädern zuschreiben würde...u natürlich etwas dem Gesamtgewicht. Absenkung der Gabel habe ich bisher noch nicht genutzt. Würde auch behaupten, dass man sie bei 140 mm nicht braucht. Bin aber auch noch nicht lange steil bergan gefahren.

Vom Ansprechverhalten her ist die Gabel top u steht der Lyrik in nichts nach, würde sie fast als noch empfindlicher einschätzen (fahre mit ca. 20% Sag). Der Nachteil ist aber, dass sie recht schnell durch den FW geht. Subjektiv hat man das Gefühl hinten deutlich mehr FW zur Verfügung zu haben...auch wenn dem nicht wirklich so ist.

Wenns (bergab) etwas steiler wird kommen manchmal leider leichte Überschlagsgefühle auf. Erinnert mich bisschen an meine Switch/Pike Kombo. Würde mir 1-2 cm mehr Einbauhöhe u/o FW wünschen.

Fazit (für mich): Perfekte Tourenkombi die viel Spass macht, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Werde aber wohl (früher oder später) nach einer 150er Gabel ausschau halten. Nicht so sehr wegen des FW, eher wegen der Einbauhöhe. Leider aber ist die Auswahl hier sehr beschränkt, u bei den 160er Gabeln ist mir das Gewicht zu hoch.


----------



## haural (18. April 2009)

Bezüglich des neuen Hinterbaus habe ich jetzt auch mal bei BA nachgefragt:

Seit ca. 5 Wochen wird wohl ein neuer Hinterbau mit neuem Formteil gebaut. Grund: Alte Streben waren vergriffen, u gleichzeitig fehlten auch die alten Segmente (Schmiedeteile). Daher sind auch diese erneuert worden. Anlenkpunkte u Maße sind gleich geblieben.

Kosten, je nach Lackierung, ca. 360,- 

Wird nicht als offizielles Ersatzteil angeboten, da nur im Garantiefall benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2009)

Ist ja interessant. Aber eigentlich auch frech ... werd mal mein Bikehändler anhauen.


----------



## Phil S. (18. April 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Bezüglich des neuen Hinterbaus habe ich jetzt auch mal bei BA nachgefragt:
> 
> Seit ca. 5 Wochen wird wohl ein neuer Hinterbau mit neuem Formteil gebaut. Grund: Alte Streben waren vergriffen, u gleichzeitig fehlten auch die alten Segmente (Schmiedeteile). Daher sind auch diese erneuert worden. Anlenkpunkte u Maße sind gleich geblieben.
> 
> ...


Vergriffene und fehlende Komponenten für die Herstellung von Ersatzteilen! Das alleine muss man sich ja schon auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Und dann noch Kosten für etwas, das es als Ersatzteil nicht gibt, sondern nur im Garantiefall!

Ich find´s ja gut, dass BA / RM jetzt beginnen, denn Schwanz einzuziehen. Aber wenigstens das könnten sie mit Stil tun!

LG, Phil


----------



## haural (18. April 2009)

Habe die Aussage bewusst nicht kommentiert. 

Bei Interesse am neuen Hinterbau soll man sich an seinen RM Händler wenden.


----------



## Phil S. (18. April 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Bei Interesse am neuen Hinterbau soll man sich an seinen RM Händler wenden.


Und dann für eine längst überfällige Garantieleistung 360.- Euro zahlen?

LG, Phil


----------



## Lynus (18. April 2009)

> haural*AW: Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread*
> Bezüglich des neuen Hinterbaus habe ich jetzt auch mal bei BA nachgefragt:
> 
> Seit ca. 5 Wochen wird wohl ein neuer Hinterbau mit neuem Formteil gebaut. Grund: Alte Streben waren vergriffen, u gleichzeitig fehlten auch die alten Segmente (Schmiedeteile). Daher sind auch diese erneuert worden. Anlenkpunkte u Maße sind gleich geblieben.
> ...


 
Die Aussage stinkt, und zwar gewaltig.  
Es fehlten die alten Schmiedeteile und stattdessen wurden neue produziert. 
Für Schmiedeteile braucht es meines Wissens Werkzeuge. Diese Werkzeuge kosten Geld. Viel Geld. Dafür können sie oft über große Stückzahlen eingesetzt werden. Wenn eine Serie eines Teils ausgelaufen ist, wird das Werkzeug aufbewahrt um im Bedarfsfall Ersatzteile herstellen zu können. Soweit das "normale" Vorgehen. 
Bei RM soll es nun aber so sein, dass keine Ersatzteile mehr vorhanden sind, also baut man schnell ein neues Werkzeug (für wiederum viel Geld) mit dem allerdings nur ein paar wenige Teile hergestellt werden. Das soll glauben wer will - ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## haural (19. April 2009)

Lynus du hast vollkommen Recht. Werkzeuge für Formteile (egal ob Schmiede, Guss oder Kunststoff) sind ziemlich teuer...zumindest in hiesigen (westlichen) Gefilden. Allerdings gibt es auch Prototypen- oder Vorserienwerkzeuge für geringere Stückzahlen, diese sind schon für mittlere 4-stellige Beträge zu bekommen.

Soll aber keine Plausibilisierung der Aussage von BA sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ursprüngliche Werkzeug schon verschlissen ist.


----------



## Lynus (19. April 2009)

@haural: Ich bin auch von einem mittleren vierstelligen Betrag für das neue Werkzeug ausgegangen. Trotzdem bezweifle ich stark, dass dieses sich über Ersatzteilverkäufe amortisiert. Wenn der neue Hinterbau 360 Euro incl. Lackierung kostet, dann sind darin ca. 70 Euro MwSt., geschätzte 40 Euro für den Händler, 40 Euro für´s Lackieren, nochmal 40 Euro für den Importeur. Macht 170 Euro. Transport dürfte (in Mengen) nicht so teuer sein, sagen wir mal 5 Euro pro Stück. Nicht zu vergessen - Zoll und sonstiges (was auch immer), geschätzt nochmal 15 Euro. Dann sind wir bei 150 Euro ab Rocky Mountain. Davon müssen dann auch noch die anderen Einzelteile (Streben, Schmiedeteile, Schweißmaterial, Overhead-Kosten und nicht zuletzt die Arbeiter bezahlt werden. Und dann will RM ja auch Gewinn machen. Meines Erachtens kann sich ein neues Schmiedewerkzeug in diesem Fall nicht amortisieren. Nicht bei den zu erwartenden Stückzahlen.


----------



## Phil S. (19. April 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Und dann will RM ja auch Gewinn machen.


Haben sie ja schon, beim Verkauf eines Bikes mit konstruktiven Mängeln.

LG, Phil


----------



## Livanh (20. April 2009)

als ob hier irgendwer ne ahnung hätte warum die produktion umgestellt wurde...und nochmal: wieviel schwingen sind denn hier im forum schon gebrochen ??
könnt genauso gut sein, dass evtl schon auf ein zukünftiges modell umgestellt wurde, oder produktion von slayer und slayer ss verbilligt wurde.

was anders: weiß wer welche lager im new slayer drin sind? also DIN bezeichungen.


----------



## Phil S. (20. April 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> als ob hier irgendwer ne ahnung hätte warum die produktion umgestellt wurde...und nochmal: wieviel schwingen sind denn hier im forum schon gebrochen ??
> könnt genauso gut sein, dass evtl schon auf ein zukünftiges modell umgestellt wurde, oder produktion von slayer und slayer ss verbilligt wurde.
> 
> was anders: weiß wer welche lager im new slayer drin sind? also DIN bezeichungen.


Bei dieser Lage der Dinge braucht´s keine Ahnung. Da ist doch alles klar!

Es wurde auch keine Produktion umgestellt, da das New Slayer ja nicht mehr gebaut wird. Es wurden notgedrungen geänderte Ersatzteile nachproduziert.

Bezüglich der Bruchgefahr für die Schwinge wäre es sicher gut, wenn alle Slayer Piloten sich die neuralgische Stelle gründlich ansehen würden. Gut reinigen und dann genau schauen (Dabei unbedingt die Rosarote Rocky-Brille abnehmen!), leichte Einrisse in der Pulverung sind schon hoch verdächtig.

Die Idee, mit erst geänderte Schwinge bauen, die zunächst nur zum New Slayer passt, um dann später auch wieder einen anderen Hauptrahmen dazu zu konstruieren, damit man wieder ein neues Modell hat, finde ich auch irgendwie lieb. Ob das wirklich irgendwer so macht?

Das mit der Produktionsverbilligung von Slayer und SS versteh´ ich in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich überhaupt nicht.

LG, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (20. April 2009)

es braucht immer ahnung. und es gibt immernoch keine antwort auf meine frage zu den gebrochenen schwingen.
sich hier einfach hinstellen und verschwörungen aufstellen kann jeder.
und zum 19992340213409mal: ich bestreite in keinster weise ein problem
in bezug auf die links.
also sabbel mich net voll mit rocky brille. anstatt dessen liefer doch mal ein beweis für _irgendwas_
aber ich weiß, du hast die sache ja gründlich durchdacht, da brauchts dann auch keine ahnung mehr.
edith: wenns new slayer nächstes jahr nimmer gibt is doch erst recht kein wunder, dass neue schwingen gibt...


----------



## Phil S. (20. April 2009)

Ich wollte Dich wirklich nicht anschießen, Dich nicht zum Auszucken provozieren.

Du hast auch völlig recht, die Frage zu den gebrochenen Schwingen interessiert mich ebenfalls sehr. Die Antwort können halt nur die liefern, die ihr Slayer bisher artgerecht bewegt haben und sich dann die Mühe machen, es genau zu untersuchen.
Fakt ist, dass es mindestens einen Bruch gibt, und der passt so haargenau zu der konstruktiven Überlast, dass es viel mehr als nur wahrscheinlich ist, dass das früher oder später auch andere treffen wird. Wie es ausgeht, wenn es eine angeknackste Schwinge bei einer heftigeren Landung endgültig auseinanderspragelt, kann ich nur mutmaßen. Sicher ist, dass der Gedanke, dass das unter meinem Hintern passieren könnte, für mich etwas alptraumhaftes hat.
Deswegen macht mich auch die Ignoranz von BA / RM so narrisch.

Unter Ahnung verstehe ich so etwas wie Bauchgefühl und Kaffeesatz lesen, irgendetwas zwischen Horoskop und Wetterprognose, also nichts, was wirklich Hand und Fuß hat.

Hier geht es um wesentlich mehr. Ich empfehle Dir diesen Thread auf Bikeboard.at: Klick!
Der ist aufgrund seiner Länge etwas übersichtlicher als dieser hier und es geht auch mehr um das Problem mit dem Hinterbau. Wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, meine Posts dort durchzulesen, wirst Du verstehen, dass es mir um eine solide naturwissenschaftliche Diskussion dieses Themas geht und nicht ums Anzetteln von Verschwörungen. Vernunftarme Emotionen überlasse ich gerne anderen.

LG, Phil


----------



## gmk (20. April 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> es braucht immer ahnung. und es gibt immernoch keine antwort auf meine frage zu den gebrochenen schwingen.
> *sich hier einfach hinstellen und verschwörungen aufstellen kann jeder.*
> und zum 19992340213409mal: ich bestreite in keinster weise ein problem
> in bezug auf die links.
> ...


*
was du um was es geht??*

*kapierst du´s noch immer nicht?*


----------



## Livanh (20. April 2009)

mir gehts einfach darum:
ich kauf hier keinem ab, das er irgendwelche genaueren analysen der rahmen aufgrund von ein paar bildern liefern kann.
wie du daran verformungen des hinterbaus bei bestimmten belastungen
ableitest würde mich ja schon interessieren.
genauso die ableitungen über die neuen teile für die hinterbauten. vielleicht
reagiert damit rocky tatsächlich auf das problem, vielleicht aber auch nicht.
als ob wir hier (und ba wahrscheinlich auch nicht) ahnung hätten warum
in taiwan neue formen eingesetzt werden.
solang du mir nicht mehr hintergrund über dich oder deine aussagen lieferst, zählt das einfach als eine vermutung, noch dazu eine, die du
mit gerade mal 1 (!!!) gebrochenem hinterbau belegen willst. bei der menge
an rädern die hier rumeiern, sollte man doch meinen es gäbe wohl ein paar fälle mehr. 
zufällig studiere ich eben produktionstechnik und kann mir eben mehr als einen grund vorstellen für die umstellung der produktion. 



> Noch einmal (und dann lasse ich es bald):
> Die Kinematik ist so daneben, dass dadurch einzelne Rahmen schon zu brechen beginnen.



wie man sieht ist ja wohl seit 07.08 mit den rahmen nicht viel passiert?
oder schweigen alle? rm lügt ja bestimmt wenn ihnen keine fälle bekannt sind !



> Dieser Thread eröffnet interessante Einblicke in die menschliche Psyche.
> 
> Ein Produkt kommt sicherheitsrelevant fehlkonstruiert auf den Markt. Der Hersteller windet sich irgendwie heraus, ohne das Produkt rückzurufen oder es in Ordnung zu bringen. Ein klingender Name und eine Pseudokorrektur reichen aber, dass sich viele die Sache schönreden und versuchen, zufrieden zu sein. Beunruhigend ist dabei, dass das Produkt weiter auf dem Markt bleibt und, wenn auch deutlich verbilligt, weiter arglose Käufer findet.
> 
> Das macht den Menschen aber wohl so erfolgreich, sonst wäre es nicht erklärbar, dass er auch heute noch freiwillig extremste Lebensräume von Wüste bis Ewiges Eis bewohnt.


und spätestens seit dem post bist du für mich einfach nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. der post sagt wohl mehr über dich aus, als alles was hier über das konsumverhalten der rocky fahrer zu erfahren wäre.

ich hätte auch gern einen anderen hinterbau, der im falle eines durchschalgs nicht aneinander schlägt, allerdings ist eben das bei richtigem (und nein phil das hat nichts mit pseudo problemlösung, oder zu wenig sag fahren zu tun) so gut wie nie der fall. klar wer sein setup so einstellt, dass es beim kleinsten sprung komplett durchrauscht wird wohl des öfteren ein klonk zu höhren bekommen.
keine sau kräht wenn intense einen fro hinterbau rausbringt, bei dem der reifen blockiert wenn man den federweg voll benutzt, dass ist dann eben bei den pros so und der casual rider kennt das halt nicht. DAS ist richtig gefährlich. aber wenn ein rahmen vermutlich-könnte-evtl-man-weiß-es-nicht brechen, dann gibts ramba zamba. RICHTIG ist weder das eine noch das andere.
das new slayer fährt sich einfach so toll, da behalte ich den rahmen eben trotz aneinanderschlagender links - auch wenn das natürlich unschön ist.
und solange nicht reihenweise die rahmen brechen ist mein eigenes unvermögen für mich der großere gefahrenfaktor als der rahmen


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2009)

Ich würde am liebsten einen neuen "New Slayer Thread" aufmachen, in dem es nur um das Radel geht (Bilder, Komponenten...) und nicht ewig und immer wieder um das Linkproblem. Das ist für mich persönlich eh gegessen, hatte seit letzten Sommer keinen Linkkontakt mehr, obwohl ich mit ca. 2 bar weniger im Dämpfer fahre, als ich eigentlich haben sollte. Bei Sprüngen komme ich auch über die 47mm-Grenze hinaus, nicht viel, aber immerhin. Würde ich mir da mehr zutrauen, dann würde ich sicher auch den ganzen Federweg nutzen. 
Übrigens: Ich habe einen schmalen Steg und die Dellen in den Kettenstreben, scheinbar also ein Mutantenhinterbau und weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## maple leaf (21. April 2009)

Moin Jungens,

mich würden mal Efahrungswerte Slayer SXC (Karbonschwinge) in Sachen Bikepark interessieren. Schon klar das es von RM nicht dafür freigegeben ist, aber probiert habens doch hoffentlich schon einige von Euch...

Macht es Sinn auf eine Aluschwinge zu wechseln oder kann man dem Verbundsstoff Hinterbau in Sachen Springerei voll vertrauen?

merci,

bas


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Nur nicht irre machen lassen, es soll auch Leute geben, die mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden sind
Ich nutze das Bike seit 1 1/2 Jahren bei 30 % SAG und 250 PSI ohne jede Probleme, habe allerdings nach ner heftigen Landung am Sonntag ein "Klong" gehört. Dachte auch erst an die Links, aber ich habe tatsächlich den Bolzen des Hauptlagers durchgehopst
Kommt die Woche neu und weiter gehts...

Anbei mal ein Foto des von mir genutzten Federwegs, man kann den Gummiring am Ende ganz gut erkennen. Links sind jungfräulich...


----------



## Phil S. (21. April 2009)

@Livanh:
Lies bitte Posting #2879 noch einmal genau durch und beschäftige Dich bitte auch mit dem dort genannten Link. Dann sollten eigentlich alle Unklarheiten Deines letzten Postings beseitigt sein.
Du brauchst mir auch nichts abzukaufen, für glauben oder nichtglauben sind andere zuständig. Ich bringe hier Argumente. Wenn Du denkst, sie wären falsch, dann widerlege sie. Hochgehende Emotionen sind doch hier wohl ziemlich fehl am Platz.



Unikum777 schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Bike seit 1 1/2 Jahren bei 30 % SAG und 250 PSI ohne jede Probleme, habe allerdings nach ner heftigen Landung am Sonntag ein "Klong" gehört. Dachte auch erst an die Links, aber ich habe tatsächlich den Bolzen des Hauptlagers durchgehopst
> Kommt die Woche neu und weiter gehts...


Die Hauptlagerwelle bekommt natürlich ebenfalls die unnötig hohen Lasten ab, die auch die Schwinge verformen. Ihr Bruch - resp. der des "Bolzens" - passt genau ins Bild. Neu und weiter geht´s - aber was bricht als nächstes?

LG, Phil


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2009)

Wobei der Bruch des Hauptbolzens auch desöfteren beim SXC vorkommt. Mit der verstärkten Version (die mit den außenliegenden Muttern) dürfte sich das aber erledigt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Die Hauptlagerwelle bekommt natürlich ebenfalls die unnötig hohen Lasten ab, die auch die Schwinge verformen. Ihr Bruch - resp. der des "Bolzens" - passt genau ins Bild.



Diese Lasten würden sich aber doch wohl erst nach Linkkontakt übertragen, oder? Und den hatte ich definitiv noch nie.

Ich sehe die wahrscheinliche Ursache des Bruchs übrigens hier: Habe die Tage wegen undefinerbarer Knackgeräusche mein Bike zerlegt, u. a. die Lager ausgebaut. Das Hauptlager fiel mir leider aus der Schale raus, beim Einbau habe ich wohl die Kegelscheibe falsch herum verbaut. Außerdem war das Anzugsmoment zu viel hoch, da ich aufgrund füher öfters losgerüttelter Lager es etwas zu gut gemeint habe.
So meine Theorie...


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2009)

Das mit dem zu hohen Anzugsmoment stimmt. Ich hatte mein Bike letzten Herbst nach einem Bikepark-We in der Werkstatt, um alles durchzuchecken, zu reinigen und zu fetten. Als ich das Bike wiederhatte, ist mir kurz darauf bei einem harmlosen Hüpfer der größere der beiden oberen Bolzen durchgebrochen. 
Zurück zum Laden, die Aushilfe hat die Schrauben zu fest rangeknallt, das Teil wurde kostenlos ersetzt und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Nix mehr passiert seitdem. Sind halt Alubolzen, da kommt nach fest direkt ab.


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Diese Lasten würden sich aber doch wohl erst nach Linkkontakt übertragen, oder? Und den hatte ich definitiv noch nie.
> 
> Ich sehe die wahrscheinliche Ursache des Bruchs übrigens hier: Habe die Tage wegen undefinierbarer Knackgeräusche mein Bike zerlegt, u. a. die Lager ausgebaut. Das Hauptlager fiel mir leider aus der Schale raus, beim Einbau habe ich wohl die Kegelscheibe falsch herum verbaut. Außerdem war das Anzugsmoment viel zu hoch, da ich aufgrund füher öfters losgerüttelter Lager es etwas zu gut gemeint habe.
> So meine Theorie...



Editiert wegen unhaltbarer Rechtschreibfehler...


----------



## Phil S. (21. April 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wobei der Bruch des Hauptbolzens auch desöfteren beim SXC vorkommt. Mit der verstärkten Version (die mit den außenliegenden Muttern) dürfte sich das aber erledigt haben.


Weiß nicht, wie das bei den diversen Slayers konstruiert ist, ich kenne da nur mein Switch. Wenn man das in den Konstruktionsübungen auf der HTL so zeichnet, kriegt man keine guten Noten.



Unikum777 schrieb:


> Diese Lasten würden sich aber doch wohl erst nach Linkkontakt übertragen, oder? Und den hatte ich definitiv noch nie.
> 
> Ich sehe die wahrscheinliche Ursache des Bruchs übrigens hier: Habe die Tage wegen undefinerbarer Knackgeräusche mein Bike zerlegt, u. a. die Lager ausgebaut. Das Hauptlager fiel mir leider aus der Schale raus, beim Einbau habe ich wohl die Kegelscheibe falsch herum verbaut. Außerdem war das Anzugsmoment zu viel hoch, da ich aufgrund füher öfters losgerüttelter Lager es etwas zu gut gemeint habe.
> So meine Theorie...


Die Last entwickelt sich kontinuierlich beim Einfedern. Die Verzweigung des Bewegungsablaufs (der "Linkkontakt") ist Folge der lastbedingten Rahmenverformungen. Also: Hohe Lasten bei jedem Einfedern, nicht erst wenns klackert.

Losgerüttelte Lager sprechen auch nicht gerade für die Konstruktion und wenn man mittels Aluteilen Gewicht spart, sollte man die auch nicht mit unnötigen Kräften malträtieren.


LG, Phil


----------



## gerbine1 (21. April 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Moin Jungens,
> 
> mich würden mal Efahrungswerte Slayer SXC (Karbonschwinge) in Sachen Bikepark interessieren. Schon klar das es von RM nicht dafür freigegeben ist, aber probiert habens doch hoffentlich schon einige von Euch...
> 
> ...



Du bist hier falsch mit deiner Frage. SXC ist ein eig. Thread


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Die Last entwickelt sich kontinuierlich beim Einfedern. Die Verzweigung des Bewegungsablaufs (der "Linkkontakt") ist Folge der lastbedingten Rahmenverformungen. Also: Hohe Lasten bei jedem Einfedern, nicht erst wenns klackert.
> 
> Losgerüttelte Lager sprechen auch nicht gerade für die Konstruktion und wenn man mittels Aluteilen Gewicht spart, sollte man die auch nicht mit unnötigen Kräften malträtieren.



Also haben alle Slayer-Fahrer ein Problem, auch wenn sich die Links nie berühren oder berührt haben, da im Bereich des Hauptlagers hohe Lasten bei jedem Einfedervorgang entstehen? Diese Lasten treten nach meinem Verständnis bei anderen Rahmenkonstruktionen in vergleichbarer Größe auf. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Problem mit den Links will ich nicht grundsätzlich wegdiskutieren, auch wenn ich es nicht allgemeingültig auf alle Slayer dieser Welt projeziere. Mein Rad tut, was es soll, und zwar trotz 100 Kilo brutto, genug SAG und ohne irgendwelches Setup-Voodoo.
Dementsprechend kann ich Deinen 55 Postings umfassenden Kreuzzug gegen dieses Rad nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Der Umgang mit der Problematik seitens RM/BA entbehrt jedoch jeden Kommentars und ist armseelig, da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Allein aus DIESEM Grunde scheidet RM/BA für mich künftig aus.

Sich lösende Lagerbolzen sind übrigens kein reines Slayer-Problem, beim SX Trail ziehe ich auch regelmäßig trotz Loctite nach
Für den Bruch des Bolzens finde ich meine eigene Erklärung bis auf weiteres zunächst mal nachvollziehbarer, auch wegen des engen zeitlichen Zusammenhangs.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (21. April 2009)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Also haben alle Slayer-Fahrer ein Problem, auch wenn sich die Links nie berühren oder berührt haben, da im Bereich des Hauptlagers hohe Lasten bei jedem Einfedervorgang entstehen? Diese Lasten treten nach meinem Verständnis bei anderen Rahmenkonstruktionen in vergleichbarer Größe auf. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Problem mit den Links will ich nicht grundsätzlich wegdiskutieren, auch wenn ich es nicht allgemeingültig auf alle Slayer dieser Welt projeziere. Mein Rad tut, was es soll, und zwar trotz 100 Kilo brutto, genug SAG und ohne irgendwelches Setup-Voodoo.
> Dementsprechend kann ich Deinen 55 Postings umfassenden Kreuzzug gegen dieses Rad nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Der Umgang mit der Problematik seitens RM/BA entbehrt jedoch jeden Kommentars und ist armseelig, da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Allein aus DIESEM Grunde scheidet RM/BA für mich künftig aus.
> 
> Sich lösende Lagerbolzen sind übrigens kein reines Slayer-Problem, beim SX Trail ziehe ich auch regelmäßig trotz Loctite nach
> ...


Solche Lasten entstehen sicher nicht in jedem Hebelwerk, zum Glück ist das hier eine Ausnahme - hoffe ich, ich habe mich nicht mit jedem Mehrgelenker auf dem Markt so ausführlich beschäftigt. Beim Slayer ist der kurze Zwischenhebel schuld (und der wurde beim SXC ja durch einen viel längeren ersetzt). Dazu folgendes Bild:






Der Zwischenhebel sollte möglichst wenig von den idealen 90 Grad zur Verbindungslinie zwischen seiner Anlenkung an der Schwinge und dem Schwingenhauptlager abweichen. Je mehr er das tut, um so weniger effizient überträgt er die Kräfte von der Schwinge zum Federbein und produziert unnötige Lasten für Hebelwerk und Lager.
Die Kraft sollte möglichst in Richtung des Pfeiles wirken. Das tut sie im ausgefederten und leicht eingefederten Bereich auch. Das kurze Hebelchen muss aber mit fortschreitendem Einfedern sehr weit auslenken, die seitlichen Kraftvektoren werden immer größer und dazu nähert sich sein Winkel zum Fedebeinhebel immer mehr der Streckung. Daddurch wird dann annähernd die gesamte Kraft der Schwinge nicht mehr aufs Federbein übertragen, sondern geht enorm übersetzt nur mehr in die Verformung von Rahmen und Schwinge.

Vergleiche es mit dem Anschieben eines Autos. Man stellt sich dahinter und legt seine Hände etwa schulterbreit auf den Kofferraumdeckel. Die Kraft geht also vom Körper über die parallelen Arme direkt und ohne seitliche Komponenten aufs Auto über.
Liegen die Hände aber irgendwo in der Gegend der Rücklichter, werden sie im Moment des Anschiebens zur Seite wegrutschen und man knallt mit der Nase aufs Blech.

Um Beim Auto zu bleiben: Ich habe in einem anderen Posting die Kräfte annähernd berechnet, die auf die Lagerpunkte wirken. Bei einem 70 Kilo schweren Fahrer sind das etwa 1,2 Tonnen. Würdest Du einen vollbesetzten Kleinwagen auf dein Bike gestellt haben wollen?

Noch einmal zum Anschieben: Man kann die Methode mit den Händen bei den Rücklichtern natürlich als Training der großen Brustmuskel und als Möglichkeit der Abhärtung des Nasenrückens sehen. Wenn man es als durchdachtes und effizientes Verfahren darstellt, ein Auto in Bewegung zu setzen, kommt man in die Gegend der Äußerungen von BA / RM.

Zu meinen 55 Postings: Ist die Zahl eigentlich geschätzt, oder hast Du sie wirklich gezählt? Gilt das nur fürs IBC, oder ist da das Bikeboard auch dabei?
Egal. Jedenfalls sehe ich sie nicht als Kreuzzug gegen das Slayer. Fehlkonstruktionen passieren halt. Wie damit umgegangen wird ist wesentlich. Bezüglich BA / RM sind wir ja offensichtlich einer Meinung und damit sollte auch der wirkliche Grund für mein Engagement in dieser Sache klar sein.

Zu den sich lösenden Lagerbolzen: Wie man Verschraubungen konstruiert, damit sie sich nicht lockern, ist maschinenbauerisches Einmaleins. Wenn das doch geschieht, wurden Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, von wem auch immer. RM tut das leider öfter.

Zum Thema (Deine/meine) Theorien: Die leben ja bekanntlich, bis sie jemand falsifiziert. Na dann - schaumaamal!

LG, Phil


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Das derartige Kräfte auf die Lagerpunkte einwirken, überrascht nicht wirklich, auch wenn es hier konstruktionsbedingte Unterschiede geben mag.
Aber dass der Rahmen grundsätzlich insbesondere im Bereich der Lager durch die spezifische Hebelei überlastet wird, ist mir gänzlich neu, hierzu fehlen mir auch entsprechende Schadensmeldungen in verwertbarer Zahl.

Die Theorien werden hier sicher nicht zu Fakten verifiziert, da hilft ohne entsprechende Prüfverfahren mit validen Daten auch Ingenieurswissen nicht wirklich weiter. Der schale Beigeschmack bleibt, aber es gibt eben auch zufriedene Nutzer.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nach dem morgigen Tausch des gebrochenen (kürzesten) Bolzens des (Haupt-) Lagers am Bike wieder Ruhe habe. Dann halte ich mich allerdings an das vorgesehen Anzugsmoment.

56 Postings bei 71 gesamt hier im IBC

Gruß
Lars


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

hier endlich meins aus österreich angekommen.. danke an"weist schon wer hier im forum, hab den nick vergessen" funktioniert 200%ig auch bei derben sachen...

fotos:


----------



## Phil S. (21. April 2009)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Aber dass der Rahmen grundsätzlich insbesondere im Bereich der Lager durch die spezifische Hebelei überlastet wird, ist mir gänzlich neu, hierzu fehlen mir auch entsprechende Schadensmeldungen in verwertbarer Zahl.


Meldungen bezüglich der klappernden Hebel gibt´s aber genug. Die Ursache dafür ist klar der verzweigende Bewegungsablauf des Hebelwerks. Die Kinematik verzweigt, weil ein Hebelpaar in Streckung geht. Dabei gibt´s notwendigerweise Verformungen, die über das geplante (und vernünftige) Maß hinausgehen. Ein Rahmen bricht genau dort, wo sich die offensichtliche Überlast auswirken muss. RM baut eine Schwinge, die genau dort verstärkt ist.
Hat die Indizienkette irgendwo einen Fehler?



Unikum777 schrieb:


> Der schale Beigeschmack bleibt, aber es gibt eben auch zufriedene Nutzer.


Zufrieden ist halt subjektiv. Mit Glück gibt´s auch objektiv keinen Grund, unzufrieden zu sein. Mit ein bisserl weniger Glück hast Du Grund, unzufrieden zu sein, weil einer etwas verbockt hat und das nicht zugeben will.

LG, Phil


----------



## Livanh (21. April 2009)

um mal die theorie zu widerlegen, dass ein aneinanderschlagen der links bei niedrigen drücken nicht vorkommt hab ichs heut getestet. ist definitiv einfach falsch. punkt ende. luftdruck auf 9bar, drops aus 1.5m möglichst ungefedert ins flat. ergebnis: schlägt durch. gleiche nochmal bei 11bar und es schlägt nichts an.


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2009)

Bauteile werden im Regelfall immer da verstärkt, wo die (erwartete) Belastung am größten ist. Wie auch immer, ich für meinen Teil kann mit meinem Glück gut leben und freue mich mit allen Slayer-Nutzern, die ihr Rad ähnlich sorgenfrei bewegen können wie ich.Mit Indizien musste ich mich im Studium genug beschäftigen, welche Rolle sie schlußendlich in einer Beweiskette spielen, dürfte bekannt sein.

In dem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Biken

@eb-network: Dein Bike sieht ziemlich kompromisslos aus, viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Phil S. (21. April 2009)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Bauteile werden im Regelfall immer da verstärkt, wo die (erwartete) Belastung am größten ist.


In der Entwicklungs- und Prototypenphase ist das auch ganz in Ordnung.

Viel Spaß beim sorgenfreien Biken!

LG, Phil


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2009)

ich finde das Bike ziemlich unpassend aufgebaut. Eine Totem ist absolut zu viel dafür, vor allem, wenn man dazu den kleinen Float Dämpfer sieht. Das Kettenblatt ist irgendwie auch zu groß,, aber jeder so, wie er mag...


----------



## eb-network (22. April 2009)

hehe... eigentlich sollte meine tune kurbel etc. ran aber dummerweise passt dat net deswegen heut schnell in den laden und die billigste raceface kurbel geholt damit ich heute fahren kann.... 

kettenführung wird geändert und natürlich kurbelgarnitur...

ansonsten muss ich sagen weis net was ihr alle für probleme habt(hoffe ist bei mir ein sorgenfreis bike) aber die ersten derberen sachen hat der dämpfer geschluckt ohne zu meckern, war echt überrascht weil ich noch nie luftdämpfer gefahren bin... war echt überrascht. wiege 95kg und habe 18bar auf dem dämpfer und ca 25% sag... bin echt zufrieden...

und wegen der totem, jeder wie er will ich will was stabiles und ohne lästiges hin und her mit wartung etc.  und fährt sich echt geil habe bei der gabel ein wenig mehr sag ca: 35% und somit alles ausgewogen ...zumindestens für mich.

mal sehn wie sich der airdämpfer weiterschlägt zur noch kommt ne stahlfederanlage *lol* wieder rein...

mfg


----------



## eb-network (22. April 2009)

@el_lingo: wenn du mein gewicht hast und dich auf mein setup setzen würdest glaube ich net das du das sch... finden würdest.. fahre seit 14 jahren (okok mit pause freeride, dh und alles was spassmacht war also dabei wo DH noch mit dem"element DH" gefahren wurde *lol*) denke das ich mein fahrwerk gut einstellen kann, hat sich bisher noch nie einer bei mir beschwert.

zwinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (22. April 2009)

habt ihr euch mal die fotos von eb-network angeschaut!
schaut mal auf den gummiring vom dämpfer, selbst mit neuem hinterbau wird der federweg, so wie es aussieht, nicht 100% genutzt!


----------



## eb-network (22. April 2009)

... ist noch vom zu weichen sitztest.... wird komplett genutzt ;-)


----------



## Hedonist (22. April 2009)

könnte mal jemand mitteilen in welchem post denn der angebrochene hinterbau zu sehn' ist oder die stelle beschrieben wird wo sich was tut. interessieren tut's mich ja doch..
habe keine lust alles zu studieren;
danke.


----------



## Phil S. (22. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> könnte mal jemand mitteilen in welchem post denn der angebrochene hinterbau zu sehn' ist oder die stelle beschrieben wird wo sich was tut. interessieren tut's mich ja doch..
> habe keine lust alles zu studieren;
> danke.


Bitte sehr:







Auf dem Foto nicht sehr deutlich, laut Besitzer aber eindeutig als Riss diagnostiziert, auch vom Händler. Links daneben übrigens die neue Schwinge, an dieser Stelle etwa doppelt so dick wie die alte.

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (22. April 2009)

@phil.."neue schwinge" heisst vom 2007er modell ? ..oder eine die extra für schadensfälle aufgelegt wurde ?


----------



## Phil S. (22. April 2009)

Damit meine ich die Schwinge, die in dem Slayer von eb-network verbaut ist, das er per Ebay von Bikeaddict gekauft hat, die Schwinge, von der BA einmal behauptet hat, dass es sie nicht gibt.
So viel ich weiß, wurde die als Ersatz für die Gebrochene geliefert. Die Fotos stammen von Bikeaddict.

Gibt´s Deines Wissens nach noch eine dritte Type?

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (22. April 2009)

..ist schon alles sehr mysteriös
dritte type? jein..ich habe zwei hinterbauten hier,weil ich den ersten mal was gecrackt hab'..allerdings echt eigenes pech gewesen. diese beiden unterscheiden sich insofern, dass der eine die "schweissbohrungen" einmal in den frästeilen und der andere eben diese in den kantrohren hat.

anbei..


----------



## eb-network (22. April 2009)

verstehe ich das jetzt richtig das meine schwingefast einmalig ist wenn BA diese schwinge nicht kennt oder wie jetzt? wer hat denn noch so eine wie ich?

mfg


----------



## Phil S. (22. April 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Einzelstück ist. Auserdem: Klick!

LG, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (22. April 2009)

ok... klang so wenns so gewesen wäre wäre es ja komisch gewesen...


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2009)

Anscheinend hat BA ein grundsätzliches "Schwingenproblem", siehe "Element-Thread"


----------



## zet1 (23. April 2009)

mal was schoenes Zwischendurch 





Gewicht 12,4kg mit Pedalen wie am Bild


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat BA ein grundsätzliches "Schwingenproblem", siehe "Element-Thread"



Wenn es ein Schwingenproblem gibt, dann bei RM, nicht bei BA.
Mann sollte aber bedenken, dass viele Hersteller verschiedener Preisklassen Probleme mit der Schwinge haben., leider.

Gerade beim New Slayer kam doch die Umwerferschraube bei vollem Einfedern an die Schwinge?
Vielleicht hat man reagiert iund in der Höhe etwas weggenommen, dafür in der Breite dazu gegeben?

Am SXC wurde die Schwinge deshalb angepasst!


----------



## zet1 (23. April 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gerade beim New Slayer kam doch die Umwerferschraube bei vollem Einfedern an die Schwinge?



nur beim sxc! und das hatte ich schon ende 2006 dem importeur mitgeteilt bei einem testbike VOR der Markteinfuehrung dann 2007 also!!!!

das problem ist, dass wenn du nicht einen klingenden namen hast, dich dort nur ignoranz erwartet, erst 2008 wurde das dann veraendert soweit ich weiss

und auch die "dellen" in den kettenstreben, damit die kurbeln mehr abstand dazu haben,  wurden erst 2007 eingefuehrt, usw... rocky ist mMn zu langsam und traege inzwischen... wahrscheinlich weil das ganze zu aufgeblaeht ist inzwischen, und trotzdem hab ich immer noch ein Slayer zuhause wie man oben sieht


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

zet1 schrieb:


> nur beim sxc! und das hatte ich schon ende 2006 dem importeur mitgeteilt bei einem testbike VOR der Markteinfuehrung dann 2007 also!!!!
> 
> das problem ist, dass wenn du nicht einen klingenden namen hast, dich dort nur ignoranz erwartet, erst 2008 wurde das dann veraendert soweit ich weiss
> 
> und auch die "dellen" in den kettenstreben, damit die kurbeln mehr abstand dazu haben,  wurden erst 2007 eingefuehrt, usw... rocky ist mMn zu langsam und traege inzwischen... wahrscheinlich weil das ganze zu aufgeblaeht ist inzwischen, und trotzdem hab ich immer noch ein Slayer zuhause wie man oben sieht



Ich habe vor kurzem eine New Slayer mit Shimanoteilen aufgebaut.
Da habe ich mehrer Umwerfer versucht, keiner ging an der Schwinge vorbei.
Habe dann eine andere Schraube verwendet und die Schwinge nachgearbeitet.

An meinem 2007er SXC war das leider auch der Fall.
Ich habe jetzt neuere Modelle gesehen, glaube 2008, da hatte man es geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (23. April 2009)

Jetzt muss ich Rocky Mountain einmal in Schutz nehmen.

Mit den Umwerfern ist´s an Fullys oft problematisch. Da geht es um Millimeter und manchmal um weniger. An mein Scott passen nur alte Shimanos, die neuen schalten zwar besser, dafür ist dann nix mehr mit federn.

In dem Winkel sind halt einige wesentliche Komponenten untergebracht (Tretlager, Kurbeln, Schwinge und deren Lager) und bei Federwegen jenseits der 150 mm wird´s dann für den Umwerfer sehr eng.

Mit dem Problem kämpfen andere als Rocky auch.

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (23. April 2009)

das mit der millimetersache kann ich bestätigen. fahre xt dualpull. penibelst justiert geht das grad' eben so.

gibt es eigentlich einen hersteller der 2/3-fach führungen herstellt mit e-type-aufnahme am "boomerang" ? ..sowas brauch die bikewelt !
(..am besten noch mit anschraubbarem zuganschlag und umlenkrolle ; )


----------



## Phil S. (23. April 2009)

Kennst Du die? Klick!

LG, Phil


----------



## Hedonist (23. April 2009)

..ja nee
ich mein schon so richtig mit umwerferaufnahme am blech. es gibt echt viele "taugliche" räder. problem ist halt oft..gerade bei dualrahmen..dass keine umwerfermontage vorgesehn ist. und dualrahmen sind eigentlich die singletrailmacht

..hammerschmitt ist zu teuer und imo nicht perfekt.


----------



## zet1 (23. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> ..ja nee
> ich mein schon so richtig mit umwerferaufnahme am blech. es gibt echt viele "taugliche" räder. problem ist halt oft..gerade bei dualrahmen..dass keine umwerfermontage vorgesehn ist. und dualrahmen sind eigentlich die singletrailmacht
> 
> ..hammerschmitt ist zu teuer und imo nicht perfekt.



und was hat dein Post mit New Slayer zu tun? willst das ja hoffentlich nicht als DUAL BIKE verwenden????


----------



## Hedonist (23. April 2009)

..mein post hat insofern mit dem new slayer zu tun, dass so eine führung ein nerviges platzproblem beseitigen würde !
und stell dir vor.. ich fahre mit meinem slayer ALLES !


----------



## gerbine1 (23. April 2009)

na na na .... net gleich so aggressiv sein   

also ich habe einen 08 Rahmen und bei mir schleift nixt, klemmt nix und steht auch nix an.  Komisch, da muß ich nochmals genauer hinsehen aber wie gesagt hab noch nix in der Richtung bemerkt. Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die nur mit 75psi im Piggybag fahren (statt der orig. 130psi  ) und haben noch immer ein Problem mit der Sensibilität des SXC Hinterbau'es.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

meine güte - extra für dich werd ich heut ein foto reinstellen (in den sxc-thread), dann sollte das auch endlich geklärt sein.


----------



## eb-network (23. April 2009)

huhu.... werd mein neu erworbenes slayer nun doch wieder verkaufen, habe heute mein flatline bekommen, das slayer fkt. aber top muss es nur verkaufen (stress mit regierung ;-) )

mfg


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> meine güte - extra für dich werd ich heut ein foto reinstellen (in den sxc-thread), dann sollte das auch endlich geklärt sein.



bitteschön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5827826&postcount=2525

sorry für OT, aber manchmal reicht's mir einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (28. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Bike (bzw. neuer Rahmen), allerdings noch mit Ersatz HR....


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2009)

Habe mal die Hebelkinematik eines SXC mit dem des New Slayer verglichen. (beide Bikes nebeneinander stehend, ohne Druck im Dämpfer)
Die Anlenkung ist doch grundlegend unterschiedlich.

Am New gibt das Hebelwerk wesentlich früher seine 100% Kraft weiter als beim SXC.
Nach den 100% nimmt die Kraftübertragung schneller wieder ab.

Liegt vielleicht hier der Grund, weshalb man am New den Federweg kaum komplett ausnutzen kann?
(Dafür spricht das SXC schlechter an.)
Vergleicht doch mal die beiden Diagramme von jodesperado genau, dort wird es doch bestätigt.

Hat mal jemand versucht, dem mit einer größeren Luftkammer zu begenen?


----------



## el Lingo (29. April 2009)

Ich hatte einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer im New Slayer und musste da mit der Progression schon ans Limit gehen, um die Hebel nicht aneinander zu schlagen. Ist aber an einer Stelle selbst dann noch passiert und ich bin noch nicht mal einen Drop runter. Habe mir auf den Bikepark Trail definitiv mehr Federweg gewünscht.


----------



## Phil S. (30. April 2009)

@RockyRider66:

Stimmt.

SXC ist anfangs deutlicher degressiv als das New Slayer. Die Endprogression ist aber beim New Slayer moderat, beim SXC sehr gering.
Das SS hat eine etwas höhere Endprogression.






Ich habe hier noch Kurven vom 2004er Switch und vom 2008er Canyon Torque ES. Spielen alle in der selben Progressions-Liga, das Canyon ist Spitzenreiter. Die müssten also alle ihre Federwege nicht nützen, tun sie aber nicht. Ein Rad, das wirklich dieses Problem hatte, war das Simplon Elvox. Dort lag die Progression aber bei einigen hundert Prozent, erst ein spezielles Federbein hat dann den vollen Federweg verfügbar gemacht.






Um es noch einmal klar zu machen:
Das Hinterrad des Slayer hört nicht zu federn auf, wenn das Federbein bei etwa 47 mm zum Stillstand kommt. Durch die Verzweigung verformen sich dann Rahmen und Schwinge anstelle der weiteren Kompression des Federbeines. Die Hebel klackern und das Hinterrad federt weiter ein. Wie viel Federweg im Falle der Verzweigung effektiv vorhanden ist, müsste man am Prüfstand messen. Mehr als von 47 mm Hub am Federbein hochgerechnet, ist es jedenfalls, möglicherweise gar nicht weniger als nominell.

Der Knackpunkt ist, dass der Rahmen teilweise die Funktion der Feder übernimmt, und das ist konstruktiver Müll.

LG, Phil

PS.: Luftfedern sind real immer progressiv. Mit Stahlfedern haben es hier im Forum ja einige halbwegs hinbügeln können, die sind praktisch linear.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2009)

Man könnte der Sache doch mit einer vergrößerten Luftkammer entgegenwirken?

Der Dämpfer wird doch dann zum Ende hin "weicher".
An meinem SXC habe ich die Kammer verkleinert, es hat was geholfen.


----------



## Phil S. (30. April 2009)

Siehe PS in meinem letzten Posting.

So linear wie eine Stahlfeder wird eine Luftfeder real nie sein. Und auch mit Stahlfederbein klappt es nicht wirklich, siehe das letzte Posting von el Lingo.

Ist auch kein Wunder. Das Problem ist die Größe der Kräfte im Hebelwerk bei einem Federbeinhub von etwa 47 mm. Sind die groß genug, verformt sich der Rahmen und die Hebel schlagen aneinander.
Die BA Lösung lautet, den Sag zu verringern, damit man die 47 mm möglichst nicht erreicht. Dann schlagen die Hebel nicht, dafür wird der Federweg definitiv nicht ausgenützt.
Die Lösung mit der lineare(re)n Feder bringt eine Kräftereduktion bei 47 mm, die Verformungen kommen erst später, der Hub des Federbeines wird voll genützt, das Hebelschlagen kommt etwa zeitgleich mit dem Durchschlag des Federbeines. Es poltert im Hinterbau, aber das Gummiringerl ist ganz hinten beim Federbeinauge. Es ist alles in Ordnung, aber leider nur scheinbar!

Die echte Problemlösung hieße: Zurück in die Konstruktionsabteilung!

LG, Phil


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. April 2009)

Also bei meinem Slayer 50 in 16,5 schlägt nichts an und nutzt den ganzen Federweg, bis auf 2mmm!
Hängt das vielleicht an der Rahmengröße?


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Slayer 50 in 16,5 schlägt nichts an und nutzt den ganzen Federweg, bis auf 2mmm!
> Hängt das vielleicht an der Rahmengröße?



Neugierig Nachgefragt, und warum verkaufst Du es dann nun?


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Mai 2009)

Musst Du auch alles vom Verkauf lesen! Da stehts genau drinnen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (1. Mai 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Slayer 50 in 16,5 schlägt nichts an und nutzt den ganzen Federweg, bis auf 2mmm!
> Hängt das vielleicht an der Rahmengröße?


Wie schwer bist Du? Fahrstil?

LG, Phil


----------



## rockyoernie (3. Mai 2009)

hi 
hab mich heute mal in der mtb news angemeldent.
fahre selbst ein new slayer 90 . habe mal im forum ein wenig quer gelesen mit dem schwingen problem und umwerfer.

ich habe mein rocky mit nem romic dämpfer aufgebaut ..der kommt ja bekanntlich ohne ausgleichbehälter aus und passt auch super in die beengten verhältnisse.. man kann auch einfach die buchsen vom fox nehmen ..passt wunderbar ..einbaulänge ist 200 mm 

das mit dem umwerfer ist schon ein problem.. da passen glaub ich schon nur die von bj 06-07 rein.. die mit dem langen kunststoffteil..

hat schon mal jemand einen sram probiert ?? würde mich mal interessieren ob der ausreichend platz hat ..
ich hab das problem so gelöst , das ich das kleine blatt abmontiert habe und nur 2 blätter benuzte .. und mal ehrlich ..reicht doch !! 

gruss bjoern


----------



## rock junkee (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum aber ebenso Besitzer eines RM Slayer SXC.
(SXC 70 von 2008)

Zu der Umwerfer-Problematik kann ich folgendes sagen:
"Ja, auch ich habe die Erfahrung des minimalistischen Bauraums im Bereich des Umwerfers machen mÃ¼ssen... Die LÃ¶sung war bei mir ein 2009er XTR Umwerfer in Kombination mit der Schraube des im Original verbauten LX Umwerfers. Allerdings passt dann keine Unterlegscheibe mehr unter die Schraube. D.h.: Die Schraube allein muss die Zugklemmung bewerkstelligen.
PrÃ¤ventiv habe ich den Zug und die Schraube mit etwas Schraubenkleber fixiert - bislang (ca. 50 Touren) hat es problemlos funktioniert."

Hat man die alte Schraube nicht mehr zur Hand, soll es wohl auch eine Bremsscheibenschraube tun...

  Anmerkung: Den Umwerfer sollte man so hoch wie mÃ¶glich Positionieren (natÃ¼rlich so, dass er noch vernÃ¼nftig eingestellt werden kann), da er ansonsten bei voller Schwingenauslenkung anstoÃen kann.

  Irgendwer hier im Forum hat geschrieben, dass er angefangen hat an der Schwinge zu schleifen, damit der Umwerfer passt. Davon wÃ¼rde ich absolut abraten â "da wackelt doch der Schwanz mit dem Hundâ. Eher schleife ich bis in den St. Nimmerleinstag an dem Umwerfer, bis der eben passt. SchlieÃlich kostet selbiger max. 70 Euro, ist austauschbar und Ã¼bernimmt keine tragende Funktion am Bike!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand mal die 2,4er Rubber Queen im Slayer ausprobiert?
Passt der durch den Hinterbau?


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Mai 2009)

*klick*

*nochmal klick*

Hatte es erst auch nicht gedacht, aber es passt. Leider hatte ich aber schon die Big Betty hier liegen, sonst wäre ich auch auf der RQ unterwegs. Nächstes Mal dann.


----------



## ribisl (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habs sie damals nicht reinkriegt! LR hats sich nicht mehr wirklich gedreht nach der RQ MOntage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (7. Mai 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Ich habs sie damals nicht reinkriegt! LR hats sich nicht mehr wirklich gedreht nach der RQ MOntage.....



..2,4er queens haben bei mir 14tage test in pds hinter sich..auf xm321. will damit sagen, dass ich damit nicht nur radweg fahr' . auf den 5.1ern auch problemlos..ka.


----------



## Livanh (7. Mai 2009)

fahr die 2.4er advantage auf 6.1ern. eng, aber eigentlich keine probleme so.


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Mai 2009)

und ich hab mir die Fat Albert 2.35 geordert und bin gespannt ob die rein passen .... seither bin ich die Gazzaloddi G gefahren und die haben gepasst


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

Servus,
New Slayer-Gemeinde. Ich habe gestern schon mal das Bikefestival in Willigen geplant. Ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen mit dem Slayer hinzufahren. 
Ist einer von euch auch vor Ort?

Ich werde am Sonntag da sein und wohl diese Endurochallenge mitfahren.


----------



## Lynus (8. Mai 2009)

@ Dome:

2.35" Fatalberts passen locker rein und passen m.M. sehr gut zu dem Bike.
Hab sie seit über einem Jahr drauf und würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## big toe (12. Mai 2009)

Schaut mal was ich bekommen habe!





Hab nÃ¤mlich doch nen kleinen Riss an der bekannten Stelle entdeckt. Foto kann man in meinem Album sehen. Hab den Hinterbau gestern eingebaut, hoffe das ich die Tage mal zum fahren komme!
Nach einem ausgiebigen Test berichte ich dann mal ob sich auch was geÃ¤ndert hat. Ich hoffe es dochâ¦


Hier mal 3 Pics die meiner Meinung nach den standardmÃ¤Ãigen gebrauch eines Slayer zeigen.

















@ vest

Schickes Bikeâ¦

@ Mr. Freeride

Jepp, denke das ich kommen werde! 


Wie schauts denn bei euch mit dem IXS in Winterberg aus?

FÃ¤hrt auch jemand beim Rennen mit?


----------



## kreisel (12. Mai 2009)

Nee, nich fahren, nur gucken!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2009)

wat? Und sogar in deiner Farbe! Wenn sich bei dir tatsächlich was verändert will ich auch Risse haben!

Ich drücke die Daumen das es sich verbessert

Jup da teile ich deine Meinung. Das und schöne unebene Trails
Sehr schöne Action 

Ja ich bin vom Donnerstag bis Sonntag bei den Dirtmasters. Allerdings mit dem Flatline da ich den Downhill mitfahre.


----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja ich bin vom Donnerstag bis Sonntag bei den Dirtmasters. Allerdings mit dem Flatline da ich den Downhill mitfahre.



du bist bestimmt so schnell, dass du die zeit hast uns rocky kollegen zu winken 

lg chris


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Mai 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ Dome:
> 
> 2.35" Fatalberts passen locker rein und passen m.M. sehr gut zu dem Bike.
> Hab sie seit über einem Jahr drauf und würde sie wieder kaufen.



Na dann, sie müssen schnell kommen. Bestellt hab ich Sie bereits letzte Woche ... und bei dem Sauwetter brauche ich echt dringend Reifen mit mehr Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (12. Mai 2009)

@ Mr. Freeride

Jepp, danke!!!

Wollte eigentlich auch das verlÃ¤ngerte Wochenende nach Winterberg, doch mit meiner Zeit gehtâs langsam den Bach runter. Hoffe aber das ich wenigstens sonntags zum schauen kommen kann, werde dich dann dickstens anfeuern!

Falls sich doch noch was ergibt sag ich noch mal bescheid...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2009)

danke 
den Soulbrother und den Sw!tch aber auch. Die sind auch mit am Start. 
wollen wir hoffen das du Zeit findest.

Hast du schon was neues wegen der Funktionalität deines Hinterbaus?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

mal wieder ein Bild meines Slayers! 
Mit alter Schwinge und ohne Risse.

Ich werde es wohl doch noch mal einer minimalen Gewichtskur unterziehen.
Die 721 sind mittlerweile überflüssig. Ich glaube ich komme mit All Mountain Felgen genau so gut klar. 

Ausser eine leichtere XTR Kassette wüsste ich aber auch nicht mehr wo ich wirklich sinnvoll noch Gewicht einsparen könnte.
Ja klar eine Fox 36, aber die ist mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild meines Slayers!
> Mit alter Schwinge und ohne Risse.
> 
> Ich werde es wohl doch noch mal einer minimalen Gewichtskur unterziehen.
> ...



gefällt mir total das teil 

fraglich ist ob du mit AM- felgen im gegensatz zu den 721er soviel einsparen kannst, dass es sich überhaupt lohnt.

vielleicht kannst noch an dir einsparen? 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

ja das muss ich mich vorher mal genau informieren.

Haha, jaa vielleicht in der Bauchgegend 

Die letzte Gewichtsangabe die ich hatte waren 15,5 -15,7 kg
Vorausgesetzt die Waage stimmt.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

finde ich ok 

kannst ja noch einen air dämpfer reinbauen 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

ooooh nein. Keine Chance! Nicht beim New Slayer.
Es sei denn jemande tauscht gegen einen Roco Air TST mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## big toe (13. Mai 2009)

@Mr. Freeride

Richtig richtig schmuckes Teil was du da hast, da fällt mir auch nix ein was man verändern könnte!

So teuer sind die 36er Fox Gabeln nicht, man muss nur wissen wo man günstig welche bekommt!
 Ich warte momentan auf meine neue Gabel, hab mir nämlich ne Van RC2 07 gekauft und zwar zum richtig geilen Preis!!!

Wenn du mehr wissen willst schreib mir grad ne private Nachricht, der hat nämlich noch einige auf Lager...


----------



## Doc Roots (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
wollte nächste Woche mal nach Winterberg und meinen gerissenen Vertex mitnehmen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie die bei BA reagieren, wenn man den Garantieanspruch direkt vor Ort anmeldet, also ohne Händler etc.
Grüße
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2009)

egal wird sicher lustig für dich oder die zuschauer ... und am ende hoffe ich sind alle glücklich !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2009)

@ big toe
Hey, danke für die Info, aber wenn überhaupt wird sich da erst im Winter wieder was tun. Jedefalls bei meinen Bikes.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2009)

New Slayer auf Tour in den Chiemgauer Alpen:






Kurze Rast nach ca. 2/3 der Auffahrt...





...aber es lohnt sich, die Aussicht wird nach jeder Kehre schöner...





...endlich, da ist er!





Den Blumenstrauß haben wir uns aber verdient!


----------



## big toe (18. Mai 2009)

@ Febeymer

Coole Bilder, sieht nach mÃ¤chtig HÃ¶henmeter aus!!! 

Hier noch mal mein Slayer mit neuer Gabel und neuen Hinterbauâ¦


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. Mai 2009)

Sind die Laufräder top oder flop? Bin am überlegen, meiner Freundin auf ihrem New Slayer 70 welche zu montieren!

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Sind die Laufräder top oder flop? Bin am überlegen, meiner Freundin auf ihrem New Slayer 70 welche zu montieren!
> 
> Grüße



Flop!
Gleitlager im Freilauf dasauf der Nabe reibt und diese dauerhaft verschleißt.
Fehlkonstruktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2009)

@ big toe
sehr schönes Slayer 

Und der Hinterbau? Behebt er das Problem nun?


----------



## Phil S. (19. Mai 2009)

Zumindest dort sollte nichts mehr brechen. Die (zu) großen Kräfte werden nicht weniger, weil sich an der mangelhaften Kinematik nichts ändert.
Ob dann anderswo (Achsen, Lager, Hauptrahmen, ...) etwas nachgibt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Immerhin ist aber jetzt ein positiver Trend seitens BA / RM erkennbar!

LG, Phil


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. Mai 2009)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mein Slayer nun auch auf Vanilla R umgebaut. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich nun in Bad Wildbad fahren lässt ... 

Wäre schon klasse wenn es mal richtig funktionieren würde. Ansonsten schickes Bike ...


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mein Slayer nun auch auf Vanilla R umgebaut. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich nun in Bad Wildbad fahren lässt ...
> .



ist schon hart mit einem vanilla R im felsenmeer zu fahren 

lg chris


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2009)

@ Big Toe: Waren ca. 1000hm, ging aber relativ gut. Nur die Stücke mit Felsboden im Schatten waren wirklich anstrengend, weil bei der Auffahrt die schattigen Bereiche noch nass und entsprechend rutschig waren.

Schickes Slayer, komplett stahlgefedert bestimmt sehr sahnig!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen: Bei mir wird demnächst auch ein bisschen gebastelt, ich habe bei ebay einen neuen LRS zum Schnäppchenpreis ergattern können.


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ist schon hart mit einem vanilla R im felsenmeer zu fahren
> 
> lg chris



Morgen abend kann ich euch mehr berichten. plane morgen nach WB zu düsen. Bin echt mal gespannt wie ich mit dem den dh runter komme. werde aber werkzeug zum umbauen mitnehmen


----------



## big toe (19. Mai 2009)

@ Mr. Freeride

Danke! 
Mmmmhhh, ist schwer zu sagen eine leichte VerÃ¤nderung hab ich schon gespÃ¼rt, bin bis jetzt aber nur zwei mal kurz gefahren einmal mit dem RP3 und dann mim Vanilla.

Ich bin mit dem RP3 ne kleine Stufe von ca. 50-70 cm runter gesprungen hat sich recht gut angefÃ¼hlt kein Klacken oder Ã¤hnliches. Der O-Ring ist ca. 2cm vor das Ende gerutscht, ich meine frÃ¼her ist der O-Ring egal bei welchen Drop direkt an die besagte stelle geflutscht, bin aber nichts gefahren wo das Bike eigentlich den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen hÃ¤tte sollen.

Wenn ich ein bissel mehr gefahren bin, hoffe ich das ich ein wenig mehr berichten kann.

Ich halte dich auf den laufendenâ¦.

@GeiÃbock

Da hat er leider Recht! Die LaufrÃ¤der sind an sich recht schon, leicht und trotzdem stabil. Hab auch die Probleme mit dem Freilauf, ist zwar noch nicht ganz so schlimm aber ich spÃ¼re schon ein leichtes Spiel an dem FreilaufkÃ¶rper.


@Dome

Mit dem Vanilla gehtâs schon richtig gut! Hast du einen mit PP? Das hab ich nÃ¤mlich bei mir ausgebaut und er geht jetzt um Welten besser ich â¦ 


@Febeymer

Net schlecht, danach hast du bestimmt gut geschlafen! Was fÃ¼r einen Satz hast du dir denn geschossen?


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2009)

Einen Bontrager Rhythm Comp von 2008. Nicht ganz stilecht, aber was man so liest ein ziemlich hochwertiger LRS und zudem mit Tubelessoption. Für 99  kann man da nicht meckern.


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Mai 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> @ Mr. Freeride
> @Dome
> 
> Mit dem Vanilla gehts schon richtig gut! Hast du einen mit PP? Das hab ich nämlich bei mir ausgebaut und er geht jetzt um Welten besser ich



Hab einen ohne PP. Gab es in der Bucht  Heute Nachmittag bin ich dann in BW.Bin ech tmal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redpulli (23. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280302741281
> 
> Innerhalb der letzten 37 Sekunden noch 5Gebote. Da ärgern sich jetzt einige.



Mich hatte es gefreut!

Und das ist mittlerweile draus geworden!


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Mai 2009)

So, muss sagen das ich das bike mit dem Vanilla Dämpfer katastrophal finde. Möglicherweise sollte ich mir erst ne andere Feder besorgen. Bei 100 kg und bei der "Alten" Feder mit 400 * 2,37  ist das denke ich so ncihts. Was für eine Feder würdet Ihr nehmen?

Ohne die andere Feder, bleibt der Dämpfer nicht drinnen im Bike


----------



## SVK1899 (24. Mai 2009)

also ich fahr ne titan feder von nukeproof! ich habe in etwa dein gewicht und hab ne 700 x 2.00"! passt super und ist von der performance einfach gut!


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Mai 2009)

200 euronen sind mir ehrlich gesagt echt etwas zu heftig. habt ihr mir noch weitere tipps?


----------



## el Lingo (25. Mai 2009)

Klar, eine 700er Feder aus Stahl!
Ich hatte bei 80kg eine 550er Feder drin


----------



## big toe (25. Mai 2009)

jepp, deine Feder ist viel zu weich! hab mit meinen 75kg (fahrfertig) eine 550er Feder....

schildere mal genau was dir nicht gefallen hat


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre eine 550er Nukeproof bei ca87 Kg. Und die ist mir Teilweise ein tick zu weich. Könnte eine 600er sein.


----------



## big toe (25. Mai 2009)

@ Mr. Freeride

Und wie ist es gelaufen? 

Auf der Strecke hab ich dich gesehen, doch sonst ist mir dein Bike nicht aufgefallen, schade hÃ¤tten mal nen Bierchen zischen kÃ¶nnen!!!

War aber ne geile Sacheâ¦


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

Ach ganz gut. Ich bin zufrieden für mein erstes DH Rennen. HAbe nur leider meine Kondition ein wenig unterschätzt und zu wenig pedaliert 

Echt, shit! Ja wenn hing es bei Bike Action oder am Streckenrand! Ja, dann müssen wir das das nächste mal nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Mai 2009)

big toe schrieb:


> jepp, deine Feder ist viel zu weich! hab mit meinen 75kg (fahrfertig) eine 550er Feder....
> 
> schildere mal genau was dir nicht gefallen hat



Als ich in BW den DH runter bin war dsa ganze Bike viel zu wiech,zu schwammig und es rauschte nur so durch den ganzen Federweg durch. War recht unangenehm. Als ich dann die Feder straffer gestellt habe wurde das ganze bike nur bockig. Da war die Progression mit meinem Luftdämpfer angenehmer. Möglicherweise liegt es auch nur an der zu weichen Feder.

Kann ich mir denn eine 700 * 2,8 Feder kaufen? Hab einen Vanilla R 200 mm / 51,5 mm Hub.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Mai 2009)

400 ist für dich definitiv zu weich. Ich hatte für kurze Zeit eine 450er drin bei ca. 87 kg. Nach den Maximaleinstellungen war sie gerade so fahrbar.

Und eine 2.8 er Feder passt ja gerade noch bei mir in 222er Dämpfer!

700 x 2.25

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15607


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Mai 2009)

danke danke ... 

bin am grübeln ob ich lieber die 750 * 2,25 nehmen soll oder die 700 * 2,25. Gemäß Berechnung würde ich eine 734 Feder benötigen ... 

Welche Variante würdet Ihr eher nehmen?

Ich denke mal das die 700 Variante etwas wiecher ist wie die 750iger ... oder merke ich da keinen großen unterschied dann mehr?


----------



## SVK1899 (26. Mai 2009)

also ich hab ne 750er gehabt und bin dann wieder auf die700er runter gegangen! hatte den eindruck, dass der hinterbau nicht so gut gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Mai 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> also ich hab ne 750er gehabt und bin dann wieder auf die700er runter gegangen! hatte den eindruck, dass der hinterbau nicht so gut gearbeitet hat.



indiskrete Frage, was wiegst Du in Komplettausrüstung?


----------



## SVK1899 (26. Mai 2009)

also am samstag waren es fürchterliche 104,3kg, aber mit helm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Mai 2009)

grins ... bei mir waren es heute morgen nackig 99,1 kg. Das endgewicht wird bei mri auch nicht weniger sein ...

Ich denke ich ziehe mir eine 700*2,25 Feder.


----------



## SVK1899 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mich nie trennen können! Also hab ich es für Touren umgebaut! Leichte 13,85kg!


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. Mai 2009)

Lecker lecker!


----------



## big toe (30. Mai 2009)

Verdammt schÃ¶ner Aufbau, da steckt ja richtig Luxus drin!!! 

Die gleiche Kombination (LaufrÃ¤der/ Kurbel) gabs auch beim Rocky Stand in Winterberg, du hast sie doch nicht etwa geklaut?!?!

Auf jeden Fall 2  von mirâ¦


----------



## SVK1899 (31. Mai 2009)

danke, freu mich dass es euch gefällt. hab lange überlegt, ob ich mir ein altitude holen soll. bin dann aber doch standhaft geblieben und hab jetzt das slayer nochmal aufgemotzt! und es hat sich gelohnt, es fährt wie ne rakete, praktisch von alleine ;-).


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2009)

yeeah verdammt schöne Rahmen-Dämpfer-Feder-Kombi 
Der Rest ist natürlich auch klasse. 
Ja das sah in Winterberg aber auch schon sehr cool aus an dem SXC 70


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2009)

Das neue Bike meiner Freundin! Sie ist verdammt stolz und es steht ih richtig gut.
Bei ihrem geringen Gewicht hat sie keine Probleme und nutzt den vollen Hub des Dämpfers


----------



## Lynus (9. Juni 2009)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Slayer

Sorry für die Qualität, aber die Aussicht war grad so genial, dass ich das Foto einfach machen mußte  





Neu:

MZ 55 ETA
Hope Hoops 
Avid Elixir CR 200/200
Hope Schnellspanner
Muddy Mary 2,5" vorn


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Juni 2009)

was hat sie denn jetzt für ne Größe bekommen?
hat ja in winterberg mal das meiner freundin probegesessen


----------



## big toe (9. Juni 2009)

@ Mr. Freeride

Net schlecht, ich wünsch ihr viel spaß damit!


@lynus

Wie zufrieden bist du mit derGabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das neue Bike meiner Freundin! Sie ist verdammt stolz und es steht ih richtig gut.
> Bei ihrem geringen Gewicht hat sie keine Probleme und nutzt den vollen Hub des Dämpfers



Wenn sich nur meine Freundin mit so einem wunderschönen Rahmen abgeben würde  nee es mus Glitzer, Glitzer und Pink sein


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

@ P3 Killa
ach du warst das! Sie hat jetzt 18 Zoll und einen 50er Vorbau bekommen. Angesichts der Tatsache das ein klein Tick mehr für Touren sein soll ist das definitiv die richtige Größe.

Außerdem haben damit die Lücke größer gemacht um ihr noch ein Parkbike aufzubauen huhuhähä  

@ big toe
danke, werde ich ihr ausrichten

@ Hunter-Dirt
oh oh oh! Ne das glücklicher Weise nicht


Wer ist denn jetzt in Willingen zu finden am Sonntag?


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das neue Bike meiner Freundin! Sie ist verdammt stolz und es steht ih richtig gut.
> Bei ihrem geringen Gewicht hat sie keine Probleme und nutzt den vollen Hub des Dämpfers




Sehr schönes OLDNEW Slayer! 

So 100pro scheint Deine Süsse aber noch nicht von Ihrem neuen Ross überzeugt zu sein...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

doch doch! 
nur die Bilder wo sie richtig grinst sind zu hell geworden.


----------



## Lynus (10. Juni 2009)

@ Big Toe: Bin mit der 55 ETA sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich super und ETA ist auch genial. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum MZ das Modell nicht mehr herstellt.


----------



## haural (11. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön, das Slayer steht auch einer Frau sehr auch gut. Ist nach wie vor eines der schönsten Bikes finde ich. Werde meinem auch wieder mehr FW gönnen. Was ist das eigentlich für eine 36er? Sieht so schön schwarz aus.


----------



## RumbleJungle (11. Juni 2009)

Das ist die Talas R aus dem Jahre 2006. Passt optisch wie angegossen an das Rad. Leider ist mir meine zerbröselt. Jetzt tut es eine Van. Und das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Doc Roots (11. Juni 2009)

@Mr.Freeride: Ich bin ab morgen in Willingen. Sonntag bin ich beim Enduro Ride am Start...Bist du auch dabei?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Juni 2009)

jup...so siehts aus! ich glaube das wird echt lustig mit dem kleinen Massenstart 
Ich präge mir mal dein Bike ein, dann weiß ich wo nach ich suchen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Juni 2009)

Hier das Bike meiner Freundin!


----------



## SVK1899 (13. Juni 2009)

das slayer 70 ist einfach schön! super stimmig aufgebaut! aber die freundin wollen wir auch sehen !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

oh ja schönes Bike 
Fand Sie die FOX nicht so gut?


----------



## kreisel (15. Juni 2009)

@Mr. Freeride: Habe Euch im Vorbeigehen am gestern am Rocky Stand in Willigen gesehen - man kennt ja nun Deine Freundin und deren Bike .
Bist beim Enduro-Event gestartet? Wenn ja, wie war es denn.

Der DH war mal wieder geil - beeindruckende Strecke und Fahrer.


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute wolt nur fragen wer braucht eine FOX 36 float in talas hosen!!! wurde gerne tauschen gegen 66 rcv!! weil ich brauche 180mm ::160mm zu wenig!! bilder hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/149270


----------



## Doc Roots (16. Juni 2009)

@Mr.Freeride:Wie ist dein Lauf gewesen beim Enduro Ride? Ich bin leider nicht weiter gekommen, aber bei so vielen Pros in der Gruppe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juni 2009)

@ kreisel
während dem Regen oder noch vorher in den Sonne?
Ja bin gestartet, aber auch das Finale um ein Platz verpasst.
Ja war spaßig, aber man konnte das Überholen echt vergessen. Selbst am kleine Anstieg konntest du nicht richtig überholen wenn du 3 langsame Fahrer vor dir hattest. Der Start hätte auch etwas gerechter sein könne, aber was solls. Hat echt Laune gemacht 

Sowas könnte es öfters geben.

Im Treffen Thread sind noch ein paar Bilder und weitere Infos zum Rennen.

@ Doc Roots
Joa, was soll ich sagen. Ich wurde nur durch langsamere Fahrer aufgehalten. Ich konnte auf der Straße noch Plätze gut machen, aber den einen habe ich nicht mehr bekommen. Was solls


----------



## kreisel (17. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ kreisel
> während dem Regen oder noch vorher in den Sonne?



Es war nach dem DH bei leichtem Nieselregen - wir haben uns dann zügig zum Auto bewegt. Sind aber trotzdem noch ordentlich nass geworden


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. Juni 2009)

@ Mr Freeride: Die Allmountain mit einer soften Feder spricht bei 50kg viel besser an und das ETA ist einfacher zu handhaben als das ständige drehen am Knopf wie bei der Talas! denke bei schwereren Personen ist es eine top Gabel! Daher habe ich sie ihr nicht montiert! Sie ist so sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und der Federweg wird sogar ganz ausgenutzt, d.h. der Gummiring ist heute während der Fahrt vom Dämpfer gesprungen. Der RP 23 Dämpfer funktioniert bei ausgeschaltetem Propedal softer als der ursprünglich montierte Rp3 Dämpfer!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2009)

Mein Slayer mit neuem LRS:






Sollte mir evtl. mal einen schlankeren Sattel besorgen, schaut irgendwie recht klobig aus, wenn ich mir das so ansehe.


----------



## Jako (21. Juni 2009)

Mein Slayer 90 als Freeride-Enduro.... hat jemand Interesse? Auch mit 1750er möglich.....


----------



## freerider123 (22. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute ich wollt mir en neuen Satz Mäntel von Syncros 2.50 kaufen hat einer erfahrng mit den Dingern oder weiß einer von euch ob die auf das New Slayer passen?


----------



## Jako (22. Juni 2009)

....du solltest auch noch deine felge dazu schreiben..... bei mir z.B. passt der 2.35 MM auf der 1750er in den hinterbau, auf der 6.1 nicht.....


----------



## freerider123 (22. Juni 2009)

dt swiss e2200...?!


----------



## freerider123 (27. Juni 2009)

Hat das Slayer eig. immer die gleichen Maße für die Sattelstüze..?? wenn ja welche?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2009)

freerider123 schrieb:


> Hat das Slayer eig. immer die gleichen Maße für die Sattelstüze..?? wenn ja welche?



30,9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.....

Mein Hinterbau ist zZ ziemlich "laut" es knack ganz schön....

Ich bin mir sicher was es nicht ist:
Sattel
Sattelklemnung
Pedale
Tretlager

Gibt es hier schon erfahrung was man(n) zuerst ersetzten und oder schmieren soll.

BTW darf man an den Lageren schmieren und wenn ja mit was...


----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

@ndy schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage.....
> 
> Mein Hinterbau ist zZ ziemlich "laut" es knack ganz schön....
> 
> ...



Schon mal über das allseits beliebte Ausschlussverfahren nachgedacht...?

Sorry kann aber alles zutreffen, also einfach mal probieren - Sattelstütze raus und draufSTELLEN und probieren... - Sattelstüze rein- pedalen ab und draufSETZEN...usw.


----------



## big toe (17. Juli 2009)

Schau dir mal den Hauptbolzen an, der direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt. Wenn der komplett trocken ist, neigt er gerne zum knarzen. Am besten du schmierst ihn gut mit Kupferpaste ein.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juli 2009)

kann da big toe nur recht geben. bei mir ist der Hauptbolzen extrem abgewetzt. Muss mir da nun auch einen neune bestellen. Zusätzlich waren auch die Schalen zwischen Lager und Rahemn auch falsch rum eingebaut, das führte dazu, das die breite auflagefläche auf dem Lager war und die schmale auf dem Alu, was auch echt schelcht war. Hab jetzt alles umgedreht, viel Kupferpaste verwendet udn siehe da es ist ruhe. Den Hauptbolzen muss ich noch austauschen und somit noch bestellen.


----------



## redpulli (18. Juli 2009)

Schaltauge und Schnellspanner vom Hinterrad nicht vergessen!
Wenn die Auflageflächen lackiert sind kann es passieren das die Farbe sich ablöst.
Ich benutze anstatt Kupferpaste, Antisize von der Fa. Waicon!
Ist noch beständiger gegen Reinigungsmittel und Wasser!


----------



## freerider123 (18. Juli 2009)

Hier mein neues Slayer ..=) 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/415093
comments pls.


----------



## @ndy (18. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> kann da big toe nur recht geben. bei mir ist der Hauptbolzen extrem abgewetzt. Muss mir da nun auch einen neune bestellen. Zusätzlich waren auch die Schalen zwischen Lager und Rahemn auch falsch rum eingebaut, das führte dazu, das die breite auflagefläche auf dem Lager war und die schmale auf dem Alu, was auch echt schelcht war. Hab jetzt alles umgedreht, viel Kupferpaste verwendet udn siehe da es ist ruhe. Den Hauptbolzen muss ich noch austauschen und somit noch bestellen.



Besten Dank für die Tipps..... werde jetzt mal in den Keller gehen und das ausprobieren.....

THX


----------



## kreisel (18. Juli 2009)

So, das ist bei mir der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Juli 2009)

Heee, heute lauter Neuigkeiten??

...dann will ich mal mein Neues nicht vorenthalten:






[/URL][/IMG]

Na ja, die selbstgesetzte 14 kg-Marke habe ich überschritten, obwohl der Umwerfer noch fehlt . Ich kann den Bontrager-Lenker noch gegen nen MonkeyLite tauschen und eine leichtere Sattelstütze montieren, aber es wird nicht ganz reichen Na ja, die Fox haut halt schon ganz schön rein
Egal, es ist trotzdem deutlich leichter als mein bisheriges "Tourenrad"...

Edit:
Wird der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer tatsächlich über dieses Plastikteil unten am Tretlagergehäuse geführt? Schuffelt sich das nicht mit der Zeit mal durch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (19. Juli 2009)

Die letzten Bikes gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## big toe (20. Juli 2009)

Moin moin, mir ist zu unserem allseits bekannten Thema wieder was Neues aufgefallen. Und zwar hab ich ja von Rocky den neuen Hinterbau bekommen. 
Bin ihn aber, bis auf einen kurzen Test, die ganze Zeit mit meinem Vanilla R gefahren. 

Da ich  Ã¼ber 2 Monate kein Radl mehr gefahren bin, dachte ich mir, bevor ich konditionell klÃ¤glich versage schraube ich mal lieber wieder den LuftdÃ¤mpfer rein.

Auf meiner Hausrunde dann die Ãberraschung, bin ein paar kleinere Kicker gesprungen ca. 3m weit und 1-1,5m hoch, ein Drop von 1,5m war auch dabei. Und jedes Mal ist der O-Ring auf die untere Position gerutscht. (siehe Bild)







Ich muss sagen es hat sich auch richtig fluffig angefÃ¼hltâ¦ 

Sorry, wenn ich wieder irgendwelche alten Diskussionsthemen aufrufe!!!


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2009)

Das sieht doch gut aus! Wenn jetzt noch ein richtiger Dämpfer rein ginge, würde ich aufgrund der Stabilität das Rad dem SXC gegenüber bevorzugen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Juli 2009)

hört sich ja gut an  Sollte mal einen O-Ring wieder an den Dämper packen 

Bin momentan auch im Touren Setup mit meinem Bike. Auch den Luftdämpfer mit Klickies ... muss sagen, das Bike geht immer noch zu meiner zufiredenheit auch als 2006 Modell ...


----------



## haural (20. Juli 2009)

Dann scheint der neue Hinterbau ja doch was zu bringen. Lt. Bikeaction gibt es aber keinen Grund einen neuen Hinterbau zu ordern wenn der alte keinen Schaden hat. 

Da ich mir das ganze nicht nochmal durchlesen will: Aus welchem Grund hast du einen neuen Hinterbau u hattest du vorher auch das Problem mit der FW-Nutzung?


----------



## big toe (20. Juli 2009)

Bin von Anfang an bei dem Thema dabei gewesen. Mein O-Ring blieb auch immer an der besagten Stelle stehen. 

Mein alter Hinterbau hatte einen Riss, kannste dir in meinem Album anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil S. (21. Juli 2009)

Verkorkste Geometrie -> brutale Kräfte -> Verformung der Schwinge -> Verzweigter Bewegungsablauf ("Hebelschlagen") und Bruch.

Die Verstärkung der Schwinge reduziert ihre Verformung, dadurch bleibt die Kinematik in den gedachten Bahnen und es wird wohl dort nichts mehr brechen, wo jetzt der Riss aufgetaucht ist.Die neue Schwinge ist also in gewissem Maß sehr wohl eine Lösung für das Problem der schlagenden Hebel und des scheinbar nicht ausgenützten Federweges.

Anscheinend will BA mit dieser Argumentation ("Lt. Bikeaction gibt es aber keinen Grund einen neuen Hinterbau zu ordern wenn der alte keinen Schaden hat.") die Kosten dämpfen.

Die Geometrie ist aber auch mit der neuen Schwinge unverändert und damit die hohen Kräfte. Bleibt abzuwarten, was als nächstes nachgibt.

LG, Phil


----------



## haural (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hätt ja schon gern mehr FW hinten, zudem mein Slayer für nächste Saison vorne mehr FW bekommt. Aber ca. 360,- (plus Versand) ist halt doch n Wort.


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Juli 2009)

Gibt es da eigentlich schon mal Bilder, wo man die geänderte Schwinge im Vergleich mit der alten sehen kann?

Auf den Bildern von big toe kann ich erst mal keinen Unterschied sehen. Vielleicht ist ja auch nur das Material an gewissen Stellen stärker?


----------



## Phil S. (21. Juli 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich schon mal Bilder, wo man die geänderte Schwinge im Vergleich mit der alten sehen kann?
> 
> Auf den Bildern von big toe kann ich erst mal keinen Unterschied sehen. Vielleicht ist ja auch nur das Material an gewissen Stellen stärker?


Klick!

LG, Phil


----------



## Livanh (21. Juli 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Verkorkste Geometrie -> brutale Kräfte -> Verformung der Schwinge -> Verzweigter Bewegungsablauf ("Hebelschlagen") und Bruch.
> 
> Die Verstärkung der Schwinge reduziert ihre Verformung, dadurch bleibt die Kinematik in den gedachten Bahnen und es wird wohl dort nichts mehr brechen, wo jetzt der Riss aufgetaucht ist.Die neue Schwinge ist also in gewissem Maß sehr wohl eine Lösung für das Problem der schlagenden Hebel und des scheinbar nicht ausgenützten Federweges.
> 
> ...



und immernoch gibts keine haufenweise brechenden schwingen zu deinen aussagen...also höhr doch einfach auf es so darzustellen


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Juli 2009)

Phil S. schrieb:


> Klick!
> 
> LG, Phil



Jo vielen Dank für das "Augen öffnen" - die Wangen sind also deutlich dicker geworden.


----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> und immernoch gibts keine haufenweise brechenden schwingen zu deinen aussagen...also höhr doch einfach auf es so darzustellen


Die von big toe IST gebrochen und die neue Schwinge HAT das Problem generell behoben. BA HAT nach Aussage von haural wieder Schwachsinn gemeldet.

Und wenn Du mich schon blöd anfliegst, dann mach´ das wenigstens ohne Rechtschreibfehler!

LG, Phil


----------



## big toe (22. Juli 2009)

Die Geometrie ist aber auch mit der neuen Schwinge unverÃ¤ndert und damit die hohen KrÃ¤fte. Bleibt abzuwarten, was als nÃ¤chstes nachgibt.

LG, Phil[/QUOTE]


Ist mir wurst wie hoch die inneren KrÃ¤fte sind, Hauptsache der Rahmen hÃ¤lt noch ein paar Jahre und funktioniert weiter so gut.

Vielleicht war die Konstruktion von Anfang an unterdimensioniert. WÃ¼rde mich mal in interessieren wie hoch die KrÃ¤fte sein kÃ¶nnen, auch bei einem anderem Radl.

Ich kann allen nur raten sucht euren Hinterbau penibelst ab und zeigt jeden RissÃ¤hnlichen Kratzer euren HÃ¤ndler. Dann nen Foto machen und ab zu BA damit.

Viel Erfolgâ¦


----------



## Phil S. (22. Juli 2009)

@big toe:
Hast Du eine Erklärung für die abgeplatzte Pulverung unten am rechten Hauptlager Deiner alten Schwinge? Wiederholte elastische oder plastische Verformungen wären eine.

LG, Phil


----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> und immernoch gibts keine haufenweise brechenden schwingen zu deinen aussagen...also höhr doch einfach auf es so darzustellen



also einige warens schon ...
anscheined hast du das thema nicht ganz verfolgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (24. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand auf die schnelle die Innenlagerbreite vom New Slayer sagen ? 

73mm - stimmt das ? Ich find nirgendwo die genaue Angabe.


----------



## Jako (24. Juli 2009)

ja! stimmt, 73mm...


----------



## Lynus (24. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank 

*bestellen geh*


----------



## Jako (25. Juli 2009)

mein Spaß-Slayer zum Enduro-freeriden.... die 36er van ist der Hammer!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juli 2009)

Superschöner Aufbau! Willst Du es jetzt doch nicht mehr verkaufen? Ist eh die richtige Entscheidung, kann mir kein vielseitigeres Bike vorstellen. Sieht man ja auch sehr gut an Deinen versch. Varianten.


----------



## Jako (25. Juli 2009)

....das slayer bleibt, ich brauche einfach noch was zwischen flatline und altitude..... was soll´s ein bischen luxus muß sein....


----------



## rockyoernie (27. Juli 2009)

hallo 
habe auch ein rocky slayer 90 von 2006 ..
würde es gerne verkaufen , da ich es nur noch nutze um mit´n hund um die 4 ecken zu fahren .
habe mir 2006 nur den rahmen gekauft und es dann custom like zusammen gestellt ..
hier mal grobe details : romic dämfer, fox 36 van rc2, 24er hr , answer pro taper, extralite stütze und sattel, grip shift mit sram sl .. bei interesse kann ich auch fotos schicken ..das rad ist nur ca.20 stunden gefahren .. zustand ist sehr gut bis neuwertig . der rahmen hat grösse 19


----------



## Cubanita (31. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich wäre Euch super dankbar, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Ich würde gerne einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen lassen, da ich finde, dass der derzeitige beim Aufstieg unwahrscheinliches Wippen verursacht und die ganze Kraft   verloren geht.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen gescheiten Dämpfer empfehlen. Ich favorisiere mehr den All-Mountain Bereich mit höchstens 2 - 3 Besuchen im Bikepark.

Es wäre super nett, wenn Ihr mir auch die entsprechenden Einbaumaße mitteilen könntet und gleichzeitig auch evtl. Dinge, auf die ich bei einer Bestellung eines Dämpfers achten sollte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## el Lingo (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte im alten Switch einen X-Fusion O2 PVA Luftdämpfer, der sehr gut ging, Wippen stark eingeschränkt hat und auch im Trail- bzw. Bikepark-Einsatz sehr gut gelaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (31. Juli 2009)

@ Cubanita:

Einbaulänge sind 200mm, Hub 57mm. 
Was für ein Dämpfer ist denn momentan verbaut? Bist Du sicher, dass er richtig abgestimmt ist? Bei mir wippt im Uphill so gut wie gar nichts, obwohl ich Pro Pedal eigentlich nie nutze. Fahre den Dämpfer lieber offen...und wenn ich nicht wirklich wie ein Ochse mit einem total unrunden, schaukeligen Wiegetritt versuche vorwärtszukommen, dann ist alles ruhig.


----------



## Cubanita (31. Juli 2009)

Derzeit fahre ich den serienmäßigen Fox Float R 3
Und eigentlich trete ich nicht wie verrückt in die Pedalen im Wiegetritt oder ähnliches  

Nur - o. K. der Vergleich hinkt sehr wahrscheinlich - bei meinem Canyon Nerve XC 9 habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit Wippen.
Gibt es denn keinen Dämpfer, den ich komplett blockieren kann, damit ich diesbezüglich keine Probleme mehr habe ??

Sorry, aber ich habe auf diesem Gebiet leider überhaupt keine Ahnung. 

Und danke für die Einbaumaße!! Sonst muss ich aber nichts beachten, oder?


----------



## el Lingo (31. Juli 2009)

Der X-Fusion lässt sich sehr weit schliessen


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Dir nur sagen das Du jeglichen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter so einfach nciht verwenden kannst. Die Einbaumaße passen wie oben beschrieben. Habe auch den Serien-Dämpfer vom 2006 Modell zum Tour fahren und bei meinen 100 kg und ca. 20 Bar Luft drinnen brauche ich auch gar nichts am ProPedal umstellen. Da wippt kaum was. Wichtig ist halt wirklich ein sauberer runder Tritt


----------



## Cubanita (31. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur sagen das Du jeglichen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter so einfach nciht verwenden kannst...
> 
> Habe auch den Serien-Dämpfer vom 2006 Modell zum Tour fahren und bei meinen 100 kg und ca. 20 Bar Luft drinnen brauche ich auch gar nichts am ProPedal umstellen. Da wippt kaum was. *Wichtig ist halt wirklich ein sauberer runder Tritt*


 

OK, dann werde ich wohl lieber was an meinem sauberen, runden Tritt arbeiten 

Dank an Euch alle


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Juli 2009)

Kannst Du evtl. mal Dein Gewicht angeben und den Druck, den Du im Dämpfer hast? Mein Setup sind ca. 16 bar bei 90 Kilo mit Ausrüstung und wie gesagt, kein merkliches Wippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ca. 12 bar bei ca. 100 kg Gewicht (incl. Ausrüstung) usw.  

Werde dann wohl den Druck erhöhen müssen, oder ??


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Juli 2009)

Viel zu wenig, kein Wunder, dass sich das Teil anfühlt wie eine Milchkuh. Faustformel wäre für die Dämpferabstimmung beim Slayer Körpergewicht/10 und dann *2, das ergibt in etwa den Wert in bar, auf den der Dämpfer gepumpt werden sollte.
Da kannst natürlich auch etwas variieren, ich mag es lieber softer und aktiver deswegen fahre ich statt den 18 bar eben 16. Je nach Vorliebe kannst Du Deinen Dämpfer ja mal auf 20 bar aufpumpen und dann mit dem Druck runtergehen, solange es sich für Dich noch gut und antriebsneutral anfühlt. Ich denke, mit 18 bis 19 bar sollte das Ganze für Dich noch schön sensibel sein und trotzdem nicht wirklich merklich wippen.


----------



## Cubanita (31. Juli 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank !! Ich werde es gleich am WE ausprobieren.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Juli 2009)

Gerne, viel Spaß und berichten!


----------



## haural (31. Juli 2009)

Das ist definitiv zu wenig u sicherlich der Grund für das starke Wippen...u evtl der Tritt ein wenig Bei mir wippt er in der offenen Stellung auch leicht, aber das ist verTRETBAR. Ich habe knapp über 15bar bei 78kg.

Hier noch zwei Fotos mit dem zweiten Aufbau für diese Saison. Die Magura Louise, die Next Stütze sowie Sattel u Pedale waren nix. Daher hab ich die nach einem Monat wieder rausgeschmissen.



 





Für nächste Saison werde ich wieder mehr Richtung bergab gehen. Die Revelation spricht zwar fein an, baut mir aber zu nieder, u vom Gefühl her ist sie dem Hinterbau etwas unterlegen. Viel werde ich aber nicht ändern müssen. Auf das hier freue ich mich am meisten:





So sehr, dass ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich bis nächste Saison warten kann. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## freerider123 (10. August 2009)

Hey Leute ich hab ihrgendwie ein problehm ich hab jetzt so ca. 3 Wochen ein neues Tretlager und es knackt wie sau,kann es sein das der Fahrrad-Futzii mir zuwenig Fett in das Tretlager gepinselt hat..?!
( hab Rocky Slayer Rahmen + race face Allmountain Tretlager)


----------



## Jako (10. August 2009)

....vielleicht hat sich ja nur die kurbel etwas gelockert.... die mal zuerst prüfen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2009)

njoa ist durch aus möglich!

By the way!
Mich hat es auch erwischt! Ich habe das Slayer nach dem Urlaub aus der Ecke geholt und mir mein Hinterbau noch mal genauer angeschaut.
Ein Riss!

Ich hoffe nun das es bei mir auch so glatt aubläuft mit der Garantie


----------



## mohrstefan (11. August 2009)

Hallo
Hat jemant en , KOMMPLETTEN-HINTERBAU für ein NEW- SLAYER ??
HAUPTRAHMEN , hab ich.
Vieleicht mit STAHL-Dämpfer?
Gruß


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)

... ich denke mal du meinst für ein SXC der vom NEW-Slayer dürfte auch passen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwalbenstein (18. August 2009)

Wollte mir eine Hope Sattelklemme kaufen. Bin ich da mit 34,9mm beim richtigen Durchmesser?


----------



## RattleHead (18. August 2009)

Yep


----------



## haural (18. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> njoa ist durch aus möglich!
> 
> By the way!
> Mich hat es auch erwischt! Ich habe das Slayer nach dem Urlaub aus der Ecke geholt und mir mein Hinterbau noch mal genauer angeschaut.
> ...



Wo genau ist der Riss entstanden? Entweder hatte ich bisher Glück oder ich nehm mein Slayer nicht hart genug ran...wahrscheinlich eher letzteres. 

Will mir zwar keinen Riss einhandeln, aber ein neuer Hinterbau, sofern er denn mehr FW hergibt, hätte ich schon gerne.

Bitte posten wenns was neues dazu gibt.


----------



## rockyoernie (31. August 2009)

hallo 
hat schon mal jemand versucht einen längeren dämpfer ins slayer einzubauen ? zb einen 216er ? würde das passen ?


----------



## Cubanita (31. August 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gerne, viel Spaß und berichten!


 
So, habe meinen Dämpfer mal entsprechend Euren Ausführungen eingestellt und auf einen "anständigen" Tritt o h n e Wippen geachtet. UND: Alles super 

An dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank für Eure Ausführungen. Demnächst folgt ein Bild vom Bike


----------



## SchrottRox (1. September 2009)

...dass die Zeit nicht zu lange wird - mal ein Update von meinem Tourer:







Neu sind der Lenker und Vorbau - Easton Monkey Lite und Syntace Superforce. Zusammen 314 Grämmer.

Die 14 kg-Marke habe ich immer noch nicht ganz geknackt, dazu fehlen noch 250 gr. Ja, ne Syntace P6 Sattelstütze täte dem Bike gut stehen und die Fox 36 Float ist ja auch nicht die Leichteste. Aber es ist ja bald Weihnachten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...dass die Zeit nicht zu lange wird - mal ein Update von meinem Tourer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verlier die Funktion nicht aus dem Auge.
Gerade bei der Gabel!


----------



## SchrottRox (1. September 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> verlier die Funktion nicht aus dem Auge.
> Gerade bei der Gabel!



Nenene, keine Sorge...die Gabel bleibt auch dran - wobei, für ein "Tourer" wäre eine Talas vielleicht angebrachter...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2009)

Ich fahre ein SXC mit der 36er Van.
Habe eine Absenkung noch nicht vermisst, einige AX eingeschlossen.
Dafür habe ich immer ein shniges Ansprechverhalten feststellen können, und das bei Ausnutzung des kompletten Federweges............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (1. September 2009)

Ja, die VAN ist absolute Sahne! Hab ich an dem RFR03 dran, da kommt die Float vom Ansprechverhalten nicht ganz mit. Gut, Welten liegen keine dazwischen - allerdings ist´s schon spürbar. Und irgendwie habe ich auch mehr Vertrauen in die Stahlfedergabel, was Haltbarkeit und Funktion angeht. Aber die Zeit wird zeigen, ob das "Luftfahrwerk" vom Slayer ebenfalls so lange Freude bereitet wie die Van und der Vanilla vom Roten Wilden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2009)

hey ho! Zusätzlich zur 2010 Fox Talas RC2 ist nun der neue Hinterbau gekommen.

Die Links berühren sich zwar immer noch, aber der Hintrebau ist deutlich progressiver geworden und ich schaffe es nicht mehr soo leicht die Berührung zu erzwingen.

Also eine schöne Verbesserung 

ach und mein Dank an Herrn Schröder für die schnelle Abwicklung trotz Eurobike!


----------



## big toe (15. September 2009)

Na Top, hast du es auch geschafft! Und was hÃ¤ltst du vom neuen Hinterbau?

Ich bin momentan mit meinem Radl wunschlos glÃ¼cklichâ¦

Ciao


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2009)

Naja also geändert hat sich ja nur die dickere Verstrebung am Hauptlager.

Ich bin gestern nur etwas umhergerollt, aber er ist wie gesagt etwas progressiver geworden. Fühlt sich echt gut an.
Jetzt brauche ich doch keine 600er Feder mehr und kann bei der 550er bleiben.

Bilder von dem kompletten Bike gibt es vielleicht heute


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2009)

Mein All Mountain-Freeride Traum mit neuer 2010 FOX und neuem überarbeitetem Hinterbau. 

Die Gabel ist ein Traum und der Hinterbau funktioniert auch viel besser.
Ich muss meine Dämpfereinstellung fast komplett überarbeiten.


----------



## ribisl (17. September 2009)

Farblich passt die Gabel aber nicht zum Traum.
Ansonsten einfach schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2009)

ja stimmt schon...die 66 erstrahlte da mit viel mehr Kontrast.
Aber was solls, in dem Fall gehts rein um die Funktion


----------



## Cubanita (17. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon...die 66 erstrahlte da mit viel mehr Kontrast.
> Aber was solls, in dem Fall gehts rein um die Funktion




Geiles Bike und geile Parts ... 
Ist schon ein Traum!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## maple leaf (17. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mein All Mountain-Freeride Traum mit neuer 2010 FOX und neuem überarbeitetem Hinterbau.
> 
> Die Gabel ist ein Traum und der Hinterbau funktioniert auch viel besser.
> Ich muss meine Dämpfereinstellung fast komplett überarbeiten.



Unfassbar gut!


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. September 2009)

Das Slayer ist schon fein. Umd en Dämpfer beneide ich Dich total. Mir ist das echt einfach viel zu teuer einen DHX umbauen zulassen ... aber echt fein!!! Ich selber habe mir jetzt einen Fox Stahldämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter für die härteren Einsätze gegönnt.

Habt Ihr ne Idee wie ich an den neuen Hinterbau komme obwohl ich keine Garantiefall habe?

Dann habe ich nochmals eine Frage an Euch. Ich habe gestern versucht eine Evolve DH Kurbel mit 2 Fach + Bashgaurd an mein Slayer zu schrauben. Dabei habe ich auch gleich das Tretlager ein Race Face All Mountain - XC gegen das Race FAche Freeride - DH Lager austauschen wollen. Dies hat auch alles super geklappt, allerdings habe ich jetzt aber auf der linken Seite (nicht Antrieb) an der Krubel einen weißen Ring (bekomme den nicht ab) und ca 5mm Luft bis zur LAgerschalte. Das ist nicht okay.

Kann mir jemand verraten wieviel Distancscheiben ich jeweils links und recht bei meinem Innenlager reinbasteln muss?

Was hat es mit der Kettenlinie auf sich? Welche soll ich da einstellen?

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Cubanita (17. September 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Idee wie ich an den neuen Hinterbau komme obwohl ich keine Garantiefall habe?


 
Ich habe es letzten Monat mal versucht (ohne Garantiefall). Aber ich bin (vielleicht verständlicherweise ??) abgewimmelt worden. 
Würde mich auf jeden Fall auch interessieren, wenn einer eine Idee hätte, wie man an den Hinterbau (vielleicht auch gegen Zahlung von bis zu 150 Euro) kommt


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand bei meinem Tretlagerproblem helfen? Siehe Post 3096

Danke!!


----------



## Jako (17. September 2009)

links keinen rechts einen spacer... gruß jako


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. September 2009)

Danke Dir ... so hatte ich es und musste feststellen das die kurbel etwas luft hat .. hm .. mache mal heute abend ein Foto von meinem Prob. Denke mal das ich n ur wieder zu unfähig bin.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Jako (18. September 2009)

...so viel luft kann da nicht sein, linke kurbel ohne scheibe montieren, rechte kurbel "normal" erst eine schwarze scheibe dann eine rote. wenn du spiel hast 2 schwarze und dann die rote. schau mal unter race face . com da findest du auch eine anleitung - bei youtube gibts glaube ich auch ein ganz gutes video.... gruß jako


----------



## big toe (18. September 2009)

@Mr.Freeride

Hammer!!! 

Muss sagen du hast eins der schÃ¶nsten Slayer die ich je gesehen habe. Bis auf Bremse und Kurbel 100% mein Dingâ¦


Die Fox gefÃ¤llt mir um einiges besser als die 66! Ist der Rocky Schriftzug weiÃ oder silber/grau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2009)

jeah danke 

Der ist weiß.

Ach falls es interessiert, das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 15,2 kg bei 19,5 Zoll


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. September 2009)

danke für die Antworten. Werde mich heute nach dem Feierabend mal nochmals auseinander setzten. Momentan habe ich halt links und rechts eine schwarze Distanzscheibe. Ne rote muss ich schauen ob überhaupt dabei war. denke aber 3 schwarze waren dabei. 

Ich schaue auch mal youtube.

Grüße


----------



## kadettkai (19. September 2009)

Hier mal meines mit neuer stütze, Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2009)

goile Nummer!
Vielleicht bin ich doch noch mal in Winterberg anzutreffen. Dann allerdings nicht mit RMX sondern mit dem Slayer 
 Mit dem neuen Hinterbau würde ich sogar das Gab springen mit dem Slayer.

Pa paam! Macht echt noch ne ganze Ecke mehr Spaß jetzt! Mit der neuen Gabel sowieso!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2009)

Hat jemand hier evtl. parat, wie lange bei einem 18"-Rahmen die Bremsleitung für die  Hinterbremse in etwa sein sollte? Will mir evtl. auf ebay was schießen, sitze aber im Büro und kann nicht messen gehen...

Danke!


----------



## Soulbrother (25. September 2009)

Das hängt u.a. auch von Vorbaulänge,Spaceranzahl u. Lenkerbreite ab.

Bei einem 70er Vorbau mit 5mm Spacer und einer 685er Lenkerbreite sollte sie nicht unter 1400mm sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2009)

Vielen Dank, habe eben Antwort vom Verkäufer bekommen. 



> Bremsleitung HR ca.1300mm gesamtlänge Mitte Bremskolgen bis Befästigungsschelle ca.1400mm.



Ich fahre 40er Vorbau, 760er Lenker und 20mm Spacer. Wird wohl dann eher nicht reichen, oder?


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2009)

notfalls kannst du die leitung ja direkt verlegen entlang vom oberrohr, d.h. sattelstrebe, oberrohr lenker...dann gehen sich 130mm aus normalerweise... bei verlegung am unterrohr wirds mit 130mm schwer gehen... bei meinem slayer cult hatte in 140mm gebraucht...

aber evtl bremshebel etwas nach unten stellen weiter, und innerhalb vom shifter montieren wenn geht, das spart auch einige cm...

wennst es guenstig kriegst dann nimms, laenge sollte kein entscheidungsgrund sein bei dir in dem mass...


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

*MohrStefan´s*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemant noch ne bezahlbare GABEL ????????????


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

definiere "bezahlbar" !


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2009)

soooo 1EUR pro mm???


----------



## Jako (7. Oktober 2009)

...hier - zur zeit praktisch nichts pro mm.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330366030789&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> soooo 1EUR pro mm???



pro mm federweg, oder pro mm EInbauhoehe?

Weil pro mm Einbauhoehe haette ich einige anzubieten, sogar um 0.5 EUR pro mm


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2009)

Jo...ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. Oktober 2009)

zet1 schrieb:


> notfalls kannst du die leitung ja direkt verlegen entlang vom oberrohr, d.h. sattelstrebe, oberrohr lenker...dann gehen sich 130mm aus normalerweise... bei verlegung am unterrohr wirds mit 130mm schwer gehen... bei meinem slayer cult hatte in 140mm gebraucht...
> 
> aber evtl bremshebel etwas nach unten stellen weiter, und innerhalb vom shifter montieren wenn geht, das spart auch einige cm...
> 
> wennst es guenstig kriegst dann nimms, laenge sollte kein entscheidungsgrund sein bei dir in dem mass...



Vielen Dank, aber hat sich erledigt. War eine Auktion, die am selben Tag noch auslief.

Hab jetzt übrigens mal den neuen Hinterbau testen können. Macht einen super Eindruck, ich komme mit weniger Druck als zuvor aus. Meine Gabel ist auch wieder zurück von Cosmic mit komplett neuem Innenleben. Habe jetzt statt der TST2- eine TST5-Kartusche verbaut und das Ding macht einen viel besseren Eindruck, was das Federverhalten angeht. So eine mehrstufige Druckstufenregelung ist schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir erst mal Soooooo! Geholfen


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Bike meiner Freundin


----------



## Morti (10. Oktober 2009)

falls hier noch jemand einen Slayer Cult Rahmen sucht -> pm me


----------



## rockyoernie (10. Oktober 2009)

888 rules


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ne 888 hat im Slayer nix zu suchen???


----------



## haural (11. Oktober 2009)

Gleich auf einer Seite zwei Slayer mit Doppelbrücke? Hab ich da irgendwelche Techletter von BA verpasst? Wie fährt sich das denn so? Von der Geo her siehts nicht mal so schlimm aus.

Mit der 2010er Talas 36 bin ich gabelmäßig jetzt wunschlos glücklich. Erinnert mich sehr an meine ehemalige Stahlfederlyrik. Nur beim Wegsacken an Stufen ist die Fox schlechter, dafür aber um einiges leichter.


----------



## rockyoernie (11. Oktober 2009)

morsche.. ne 888 baut sogar niedriger hab ich mir sagen lassen .. hab leider vorher mal vergessen zu messen ob das so stimmt .. hatte vorher ne 36van dir und muss sagen das die marzocchi um einiges geiler ist .. die 24er räder is jetzt nur mal´n gag ..macht die kurbel sehr sehr niedrig beim einfedern ..sieht aber optisch richtig fett aus  ..der umbau ist alles in allem sicher nicht vernünftig aber was ist schon vernünftig ?!? ..spassfactor ist jedenfalls viel viel höher .. gruss bjoern


----------



## rockyoernie (11. Oktober 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Habe mir erst mal Soooooo! Geholfen


dann ist das wohl nicht dein rad ?!?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Ne meins!
Deshalb,such ich ne 160mm Gabel,
Würde auch Tauschen und was drauf legen USW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (11. Oktober 2009)

und dann mach bitte noch die hörnchen ab .. geht ja garnicht auf nem dh lenker ..sowas fährt mein papa und der ist 65jahre


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja,ja und das Schutzblech,Klingel
Konnte ich mir alles schon im RMX thread anhören
So ist es GUT, UND SCHLUSS


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Oktober 2009)

Stefan, wäre das hier eine Gabel für Dich? 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...506&cid=091001070813&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

Und ist das Jakos Exrahmen?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Gabel ist Interessant Wenn BEZAHLBAR Wie gesagt sooooo 1EUR pro mm.
Das ist Jakos EX.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Oktober 2009)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> 888 rules




Ein absolut furchtbarer Aufbau, das ist doch alles völlig am Einsatzzweck vorbei u. schaut von vorne bis hinten schlimm aus. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, wenns dir taugt von mir aus, aber da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Oktober 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Gabel ist Interessant Wenn BEZAHLBAR Wie gesagt sooooo 1EUR pro mm.
> Das ist Jakos EX.



Ist nicht meine Gabel, sondern nur das gÃ¼nstigeste Angebot fÃ¼r eine mit 160mm, das mir spontan eingefallen ist.  
Kommt ca. auf 1,24â¬/mm.
Einfach die DoppelbrÃ¼cke zu ebay und schon sollte das hinhauen.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist nicht meine Gabel, sondern nur das günstigeste Angebot für eine mit 160mm, das mir spontan eingefallen ist.
> Kommt ca. auf 1,24/mm.
> Einfach die Doppelbrücke zu ebay und schon sollte das hinhauen.


Sorry habe ich übersehen
Alle fluchen über 09er Marzocci
Was hälsten von ner Manitou TRAVIS 150mm,im SLAYER ???


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Oktober 2009)

Aber in der Gabel ist eigentlich nix drin, was kaputtgehen kann. Die hat nur Stahlfeder, Vorspannung und Zugstufe, kein TST- oder ATA-Dingens.
Travis 150: Wieso nicht, wenn's von der Einbauhöhe hinhaut? Schaut bestimmt nicht schlecht aus im Slayer. Scheint ja auch ganz gut zu gehen, wenn man sich die Reviews bei mtbr.com mal anschaut: http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/manitou/2006-front-shocks/travis-single-150/PRD_413610_1546crx.aspx
Kommst Du günstig an eine ran?


----------



## RattleHead (11. Oktober 2009)

meine meinung ; ein marz 09 ist immer besser dan welchem manitou auch! Der 55 rc3 mus gut sein oder ein R mit upgrade (ist waranty sache, und schon zum kaufen fur 199 auf mountainbikes.net) nur kein tst oder ata.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Oktober 2009)

Travis ist übermäßig schwer für eine 150er Gabel! Meiner Meinung nahc keine Gabel fürs Slayer... auch wenn sie geil aussieht.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Travis ist übermäßig schwer für eine 150er Gabel! Meiner Meinung nahc keine Gabel fürs Slayer... auch wenn sie geil aussieht.


 Ein Kumpel färt sie, in ner anderen Liga. (Flatline 200mm)
Und ist überzeugt , von der Gabe


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Oktober 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Stefan, wäre das hier eine Gabel für Dich?
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...506&cid=091001070813&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1
> 
> Und ist das Jakos Exrahmen?




 
Danke für den TIPP


----------



## Jako (16. Oktober 2009)

...so sieht das doch schon viel besser aus - jetzt nur noch den vorbauklotz weg..... viel spaß mit dem guten stück, gruß jako


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2009)

sagt was ihr wollt, ich fand es mit der 888 gar nicht schlecht ... auf 160mm runtertraveln ... naja so ist auch gut !


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ...so sieht das doch schon viel besser aus - jetzt nur noch den vorbauklotz weg..... viel spaß mit dem guten stück, gruß jako


 Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich find's auch gut und freu mich, dass ich helfen konnte. 
Wie taugt Dir das Slayer im Allgemeinen und verglichen mit dem RMX? Und warum bist Du egtl. umgestiegen?


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Oktober 2009)

Bist du schon mal en , RMX trotz 22-34 Gebiekt. macht dicke WADEN!!
Aber RUNTER ein HAMMER Bam, Bam, Bam!!!
150mm ist voll OK im TAUNUS mit nem Slayer, mit abstrichen.
Aber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)

beauty and the beast !


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Oktober 2009)

MMMMMMHHHHHH da macht sogar die Plaste, ne gute Figur


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Fahrer eines Slayers mit dem überarbeiteten Hinterbau: Kann es sein, dass man dem Slayer auch noch etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit spendiert hat? Ich habe heute die Minion 2.35 runtergezogen und gegen Big Betty 2.4 getauscht und es kommt mir so vor, als wäre da noch mehr Platz als beim alten Hinterbau mit der Betty drin. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, würde mich jedoch interessieren, was Ihr für einen Eindruck habt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Oktober 2009)

hm..also ich hatte im alten schon die 2.5er Minion DH drin und fahre jetzt mit 2.5er SwapThing DH. Ich vergleiche morgen mal den alten und den neuen Hinterbau.


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> MMMMMMHHHHHH da macht sogar die Plaste, ne gute Figur



ich glaube in "guten zeiten" ist an deinem bike mehr Plastik als
am altitude  allein an Schutzblechen & Hörnern ... 


braucht man in slayer reifen ü.2.35 ? oder überhaupt ?


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Oktober 2009)

Braucht's NICHT!!!!!!!!!!
2,5 soon Unsinn


----------



## von-See (26. Oktober 2009)

eine Frage an die *NEW Slayer Spezialisten*...
ich habe eine Marzocci AL 1 Gabel in meinem Old Slayer 2002 verbaut
das Gabelrohr ist leider auf 182 mm gekürzt worden (nicht von mir)
beim Old Slayer ist das Steuerrohr 115mm und das Gabelrohr ist somit gut einen Milimeter unter Oberkante Vorbau beim Slayer SXC SE ist das Steuerrohr 120mm gibt es einen Steuersatz der flach genug ist oder müßte ich das Steuerrohr auf 115 mm abfräsen lasse

Warum die Frage ??? ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken und dem Wunsch obwohl das Old Slayer erst am Wochenende fertig wurde...
auf ein Slayer SXC SE umzusteigen...

*ist verrückt is aber so...*

paar Bilder...


----------



## alphaomega2002 (26. Oktober 2009)

hi, ich hätte mal ne frage an die Spezialisten unter euch. Ich habe einen angeblichen Slayer Cult Rahmen gekauft, aber ohne des coolen gebürsteten Aluminim finish am Hinterbau. Er sieht genauso aus wie der schwarze Slayer Rahmen vom Kollegen weiter unten. Gab es 2006 verschiedene ähnliche Modelle oder was für Unterschiede kann man überhaupt ausmachen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2009)

2007er Slayer Modell müßte das sein, aber keine Special Edition...


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> eine Frage an die *NEW Slayer Spezialisten*...
> ich habe eine Marzocci AL 1 Gabel in meinem Old Slayer 2002 verbaut
> das Gabelrohr ist leider auf 182 mm gekürzt worden (nicht von mir)
> beim Old Slayer ist das Steuerrohr 115mm und das Gabelrohr ist somit gut einen Milimeter unter Oberkante Vorbau beim Slayer SXC SE ist das Steuerrohr 120mm gibt es einen Steuersatz der flach genug ist oder müßte ich das Steuerrohr auf 115 mm abfräsen lasse
> ...


Es gibt doch Intigrierte Steuersätze.
Z.b.ACROS !!


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2009)

oder eben semiintegriert... so hab ich es gemacht   Also nicht verzagen


----------



## von-See (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Tipps 

ich habe einen Steuersatz gefunden...und einen Rahmen dazu 

Slayer Team

jetzt geht das schrauben weiter... wenn jemand wichtige Tipps hat die man beim Aufbau unbedingt beachten sollte dann schreibts hier rein

 mehr Bilder gibst wenns fertig ist


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2009)

Drehmomendschlüssel benutzen.!!!
Das schrauben ist ,genauso schön ,wie's Biken


----------



## Der Toni (31. Oktober 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> ich habe einen Steuersatz gefunden...und einen Rahmen dazu
> 
> ...



mach doch mal die Pappe ab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> ich habe einen Steuersatz gefunden...und einen Rahmen dazu
> 
> ...



Für das SXC gibt es ein anderes Thema.
Dort findest du Hinweise zu:
-Umwerfer
-Dämpfer (Einstellung & Tunig)
-usw.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2009)

Richtig.
Aber LANGWEILIG


----------



## von-See (31. Oktober 2009)

aber doch Teilweis informativ... weis jetzt das ich an meinem XT Umwerfer M770 die Zugbefestigungsschraube ändern muß...
mal gespannt welche Tips ich da noch so finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadettkai (5. November 2009)

Hi zusammen! Möchte mir ne neue gabel zulegen da ich mit der wotan nicht sehr zufrieden bin.
Schwanke nun zwischen der neuen Revelation mit 150mm fw, fox 32 float 150mm oder ner 36 float r.
brauche sie für enduro touren (50km) keine hohen drops oder so.
Hat jemand erfahrung oder kann tipps geben welche am besten passen würde.

Absenkfunktion möchte ich nicht mehr und auch kein sonstigen schnick schnack einfach ne Gabel die ihren fw voll nutzt,  gutund einfach funktioniert.


----------



## haural (5. November 2009)

Also ich hatte die Revelation, allerdings mit 140 mm. Funktionell i.O. allerdings hat sie mir zu niedrig gebaut (für diese Gabel hätte ich auch keine Absenkung gebraucht). 

Glaub die 150er hat auch nicht bedeutend mehr Einbauhöhe. Ebenso wie die 32er. Wenn keine Absenkung gewünscht würde ich die 36er Float wählen. 

Fahre jetzt ne aktuelle 36er Talas u bin damit absolut zufrieden...bis auf die Farbe. Hier bin ich aber über die Absenkung froh, vor allem weils schnell geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2009)

kadettkai schrieb:


> Hi zusammen! Möchte mir ne neue gabel zulegen da ich mit der wotan nicht sehr zufrieden bin.
> Schwanke nun zwischen der neuen Revelation mit 150mm fw, fox 32 float 150mm oder ner 36 float r.
> brauche sie für enduro touren (50km) keine hohen drops oder so.
> Hat jemand erfahrung oder kann tipps geben welche am besten passen würde.
> ...



Dann nimm ne 36er VAN, da hast du keine Sorgen und nutzt den Federweg voll aus...


----------



## kadettkai (6. November 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Finde die revelation halt klasse wegen dem gewicht knapp 1800g mit 150fw ist top und bauhöhe von knapp 530 würde auch passen.
Die van ist mir zu schwer da würd ich eher zur float greifen die tuts für mein Eisatzzweck mehr.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. November 2009)

Was für ein Geiler Tag , das Gestern war!!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (22. November 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Was für ein Geiler Tag , das Gestern war!!!!



...allerdings. Jedoch so wie du dein Rad "verspoilert" hast, scheint es im Wald noch recht mo(h)rastig gewesen zu sein

Das war es bei uns zumindest auch noch an einigen Stellen. Aber ansonsten, richtig klasse für diese Jahreszeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. November 2009)

so mo(h)(o)rastig ist es gar nicht , aber die verspoilerung dient wohl mehr
dem Ansaugeffekt (Haftung) und der Abwehr von Laub (flying leafs) 
das händy hat wohl trotzdem eins auf die Linse bekommen , obwohl auch das
komplett eincondomiert ist ... ja ja more safty mohr more fun ...


----------



## Deju19 (26. November 2009)

Hi, ich möchte gerne mein Bike bisschen abspecken...

Ich habe ein Rocky Mountain slayer sxc 30 Modell 2008 und 16 kg ist mir bisschen zuviel...

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich als erstes tauschen sollte um viel Gewicht zu sparen ? 

Denke meine Gabel ist recht schwer habe die marzzocchi Bomber 55r 160mm federweg oder die ist recht schwer ?

Laufräder sind von WTB glaube speeddisc all Mountain. Denke sind auch nicht grad die besten  

Jedoch stabiel sollte das Rad dennoch bleiben  leicht und stabiel ist bissle ein Widerspruch oder ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2009)

Fang mit Reifen, Schläuche, Laufräder an


----------



## el Lingo (26. November 2009)

Ist kein Widerspruch! Mein SXC liegt bei 14,8 und ist schon gut im Einsatz. Wobei ich in Bikeparks andere Reifen als die faltbaren Nevegals fahre. Dort macht es am meisten Sinn, denn die Einsparungen spürst Du deutlich. Über die pedalen geht viel runter, wenn Du auf die Magnesium Verion von NC17 bzw. Wellgo gehst, Sattel bringt auch einiges je nach Model. Aber 1kg mehr oder weniger bringt Dich doch nciht um!


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. November 2009)

Da muss ich RockyRider66 recht geben. Gute stabile Laufräder DT Swiss z.B. mit Hope Naben .. sehr fein und da merkst Du gleich was .. event. auf Tubless umsteigen ...Bei der Gabel kannst Du sicherlich auch noch etwas sparen. Von Pace gibt es da was in Carbon.


----------



## Deju19 (26. November 2009)

Ja reifen hab ich schon andere bestellt wobei die ja auch nicht so leicht sind mit 750 g Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 

Pedale brauch ich eh neue da schau ich glaub mal danach. 

Felgen hätte ich verdammt gerne andere  aber das wird das teuerste sein da wart ich nochmal bis Frühjahr oder so. 

Die wtb Sachen sind eigentlich alle Schrott oder ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2009)

DT baut gute felgen.
Manchen Leuten ist das material zu weich und sie fahren Beulen in das Horn.

Ich fahre sie trotzdem, habe damit nur wenig Probleme bei 68kg Abtropfgewicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. November 2009)

Deju19 schrieb:


> Ja reifen hab ich schon andere bestellt wobei die ja auch nicht so leicht sind mit 750 g Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4
> 
> Pedale brauch ich eh neue da schau ich glaub mal danach.
> 
> ...


Den Fat Albert,in 2,4 schleift'S HR bei mier!!
Und 14kg???wohl falsche Thread


----------



## haural (28. November 2009)

Am effektivsten sparst sicher an den Laufrädern. Zwar nicht ganz günstig aber ihr Geld wert: Hope Naben, Notubes Flow und Dt Supercomp. Hatte aber auch schon zweimal die DT 5.1 und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. November 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Am effektivsten sparst sicher an den Laufrädern. Zwar nicht ganz günstig aber ihr Geld wert: Hope Naben, Notubes Flow und Dt Supercomp. Hatte aber auch schon zweimal die DT 5.1 und war sehr zufrieden.


Hope sind Halt sehr LAUT!!!
DT laufen besser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (29. November 2009)

Bei vergleichbarem Gewicht aber auch sehr teuer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2009)

Die Nabe hat ohnehin nicht viel rotierende Masse.
Da macht die Felge alleine schon mehr Sinn.

Nach den Reifen/ Schläuche würde ich mit Kurbel und Sattelstütze weiter machen.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. November 2009)

Immer wenn en Kumpel kommt, mit der bitte um Schaltung einstellen,
und dann dieses HOPE geknatter!!!!!
Naja andere sagen das ist MUSIKE??


----------



## haural (29. November 2009)

nein, aber ne gute Klingel.


----------



## mc schrecka (30. November 2009)

Kann man einen New Slayer S (schätze mal es ist 16,5) Rahmen mit 175cm Körpergröße für Trails (leicht bergauf, eher gerade und bergab) , ganz leichten dh und kleineren Sprüngen empfehlen oder sollte ich doch lieber einen mit 18 Zoll nehmen?


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

